# Fine di un matrimonio



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti.
E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
Sabato scorso, dopo un periodo di sospetti e la scoperta di lettere inequivocabili nella sua borsetta, mi sono preso la tremenda bastonata. Dopo le iniziali titubanze, mia moglie ha ammesso che ha un altro uomo conosciuto in piscina e che per il momeno si sente assai confusa. Il motivo di tale situazione, secondo lei, non sarebbe da ricercare nell'altra persona ma nel nostro rapporto, che sarebbe finito da tempo senza che io me ne accorgessi nonostante lei mi avesse lanciato dei segnali abbastanzi chiari.
Potete immaginare la mia disperazione, ho sempre amato mia moglie e vi giuro che non ho mai sfiorato nessuna altra donna. Abbiamo vissuto praticamente tutta la vita insieme, condividendo ogni momeno bello e brutto, dal fidanzamento al matrimonio alla nascita dei figli, sempre, credevo, nella reciproca fiducia e nella gioia di stare insieme.
Inzialmente ho reagito di impulso, me ne sono andato di casa ma il giorno dopo sono tornato almeno per cercare di capire dato che sono riuscito ad avere davvero pochi dettagli, nonostante le mie insistite richieste. In realtà forse il dolore peggiore è stato sentire dalle sue parole che intende continuare a vedere questa persona, che l'ha fatta sentire di nuovo felice e con cui si capisce al volo e si sente perfettamente in sintonia. Non l'ha voluto ammettere a me personalmente, ma ha detto chiaramente a mia sorella che è innamorata di questa persona anche se, a detta sua, non ci sarebbe stato ancora un rapporto sessuale. Quest'ultimo dettaglio probabilmente è ininfluente perche' il tradimento c'è stato e, soprattutto, direi, c'è già stato nella sua testa.
Nonostante il mio orgoglio, sto cercando di elaborare il dolore, fortunatamente mi sono molto vicini i miei genitori e la mia famiglia di origine, tutti cercano di convincermi che non devo rimproverarmi nulla, che il mio errore in questi anni è stato proprio concedere troppo amore e che mia moglie in realtà è stata sempre completamente dipendente da me senza assumersi tante responsabilità. Dimenticavo di dirvi che una delle motivazioni addotte da mia moglie sarebbe la sua insoddisfazione perchè dopo aver perso il lavoro qualche anno fa non sarebbe più riuscita a trovare i suoi spazi e a realizzarsi.
Probabilmente ho fatto anche io degli errori, non ha capito o sottovalutato tanti piccoli segnali ma ho sempre pensato che i problemi si sarebbero potuti risolvere all'interno del matrimonio parlando e ricominciando da capo.
Dopo cinque giorni (e cinque chili persi), sono ancora a casa, anche e soprattutto per il bene dei miei bambini, ed ho ottenuto almeno da lei di partecipare a degli incontri di terapia di coppia (il primo sarà stasera), convincendola dicendole che la cosa servirà almeno a me per capire ed elaborare il dolore (lei in realtà avrebbe già tutto chiaro).
Solo per inciso vi dico anche che anche l'altro è sposato con due figli ma, a detta di mia moglie, il loro matrimonio sarebbe già finito da tempo e lui l'avrebbe già detto alla compagna.
Non so pià cosa pensare, sono sempre stata una persona razionale e sto cercando di gestire allo stesso modo questa situazione, almeno con lei, anche se mi ritrovo spesso a piangere come un bambino o tra le braccia di mia madre. Forse sarà infantile ma 19 sentirsi dire così, da un momento all'altro, che tutto è finito, è una cosa che mi sta uccidendo.
Ringrazio chi vorrà condividere questi pensieri o vorrà darmi qualche parola di conforto o consiglio su come come comportarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Ciao, intanto benvenuto.
Da quanto tempo andrebbe avanti questa storia?


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao, intanto benvenuto.
> Da quanto tempo andrebbe avanti questa storia?


Secondo lei un paio di mesi e sicuramente non sono meno perchè una delle lettere trovate era datata 4/2. Io credo che sia un pò di più, perchè ha cominciato a frequentare la piscina (di sera e rientrando sempre più tardi) dopo l'estate. Alle mie richieste di questa improvvisa passione per lo sport e sugli oragi del rientro, rispondeva che in realtà prima della piscina faceva anche cardio water e che dopo si fermava a parlare con il resto del gruppo con cui si era creato un bel legame...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...



E' una brutta situazione
ma il fatto di mettere in mezzo genitori e sorelle è una grande cazzata PER ME
Sul fatto che si amoano e mille altre balle io non ne sarei cosi sicuro...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Secondo lei un paio di mesi e sicuramente non sono meno perchè una delle lettere trovate era datata 4/2. Io credo che sia un pò di più, perchè ha cominciato a frequentare la piscina (di sera e rientrando sempre più tardi) dopo l'estate. Alle mie richieste di questa improvvisa passione per lo sport e sugli oragi del rientro, rispondeva che in realtà prima della piscina faceva anche cardio water e che dopo si fermava a parlare con il resto del gruppo con cui si era creato un bel legame...



Un paio di mesi???????????


E tu metti sulla bilancia un paio di mesi e 20anni di vita insieme?


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una brutta situazione
> ma il fatto di mettere in mezzo genitori e sorelle è una grande cazzata PER ME
> Sul fatto che si amoano e mille altre balle io non ne sarei cosi sicuro...


Ci avevo pensato anche io ma dopo 24 ore di sofferenza acuta non ce l'ho fatta a sfogarmi con la mia famiglia con cui non condividevo le mie ansie ormai da tanti anni. In realtà già adesso ho chiesto loro di fare un passo indietro, perchè si sono dimostrati fin troppo "signori" con mia moglie.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi???????????
> 
> 
> E tu metti sulla bilancia un paio di mesi e 20anni di vita insieme?


In realtà non io ma lei... Infatti a me sembra tutto tremendamente assurdo


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In realtà non io ma lei... Infatti a me sembra tutto tremendamente assurdo



Infatti allora prenderei mia moglie 
uno le chiederei se è cretina completa o lo fa
di rientrare sulla terra il prima possibile perchè potrei stufarmi di queste minchiate
perchè credimi,da donna ti dico, sono minchiate da donna che non ha un cazzo da fare 
e che fa venire i sensi di colpa ad un marito che non c'entra nulla nei suoi colpi di testa ....


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ringrazio chi vorrà condividere questi pensieri o vorrà darmi qualche parola di conforto o consiglio su come come comportarmi.


Ciao e benvenuto.

Tua moglie si è presa la classica cantonata dei 40 anni.

Ha trovato il marpione che la fa sentire giovane e bella e ora non capisce più una mazza.

Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.

Il mio augurio più grande è quello che possa rinsavire prima di fare altre cazzate.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In realtà non io ma lei... Infatti a me sembra tutto tremendamente assurdo


Molto probabilmente è solo una sbandata, se tutto sta nei termini che hai descritto tu. Vedi anche tu come possa essere improbabile la storia di due persone che mollano le rispettive famiglie, con tutto il circo che ne segue, per una romantica storiella che va avanti da due mesi. Sono cose che, eventualmente, una persona raziocinante valuta dopo mesi se non anni di RELAZIONE, non dopo due letterine infuocate.
La mia impressione è che tua moglie, in un momento di fragilità e di bisogno di emozioni, attenzioni o chissà che altro, abbia abboccato all'amo del marpione di turno che addirittura ha già comunicato a casa la lieta novella.
Sei un uomo , siamo adulti: ti sembra probabile? 
Adesso... con tutta la solidarietà del mondo, lascia stare quello che ti dicono i parenti, che hai peccato di troppo amore... perdonami sono cazzate.
Non si pecca di troppo amore, ma magari di altro: troppa sicurezza, troppa consuetudine, scarsa attenzione ai veri bisogni dell'altro. Anche quando teniamo l'altro sotto una campana di vetro: si chiama anche gabbia, dipende dai punti di vista.
Quindi lavorate sulla coppia, non ascoltare quello che dice adesso di lui perchè stanno parlando l'adrenalina, il senso di colpa, la voglia di evasione e magari pure il bisogno di infiocchettare il tutto con la parola 'amore', tutti assieme.
L'amore vero è un'altra cosa, lo sai, no?
Tra voi due ... come andava prima?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie si è presa la classica cantonata dei 40 anni.
> 
> ...


il dono della sintesi:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente è solo una sbandata, se tutto sta nei termini che hai descritto tu. Vedi anche tu come possa essere improbabile la storia di due persone che mollano le rispettive famiglie, con tutto il circo che ne segue, per una romantica storiella che va avanti da due mesi. Sono cose che, eventualmente, una persona raziocinante valuta dopo mesi se non anni di RELAZIONE, non dopo due letterine infuocate.
> La mia impressione è che tua moglie, in un momento di fragilità e di bisogno di emozioni, attenzioni o chissà che altro, abbia abboccato all'amo del marpione di turno che addirittura ha già comunicato a casa la lieta novella.
> Sei un uomo , siamo adulti: ti sembra probabile?
> Adesso... con tutta la solidarietà del mondo, lascia stare quello che ti dicono i parenti, che hai peccato di troppo amore... perdonami sono cazzate.
> ...



quto tutto...



anche perche non riesco ad evidenziare nulla:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il dono della sintesi:mrgreen:


Il 90% delle volte non sbagli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti allora prenderei mia moglie
> uno *le chiederei se è cretina completa o lo fa
> *di rientrare sulla terra il prima possibile perchè potrei stufarmi di queste minchiate
> perchè credimi,da donna ti dico, sono minchiate da donna che non ha un cazzo da fare
> e che fa venire i sensi di colpa ad un marito che non c'entra nulla nei suoi colpi di testa ....


ecco, sì.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti allora prenderei mia moglie
> uno le chiederei se è cretina completa o lo fa
> di rientrare sulla terra il prima possibile perchè potrei stufarmi di queste minchiate
> perchè credimi,da donna ti dico, sono minchiate da donna che non ha un cazzo da fare
> e che fa venire i sensi di colpa ad un marito che non c'entra nulla nei suoi colpi di testa ....


Mi fa piacere conoscere il parere di una donna proprio perchè credo che ragionate diversamente da noi uomini e qualche volta ci può essere qualche problema di comunicazione. Capita anche a me di pensare che possano essere minchiate ma è difficile gestire questo momento in cui a volte vorrei prenderla per il collo ed altre abbracciarla e stringerla forte a me. La realtà è che quando mi parla di questa storia lo fa con estrema freddezza e mi ha detto chiaramente che vuole continuare a frequentarlo (ieri sera è andata in piscina e io sono rimasto a casa con i bambini).
Per questo non voglio illudermi e credo che in questa fase sia meglio trattarla con indifferenza senza sollecitarla troppo. Per farle capire cosa veramente prova penso che sarebbe meglio parteciare alla terapia di gruppo dove probabilmente sarà portata a tirare fuori il suo profondo


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere conoscere il parere di una donna proprio perchè credo che ragionate diversamente da noi uomini e qualche volta ci può essere qualche problema di comunicazione. Capita anche a me di pensare che possano essere minchiate ma è difficile gestire questo momento in cui a volte vorrei prenderla per il collo ed altre abbracciarla e stringerla forte a me. La realtà è che quando mi parla di questa storia lo fa con estrema freddezza e mi ha detto chiaramente che vuole continuare a frequentarlo (ieri sera è andata in piscina e io sono rimasto a casa con i bambini).
> Per questo non voglio illudermi e credo che in questa fase sia meglio trattarla con indifferenza senza sollecitarla troppo. Per farle capire cosa veramente prova penso che sarebbe meglio parteciare alla terapia di gruppo dove probabilmente sarà portata a tirare fuori il suo profondo


Guarda, dammi retta:col cazzo che glie lo faccio frequentare.

Anzi, non è corretto: le metti le valigie fuori dalla porta e le dici "ora puoi frequentarlo".

Vedi come si raccapezza poi.

Scherzi a parte lasciala andare, è l'unica soluzione possibile. Se è tutto vero se ne và, altrimenti ti chiederà scusa col capo cosparso di cenere.

Ma lasciarle fare i propri affari proprio no... non è giusto nei tuoi confronti. Un pò di dignità suvvia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere conoscere il parere di una donna proprio perchè credo che ragionate diversamente da noi uomini e qualche volta ci può essere qualche problema di comunicazione. Capita anche a me di pensare che possano essere minchiate ma è difficile gestire questo momento in cui a volte vorrei prenderla per il collo ed altre abbracciarla e stringerla forte a me. La realtà è che quando mi parla di questa storia lo fa con estrema freddezza e mi ha detto chiaramente che vuole continuare a frequentarlo (ieri sera è andata in piscina e io sono rimasto a casa con i bambini).
> *Per questo non voglio illudermi e credo che in questa fase sia meglio trattarla con indifferenza senza sollecitarla troppo.* Per farle capire cosa veramente prova penso che sarebbe meglio parteciare alla terapia di gruppo dove probabilmente sarà portata a tirare fuori il suo profondo


Non sarei troppo d'accordo. Io al suo posto vorrei che qualcuno mi facesse rinsavire, un bel calcio nel culo a volte sortisce miracoli. Mica è di cristallo, sai? non va in pezzi, no no. Ci sono dei limiti, a quello che possiamo chiedere ad un marito o ad una moglie, e tenerci i bambini mentre ci vediamo con l'amante è fuori da questi, secondo me.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarei troppo d'accordo. Io al suo posto vorrei che qualcuno mi facesse rinsavire, un *bel calcio nel culo* a volte sortisce miracoli. Mica è di cristallo, sai? non va in pezzi, no no. Ci sono dei limiti, a quello che possiamo chiedere ad un marito o ad una moglie, e tenerci i bambini mentre ci vediamo con l'amante è fuori da questi, secondo me.


Stavolta hai sintetizzato molto bene tu. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Stavolta hai sintetizzato molto bene tu. :mrgreen:


non sono troppo liberal-democratica io, checchè ne dicano:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto.
Secondo me tua moglie dovrebbe essere mandata direttamente a fare in culo, senza passare dal via, quindi senza le 200..non tanto per il tradimento, ma per le cazzate che ha sparato.

Altro punto, che si trovi un lavoro...così almeno se la paga lei la piscina dove vedere il tizio..:condom:


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente è solo una sbandata, se tutto sta nei termini che hai descritto tu. Vedi anche tu come possa essere improbabile la storia di due persone che mollano le rispettive famiglie, con tutto il circo che ne segue, per una romantica storiella che va avanti da due mesi. Sono cose che, eventualmente, una persona raziocinante valuta dopo mesi se non anni di RELAZIONE, non dopo due letterine infuocate.
> La mia impressione è che tua moglie, in un momento di fragilità e di bisogno di emozioni, attenzioni o chissà che altro, abbia abboccato all'amo del marpione di turno che addirittura ha già comunicato a casa la lieta novella.
> Sei un uomo , siamo adulti: ti sembra probabile?
> Adesso... con tutta la solidarietà del mondo, lascia stare quello che ti dicono i parenti, che hai peccato di troppo amore... perdonami sono cazzate.
> ...


Ecco, questa è una bella domanda. Effettivamente da qualche mese si era creato un muro tra noi, facevamo tutto insieme per la famiglia ma parlavamo poco do noi. Lei si lamentava continuamente della mancanza del lavoro (si è laureata brillantemente a 23 anni ed ha lasciato il lavoro sopo la nascita del secondo figlio per sua scelta) ed io non sono probabilmente stato in grado di supportarla a sufficienza. Forse ho sottovalutato alcuni segnali ma credevo di fare il meglio sbattendomi di lavoro fuori e dentro casa, aiutandola nelle faccende domestiche, facendo la spesa, ecc. La guardavo di notte e non riuscivo a comunicarle il mio stato, la mia incapacità di aiutarla. Credevo per questo che anche lei si sarebbe appoggiata a me per superare il momento


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è una bella domanda. Effettivamente da qualche mese si era creato un muro tra noi, facevamo tutto insieme per la famiglia ma parlavamo poco do noi. Lei si lamentava continuamente della mancanza del lavoro (si è laureata brillantemente a 23 anni ed ha lasciato il lavoro sopo la nascita del secondo figlio per sua scelta) ed io non sono probabilmente stato in grado di supportarla a sufficienza. Forse ho sottovalutato alcuni segnali ma credevo di fare il meglio sbattendomi di lavoro fuori e dentro casa, aiutandola nelle faccende domestiche, facendo la spesa, ecc. La guardavo di notte e non riuscivo a comunicarle il mio stato, la mia incapacità di aiutarla. Credevo per questo che anche lei si sarebbe appoggiata a me per superare il momento


E invece qualcuno si è appoggiato sopra di lei.

Amico ascolta, capisco le mancanze e tutto il resto, sono cose che spero possiate risolvere col tempo.

Però però... che cazzo c'azzecca questo discorso col fatto che lei vuole frequentarlo allgramente senza alcuna responsabilità? Che chieda il divorzio prima, ti pare?

Troppo comodo così, anzi magari questa sera dico a mia moglie di non prendersi impegni, che voglio andare a limonare con una Sabato. Suvvia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è una bella domanda. Effettivamente da qualche mese si era creato un muro tra noi, facevamo tutto insieme per la famiglia ma parlavamo poco do noi. Lei si lamentava continuamente della mancanza del lavoro (si è laureata brillantemente a 23 anni ed ha lasciato il lavoro sopo la nascita del secondo figlio per sua scelta) ed io non sono probabilmente stato in grado di supportarla a sufficienza. Forse ho sottovalutato alcuni segnali ma credevo di fare il meglio sbattendomi di lavoro fuori e dentro casa, aiutandola nelle faccende domestiche, facendo la spesa, ecc. *La guardavo di notte e non riuscivo a comunicarle il mio stato, la mia incapacità di aiutarla*. Credevo per questo che anche lei si sarebbe appoggiata a me per superare il momento


Mi chiedo perchè voi uomini sappiate trovare le parole solo quando ci dovete broccolare. Poi scatta 'sta cosa dell'incapacità di comunicare. Noi almeno siamo coerenti: vogliamo sempre che ci leggiate nel pensiero.

:mrgreen:
a parte gli scherzi... capisco. Tante volte non di parla perchè si pensa, dopo tanti anni, che l'altro capisca, non abbia bisogno di parole.
Non è così.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, dammi retta:col cazzo che glie lo faccio frequentare.
> 
> Anzi, non è corretto: le metti le valigie fuori dalla porta e le dici "ora puoi frequentarlo".
> 
> ...


Infatti proprio tutto non lo sta facendo. Oggi vado in piscina (la stessa) dove ci saranno i miei bambini a nuotare. Quando gliel'ho detto, questa cosa l'ha fatta incazzare tremendamente, l'ha mandata in fibrillazione perchè teme che possa fare una pazzia. Non farò niente ma le ho detto che voglio anche io riappropriarmi dei mie spazi e stare più con i figli. Quindi, se non vuole, stesse pure a casa ma ovviamente oggi ci sarà anche lei e credo proprio che lui non si farà vedere.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sarei troppo d'accordo. Io al suo posto vorrei che qualcuno mi facesse rinsavire, un bel calcio nel culo a volte sortisce miracoli. Mica è di cristallo, sai? non va in pezzi, no no. Ci sono dei limiti, a quello che possiamo chiedere ad un marito o ad una moglie, e tenerci i bambini mentre ci vediamo con l'amante è fuori da questi, secondo me.


Il timore di un padre in questi momendi è anche quello di perdere i figli per una pazzia...


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti proprio tutto non lo sta facendo. Oggi vado in piscina (la stessa) dove ci saranno i miei bambini a nuotare. Quando gliel'ho detto, questa cosa l'ha fatta incazzare tremendamente, l'ha mandata in fibrillazione perchè teme che possa fare una pazzia. Non farò niente ma le ho detto che voglio anche io riappropriarmi dei mie spazi e stare più con i figli. Quindi, se non vuole, stesse pure a casa ma ovviamente oggi ci sarà anche lei e credo proprio che lui non si farà vedere.


Ma scusami: lei cosa vuole? Giocare alla coppia aperta? Il divorzio? Tempo? Non mi è chiaro.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Il timore di un padre in questi momendi è anche quello di perdere i figli per una pazzia...


I figli rimarranno sempre anche tuoi. Poi capisco le tue paure... se non avessi figli, chissà dove sarei ora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti proprio tutto non lo sta facendo. Oggi vado in piscina (la stessa) dove ci saranno i miei bambini a nuotare. Quando gliel'ho detto, questa cosa *l'ha fatta incazzare tremendamente*, l'ha mandata in fibrillazione perchè teme che possa fare una pazzia. Non farò niente ma le ho detto che voglio anche io riappropriarmi dei mie spazi e stare più con i figli. Quindi, se non vuole, stesse pure a casa ma ovviamente oggi ci sarà anche lei e credo proprio che lui non si farà vedere.


farà due fatiche: incazzarsi e farsela passare. Mi sa che lui non solo non si farà vedere oggi... ma se sente poco poco puzza di guai pure domani. Una mia impressione, bada bene.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> Secondo me tua moglie dovrebbe essere mandata direttamente a fare in culo, senza passare dal via, quindi senza le 200..non tanto per il tradimento, ma per le cazzate che ha sparato.
> 
> Altro punto, che si trovi un lavoro...così almeno se la paga lei la piscina dove vedere il tizio..:condom:


Stai tranquilla che la prossima rata se la paga da sola. Ha già contattato mia cugina (sic!) che lavora in un'agenzia di lavoro temporaneo per chiederle un aiuto a realizzare la sua indipendenza economica...


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla che la prossima rata se la paga da sola. Ha già contattato mia cugina (sic!) che lavora in un'agenzia di lavoro temporaneo per chiederle un aiuto a realizzare la sua indipendenza economica...


Secondo me sei su "scherzi a parte" dai....


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> E invece qualcuno si è appoggiato sopra di lei.
> 
> Amico ascolta, capisco le mancanze e tutto il resto, sono cose che spero possiate risolvere col tempo.
> 
> ...


Lei non me lo ha ancora chiesto, penso anche io che sia troppo comodo ma capite pure che questa cazzo di cosa è capitata sabato scorso. Lei no, ma io domani mattina vado da un avvocato per farmi consigliare cosa è meglio fare per gestire bene questi giorni di pazzia assoluta


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lei non me lo ha ancora chiesto, penso anche io che sia troppo comodo ma capite pure che questa cazzo di cosa è capitata sabato scorso. Lei no, ma io domani mattina vado da un avvocato per farmi consigliare cosa è meglio fare per gestire bene questi giorni di pazzia assoluta


Prova a farla ragionare prima di scomodare un avvocato.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perchè voi uomini sappiate trovare le parole solo quando ci dovete broccolare. Poi scatta 'sta cosa dell'incapacità di comunicare. Noi almeno siamo coerenti: vogliamo sempre che ci leggiate nel pensiero.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> a parte gli scherzi... capisco. Tante volte non di parla perchè si pensa, dopo tanti anni, che l'altro capisca, non abbia bisogno di parole.
> Non è così.


Hai detto bene, semplicemente pensavo di dimostrarle il mio amore in questo modo. Purtroppo siamo fatti così


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me sei su "scherzi a parte" dai....


Mi sa di sì


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Prova a farla ragionare prima di scomodare un avvocato.


In questo momento non riesco a farla ragionare. Ogni piccola cosa scatena una rissa, per questo pensavo di rivolgermi a qualche esperto esperto


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In questo momento non riesco a farla ragionare. Ogni piccola cosa scatena una rissa, per questo pensavo di rivolgermi a qualche esperto esperto


Senti ma... semplicemente chiederle "cosa vuoi fare" pacatamente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Il timore di un padre in questi momendi è anche quello di perdere i figli per una pazzia...


sì. Ma chi si fa pecora il lupo se la mangia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla che la prossima rata se la paga da sola. Ha già contattato mia cugina (sic!) che lavora in un'agenzia di lavoro temporaneo per chiederle un aiuto a *realizzare la sua indipendenza economica*...


Quello, comunque, è un bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In questo momento non riesco a farla ragionare. Ogni piccola cosa scatena una rissa, per questo pensavo di rivolgermi a qualche esperto esperto


Vacci pure dall'avvocato ma non dirle nulla per il momento.


----------



## Flavia (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Prova a farla ragionare prima di scomodare un avvocato.


in teoria hai ragione
però può averlo già consultato lei


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti ma... semplicemente chiederle "cosa vuoi fare" pacatamente?


Mi ha detto che non lo sa. Forse perchè effettivamente non lo sa o perchè la cosa è venuta fuori in un momento in cui non se lo aspettava prendendo di sorpresa lui e lei. O forse perchè si sta organizzando anche lei... Io sicuramente non me ne vado da casa, le farei solo un favore. Sicuramente se le cose continuano così ci sarà una saperazione (anche dai figli che invitabilemnte andranno con lei) ma dovrà essere lei ad assumersi tutte le responsabilità delle sue azioni


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello, comunque, è un bene.


quoto


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non lo sa. Forse perchè effettivamente non lo sa o perchè la cosa è venuta fuori in un momento in cui non se lo aspettava prendendo di sorpresa lui e lei. O forse perchè si sta organizzando anche lei... Io sicuramente non me ne vado da casa, le farei solo un favore. Sicuramente se le cose continuano così ci sarà una saperazione (anche dai figli che invitabilemnte andranno con lei) ma dovrà essere lei ad assumersi tutte le responsabilità delle sue azioni


Però lo sa che vuole continuare a frequentarlo.... furbetta.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vacci pure dall'avvocato ma non dirle nulla per il momento.


Ovviamente non le dico nulla. Lo faccio solo a scopo precauzionale per cominiciare anche io a tutelarmi. In fondo, come diche anche mia moglie senza alcuna pieta: "Sei tu la parte lesa"


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> in teoria hai ragione
> però può averlo già consultato lei


Questo mi confermerebbe che in tutti questi anni non ho capito un cazzo di mia moglie


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che non lo sa. Forse perchè effettivamente non lo sa o perchè la cosa è venuta fuori in un momento in cui non se lo aspettava prendendo di sorpresa lui e lei. O forse perchè si sta organizzando anche lei... Io sicuramente non me ne vado da casa, le farei solo un favore. Sicuramente se le cose continuano così ci sarà una saperazione (anche dai figli che invitabilemnte andranno con lei) ma dovrà essere lei ad assumersi tutte le responsabilità delle sue azioni


Senti... io chiederei a qualche traditore di parlare con te... perchè credo che ti sarebbe utile. Tu, nonostante la botta, sei rimasto razionale, vedi le cose come sono, associ cause a conseguenze. Lei, adesso, no. Tu adesso sei quello che le ha rovinato quel giochino così divertente, è ancora in botta e non capisce una mazza, come diceva Kid. Non credo sia in grado neanche di organizzare spazzolino e dentifricio, oltre agli incontri con lui(purtroppo). Non aspettarti cose razionali.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Ridendo di lei dille che non capisce una mazza! Perchè è così, ha 40 anni e fa la tenera innamorata di 15? Patetica, no? Ma può farlo, aprile la porta di casa e dille che ha il diritto di vivere la sua vita beatamente come una farfallina...ma fuori di casa e che quando vuole tornare adulta è sempre quella porta, ma che non è detto che rimanga aperta. Deve prendersi i suoi rischi, non devi aiutarla in niente, devi toglierle le comodità per cui è facile essere confusi.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... io chiederei a qualche traditore di parlare con te... perchè credo che ti sarebbe utile. Tu, nonostante la botta, sei rimasto razionale, vedi le cose come sono, associ cause a conseguenze. Lei, adesso, no. Tu adesso sei quello che le ha rovinato quel giochino così divertente, è ancora in botta e non capisce una mazza, come diceva Kid. Non credo sia in grado neanche di organizzare spazzolino e dentifricio, oltre agli incontri con lui(purtroppo). Non aspettarti cose razionali.


Già... vive in un altro mondo, fatato, dove l'ammmore è sempre stato lì ad aspettarla.

Ma la realtà và affrontata presto o tardi.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... io chiederei a qualche traditore di parlare con te... perchè credo che ti sarebbe utile. Tu, nonostante la botta, sei rimasto razionale, vedi le cose come sono, associ cause a conseguenze. Lei, adesso, no. Tu adesso sei quello che le ha rovinato quel giochino così divertente, è ancora in botta e non capisce una mazza, come diceva Kid. Non credo sia in grado neanche di organizzare spazzolino e dentifricio, oltre agli incontri con lui(purtroppo). Non aspettarti cose razionali.


Credo che hai ragione. A parte il tradimento mia moglie non mi è sembrata molto lucida negli ultimi mesi. Cerco di spiegarmi. In contemporanea all'inizio della piscina ha cominciato una dieta feroce, senza consultare uno specialista, perdendo molti chili ai limiti dell'eccesso, e non che ne avesse particolare bisogno. Negli ultimi mesi era sempre allo specchio a vedersi la pancia diminuire e mi chiedeva se avesse la faccia gonfia... Allo stesso tempo ha cominciato a vestirsi in modo più "intraprendente", tutto questo con ossessione... Anche il suo umore, mai particolarmente accondiscendente, era diventato assai irascibile con me, con i bambini, con sua madre, ecc. Anche questi forse erano segnali da cogliere.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ridendo di lei dille che non capisce una mazza! Perchè è così, ha 40 anni e fa la tenera innamorata di 15? Patetica, no? Ma può farlo, aprile la porta di casa e dille che ha il diritto di vivere la sua vita beatamente come una farfallina...ma fuori di casa e che quando vuole tornare adulta è sempre quella porta, ma che non è detto che rimanga aperta. Deve prendersi i suoi rischi, non devi aiutarla in niente, devi toglierle le comodità per cui è facile essere confusi.


E' esattamente quello che sto cercando di fare


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Anche il suo umore, mai particolarmente accondiscendente, era diventato assai irascibile con me, con i bambini, con sua madre, ecc. Anche questi forse erano segnali da cogliere.


Tua moglie ha bvisogno di un buon psicologo e non un salsiccia nuova, lei ha dei problemi e non lo vuole ammettere.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha bvisogno di un buon psicologo e non un salsiccia nuova, lei ha dei problemi e non lo vuole ammettere.


Spero che stasera qualcuno inizi a farglielo capire anche se sono consapevole che sarà un processo assai lungo e senza certezze, neanche per me


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Spero che stasera qualcuno inizi a farglielo capire anche se sono consapevole che sarà un processo assai lungo e senza certezze, neanche per me


Tu devi solo darla la possibilità di andarsene via dalla vostra vita, e la possibilità in breve tempo di scegliere di rientrare, ma non devi accettare che lei non sapendo cosa fare rimanga li a fare danni a te.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu devi solo darla la possibilità di andarsene via dalla vostra vita, e la possibilità in breve tempo di scegliere di rientrare, ma non devi accettare che lei non sapendo cosa fare rimanga li a fare danni a te.


Hai ragione, tutto deve concludersi in poco tempo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. Ma chi si fa pecora il lupo se la mangia.


E se la moglie perde la testa
a noi casca il mondo in testa.

nebbia in valpadana....


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se la moglie perde la testa
> a noi casca il mondo in testa.
> 
> nebbia in valpadana....


Giusto, mi piacerebbe avere almeno la verità e la sincerità, almeno in questo momento


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che hai ragione. A parte il tradimento mia moglie non mi è sembrata molto lucida negli ultimi mesi. Cerco di spiegarmi. In contemporanea all'inizio della piscina ha cominciato una dieta feroce, senza consultare uno specialista, perdendo molti chili ai limiti dell'eccesso, e non che ne avesse particolare bisogno. Negli ultimi mesi era sempre allo specchio a vedersi la pancia diminuire e mi chiedeva se avesse la faccia gonfia... Allo stesso tempo ha cominciato a vestirsi in modo più "intraprendente", tutto questo con ossessione... Anche il suo umore, mai particolarmente accondiscendente, *era diventato assai irascibile con me, con i bambini,* con sua madre, ecc. Anche questi forse erano segnali da cogliere.


Conosco quell'atteggiamento, che qui chiamiamo mostrizzazione. In parte è senso di colpa, in parte doveva dimostrare a sè stessa che era giustificata a cercare di soddisfare fuori il suo ...bisogno. Dopo una bella incazzatura si sentiva meno in colpa a fare la farfallina in piscina, capisci?
Probabilmente ti sentirai dire frasi molto originali, del tipo: avevo bisogno di conferme, lui mi faceva sentire vivo, io mi sentivo inadeguata... cose così. 
E' imbarazzante vedere come girino spesso sempre le stesse frasi, in certi frangenti.


E' difficile dare consigli, sempre, specialmente su cose così delicate. 
Ma anche io le chiederei di allontanarsi adesso.
Deve schiarirsi la testa, inoltre la costrizione a stare con te non le permette di vedersi senza di te, di capire cosa voglia dire rinunciare a voi.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conosco quell'atteggiamento, che qui chiamiamo mostrizzazione. In parte è senso di colpa, in parte doveva dimostrare a sè stessa che era giustificata a cercare di soddisfare fuori il suo ...bisogno. Dopo una bella incazzatura si sentiva meno in colpa a fare la farfallina in piscina, capisci?
> Probabilmente ti sentirai dire frasi molto originali, del tipo: avevo bisogno di conferme, lui mi faceva sentire vivo, io mi sentivo inadeguata... cose così.
> E' imbarazzante vedere come girino spesso sempre le stesse frasi, in certi frangenti.
> 
> ...


Belle parole, complimenti. Invito l'amico a seguirle.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conosco quell'atteggiamento, che qui chiamiamo mostrizzazione. In parte è senso di colpa, in parte doveva dimostrare a sè stessa che era giustificata a cercare di soddisfare fuori il suo ...bisogno. Dopo una bella incazzatura si sentiva meno in colpa a fare la farfallina in piscina, capisci?
> Probabilmente ti sentirai dire frasi molto originali, del tipo: avevo bisogno di conferme, lui mi faceva sentire vivo, io mi sentivo inadeguata... cose così.
> E' imbarazzante vedere come girino spesso sempre le stesse frasi, in certi frangenti.
> 
> ...


Grazie Sbriciolata, sono più o meno le parole che mi ha detto: con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo... Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!). So bene che questa forzata e temporanea convivenza la farà sentire ancora più in gabbia ma non posso essere io ad andarmene di casa, farei il suo gioco e forse comprometterei anche qualcosa sui figli. Grazie comunque per le tue belle parole


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2013)

Ciao
Io ho una relazione da due anni

Con mio marito andava parecchio male
6 anni senza sesso se non penso2/3 volte sporadiche
Vita apparentemente sana 3 bimbi
Famiglia mulino bianco ma una freddezza come coppia
Lui per anni ha lavorato lontano da casa dandoci un ottimo tenore di vita
Io non ho mai smesso di lavorare però perché volevo contribuire
Potevo fare la signora a tutti gli effetti ma non è nella mie corde
Mi sono tirata su 3 bimbi da sola lavorando
Avevo una tata che li prendeva a scuola e teneva sino a che giungevo io cosi tutta la settimana sola

Non è cattivo, solo non ha esigenze affettive come meed è egoista
Non ha altre credo
Io sono andata in terapia sia prima che durante il tradim
Ho confessato sbandata

Lui dice che sta male ma non fa grandi cose
Il terpissta lo aspetta da mesi e lui non ci va ma dice che lo farà
Non so come possa stare così accettare che io sia distante e fare finta di nulla se non sono io a scoperchiare tutto
Io sono triste e rabbiosa perché per anni mi ha data per scontata
Ma forse ero poco amabile sempre stanca

Io credo di essermi innamorata 
Prima era sbandata
Adesso no
Eppure non riesco a pensare di buttare tutto via
Lo faccio molto per i bimbi e per paura non di stare sola ne che con altro finisca
Temo di avere colpe e di dover provare

Il mio altro vuole lasciare la moglie ed è in terapia da mesi per capire cosa sta succendendo tra di noi
Il passo successivo sarà , deve essere, allontanarci per capire l’entita di questa cosa


Io posso dirti che dopo due mesi ci sta infatuazione ma amore non so
Nemmeno dopo due anni posso dire se è amore
Certo ci sono le premesse 

Noi avevamo una storia al limite prima
Tu mi pare no

Eppure come famiglia siamo allegri solari uniti

io dovro trovare forza di allontanarmi da entrami

pens o anche che una storia possa finire cmq. 
soloa ndrebbe affronatata in maniera diversa

io per prima sono in errore
sentirsi soli è brutto ma cosi non risolve


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, sono più o meno le parole che mi ha detto: con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo... Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!). So bene che questa forzata e temporanea convivenza la farà sentire ancora più in gabbia ma non posso essere io ad andarmene di casa, farei il suo gioco e forse comprometterei anche qualcosa sui figli. Grazie comunque per le tue belle parole


Bè ma eravate felici voi?
Noi no palesemente
Lo sapeva lui lo sapevo io
Mancava complicita condivisione amore sesso

Certo che con altro mi sono presa cose che mio marito non mi dava
Io a lui..onestamente si.sentendomi anche dire che ero appiccicosa.
Troppo dipendente da lui ( madonna vivevamo separati)

Che non faceva l’amore perché troppo preso dal lavoro
Non telefonava
Era assente distratto 

Ecco le frasi saranno le stesse x tutti gli amanti  ma in alcuni casi forse davvero è così
Io non ero felice e sono rinata.
Ma davvero.


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo.*.. Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!).


salve...
ti ha detto qualcosa del genere ?
è cotta persa. Mi spiace, anche se lo avrai capito da solo.
i consigli che ti do, visto che dovete fare la terapia di coppia 
è di stare calmo e ascoltare bene quello che ha da dirti
(se è possibile, registra, nella speranza di non dovere utilizzare
un domani, puoi anche farlo con un semplice Iphone).

è facile che domani si rimangi certe cose che ha detto o ha
ammesso. 

ti è richesta una prova elevata di resistenza, scalare il monte Rosa
al confronto è una stupidaggine, io ti raccomando di non abbatterti
di mostrarti forte specie in famiglia e poi (lo so non piace....come termine)
di tirare fuori due coglioni così. Sii uomo e metticela tutta.
poi sceglierai il tuo bene.
il TUO bene...valuta il fatto che lei sta pensando al SUO bene.
OK ?
ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Io ho una relazione da due anni
> 
> Con mio marito andava parecchio male
> ...


tu mi sei sempre piaciuta tanto per la grande onestà con cui rappresenti le cose e il grande senso di giustizia che comunque hai sempre avuto. Un bacio


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu mi sei sempre piaciuta tanto per la grande onestà con cui rappresenti le cose e il grande senso di giustizia che comunque hai sempre avuto. Un bacio


è ironico sbri?


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Ammeso che non abbiano avuto rapporti sessuali, stai subendo il tradimento nella sua massima espressione.

Secondo me puoi solo assecondarla. Tentare di persuaderla lo vedo un tentativo inconcludente, soprattutto per te visto che lei con la testa vuole stare da tutt'altra parte.

Assecondala, ci sono buone possibilità che la situazione attuale possa capovolgersi. Il che non significa migliore di ora, ma diversa. Secondo me potrebbero non pigliarsi. Daltronde, se le cose stanno come ti sono state raccontate, il fatto che non abbiano ancora "consumato" mantiene la loro condizione ad uno stato ancora provvisorio.

Mi dispiace per i bambini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, sono più o meno le parole che mi ha detto: con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo... Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!). So bene che questa forzata e temporanea convivenza la farà sentire ancora più in gabbia ma non posso essere io ad andarmene di casa, farei il suo gioco e forse comprometterei anche qualcosa sui figli. Grazie comunque per le tue belle parole


Ok. Una cosa sola: se tu le lasci fare qualunque cosa adesso, le stai dando un'arma che ti rivolgerà contro. Cerco di spiegarmi: non hai cercato di fermarmi. Altra splendida frase. Me ne sono sentita dire pure di più assurde io, non ti meravigliare di nulla.
Oltre a questo: secondo me le farebbe bene essere messa in condizioni di capire che ANCHE TU hai diritto a dire la tua.
Perchè se lo dimenticano, in certi frangenti.


----------



## papino (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


 Cavolo sembra la mia stessa situazione, l'ho beccata con migliaia di messaggi e la storia va avanti da circa 2 mesi, ma al contrario tuo, la mia ha 45 anni e lui la merda 30 anni e se ne approfitta. So come ti senti, ti senti di morire, ti è crollato il mondo addosso, altro che ti sta uccidendo sta situazione, peggio, tu ed io gia siamo morti, e peggio del dolore della perdita di un caro. Le signore si sono trovate questa stronzata del rapporto che è finito da tempo, stessa versione della mia STRONZA e sti segnali del cazzo abbastanza chiari. Ti consiglio per adesso, assolutamente e dico assolutamente non te ne andare di casa, non può vincere lei cosi, mica hia sbagliato tu. Il dolore purtroppo è ancora fresco e la mente in questi casi non aiuta , come ha fatto con me, non ci capisci un cazzo all'inizio, ma con il passare del tempo, ma molto molto molto lentamente inizi a sentire un'atomo di meno di dolore, e per soffrire di meno stai assolutamente con i tuoi figli, ti cambieranno completamente il modo di vedere questa storia e di soffrire un po di meno ed avere la forza di andare avanti, almeno per me adesso sta un'pochino funzionando, la ferita è ancora fresca come la tua, ma la mia storia si sta trasformando in merda assoluta. Leggiti qualche righe in "tradimento moglie e separazione. Auguri, se hai bisogno noi siamo sempre qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> è ironico sbri?


ma scherzi? te l'ho sempre detto.


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma scherzi? te l'ho sempre detto.


ah sorry
ho autostima sotto i piedi si vede?


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, sono più o meno le parole che mi ha detto: con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo... *Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!). *So bene che questa forzata e temporanea convivenza la farà sentire ancora più in gabbia ma non posso essere io ad andarmene di casa, farei il suo gioco e forse comprometterei anche qualcosa sui figli. Grazie comunque per le tue belle parole


Ah, ecco.

E allora dovrebbe capire che restare, alle sue condizioni, potrebbe essere tutt'altro che salutare per i bambini.
Forse non si è resa ancora conto che per i bambini è già iniziato un percorso di probabile sofferenza. Perchè oltre le sue azioni deve considerare le tue reazioni. Probabilmente le dice bene perchè sarai un tipo calmo e riflessivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ah sorry
> ho autostima sotto i piedi si vede?


tesoro... si fa quello che si può nella vita. Mica quello che vorremmo. Un bacione.


----------



## papino (4 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ammeso che non abbiano avuto rapporti sessuali, stai subendo il tradimento nella sua massima espressione.
> 
> Secondo me puoi solo assecondarla. Tentare di persuaderla lo vedo un tentativo inconcludente, soprattutto per te visto che lei con la testa vuole stare da tutt'altra parte.
> 
> ...


Ammesso, ma come la mia SIGNORA, che credevo pure io che non avesse avuto rapporti, ehh si come li ha avuti. Anche lei aveva detto a me che non avevano consumato, e poi BOOOMMMM la bomba in testa. Assolutamente , non le andare contro , non li fare la guerra, per esperienza personale lei si attacherà di più al tipo e troverà ogni pretesto per litigare con te, e stai sicuro che le cose si evolveranno ora per ora. La cosa che devi fare è che devi stare il più CALMO possibile, se no tutto si ritorcerà contro di te. CALMA PIATTA.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ammesso, ma come la mia SIGNORA, che credevo pure io che non avesse avuto rapporti, ehh si come li ha avuti. Anche lei aveva detto a me che non avevano consumato, e poi BOOOMMMM la bomba in testa. Assolutamente , non le andare contro , non li fare la guerra, per esperienza personale lei si attacherà di più al tipo e troverà ogni pretesto per litigare con te, e stai sicuro che le cose si evolveranno ora per ora. La cosa che devi fare è che devi stare il più CALMO possibile, se no tutto si ritorcerà contro di te. CALMA PIATTA.


Ma dai, sul serio qualcuno ha pensato anche solo per un istante che non abbiano già consumato? Suvvia.

E' la scusa che TUTTI i traditori tirano fuori.

Mia moglie fu più fine: disse che lo avevano fatto una sola volta. In 6 mesi.

ROTFL


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Una cosa sola: se tu le lasci fare qualunque cosa adesso, le stai dando un'arma che ti rivolgerà contro. Cerco di spiegarmi: non hai cercato di fermarmi. Altra splendida frase. Me ne sono sentita dire pure di più assurde io, non ti meravigliare di nulla.
> Oltre a questo: secondo me le farebbe bene essere messa in condizioni di capire che ANCHE TU hai diritto a dire la tua.
> Perchè se lo dimenticano, in certi frangenti.


Giusto, ancora non lo capisce, dice solo che io ho bisogno di parlare e realizzare quello che è successo. Cosa posso fare di più?


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Cavolo sembra la mia stessa situazione, l'ho beccata con migliaia di messaggi e la storia va avanti da circa 2 mesi, ma al contrario tuo, la mia ha 45 anni e lui la merda 30 anni e se ne approfitta. So come ti senti, ti senti di morire, ti è crollato il mondo addosso, altro che ti sta uccidendo sta situazione, peggio, tu ed io gia siamo morti, e peggio del dolore della perdita di un caro. Le signore si sono trovate questa stronzata del rapporto che è finito da tempo, stessa versione della mia STRONZA e sti segnali del cazzo abbastanza chiari. Ti consiglio per adesso, assolutamente e dico assolutamente non te ne andare di casa, non può vincere lei cosi, mica hia sbagliato tu. Il dolore purtroppo è ancora fresco e la mente in questi casi non aiuta , come ha fatto con me, non ci capisci un cazzo all'inizio, ma con il passare del tempo, ma molto molto molto lentamente inizi a sentire un'atomo di meno di dolore, e per soffrire di meno stai assolutamente con i tuoi figli, ti cambieranno completamente il modo di vedere questa storia e di soffrire un po di meno ed avere la forza di andare avanti, almeno per me adesso sta un'pochino funzionando, la ferita è ancora fresca come la tua, ma la mia storia si sta trasformando in merda assoluta. Leggiti qualche righe in "tradimento moglie e separazione. Auguri, se hai bisogno noi siamo sempre qui.


Grazie, il solo parlarne mi è già di conforto, grazie a tutti


----------



## papino (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> salve...
> ti ha detto qualcosa del genere ?
> è cotta persa. Mi spiace, anche se lo avrai capito da solo.
> i consigli che ti do, visto che dovete fare la terapia di coppia
> ...


Si, si registra tutto quello che puoi, con il cellulare o altro, che lei negherà il tutto qualsiasi cosa a tutti , i tuoi amici, parenti e conoscenti e sembrerà che la colpa sia tua e ti rigirerà la frittata a modo suo. Calma, molta calma e ancora calma. Pensa a te stesso come ti dicono qui gli altri e non buttarti assolutamente giù, mangia e dormi dormi, che se non dormi la mente ne risente parecchio. Anch'io sono dimagrito 5 kg e sonno ZERO. Non mollare, non mollare.


----------



## JON (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ma dai, sul serio qualcuno ha pensato anche solo per un istante che non abbiano già consumato? Suvvia.
> 
> *E' la scusa che TUTTI i traditori tirano fuori.
> 
> ...


No, certo. Era per sottolineare che il tradimento in questo caso è totale, a prescindere da quello che hanno fatto o meno.


----------



## papino (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai, sul serio qualcuno ha pensato anche solo per un istante che non abbiano già consumato? Suvvia.
> 
> E' la scusa che TUTTI i traditori tirano fuori.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA, che cazzate che sparano ste SIGNORE.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ah, ecco.
> 
> E allora dovrebbe capire che restare, alle sue condizioni, potrebbe essere tutt'altro che salutare per i bambini.
> Forse non si è resa ancora conto che per i bambini è già iniziato un percorso di probabile sofferenza. Perchè oltre le sue azioni deve considerare le tue reazioni. Probabilmente le dice bene perchè sarai un tipo calmo e riflessivo.


Sono fin troppo riflessivo. Infatti le ho detto anche io che ha già inferto ai bambini una ferita, piccola o grande che sarà in base alla nostra capacità di gestire la situazione. Ma le ho anche detto che questa ferita non l'ho provocata io


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ma dai, sul serio qualcuno ha pensato anche solo per un istante che non abbiano già consumato? Suvvia.
> *
> E' la scusa che TUTTI i traditori tirano fuori.
> 
> ...


Nessuno ma si evitava di mettere il carico.


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Nessuno ma si evitava di mettere il carico.


Ma fanno più male le mille balle subite, suvvia. Meglio essere realisti e mettere anche questa nella raccolta di balle della moglie.


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Ammesso, ma come la mia SIGNORA, che credevo pure io che non avesse avuto rapporti, ehh si come li ha avuti. Anche lei aveva detto a me che non avevano consumato, e poi BOOOMMMM la bomba in testa. Assolutamente , non le andare contro , non li fare la guerra, per esperienza personale lei si attacherà di più al tipo e troverà ogni pretesto per litigare con te, e stai sicuro che le cose si evolveranno ora per ora. La cosa che devi fare è che devi stare il più CALMO possibile, se no tutto si ritorcerà contro di te. CALMA PIATTA.


Non credo assolutamente che non abbiano avuto rapporti sessuali, ormai non credo più a nulla di quello che mi dice, è chiaro che è tutto strumentale alla sua nuova relazione


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non credo assolutamente che non abbiano avuto rapporti sessuali, ormai non credo più a nulla di quello che mi dice, è chiaro che è tutto strumentale alla sua nuova relazione


Mi sembra tu sia già entrato nella giusta ottica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giusto, ancora non lo capisce, dice solo che io ho bisogno di parlare e realizzare quello che è successo. Cosa posso fare di più?


incazzati, per l'amor degli dèi, incazzati. Mi sembri troppo calmo, troppo disponibile. I bimbi dai nonni... poi una bella pettinata, a rimettere le cose nelle loro caselle. Il rispetto che lei non ha avuto, il fatto che si sta comportando come una ragazzina e non se lo può permettere, il fatto che sia sposata e che se non le è chiaro il concetto un po' di aria fresca le fa solo che bene. Perchè mi pare che lei la canti la suoni e diriga pure l'orchestra.
Tu credi di poter andare avanti molto a tenerle in caldo la cena quando va in piscina?


----------



## eagle (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Nessuno ma si evitava di mettere il carico.


Chi a subito quello che ho subito io sa che la cosa peggiore non è sapere che è stata a letto con un altro ma che ama un altro


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Chi a subito quello che ho subito io sa che la cosa peggiore non è sapere che è stata a letto con un altro ma che ama un altro


No calma... dubito fortemente sia innamorata. E' infatuata, è ben diverso.

Nessun marito/moglie può competere sulla breve distanza con un luccicante amante nuovo di zecca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Chi a subito quello che ho subito io sa che la cosa peggiore non è sapere che è stata a letto con un altro ma che *ama* un altro


ha le farfalle nello stomaco. Un po' presto per parlare d'amore, dài. Mica abbiamo 15 anni.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Chi a subito quello che ho subito io sa che la cosa peggiore non è sapere che è stata a letto con un altro ma che ama un altro


Io dubito che sia amore. E' una sbandata infantile. Non si buttano via 20 anni di matrimonio sopratutto con due bimbi piccoli per 2 mesi di relazione. 
Fosse stata razionale ti avrebbe mentito dicendoti che non era nulla e che non l'avrebbe più rivisto per poi continuare a fare i porci comodi appena si fossero calmate le acque.

La sua dichiarazione di colpevolezza è assurda.....


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha le farfalle nello stomaco. Un po' presto per parlare d'amore, dài. Mica abbiamo 15 anni.


L'amore comincia sempre un po' allo stesso modo a qualunque età, però... A 27 anni o a 15 magari si è liberi di assecondare i sentimenti, a 40 c'è una famiglia e una vita costruita nel frattempo che ti richiamano a delle responsabilità, e magari è più difficile o complicato lasciarsi andare, ma resta vero che comunque quella vita può stare stretta già da un po' e non si vede l'ora di liberarsene, poi si incontra qualcuno e... TRAC!
Non voglio infierire, Eagle, ma non mi pare prudente minimizzare. Tra l'altro anche il terzo sembra intenzionato ad andare avanti, e tu non puoi sapere cosa li lega, anzi, non può saperlo nessuno. Cercare di ostacolare una forza irrazionale come il sentimento o la passione ricordando legacci e doveri può anche indurre tua moglie a scappare a gambe levate. Per tornare in un secondo momento, forse, ma anche no.
Non c'è molto che tu possa fare in questo momento, se non comportarti come ti viene spontaneo, tutelando il più possibile la serenità dei tuoi figli. Non esistono cose giuste o sbagliate da fare in frangenti come questi. Quelle che si credevano certezze dimostrano di non esserlo più. I risvolti si comprendono meglio giorno per giorno.
Prefigurasi lo scenario peggiore aiuta, se non altro, a non farsi cogliere alla sprovvista.
Scusa se non sono molto consolatoria...
Sfogati, tienici aggiornati sugli sviluppi. Tra un po' i fatti dovrebbero rivelarsi più chiari.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## tommy (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> No calma... dubito fortemente sia innamorata. E' infatuata, è ben diverso.
> 
> Nessun marito/moglie può competere sulla breve distanza con un luccicante amante nuovo di zecca.


mi approprio di questo pensiero


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> mi approprio di questo pensiero


poi restituiscilo che Kid potrebbe offendersi


----------



## lunaiena (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti proprio tutto non lo sta facendo. Oggi vado in piscina (la stessa) dove ci saranno i miei bambini a nuotare. Quando gliel'ho detto, questa cosa l'ha fatta incazzare tremendamente, l'ha mandata in fibrillazione perchè teme che possa fare una pazzia. Non farò niente ma le ho detto che voglio anche io riappropriarmi dei mie spazi e stare più con i figli. Quindi, se non vuole, stesse pure a casa ma ovviamente oggi ci sarà anche lei e credo proprio che lui non si farà vedere.


non so perché ma io vorrei pprovare a 
vedere la sua reazione se lui sapesse che tu sai...


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> poi restituiscilo che Kid potrebbe offendersi


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, sono più o meno le parole che mi ha detto: con lui mi sento di nuovo felice, con lui sono in sintonia e ci capiamo al volo... Il problema è che già mi ha detto che non se ne vuole andare perchè vuole stare con i bambini che sono la cosa a cui tiene di più (mah!). So bene che questa forzata e temporanea convivenza la farà sentire ancora più in gabbia ma non posso essere io ad andarmene di casa, farei il suo gioco e forse comprometterei anche qualcosa sui figli. Grazie comunque per le tue belle parole


Eagle, quello che devi dirle è "Bella la vita cara! Sei tu che devi schiarirti le idee, non io, e siccome oltre a te cì'è una intera famiglia in questa casa, sarebbe il caso che ti prendessi del tempo tu fuori e ti schiarissi cosa fare!" Su questo non c'è nulla da fare, se te la tieni dentro il tuo matrimonio con lei finirà di certo, perchè andrete in contrasto e lei deve davvero capire chi sei tu per lei e stando in casa....tu sei scontato.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> incazzati, per l'amor degli dèi, incazzati. Mi sembri troppo calmo, troppo disponibile. I bimbi dai nonni... poi una bella pettinata, a rimettere le cose nelle loro caselle. Il rispetto che lei non ha avuto, il fatto che si sta comportando come una ragazzina e non se lo può permettere, il fatto che sia sposata e che se non le è chiaro il concetto un po' di aria fresca le fa solo che bene. Perchè mi pare che lei la canti la suoni e diriga pure l'orchestra.
> Tu credi di poter andare avanti molto a tenerle in caldo la cena quando va in piscina?


AH, si, devi incazzarti alla grande, quindi figli dai nonni e via con la voce grossa. Sai, quando ti vedrà incazzato...quando vedrà il tuo dolore forse capirà, per ora lei non crede di averti fatto del male!


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> AH, si, devi incazzarti alla grande, quindi figli dai nonni e via con la voce grossa. Sai, quando ti vedrà incazzato...quando vedrà il tuo dolore forse capirà, per ora lei non crede di averti fatto del male!


Se permetti Daniele, ho imparato che il dolore del partner scivola via di dosso dal traditore, come i fluidi corporei sul latex.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Se permetti Daniele, ho imparato che il dolore del partner scivola via di dosso dal traditore, come i fluidi corporei sul latex.


Kid anche a te scivolava il dolore di tua moglie alla tua confessione?


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid anche a te scivolava il dolore di tua moglie alla tua confessione?


Al momento della rivelazione non ero più un traditore. Ma dubito avrei davvero vissuto il dolore di mia moglie, durante l'infatuazione con l'altra. 

Bisogna prima togliersi il prosciutto dagli occhi.


----------



## Daniele (4 Aprile 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Al momento della rivelazione non ero più un traditore. Ma dubito avrei davvero vissuto il dolore di mia moglie, durante l'infatuazione con l'altra.
> 
> Bisogna prima togliersi il prosciutto dagli occhi.


Ok, ma ricorda, uina voce grossa, la voce di una persona dalla parte della ragione fa male a chi tradisce, perchè se gli fai vedere che sta dicendo puttanate...il traditore alla lunga perde le sue giustificazioni e può rimanere solo "ma lo amo!" e a questo punto la risposta può essere " Ed io me ne fotto!"


----------



## Kid (4 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, ma ricorda, uina voce grossa, la voce di una persona dalla parte della ragione fa male a chi tradisce, perchè se gli fai vedere che sta dicendo puttanate...il traditore alla lunga perde le sue giustificazioni e può rimanere solo "ma lo amo!" e a questo punto la risposta può essere " Ed io me ne fotto!"


Mah, forse hai ragione. Ma continuo a credere che un traditore infatuato sia cieco, oltre che sordo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Direi che s'è presa un bella  sbandata da 15enne, non so se sia per immaturità congenita o perché il lavoro perso, dover stare dietro ai bimbi può averle fatto perdere un po' di sicurezza e magari sarai stato un po' troppo distratto (comprensibile se sei il solo a lavorare per far entrare la "pagnotta" in casa) . Inutile  dirti che il marpione a sua moglie non avrà detto una cippa lippa... Quello fa parte del corollario di illusioni in cui vive ( ora) infarcita tua moglie, la quale  probabilmente tra qualche mese si risveglierà dalla fiaba che sarà nel frattempo diventata incubo con le ossa rotte. Che devi fare intanto ? dirgli chiaramente che il fatto che continui a frequentare il "ridge" dei poveri non ti garba per nulla, poi prenderti i tuoi spazi e monitorare la situazione, vedi se si ripiglia in breve tempo se no la metti di fronte alle sue responsabilità e dovrete per forza affrontare una scelta ... Definitiva o dentro o fuori dal matrimonio


----------



## Innominata (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi???????????
> 
> 
> E tu metti sulla bilancia un paio di mesi e 20anni di vita insieme?


Giusto. Mai decidere quando in ballo c'e' solo dopamina. E dopo due mesi la dopamina ancora e' il mediatore che dirige il coro. Poi pero' non e' più in grado di dopare, per naturale decorso, e allora può essere che si senta un'altra canzone...


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lei non me lo ha ancora chiesto, penso anche io che sia troppo comodo ma capite pure che questa cazzo di cosa è capitata sabato scorso. Lei no, ma io domani mattina vado da un avvocato per farmi consigliare cosa è meglio fare per gestire bene questi giorni di pazzia assoluta



Benvenuto, si fa per dire.
Non ti serve adesso l'avvocato, a meno che tu non abbia soldi da sprecare, prima parla chiaramente con lei, se lei è determinata a farsi il nuovo amico, allora mettetevi d'accordo per una separazione, possibilmente consensuale, e anche in quel caso NON è indispensabile un legale, vi frega solo soldi, riempite i moduli che trovate in internet sul vostro tribunale di competenza, decidete le clausole da scrivere nei moduli, munitevi di marche da bollo (37 euro circa) e il tribunale una volta depositati i moduli vi darà subito la data dell'udienza, udienza formale che durerà 3 minuti.

Mi sembra tu sia precipitoso in tutto, anche nel fissare la terapia di coppia dopo una settimana.

Parlare con lei no?

Costringila e soprattutto, se le hai, tieni le prove del suo tradimento, magari le lettere che hai trovato, non si sa mai ti possano servire se farà la 'carogna'.

Sul tradimento non so che dire, errori ne facciamo tutti, il primo di dare il matrimonio per scontato.

Sei sicuro di poterla perdonare nel caso lei faccia retromarcia?  Non è facile, credimi.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giusto, mi piacerebbe avere almeno la verità e la sincerità, almeno in questo momento


E' più facle vincere al lotto che farsi dire la verità, tutta, da chi ci ha tradito.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non so perché ma io vorrei pprovare a
> vedere la sua reazione se lui sapesse che tu sai...



Soprattutto quella della moglie di lui. Chissà perchè 'primaì sono tutti in crisi e non consumano più......


----------



## milli (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Benvenuto, si fa per dire.
> Non ti serve adesso l'avvocato, a meno che tu non abbia soldi da sprecare, prima parla chiaramente con lei, se lei è determinata a farsi il nuovo amico, allora mettetevi d'accordo per una separazione, possibilmente consensuale, e anche in quel caso NON è indispensabile un legale, vi frega solo soldi, riempite i moduli che trovate in internet sul vostro tribunale di competenza, decidete le clausole da scrivere nei moduli, munitevi di marche da bollo (37 euro circa) e il tribunale una volta depositati i moduli vi darà subito la data dell'udienza, udienza formale che durerà 3 minuti.
> 
> Mi sembra tu sia precipitoso in tutto, anche nel fissare la terapia di coppia dopo una settimana.
> ...


La penso come te. Un avvocato in questa fase non può aiutarti in nulla, tranne indicarti quali strade seguire in caso di separazione. Ma adesso hai bisogno soprattutto di sfogarti per cercare di allineare le idee e un avvocato non è d'aiuto. A meno che non hai un amico che fa l'avvocato e che può ascoltarti come amico appunto.
Per il resto, tu sei fuori per la recente scoperta, lei è fuori perchè infatuata e presa da questa cotta, siete entrambi nella peggiore condizione per parlare. Un dialogo tra sordi


----------



## Gian (4 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> riempite i moduli che trovate in internet sul vostro tribunale di competenza, decidete le clausole da scrivere nei moduli, munitevi di marche da bollo (37 euro circa) e il tribunale una volta depositati i moduli vi darà subito la data dell'udienza, udienza formale che durerà 3 minuti.



Dio bono....non sono un avvocato e me ne guardo bene...
ma non credo che si possa fare questa cosa qui senza un legale.
Scusate.

un saluto !


----------



## milli (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Dio bono....non sono un avvocato e me ne guardo bene...
> ma non credo che si possa fare questa cosa qui senza un legale.
> Scusate.
> 
> un saluto !


Si, si può.


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


bè, 
certo non la racconti giusta neanche te.
perchè già sanno tutto i tuoi familiari?
non lo sai che queste cose segnano e ufficializzarle significa
 rafforzarle e quindi di conseguenza farle morire?
quanto vuoi far morire tutto?
inoltre possibile che una donna ami quest'uomo al punto da lasciarti senza neancghe averci fatto l'amore?
io sono incredulo, scioccato.
come puoi pensare e credere questo.
comunque se fosse vero, non è che sia meglio.
una donna sposata che si innamora di un uomo senza "provarlo al letto"...
ridicolo per non dire ingenuo e superficiale.
grave direbbe qualcuno.
Se tua moglie è arrivata ad amare un altro senza neanche  scoparci è molto grave, 
il vostro rapporto su cosa era fondato?
seconada ipotesi 
naturalmente ci ha scopato.
e di brutto.
talmente "brutto" che tu scompari.
sei  il niente.


----------



## Spider (4 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Bè ma eravate felici voi?
> Noi no palesemente
> Lo sapeva lui lo sapevo io
> Mancava complicita condivisione amore sesso
> ...


ma santa madonna, la vuoi finire.
sono anni che ti leggo... lui no, lui si.
unica differenza uno pieno di soldi, 
l'altro pagavi la camera, 
però scopava da dio.
sei qui non hai deciso un cazzo, niente,
 non hai mosso una virgola
 morirai cosi.
non puoi stare qui e rimpiangere 
continuamente tutte queste scopate...
 ma fatti libera,
 tanto muori pure te.
e se muori povera 
almeno muori contenta.
ma se sei rinata
 perchè ti sei ammazzata 
di nuovo con quel coglione 
di tuo marito?

DIO...DENARO.


----------



## devastata (4 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Dio bono....non sono un avvocato e me ne guardo bene...
> ma non credo che si possa fare questa cosa qui senza un legale.
> Scusate.
> 
> un saluto !



Certo che si può, solo se è una consensuale, provare per credere!


----------



## robiballerin (4 Aprile 2013)

viste le intenzioni dichiarate di tua moglie non subire un minuto di più l'umiliazione della sua presenza prenditi su e piantala in asso senza dirle un cazzo... magari si rende conto di quello che ha fatto e che sta facendo e ti viene a cercare chiedendo il tuo perdono ( sempre che tu riesca a perdonare)e se non lo fa lasciala perdere che è irrimediabilmente persa e non vale la pena di perdere altro tempo della tua vita..


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2013)

oh testa di cazzo la ricca sono io 
Non sto qui per i soldi e ci metto anche più di due annia  decidere se chiudere una storia di 20

Grazie spider 
Bisogno di un prestito che sei cosi in palla coi soldi?


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2013)

scusate sfogo ma sonos tufa di sta storia dei soldi solo perchè mio amrito fa il manager


non è quello il motivo x cui sto qui
fosse così sarei stata ben zitta 
scopavo da dio con altro e avevo tenore di vita alto  meglio di così
potrei pure licenziarmi cosi più tempo

c'e gente che sta in fissa con sti rpeconcetti  e crede che tutto il mondo ragioni così

non è il mio caso

che poi stia nella brodaglia e debba nuotare fuori da mo' lo so da me


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scusate sfogo ma sonos tufa di sta storia dei soldi solo perchè mio amrito fa il manager
> 
> 
> non è quello il motivo x cui sto qui
> ...


A parte la fatica che faccio io a leggerti (forse scrivi da smart) trovo il tuo problema non da poco. Assumersi la responsabilità di chiudere un matrimonio è difficile, oltre che di fronte alla famiglia e agli amici, anche rispetto a se stessi. La mancanza assoluta di rapporti sessuali per anni è pesante, anche perché è naturale che porti a un allontanamento affettivo dovuta alla riduzione dei gesti spontanei di affetto, per la paura che portino a una richiesta sessuale. Proprio perché tutto è partito da lì è più pesante perché apparentemente, per gli altri, non esistono ragioni. Hai ragione a riflettere bene. Però nel frattempo gli anni passano. Ora i figli sono piccoli, poi saranno adolescenti, poi dovrai aspettare la maturità e poi la laurea e poi che si trovino un lavoro e poi? Scegli quello che vuoi, per poi essere in pace.


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2013)

brunetta hai centratoabbastanza

x gli altri sarebbe inspiegabile si ma hanno visto come viviamo

ma non è solo quello sai
credo che mancanza di rapporti derivi proprio da un allontanamento generale e soptutto da caratteristiche di mio marito che non ho saputo captare x tempo io

il non darsi in generale affettivamente
ora è in terapia 

la ns situazione poi è abbastanza particolare  viviamo di città diverse abbiamo molti spazi non è un matrimonio comune
agli occhi di molti/e l'ideale
per cui si patisco ma ho la mia vita
sarebbe peggio ci vedessimo sempre a sto punto alientati sul divano


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> brunetta hai centratoabbastanza
> 
> x gli altri sarebbe inspiegabile si ma hanno visto come viviamo
> 
> ...


Se è in terapia non sono caratteristiche ma malattia. Io non credo che ci sia un obbligo (nonostante sia nella formula matrimoniale) all'abnegazione che costringa a stare con una persona malata. Ci si sta per amore. Però ogni volta che ti si dà ragione tu controbatti che hai sbagliato tu.


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è in terapia non sono caratteristiche ma malattia. Io non credo che ci sia un obbligo (nonostante sia nella formula matrimoniale) all'abnegazione che costringa a stare con una persona malata. Ci si sta per amore. Però ogni volta che ti si dà ragione tu controbatti che hai sbagliato tu.


no credo abbia problemi suoi ...ma non malattia organica

ma sicuro anche io ho colpe

devo andare sono a roma oggi
grazie di tutto ciao


----------



## bruce (5 Aprile 2013)

> una donna sposata che si innamora di un uomo senza "provarlo al letto"...
> ridicolo per non dire ingenuo e superficiale.


bhè ti dico...forse non sarà comune per te...per me lo è stato....la mia attuale compagna l'ho conosciuta che era sposata, ci siamo sentiti si ma non abbiamo avuto rapporti di nessun tipo fino a che è stata sposata, il sesso è arrivato dopo la separazione....per volontà di entrambi.....ma più che altro, sulle prime io ho cercato di farla rinsavire e di fargli recuperare il matrimonio.....cosa ovviamente non riuscita, la sua crisi andava avanti da troppo e il suo ex marito se ne strafregava, anche con i dovuti segnali....ho tenuto a farle presente che rompeva il matrimonio, non per causa mia, ma perchè era già compromesso e basato su cose sbagliate...non mi sono sentito di prendermi responsabilità della fine di un matrimonio, sono credente e la cosa la vedo molto importante, lei ben conscia che fra noi avrebbe potuto anche non funzionare.....mandare un matrimonio all'aria per me non avrebbe avuto senso....e se avessero risolto, così non avrebbe fatto nessun tradimento fisico nei confronti del marito....al marito sarebbe stato più facile perdonare e risolvere


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

bruce ha detto:


> bhè ti dico...forse non sarà comune per te...per me lo è stato....la mia attuale compagna l'ho conosciuta che era sposata, ci siamo sentiti si ma non abbiamo avuto rapporti di nessun tipo fino a che è stata sposata, il sesso è arrivato dopo la separazione....per volontà di entrambi.....ma più che altro, sulle prime io ho cercato di farla rinsavire e di fargli recuperare il matrimonio.....cosa ovviamente non riuscita, la sua crisi andava avanti da troppo e il suo ex marito se ne strafregava, anche con i dovuti segnali....ho tenuto a farle presente che rompeva il matrimonio, non per causa mia, ma perchè era già compromesso e basato su cose sbagliate...non mi sono sentito di prendermi responsabilità della fine di un matrimonio, sono credente e la cosa la vedo molto importante, lei ben conscia che fra noi avrebbe potuto anche non funzionare.....mandare un matrimonio all'aria per me non avrebbe avuto senso....e se avessero risolto, così non avrebbe fatto nessun tradimento fisico nei confronti del marito....al marito sarebbe stato più facile perdonare e risolvere


Anche perchè insomma se una lascia il marito per mettersi con te, poi non sai mai se potrebbe lasciare anche te per un altro, voglio dire eh?

Se mi metto assieme ad una traditrice è giusto inutile che pretenda fedeltà da lei no?

Esempio chi mi conosce come musicista sa che è giusto inutile invitarmi a fare concertin su organo antico...no?


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo che si può, solo se è una consensuale, provare per credere!



non si può neppure provare...e un avvocato mi ha detto espressamente che non si può più fare
nelle consensuali.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


non ti rimproverare nulla...
sarebbe comunque andata così 
l'ha incontrato, hanno parlato..si sono piaciuti...
non ti rimproverare sono cose che accadono a prescindere da come siamo e quanto siamo per l'altro/a.


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non si può neppure provare...e un avvocato mi ha detto espressamente che non si può più fare
> nelle consensuali.


Io invece so che dipende dai tribunali, quindi varia da città a città.
So che in alcuni è permesso separarsi consensualmente senza la presenza di un avvocato.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un paio di mesi???????????
> 
> 
> E tu metti sulla bilancia un paio di mesi e 20anni di vita insieme?


beh..se l'altra si è innamorata, è confusa...
che fai?..
non è mica facile fare spallucce e tirare avanti...


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece so che dipende dai tribunali, quindi varia da città a città.
> So che in alcuni è permesso separarsi consensualmente senza la presenza di un avvocato.


nel tribunale della mia città non si può più fare....
e su questioni così delicate è controproducente presentarsi
*senza* la difesa tecnica....
stiamo parlando di fidarsi alla cieca di uno o di una che può
aver realizzato un tradimento. 
come minino l'accordo conterrà delle clausole sul diritto
di visita e sugli alimenti, ditemi voi se possono essere
lasciate a due parti in conflitto, senza alcun consulto legale.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie, il solo parlarne mi è già di conforto, grazie a tutti


Eagle,
avevi accennato ad una terapia di coppia....volevo sapere se avete già iniziato
e quali sono le posizioni di tua moglie.
Che cosa vuole fare del matrimonio.
Se posso darti un consiglio, non focalizzarti sul tradimento, anche
se in questo momento è la cosa più vistosa, ma sui progetti futuri.
mettila all'angolo su questo aspetto e vedi cosa dice.


----------



## papino (5 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



devastata ha detto:


> E' più facle vincere al lotto che farsi dire la verità, tutta, da chi ci ha tradito.


Concordo,  per esempio la mia ha negato e negato fino alla morte,  solo dopo che gli ho schiaffo in faccia foto di fb di lui con cartello tipo carcerato "amore ti amo" non sapeva che dire e ha taciuto.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Concordo, per esempio la mia ha negato e negato fino alla morte, solo dopo che gli ho schiaffo in faccia foto di fb di lui con cartello tipo carcerato "amore ti amo" non sapeva che dire e ha taciuto.


che romantico il ragazzo...
che astuzia...
gli darei un premio guarda..

per quanto riguarda la verità..è una sola...unica..basta quella..i dettagli e altre robe lasciateli perdere...
tornassi indietro mi farei bastare quanto..bastava...

sarà per la prossima volta.....















si.


----------



## moro 43 (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è una bella domanda. Effettivamente da qualche mese si era creato un muro tra noi, facevamo tutto insieme per la famiglia ma parlavamo poco do noi. Lei si lamentava continuamente della mancanza del lavoro (si è laureata brillantemente a 23 anni ed ha lasciato il lavoro sopo la nascita del secondo figlio per sua scelta) ed io non sono probabilmente stato in grado di supportarla a sufficienza. Forse ho sottovalutato alcuni segnali ma credevo di fare il meglio sbattendomi di lavoro fuori e dentro casa, aiutandola nelle faccende domestiche, facendo la spesa, ecc. La guardavo di notte e non riuscivo a comunicarle il mio stato, la mia incapacità di aiutarla. Credevo per questo che anche lei si sarebbe appoggiata a me per superare il momento



E ti è andata bene !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Probabilmente l'avresti beccata con qualche collega che la faceva sentire veramente realizzata sul lavoro e che la capiva anche dal punto di vista professionale !!!!!!!!!
Fidati il DNA è quello non centra niente la piscina !!!!!!!!
Mollala vattene falle capire cosa perde e vedrai che quando sarà libera e disponibile il suo amante scapperà a gambe levate !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Hai scritto cose molto vere e stai dimostrando di riuscire a reagire al trauma con sufficenti lucidità e lungimiranza nonostante il grande dolore che provi. Mi sembra che pur nel buio tu riesca a vedere una luce in fondo al tunnel e che ci sia una strada che val la pena provare a percorrere (terapia, continuare a stare a casa per mantenere in funzione almeno un rapporto genitoriale). In bocca al lupo, spero che possiate farcela.


----------



## Anais (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non si può neppure provare...e un avvocato mi ha detto espressamente che non si può più fare
> nelle consensuali.


Credo si possa fare nel caso di consensuali dove non c'è la presenza dei figli e dove i coniugi siano in perfetto accordo. E non in tutti i tribunali.
Se ci sono figli, è assolutamente sconsigliabile procedere senza un avvocato, dato che il giudice può a sua discrezione rigettare la pratica


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh..se l'altra si è innamorata, è confusa...
> che fai?..
> non è mica facile fare spallucce e tirare avanti...


Che l'altro sia innamorato ok
ma in due mesi di conoscenza io più che 
all'ammore penserei ad un colpo di testa ...
cercando di trovarne le cause ovvio..

a parte il fatto che se mio marito arriva a dirmi
che vuole stare con un'altra e che si amano alla follia 
Gli indico la porta poi veda lui...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Aprile 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo si possa fare nel caso di consensuali dove non c'è la presenza dei figli e dove i coniugi siano in perfetto accordo. E non in tutti i tribunali.
> Se ci sono figli, è assolutamente sconsigliabile procedere senza un avvocato, dato che il giudice può a sua discrezione rigettare la pratica


Più sento parlare di avvocati più sono contento di non essermi sposato......:smile:


----------



## milli (5 Aprile 2013)

Si può fare senza avvocato ma solo se consensuale, in assenza di conflitti tra coniugi. Anche perchè se c'è conflittualità difficilmente si fa una consensuale. 
In presenza di figli minori è consigliabile rivolgersi ad un legale.


----------



## eagle (5 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che l'altro sia innamorato ok
> ma in due mesi di conoscenza io più che
> all'ammore penserei ad un colpo di testa ...
> cercando di trovarne le cause ovvio..
> ...


Rieccomi qui ragazzi. E' tutto tremendamente difficile. Ieri sera abbiamo avuto un incontro preliminare per la terapia di coppia e, se possibile, le cose sono diventate ancora più confuse. I nostri interlocutori ci hanno messi uno di fronte all'altra cercando di farci dialogare perchè secondo loro questa sarebbe in genere la causa dei tradimenti... Io ce l'ho messa tutta, forse anche lei ma le parole che mi ha detto mi hanno di nuovo bastonato a sangue. In sintesi ha ribadito che la sua nuova storia è importante, che non si tratta di una cotta di una quindicenne perchè ormai è adulta, che non intende smettere di vedere l'altro e che parteciperà agli incontro solo per farmi prendere coscienza della situazione e creare una situazione di civiltà nei confronti dei bambini. Io, nonostante tutto, ho cercato di cominciare questo dialogo ed abbiamo passeggiato un'oretta cercando di trovare qualche elemento in comune su sui instaurare un mimimo di avvicinamento, a dire al vero con scarso entusiasmo da parte sua. Durante il colloquio, sollecitata a prendersi una pausa di riflessione e non vedere l'altro per un periodo, per tentare di dare una nuova possibilità al matrimonio, ha risposo con decisione che non se la sentiva.
Risultato, clima abbastanza civile a casa ma notte pressochè insonne.
Stamattina sono andato poi dall'avvocato che, presentatomi da amici comuni, si è dimostrato prima di tutto un buon consigliere e persona estremamente sensibile. In sostanza mi ha fatto capire che una eventuale separazione sarà probabilmente tutta a favore di mia moglie, nonostante la sua colpa: a lei la casa, io che pago il mutuo e devo pure dare gli alimenti per lei e per i bambini (vi ricordo che attualmente non lavora). L'avvocato mi ha suggerito di restare assolutamente in casa e di resistere per un pò (1-1,5 meso al massimo) per vedere come evolve la situazione prima di prendere una decisione, a meno che non sia lei a fare la prima mossa.
In questo momento mi è passata già la voglia di dialogare con mia moglie e stasera sarò pure costretto a sorbirmela perchè oggi è il mio compleanno ed ha preteso, ed in questo l'ho assecondata, che i bambini festeggino il loro papà perchè aspettavano tanto questo giorno. Praticamente, e questo credo che sia normale, passo dalla voglia di dialogo all'odio più profondo anche se sono sempre più consapevole che le cose sono ormai definitavamente finite.
Lei da parte sua si fa scudo dei figli per continuare a vivere la stessa vita, libera fuori ed insieme in casa.
Aiutatemi!


----------



## Hellseven (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. E' tutto tremendamente difficile. I*eri sera abbiamo avuto un incontro preliminare per la terapia di coppia e, se possibile, le cose sono diventate ancora più confuse. I nostri interlocutori ci hanno messi uno di fronte all'altra cercando di farci dialogare perchè secondo loro questa sarebbe in genere la causa dei tradimenti... Io ce l'ho messa tutta, forse anche lei ma le parole che mi ha detto mi hanno di nuovo bastonato a sangue.* In sintesi ha ribadito che la sua nuova storia è importante, che non si tratta di una cotta di una quindicenne perchè ormai è adulta, che non intende smettere di vedere l'altro e che parteciperà agli incontro solo per farmi prendere coscienza della situazione e creare una situazione di civiltà nei confronti dei bambini. Io, nonostante tutto, ho cercato di cominciare questo dialogo ed abbiamo passeggiato un'oretta cercando di trovare qualche elemento in comune su sui instaurare un mimimo di avvicinamento, a dire al vero con scarso entusiasmo da parte sua. Durante il colloquio, sollecitata a prendersi una pausa di riflessione e non vedere l'altro per un periodo, per tentare di dare una nuova possibilità al matrimonio, ha risposo con decisione che non se la sentiva.
> Risultato, clima abbastanza civile a casa ma notte pressochè insonne.
> Stamattina sono andato poi dall'avvocato che, presentatomi da amici comuni, si è dimostrato prima di tutto un buon consigliere e persona estremamente sensibile. In sostanza mi ha fatto capire che una eventuale separazione sarà probabilmente tutta a favore di mia moglie, nonostante la sua colpa: a lei la casa, io che pago il mutuo e devo pure dare gli alimenti per lei e per i bambini (vi ricordo che attualmente non lavora). L'avvocato mi ha suggerito di restare assolutamente in casa e di resistere per un pò (1-1,5 meso al massimo) per vedere come evolve la situazione prima di prendere una decisione, a meno che non sia lei a fare la prima mossa.
> In questo momento mi è passata già la voglia di dialogare con mia moglie e stasera sarò pure costretto a sorbirmela perchè oggi è il mio compleanno ed ha preteso, ed in questo l'ho assecondata, che i bambini festeggino il loro papà perchè aspettavano tanto questo giorno. Praticamente, e questo credo che sia normale, passo dalla voglia di dialogo all'odio più profondo anche se sono sempre più consapevole che le cose sono ormai definitavamente finite.
> ...


Amico immagino sia dura: lo è quella individuale, immagino che quella di coppia sia un terapia veramente d'urto, tostissima, Agli inizi soprattutto. Ma ripeto, da come ti porgi e dalla lucidità che mostri, stai facendo il meglio. Non mollare. Ciao


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. E' tutto tremendamente difficile. Ieri sera abbiamo avuto un incontro preliminare per la terapia di coppia e, se possibile, le cose sono diventate ancora più confuse. I nostri interlocutori ci hanno messi uno di fronte all'altra cercando di farci dialogare perchè secondo loro questa sarebbe in genere la causa dei tradimenti... Io ce l'ho messa tutta, forse anche lei ma le parole che mi ha detto mi hanno di nuovo bastonato a sangue. In sintesi ha ribadito che la sua nuova storia è importante, che non si tratta di una cotta di una quindicenne perchè ormai è adulta, che non intende smettere di vedere l'altro e che parteciperà agli incontro solo per farmi prendere coscienza della situazione e creare una situazione di civiltà nei confronti dei bambini. Io, nonostante tutto, ho cercato di cominciare questo dialogo ed abbiamo passeggiato un'oretta cercando di trovare qualche elemento in comune su sui instaurare un mimimo di avvicinamento, a dire al vero con scarso entusiasmo da parte sua. Durante il colloquio, sollecitata a prendersi una pausa di riflessione e non vedere l'altro per un periodo, per tentare di dare una nuova possibilità al matrimonio, ha risposo con decisione che non se la sentiva.
> Risultato, clima abbastanza civile a casa ma notte pressochè insonne.
> Stamattina sono andato poi dall'avvocato che, presentatomi da amici comuni, si è dimostrato prima di tutto un buon consigliere e persona estremamente sensibile. In sostanza mi ha fatto capire che una eventuale separazione sarà probabilmente tutta a favore di mia moglie, nonostante la sua colpa: a lei la casa, io che pago il mutuo e devo pure dare gli alimenti per lei e per i bambini (vi ricordo che attualmente non lavora). L'avvocato mi ha suggerito di restare assolutamente in casa e di resistere per un pò (1-1,5 meso al massimo) per vedere come evolve la situazione prima di prendere una decisione, a meno che non sia lei a fare la prima mossa.
> In questo momento mi è passata già la voglia di dialogare con mia moglie e stasera sarò pure costretto a sorbirmela perchè oggi è il mio compleanno ed ha preteso, ed in questo l'ho assecondata, che i bambini festeggino il loro papà perchè aspettavano tanto questo giorno. Praticamente, e questo credo che sia normale, passo dalla voglia di dialogo all'odio più profondo anche se sono sempre più consapevole che le cose sono ormai definitavamente finite.
> ...


Mi spiace moltissimo... 
Pensi che non sia praticabile chiedere a lei di allontanarsi per un po'?
Averla continuamente intorno per te dev'essere un inferno... e magari intanto anche lei potrebbe riflettere su cosa significhi, nella pratica, rinunciare a te e alla vostra famiglia unita.
Cosa ne dici?


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Aiutatemi!


Per iniziare Auguri. ^^
Purtroppo temo non ci sia molto per aiutarti. Temo, arrivati a questo punto, che per te ci sia solo la possibilità di limitare i danni.
Tanto per incominciare mettiti in moto e cercale un lavoro pure tu, così avresti un problema in meno. Smetti con la terapia perché tanto è inutile. 
Poi metti alcuni puntini sulle i: pressala affinché si trovi un lavoro...un qualunque lavoro, perché tu non puoi assolutamente farle fare quello che cavolo vuole a tue spese materiali.
Altro che piscina, invece di perdere tempo che porti il curriculum in giro per uffici e negozi. 
Tieni conto che si avvicina l'estate e lei potrebbe usarla come scusa, anzi ti consiglio, per farle muovere il sederino (andare da tua cugina non basta) di iniziare a tagliare i viveri: niente lavoro prima dell'estate, in vacanza ci vai tu e i figli, così iniziate ad abituarvi alle vacanze separate.

Appena si è trovata un lavoro, le presenti la separazione...a freddo, senza nemmeno avvertirla.


Io temo che tua moglie finirà come la moglie di Aston, un vecchio utente. Si separarono, e il suo nuovo grande amore, sposato anche lui, è continuato solo come amane di lui.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In sostanza mi ha fatto capire che una eventuale separazione sarà probabilmente tutta a favore di mia moglie, *nonostante la sua colpa*: a lei la casa, io che pago il mutuo e devo pure dare gli alimenti per lei e per i bambini (vi ricordo che attualmente *non lavora*). L'avvocato mi ha suggerito di restare assolutamente in casa e di resistere per un pò (1-1,5 mesi al massimo) per vedere come evolve la situazione prima di prendere una decisione, a meno che non sia lei a fare la prima mossa.


prima di tutto buon compleanno !

mi sono permesso di mandarti una richiesta di amicizia per dialogare con te.
infatti mi colpisce moltissimo la tua storia.


in bocca al lupo.

ps abbiamo svariate volte spiegato su questo forum che "tradimento" non significa automaticamente
"colpa" per chi lo realizza, vista la vigente legislazione...è tutto da dimostrare in una causa
civile contenziosa e non è neppure detto che si ottenga un addebito.
nel caso tuo non servirebbe a molto, al massimo ti eviterebbe dopo anni gli alimenti da dare alla ex moglie.


----------



## Gian (5 Aprile 2013)

P.S.
ti faccio uno schemino di quello che "rischi"
- casa alla ex moglie
- bimbetti piccoli affidati alla ex moglie (nel 5% dei casi il collocatario è l'ex marito)
- mutuo da pagare
. spese straordinarie da dividere in 2, ma se dimostra che non ha soldi sborsi tutto tu.
- una somma di alimenti tra i 300 e i 400 € per figlio. 
- diritto di visita centellinato, tutto dipende dall'atteggiamento della ex moglie che se si mette
di traverso, ti farà vedere i sorci verdi come la cronaca insegna; AUSPICO UNA SOLUZIONE AMICHEVOLE.
- necessità di reperire seconda casa per te, con spazi adeguati per i bimbetti quando  stanno col padre
- vacanze separate, max 15 giorni d'estate, feste comandate ad anni alterni.

poi mettici le varie & eventuali...questo oggi è il destino del padre (che lavora)  in Italia
come vedi conviene rimboccarsi le maniche e tentare di raddrizzare il matrimonio.
salvare il salvabile.
ciao


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non si può neppure provare...e un avvocato mi ha detto espressamente che non si può più fare
> nelle consensuali.



Credimi, si può fare, e SOLO se è consensuale, chiedere ad un avvocato, è come chiedere ad un ristoratore se si mangia meglio a casa, non ti dirà mai di si, anche se quasi sempre mangiamo meglio a casa.

Io l'ho sperimentato di persona, sapendo che lo aveva fatto anni fa un mio amico, sono entrata nel sito del Tribunale, ho riempito due moduli, scelto le clausole, e presentato tutto al tribunale di competenza, i moduli erano perfetti, mi hanno subito fissato la data per l'udienza, devo dire che le altre coppie, tante, almeno 10, erano tutte con l'avvocato, ma perchè in molti non sanno che non è indispensabile averlo, se si è d'accordo su tutto naturalmente. Ho speso 37 euro.


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. E' tutto tremendamente difficile. Ieri sera abbiamo avuto un incontro preliminare per la terapia di coppia e, se possibile, le cose sono diventate ancora più confuse. I nostri interlocutori ci hanno messi uno di fronte all'altra cercando di farci dialogare perchè secondo loro questa sarebbe in genere la causa dei tradimenti... Io ce l'ho messa tutta, forse anche lei ma le parole che mi ha detto mi hanno di nuovo bastonato a sangue. In sintesi ha ribadito che la sua nuova storia è importante, che non si tratta di una cotta di una quindicenne perchè ormai è adulta, che non intende smettere di vedere l'altro e che parteciperà agli incontro solo per farmi prendere coscienza della situazione e creare una situazione di civiltà nei confronti dei bambini. Io, nonostante tutto, ho cercato di cominciare questo dialogo ed abbiamo passeggiato un'oretta cercando di trovare qualche elemento in comune su sui instaurare un mimimo di avvicinamento, a dire al vero con scarso entusiasmo da parte sua. Durante il colloquio, sollecitata a prendersi una pausa di riflessione e non vedere l'altro per un periodo, per tentare di dare una nuova possibilità al matrimonio, ha risposo con decisione che non se la sentiva.
> Risultato, clima abbastanza civile a casa ma notte pressochè insonne.
> Stamattina sono andato poi dall'avvocato che, presentatomi da amici comuni, si è dimostrato prima di tutto un buon consigliere e persona estremamente sensibile. In sostanza mi ha fatto capire che una eventuale separazione sarà probabilmente tutta a favore di mia moglie, nonostante la sua colpa: a lei la casa, io che pago il mutuo e devo pure dare gli alimenti per lei e per i bambini (vi ricordo che attualmente non lavora). L'avvocato mi ha suggerito di restare assolutamente in casa e di resistere per un pò (1-1,5 meso al massimo) per vedere come evolve la situazione prima di prendere una decisione, a meno che non sia lei a fare la prima mossa.
> In questo momento mi è passata già la voglia di dialogare con mia moglie e stasera sarò pure costretto a sorbirmela perchè oggi è il mio compleanno ed ha preteso, ed in questo l'ho assecondata, che i bambini festeggino il loro papà perchè aspettavano tanto questo giorno. Praticamente, e questo credo che sia normale, passo dalla voglia di dialogo all'odio più profondo anche se sono sempre più consapevole che le cose sono ormai definitavamente finite.
> ...


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2013)

Questo giudice puo' essere citato per violenza psicologica...


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2013)

Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.
Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?

Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.
> Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?
> 
> Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


Te ghe rason...
Io non gli ho ancora detto niente...

Perchè non sono persuaso che un matrimonio finisca

solo per una sbandata...

voglio sperare...


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.
> Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?
> 
> Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


 Leda, tu hai del tutto ragione, solo che l'abbandono passa anche attraverso un'opera di deprivazione degli spazi, degli oggetti concreti e condivisi, dei contorni delle mura familiari, dei colori e degli odori della propria casa. Si profila lo spettro di spazi estranei e stranianti per raggelarsi in nuovi e non desiderati contenitori che per giunta ti devi anche pagare, e devi anteporre altri pagamenti persino a quelli che potresti utilizzare stupidamente per stupide cose atte a consolarti, anche solo per un attimo. Il fatto e' che tutto cio' puo' avvenire anche se lo consideri il nudo orrore, esattamente quello che non avresti mai voluto e noi vuoi. 
Il fatto che un giudice possa poi imporre una presenza che ad ogni vista ti sbrindella le sinapsi e minaccia di otturarti le coronarie la dice lunga sulla considerazione di quanto disinvoltamente si possano considerare gli affetti cosa di poco conto, e anche la salute di un consesso cosi' ben assemblato...


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te ghe rason...
> Io non gli ho ancora detto niente...
> 
> Perchè non sono persuaso che un matrimonio finisca
> ...


Questo lo penso e lo spero pure io. In ogni caso, bisogna aspettare che la dopamina finisca il suo corso...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Leda, tu hai del tutto ragione, solo che l'abbandono passa anche attraverso un'opera di deprivazione degli spazi, degli oggetti concreti e condivisi, dei contorni delle mura familiari, dei colori e degli odori della propria casa. Si profila lo spettro di spazi estranei e stranianti per raggelarsi in nuovi e non desiderati contenitori che per giunta ti devi anche pagare, e devi anteporre altri pagamenti persino a quelli che potresti utilizzare stupidamente per stupide cose atte a consolarti, anche solo per un attimo. Il fatto e' che tutto cio' puo' avvenire anche se lo consideri il nudo orrore, esattamente quello che non avresti mai voluto e noi vuoi.
> Il fatto che un giudice possa poi imporre una presenza che ad ogni vista ti sbrindella le sinapsi e minaccia di otturarti le coronarie la dice lunga sulla considerazione di quanto disinvoltamente si possano considerare gli affetti cosa di poco conto, e anche la salute di un consesso cosi' ben assemblato...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Grande...
Ma io al suo posto non mi farai portare via la donna a sto modo...

Ma neanche so come si fa a "trattenere" na dona...

Dov'è niko74?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Questo lo penso e lo spero pure io. In ogni caso, bisogna aspettare che la dopamina finisca il suo corso...


Come disse il mio amico...
Ma qualo amore ma qualo amore conte...l'è inamoramento de coa...el me la ga tocà e non la ga pì capio un casso!

( traduzione: Ma quale amora ma quale amore: è innamoramento di pisello, le ha toccato l'intimo e non capisce più niente)


----------



## devastata (5 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.
> Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?
> 
> Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


Guarda che è stato lui a parlare del problema economico, dopo che ha parlato con l'avvocato, noi gli avevamo consigliato di aspettare a consultare avvocati e terapia.


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Leda, tu hai del tutto ragione, solo che l'abbandono passa anche attraverso un'opera di deprivazione degli spazi, degli oggetti concreti e condivisi, dei contorni delle mura familiari, dei colori e degli odori della propria casa. *Si profila lo spettro di spazi estranei e stranianti per raggelarsi in nuovi e non desiderati contenitori che per giunta ti devi anche pagare, e devi anteporre altri pagamenti persino a quelli che potresti utilizzare stupidamente per stupide cose atte a consolarti, anche solo per un attimo*. Il fatto e' che tutto cio' puo' avvenire anche se lo consideri il nudo orrore, esattamente quello che non avresti mai voluto e noi vuoi.
> *Il fatto che un giudice possa poi imporre una presenza che ad ogni vista ti sbrindella le sinapsi e minaccia di otturarti le coronarie la dice lunga sulla considerazione di quanto disinvoltamente si possano considerare gli affetti cosa di poco conto, e anche la salute di un consesso cosi' ben assemblato*...


Hai ragione; verde mio.
Sei una grande, Inno.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.
> Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?
> 
> Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


quoto
la vedo così 
non ci sono più le mezze misure...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Leda, tu hai del tutto ragione, solo che l'abbandono passa anche attraverso un'opera di deprivazione degli spazi, degli oggetti concreti e condivisi, dei contorni delle mura familiari, dei colori e degli odori della propria casa. Si profila lo spettro di spazi estranei e stranianti per raggelarsi in nuovi e non desiderati contenitori che per giunta ti devi anche pagare, e devi anteporre altri pagamenti persino a quelli che potresti utilizzare stupidamente per stupide cose atte a consolarti, anche solo per un attimo. Il fatto e' che tutto cio' puo' avvenire anche se lo consideri il nudo orrore, esattamente quello che non avresti mai voluto e noi vuoi.
> *Il fatto che un giudice possa poi imporre una presenza che ad ogni vista ti sbrindella le sinapsi *e minaccia di otturarti le coronarie la dice lunga sulla considerazione di quanto disinvoltamente si possano considerare gli affetti cosa di poco conto, e anche la salute di un consesso cosi' ben assemblato...


 a chi il giudice impone una presenza? A chi ha avuto precedenti di violenze e minacce. Non è che i giudici guardano uno o una in faccia e decidono che gli è antipatico o antipatica e decidono che deve vedere i figli con un altra persona presente! C'è esperienza di coppia e di tradimento in molti ma scarsa esperienza di separazione in tanti. Ci sono casi di cronaca, pochissimi su decine di migliaia, di cui si sa pochissimo se non quanto viene gonfiato dai media e dei quali parlano solo quelli che si sentono vittime dell'ingiustizia mentre altri, per rispetto, tacciono.


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> P.S.
> ti faccio uno schemino di quello che "rischi"
> - casa alla ex moglie
> - bimbetti piccoli affidati alla ex moglie (nel 5% dei casi il collocatario è l'ex marito)
> ...


Poi si chiedono perchè alcuni padri sono costretti a fuggire e mai più farsi trovare! Se la legge è questa, penso che una donna non abbia diritto a nessuna sbandata, e varrebbe la medesima cosa per un uomo, non si può rovinare la vita di una persona in questo modo, solo per un ammmmmore.


----------



## eagle (6 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nessuno si senta offeso dal mio commento: sarò io che ho una sensibilità un po' diversa, ma tutto 'sto parlare di case, soldi, mantenimenti, ecc. lo trovo un po' prematuro e anche abbastanza triste.Quest'uomo deve digerire una ferita anzitutto affettiva, di prospettiva di vita, un abbandono e una delusione enormi e noi siamo qua a fare i materialisti? Ci sarà il momento nel quale bisognerà affrontare anche questi aspetti, ma adesso mi pare che gli serva un sostegno anzitutto morale ed emotivo. Quando sarà un po' più solido passeremo al resto, o no?Intanto, secondo me, l'atteggiamento della moglie non si tollera. Sembra che gli abbia passato la bolletta del gas, non la comunicazione della fine di un matrimonio, da come fa finta di niente. Per trattenerla non è più il tempo, ipotesi di ricostruzione in questo momento possono solo suscitare il suo fastidio, ma un po' di rispetto per i sentimenti di quest'uomo sarebbe almeno doveroso.


Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, *senza battute o riferimenti particolari*, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. *Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettito mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni*, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi* insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando*, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che *crede che stia tramando qualcosa alle sue spalle *e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. *Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla *dei miei affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, *stante la rottura del vincolo di fedeltà*, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. *Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini*, *le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro*.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti



mi sta venendo anche il dubbio che tu qui dentro sia la mia ex travestita da "aquila"
per le analogie impressionanti con la mia faccenda  personale
a parte questo, mi pare che tu stia andando benissimo, perchè ti stai imponendo la
rigida legge della CALMA.
La calma, come potente antidoto alla rabbia.
E' bravo lo psicologo della terapia di coppia? E' fondamentale questo.
Ti faccio notare alcune cose : la sua gelosia innata.
Una persona che ti ha tradito, vuole sapere con chi interagisci, vuole ancora
il controllo sulla tua vita. Rifletti su questo.
Punto secondo, sospetta già che tu ti stia organizzando per il futuro.
Sei andato dall'avvocato, hai fatto benissimo. Non dirglielo !
Lei vuole capire se il fatto è avvenuto, cautelati e *non scoprire mai le tue carte.*
Terzo punto, la gestione dei figli. Qui devi fare uno sforzo sovraumano 
e gestirti al meglio, quindi calma, rilassatezza, autorevolezza come padre.
Qui puoi dare scacco matto a tua moglie, perchè l'equilibrio è una cosa
che ti potrebbe servire in futuro nella peggiore delle ipotesi 
(separazione= vedi titolo del tuo thread).
L'ultima tua fase messa in grassetto è perfetta, inchiodala di fronte
alle sue responsabilità, devi essere 100 volte più furbo e più calmo di lei.
Ma è quasi inutile che te lo dica perché stai andando alla grande. :up:

un grandissimo in bocca al lupo.
nb su tutto il resto ho *approvato* Brunetta,
qui davvero c'è gente che parla di separazioni senza saperne assolutamente nulla,
solo per sentito dire.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


direi che sei stato sufficientemente assertivo e che lei dimostra una certa insicurezza ciao


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Io non capisco.* Un tradito *(neutro) può reagire con rabbia. dolore, senso di abbandono, sensazione di stupidità propria o reciproca, ma in ogni caso *SA se ci tiene e vuole salvare il matrimonio*. SE è questo che vuole non è il momento per farsi la guerra ma per fare trattative di pace. SE il traditore (neutro)ha considerato il tradimento un'avventura reagirà cospargendosi il capo di cenere e le trattative inizieranno subito. SE il traditore è in una fase di innamoramento sarà estremamente confuso e confonderà non solo lucciole per lanterne ma pure per il sole. Questo è il momento della calma e della sicurezza del tradito di far capire che è fermo e che il matrimonio lo vuole, che si impegnerà a capire il traditore perché vuole che "torni a casa". QUANDO il traditore uscirà dalla fase di confusione (insieme all'amante che deve a sua volta distruggere un altro rapporto e un'altra famiglia e farà lo stesso percorso) si renderà conto di tutto quello che sta distruggendo per fare un salto nel buio con qualcuno che conosce appena e che per quel poco che conosce è stato, bugiardo, inaffidabile, avventato ed egoista, e fare del male a chi lo ha amato per decenni e i propri figli. La terapia di coppia serve per aiutare in questo percorso di comprensione che si sta per lasciare il castello per andare con un calesse in una stamberga. Se fai la guerra resterà solo un deserto. SE invece non la ami è tutto diverso.


----------



## Gian (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> QUANDO il traditore uscirà dalla fase di confusione *(insieme all'amante che deve a sua volta distruggere un altro rapporto e un'altra famiglia* e farà lo stesso percorso) si renderà conto di tutto quello che sta distruggendo per fare un salto nel buio con qualcuno che conosce appena


forte...forte :up:
il tuo discorso è assolutamente coerente.
Direi troppo coerente. Sai quando un chitarrista
è eccelso, quindi TROPPO bravo ?
per me, per te, ogni volta 2+2 deve fare 4.
Ma non è così, purtroppo ... :unhappy:
perchè stiamo parlando di sentimenti. Qualcosa di inafferrabile.
la moglie di Eagle non capisce nulla, nel senso che sta pensando
ai fatti suoi e alla sua storia col tipo che l'ha fatta stare bene.

leggere per credere:
*"Dimenticavo di dirvi che una delle motivazioni addotte da mia moglie sarebbe la sua insoddisfazione perchè dopo aver perso il lavoro qualche anno fa non sarebbe più riuscita a trovare i suoi spazi e a realizzarsi"*.

la signora crede di farla franca: crede di uscirne indenne.
Crede che il marito sosterrà questa prova con 2 palle di acciaio
e che tutto tornerà come prima.
Crede che sarà ri-accolta come il figliol prodigo. Non ha capito un
passaggio, piccolo ma fondamentale: niente sarà più come prima.
Soprattutto nella testa di lui (sto parlando del marito).

ultima cosa...dici che l'amante, un uomo nel caso che trattiamo, 
accetta dei rischi .... può anche capitare una situazione di tutta
comodità, uno che si fa gli affari suoi senza far trapelare nulla
alla compagna, fidanzata, moglie ecc.
Queste ultime possono tranquillamente non saperne nulla di tutta la
faccenda, vivere nelle menzogne del partner, ed uscirne (forse) indenni
pure loro. Nel senso che nessuno interverrà su quel rapporto in essere.
E' giusto?
mi pongo l'interrogativo....e auguro buona domenica.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> forte...forte :up:
> il tuo discorso è assolutamente coerente.
> Direi troppo coerente. Sai quando un chitarrista
> è eccelso, quindi TROPPO bravo ?
> ...


 E' ingiusto. Quello che un traditore dice nel momento della scoperta ha lo stesso valore di verità del bambino che scoperto con le mani nella marmellata spergiura che è stato il vasetto a cadergli sulla mano e che è colpa dell'armadietto. Come dite qui? Un traditore si mostrizza. Scarica le colpe, si veste dell'oro e dell'argento dell'amore e dell'affinità e del rapporto unico e tutte queste stronzate. SE il tradito vuole provarci e se riesce a non mostrizzarsi, scatenando una guerra, ce la possono fare.


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


Sei stato un GRANDE!!!!
Bravo! Tua moglie sta iniziando a sentire tremare la terra sotto i piedi, com'è giusto che sia in questo caso.
Ha provato, di nuovo, a darti responsabilità che non ti spettano...ma tu gliele hai restituite subito. Non sei tu che devi decidere, è lei che ha altro fuori.
Mi sei piaciuto!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


continua a tenere questa posizione...:up:


----------



## papino (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


Spettaccolooooo, vai cosi, vedi che con la dovuta calma si ottiene tutto, e lei che ci va a perdere in questa situazione, vedendoti tranquillo e indifferente e non disperato, come sto facendo anch'io, le signore iniziano ad abbassare la cresta e a proccuparsi sulla loro situazione. Vaiiiiii Cosiiiii, ti stiamo vicino.


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Spettaccolooooo, vai cosi, vedi che con la dovuta calma si ottiene tutto, e lei che ci va a perdere in questa situazione, vedendoti tranquillo e indifferente e non disperato, come sto facendo anch'io, le signore iniziano ad abbassare la cresta e a proccuparsi sulla loro situazione. Vaiiiiii Cosiiiii, ti stiamo vicino.




:up:


----------



## devastata (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando.* Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e* questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu', io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e soggetto attivo in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti




Classico, sbagliano loro e poi diventano pure gelosi.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non capisco.* Un tradito *(neutro) può reagire con rabbia. dolore, senso di abbandono, sensazione di stupidità propria o reciproca, ma in ogni caso *SA se ci tiene e vuole salvare il matrimonio*. SE è questo che vuole non è il momento per farsi la guerra ma per fare trattative di pace. SE il traditore (neutro)ha considerato il tradimento un'avventura reagirà cospargendosi il capo di cenere e le trattative inizieranno subito. SE il traditore è in una fase di innamoramento sarà estremamente confuso e confonderà non solo lucciole per lanterne ma pure per il sole. Questo è il momento della calma e della sicurezza del tradito di far capire che è fermo e che il matrimonio lo vuole, che si impegnerà a capire il traditore perché vuole che "torni a casa". QUANDO il traditore uscirà dalla fase di confusione (insieme all'amante che deve a sua volta distruggere un altro rapporto e un'altra famiglia e farà lo stesso percorso) si renderà conto di tutto quello che sta distruggendo per fare un salto nel buio con qualcuno che conosce appena e che per quel poco che conosce è stato, bugiardo, inaffidabile, avventato ed egoista, e fare del male a chi lo ha amato per decenni e i propri figli. La terapia di coppia serve per aiutare in questo percorso di comprensione che si sta per lasciare il castello per andare con un calesse in una stamberga. Se fai la guerra resterà solo un deserto. SE invece non la ami è tutto diverso.


Ma perchè lui sta facendo la guerra??? a me non sembra ...mi sembra invece che stia solo facendo capire a sua moglie che la vita va avanti a prescindere, ora ti sembra normale che sua moglie si inghippi perchè lui guarda il pc o tablet o smartphone ( non so cosa usa) ogni tanto????  e se lui vive i suoi momenti facendo ciò che vuole visto che lei gli ha chiaramente, per ora, detto che la vita di coppia da un punto di vista sentimentale è finita???ma che deve girar per casa piagnucolando  ??? a me sembra che lui si stia comportando benissimo con coerenza, correttezza e chiarezza...bah ... forse sarà lei che dovrà chiarirsi se vuole solo s*uo marito o solo un altro uomo *perchè due insieme come intende portare avanti lei sta storia mi sembra improponibile:smile: marito a casa a scodinzolare  e presente con le figlie e lei in giro con il suo toy-boy ...le piace vincere facile ( chiosando una pubblicità)


----------



## MillePensieri (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi.[...]


Non ti saresti potuto comportare meglio, continua così! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perchè lui sta facendo la guerra??? a me non sembra ...mi sembra invece che stia solo facendo capire a sua moglie che la vita va avanti a prescindere, ora ti sembra normale che sua moglie si inghippi perchè lui guarda il pc o tablet o smartphone ( non so cosa usa) ogni tanto????  e se lui vive i suoi momenti facendo ciò che vuole visto che lei gli ha chiaramente, per ora, detto che la vita di coppia da un punto di vista sentimentale è finita???ma che deve girar per casa piagnucolando  ??? a me sembra che lui si stia comportando benissimo con coerenza, correttezza e chiarezza...bah ... forse sarà lei che dovrà chiarirsi se vuole solo s*uo marito o solo un altro uomo *perchè due insieme come intende portare avanti lei sta storia mi sembra improponibile:smile: marito a casa a scodinzolare  e presente con le figlie e lei in giro con il suo toy-boy ...le piace vincere facile ( chiosando una pubblicità)


Non è tanto al cosa fa che mi riferivo ma allo spirito con cui lo fa. Vedere nell'altro un nemico è naturale. Leggevo un "mi faccio gli affari miei"  e percepivo un "tiè" tra le righe. Non credo funzioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è tanto al cosa fa che mi riferivo ma allo spirito con cui lo fa. Vedere nell'altro un nemico è naturale. Leggevo un "mi faccio gli affari miei"  e percepivo un "tiè" tra le righe. Non credo funzioni.


Ma quel suo tie' io lo interpreto più come una rivincita verso se stesso e la paura di esser costretto a rassegnarsi senza combattere che al voler far dispetto a lei .... Spero di essermi spiegata bene  un po' un modo di dire "ehi sono vivo  e affermo cio' che sono" invece che " ehi ti rode" ... Poi certo un minimo brivido di soddisfazione in certe occasioni viene fuori è assolutamente umano e comprensibile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quel suo tie' io lo interpreto più come una rivincita verso se stesso e la paura di esser costretto a rassegnarsi senza combattere che al voler far dispetto a lei .... Spero di essermi spiegata bene  un po' un modo di dire "ehi sono vivo  e affermo cio' che sono" invece che " ehi ti rode" ... Poi certo un minimo brivido di soddisfazione in certe occasioni viene fuori è assolutamente umano e comprensibile


Lo comprendo benissimo. Affermarsi in modo assertivo può essere fatto senza essere contro. La chiusura al dialogo non funziona se il dialogo è indispensabile per quello che si desidera.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo comprendo benissimo. Affermarsi in modo assertivo può essere fatto senza essere contro. La chiusura al dialogo non funziona se il dialogo è indispensabile per quello che si desidera.


Io credo che debbano prima di arrivare ad un dialogo costruttivo trovarsi in una  situazione paritaria ed ora non lo sono, almeno da quello che racconta eagle. la moglie è piuttosto concentrata su se stessa invece che verso le conseguenze del loro matrimonio e le conseguenze verso le figlie, per dirla  tutta sta vivendo questa fase nel più puro egoismo" io sto bene con tizio e lo frequento come voglio e quando voglio nel mentre tu ( marito) dovrai essere un buon padre e un buon compagno ( comprensivo , non invadente e ubbidiente) la vedo una pretesa piuttosto presuntuosa, forse ieri sera lei era scocciata perché ha compreso che non tutto il mondo gira intorno a lei  e questo non può che farle bene a mi modesto parere


----------



## eagle (6 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma quel suo tie' io lo interpreto più come una rivincita verso se stesso e la paura di esser costretto a rassegnarsi senza combattere che al voler far dispetto a lei .... Spero di essermi spiegata bene  un po' un modo di dire "ehi sono vivo  e affermo cio' che sono" invece che " ehi ti rode" ... Poi certo un minimo brivido di soddisfazione in certe occasioni viene fuori è assolutamente umano e comprensibile


Fiammetta, era proprio questo il mio spirito, lottero' come un leone prima di lasciarmi sfuggire mia moglie e madre dei miei bambini. Ora me ne vado a dormire, sono esausto, oggi e' stata un'altra giornata devastante, domani vi racconto.Buonanotte a tutti ragazzi.


----------



## tommy (6 Aprile 2013)

che bella frase in firma fiammetta.. davvero!


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Fiammetta, era proprio questo il mio spirito, *lottero' come un leone prima di lasciarmi sfuggire mia moglie e madre dei miei bambini.* Ora me ne vado a dormire, sono esausto, oggi e' stata un'altra giornata devastante, domani vi racconto.Buonanotte a tutti ragazzi.


:up:

Buonanotte eagle! Dormi, eh!


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui ragazzi. Ieri sera finalmente ho ricominciato a vedere un po' di luce e stanotte sono riuscito a dormire ben sette ore filate. La serata del mio compleanno e' stata molto meglio di quanto mo aspettassi. Ho trattato molto formalmente mia moglie, senza battute o riferimenti particolari, ed ho passato gran parte del tempo al ristorante coccolando e giocando con i miei bambini e leggendo i vostri messaggi, che in questi giorni mi stanno molto aiutando. *Il mio atteggiamento ha particolarmente indispettitto mia moglie e questo mi ha dato una certa soddisfazione, mi ha fatto sentire un po' più vivo e padrone delle mie azioni, insomma non solo passivo in questa situazione.Al ritorno a casa ha cominciato a chiedermi insistentemente perche' sto sempre con il blackberry in mano, quali siti stessi visitando, perche' tutto il giorno il mio telefono era quasi sempre irranggiungibile e rispondevo alle sue chiamate solo dopo molto tempo. Mi ha detto che crede che stia tramando qualsosa alle sue spalle e le sto nascondendo qualcosa (sic!), che lei si sta impegnando perche' per esempio ha accettato di fare terapia di coppia. Ovviamente non le ho detto nulla dei mie affari, le ho ricordato che e' stata lei a nascondermi le cose e che anche io da questo momento, stante la rottura del vincolo di fedelta, voglio riprendermi i miei spazi ed avere la mia privacy. La cosa l'ha fatta incazzare ancora di piu',* io sono rimasto molto tranquillo senza alzare la voce ma fermo sulle mie posizioni: io no me ne andro' di casa, io so quello che ho voluto e quello che voglio dalla vita, e' lei che deve chiarirsi con se stessa e decidere cosa fare. Mi ha chiesto se voglio che se ne vada di casa con i bambini, le ho ribadito che deve decidere da sola e prendersi le sue responsabilita' valutando bene cosa lascia e cosa va incontro.Non so dove portera' il mio atteggiamento, se lo faccio solo perche' la amo ancora ma almeno per il momento mi sento meglio e *soggetto attivo* in questa situazione di merda, e non e' poco...Ciao a tutti


Miracolo.
Minchia avevo già scritto a Francesco in vaticano dicendogli di venire a dare un occhiata su tradi che avevamo giusto un martire nuovo nuovo di zecca, e se non si poteva trovare un posticino tra san Cirillo e San fustigami sul calendario


ora continuo a leggere. Spero tu abbia mantenuto l'atteggiamento e soprattutto che lei sia ancora incazzata a mina.


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2013)

Bene. Sembra che la posizione di vantaggio sia stata mantenuta.
Lottare come un leone?
Si...giusto...ma...così...la butto lì...
Il cuore deve essere da leone e c'è, ma considerate le premesse il leone ora ha bisogno di farsi un pò volpe.
La signora (cit) sa benissimo di non avere davanti il re della savana, tutto ruggiti e denti e infatti quella ruggiti e denti mi sembra sia lei.
Peccato però, che i suoi denti siano una dentiera mentre i tuoi no. I tuoi sono veri. Non snudarli ancora.
Fatti volpe.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Fiammetta, era proprio questo il mio spirito, lottero' come un leone prima di lasciarmi sfuggire mia moglie e madre dei miei bambini. Ora me ne vado a dormire, sono esausto, oggi e' stata un'altra giornata devastante, domani vi racconto.Buonanotte a tutti ragazzi.


Ok ma tieni il punto concentrati su di te  hai bisogno del suo amore siiii certo ma hai soprattutto bisogno di vivere una relazione sentendoti vivo e ben visibile per l'altra, non sei un soprammobile da spostare dove serve al  momento della bisogna :up::up: ciao e buonanotte


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Aprile 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> che bella frase in firma fiammetta.. davvero!


Thanks


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Fiammetta, era proprio questo il mio spirito, lottero' come un leone prima di lasciarmi sfuggire mia moglie e madre dei miei bambini. Ora me ne vado a dormire, sono esausto, oggi e' stata un'altra giornata devastante, domani vi racconto.Buonanotte a tutti ragazzi.


Bravo, tieni il punto. Ah, buon compleanno anche se in ritardo.


----------



## eagle (7 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravo, tieni il punto. Ah, buon compleanno anche se in ritardo.


Giornata di ieri. La mattina comincia con i fuochi d'artificio. Comunico a mia moglie che voglio portare i bambini allo zoo, vuole venire anche lei, la scusa e' la solita, i bambini devono vederci insieme altrimenti soffrono. Io tengo il punto, dobbiamo cominciare entrambi a conoscere la vita da separati, comincia una nuova violenta discussione, purtroppo davanti ai bambini, che degenera con la sua minaccia di andarsene in piscina a ''rilassarsi'' ed il mio rifiuto a darle i soldi per la benzina. Questo ovviamente la fa incazzare tremendamente e la ferisce nell'orgoglio.Potete immaginare il resto della mia giornata allo zoo, trascorro il tempo a guardare le altre coppie con figli, a cercare di individuare altri papa' soli in permesso premio del fine settimana con la prole. E' stata una sofferenza immane ma dovevo farlo...Torno a casa, ovviamente il clima e' teso. Mi dice che bisogna fare la spesa perche' dentro il frigo non e' rimasto più' nulla e che potrebbe andarci da sola. Le rispondo che deve lasciare i bambini dalla madre e andiamo insieme. Al supermercato succede di tutto, comincia a rimproverarmi la storia dei soldi, che per lei e' stata una profonda umiliazione ed io, dopo l'iniziale atteggiamento di freddezza, comincio a sputarle addosso di tutto, che e' una puttana, una bambina viziata, ecc. La lite continua in auto, non ho mai urlato forte la mia rabbia con ieri pomeriggio, ho perso quasi la voce ma mi sono sfogato, troppo tempo ho represso i miei sentimenti, le mie sofferenze. La sua reazione, dopo l'iniziale l'altrettanto furiosa risposta, e' stata di pianto, a suo dire di senso di soffocamento. Per farla breve, siamo stati circa due ore in macchina a litigare, a ''dialogare'', a dirci le cose che in questi ultimi anni ci hanno allontanato.Quale il risultato? Non lo so, a forza di martellarla sono riuscito a farle uscire dalla bocca (Dio solo, per chi ci crede,  sa se era sincera), che l'amore che ha provato per me non e' paragonabile al sentimento, cosi' lo ha chiamato, che prova al momento per l'altro. Crede che sia molto difficile che le cose possano ritornare come prima, io le ho detto che deve essere lei a volerlo e deve comvincersi che puo' succedere, che ci vorra' molto tempo ma non impossibile, deve pensare giorno per giorno e lottare. Mi ha promesso che ci provera' e comincera' la terapia di coppia con questo spirito perche' anche per lei quello che abbiamo costruito e' stato meraviglioso.Sono consapevole che questo e' solo un piccolissimo passo che sara' messo presto in discussione ma e' un inizio, io e mia moglie non parlavamo/litigavamo cosi' da anni...Allo stesso tempo devo continuare a costruire qualcosa per me, oggi le ho comunicato che me ne esco per conto mio, lei andra' con i bambini dalla sorella. Vedremo quello che succedera'.Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giornata di ieri. La mattina comincia con i fuochi d'artificio. Comunico a mia moglie che voglio portare i bambini allo zoo, vuole venire anche lei, la scusa e' la solita, i bambini devono vederci insieme altrimenti soffrono. Io tengo il punto, dobbiamo cominciare entrambi a conoscere la vita da separati, comincia una nuova violenta discussione, purtroppo davanti ai bambini, che degenera con la sua minaccia di andarsene in piscina a ''rilassarsi'' ed *il mio rifiuto a darle i soldi per la benzina*. Questo ovviamente la fa incazzare tremendamente e la ferisce nell'orgoglio.Potete immaginare il resto della mia giornata allo zoo, trascorro il tempo a guardare le altre coppie con figli, a cercare di individuare altri papa' soli in permesso premio del fine settimana con la prole. E' stata una sofferenza immane ma dovevo farlo...Torno a casa, ovviamente il clima e' teso. *Mi dice che bisogna fare la spesa perche' dentro il frigo non e' rimasto più' nulla e che potrebbe andarci da sola*. Le rispondo che deve lasciare i bambini dalla madre e *andiamo insieme. *Al supermercato succede di tutto, *comincia a rimproverarmi la storia dei soldi, che per lei e' stata una profonda umiliazione* ed io, dopo l'iniziale atteggiamento di freddezza, comincio a sputarle addosso di tutto, che e' una puttana, una bambina viziata, ecc. La lite continua in auto, non ho mai urlato forte la mia rabbia con ieri pomeriggio, ho perso quasi la voce ma mi sono sfogato, troppo tempo ho represso i miei sentimenti, le mie sofferenze. La sua reazione, dopo l'iniziale l'altrettanto furiosa risposta, e' stata di pianto, a suo dire di senso di soffocamento. Per farla breve, siamo stati circa due ore in macchina a litigare, a ''dialogare'', a dirci le cose che in questi ultimi anni ci hanno allontanato.Quale il risultato? Non lo so, a forza di martellarla sono riuscito a farle uscire dalla bocca (Dio solo, per chi ci crede,  sa se era sincera), che l'amore che ha provato per me non e' paragonabile al sentimento, cosi' lo ha chiamato, che prova al momento per l'altro. Crede che sia molto difficile che le cose possano ritornare come prima, io le ho detto che deve essere lei a volerlo e deve comvincersi che puo' succedere, che ci vorra' molto tempo ma non impossibile, deve pensare giorno per giorno e lottare. Mi ha promesso che ci provera' e comincera' la terapia di coppia con questo spirito perche' anche per lei quello che abbiamo costruito e' stato meraviglioso.Sono consapevole che questo e' solo un piccolissimo passo che sara' messo presto in discussione ma e' un inizio, io e mia moglie non parlavamo/litigavamo cosi' da anni...Allo stesso tempo devo continuare a costruire qualcosa per me, oggi le ho comunicato che me ne esco per conto mio, lei andra' con i bambini dalla sorella. Vedremo quello che succedera'.Ciao


Ma le devi dare i soldi per la benzina adesso o normalmente sei tu che le dai i soldi che servono man mano che te li chiede e di cui tu hai il controllo totale? Mi sembra una cosa in contraddizione con l'atteggiamento di lei che va in piscina quando le pare.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giornata di ieri. La mattina comincia con i fuochi d'artificio. Comunico a mia moglie che voglio portare i bambini allo zoo, vuole venire anche lei, la scusa e' la solita, i bambini devono vederci insieme altrimenti soffrono. Io tengo il punto, dobbiamo cominciare entrambi a conoscere la vita da separati, comincia una nuova violenta discussione, purtroppo davanti ai bambini, che degenera con la sua minaccia di andarsene in piscina a ''rilassarsi'' ed il mio rifiuto a darle i soldi per la benzina. Questo ovviamente la fa incazzare tremendamente e la ferisce nell'orgoglio.Potete immaginare il resto della mia giornata allo zoo, trascorro il tempo a guardare le altre coppie con figli, a cercare di individuare altri papa' soli in permesso premio del fine settimana con la prole. E' stata una sofferenza immane ma dovevo farlo...Torno a casa, ovviamente il clima e' teso. Mi dice che bisogna fare la spesa perche' dentro il frigo non e' rimasto più' nulla e che potrebbe andarci da sola. Le rispondo che deve lasciare i bambini dalla madre e andiamo insieme. Al supermercato succede di tutto, comincia a rimproverarmi la storia dei soldi, che per lei e' stata una profonda umiliazione ed io, dopo l'iniziale atteggiamento di freddezza, comincio a sputarle addosso di tutto, che e' una puttana, una bambina viziata, ecc. La lite continua in auto, non ho mai urlato forte la mia rabbia con ieri pomeriggio, ho perso quasi la voce ma mi sono sfogato, troppo tempo ho represso i miei sentimenti, le mie sofferenze. La sua reazione, dopo l'iniziale l'altrettanto furiosa risposta, e' stata di pianto, a suo dire di senso di soffocamento. Per farla breve, siamo stati circa due ore in macchina a litigare, a ''dialogare'', a dirci le cose che in questi ultimi anni ci hanno allontanato.Quale il risultato? Non lo so, a forza di martellarla sono riuscito a farle uscire dalla bocca (Dio solo, per chi ci crede,  sa se era sincera), che l'amore che ha provato per me non e' paragonabile al sentimento, cosi' lo ha chiamato, che prova al momento per l'altro. Crede che sia molto difficile che le cose possano ritornare come prima, io le ho detto che deve essere lei a volerlo e deve comvincersi che puo' succedere, che ci vorra' molto tempo ma non impossibile, deve pensare giorno per giorno e lottare. Mi ha promesso che ci provera' e comincera' la terapia di coppia con questo spirito perche' anche per lei quello che abbiamo costruito e' stato meraviglioso.Sono consapevole che questo e' solo un piccolissimo passo che sara' messo presto in discussione ma e' un inizio, io e mia moglie non parlavamo/litigavamo cosi' da anni...Allo stesso tempo devo continuare a costruire qualcosa per me, oggi le ho comunicato che me ne esco per conto mio, lei andra' con i bambini dalla sorella. Vedremo quello che succedera'.Ciao


Insomma vi siete sfogati reciprocamente, ci sta certe tensioni prima o poi devono esplodere anziché implodere creando ancora più danni


----------



## devastata (7 Aprile 2013)

Le litigate furiose davanti ai bambini vanno comunque evitate. Si ricordano per tutta la vita.


----------



## eagle (7 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma le devi dare i soldi per la benzina adesso o normalmente sei tu che le dai i soldi che servono man mano che te li chiede e di cui tu hai il controllo totale? Mi sembra una cosa in contraddizione con l'atteggiamento di lei che va in piscina quando le pare.


Dal momento che lei non lavora mi chiede sempre i soldi ma io non ho mai avuto il controllo totale dei soldi. Ha sempre avuto senza problemi quello che voleva, anche direttamente il mio bancomat... Questo non e' mai stato un problema e c'e' stata sempre la massima condivisione delle finanze familiari. Certo che adesso questa situazione diventa una importante arma a mio favore, almeno questa...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dal momento che lei non lavora mi chiede sempre i soldi ma io non ho mai avuto il controllo totale dei soldi. Ha sempre avuto senza problemi quello che voleva, anche direttamente il mio bancomat... Questo non e' mai stato un problema e c'e' stata sempre la massima condivisione delle finanze familiari. Certo che adesso questa situazione diventa una importante arma a mio favore, almeno questa...


Se era un'arma anche prima. Pensi che sia una cosa che non ha influenzato la vostra relazione?


----------



## Gian (7 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dal momento che lei non lavora mi chiede sempre i soldi ma io non ho mai avuto il* controllo totale dei soldi.* Ha sempre avuto senza problemi quello che voleva, anche direttamente il mio bancomat... Questo non e' mai stato un problema e c'e' stata sempre la *massima condivisione delle finanze familiari. *Certo che adesso questa situazione diventa una importante arma a mio favore, almeno questa...



e con questa stai rispondendo alla osservazione precedente che siamo stati troppo materialisti
e troppo "tristi".
stai sperimentando il disagio della crisi familiare.
purtroppo di bisticci di questo genere ne dovrai fronteggiare altri, ti consiglio di far
allontanare i figli in queste situazioni e se posso dare un suggerimento, di evitare l'ingiuria
pesante, una condotta che a lungo andare ti si può ritorcere contro ....

personalmente ritengo che tua moglie sia stata sincera,
certamente il vostro amore è più importante di una storia sentimentale
col tipo, che va intesa come innamoramento destinato forse a finire.
cerca di scaricare la tensione e di evitare nuove situazioni che possano
portare al litigio, anche se coabitando con figli è possibile che accadrà spesso.
attendi la sua elaborazione e vedi se è in grado entro un certo termine
di dimenticare il tipo. Ne parla di questo soggetto ? la storia va avanti tra loro ?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2013)

Eagle
Meno importanza dai a quel tipo

Più punti porti a casa.

E meno soffri.


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eagle
> Meno importanza dai a quel tipo
> 
> Più punti porti a casa.
> ...


Non lo calcolare, dimenticavo, non esiste,  se non ti inizi a caricare mentalmente e quando parlerai con lei la rabbia prenderà il sopravvento,  e si andrà di nuovo a litigare,  te lo dico per esperienza personale. La calma è l'arma vincente. Consiglio che ho seguito anche grazie agli amici qui del forum.  ;-)


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eagle
> Meno importanza dai a quel tipo
> 
> Più punti porti a casa.
> ...


Non lo calcolare, dimenticalo, non esiste,  se no ti inizi a caricare mentalmente e quando parlerai con lei la rabbia prenderà il sopravvento,  e si andrà di nuovo a litigare,  te lo dico per esperienza personale. La calma è l'arma vincente. Consiglio che ho seguito anche grazie agli amici qui del forum.  ;-)


----------



## papino (8 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Eagle
> Meno importanza dai a quel tipo
> 
> Più punti porti a casa.
> ...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giornata di ieri. La mattina comincia con i fuochi d'artificio. Comunico a mia moglie che voglio portare i bambini allo zoo, vuole venire anche lei, la scusa e' la solita, i bambini devono vederci insieme altrimenti soffrono. Io tengo il punto, dobbiamo cominciare entrambi a conoscere la vita da separati, comincia una nuova violenta discussione, purtroppo davanti ai bambini, che degenera con la sua minaccia di andarsene in piscina a ''rilassarsi'' ed il mio rifiuto a darle i soldi per la benzina. Questo ovviamente la fa incazzare tremendamente e la ferisce nell'orgoglio.Potete immaginare il resto della mia giornata allo zoo, trascorro il tempo a guardare le altre coppie con figli, a cercare di individuare altri papa' soli in permesso premio del fine settimana con la prole. E' stata una sofferenza immane ma dovevo farlo...Torno a casa, ovviamente il clima e' teso. Mi dice che bisogna fare la spesa perche' dentro il frigo non e' rimasto più' nulla e che potrebbe andarci da sola. Le rispondo che deve lasciare i bambini dalla madre e andiamo insieme. Al supermercato succede di tutto, comincia a rimproverarmi la storia dei soldi, che per lei e' stata una profonda umiliazione ed io, dopo l'iniziale atteggiamento di freddezza, comincio a sputarle addosso di tutto, che e' una puttana, una bambina viziata, ecc. La lite continua in auto, non ho mai urlato forte la mia rabbia con ieri pomeriggio, ho perso quasi la voce ma mi sono sfogato, troppo tempo ho represso i miei sentimenti, le mie sofferenze. La sua reazione, dopo l'iniziale l'altrettanto furiosa risposta, e' stata di pianto, a suo dire di senso di soffocamento. Per farla breve, siamo stati circa due ore in macchina a litigare, a ''dialogare'', a dirci le cose che in questi ultimi anni ci hanno allontanato.Quale il risultato? Non lo so, a forza di martellarla sono riuscito a farle uscire dalla bocca (Dio solo, per chi ci crede, sa se era sincera), che l'amore che ha provato per me non e' paragonabile al sentimento, cosi' lo ha chiamato, che prova al momento per l'altro. Crede che sia molto difficile che le cose possano ritornare come prima, io le ho detto che deve essere lei a volerlo e deve comvincersi che puo' succedere, che ci vorra' molto tempo ma non impossibile, deve pensare giorno per giorno e lottare. Mi ha promesso che ci provera' e comincera' la terapia di coppia con questo spirito perche' anche per lei quello che abbiamo costruito e' stato meraviglioso.Sono consapevole che questo e' solo un piccolissimo passo che sara' messo presto in discussione ma e' un inizio, io e mia moglie non parlavamo/litigavamo cosi' da anni...Allo stesso tempo devo continuare a costruire qualcosa per me, oggi le ho comunicato che me ne esco per conto mio, lei andra' con i bambini dalla sorella. Vedremo quello che succedera'.Ciao


Ti dirò Eagle che io sono alquanto perplessa, ti spiego il perchè.
Ho letto quella frase: darle i soldi per la benzina. E successivamente che tu hai sempre dato i soldi o il TUO bancomat a tua moglie. Cioè... lei ti ha sempre dovuto chiedere i soldi o il bancomat quando doveva fare delle spese. Ti dico sinceramente che io al suo posto mi sarei sentita profondamente umiliata. Non voglio giudicare, ma riflettere con te.
Nella storia della mia convivenza prima e del mio matrimonio poi, ci sono stati dei momenti in cui io non ho lavorato, altri in cui non ha lavorato mio marito per una serie di scelte che abbiamo fatto, ma quello che entrava in casa era di tutti e due, ed entrambi potevamo disporne in modo indipendente. Se così non fosse stato, credo che in certi momenti non ci saremmo sentiti liberi e con pari dignità. Adesso siete in crisi ed è un discorso un po' diverso... ma non credi che il fatto che alla fine fossi solo tu a disporre liberamente del denaro in casa, unitamente al fatto che lei non lavorasse, siano stati un problema per tua moglie in questi anni? Tu hai detto che non lo era... e forse non lo era per te. Ti chiedo scusa se ti sembro indelicata, ma è una riflessione che mi è venuta. Immagino che ora per tua moglie sia più difficile non sentire una sudditanza in questo senso, se mai non l'ha sentita prima.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò Eagle che io sono alquanto perplessa, ti spiego il perchè.
> Ho letto quella frase: darle i soldi per la benzina. E successivamente che tu hai sempre dato i soldi o il TUO bancomat a tua moglie. Cioè... lei ti ha sempre dovuto chiedere i soldi o il bancomat quando doveva fare delle spese. Ti dico sinceramente che io al suo posto mi sarei sentita profondamente umiliata. Non voglio giudicare, ma riflettere con te.
> Nella storia della mia convivenza prima e del mio matrimonio poi, ci sono stati dei momenti in cui io non ho lavorato, altri in cui non ha lavorato mio marito per una serie di scelte che abbiamo fatto, ma quello che entrava in casa era di tutti e due, ed entrambi potevamo disporne in modo indipendente. Se così non fosse stato, credo che in certi momenti non ci saremmo sentiti liberi e con pari dignità. Adesso siete in crisi ed è un discorso un po' diverso... ma non credi che il fatto che alla fine fossi solo tu a disporre liberamente del denaro in casa, unitamente al fatto che lei non lavorasse, siano stati un problema per tua moglie in questi anni? Tu hai detto che non lo era... e forse non lo era per te. Ti chiedo scusa se ti sembro indelicata, ma è una riflessione che mi è venuta. Immagino che ora per tua moglie sia più difficile non sentire una sudditanza in questo senso, se mai non l'ha sentita prima.


concordo. Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo. Ho avuto lo stesso pensiero.



Idem.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

ma poi i soldi per la benzina quanti saranno? 20/30 €?
forse le dava un tot, e lo aveva temporaneamente finito...


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi i soldi per la benzina quanti saranno? 20/30 €?
> forse le dava un tot, e lo aveva temporaneamente finito...



un tot tipo paghetta?

paura.
Peggio ancora.
per me.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> un tot tipo paghetta?
> 
> paura.
> Peggio ancora.
> per me.



sì in effetti è un po' scomodo
una specie di incubo, diciamo!


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò Eagle che io sono alquanto perplessa, ti spiego il perchè.Ho letto quella frase: darle i soldi per la benzina. E successivamente che tu hai sempre dato i soldi o il TUO bancomat a tua moglie. Cioè... lei ti ha sempre dovuto chiedere i soldi o il bancomat quando doveva fare delle spese. Ti dico sinceramente che io al suo posto mi sarei sentita profondamente umiliata. Non voglio giudicare, ma riflettere con te.Nella storia della mia convivenza prima e del mio matrimonio poi, ci sono stati dei momenti in cui io non ho lavorato, altri in cui non ha lavorato mio marito per una serie di scelte che abbiamo fatto, ma quello che entrava in casa era di tutti e due, ed entrambi potevamo disporne in modo indipendente. Se così non fosse stato, credo che in certi momenti non ci saremmo sentiti liberi e con pari dignità. Adesso siete in crisi ed è un discorso un po' diverso... ma non credi che il fatto che alla fine fossi solo tu a disporre liberamente del denaro in casa, unitamente al fatto che lei non lavorasse, siano stati un problema per tua moglie in questi anni? Tu hai detto che non lo era... e forse non lo era per te. Ti chiedo scusa se ti sembro indelicata, ma è una riflessione che mi è venuta. Immagino che ora per tua moglie sia più difficile non sentire una sudditanza in questo senso, se mai non l'ha sentita prima.


Cara Sbriciolata, non sei affatto indelicata, anzi ti ringrazio perche' mi dai lo spunto per riflettere. Non vorrei pero' essere franiteso, io non disponevo e non dispongo da solo del denaro familiare, semplicemente negli ultimi mesi la sua carta, da quando ha perso anche il trattamento di mobilita', non disponeva più' di liquidita' e per pigrizia non avevamo ancora disposto diversamente. D'altronde non c'era veramente bisogno di chiedermi proprio niente, quando doveva fare spese più' importanti si prendeva il mio bancomat e basta. Che poi questo alla lunga possa essere stato percepito come un segnale di dipendenza, unito alla frustrazione per non riuscire a trovare una lavoro, lo posso accetttare e capire. Mi sembra comunque francamente troppo poco per giustificare quello che e' successo. Grazie comunque, mi sieti molto vicini


----------



## contepinceton (8 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Non lo calcolare, dimenticavo, non esiste,  se non ti inizi a caricare mentalmente e quando parlerai con lei la rabbia prenderà il sopravvento,  e si andrà di nuovo a litigare,  te lo dico per esperienza personale. La calma è l'arma vincente. Consiglio che ho seguito anche grazie agli amici qui del forum.  ;-)


Si ma io per non litigare 
conosco una sola arma
il menefreghismo...

Cioè dato che sono egocentrico
è molto facile per me isolarmi
concentrandomi unicamente in me stesso.

Quando sono così
tu puoi dirmi qualsiasi cosa

io non ti ascolto

Sai che sta roba l'ha notata anche la psicoterapeuta

e mi fa...

Ma lei sta ascoltando?
E io : NO.

E' distratto?
No non mi interessa, e sono vieppiù condizionato dai soldi che sto gettando in questo preciso istante.

Mi sono concentrato su quelli, veda lei...

Sono qui perchè non ho voglia di litigare con mia moglie...veda lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata, non sei affatto indelicata, anzi ti ringrazio perche' mi dai lo spunto per riflettere. Non vorrei pero' essere franiteso, io non disponevo e non dispongo da solo del denaro familiare, semplicemente negli ultimi mesi la sua carta, da quando ha perso anche il trattamento di mobilita', non disponeva più' di liquidita' e per pigrizia non avevamo ancora disposto diversamente. D'altronde non c'era veramente bisogno di chiedermi proprio niente, quando doveva fare spese più' importanti si prendeva il mio bancomat e basta. Che poi questo alla lunga possa essere stato percepito come un segnale di dipendenza, unito alla frustrazione per non riuscire a trovare una lavoro, lo posso accetttare e capire. *Mi sembra comunque francamente troppo poco per giustificare quello che e' successo.* Grazie comunque, mi sieti molto vicini


Non voleva essere una giustificazione al tradimento, assolutamente. Magari può essere una cosa che l'ha fatta sentire non 'in coppia' però.


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi sembra comunque francamente troppo poco per giustificare quello che e' successo. Grazie comunque, mi sieti molto vicini



vedrai il *NULLA *a giustificazione del suo tradimento,
fidati...
quando stanno per affogare si attaccano a tutto quel che possono.

fidati.


----------



## Carola (8 Aprile 2013)

Grande cosa cmq l indipendenza economica
Io davvero poi penso che in alcune scelte che poi si rinfacciano ci sia una gran bufala del tipo x un po s tare a casa mi fa piacere però se poi mi sento frustrata te lo rinfaccioa suo tempo
Comodo così
Da che mondo è mondo x me si contribuisce in due a tutto, in percentuali diverse magari questo si ma si fa
I soldi x la benzina ma dai

trovo che i rapporti gestiti troppo sbilanciati vanno un po dal chiul a meno che non sia proprio quello che si voleva sin dall’inizio (vedi annak che a casa stava da dio)
Io credo che ogni donna si voglia prima o poi sentire un minimo realizzata fuori casa


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Grande cosa cmq l indipendenza economica
> Io davvero poi penso che in alcune scelte che poi si rinfacciano ci sia una gran bufala del tipo x un po s tare a casa mi fa piacere però se poi mi sento frustrata te lo rinfaccioa suo tempo
> Comodo così
> Da che mondo è mondo x me si contribuisce in due a tutto, in percentuali diverse magari questo si ma si fa
> ...


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Nulla (o quasi) giustifica il tradimento. Sentirsi dipendente dall'altro crea certamente un disagio. Son cose da considerare se si vuole cercare di ricominciare. A me risulta che tutte le banche forniscono più bancomat e carte per ogni conto.


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nulla (o quasi) giustifica il tradimento. Sentirsi dipendente dall'altro crea certamente un disagio. Son cose da considerare se si vuole cercare di ricominciare. A me risulta che tutte le banche forniscono più bancomat e carte per ogni conto.


Infatti mi sembra che ci stiamo incartando su questa storia del bancomat. Può essere stato qualcosa che l'ha ferita, anche inconsciamente ma da qui a far finire un matrimonio...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra che ci stiamo incartando su questa storia del bancomat. Può essere stato qualcosa che l'ha ferita, anche inconsciamente ma da qui a far finire un matrimonio...


Infatti non è certo una causa. Ma il matrimonio finirà solo se lo vorrai anche tu. Se sei disposto a capire e poi perdonare, potrete avere un matrimonio d'oro. Per averlo dovrai tener conto anche di questo aspetto.


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti non è certo una causa. Ma il matrimonio finirà solo se lo vorrai anche tu. Se sei disposto a capire e poi perdonare, potrete avere un matrimonio d'oro. Per averlo dovrai tener conto anche di questo aspetto.


Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto lo voglio, mi sto imegnando con tutte le mie forze, in primis per tentare di convincerla che le dove volere anche lei. Nessuna terapia può avere successo senza la volontà di entrambi e questo risultato mi sembra che pian piano comincio almeno a vederlo da lontano


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto lo voglio, mi sto imegnando con tutte le mie forze, in primis per tentare di convincerla che le dove volere anche lei. Nessuna terapia può avere successo senza la volontà di entrambi e questo risultato mi sembra che pian piano comincio almeno a vederlo da lontano


:up: succede che chi tradisce pensi (prima o dopo il tradimento) di non essere amato. Falle capire che tieni a lei.


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente è solo una sbandata, se tutto sta nei termini che hai descritto tu. Vedi anche tu come possa essere improbabile la storia di due persone che mollano le rispettive famiglie, con tutto il circo che ne segue, per una romantica storiella che va avanti da due mesi. Sono cose che, eventualmente, una persona raziocinante valuta dopo mesi se non anni di RELAZIONE, non dopo due letterine infuocate.
> La mia impressione è che tua moglie, in un momento di fragilità e di bisogno di emozioni, attenzioni o chissà che altro, abbia abboccato all'amo del marpione di turno che addirittura ha già comunicato a casa la lieta novella.
> Sei un uomo , siamo adulti: ti sembra probabile?
> Adesso... con tutta la solidarietà del mondo, lascia stare quello che ti dicono i parenti, che hai peccato di troppo amore... perdonami sono cazzate.
> ...


Cara Sbriciolata,
come al solito dimostri grande concretezza e capacità di farmi riflettere a fondo.
Mia moglie è una una donna molto intelligente ma ha sempre dimostrato allo stesso tempo fragilità ed egoismo. In fondo mi sono innamorato di lei proprio per questo, come uomo mi ha gratificato proteggerla ed assisterla. Probabilmente, come dici tu, questa alla fine può essere diventata una gabbia ed io posso non aver compreso a fondo il suo disagio.
Adesso si è chiusa completamente in se stessa, non parla mai dell'altro, almeno con me. L'unica cosa che mi ripete, se glielo chiedo, è che con lui si sente in sintonia, si capiscono al volo, che non sono mai andati oltre, che non capiscono che tipo di sentimento provano, ecc., e che il problema è in primis il nostro rapporto. Forse sbagliando mi è sembrato di intravedere una crepa, seppur piccola, nel suo atteggiamento inziale in cui mi ripeteva solo che il nostro rapporto era finito e intendeva continuare a vedere l'altra persona. Forse questa sua risolutezza è dettata proprio dalla consapevolezza di essere riuscita ad evadere dalla sua gabbia dorata, di essere riuscita a creare qualcosa solo per sè. Non lo so, potete immaginare quanti siano i miei pensieri in questo momento, passo dalla fiducia e dalla voglia di combattere a gravi momenti di depressione.
Credo però che qualcosa si stia muovendo, in qualsiasi direzione. Sabato pomeriggio c'è stata una furiosa litigata in cui ci siamo detti di tutto, io soprattutto che finalmente mi sono sfogato. Con infinita pazienza le ho fatto ammettere che i nostri anni di matrimonio, almeno fino agli ultimi periodi di crisi, sono stati meravigliosi e che anche lei tenterà di affrontare la terapia di coppia non solo per il bene dei figli e farmi realizzare il nuovo stato di cose, ma con la speranza, seppur remota, di tornare noi felici insieme. Continuava a ripetermi che le sembra impossibile ma sì, l'amore che ha provato per me è stato più grande di quello che sta vicendo in questo momento, che lei stessa non sa dove potrà portarla. Non so se fino a che punto fosse sincera ma è l'unica possibilità che ho, insieme alla tenacia e ad una ferrea volontà di dimostrarle non solo la mia voglia di combattere, ma allo stesso tempo la mia risolutezza eventualmente a ricominciare una nuova vita.
Abbiamo deciso di mantenere rapporti civili in casa e di ricominciare a farci qualche sorriso, magari anche fingendo per tentare di ricominciare un minimo di dialogo... Ieri me ne sono andato tutto il giorno di casa e lei mi ha cercato all'ora di pranzo per raccontarmi cosa stava facendo con i bambini. La sera il clima è stato sereno e mi sino sforzato addirittura di essere sorridente e scherzoso.
Stamattina abbiamo parlato un poco e mi ha detto, quasi piangendo, che la mattina e la sera si sente tanto depressa. Le ho detto che deve essere forte, che deve cercare le risposte dentro di sè e lottare ogni momento. Allo stesso tempo mi sino imposto di non cercarla per non pressarla e dimostrarle che lentamente sto prendendo anche io consapevolezza della situazione... Oggi non ci siamo sentiti, anche se mi manca tanto ma sto resistendo, lo farò solo stasera (non sarò a casa per altri miei impegni) per chiederle come stanno i miei figli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Sbriciolata,
> come al solito dimostri grande concretezza e capacità di farmi riflettere a fondo.
> Mia moglie è una una donna molto intelligente ma ha sempre dimostrato allo stesso tempo fragilità ed egoismo. In fondo mi sono innamorato di lei proprio per questo, come uomo mi ha gratificato proteggerla ed assisterla. Probabilmente, come dici tu, questa alla fine può essere diventata una gabbia ed io posso non aver compreso a fondo il suo disagio.
> Adesso si è chiusa completamente in se stessa, non parla mai dell'altro, almeno con me. L'unica cosa che mi ripete, se glielo chiedo, è che con lui si sente in sintonia, si capiscono al volo, che non sono mai andati oltre, che non capiscono che tipo di sentimento provano, ecc., e che il problema è in primis il nostro rapporto. Forse sbagliando mi è sembrato di intravedere una crepa, seppur piccola, nel suo atteggiamento inziale in cui mi ripeteva solo che il nostro rapporto era finito e intendeva continuare a vedere l'altra persona. Forse questa sua risolutezza è dettata proprio dalla consapevolezza di essere riuscita ad evadere dalla sua gabbia dorata, di essere riuscita a creare qualcosa solo per sè. Non lo so, potete immaginare quanti siano i miei pensieri in questo momento, passo dalla fiducia e dalla voglia di combattere a gravi momenti di depressione.
> ...


La lite vi ci voleva, probabilmente. Tu eri troppo controllato e ti ha fatto bene sfogarti, d'altro canto lei si comportava come se desse per scontato che a te non importasse della sua situazione, come se non fosse consapevole di farti soffrire. Come se non fosse consapevole di un accidente, per essere sinceri. Forse adesso sta mettendo i piedini per terra. Non so cosa succederà, ma perlomeno spero che tu possa interagire con una persona che appare presente a sè stessa e non in stato di ebrezza. Credo che i prossimi giorni tu ti debba aspettare un'altalena di emozioni, da parte sua... non credo che, in piena sbandata, riesca a cancellare l'altro in un attimo dai suoi pensieri, se è appunto solo una sbandata. Tieni duro. 
P.S.
Io, se fossi in te, le chiederei anche come sta lei, stasera.
:smile:


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La lite vi ci voleva, probabilmente. Tu eri troppo controllato e ti ha fatto bene sfogarti, d'altro canto lei si comportava come se desse per scontato che a te non importasse della sua situazione, come se non fosse consapevole di farti soffrire. Come se non fosse consapevole di un accidente, per essere sinceri. Forse adesso sta mettendo i piedini per terra. Non so cosa succederà, ma perlomeno spero che tu possa interagire con una persona che appare presente a sè stessa e non in stato di ebrezza. Credo che i prossimi giorni tu ti debba aspettare un'altalena di emozioni, da parte sua... non credo che, in piena sbandata, riesca a cancellare l'altro in un attimo dai suoi pensieri, se è appunto solo una sbandata. Tieni duro.
> P.S.
> Io, se fossi in te, le chiederei anche come sta lei, stasera.
> :smile:


Ci pensavo anche io, ma non volevo darvi la sensazione di essere troppo remissivo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci pensavo anche io, ma non volevo darvi la sensazione di essere troppo remissivo


:smile: ci manca che tu debba sentirti di dover render conto qui!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci pensavo anche io, ma non volevo darvi la sensazione di essere troppo remissivo


Remissivo?:smile: A me sembri un persona equilibrata ed attenta :up:


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Remissivo?:smile: A me sembri un persona equilibrata ed attenta :up:


L'altro giorno, al termine della lite, ritrovato un mimino di serenità, le ho chiesto cosa l'ha fatta innomorare 19 anni fa. Mi ha risposto proprio che furono il mio equilibrio e la mia serenità...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, al termine della lite, ritrovato un mimino di serenità, le ho chiesto cosa l'ha fatta innomorare 19 anni fa. Mi ha risposto proprio che furono il mio equilibrio e la mia serenità...


Saranno le qualità che ora la irritano. Non lo dico per te ma perché sono stata trovata irritante proprio per le qualità che mi avevano fatta apprezzare. Si apprezza ciò che non si ha. Col tempo può risultare insopportabile vedere che si continua a non possedere quelle qualità che si vorrebbero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saranno le qualità che ora la irritano. Non lo dico per te ma perché sono stata trovata irritante proprio per le qualità che mi avevano fatta apprezzare. Si apprezza ciò che non si ha. Col tempo può risultare insopportabile vedere che si continua a non possedere quelle qualità che si vorrebbero.


Stavo pensando a come scrivere lo stesso pensiero.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, al termine della lite, ritrovato un mimino di serenità, le ho chiesto cosa l'ha fatta innomorare 19 anni fa. Mi ha risposto proprio che furono il mio equilibrio e la mia serenità...


Quindi .... Continua così, per inciso credo che la tua sfuriata le abbia fatto bene, sai talune persone  cercano lo scontro aperto per verificare quanto all'altra persona prema il loro affetto, stima ect. So che può sembrare un controsenso ma talvolta è così, il loro ragionamento prettamente emotivo  e' "più si arrabbia più dimostra di tenere a me" è un meccanismo che talvolta scatta nelle persone piuttosto insicure o immature


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo pensando a come scrivere lo stesso pensiero.:up:


E allora che cavolo devo fare?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E allora che cavolo devo fare?


*Per me* devi essere più spontaneo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me* devi essere più spontaneo.


A me sembra lo sia spontaneo, perché dovrebbe trasformarsi in un marito rancoroso se non è nella sua indole?  La sfuriata l'ha fatta sabato ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E allora che cavolo devo fare?


sii te stesso. Fai quello che ti senti, urla se hai voglia di urlare, stai calmo se hai voglia e riesci a stare calmo. 
Un bell'incazzo è tanto liberatorio... ogni tanto, però. Ma non comportarti 'per'... non forzarti di essere. Comunque vadano le cose, hai comunque una bella botta da assorbire, l'equilibrio serve a te per te stesso, adesso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2013)

*ot*

sbriciolata mi ricorda sempre più amoremio 

eagle, leggi bene sbriciolata, lei dimostra  una marcia in più nell'analisi del tuo caso


----------



## Gian (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sii te stesso. Fai quello che ti senti, urla se hai voglia di urlare, stai calmo se hai voglia e riesci a stare calmo.
> *Un bell'incazzo è tanto liberatorio.*.. *ogni tanto*, però. Ma non comportarti 'per'... non forzarti di essere. Comunque vadano le cose, hai comunque una bella botta da assorbire, l'equilibrio serve a te per te stesso, adesso.


:unhappy:
sì...le ha detto puttana....
facciamo grossa attenzione a queste cose.
alla progressione geometrica con cui possono evolversi questo genere di litigi.
Lo dico per estrema cautela, non certamente per dare contro
a te Sbric perchè ti considero persona di estrema saggezza.


----------



## The Cheater (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, al termine della lite, ritrovato un mimino di serenità, le ho chiesto cosa l'ha fatta innomorare 19 anni fa. Mi ha risposto proprio che furono *il mio equilibrio e la mia serenità*...


ah sta minchia che entusiasmo...

...parliamo di roba da fuochi d'artificio e follia allo stato puro...:unhappy:

scusa eh? nemmeno conosco la tua storia...mi trovavo a passare


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ah sta minchia che entusiasmo...
> 
> ...parliamo di roba da fuochi d'artificio e follia allo stato puro...:unhappy:
> 
> scusa eh? nemmeno conosco la tua storia...mi trovavo a passare


allora torna a camminare e vai dove stavi andando, sempre con il dovuto rispetto


----------



## The Cheater (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> allora torna a camminare e vai dove stavi andando, sempre con il dovuto rispetto


ahahahahah battuta regolare, ci sta :up:

buona fortuna per tutto 



ps:
se mia moglie mi dicesse la stessa cosa, anche dopo 100 anni e 50figli...cioè...un calcio in culo...:smile:


----------



## eagle (8 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahah battuta regolare, ci sta :up:
> 
> buona fortuna per tutto
> 
> ...


Grazie, ne ho bisogno. Buona fortuna anche a te


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahah battuta regolare, ci sta :up:
> 
> buona fortuna per tutto
> 
> ...


Tranquillo che non te lo dirà :carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (8 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie, ne ho bisogno. Buona fortuna anche a te


ok, ho letto la tua storia...preciso che non volevo sfottere (anche se era difficile da intendere) ma semplicemente come mio costume cercare di sdrammatizzare e trovare un approccio sereno ai problemi (così faccio con i miei, così faccio con quelli degli altri quando vengo chiamato in causa)

dirai "non sei stato chiamato in causa" ma essendo in un forum libero è come se lo fosse...no??? :up:

venendo al dunque:
mi permetto di consigliarti di non fare il SOLITO ERRORE di cercare motivazioni e perchè al tradimento subito...non li trovi, e anche se li trovi non serve a granchè...o almeno non adesso

prendi fiato, cerca serenità (che non è felicità) e sopratutto lucidità...concentrati sui figli, sul tuo lavoro e possibilmente su qualche svago...mai stare solo, o meglio fallo il meno possibile

i "perchè" saranno utili qualora tornaste insieme...al momento sono inutili...

non ho consigli specifici da darti, quanto scritto sopra riguarda solo un riuscire a trovare il modo giusto per affrontare la situazione...il resto dipende da te e lei...ti sono vicino, e ti auguro di uscirne "in ogni caso" forte e sereno!!! :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tranquillo che non te lo dirà :carneval:


lo so...lo so...
se proprio un giorno volesse ferirmi mi direbbe "volevo solo i tuoi soldi e il tuo uccello" :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lo so...lo so...
> se proprio un giorno volesse ferirmi mi direbbe "volevo solo i tuoi soldi e il tuo uccello" :mexican:


Modestamente :mexican:


----------



## The Cheater (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Modestamente :mexican:


beh magari aggiungerebbe qualche aggettivo tipo "pochi" e "piccolo" hahahahahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh magari aggiungerebbe qualche aggettivo tipo "pochi" e "piccolo" hahahahahahahah


Stai migliorando :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## eagle (9 Aprile 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> prima di tutto buon compleanno !
> 
> mi sono permesso di mandarti una richiesta di amicizia per dialogare con te.
> infatti mi colpisce moltissimo la tua storia.
> ...


Scusami, non volevo essere offensivo. E' solo che mi sento meglio a dialogare solo sul forum.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Aprile 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> Secondo me tua moglie dovrebbe essere mandata direttamente a fare in culo, senza passare dal via, quindi senza le 200..non tanto per il tradimento, ma per le cazzate che ha sparato.
> 
> *Altro punto, che si trovi un lavoro...così almeno se la paga lei la piscina dove vedere il tizio*..:condom:




:bravooo:


----------



## eagle (9 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ok, ho letto la tua storia...preciso che non volevo sfottere (anche se era difficile da intendere) ma semplicemente come mio costume cercare di sdrammatizzare e trovare un approccio sereno ai problemi (così faccio con i miei, così faccio con quelli degli altri quando vengo chiamato in causa)
> 
> dirai "non sei stato chiamato in causa" ma essendo in un forum libero è come se lo fosse...no??? :up:
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me tu puoi assecondarla su tutto, ma non devi assecondarla sul suo andare in piscina, quello no!


----------



## devastata (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me tu puoi assecondarla su tutto, ma non devi assecondarla sul suo andare in piscina, quello no!



Quoto!


----------



## eagle (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me tu puoi assecondarla su tutto, ma non devi assecondarla sul suo andare in piscina, quello no!


E come faccio, la incateno? Come mi ha detto giorni fa, se vuole vedere una persona la vede quando vuole dato che io sono tutto il giorno al lavoro. Non servirebbe a niente, perchè se non è convinta vivrebbe questa cosa come una ulteriore imposizione. Deve capire da sola quello che vuole e comprendere che quello che sta perdendo è infinitamente più grande di quello che sta cercando fuori del matrimonio. Diversamente sarebbe solo un cambiamento di facciata che alla prossima occasione farebbe riemergere il problema. Io stamattina le ho detto che non le proibisco niente e che se mai dovessimo ritornare insieme sarà lei, autonomamente, a cambiare piscina perchè vivrà la cosa con sofferenza.
Questo è quello che penso.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E come faccio, la incateno? Come mi ha detto giorni fa, se vuole vedere una persona la vede quando vuole dato che io sono tutto il giorno al lavoro. Non servirebbe a niente, perchè se non è convinta vivrebbe questa cosa come una ulteriore imposizione. Deve capire da sola quello che vuole e comprendere che quello che sta perdendo è infinitamente più grande di quello che sta cercando fuori del matrimonio. Diversamente sarebbe solo un cambiamento di facciata che alla prossima occasione farebbe riemergere il problema. Io stamattina le ho detto che non le proibisco niente e che se mai dovessimo ritornare insieme sarà lei, autonomamente, a cambiare piscina perchè vivrà la cosa con sofferenza.
> Questo è quello che penso.


Va bene, ma dille allora che ogni volta che la vede è una mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti, che faccia quello che vuole dopo, ma che non dica che non lo sapeva!
Devi dirle che ti sta facendo del male e che non pensi di meritartelo, poi ti dico, tu da marito puoi importi e devi importi, lei può fare quello che vuole, ma deve saperlo che tu non vuoi che lei lo veda, anche perchè il vederlo allungherà questa condizione all'infinito.


----------



## eagle (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Va bene, ma dille allora che ogni volta che la vede è una mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti, che faccia quello che vuole dopo, ma che non dica che non lo sapeva!
> Devi dirle che ti sta facendo del male e che non pensi di meritartelo, poi ti dico, tu da marito puoi importi e devi importi, lei può fare quello che vuole, ma deve saperlo che tu non vuoi che lei lo veda, anche perchè il vederlo allungherà questa condizione all'infinito.


Su questo sono d'accordo, gliel'ho già detto e glielo dirò anche domani.


----------



## Daniele (9 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, gliel'ho già detto e glielo dirò anche domani.


Poi decidi quando è il tempo di dire basta e mostrarle la porta di casa, sai che questa condizione può cambiare le carte in tavola in 4 secondi netti?


----------



## eagle (9 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Poi decidi quando è il tempo di dire basta e mostrarle la porta di casa, sai che questa condizione può cambiare le carte in tavola in 4 secondi netti?


Caro Daniele,
purtroppo o fortunatamente non ho esperienza di queste cose. Sto pensando a quale sia il tempo massimo per aspettare ma ancora non l'ho capito, credo che siano passati troppi pochi giorni, per entrambi. Quello che so per certo è che alla scadenza del termine io potrò solo metaforicamente mostrarle la porta di casa, perchè nei fatti, nella mia situazione familiare, dovrà essere io a fare le valigie e ad andarmene, e questo non mi piace affatto.


----------



## papino (9 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



eagle ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,
> purtroppo o fortunatamente non ho esperienza di queste cose. Sto pensando a quale sia il tempo massimo per aspettare ma ancora non l'ho capito, credo che siano passati troppi pochi giorni, per entrambi. Quello che so per certo è che alla scadenza del termine io potrò solo metaforicamente mostrarle la porta di casa, perchè nei fatti, nella mia situazione familiare, dovrà essere io a fare le valigie e ad andarmene, e questo non mi piace affatto.


Purtroppo nel sedere c'è la prendiamo sempre noi maschietti , che leggi di merda, loro hanno torto e il conto lo dobbiamo pagare noi.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,
> purtroppo o fortunatamente non ho esperienza di queste cose. Sto pensando a quale sia il tempo massimo per aspettare ma ancora non l'ho capito, credo che siano passati troppi pochi giorni, per entrambi. Quello che so per certo è che alla scadenza del termine io potrò solo metaforicamente mostrarle la porta di casa, perchè nei fatti, nella mia situazione familiare, dovrà essere io a fare le valigie e ad andarmene, e questo non mi piace affatto.


All'atto pratico, se le metti la valigia in mano e la inviti gentilmente ad andarsene fuori casa, non penso che ci sia niente di male. Dopo la casa spetterà a lei, e via dicendo, ma bisogna aspettare l'udienza per la separazione, nel frattempo lei può trovarsi un bellissimo cartone sotto al ponte.
E sappi che se mi girassero io direi tra i denti di scegliere, o andare via e rimanere illesa, o rimanere e vedere dove porta la mia ira, non so perchè ma penso che se ne andrebbe, ma forse è perchè io quel che prometto faccio.


----------



## eagle (10 Aprile 2013)

papino ha detto:


> Purtroppo nel sedere c'è la prendiamo sempre noi maschietti , che leggi di merda, loro hanno torto e il conto lo dobbiamo pagare noi.


Passano i giorni. Come immaginavo e speravo le cose cominciano ad avere contorni più' nitidi (?). Ieri sera abbiamo mangiato tutti insieme e ci ha fatto bene,  bambini sembravano sereni. Da sabato non abbiamo litigato, questo e' gia' un grande risultato perche' entrambi dobbiamo capire bene quello che sta succedendo. A dire il vero mi sembra che in questo momento sia lei quella maggiormente in difficolta'. Io ovviamente soffro ma non posso fare altro e pian piano ho ricominciato a mangiare e a pensare anche ad altro. Mi sento disincantato, vedo la mia vita, il mio passato, allontanarsi via come un veliero nella notte in mezzo al mare. E' una sensazione strana, forse qualcuno mo capisce, probabilmente e' un meccanismo di autodifesaa inconscio.Mia moglie, come vi dicevo, e' sempre più' instabile. Sembra quasi che mi abbia preso per il suo confessore. Mi dice che sta male e che soffre per i bambini. Ieri pomeriggio li ha portati al parco e li' pensava se mai saremmo tornati una famiglia felice. E' la prima volta che mi dice questa frase spontaneamente. Non voglio illudermi o pensare chissa' cosa, probabilmente sta solo realizzando finalmente cosa sta perdendo e questo e comunque un passo importante verso l'epilogo di questa storia.Ieri sera e' andata a letto presto e si e' messa a leggere. Ha preteso che mia figlia si addormentasse con lei nel letteo matrimoniale. Ovviamente non voleva che rimanessimo soli, allora mi sono sdraiato sul divano a vedere la tv e lei e' venuta a parlarmi della sua sofferenza per i figli che sono visibilmente scossi. Mi dice che lei sta facendo del tutto per comportarsi normalmente ma io le ho detto che non e' sufficiente perche' loro capiscono dai nostri sguardi, da come ci parliamo, che le cose non sono più' come prima. Prima di addormentarsi e' tornata da me per dirmi di venire s dormire nel letto matrimoniale.Stamattina mi ha offerto il caffè ed io l'ho abbracciata forte per qualche secondo. Ho percepito la sua tensione ed il suo sforzo ma non si e' allontanata. Poi abbiamo preparato i bambini per la scuola ed io sono uscito per il lavoro.Stasera vado a cena dai miei con i figli, lei ovviamente andra' in piscina ma mi ha detto che tornera' a casa  un po' prima del solito.Devo capire se il suo atteggiamento e' normale in queste situazioni, come credo razionalmente, o se abbia qualche disturbo mentale. Il tempo lo dira', io adesso saro' coerente con lei e con me stesso: innamorato ma fermggi voglio dedicarmi solo al lavoro. Se la mia vita deve cambiare, da oggi in poi saro' io a decidere come.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...
> E sappi che se mi girassero io direi tra i denti di scegliere, o andare via e rimanere illesa, o rimanere e vedere dove porta la mia ira...


Non c'è che dire...grande uomo

Tra l'altro di solito chi picchia le donne ne ha prese tante dagli uomini...

Continuo a sperare (per te e non solo) che tu stia DA SEMPRE prendendo tutti per il culo...

...rileggendo mi viene un po' da vomitare...!!!


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire...grande uomo
> 
> Tra l'altro di solito chi picchia le donne ne ha prese tante dagli uomini...
> 
> ...


No, la mia ex quando ha inziato a dire "Come ti sei permesso a...." parlando del fatto che lessi alcuni MP sul suo pc scoprendo la tresca....bhe, in quel momento è bastato solo il mio sguardo, ero scosso, molto scosso, ho mangiato tremando e lei stessa ha dovuto darmi da bere perchè la mano non stava ferma, come si poteva permettere lei di dirmi quello? In quel caso le avrebbe prese e le avrebbe prese di brutto se avesse continuato, le avrebbe prese fino a che la mia rabbia fosse finita e si è accorta che era grossa la cosa che aveva fatto e forse un basso profilo era meglio che fare l'orgogliosa! Lo ripeto a persone come te, io stavo malissimo in quel momento, mi era caduto il mondo addosso e quella puttana voleva farmi la predica sul come avevo scoperto la sua tresca???? Ma siamo folli??? Ma che mondo è questo!!!


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Passano i giorni. Come immaginavo e speravo le cose cominciano ad avere contorni più' nitidi (?). Ieri sera abbiamo mangiato tutti insieme e ci ha fatto bene,  bambini sembravano sereni. Da sabato non abbiamo litigato, questo e' gia' un grande risultato perche' entrambi dobbiamo capire bene quello che sta succedendo. A dire il vero mi sembra che in questo momento sia lei quella maggiormente in difficolta'. Io ovviamente soffro ma non posso fare altro e pian piano ho ricominciato a mangiare e a pensare anche ad altro. Mi sento disincantato, vedo la mia vita, il mio passato, allontanarsi via come un veliero nella notte in mezzo al mare. E' una sensazione strana, forse qualcuno mo capisce, probabilmente e' un meccanismo di autodifesaa inconscio.Mia moglie, come vi dicevo, e' sempre più' instabile. Sembra quasi che mi abbia preso per il suo confessore. Mi dice che sta male e che soffre per i bambini. Ieri pomeriggio li ha portati al parco e li' pensava se mai saremmo tornati una famiglia felice. E' la prima volta che mi dice questa frase spontaneamente. Non voglio illudermi o pensare chissa' cosa, probabilmente sta solo realizzando finalmente cosa sta perdendo e questo e comunque un passo importante verso l'epilogo di questa storia.Ieri sera e' andata a letto presto e si e' messa a leggere. Ha preteso che mia figlia si addormentasse con lei nel letteo matrimoniale. Ovviamente non voleva che rimanessimo soli, allora mi sono sdraiato sul divano a vedere la tv e lei e' venuta a parlarmi della sua sofferenza per i figli che sono visibilmente scossi. Mi dice che lei sta facendo del tutto per comportarsi normalmente ma io le ho detto che non e' sufficiente perche' loro capiscono dai nostri sguardi, da come ci parliamo, che le cose non sono più' come prima. Prima di addormentarsi e' tornata da me per dirmi di venire s dormire nel letto matrimoniale.Stamattina mi ha offerto il caffè ed io l'ho abbracciata forte per qualche secondo. Ho percepito la sua tensione ed il suo sforzo ma non si e' allontanata. Poi abbiamo preparato i bambini per la scuola ed io sono uscito per il lavoro.Stasera vado a cena dai miei con i figli, lei ovviamente andra' in piscina ma mi ha detto che tornera' a casa  un po' prima del solito.Devo capire se il suo atteggiamento e' normale in queste situazioni, come credo razionalmente, o se abbia qualche disturbo mentale. Il tempo lo dira', io adesso saro' coerente con lei e con me stesso: innamorato ma fermggi voglio dedicarmi solo al lavoro. Se la mia vita deve cambiare, da oggi in poi saro' io a decidere come.


Ciao eagle,

è estremamente difficile dire qualcosa.
per affrontare certe situazioni, non esistono regole, schemi o altro. 

solo tu, puoi capire, intuire, valutare ecc. quanto tempo vuoi dare a lei, 
e per quanto tempo tu riesce a tenere un equilibrio, in una situazione incerta. 

l'ultima frase, la ritengo importante! 
comunque vada, la tua vita cambierà. e farne parte delle decisioni da prendere
fa partecipe te, come essere esistente e con esigenze anche davanti a tua moglie.
e ciò può influenzare anche lei ... nel capire ... 

sienne


----------



## eagle (10 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Passano i giorni. Come immaginavo e speravo le cose cominciano ad avere contorni più' nitidi (?). Ieri sera abbiamo mangiato tutti insieme e ci ha fatto bene,  bambini sembravano sereni. Da sabato non abbiamo litigato, questo e' gia' un grande risultato perche' entrambi dobbiamo capire bene quello che sta succedendo. A dire il vero mi sembra che in questo momento sia lei quella maggiormente in difficolta'. Io ovviamente soffro ma non posso fare altro e pian piano ho ricominciato a mangiare e a pensare anche ad altro. Mi sento disincantato, vedo la mia vita, il mio passato, allontanarsi via come un veliero nella notte in mezzo al mare. E' una sensazione strana, forse qualcuno mo capisce, probabilmente e' un meccanismo di autodifesaa inconscio.Mia moglie, come vi dicevo, e' sempre più' instabile. Sembra quasi che mi abbia preso per il suo confessore. Mi dice che sta male e che soffre per i bambini. Ieri pomeriggio li ha portati al parco e li' pensava se mai saremmo tornati una famiglia felice. E' la prima volta che mi dice questa frase spontaneamente. Non voglio illudermi o pensare chissa' cosa, probabilmente sta solo realizzando finalmente cosa sta perdendo e questo e comunque un passo importante verso l'epilogo di questa storia.Ieri sera e' andata a letto presto e si e' messa a leggere. Ha preteso che mia figlia si addormentasse con lei nel letteo matrimoniale. Ovviamente non voleva che rimanessimo soli, allora mi sono sdraiato sul divano a vedere la tv e lei e' venuta a parlarmi della sua sofferenza per i figli che sono visibilmente scossi. Mi dice che lei sta facendo del tutto per comportarsi normalmente ma io le ho detto che non e' sufficiente perche' loro capiscono dai nostri sguardi, da come ci parliamo, che le cose non sono più' come prima. Prima di addormentarsi e' tornata da me per dirmi di venire s dormire nel letto matrimoniale.Stamattina mi ha offerto il caffè ed io l'ho abbracciata forte per qualche secondo. Ho percepito la sua tensione ed il suo sforzo ma non si e' allontanata. Poi abbiamo preparato i bambini per la scuola ed io sono uscito per il lavoro.Stasera vado a cena dai miei con i figli, lei ovviamente andra' in piscina ma mi ha detto che tornera' a casa  un po' prima del solito.Devo capire se il suo atteggiamento e' normale in queste situazioni, come credo razionalmente, o se abbia qualche disturbo mentale. Il tempo lo dira', io adesso saro' coerente con lei e con me stesso: innamorato ma fermggi voglio dedicarmi solo al lavoro. Se la mia vita deve cambiare, da oggi in poi saro' io a decidere come.


Ho dimennticato di raccontarvi un'altra cosa. Secondo mia moglie la colpa di questa situazione sarebbe mia perche' ho scoperto il suo tradimento. Se non l'avessi fatto, lei forse avrebbe capito e le cose sarebbero tornate come prima (sic!). Anche la colpa del disagio dei bambini sarebbe mia perche' sabato ho provocato quella lite furiosa. Da quello che ho capito, anche leggendo su questo forum, il suo atteggiamento sarebbe normale in queste situazioni. Io le ho solo ricordato in tutta serenita' che dovrebbe iniziare a guardarsi dentro dei prima di dare colpe agli altri.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho dimennticato di raccontarvi un'altra cosa. Secondo mia moglie la colpa di questa situazione sarebbe mia perche' ho scoperto il suo tradimento. Se non l'avessi fatto, lei forse avrebbe capito e le cose sarebbero tornate come prima (sic!). Anche la colpa del disagio dei bambini sarebbe mia perche' sabato ho provocato quella lite furiosa. Da quello che ho capito, anche leggendo su questo forum, il suo atteggiamento sarebbe normale in queste situazioni. Io le ho solo ricordato in tutta serenita' che dovrebbe iniziare a guardarsi dentro dei prima di dare colpe agli altri.


Ciao,

scusami, ma è una reazione d'immaturità. 

su questo punto, sono un po' cativella, scusa. 
il problema è suo ... e solo suo. 
e questo problema, ha provocato tutto il resto. 
che non dia la colpa ad altri, non è più una bambina ... 

tu hai scoperto ... perché a punto, c'era qualcosa da scoprire ...
se lei non sa affrontare ... che centri tu?

sienne


----------



## eagle (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,scusami, ma è una reazione d'immaturità. su questo punto, sono un po' cativella, scusa. il problema è suo ... e solo suo. e questo problema, ha provocato tutto il resto. che non dia la colpa ad altri, non è più una bambina ... tu hai scoperto ... perché a punto, c'era qualcosa da scoprire ...se lei non sa affrontare ... che centri tu?sienne


Si' lo so, non ho colpe. Cercavo solo di capire se queste reazioni siano normali e se secondo voi, con tutti i limiti della scarsa conoscenza, il suo atteggiamento possa avere significati che non comprendo.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, la mia ex quando ha inziato a dire "Come ti sei permesso a...." parlando del fatto che lessi alcuni MP sul suo pc scoprendo la tresca....bhe, in quel momento è bastato solo il mio sguardo, ero scosso, molto scosso, ho mangiato tremando e lei stessa ha dovuto darmi da bere perchè la mano non stava ferma, *come si poteva permettere lei di dirmi quello?* In quel caso le avrebbe prese e le avrebbe prese di brutto se avesse continuato, le avrebbe prese fino a che la mia rabbia fosse finita e si è accorta che era grossa la cosa che aveva fatto e forse un basso profilo era meglio che fare l'orgogliosa! Lo ripeto a persone come te, io stavo malissimo in quel momento, mi era caduto il mondo addosso e quella puttana voleva farmi la predica sul come avevo scoperto la sua tresca???? Ma siamo folli??? Ma che mondo è questo!!!


ma come si è permessa???
ma come ha potuto???

ma si...meritava una bella "carpata di mazzate" a sangue...meritava dei bei lividoni su tutto il corpo, un occhio nero...
...qualche calcio, qualche pugno...vero daniele???

è vero che li meritava tutti???


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma come si è permessa???
> ma come ha potuto???
> 
> ma si...meritava una bella "carpata di mazzate" a sangue...meritava dei bei lividoni su tutto il corpo, un occhio nero...
> ...


Ma amico mio...hai idea di che cosa capiterebbe a me se lurkassi nel pc di mia moglie...hai la più pallida idea?
Mai tirare i peli della figa alle donne...MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

Se avesse continuato con la sua farsa, lei sarebbe finita male, e non credo solo con lividi ed altro, perchè ero a livelli di tensione estremi e come ho detto stavo tremando tanto da non riuscire a bere dell'acqua, direi che possa bastare per capire la situazione. In quel momento ero sconvolto e sentirmi accusato di cazzate che hanno smascherato il suo crimine, direi che non era il caso....ed in effettti è stata saggia a capire che non eravamo in quel momento di rinfacciarci le cose e che doveva stare buona buonina nel suo angolino a rispondere alle mie domande.
Poi chi tradisce può fare quello che gli pare, ma penso che ogni persona abbia il senso della misura per potersi salvare le chiappette.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avesse continuato con la sua farsa, lei sarebbe finita male, e non credo solo con lividi ed altro, perchè ero a livelli di tensione estremi e come ho detto stavo tremando tanto da non riuscire a bere dell'acqua, direi che possa bastare per capire la situazione. In quel momento ero sconvolto e sentirmi accusato di cazzate che hanno smascherato il suo crimine, direi che non era il caso....ed in effettti *è stata saggia* a capire che non eravamo in quel momento di rinfacciarci le cose e che doveva stare buona buonina nel suo angolino a rispondere alle mie domande.
> Poi chi tradisce può fare quello che gli pare, ma penso che ogni persona abbia il senso della misura per potersi salvare le chiappette.


è stata saggia sopratutto a sfancularti di netto...

ma stiamo scherzando???

mi auguro che la tua attuale ragazza legga queste cose o almeno capisca da sola che sei pericoloso (o più probabilmente, ribadisco, prendi tutti per il culo)

comunque si...secondo me racconti un sacco di caxxate...e la cosa comica è che sarebbe un bene


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> è stata saggia sopratutto a sfancularti di netto...
> 
> ma stiamo scherzando???
> 
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto di come ci si senta ad essere tornati da una casa dove c'è sdraiato sul letto il nonno morto, tutti mesti mesti ed io che sono la persona meno indicata per un lutto (visto il mio problemino con i lutti) scoprire questo casino? Scoprire che quella ragazza mi ha chiamato e chisto di venire da Ferrara perchè le era morto il nonno essendo totalmente in malafede, pur sapendo cosa mi aveva promesso, cioè di lasciarmi prima di tradirmi nel caso fosse capitata la volontà di cercare altro? Ma ti rendi conto cosa ho letto in quei MP di quel sito? Lo sai? No! Questa che chiedeva consigli ad un tizio di 38 anni di Ravenna sul fatto che non capiva se fosse normale che un uomo venisse in 30 secondi la pirma botta ed entro un minuto per la seconda...mi sono letto certe descrizioni di una ragazza che appena sfanculato Daniele non ci ha pensato neppure 1 minuto a meditare su quello che era successo ma che pensava di pigliare il cazzo in figa e come pigliarlo e neppure un secondo a pensare sul fatto che mi aveva tradito e lasciato senza avrer spiegato nulla di nulla.
Stavo male, molto male  e volevo solo buttarmi sul mio letto e piangere...ma dove era il mio letto, se non a 450 km di distanza? Mi serviva uno spazio mio dove stare, dove chiudermi e dove ero? A casa di lei, dai suoi genitori. Ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa dover stare con la bocca chiusa e non farsi scoprire da nessuna persona perchè uno stronzo di nonno è seccato in un momento sbagliato?


----------



## Annuccia (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bho?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di come ci si senta ad essere tornati da una casa dove c'è sdraiato sul letto il nonno morto, tutti mesti mesti ed io che sono la persona meno indicata per un lutto (visto il mio problemino con i lutti) scoprire questo casino? Scoprire che quella ragazza mi ha chiamato e chisto di venire da Ferrara perchè le era morto il nonno essendo totalmente in malafede, pur sapendo cosa mi aveva promesso, cioè di lasciarmi prima di tradirmi nel caso fosse capitata la volontà di cercare altro? Ma ti rendi conto cosa ho letto in quei MP di quel sito? Lo sai? No! Questa che chiedeva consigli ad un tizio di 38 anni di Ravenna sul fatto che non capiva se fosse normale che un uomo venisse in 30 secondi la pirma botta ed entro un minuto per la seconda...mi sono letto certe descrizioni di una ragazza che appena sfanculato Daniele non ci ha pensato neppure 1 minuto a meditare su quello che era successo ma che pensava di pigliare il cazzo in figa e come pigliarlo e neppure un secondo a pensare sul fatto che mi aveva tradito e lasciato senza avrer spiegato nulla di nulla.
> Stavo male, molto male  e volevo solo buttarmi sul mio letto e piangere...ma dove era il mio letto, se non a 450 km di distanza? Mi serviva uno spazio mio dove stare, dove chiudermi e dove ero? A casa di lei, dai suoi genitori. Ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa dover stare con la bocca chiusa e non farsi scoprire da nessuna persona perchè uno stronzo di nonno è seccato in un momento sbagliato?


Io mi rendo conto...

...sei tu a non renderti conto di come NULLA di tutto ciò giustifica la tua vena criminale...


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto...
> 
> ...sei tu a non renderti conto di come NULLA di tutto ciò giustifica la tua vena criminale...


O Madonnina santa! Un'altro che mi da del criminale solo perchè ha il cervello intastato di cerume.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> O Madonnina santa! Un'altro che mi da del criminale solo perchè ha il cervello intastato di cerume.


No non per quello, ma per quello che scrivi
Se parli di alzare le mani su una donna fai la parte del criminale (uomo violento). 
Posso chiederti se la tua fidanzata sa che alzeresti le mani su una donna?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto...
> 
> ...sei tu a non renderti conto di come NULLA di tutto ciò giustifica la tua vena criminale...


Ma dei che non ha una vena criminale...
E' l'arteria che gli dà di matto no?

Ma poi ascolta

Ma come fa ad esistere una a cui è morto il nonno, e "obbliga" uno a scendere da Ferrara a Roma...per fare che?
Impicciarsi dei lutti di famiglia?

Ma porco can, se io avessi avuto una morosa così...
La mollavo eh?

Porco can troppo impegnativa no?

E se moriva il gatto cosa capitava?

Cioè quando è morto mio nonno, mica ho pensato che la morosa doveva accompagnarmi al funerale eh?
Anche perchè mio nonno diceva di lei...
AH se avessi vent'anni come la strucherei tutta eh? Altro che...


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> O Madonnina santa! Un'altro che mi da del criminale solo perchè ha il cervello intastato di cerume.


Per il cerume esistono apposite candele

Nel tuo caso temo che i problemi siano altri...

Ma secondo me in realtà menti!!!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per il cerume esistono apposite candele
> 
> Nel tuo caso temo che i problemi siano altri...
> 
> Ma secondo me in realtà menti!!!


Mente a sè stesso.
Ed è l'arteria in embolo a parlare.


----------



## The Cheater (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei che non ha una vena criminale...
> E' l'arteria che gli dà di matto no?
> 
> Ma poi ascolta
> ...


Effettivamente...sono cazzi eh???


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non per quello, ma per quello che scrivi
> Se parli di alzare le mani su una donna fai la parte del criminale (uomo violento).
> Posso chiederti se la tua fidanzata sa che alzeresti le mani su una donna?


Una donna ed un uomo sono la medesima cosa, se una persona mi aggredisce io reagisco, punto. Poi se voi gradite i punch ball, felici voi, ma io sono un essere umano e se portato a reagire ad una violenza io reagisco eccome, perchè devo pur sopravvivere.


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei che non ha una vena criminale...
> E' l'arteria che gli dà di matto no?
> 
> Ma poi ascolta
> ...


Lei amava suo nonno, è stata una perdita terribile per lei e su questo non transigo ed esigo rispetto, perchè ogni persona elabora i suoi lutti dipendentmente dalla relazione che aveva con quella persona. Non sai quante volte siamo andati a trovare suo nonno ed io vedevo come lei amasse lui. 
Non mi ha obbligato a scendere, sentendola piangere e comunque non rinnegando quello che c'era stato tra di noi io sono sceso, non sapendo che lei aveva rinnegato con i fatti la nostra storia, mettendomi nella condizione di non poter scegliere se aiutarla o no sapendo tutti i fatti, perchè se avessi saputo...avrei buttato giù il telefono sapendo che suo nonno era morto.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Ciao Daniele,

perché, una volta scoperto, non te ne sei andato?
perché sei rimasto lì? 

Mi sarei scusata - un imprevisto - e ciao! 


sienne


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> perché, una volta scoperto, non te ne sei andato?
> perché sei rimasto lì?
> ...


Perchè era notte, perchè dovevo dormire e da quella notte non ho più dormito e di giorno facevo fatica a stare sveglio e perchè credevo anche che davvero lei avesse solo peccato di leggerezza e pensavo, anzi ero certo che lei mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscirne, anche se io non potevo per nulla stare con lei. Non credevo fosse in malafede, ho scoperto di si, che si è goduta nel vedermi cadere e farmi tanto male e deve solo dimostrarmi questo, perchè dopo che un assassino ha cambiato il corso della mia vita, dopo che un fallimento intercorso a mia madre per colpa di quell'assassino e paretela varia che mi ha abbandonato hanno cambiato la mia visione della vita, avevo bisogno di poter fidarmi di qualcuno, credere che ci fosse del bene, ora ho scoperto che il mondo merita la fine.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè era notte, perchè dovevo dormire e da quella notte non ho più dormito e di giorno facevo fatica a stare sveglio e perchè credevo anche che davvero lei avesse solo peccato di leggerezza e pensavo, anzi ero certo che lei mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscirne, anche se io non potevo per nulla stare con lei. Non credevo fosse in malafede, ho scoperto di si, che si è goduta nel vedermi cadere e farmi tanto male e deve solo dimostrarmi questo, perchè dopo che un assassino ha cambiato il corso della mia vita, dopo che un fallimento intercorso a mia madre per colpa di quell'assassino e paretela varia che mi ha abbandonato hanno cambiato la mia visione della vita, avevo bisogno di poter fidarmi di qualcuno, credere che ci fosse del bene, ora *ho scoperto che il mondo merita la fine.*


Ciao 

EEEEHHHHH!!! 

Allora, riposati! Sdraiati, e guarda!

Ma tu credi realmente, che continuando così, il mondo si salva?

È un illusione, e non sono una persona pessimista ... ma, basta guardare.

Per il resto, ho capito ... veramente.

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Una donna ed un uomo sono la medesima cosa, se una persona *mi aggredisce *io reagisco, punto. Poi se voi gradite i punch ball, felici voi, ma io sono un essere umano e se portato a reagire ad una violenza io reagisco eccome, perchè devo pur sopravvivere.


Fisicamente? si forse reagiso. se posso mi allontano ed evito
Fortunatamente non mi è mai successo, anche perchè la stessa cosa non si sarebbe ripetuta


----------



## viola di mare (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè era notte, perchè dovevo dormire e da quella notte non ho più dormito e di giorno facevo fatica a stare sveglio e perchè credevo anche che davvero lei avesse solo peccato di leggerezza e pensavo, anzi ero certo che lei mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscirne, anche se io non potevo per nulla stare con lei. Non credevo fosse in malafede, ho scoperto di si, che si è goduta nel vedermi cadere e farmi tanto male e deve solo dimostrarmi questo, perchè dopo che un assassino ha cambiato il corso della mia vita, dopo che un fallimento intercorso a mia madre per colpa di quell'assassino e paretela varia che mi ha abbandonato hanno cambiato la mia visione della vita, avevo bisogno di poter fidarmi di qualcuno, credere che ci fosse del bene, ora ho scoperto che il mondo merita la fine.



scusa Daniele, credo che chiunque quando scopre un tradimento ma sopratutto in generale quando viene ferito da questa vita abbia la voglia di vendicarsi, di reagire, ma credo anche che essendo animali pensanti dobbiamo innanzitutto capire i limiti che non vogliamo oltrepassare con le nostre azioni.

la rabbia la capisco, il dolore, ma rispondere ad una "minaccia" con un'altra minaccia non credi ci metta sullo stesso piano della persona che ci ha minacciato? 

a me se qualcosa o qualcuno mi provoca un dolore atroce, non sono capace di ripagarlo con la stessa moneta eppure ne ho provato tanto ma mi sento una persona migliore di chi mi ha ferito.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei amava suo nonno, è stata una perdita terribile per lei e su questo non transigo ed esigo rispetto, perchè ogni persona elabora i suoi lutti dipendentmente dalla relazione che aveva con quella persona. Non sai quante volte siamo andati a trovare suo nonno ed io vedevo come lei amasse lui.
> Non mi ha obbligato a scendere, sentendola piangere e comunque non rinnegando quello che c'era stato tra di noi io sono sceso, non sapendo che lei aveva rinnegato con i fatti la nostra storia, mettendomi nella condizione di non poter scegliere se aiutarla o no sapendo tutti i fatti, perchè se avessi saputo...avrei buttato giù il telefono sapendo che suo nonno era morto.


ok, ma non avevi da studiare all'epoca?


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ok, ma non avevi da studiare all'epoca?


Ho perso un esame all'epoca Conte, ho perso un esame per quel lutto. Ma non puoi mettere lo studio sullo stesso piano di una persona morta, mi spiace. Ho perso un esame anche il primo anno di università per un lutto, era la morte di mio nonno, quindi vedi che io agisco sempre coerentmente con quello che penso.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho perso un esame all'epoca Conte, ho perso un esame per quel lutto. Ma non puoi mettere lo studio sullo stesso piano di una persona morta, mi spiace. Ho perso un esame anche il primo anno di università per un lutto, era la morte di mio nonno, quindi vedi che io agisco sempre coerentmente con quello che penso.


Oddio se per saltare quell'esame perdo che so l'Esu...ci farei un pensierino no?
Anch'io agisco come penso no?

Altrimenti che sarei?

Quello che tento di farti capire è che se sabato non sono pronto al concerto, non posso dire che era perchè dovevo postare nel portale dell'infedeltà no?

Allora capirai che un conto è TUO nonno.
Un conto è quello di Serena...


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora capirai che un conto è TUO nonno.
> Un conto è quello di Serena...


No, un conto è chi sono io e lo so benissimo. Serena aveva bisogno di una spalla ed io ero capace, sapevo quello che provava per suo nonno ed essendo stato il suo unico ragazzo, ero ben conoscio che ero l'unico a cui poteva chiedere questo sacrificio. L'ho fatto ma perchè la pensavo in buona fede, è stata una puttana, e basta.


----------



## free (10 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho perso un esame all'epoca Conte, ho perso un esame per quel lutto. Ma non puoi mettere lo studio sullo stesso piano di una persona morta, mi spiace. Ho perso un esame anche il primo anno di università per un lutto, era la morte di mio nonno, quindi vedi che io agisco sempre coerentmente con quello che penso.



bè, ci sono situazioni in cui non puoi semplicemente dire: non vado all'esame e mi presenterò alla prossima sessione
ci sono situazioni in cui devi andare e darti da fare, perchè se non lo fai tu nessuno lo farà per te, anche se non avresti nemmeno voglia di alzarti dal letto...


----------



## Daniele (10 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> bè, ci sono situazioni in cui non puoi semplicemente dire: non vado all'esame e mi presenterò alla prossima sessione
> ci sono situazioni in cui devi andare e darti da fare, perchè se non lo fai tu nessuno lo farà per te, anche se non avresti nemmeno voglia di alzarti dal letto...


Che centra? Io li ho sempre fatti gli esami quelle poche volte che c'erano, non ho mai cercato scuse per non farli. Ma non credo che un lutto ed un esame di un professore siano sullo stesso piano, poi potevo fare l'esame appena tornato, bastava mettermi daccordo con il professore e via, ma si sa bene cosa è successo nel frattempo ed io ho dato quell'esame 2 anni più tardi. Perchè? Perchè se non ci sei con la testa cosa cazzo fai? Mica puoi imporre ad un professore di doverti capire, se le cose le spieghi come lui vuole bene, se no a casa ed io non ero capace, non ero lucido per poterlo fare, anche perchè ripeto, non si parla di Cazzettiginologia, era qualcosa di più tosto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Aprile 2013)

*oramai è giovedì...*

... chissà come sta eagle. Forza aquilotto:smile:


----------



## free (11 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che centra? Io li ho sempre fatti gli esami quelle poche volte che c'erano, non ho mai cercato scuse per non farli. Ma non credo che un lutto ed un esame di un professore siano sullo stesso piano, poi potevo fare l'esame appena tornato, bastava mettermi daccordo con il professore e via, ma si sa bene cosa è successo nel frattempo ed io ho dato quell'esame 2 anni più tardi. Perchè? Perchè se non ci sei con la testa cosa cazzo fai? Mica puoi imporre ad un professore di doverti capire, se le cose le spieghi come lui vuole bene, se no a casa ed io non ero capace, non ero lucido per poterlo fare, anche perchè ripeto, non si parla di Cazzettiginologia, era qualcosa di più tosto.


forse mi sono espressa male
dicevo che un conto è rimandare un esame, un conto è rimandare altro: ci sono situazioni che vanno affrontate per forza, nemmeno paragonabili ad un semplice esame, secondo me
detto in parole povere, situazioni in cui, lutto o non lutto, ti tocca agire...


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chissà come sta eagle. Forza aquilotto:smile:


Grazie Sbriciolata, l'Aquilotto sta prendendo sempre più consapevolezza di sè e comincia a sbattere le ali per volare via...
Ieri sera mia moglie è andata in piscina ed io dai miei a cena con i bambini. Ad un certo punto ho sentito una forza irresistibile dentro di me che mi diceva di uscire. Ho preso la macchina e sono andato in piscina, come immaginavo mia moglie non era lì. Ieri mi aveva promesso, in uno slancio di "affetto", che sarebbe tornata prima del solito ma non le avevo creduto. Allora ho subito chiamato a casa, senza risposta. Poi sono andato a casa per togliermi ogni scrupolo, magari ero io il matto e lei stava semplicimente anticipando il suo rientro. Ovviamente anche a casa niente, allora ho cominciato a tempestarla di telefonate, ne avrò fatte una quindicina senza mai risposta. Il gioco ormai è chiaro, nonostante mi abbia sempre giurato che andava solo in piscina e passava il tempo lì senza fare altro...
E' tornata a casa tardi come al solito inveendo contro di me che l'avevo fatta preoccupare (sic!), perchè, viste le tante chiamate, aveva pensato che fosse successo qualcosa ai bambini (non aveva risposto perchè il telefono in piscina lo tiene silenzioso...). Io, con una faccia di bronzo di chi ormai guarda con disgusto la persona che ha davanti, ho ribattuto che ero io ad essermi preoccupato, perchè i bambini la cercavano e mi aspettavo che tornasse prima, per questo la chiamavo, per sapere se dovessi farli addormentare oppure potevano aspettare la madre.
Dopo me ne sono andato a letto e lei in sala a vedere la tv chiudendo la porta. Dopo un pò ho aperto la porta e lei è saltata sul divano dicendo che l'avevo spaventate e e che si sentiva osservata. Io le ho detto che volevo solo prendere un bicchiere d'acqua in cucina e che secondo me non sta bene.
Non vi nascondo che l'ennesima stronzata che mi ha raccontato mi ha fatto stare male ma oggi sto molto meglio perchè me ne sto facendo una ragione, per tanti anni ho avuto accanto una persona che pensavo solo di conoscere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, l'Aquilotto sta prendendo sempre più consapevolezza di sè e comincia a sbattere le ali per volare via...
> Ieri sera mia moglie è andata in piscina ed io dai miei a cena con i bambini. Ad un certo punto ho sentito una forza irresistibile dentro di me che mi diceva di uscire. Ho preso la macchina e sono andato in piscina, come immaginavo mia moglie non era lì. Ieri mi aveva promesso, in uno slancio di "affetto", che sarebbe tornata prima del solito ma non le avevo creduto. Allora ho subito chiamato a casa, senza risposta. Poi sono andato a casa per togliermi ogni scrupolo, magari ero io il matto e lei stava semplicimente anticipando il suo rientro. Ovviamente anche a casa niente, allora ho cominciato a tempestarla di telefonate, ne avrò fatte una quindicina senza mai risposta. Il gioco ormai è chiaro, nonostante mi abbia sempre giurato che andava solo in piscina e passava il tempo lì senza fare altro...
> E' tornata a casa tardi come al solito inveendo contro di me che l'avevo fatta preoccupare (sic!), perchè, viste le tante chiamate, aveva pensato che fosse successo qualcosa ai bambini (non aveva risposto perchè il telefono in piscina lo tiene silenzioso...). Io, con una faccia di bronzo di chi ormai guarda con disgusto la persona che ha davanti, ho ribattuto che ero io ad essermi preoccupato, perchè i bambini la cercavano e mi aspettavo che tornasse prima, per questo la chiamavo, per sapere se dovessi farli addormentare oppure potevano aspettare la madre.
> Dopo me ne sono andato a letto e lei in sala a vedere la tv chiudendo la porta. Dopo un pò ho aperto la porta e lei è saltata sul divano dicendo che l'avevo spaventate e e che si sentiva osservata. Io le ho detto che volevo solo prendere un bicchiere d'acqua in cucina e che secondo me non sta bene.
> Non vi nascondo che l'ennesima stronzata che mi ha raccontato mi ha fatto stare male ma oggi sto molto meglio perchè me ne sto facendo una ragione,* per tanti anni ho avuto accanto una persona che pensavo solo di conoscere*.


aspetta... non è proprio così forse. Forse è solo in botta da tradimento. Adrenalina, emozioni, alle quali non riesce(lo so che è brutto) a rinunciare adesso. Ribadisco lo so che fa male uguale forse di più... ma quello che adesso lei sta vivendo... è falsato dall'adrenalina, i suoi stessi comportamenti lo sono. E' un suo aspetto che tu non conoscevi(e magari neppure lei), ma è UN aspetto.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> aspetta... non è proprio così forse. Forse è solo in botta da tradimento. Adrenalina, emozioni, alle quali non riesce(lo so che è brutto) a rinunciare adesso. Ribadisco lo so che fa male uguale forse di più... ma quello che adesso lei sta vivendo... è falsato dall'adrenalina, i suoi stessi comportamenti lo sono. E' un suo aspetto che tu non conoscevi(e magari neppure lei), ma è UN aspetto.



E lui che dovrebbe fare?  Aspettare che goda abbastanza con l'altro e si stanchi dell'amante?

Per me ha già aspettato troppo, e la terapia di coppia è inutile con lei che si vede con l'amico.


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E lui che dovrebbe fare?  Aspettare che goda abbastanza con l'altro e si stanchi dell'amante?
> 
> Per me ha già aspettato troppo, e la terapia di coppia è inutile con lei che si vede con l'amico.


Probabilmente avete ragione entrambe. Comunque sia, anche io devo cominciare a svincolarmi e ad aprire gli occhi: se dovessimo lasciarci, sarei almeno in parte pronto all'evento; se dovessimo riannodare il rapporto, per accettare tutto quello che mi ha fatto dovrei aver saputo tutto ed essere arrivato ad odiarla. Solo così potrei fare una scelta consapevole ed essere in grado di perdonarla, sempre che lei chieda il perdono, perchè adesso mi sembra molto lontana dal farlo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione entrambe. Comunque sia, anche io devo cominciare a svincolarmi e ad aprire gli occhi: se dovessimo lasciarci, sarei almeno in parte pronto all'evento; se dovessimo riannodare il rapporto, per accettare tutto quello che mi ha fatto dovrei aver saputo tutto ed essere arrivato ad odiarla. Solo così potrei fare una scelta consapevole ed essere in grado di perdonarla, sempre che lei chieda il perdono, perchè adesso mi sembra molto lontana dal farlo...


Quindi non le hai detto di spere benissimo che non era in piscina perchè sei andato li? Urka che controllo!


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione entrambe. Comunque sia, anche io devo cominciare a svincolarmi e ad aprire gli occhi: se dovessimo lasciarci, sarei almeno in parte pronto all'evento; se dovessimo riannodare il rapporto, per accettare tutto quello che mi ha fatto dovrei aver saputo tutto ed essere arrivato ad odiarla. Solo così potrei fare una scelta consapevole ed essere in grado di perdonarla, sempre che lei chieda il perdono, perchè adesso mi sembra molto lontana dal farlo...



Non so come tu riesca ad essere cosi calmo, da qualche parte ho letto che '3 anni fa ti è capitato qualcosa di particolare', a cosa ti riferivi?

Hai mai tradito tua moglie?

Te lo chiedo perchè in genere riescono ad accettare il tradimento le persone che a loro volta hanno qualcosa da farsi perdonare, in caso contrario è già difficile farlo se c'è pentimento, sperando sia sincero, quando lo si scopre, diventa impossibile se chi tradisce vuole proseguire e non ha neppure il coraggio di chiedere la separazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione entrambe. Comunque sia, anche io devo cominciare a svincolarmi e ad aprire gli occhi: se dovessimo lasciarci, sarei almeno in parte pronto all'evento; se dovessimo riannodare il rapporto, per accettare tutto quello che mi ha fatto dovrei aver saputo tutto ed essere arrivato ad odiarla. Solo così potrei fare una scelta consapevole ed essere in grado di perdonarla, sempre che lei chieda il perdono, perchè adesso mi sembra molto lontana dal farlo...


... ieri ti è costato molto tacere e credo di sapere bene perchè l'hai fatto. Però datti un limite, e al più presto, per quello che puoi sopportare, perchè so quanto è amara quella medicina. Un abbraccio.


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Quindi non le hai detto di spere benissimo che non era in piscina perchè sei andato li? Urka che controllo!


Esattemente, e la cosa mi ha dato pure un pò gusto


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non so come tu riesca ad essere cosi calmo, da qualche parte ho letto che '3 anni fa ti è capitato qualcosa di particolare', a cosa ti riferivi?
> 
> Hai mai tradito tua moglie?
> 
> Te lo chiedo perchè in genere riescono ad accettare il tradimento le persone che a loro volta hanno qualcosa da farsi perdonare, in caso contrario è già difficile farlo se c'è pentimento, sperando sia sincero, quando lo si scopre, diventa impossibile se chi tradisce vuole proseguire e non ha neppure il coraggio di chiedere la separazione.



Non ho mai tradito mia moglie, non ho mai sfiorato una'altra donna da quando stiamo insieme.
Mi riferivo al fatto che tre anni fa la beccai su facebook che faceva la cretina con un suo ex fidanzatino. Non si trattava di un tradimento reale ma di una evasione virtuale (giocavano a ricordare le loro uscite con battutine a doppio senso) che mi ferì molto e sulla quale litigammo. Mi promise che non lo avrebbe fatto più ma dieci giorni dopo la beccai  a fare le stesse cose, le imposi pertanto di cancellare il suo profili su facebook. In questi giorni, tra le altre cose, mi ha rinfacciato quell'episodio che avrebbe vissuto come una privazione della libertà. Io invece la vissi già allora come il venir meno della fiducia reciproca: non puoi promettermi una cosa e dopo giorni fregartene e rifarla, sempre cercando di nascondere le prove.
Oggi sta succedendo tutto di nuovo, ovviamente in proporzioni ben più gravi.


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ieri ti è costato molto tacere e credo di sapere bene perchè l'hai fatto. Però datti un limite, e al più presto, per quello che puoi sopportare, perchè so quanto è amara quella medicina. Un abbraccio.


Posso solo immaginare, ma per adesso voglio giocare un pò al gatto col topo. E' talmente fuori di testa che non riesce nemmeno a pianificare in "sicurezza" una banale uscita di casa.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non so come tu riesca ad essere cosi calmo, da qualche parte ho letto che '3 anni fa ti è capitato qualcosa di particolare', a cosa ti riferivi?
> 
> *Hai mai tradito tua moglie?
> *
> Te lo chiedo perchè in genere riescono ad accettare il tradimento le persone che a loro volta hanno qualcosa da farsi perdonare, in caso contrario è già difficile farlo se c'è pentimento, sperando sia sincero, quando lo si scopre, diventa impossibile se chi tradisce vuole proseguire a farlo e non ha neppure il coraggio di chiedere la separazione.


Scusami se mi sono permessa questa domanda, era un dubbio che mi è nato da quella frase.


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Posso solo immaginare, ma per adesso voglio giocare un pò al gatto col topo. E' talmente fuori di testa che non riesce nemmeno a pianificare in "sicurezza" una banale uscita di casa.


Nel suo caso però non ha molto da pianificare, lei ha ammesso di essersi innamorata dell'altro, quindi non sta mentendo, se non sul fatto di dire, uscendo, vado in piscina, magari ci è andata per poco e poi se ne sono andati via insieme, però non nega. Ha il torto di voler tenere in piedi matrimonio e amante. Sul fatto di FB è stata scorretta, ormai queste diavolerie fanno litigare milionate di persone.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione entrambe. Comunque sia, anche io devo cominciare a svincolarmi e ad aprire gli occhi: se dovessimo lasciarci, sarei almeno in parte pronto all'evento; se dovessimo riannodare il rapporto, per accettare tutto quello che mi ha fatto dovrei aver saputo tutto ed essere arrivato ad odiarla. Solo così potrei fare una scelta consapevole ed essere in grado di perdonarla, sempre che lei chieda il perdono, perchè adesso mi sembra molto lontana dal farlo...


Ma perchè non le hai detto chiaramente che eri curioso di vedere se ti mentiva ed hai scoperto la verità?


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè non le hai detto chiaramente che eri curioso di vedere se ti mentiva ed hai scoperto la verità?


Perchè adesso preferisco che creda che credo a tutte le stronzate che mi racconta. Voglio vedere fin dove arriva e comunque dirglielo non servirebbe a nulla. Mi ha detto chiaramente che vuone continuarlo a vederlo, lo faccia pure e continui a raccontare bugie così mi convinco sempre più di che donna ho avuto accanto. Se mai pentimento ci sarà, deve venirgli dal cuore, non mi interessa stare con una donna che so essere falsa in tutto. Forse un giorno capirà, forse tornerà in sè, allora vedremo come mi sentirò io. In caso contrario è meglio inziare ad allontanarsi da lei con la mente come sto facendo.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2013)

Ed invece ti racconta delle balle e balle su balle fanno male, mentre pensa di essere furba. Falle notare quanto è stupida ed infantile, falle notare che sai che non è in piscina e dille chiaramente che è evidente che con il tizio non è solo questione platonica, ma che ti ha tradito veramente. Mettila in condizioni di accettare tutto da te, perchè una vera donna scoperta così, accetterebbe un accordo anche non vantaggioso per la fine del matrimonio, perchè se ha un briciolo di onore femminile, accetta di non rovinare la vita al marito a cui è venuta meno non solo la fedltà, ma che lo ha lasciato al palo mentre cercava altro.
Falle sentire le sabbie mobili, ne ha davvero bisogno, ha bisogno di sapere che tu vuoi che vada via, ha bisogno di sapere che il suo mondo si sta disgregando.


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece ti racconta delle balle e balle su balle fanno male, mentre pensa di essere furba. Falle notare quanto è stupida ed infantile, falle notare che sai che non è in piscina e dille chiaramente che è evidente che con il tizio non è solo questione platonica, ma che ti ha tradito veramente. Mettila in condizioni di accettare tutto da te, perchè una vera donna scoperta così, accetterebbe un accordo anche non vantaggioso per la fine del matrimonio, perchè se ha un briciolo di onore femminile, accetta di non rovinare la vita al marito a cui è venuta meno non solo la fedltà, ma che lo ha lasciato al palo mentre cercava altro.
> Falle sentire le sabbie mobili, ne ha davvero bisogno, ha bisogno di sapere che tu vuoi che vada via, ha bisogno di sapere che il suo mondo si sta disgregando.


Ci rifletto, anche se non sta dimostrando nè onore nè dignità, ma grande nervosismo. Sa benissimo che il suo mondo si sta disgregando, sa le macerie che sta lasciando dietro di sè, ma il suo cervello non riesce a comprenderlo, offuscata com'è dalla voglia di "evadere".


----------



## eagle (11 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nel suo caso però non ha molto da pianificare, lei ha ammesso di essersi innamorata dell'altro, quindi non sta mentendo, se non sul fatto di dire, uscendo, vado in piscina, magari ci è andata per poco e poi se ne sono andati via insieme, però non nega. Ha il torto di voler tenere in piedi matrimonio e amante. Sul fatto di FB è stata scorretta, ormai queste diavolerie fanno litigare milionate di persone.


Bè, a casa questi giorni ha continuato a ripetermi che lei non è mai andata "oltre", questo è più che mentire, questo è voler infierire


----------



## devastata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Bè, a casa questi giorni ha continuato a ripetermi che lei non è mai andata "oltre", questo è più che mentire, questo è voler infierire



Sei tu che la conosci, forse spera cosi, raccontandoti chiaramente una bugia pietosa, di farti un pò meno male.

Sapessi quante me ne ha raccontate mio marito, sia prima che dopo 'la bomba'.


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2013)

Ma carissimo, dille che non le credi e che sai che ti ha tradito, che la frase che ti ha detto è quella che dicono tutte le traditrici scoperte, quindi, che novità c'è?


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, l'Aquilotto sta prendendo sempre più consapevolezza di sè e comincia a sbattere le ali per volare via...
> Ieri sera mia moglie è andata in piscina ed io dai miei a cena con i bambini. Ad un certo punto ho sentito una forza irresistibile dentro di me che mi diceva di uscire. Ho preso la macchina e sono andato in piscina, come immaginavo mia moglie non era lì. Ieri mi aveva promesso, in uno slancio di "affetto", che sarebbe tornata prima del solito ma non le avevo creduto. Allora ho subito chiamato a casa, senza risposta. Poi sono andato a casa per togliermi ogni scrupolo, magari ero io il matto e lei stava semplicimente anticipando il suo rientro. Ovviamente anche a casa niente, allora ho cominciato a tempestarla di telefonate, ne avrò fatte una quindicina senza mai risposta. Il gioco ormai è chiaro, nonostante mi abbia sempre giurato che andava solo in piscina e passava il tempo lì senza fare altro...
> E' tornata a casa tardi come al solito inveendo contro di me che l'avevo fatta preoccupare (sic!), perchè, viste le tante chiamate, aveva pensato che fosse successo qualcosa ai bambini (non aveva risposto perchè il telefono in piscina lo tiene silenzioso...). Io, con una faccia di bronzo di chi ormai guarda con disgusto la persona che ha davanti, ho ribattuto che ero io ad essermi preoccupato, perchè i bambini la cercavano e mi aspettavo che tornasse prima, per questo la chiamavo, per sapere se dovessi farli addormentare oppure potevano aspettare la madre.
> Dopo me ne sono andato a letto e lei in sala a vedere la tv chiudendo la porta. Dopo un pò ho aperto la porta e lei è saltata sul divano dicendo che l'avevo spaventate e e che si sentiva osservata. Io le ho detto che volevo solo prendere un bicchiere d'acqua in cucina e che secondo me non sta bene.
> Non vi nascondo che l'ennesima stronzata che mi ha raccontato mi ha fatto stare male ma oggi sto molto meglio perchè me ne sto facendo una ragione, per tanti anni ho avuto accanto una persona che pensavo solo di conoscere.


Senza parole.
Meglio che non mi esprimo che a me queste bugie mi fanno diventare una iena...:incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Perchè adesso preferisco che creda che credo a tutte le stronzate che mi racconta. Voglio vedere fin dove arriva e comunque dirglielo non servirebbe a nulla. Mi ha detto chiaramente che vuone continuarlo a vederlo, lo faccia pure e continui a raccontare bugie così mi convinco sempre più di che donna ho avuto accanto. Se mai pentimento ci sarà, deve venirgli dal cuore, non mi interessa stare con una donna che so essere falsa in tutto. Forse un giorno capirà, forse tornerà in sè, allora vedremo come mi sentirò io. In caso contrario è meglio inziare ad allontanarsi da lei con la mente come sto facendo.


Ti consiglio di non farlo. Perché se un giorno per un motivo più banale, per es. l'altro la lascia, tu non potresti mai sapere davvero se lei sia tornata con te per amore o per ripiego, saresti troppo accecato dai suoi atteggiamenti affettuosi, complice il tuo amore e la voglia di riavere la tua famiglia. Una cosa del genere potrebbe dirtela bene niko, un vecchio utente...la tua storia, per certi versi, mi ricorda la sua.
Ti consiglio invece, anche io, di darti un termine...ma di darlo anche a lei.
Di dirle molto tranquillamente che sai che non è andata in piscina (pagata con il tuo lavoro.............), e di darle un termine entro il quale poi risolverai la questione in altro modo.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, l'Aquilotto sta prendendo sempre più consapevolezza di sè e comincia a sbattere le ali per volare via...
> Ieri sera mia moglie è andata in piscina ed io dai miei a cena con i bambini. Ad un certo punto ho sentito una forza irresistibile dentro di me che mi diceva di uscire. Ho preso la macchina e sono andato in piscina, come immaginavo mia moglie non era lì. Ieri mi aveva promesso, in uno slancio di "affetto", che sarebbe tornata prima del solito ma non le avevo creduto. Allora ho subito chiamato a casa, senza risposta. Poi sono andato a casa per togliermi ogni scrupolo, magari ero io il matto e lei stava semplicimente anticipando il suo rientro. Ovviamente anche a casa niente, allora ho cominciato a tempestarla di telefonate, ne avrò fatte una quindicina senza mai risposta. Il gioco ormai è chiaro, nonostante mi abbia sempre giurato che andava solo in piscina e passava il tempo lì senza fare altro...*
> E' tornata a casa tardi come al solito inveendo contro di me che l'avevo fatta preoccupare (sic!), perchè, viste le tante chiamate, aveva pensato che fosse successo qualcosa ai bambini *(non aveva risposto perchè il telefono in piscina lo tiene silenzioso...). Io, con una faccia di bronzo di chi ormai guarda con disgusto la persona che ha davanti, ho ribattuto che ero io ad essermi preoccupato, perchè i bambini la cercavano e mi aspettavo che tornasse prima, per questo la chiamavo, per sapere se dovessi farli addormentare oppure potevano aspettare la madre.
> Dopo me ne sono andato a letto e lei in sala a vedere la tv chiudendo la porta. Dopo un pò ho aperto la porta e lei è saltata sul divano dicendo che l'avevo spaventate e e che si sentiva osservata. Io le ho detto che volevo solo prendere un bicchiere d'acqua in cucina e che secondo me non sta bene.
> Non vi nascondo che l'ennesima stronzata che mi ha raccontato mi ha fatto stare male ma oggi sto molto meglio perchè me ne sto facendo una ragione, per tanti anni ho avuto accanto una persona che pensavo solo di conoscere.


beh fosse stata in pensiero davvero avrebbe richiamato subito dopo averle viste le chiamate..lo ha fatto? oppure è tornata direttamente a casa...?...scusa ma tu perché non hai detto lei di non averla vista in piscina...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh fosse stata in pensiero davvero avrebbe richiamato subito dopo averle viste le chiamate..lo ha fatto? oppure è tornata direttamente a casa...?...scusa ma tu perché non hai detto lei di non averla vista in piscina...?


Annù...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ho mai tradito mia moglie, non ho mai sfiorato una'altra donna da quando stiamo insieme.
> Mi riferivo al fatto che tre anni fa la beccai su facebook che faceva la cretina con un suo ex fidanzatino. Non si trattava di un tradimento reale ma di una evasione virtuale (giocavano a ricordare le loro uscite con battutine a doppio senso) che mi ferì molto e sulla quale litigammo. Mi promise che non lo avrebbe fatto più ma dieci giorni dopo la beccai a fare le stesse cose,* le imposi pertanto di cancellare il suo profili su facebook. In questi giorni, tra le altre cose, mi ha rinfacciato quell'episodio che avrebbe vissuto come una privazione della libertà*. Io invece la vissi già allora come il venir meno della fiducia reciproca: non puoi promettermi una cosa e dopo giorni fregartene e rifarla, sempre cercando di nascondere le prove.
> Oggi sta succedendo tutto di nuovo, ovviamente in proporzioni ben più gravi.


ahia. però tu la controllavi. ariahia.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Annù...


che ho fatto?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2013)

Leggevo il resoconto della serata di Eagle emi chiedevo: cosa farei io dopo una serata del genere ?

Valigie di lei dietro la porta e cambio delle serratura ? Ni.
Bigliettino sul tavolo con sopra scritto: Vuoi la bicicletta ? E allora pedala. Prova a vedere com'è stare da sola perchè io me ne vado? Ni.

Perchè Ni ? Perchè ci sono due figli. E chiunque è causa della sparizione del sorriso dalla faccia di un bambino è passibile di cento scudisciate sulla schiena a mio modo di vedere.

E allora ? Come la potrei smuovere stà situazione ?

Ad avercela la ricetta. Ma purtroppo non esiste. Ma una cosa la farei. Pretenderei il rispetto. 

E allora la prossima volta non mi dici: "Vado in piscina", perchè alla luce dei fatti ti faccio diventare una briciola (niente di fisico, si può far diventare una persona una briciola anche a parole); la prossima volta pretendo che tu abbia il coraggio di dirmi: "Vado ad incontrarmi con lui" pronta a prenderti le responsabilità che una tale affermazione ed atto possano scatenare, puoi ritrovarmi oppure no al tuo ritorno. 

La signora adesso è su una giostra, cominciamo a farla scendere da questa giostra.

Nessuno le vieta di compiere il suo percorso, se questo è quello che vuole, ma giù dalla giostra.


----------



## Spider (12 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Leggevo il resoconto della serata di Eagle emi chiedevo: cosa farei io dopo una serata del genere ?
> 
> Valigie di lei dietro la porta e cambio delle serratura ? Ni.
> Bigliettino sul tavolo con sopra scritto: Vuoi la bicicletta ? E allora pedala. Prova a vedere com'è stare da sola perchè io me ne vado? Ni.
> ...


concordo con te.
però mi chiedo, possibile che un matrimonio debba sempre essre visto come una lotta tra due opposti?
tanto mi dai, tanto ti do.
la signora non deve scendere da nessuna giostra a dirla tutta.
non è un dovere il matrimonio... dovrebbe essre un piacer.
stupisce infine pure lui, cosa spera di recuperare se già tutto il parentato sa della tresca?
cosa èveramente l'onore, il rispetto della sua famiglia?
non chiedere se già hai cominciato a distruggere.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Aprile 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> concordo con te.
> però mi chiedo, possibile che un matrimonio debba sempre essre visto come una lotta tra due opposti?
> tanto mi dai, tanto ti do.
> la signora non deve scendere da nessuna giostra a dirla tutta.
> ...


Per giostra intendo la fase adrenalinica e farfallosa nello stomaco che lei stà vivendo con l'altro.

Perchè da marito pretenderei un comportamento da donna, e poi madre e moglie, quarantenne e non da giovinetta quindicenne. 

Chi ho spostato ? Una di Jersey Shore o un essere pensante ? 

Perchè ho detto prima donna e poi madre e mogile ? Perchè da donna, o da uomo nel caso opposto, ti devi comportare.

Gli slanci d'affetto sapendo che in serata "andrai in piscina" ? Tieniteli per te, perchè se fossi Eagle, il prossimo che mi fa la prenderei a calci sulle gengive (metaforicamente parlando).

Allora, cominciamo a dare il giusto nome alle cose ? Non mi dire: "stasera vado in piscina", devi avere il coraggio di dirmi "stasera mi vedo con lui"; una cosa del genere mi farebbe pensare che sei anche pronta a prendertene le conseguenze. 

In queste situazioni, in cui uno dei due ha perso la trebisonda, in questo caso lei, l'altro deve pensare per due e piangersi fiumi di lacrime da solo. 

Vuoi "andare in piscina" ? (continuare a stare sulla giostra) Vacci. Noi Uomini (o Donne) con la U (o con la D) maiuscola abbiamo ben altro a cui pensare, tipo due figli o cercare di tenere una famiglia (o una coppia) unita.

Il giorno che la giostra ti ha stufato, o ti accorgi che non era così bella come pensavi, invece di tuo marito ti ritrovi con la lettera di un avvocato o un armadio vuoto ? Bella, tu hai voluto continuare a girare su quella giostra, noi qui mica stiamo a smacchiare i leopardi o a passare lo smalto sulle unghie delle cricetine.


----------



## papino (12 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Per giostra intendo la fase adrenalinica e farfallosa nello stomaco che lei stà vivendo con l'altro.
> 
> Perchè da marito pretenderei un comportamento da donna, e poi madre e moglie, quarantenne e non da giovinetta quindicenne.
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente. L'ha scelta lei quella strada,  e adesso ne paga le conseguenze.


----------



## eagle (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia. però tu la controllavi. ariahia.


Guarda il caso, le volte che l'ho controllata (due) ho sempre scoperto qualcosa che non andava. Sarò io matto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per giostra intendo la fase adrenalinica e farfallosa nello stomaco che lei stà vivendo con l'altro.
> 
> Perchè da marito pretenderei un comportamento da donna, e poi madre e moglie, quarantenne e non da giovinetta quindicenne.
> 
> ...


ti smeraldo, ti quoto e applaudo virtualmente.


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Quotone per tubarao!!!!! :up:


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Guarda il caso, le volte che l'ho controllata (due) ho sempre scoperto qualcosa che non andava. Sarò io matto?


Io fino ad ora ho letto senza commentare,ma adesso direi basta no?Insomma ora ti devi sentire in colpa perchè controlli una che racconta stronzate per coprire i suoi salti a candella su piselli sbarazzini?Altro che salti in piscina....,e gia tre anni fa con l'ex fidanzato...mo basto no?.Adesso eagle la sensazione brutta che mi dai e che tua moglie fa il cazzo che gli pare perchè non teme le tue reazioni.Scusa la franchezza credo proprio che pensi di avere accanto un coglione.Adesso vedi tu ,se i panni del coglione sono congrui alla tua persona o meno...!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Per un marito o una moglie traditi credo che la reazione corretta sia quella indicata da Tubarau. Però non lo so se si possa aspettare e quindi pretendere che si tronchi una relazione dalla sera alla mattina. Un tempo, ridottissimo, che dia la possibilità di chiudere ci vuole. E' doloroso per il tradito pensare che ci sia questo bisogno di un addio all'amante ma neppure l'amante è uno straccio. Altre bugie però non sono accettabili.


----------



## papino (12 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io fino ad ora ho letto senza commentare,ma adesso direi basta no?Insomma ora ti devi sentire in colpa perchè controlli una che racconta stronzate per coprire i suoi salti a candella su piselli sbarazzini?Altro che salti in piscina....,e gia tre anni fa con l'ex fidanzato...mo basto no?.Adesso eagle la sensazione brutta che mi dai e che tua moglie fa il cazzo che gli pare perchè non teme le tue reazioni.Scusa la franchezza credo proprio che pensi di avere accanto un coglione.Adesso vedi tu ,se i panni del coglione sono congrui alla tua persona o meno...!


Cazzo se hai ragione,  lui non è  coglione, sicuramente come me pensa anche ai figli e alle conseguenze che potrà avere una volta che è stato buttato fuori di casa. Meglio che sta tranquillo se no se la prende nel sedere,  leggi di merda, va sempre tutto alla moglie senza reddito e con figli,  vedi il mio caso,  mi so dovuto stare zitto,  calmo, calmo e prenderla nel sedere giorno per giorno per ottenere la consensuale, l'udienza e per lunedì mattina. Lo so che uno vorrebbe reagire in modo brusco e diretto,  facendogliela pagare,  ma non si può. Cazzo come mi sento di merda anche'io, per le merdate che mi ha fatto,  come lo capisco.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un marito o una moglie traditi credo che la reazione corretta sia quella indicata da Tubarau. Però non lo so se si possa aspettare e quindi pretendere che si tronchi una relazione dalla sera alla mattina. Un tempo, ridottissimo, che dia la possibilità di chiudere ci vuole. E' doloroso per il tradito pensare che ci sia questo bisogno di un addio all'amante ma neppure l'amante è uno straccio. Altre bugie però non sono accettabili.


Io infatti non ho scritto di chiudere.Almeno di non farsi coglionare però...!


----------



## papino (12 Aprile 2013)

*R: Fine di un matrimonio*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatti non ho scritto di chiudere.Almeno di non farsi coglionare però...!


Quello sì,  perché poi se ne approfitta,  ma sempre in modo soft,  ma prendendola per il culo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2013)

*Papino*



papino ha detto:


> Cazzo se hai ragione, lui non è coglione, sicuramente come me pensa anche ai figli e alle conseguenze che potrà avere una volta che è stato buttato fuori di casa. Meglio che sta tranquillo se no se la prende nel sedere, leggi di merda, va sempre tutto alla moglie senza reddito e con figli, vedi il mio caso, mi so dovuto stare zitto, calmo, calmo e prenderla nel sedere giorno per giorno per ottenere la consensuale, l'udienza e per lunedì mattina. Lo so che uno vorrebbe reagire in modo brusco e diretto, facendogliela pagare, ma non si può. Cazzo come mi sento di merda anche'io, per le merdate che mi ha fatto, come lo capisco.


Papino ci sono le vie di mezzo o no?Non ho scritto di fare le guerre ma neanche di far finta di non vedere cha alla moglie gli stano facendo il culo come un tarallo o no?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatti non ho scritto di chiudere.Almeno di non farsi coglionare però...!


Eagle non è sincero con lei: sa cose che non le dice, prova sentimenti che maschera. Non è il modo giusto di rapportarsi. Se si vuole sincerità bisogna essere sinceri e accettare il rischio di soffrire di più. Non si può fare il "padrone" che spia il "dipendente" per raccogliere le prove per licenziarlo. A proposito, in generale, tutta questa idea del raccogliere le prove per una separazione ribadisco che è una stronzata perché per una separazione consensuale non c'è da provare nulla. E' evidente che nel 99% (e mi tengo bassa) dei casi ci si separa perché c'è stato un tradimento che è la causa o il sintomo della fine del matrimonio. La legge constata che i coniugi vogliono separarsi il perché son fatti loro. Se si supera questo pregiudizio si può soffrire un pochino meno.


----------



## oscuro (12 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Eagle non è sincero con lei: sa cose che non le dice, prova sentimenti che maschera. Non è il modo giusto di rapportarsi. Se si vuole sincerità bisogna essere sinceri e accettare il rischio di soffrire di più. Non si può fare il "padrone" che spia il "dipendente" per raccogliere le prove per licenziarlo. A proposito, in generale, tutta questa idea del raccogliere le prove per una separazione ribadisco che è una stronzata perché per una separazione consensuale non c'è da provare nulla. E' evidente che nel 99% (e mi tengo bassa) dei casi ci si separa perché c'è stato un tradimento che è la causa o il sintomo della fine del matrimonio. La legge constata che i coniugi vogliono separarsi il perché son fatti loro. Se si supera questo pregiudizio si può soffrire un pochino meno.


Si,ma è lei che ha incominciato a prendere fave a pecorina fuori casa.Insomma la non sincerità di eagle in questo frangente mi sembra il male minore,se penso che dall'altra parte c'è una moglie che asserisce di andare in piscina,mente invece va per luganiche...!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma è lei che ha incominciato a prendere fave a pecorina fuori casa.Insomma la non sincerità di eagle in questo frangente mi sembra il male minore,se penso che dall'altra parte c'è una moglie che asserisce di andare in piscina,mente invece va per luganiche...!


Non difendo la moglie che mi sembra in una grande fase di confusione, se vogliamo essere delicati , dico solo che non c'è motivo di non dirle che sa che non è andata in piscina. A parte che l'altro l'ha conosciuto in piscina e quindi non ha proprio detto che andava a fare una novena. Cosa stia facendo adesso con l'altro non lo sappiamo, come non lo sa Eagle, potrebbe anche parlare per riuscire a chiudere. Per avere chiarezza bisogna essere chiari e fermi, come ha scritto Tubarau.


----------



## Daniele (12 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma è lei che ha incominciato a prendere fave a pecorina fuori casa.Insomma la non sincerità di eagle in questo frangente mi sembra il male minore,se penso che dall'altra parte c'è una moglie che asserisce di andare in piscina,mente invece va per luganiche...!


La signora si sepcializza in particolari salsicce allora!!!  Grandioso oscuro!!!


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un marito o una moglie traditi credo che la reazione corretta sia quella indicata da Tubarau. Però non lo so se si possa aspettare e quindi *pretendere che si tronchi una relazione dalla sera alla mattina. Un tempo, ridottissimo, che dia la possibilità di chiudere ci vuole*. E' doloroso per il tradito pensare che ci sia questo bisogno di un addio all'amante ma neppure l'amante è uno straccio. Altre bugie però non sono accettabili.




...e invece si deve proprio pretendere: se si vuole si può troncare in un nanosecondo, anche perché parliamo di sposati.
Se si vuole.
Se, invece, si tergiversa, il tradito prende atto che il cuore è occupato da un'altra persona, o ANCHE da un'altra persona, e allora....via dalle palle!
Il tradito non sa proprio che farsene della presenza del mentecatto/a in questione.  
E se è confuso/a che vada a schiarirsi le idee fuori di casa e che non torni più, neanche con la cenere in capo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece si deve proprio pretendere: se si vuole si può troncare in un nanosecondo, anche perché parliamo di sposati.
> Se si vuole.
> Se, invece, si tergiversa, il tradito prende atto che il cuore è occupato da un'altra persona, o ANCHE da un'altra persona, e allora....via dalle palle!
> *Il tradito non sa proprio che farsene della presenza del mentecatto/a in questione.
> E se è confuso/a che vada a schiarirsi le idee fuori di casa e che non torni più, neanche con la cenere in capo*.


Da scolpire nella pietra se non fossero coinvolti nella questione pure due bambini...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece si deve proprio pretendere: se si vuole si può troncare in un nanosecondo, anche perché parliamo di sposati.
> Se si vuole.
> Se, invece, si tergiversa, il tradito prende atto che il cuore è occupato da un'altra persona, o ANCHE da un'altra persona, e allora....via dalle palle!
> Il tradito non sa proprio che farsene della presenza del mentecatto/a in questione.
> E se è confuso/a che vada a schiarirsi le idee fuori di casa e che non torni più, neanche con la cenere in capo.


Quotone :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece si deve proprio pretendere: se si vuole si può troncare in un nanosecondo, anche perché parliamo di sposati.
> Se si vuole.
> Se, invece, si tergiversa, il tradito prende atto che il cuore è occupato da un'altra persona, o ANCHE da un'altra persona, e allora....via dalle palle!
> Il tradito non sa proprio che farsene della presenza del mentecatto/a in questione.
> E se è confuso/a che vada a schiarirsi le idee fuori di casa e che non torni più, neanche con la cenere in capo.


Certo che il cuore è occupato! Glielo ha detto! Se sceglie di restare in famiglia ha comunque bisogno di un addio.


----------



## eagle (12 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io fino ad ora ho letto senza commentare,ma adesso direi basta no?Insomma ora ti devi sentire in colpa perchè controlli una che racconta stronzate per coprire i suoi salti a candella su piselli sbarazzini?Altro che salti in piscina....,e gia tre anni fa con l'ex fidanzato...mo basto no?.Adesso eagle la sensazione brutta che mi dai e che tua moglie fa il cazzo che gli pare perchè non teme le tue reazioni.Scusa la franchezza credo proprio che pensi di avere accanto un coglione.Adesso vedi tu ,se i panni del coglione sono congrui alla tua persona o meno...!


Occhio che le aquile sono rapaci...


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e invece si deve proprio pretendere: se si vuole si può troncare in un nanosecondo, anche perché parliamo di sposati.
> Se si vuole.
> Se, invece, si tergiversa, il tradito prende atto che il cuore è occupato da un'altra persona, o ANCHE da un'altra persona, e allora....via dalle palle!
> Il tradito non sa proprio che farsene della presenza del mentecatto/a in questione.
> E se è confuso/a che vada a schiarirsi le idee fuori di casa e che non torni più, neanche con la cenere in capo.



Straquoto. In un nanosecondo o fuori dai maroni, ne me lo ha chiesto ne gliela avrei data la possibilità di dirle addio, hanno già fatto abbastanza danni 'prima'.


----------



## devastata (12 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei amava suo nonno, è stata* una perdita terribile per lei e su questo non transigo ed esigo rispetto,* perchè ogni persona elabora i suoi lutti dipendentmente dalla relazione che aveva con quella persona. Non sai quante volte siamo andati a trovare suo nonno ed io vedevo come lei amasse lui.
> Non mi ha obbligato a scendere, sentendola piangere e comunque non rinnegando quello che c'era stato tra di noi io sono sceso, non sapendo che lei aveva rinnegato con i fatti la nostra storia, mettendomi nella condizione di non poter scegliere se aiutarla o no sapendo tutti i fatti, perchè se avessi saputo...avrei buttato giù il telefono sapendo che suo nonno era morto.



Ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa dover stare con la bocca chiusa e non farsi scoprire da nessuna persona perchè uno :carneval:*stron**zo di nonno è seccato in un momento sbagliato*?


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che il cuore è occupato! Glielo ha detto! Se sceglie di restare in famiglia ha comunque bisogno di un addio.


Ma no, secondo me ha bisogno di una bella rettificata all'ano!


----------



## Daniele (15 Aprile 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa significa dover stare con la bocca chiusa e non farsi scoprire da nessuna persona perchè uno :carneval:*stron**zo di nonno è seccato in un momento sbagliato*?


Carissima, poteva non chiamarmi e vivere bella e felice lasciandomi me a vivere la mia vita, visto che stavo già meglio. Pensa, riparlando con mia madre lei mi ha detto che appena avrà possibilità di nuocere  a lei agirà in maniera tale da farlo, mia madre ha vissuto 2 anni e mezzo di inferno per il fatto che stessi male io, con problemi economici forti dovuti alla crisi ed io che cercavo il suicidio, lei non andava a lavorare per tenermi compagnia per paura di tornare a casa e trovarmi morto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma no, secondo me ha bisogno di una bella rettificata all'ano!


Un altro che ha una fissazione:nuke::mexican:


----------



## oscuro (16 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro che ha una fissazione:nuke::mexican:


Un altro?perchè ci son altri con quella fissazione?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un altro?perchè ci son altri con quella fissazione?


Nooooooooooooooo. Tu ne conosci:carneval:?


----------



## eagle (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo. Tu ne conosci:carneval:?


Cari ragazzi,
rieccomi qui dopo qualche giorno. Come potete immaginare sono stati giorni intensi, logoranti. Chi scrive su questo forum forse ha vissuto la mia stessa esperienza, ma vi posso assicurare che mai avrei pensato che la meschinità umana potesse arrivare a certi livelli. Sto scoprendo cose inimmaginabili e penso che ancora tanto c'è da vedere. Solo vivendo certe situazioni si può immaginare la sofferenza e lo stato di angoscia che si prova in questi momenti. D'altra parte non vi nascondo che le continue "coltellate alle spalle", seppur dolorose, mi stanno facendo crescere ed acquisire una nuova consapevolezza. Solo il dolore e la verità possono farmi rinascere. Un giorno magari vi racconterò qualcosa di più, anche se immagino che per voi saranno cose già sentite tante volte.
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi,
> rieccomi qui dopo qualche giorno. Come potete immaginare sono stati giorni intensi, logoranti. Chi scrive su questo forum forse ha vissuto la mia stessa esperienza, ma vi posso assicurare che mai avrei pensato che la meschinità umana potesse arrivare a certi livelli. Sto scoprendo cose inimmaginabili e penso che ancora tanto c'è da vedere. Solo vivendo certe situazioni si può immaginare la sofferenza e lo stato di angoscia che si prova in questi momenti. D'altra parte non vi nascondo che le continue "coltellate alle spalle", seppur dolorose, mi stanno facendo crescere ed acquisire una nuova consapevolezza. Solo il dolore e la verità possono farmi rinascere. Un giorno magari vi racconterò qualcosa di più, anche se immagino che per voi saranno cose già sentite tante volte.
> Buona giornata a tutti


Troverai il modo di uscirne più forte:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi,
> rieccomi qui dopo qualche giorno. Come potete immaginare sono stati giorni intensi, logoranti. Chi scrive su questo forum forse ha vissuto la mia stessa esperienza, ma vi posso assicurare che mai avrei pensato che la meschinità umana potesse arrivare a certi livelli. Sto scoprendo cose inimmaginabili e penso che ancora tanto c'è da vedere. Solo vivendo certe situazioni si può immaginare la sofferenza e lo stato di angoscia che si prova in questi momenti. D'altra parte non vi nascondo che le continue "coltellate alle spalle", seppur dolorose, mi stanno facendo crescere ed acquisire una nuova consapevolezza. Solo il dolore e la verità possono farmi rinascere. Un giorno magari vi racconterò qualcosa di più, anche se immagino che per voi saranno cose già sentite tante volte.
> Buona giornata a tutti


quando hai bisogno di sfogarti siamo qui. Forza.


----------



## devastata (23 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari ragazzi,
> rieccomi qui dopo qualche giorno. Come potete immaginare sono stati giorni intensi, logoranti. Chi scrive su questo forum forse ha vissuto la mia stessa esperienza, ma vi posso assicurare che mai avrei pensato che la meschinità umana potesse arrivare a certi livelli. Sto scoprendo cose inimmaginabili e penso che ancora tanto c'è da vedere. Solo vivendo certe situazioni si può immaginare la sofferenza e lo stato di angoscia che si prova in questi momenti. D'altra parte non vi nascondo che le continue "coltellate alle spalle", seppur dolorose, mi stanno facendo crescere ed acquisire una nuova consapevolezza. *Solo il dolore e la verità possono farmi rinascere. *Un giorno magari vi racconterò qualcosa di più, anche se immagino che per voi saranno cose già sentite tante volte.
> Buona giornata a tutti


Almeno sei ottimista, e giustamente, sei ancora giovane e hai molto tempo per farlo. 

Quando hai voglia di scrivere.........intanto forza.


----------



## tesla (23 Aprile 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> le continue "coltellate alle spalle", seppur dolorose, mi stanno facendo crescere ed acquisire una nuova consapevolezza. Solo il dolore e la verità possono farmi rinascere. Un giorno magari vi racconterò qualcosa di più, anche se immagino che per voi saranno cose già sentite tante volte


bravo è lo spirito giusto, rinascere e crescere :up:
qualsiasi cosa ci racconterai, anche se già sentita, farà  del bene a tutti quanti


----------



## eagle (6 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Almeno sei ottimista, e giustamente, sei ancora giovane e hai molto tempo per farlo.
> 
> Quando hai voglia di scrivere.........intanto forza.


Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. In questi ultimi giorni tutto è precipitato molto velocemente. Ho tentato di ricucire il rapporto con mia moglie ma si è dimostrata un muro di gomma. Mai un minimo segnale di pentimento, mai un piccolo cedimento che potesse far pensare ad un ripensamento. Ha continuato a frequentare l'altro, a chiamarlo, sempre nascondendo tutto. Io nel frattempo sono riuscito ad acquisire delle prove che dimostrano inequivocabilmente, come qualcuno di voi pensava, che il tradimento c'è stato ed è stato completo. Quando gliele ho sbattute in faccia si è chiusa in se stessa ed i nostri rapporti si sono deteriorati ulteriormente.
La cosa paradossale è che tutto, dico tutto, quello che ho fatto dalla fine di marzo è stato da lei strumentalizzato per dirmi che il mio comportamento peggiorava le cose e creva un baratro nei nostri rapporti, spingendola sempre più nelle braccia dell'altro. Ha tentato sin dall'inizio di colpevolizzarmi per giustificare il suo comportamento ignobile.
La realtà è che ha solo cercato di tenermi "buono" per tentare di riorganizzarsi dopo la scoperta. D'altronde sin dall'inizio mi ha chiesto di allontanarmi da casa per poter riflettere, senza ovviamente rinunciare a vedere lui. Allo stesso tempo mi chiedeva di comportarci civilmente per il bene dei figli. Lui le avrebbe addirittura chiesto già di andare a vivere insieme e lei avrebbe preso tempo. Questo mi fa capire ancora di più quanto siano entrambi immaturi e irresponsabili.
In questa situazione ho deciso di prendere io l'iniziativa e due giorni fa le ho fatto scrivere dal mio avvocato per chiedere la separazione. Fino a pochi giorni prima mi diceva che forse era ancora presto per parlare di queste cose ma al mio annuncio non mi sembra si sia sconvolta. Adesso ripete sole in modo ossessivo che lei vuole stare sola (ma vedendo lui), che ha bisogno di riflettere e che non sa che cosa fare della sua vita.
Io ho preso questa decisione innanzitutto perchè fa bene a me, non ce la facevo più a stare a casa aspettando che lei decidesse chi scegliere (anche se effettivamente la sua scelta l'ha fatta da tempo), trattandomi non come un marito ma come uno dei fidanzatini del liceo. Devo ricominciare a decidere io della mia vita, anche se devo confessarvi che la mattina, quando all'alba mi sveglio, sento un grande vuoto ed è difficile alzarsi dal letto e cominciare la giornata.
In secondo luogo questa scelta può fare bene ai miei figli e costringere mia moglie a comportarsi in maniera più "civile".
Infine credevo che la richiesta di separazione potesse rappresentare uno schock in grado di far comprendere ad entrambi cosa stesse realmente succedendo. Su questo punto sono sempre meno convinto ma sicuramene oggi mi sento un pò meglio.
Adesso ci aspettano gli avvocati, l'ha voluto lei, è troppo facile tradire, non pentirsi e volere una via di uscita soft. A questo punto devo tutelare i miei interessi e quelli dei miei figli perchè la persona che ho di fronte è capace di tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. In questi ultimi giorni tutto è precipitato molto velocemente. Ho tentato di ricucire il rapporto con mia moglie ma si è dimostrata un muro di gomma. Mai un minimo segnale di pentimento, mai un piccolo cedimento che potesse far pensare ad un ripensamento. Ha continuato a frequentare l'altro, a chiamarlo, sempre nascondendo tutto. Io nel frattempo sono riuscito ad acquisire delle prove che dimostrano inequivocabilmente, come qualcuno di voi pensava, che il tradimento c'è stato ed è stato completo. Quando gliele ho sbattute in faccia si è chiusa in se stessa ed i nostri rapporti si sono deteriorati ulteriormente.
> La cosa paradossale è che tutto, dico tutto, quello che ho fatto dalla fine di marzo è stato da lei strumentalizzato per dirmi che il mio comportamento peggiorava le cose e creva un baratro nei nostri rapporti, spingendola sempre più nelle braccia dell'altro. Ha tentato sin dall'inizio di colpevolizzarmi per giustificare il suo comportamento ignobile.
> La realtà è che ha solo cercato di tenermi "buono" per tentare di riorganizzarsi dopo la scoperta. D'altronde sin dall'inizio mi ha chiesto di allontanarmi da casa per poter riflettere, senza ovviamente rinunciare a vedere lui. Allo stesso tempo mi chiedeva di comportarci civilmente per il bene dei figli. Lui le avrebbe addirittura chiesto già di andare a vivere insieme e lei avrebbe preso tempo. Questo mi fa capire ancora di più quanto siano entrambi immaturi e irresponsabili.
> In questa situazione ho deciso di prendere io l'iniziativa e due giorni fa le ho fatto scrivere dal mio avvocato per chiedere la separazione. Fino a pochi giorni prima mi diceva che forse era ancora presto per parlare di queste cose ma al mio annuncio non mi sembra si sia sconvolta. Adesso ripete sole in modo ossessivo che lei vuole stare sola (ma vedendo lui), che ha bisogno di riflettere e che non sa che cosa fare della sua vita.
> ...


Ti leggo deciso e determinato quindi :up:


----------



## Cla87 (6 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. In questi ultimi giorni tutto è precipitato molto velocemente. Ho tentato di ricucire il rapporto con mia moglie ma si è dimostrata un muro di gomma. Mai un minimo segnale di pentimento, mai un piccolo cedimento che potesse far pensare ad un ripensamento. Ha continuato a frequentare l'altro, a chiamarlo, sempre nascondendo tutto. Io nel frattempo sono riuscito ad acquisire delle prove che dimostrano inequivocabilmente, come qualcuno di voi pensava, che il tradimento c'è stato ed è stato completo. Quando gliele ho sbattute in faccia si è chiusa in se stessa ed i nostri rapporti si sono deteriorati ulteriormente.
> La cosa paradossale è che tutto, dico tutto, quello che ho fatto dalla fine di marzo è stato da lei strumentalizzato per dirmi che il mio comportamento peggiorava le cose e creva un baratro nei nostri rapporti, spingendola sempre più nelle braccia dell'altro. Ha tentato sin dall'inizio di colpevolizzarmi per giustificare il suo comportamento ignobile.
> La realtà è che ha solo cercato di tenermi "buono" per tentare di riorganizzarsi dopo la scoperta. D'altronde sin dall'inizio mi ha chiesto di allontanarmi da casa per poter riflettere, senza ovviamente rinunciare a vedere lui. Allo stesso tempo mi chiedeva di comportarci civilmente per il bene dei figli. Lui le avrebbe addirittura chiesto già di andare a vivere insieme e lei avrebbe preso tempo. Questo mi fa capire ancora di più quanto siano entrambi immaturi e irresponsabili.
> In questa situazione ho deciso di prendere io l'iniziativa e due giorni fa le ho fatto scrivere dal mio avvocato per chiedere la separazione. Fino a pochi giorni prima mi diceva che forse era ancora presto per parlare di queste cose ma al mio annuncio non mi sembra si sia sconvolta. Adesso ripete sole in modo ossessivo che lei vuole stare sola (ma vedendo lui), che ha bisogno di riflettere e che non sa che cosa fare della sua vita.
> ...


leggendo la tua storia mi sembra di rivivere la relazione fra me la mia ex, ovviamente con differenze sostanziose circa la durata e i traguardi raggiunti, ma questo è un altro discorso. Veniamo a te: lei vuole la sua storiella adolescenziale. due o tre mesi con lui sono stati sufficienti a distruggere 20 anni di vita insieme, di amore, di condivisione, ecc. ecc. 
Chi ha incontrato lei? Gesù Cristo in persona? Jhonny Depp? boh. Sembra proprio di avere a che fare con una donna immatura, irresponsabile, poco razionale, cinica ed egoista. Bene, poteva andare peggio. potevi ritrovarti in questa situazione a 50 anni. Si può sempre ricominciare. Come hai ben detto, adesso inizia a tutelare i tuoi interessi e a pensare a te stesso. Capisco la sensazione di vuoto che hai dentro quando ti svegli la mattina. Ti senti fallito! il tuo progetto è fallito! amico mio sta sensazione te la porti avanti per molto tempo quindi vedi di farci l'abitudine il più presto possibile. personalmente, sono passati 7 mesi da quando mi son lasciato (dopo una storia di 5 anni, non ero sposato!) e ancora adesso qualche mattina ho questa sensazione di vuoto. Sti cazzi, la assecondo, dura poco, esco di casa e faccio colazione al bar. Tieniti impegnato e fai qualcosa che ti gratifichi: vai in palestra, lavora intensamente, rifatti il guardaroba, cambia macchina, cambia profumo, coltiva un hobby, suona uno strumento, leggi libri. Sono tutti palliativi, ma fidati diventano piano piano parte integrante della tua giornata e riusciranno (seppur in minima parte) a riempire la tua giornata e ad affievolire quel senso di vuoto che senti ogni mattina. Ogni piccola cosa che farai per te stesso sarà un punto di sutura che rimarginerà la ferita del tuo cuore. L'ultimo punto lo metterà la prossima donna! e non perdere fiducia nell'amore, sei ancora giovane e non tutte le donne son come la tua oramai ex. In bocca al lupo amico, io sono con te!

ps: vai a mignotte!
pps: scherzavo.....(forse)


----------



## Eliade (6 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Adesso ci aspettano gli avvocati, l'ha voluto lei, è troppo facile tradire, non pentirsi e volere una via di uscita soft. A questo punto devo tutelare i miei interessi e quelli dei miei figli perchè la persona che ho di fronte è capace di tutto.


Prima di passare ai fatti...trovale un lavoro, altrimenti oltre al danno, anche la beffa!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. In questi ultimi giorni tutto è precipitato molto velocemente. Ho tentato di ricucire il rapporto con mia moglie ma si è dimostrata un muro di gomma. Mai un minimo segnale di pentimento, mai un piccolo cedimento che potesse far pensare ad un ripensamento. Ha continuato a frequentare l'altro, a chiamarlo, sempre nascondendo tutto. Io nel frattempo sono riuscito ad acquisire delle prove che dimostrano inequivocabilmente, come qualcuno di voi pensava, che il tradimento c'è stato ed è stato completo. Quando gliele ho sbattute in faccia si è chiusa in se stessa ed i nostri rapporti si sono deteriorati ulteriormente.
> La cosa paradossale è che tutto, dico tutto, quello che ho fatto dalla fine di marzo è stato da lei strumentalizzato per dirmi che il mio comportamento peggiorava le cose e creva un baratro nei nostri rapporti, spingendola sempre più nelle braccia dell'altro. Ha tentato sin dall'inizio di colpevolizzarmi per giustificare il suo comportamento ignobile.
> La realtà è che ha solo cercato di tenermi "buono" per tentare di riorganizzarsi dopo la scoperta. D'altronde sin dall'inizio mi ha chiesto di allontanarmi da casa per poter riflettere, senza ovviamente rinunciare a vedere lui. Allo stesso tempo mi chiedeva di comportarci civilmente per il bene dei figli. Lui le avrebbe addirittura chiesto già di andare a vivere insieme e lei avrebbe preso tempo. Questo mi fa capire ancora di più quanto siano entrambi immaturi e irresponsabili.
> In questa situazione ho deciso di prendere io l'iniziativa e due giorni fa le ho fatto scrivere dal mio avvocato per chiedere la separazione. Fino a pochi giorni prima mi diceva che forse era ancora presto per parlare di queste cose ma al mio annuncio non mi sembra si sia sconvolta. Adesso ripete sole in modo ossessivo che lei vuole stare sola (ma vedendo lui), che ha bisogno di riflettere e che non sa che cosa fare della sua vita.
> ...


Mi dispiace. E' un periodo bruttissimo. Non stupirti di sentirti un momento disperato e un altro sollevato: succede così. Un abbraccio


----------



## Daniele (6 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Prima di passare ai fatti...trovale un lavoro, altrimenti oltre al danno, anche la beffa!!


Anzi, diciamo che lei deve andare a lavorare....domani. E dille che se non trova lavoro può benissimo prendere salsiccini notturni a pagamento, che non è un problema tuo, ma visto che è già allegra di suo (per via del tradimento) dovrebbe esserci abituata ad infarcire la realtà per farla sembrare diversamente.
Non si chiama pompino, ma respirazione bocca -bocca...purtroppo scorretta.


----------



## eagle (6 Maggio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> leggendo la tua storia mi sembra di rivivere la relazione fra me la mia ex, ovviamente con differenze sostanziose circa la durata e i traguardi raggiunti, ma questo è un altro discorso. Veniamo a te: lei vuole la sua storiella adolescenziale. due o tre mesi con lui sono stati sufficienti a distruggere 20 anni di vita insieme, di amore, di condivisione, ecc. ecc. Chi ha incontrato lei? Gesù Cristo in persona? Jhonny Depp? boh. Sembra proprio di avere a che fare con una donna immatura, irresponsabile, poco razionale, cinica ed egoista. Bene, poteva andare peggio. potevi ritrovarti in questa situazione a 50 anni. Si può sempre ricominciare. Come hai ben detto, adesso inizia a tutelare i tuoi interessi e a pensare a te stesso. Capisco la sensazione di vuoto che hai dentro quando ti svegli la mattina. Ti senti fallito! il tuo progetto è fallito! amico mio sta sensazione te la porti avanti per molto tempo quindi vedi di farci l'abitudine il più presto possibile. personalmente, sono passati 7 mesi da quando mi son lasciato (dopo una storia di 5 anni, non ero sposato!) e ancora adesso qualche mattina ho questa sensazione di vuoto. Sti cazzi, la assecondo, dura poco, esco di casa e faccio colazione al bar. Tieniti impegnato e fai qualcosa che ti gratifichi: vai in palestra, lavora intensamente, rifatti il guardaroba, cambia macchina, cambia profumo, coltiva un hobby, suona uno strumento, leggi libri. Sono tutti palliativi, ma fidati diventano piano piano parte integrante della tua giornata e riusciranno (seppur in minima parte) a riempire la tua giornata e ad affievolire quel senso di vuoto che senti ogni mattina. Ogni piccola cosa che farai per te stesso sarà un punto di sutura che rimarginerà la ferita del tuo cuore. L'ultimo punto lo metterà la prossima donna! e non perdere fiducia nell'amore, sei ancora giovane e non tutte le donne son come la tua oramai ex. In bocca al lupo amico, io sono con te!ps: vai a mignotte!pps: scherzavo.....(forse)


Grazie Amico, seguiro' il tuo consiglio. Non quello sulle mign...


----------



## Cla87 (6 Maggio 2013)

tranquillo, io scherzavo sulle mign.... 
peri l resto ero serio


----------



## MillePensieri (7 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. [...]


Forza eagle, è una situazione estremamente dolorosa, non è andata come avresti voluto, ma stai affrontando tutto con equilibrio e determinazione.
Non è da tutti, tifo per te. 
:up:


----------



## emme76 (7 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' una brutta situazione
> ma il fatto di mettere in mezzo genitori e sorelle è una grande cazzata PER ME
> Sul fatto che si amoano e mille altre balle io non ne sarei cosi sicuro...


concordo con lunapiena :up:


----------



## Andrea68 (8 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di poterla perdonare nel caso lei faccia retromarcia?  Non è facile, credimi.


Ecco, questo si che sembra scontato e non lo è per niente. Io mia moglie l'ho voluta perdonare perché la paura di perderla superava di molto la rabbia per il tradimento e per tutte le balle annesse. Poi però lei ha scambiato il mio perdono per debolezza e ha ripreso a vedersi con lui. Scoperta una seconda volta non l'ho più perdonata. Sono ancora con lei, ma solo per i figli e per le difficoltà economiche di una separazione, ma anche questa fase durerà ancora poco


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2013)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo si che sembra scontato e non lo è per niente. Io mia moglie l'ho voluta perdonare perché la paura di perderla superava di molto la rabbia per il tradimento e per tutte le balle annesse. Poi però lei ha scambiato il mio perdono per debolezza e ha ripreso a vedersi con lui. Scoperta una seconda volta non l'ho più perdonata. Sono ancora con lei, ma solo per i figli e per le difficoltà economiche di una separazione, ma anche questa fase durerà ancora poco


La paura di perdere una persona.
E' una condizione di estrema debolezza.
Se tu dici
senza di te non posso vivere..
L'altro ci gioca sopra.

Se tu dici...
Ehi cocca
guarda di trattarmi bene perchè a te ho aperto il mio cuore, occhio che è fragile...
Se tu mi tratti male
Io ti mando a cagare....

Sta più attenta...

Pensa bene a sta roba qua
perchè è basilare...
Se un dio è misericordioso
l'uomo se ne aprofitta
perchè dice, tanto poi mi perdona.

E allora se ti sembra di non poter vivere senza una data persona...
Chiediti
In definitiva che cosa ti dà questa persona di così irrinunciabile.

Se tu mi dici, resto con lei, per necessità, doveri, comodità responsabilità, io ti credo.

Ma se guardi film bianco di Kieslovsky...capisci anche come si fa a guarire da una dipendenza affettiva!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2013)

Cla87 ha detto:


> leggendo la tua storia mi sembra di rivivere la relazione fra me la mia ex, ovviamente con differenze sostanziose circa la durata e i traguardi raggiunti, ma questo è un altro discorso. Veniamo a te: lei vuole la sua storiella adolescenziale. due o tre mesi con lui sono stati sufficienti a distruggere 20 anni di vita insieme, di amore, di condivisione, ecc. ecc.
> Chi ha incontrato lei? Gesù Cristo in persona? Jhonny Depp? boh. Sembra proprio di avere a che fare con una donna immatura, irresponsabile, poco razionale, cinica ed egoista. Bene, poteva andare peggio. potevi ritrovarti in questa situazione a 50 anni. Si può sempre ricominciare. Come hai ben detto, adesso inizia a tutelare i tuoi interessi e a pensare a te stesso. Capisco la sensazione di vuoto che hai dentro quando ti svegli la mattina. Ti senti fallito! il tuo progetto è fallito! amico mio sta sensazione te la porti avanti per molto tempo quindi vedi di farci l'abitudine il più presto possibile. personalmente, sono passati 7 mesi da quando mi son lasciato (dopo una storia di 5 anni, non ero sposato!) e ancora adesso qualche mattina ho questa sensazione di vuoto. Sti cazzi, la assecondo, dura poco, esco di casa e faccio colazione al bar. Tieniti impegnato e fai qualcosa che ti gratifichi: vai in palestra, lavora intensamente, rifatti il guardaroba, cambia macchina, cambia profumo, coltiva un hobby, suona uno strumento, leggi libri. Sono tutti palliativi, ma fidati diventano piano piano parte integrante della tua giornata e riusciranno (seppur in minima parte) a riempire la tua giornata e ad affievolire quel senso di vuoto che senti ogni mattina. Ogni piccola cosa che farai per te stesso sarà un punto di sutura che rimarginerà la ferita del tuo cuore. L'ultimo punto lo metterà la prossima donna! e non perdere fiducia nell'amore, sei ancora giovane e non tutte le donne son come la tua oramai ex. In bocca al lupo amico, io sono con te!
> 
> ps: vai a mignotte!
> pps: scherzavo.....(forse)


Quoto (compreso il ps), sottoscrivo e smeraldo :up:


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2013)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo si che sembra scontato e non lo è per niente. Io mia moglie l'ho voluta perdonare perché la paura di perderla superava di molto la rabbia per il tradimento e per tutte le balle annesse. Poi però lei ha scambiato il mio perdono per debolezza e ha ripreso a vedersi con lui. Scoperta una seconda volta non l'ho più perdonata. Sono ancora con lei, ma solo per i figli e per le difficoltà economiche di una separazione, ma anche questa fase durerà ancora poco


Nel mio caso mia moglie non ha chiesto perdono. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento aveva già deciso ed era (è) convinta di chiudere il matrimonio e, a quanto pare, rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Questa condizione mi rende assolutamente debole perchè non posso fare altro che subire l'accaduto, senza alcuna possibilità di incidere, al momento, sulla mia vita. E' per questo che ho deciso di chiedere la separazione, per tentare di riappropriarmi della mia vita ed esserne almeno in parte protagonista. Naturalmente tutto ciò ha conseguenze devastanti sui figli, su me stesso, su tutto ma forse è meglio così. Il tempo dovrebbe (spero) curare le ferite e allora potrò guardarmi indietro con più distacco, probabilmente ringraziando il cielo di non aver tirato avanti una storia che mi avrebbe logorato sempre più. Forse potrò sembrare freddo a dire queste cose, ma solo chi ha vissuto la mia esperienza può capire il senso di vuoto, le notti passate in bianco a chiedersi dove si è sbagliato, i tentativi inutili e frustranti di riconquistare una persona ormai lontana, gli alti e bassi fra un fugace ottimismo per il futuro e la continua voglia di piangere come un bambino. Il tradimento rappresenta una delle esperienze più devastanti della vita perchè fa venire meno la fiducia negli altri e fa perdere l'autostima. Ci si trova improvvisamente soli e indifesi perchè oltre all'amata/o si perde una parte di noi stessi. Non è per questo forse che ci si innamora e si condivide un progetto di vita? Non è per riempire un vuoto che abbiamo dentro, donando tutto di noi stessi ad una persona con cui condividere gioie e dolori offrendole amore, dedizione, rispetto? Il tradimento spezza questa unione, riportandoci alla nostra condizione di solitudine, facendoci sentire per di più inadeguati. Ecco, adesso sto sprofondando di nuovo nella disperazione. A questo mi riferivo quando parlavo di alti e bassi, quindi vi saluto e ritorno a fare qualcosa che mi distragga.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (9 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie non ha chiesto perdono. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento aveva già deciso ed era (è) convinta di chiudere il matrimonio e, a quanto pare, rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Questa condizione mi rende assolutamente debole perchè non posso fare altro che subire l'accaduto, senza alcuna possibilità di incidere, al momento, sulla mia vita. E' per questo che ho deciso di chiedere la separazione, per tentare di riappropriarmi della mia vita ed esserne almeno in parte protagonista. Naturalmente tutto ciò ha conseguenze devastanti sui figli, su me stesso, su tutto ma forse è meglio così. Il tempo dovrebbe (spero) curare le ferite e allora potrò guardarmi indietro con più distacco, probabilmente ringraziando il cielo di non aver tirato avanti una storia che mi avrebbe logorato sempre più. Forse potrò sembrare freddo a dire queste cose, ma solo chi ha vissuto la mia esperienza può capire il senso di vuoto, le notti passate in bianco a chiedersi dove si è sbagliato, i tentativi inutili e frustranti di riconquistare una persona ormai lontana, gli alti e bassi fra un fugace ottimismo per il futuro e la continua voglia di piangere come un bambino. Il tradimento rappresenta una delle esperienze più devastanti della vita perchè fa venire meno la fiducia negli altri e fa perdere l'autostima. Ci si trova improvvisamente soli e indifesi perchè oltre all'amata/o si perde una parte di noi stessi. Non è per questo forse che ci si innamora e si condivide un progetto di vita? Non è per riempire un vuoto che abbiamo dentro, donando tutto di noi stessi ad una persona con cui condividere gioie e dolori offrendole amore, dedizione, rispetto? Il tradimento spezza questa unione, riportandoci alla nostra condizione di solitudine, facendoci sentire per di più inadeguati. Ecco, adesso sto sprofondando di nuovo nella disperazione. A questo mi riferivo quando parlavo di alti e bassi, quindi vi saluto e ritorno a fare qualcosa che mi distragga.


Ciao, da quanto ho letto e dato che anch'io ho vissuto come te l'esperienza del tradito, posso solo darti suggerimenti pratici. Prima di tutto parati il culo a livello economico. Proteggi l'emotività dei figli, evitandogli sceneggiate in presenza di tua moglie, ma parati il culo contro di lei. La frase di lei "il nostro matrimonio è finito da tempo" è in linea con il primo dei suggerimenti che potrebbe dare un avvocato a lei per evitare l'addebito in una eventuale separazione giudiziale. Il matrimonio è finito per lei, non per te. E questa considerazione di lei, fai di tutto affinchè non passi. Ti do un suggerimento ancor più pratico: coinvolgi amici comuni, magari meglio con scritti e mail, in cui fai in modo che loro ti confermino che tra voi le cose andavano assai bene. Questo, credimi, sarà un'arma micidiale contro di lei, nel caso andrete alla guerra giudiziale. 
Se poi queste cose non ti interessano, nel senso che lei è più ricca di te o ha un lavoro e guadagna più di te, allora lascia perdere, ma non fare l'errore di aspettare. Potrebbe essere che tra un mesetto ti ritrovi una lettera di un avvocato in cui sarà lei a chiedere la separazione. E tu, oltre che cornuto, partirai anche col piede sbagliato.


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> Ciao, da quanto ho letto e dato che anch'io ho vissuto come te l'esperienza del tradito, posso solo darti suggerimenti pratici. Prima di tutto parati il culo a livello economico. Proteggi l'emotività dei figli, evitandogli sceneggiate in presenza di tua moglie, ma parati il culo contro di lei.* La frase di lei "il nostro matrimonio è finito da tempo" è in linea con il primo dei suggerimenti che potrebbe dare un avvocato a lei per evitare l'addebito in una eventuale separazione giudiziale. Il matrimonio è finito per lei, non per te.* E questa considerazione di lei, fai di tutto affinchè non passi. Ti do un suggerimento ancor più pratico: coinvolgi amici comuni, magari meglio con scritti e mail, in cui fai in modo che loro ti confermino che tra voi le cose andavano assai bene. Questo, credimi, sarà un'arma micidiale contro di lei, nel caso andrete alla guerra giudiziale.
> Se poi queste cose non ti interessano, nel senso che lei è più ricca di te o ha un lavoro e guadagna più di te, allora lascia perdere, ma non fare l'errore di aspettare. Potrebbe essere che tra un mesetto ti ritrovi una lettera di un avvocato in cui sarà lei a chiedere la separazione. E tu, oltre che cornuto, partirai anche col piede sbagliato.


Tutto questo non è valido nel caso di eagle.
La moglie non lavora, dunque il matrimonio poteva essere finito anche da millenni...le spetta comunque un mantenimento e se trova il giudice giusto, anche a vita!
Lo rinnovo: prima di passare ai fatti, deve trovarle un lavoro!!


----------



## eagle (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto questo non è valido nel caso di eagle.
> La moglie non lavora, dunque il matrimonio poteva essere finito anche da millenni...le spetta comunque un mantenimento e se trova il giudice giusto, anche a vita!
> Lo rinnovo: prima di passare ai fatti, deve trovarle un lavoro!!


Credo che sia molto vicina a trovarlo da sola. La necessità aguzza l'ingegno...


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che sia molto vicina a trovarlo da sola. La necessità aguzza l'ingegno...


speriamo si sbrighi a trovarlo


----------



## Eliade (9 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> speriamo si sbrighi a trovarlo


Speriamo davvero!


----------



## Lo Stalliere (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto questo non è valido nel caso di eagle.
> La moglie non lavora, dunque il matrimonio poteva essere finito anche da millenni...le spetta comunque un mantenimento e se trova il giudice giusto, anche a vita!
> Lo rinnovo: prima di passare ai fatti, deve trovarle un lavoro!!


forse non mi hai capito...appunto perchè non ha un lavoro che Eagle deve pararsi il culo per il futuro. E dunque è costretto a chiedere la giudiziale con addebito. Se il giudice riconosce l'addebito (e cioè che il matrimonio non poteva proseguire a causa del tradimento, e solo di quello) l'eventuale mantenimento si limiterà agli alimenti. Dopodichè, nel momento in cui lei si accaserà dall'amante, Eagle chiedeà la sospensione, dimostrando che lei ha di fatto costituito una nuova famiglia con un altro. 
Lei, durante la giudiziale, avrà una sola tattica: quella di convincere il giudice che il matrimonio era già esaurito, e che il tradimento era una conseguenza logica di tale situazione. in questo caso il giudice non sancisce l'addebito.


----------



## tesla (9 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> Lei, durante la giudiziale, avrà una sola tattica: quella di convincere il giudice che il matrimonio era già esaurito, e che il tradimento era una conseguenza logica di tale situazione. in questo caso il giudice non sancisce l'addebito.


il tradimento può essere una conseguenza logica se il matrimonio è esaurito?
io spero di no, mi sembrerebbe una cosa fantascientifica, non giudiziaria


----------



## Lo Stalliere (9 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il tradimento può essere una conseguenza logica se il matrimonio è esaurito?
> io spero di no, mi sembrerebbe una cosa fantascientifica, non giudiziaria


per l'addebito della separazione si. Viene considerato tale. Fa discutere ma è così. E ti garantisco che non è facile convincere un giudice del contrario, a meno che non ti capiti un caso lampante e vergognoso come il mio, dove è del tutto evidente che il tradimento è stato commesso senza i motivi che ho detto. E in ogni caso il tradimento va dimostrato, e i giudici non basano le decisioni su chiacchere o testimonianze verbali e generiche di amici o parenti, ma su documenti certificabili da agenzie investigative, o non reperiti in modo illecito (tipo rubati dalle mail o dal cellulare dell'altro).


----------



## Daniele (9 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto questo non è valido nel caso di eagle.
> La moglie non lavora, dunque il matrimonio poteva essere finito anche da millenni...le spetta comunque un mantenimento e se trova il giudice giusto, anche a vita!
> Lo rinnovo: prima di passare ai fatti, deve trovarle un lavoro!!


E laddove ci sono quesi casi il curaro aiuta sempre, ma proprio sempre!!!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie non ha chiesto perdono. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento aveva già deciso ed era (è) convinta di chiudere il matrimonio e, a quanto pare, rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Questa condizione mi rende assolutamente debole perchè non posso fare altro che subire l'accaduto, senza alcuna possibilità di incidere, al momento, sulla mia vita. E' per questo che ho deciso di chiedere la separazione, per tentare di riappropriarmi della mia vita ed esserne almeno in parte protagonista. Naturalmente tutto ciò ha conseguenze devastanti sui figli, su me stesso, su tutto ma forse è meglio così. Il tempo dovrebbe (spero) curare le ferite e allora potrò guardarmi indietro con più distacco, probabilmente ringraziando il cielo di non aver tirato avanti una storia che mi avrebbe logorato sempre più. Forse potrò sembrare freddo a dire queste cose, ma solo chi ha vissuto la mia esperienza può capire il senso di vuoto, le notti passate in bianco a chiedersi dove si è sbagliato, i tentativi inutili e frustranti di riconquistare una persona ormai lontana, gli alti e bassi fra un fugace ottimismo per il futuro e la continua voglia di piangere come un bambino. Il tradimento rappresenta una delle esperienze più devastanti della vita perchè fa venire meno la fiducia negli altri e fa perdere l'autostima. Ci si trova improvvisamente soli e indifesi perchè oltre all'amata/o si perde una parte di noi stessi. Non è per questo forse che ci si innamora e si condivide un progetto di vita? Non è per riempire un vuoto che abbiamo dentro, donando tutto di noi stessi ad una persona con cui condividere gioie e dolori offrendole amore, dedizione, rispetto? Il tradimento spezza questa unione, riportandoci alla nostra condizione di solitudine, facendoci sentire per di più inadeguati. Ecco, adesso sto sprofondando di nuovo nella disperazione. A questo mi riferivo quando parlavo di alti e bassi, quindi vi saluto e ritorno a fare qualcosa che mi distragga.


E' il fallimento di un progetto non tuo personale. E' fallito un progetto che era necessario portare avanti in due. Come su una barca se si rema da una parte sola non solo non si va avanti ma si gira in tondo fino a creare un vortice che fa sprofondare, così tua moglie ha voluto smettere di remare. Ora cambia progetto: tu sei capace di remare!


----------



## Cla87 (10 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Nel mio caso mia moglie non ha chiesto perdono. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento aveva già deciso ed era (è) convinta di chiudere il matrimonio e, a quanto pare, rifarsi una vita con l'altro. Questa condizione mi rende assolutamente debole perchè non posso fare altro che subire l'accaduto, senza alcuna possibilità di incidere, al momento, sulla mia vita. E' per questo che ho deciso di chiedere la separazione, per tentare di riappropriarmi della mia vita ed esserne almeno in parte protagonista. Naturalmente tutto ciò ha conseguenze devastanti sui figli, su me stesso, su tutto ma forse è meglio così. Il tempo dovrebbe (spero) curare le ferite e allora potrò guardarmi indietro con più distacco, probabilmente ringraziando il cielo di non aver tirato avanti una storia che mi avrebbe logorato sempre più. Forse potrò sembrare freddo a dire queste cose, ma solo chi ha vissuto la mia esperienza può capire il senso di vuoto, le notti passate in bianco a chiedersi dove si è sbagliato, i tentativi inutili e frustranti di riconquistare una persona ormai lontana, gli alti e bassi fra un fugace ottimismo per il futuro e la continua *voglia di piangere come un bambino. *Il tradimento rappresenta una delle esperienze più devastanti della vita perchè fa venire meno la fiducia negli altri e fa perdere l'autostima. Ci si trova improvvisamente soli e indifesi perchè oltre all'amata/o si perde una parte di noi stessi. Non è per questo forse che ci si innamora e si condivide un progetto di vita? Non è per riempire un vuoto che abbiamo dentro, donando tutto di noi stessi ad una persona con cui condividere gioie e dolori offrendole amore, dedizione, rispetto? Il tradimento spezza questa unione, riportandoci alla nostra condizione di solitudine, facendoci sentire per di più inadeguati. Ecco, adesso sto sprofondando di nuovo nella disperazione. A questo mi riferivo quando parlavo di alti e bassi, quindi vi saluto e ritorno a fare qualcosa che mi distragga.


se ci riesci, piangi! io l'ho fatto fino a due mesi fa e quando piangevo stavo meglio. butta tutto fuori....
inizia ad abituarti anche agli alti e bassi....vivrai periodi di grande fiducia in te stesso e ottimismo nei confronti della vita alternati a momenti di totale sconforto, vuoto e solitudine. facci il callo, meno pensi, meglio stai! ecco perchè devi impegnare il tuo tempo libero facendo cose che ti distraggano (come ti ho suggerito nel mio precedente post).

un consiglio: se sei amante degli animali, prendi con te un cane o un gatto. io personalmente ho preso un gatto... quanto amore mi dà! in più non parla, non rompe e non tradisce (checché se ne dica....). proprio ora è salito sulla tastiera del pc....


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> speriamo si sbrighi a trovarlo


quoto!


----------



## Gian (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' il fallimento di un progetto non tuo personale. E' fallito un progetto che era necessario portare avanti in due. Come su una barca se si rema da una parte sola non solo non si va avanti ma si gira in tondo fino a creare un vortice che fa sprofondare, così tua moglie ha voluto smettere di remare. Ora cambia progetto: tu sei capace di remare!



tu sai perfettamente che non è facile.
La storia è vera.
Ci sta dicendo che è andato da un avvocato e ha ventilato la separazione in forma
ufficiale, la signora che fa ? Fa la dura .
continua a pensare a quel tipo. Il nostro Eagle deve affrontare una
durissima lotta, soprattutto per salvare sé stesso e i suoi figli.

Spesso si dice che in questi casi si trovano risorse nascoste e uno
ce la può fare, per esperienza personale posso dirvi che è estremamente
difficile, e per risollevarsi da mazzate di questo genere (=dissoluzione
di una famiglia unita), ci vogliono anni.


affronterei chiaramente la moglie per far capire 
se seriamente vuole salvare l'unione, una volta constatata 
la sua volontà agirei di conseguenza, ma senza fretta e con molta cautela.

da qui (separato) posso dirvi che è tutto molto più duro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> tu sai perfettamente che non è facile.
> La storia è vera.
> Ci sta dicendo che è andato da un avvocato e ha ventilato la separazione in forma
> ufficiale, la signora che fa ? Fa la dura .
> ...


Lui vuole cambiare progetto e ha bisogno di incoraggiamento. Se vuole riprovarci deve avere la collaborazione di lei.


----------



## Gian (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui vuole cambiare progetto e ha bisogno di incoraggiamento. Se vuole riprovarci deve avere la collaborazione di lei.



si Brunetta....sono d'accordo....ma siamo sul "generico"
e tu sai bene che i figli salvo eccezioni andranno alla signora
e le spetta pure un sostanzioso contributo...
questo è il muro contro cui deve andare a sbattere...
e ricostruirsi su queste condizioni non è facile.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> si Brunetta....sono d'accordo....ma siamo sul "generico"
> e tu sai bene che i figli salvo eccezioni andranno alla signora
> e le spetta pure un sostanzioso contributo...
> questo è il muro contro cui deve andare a sbattere...
> e ricostruirsi su queste condizioni non è facile.


I figli debbono essere mantenuti. Ogni contributo (a parte quanto ricevuto da Veronica) è inferiore al reale costo. Poi di altre diatribe non ne so nulla. Non conosco nessuna donna mantenuta, neanche parzialmente, dall'ex.


----------



## tenebroso67 (10 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto.
> 
> Tua moglie si è presa la classica cantonata dei 40 anni.
> 
> ...


Sono daccordo...:up:


----------



## eagle (11 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> tu sai perfettamente che non è facile.La storia è vera.Ci sta dicendo che è andato da un avvocato e ha ventilato la separazione in formaufficiale, la signora che fa ? Fa la dura .continua a pensare a quel tipo. Il nostro Eagle deve affrontare unadurissima lotta, soprattutto per salvare sé stesso e i suoi figli.Spesso si dice che in questi casi si trovano risorse nascoste e unoce la può fare, per esperienza personale posso dirvi che è estremamentedifficile, e per risollevarsi da mazzate di questo genere (=dissoluzionedi una famiglia unita), ci vogliono anni.affronterei chiaramente la moglie per far capire se seriamente vuole salvare l'unione, una volta constatata la sua volontà agirei di conseguenza, ma senza fretta e con molta cautela.da qui (separato) posso dirvi che è tutto molto più duro.[/QUOT]Ore 00,45. Non e' dura, e' durissima. L'intervento dell'avvocato, come prevedevo l'ha fatta incattivire ancora di più'. Come al solito sarei stato io a scatanare questa guerra perche' non sono civile, perche' non l'ho lasciata riflettere, perche' adesso non mi riconosce più', bla bla bla. Adesso mi aspettano settimane  di dura battaglia. La conosco abbastanza per sapere che cerchera' il muro contro muro e questo mi spaventa perche' so che non si fermera' davanti a nulla, neanche davanti ai bambini che a parole dice tanto di amare. A volte penso che forse avrei fatto bene ad andarmene subito, forse mi sarei liberato prima di questo peso e soprattutto avrei tutelato meglio i miei figli. Da questa parte non si vede mai la parola fine e sono consapevole che dovra' passare ancora molto tempo. Buonanotte


----------



## Daniele (11 Maggio 2013)

Eagle, se te la vedi male, ma molto male, prendi tua moglie in casa, sbattila addosso al muro e urlale tutta la rabbia che hai dentro per quello che ti ha fatto e falle notare che l'incivile è stata lei in quanto pur legata in matrimonio con te l'ha data via senza ritegno (e tu a dire il vero non sai con quanti visto che è una bugiarda). Dille che è stata lei a tradire e che sei tu che adesso ne purti i danni e che deve lei fare qualcosa per riparare il danno a prescindere che tu voglia o meno la separazione o che ci sia o non ci sia. 
Falla cagare addosso e dille che se ti accusa di essere incivile, le farai vedere cosa vuol dire essere incivili, perchè ad accuse bisogna essere capaci di capire la realtà dei fatti.  Lei voleva tempo per capire? Non c'è tempo porco suino! Non c'è tempo, se no tu sarai un uomo distrutto, malo capisce tua moglie? Ha un cervello tua moglie o la sua essenza è solo la figa e basta (che visto il tradimento si direbbe di si).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ore 00,45. Non e' dura, e' durissima. L'intervento dell'avvocato, come prevedevo l'ha fatta incattivire ancora di più'. Come al solito sarei stato io a scatanare questa guerra perche' non sono civile, perche' non l'ho lasciata riflettere, perche' adesso non mi riconosce più', bla bla bla. Adesso mi aspettano settimane  di dura battaglia. La conosco abbastanza per sapere che cerchera' il muro contro muro e questo mi spaventa perche' so che non si fermera' davanti a nulla, neanche davanti ai bambini che a parole dice tanto di amare. A volte penso che forse avrei fatto bene ad andarmene subito, forse mi sarei liberato prima di questo peso e soprattutto avrei tutelato meglio i miei figli. Da questa parte non si vede mai la parola fine e sono consapevole che dovra' passare ancora molto tempo. Buonanotte


Gli avvocati servono proprio per evitare di litigare e starci male. Se hai fatto la scelta di separarti per aver la prova che lei ti vuole, ammettilo e diglielo. Altrimenti, se sei certo che vuoi chiudere, chiudi ogni comunicazione in questa fase.


----------



## Gian (11 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ore 00,45. Non e' dura, e' durissima. L'intervento dell'avvocato, come prevedevo l'ha fatta incattivire ancora di più'. Come al solito sarei stato io a scatanare questa guerra perche' non sono civile, perche' non l'ho lasciata riflettere, perche' adesso non mi riconosce più', bla bla bla. Adesso mi aspettano settimane  di dura battaglia. La conosco abbastanza per sapere che cerchera' il muro contro muro e questo mi spaventa perche' so che non si fermera' davanti a nulla, neanche davanti ai bambini che a parole dice tanto di amare. A volte penso che forse avrei fatto bene ad andarmene subito, forse mi sarei liberato prima di questo peso e soprattutto avrei tutelato meglio i miei figli. Da questa parte non si vede mai la parola fine e sono consapevole che dovra' passare ancora molto tempo. Buonanotte


aspetta prima di separarti.
Non forzare le cose e non anticipare i tempi.
Questo è il momento peggiore.


----------



## tesla (11 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, se te la vedi male, ma molto male, prendi tua moglie in casa, sbattila addosso al muro e urlale tutta la rabbia che hai dentro per quello che ti ha fatto e falle notare che l'incivile è stata lei in quanto pur legata in matrimonio con te l'ha data via senza ritegno .



così dovrà pagarla per tutta la vita, verrà coperto di merda come uomo violento e diventerà LUI il capro espiatorio.
lei riderà di lui assieme al suo amante, per quanto è stato cretino a servirle tutte le scuse su un piatto d'argento.

deve rimanere freddo e lucido e FREGARLA come farebbe una faina in un pollaio: silenzioso e vincente


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> Ciao, da quanto ho letto e dato che anch'io ho vissuto come te l'esperienza del tradito, posso solo darti suggerimenti pratici. Prima di tutto parati il culo a livello economico. Proteggi l'emotività dei figli, evitandogli sceneggiate in presenza di tua moglie, ma parati il culo contro di lei.* La frase di lei "il nostro matrimonio è finito da tempo" è in linea con il primo dei suggerimenti che potrebbe dare un avvocato a lei per evitare l'addebito in una eventuale separazione giudiziale. Il matrimonio è finito per lei, non per te. E questa considerazione di lei, fai di tutto affinchè non passi. Ti do un suggerimento ancor più pratico: coinvolgi amici comuni, magari meglio con scritti e mail, in cui fai in modo che loro ti confermino che tra voi le cose andavano assai bene. Questo, credimi, sarà un'arma micidiale contro di lei, nel caso andrete alla guerra giudiziale. *
> Se poi queste cose non ti interessano, nel senso che lei è più ricca di te o ha un lavoro e guadagna più di te, allora lascia perdere, ma non fare l'errore di aspettare. Potrebbe essere che tra un mesetto ti ritrovi una lettera di un avvocato in cui sarà lei a chiedere la separazione. E tu, oltre che cornuto, partirai anche col piede sbagliato.


*sottoscrivo tutto quanto ti suggerisce lo stalliere in sede di separazione giudiziale ti sarà utilissimo e la testimonianza dei vostri conoscenti di un matrimonio sino ad allora senza problemi talmente gravi da pregiudicarne la continuità potrebbe rivelarsi incisiva *


----------



## tesla (11 Maggio 2013)

mi si è bruciata una cornea con quel rosso


----------



## Gian (11 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> così dovrà pagarla per tutta la vita, verrà coperto di merda come uomo violento e diventerà LUI il capro espiatorio.
> lei riderà di lui assieme al suo amante, per quanto è stato cretino a servirle tutte le scuse su un piatto d'argento.
> 
> deve rimanere freddo e lucido e FREGARLA come farebbe una faina in un pollaio: silenzioso e vincente


:up:
veramente un consiglio perfetto quello di Daniele.
al buon Eagle, uomo onesto, gli piazzano due belle manette,
e come contorno perderà la possibilità di vedere le figlie dopo
la separazione (proposta dalla moglie per l'aggressione da lei subita)
visto che la denuncia penale entra dritta dritta nel fascicoletto civile di cui sopra...


PS se vuoi fare una giudiziale, procura testimoni.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Maggio 2013)

Lasciate stare la giudiziale, per carità....
Con tutto che sembra la cosa perfetta, prima di andarci pensateci tre miliardi di volte... è solo e soltanto un bagno di sangue costoso e inutile, e non va in pratica mai come uno si aspetta...
Alla fine è solo dolore in più.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciate stare la giudiziale, per carità....
> Con tutto che sembra la cosa perfetta, prima di andarci pensateci tre miliardi di volte... è solo e soltanto un bagno di sangue costoso e inutile, e non va in pratica mai come uno si aspetta...
> Alla fine è solo dolore in più.


Meno male che l'hai detto! Non avendo fatto la giudiziale non ne posso parlare in dettaglio. Ma so perché non l'ho neanche considerata.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male che l'hai detto! Non avendo fatto la giudiziale non ne posso parlare in dettaglio. Ma so perché non l'ho neanche considerata.


E che facevi se alla tua richiesta di separazione
Lui rispondeva: vuoi separarti da me?
Ah si
Ti intento una giudiziale...

Che facevi?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che facevi se alla tua richiesta di separazione
> Lui rispondeva: vuoi separarti da me?
> Ah si
> Ti intento una giudiziale...
> ...


E' scemo ma non così tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' scemo ma non così tanto.


Rispondi alla domanda.
Riformulo
che cosa facevi se lui ti intentava una giudiziale.

Non m'importa se è scemo, in questo caso
tu non sei stata molto intelligente a sposare uno scemo...ti pare?


----------



## Leda (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondi alla domanda.
> Riformulo
> che cosa facevi se lui ti intentava una giudiziale.
> 
> ...


Conte, non ti pare di essere un po' noioso con Brunetta?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondi alla domanda.
> Riformulo
> che cosa facevi se lui ti intentava una giudiziale.
> 
> ...


Ripeto scemo ma non così tanto. Non c'era motivo di giudiziale da parte sua. Teoricamente avrebbe potuto esserci da parte mia. Ma neanch'io sono così scema.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Conte, non ti pare di essere un po' noioso con Brunetta?


Francamente no...
Le sto solo facendo capire 
come lei si è comportata con me...

Sta scritto: chi la fa, l'aspetti!:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto scemo ma non così tanto. Non c'era motivo di giudiziale da parte sua. Teoricamente avrebbe potuto esserci da parte mia. Ma neanch'io sono così scema.


Ripeto.
Tu scopri la sua relazione adulterina.
Gli mandi la lettera dall'avvocato.
Le tue proposte di accordo sono una resa umiliante su tutti i fronti.
In pratica vuoi ridurlo in mutande.

Lui si dice, 
Vista la situazione non ho niente da perdere, pur di farti soffrire, mi attacco alla giudiziale.

Tu che fai a sto punto?

La giudiziale, in genere, parte sempre come risposta, come reazione ad una tua azione.

Suona così...
Ah tu vuoi scrivere sul giornale che io mi metto le dita nel naso?
Ok allora io faccio scrivere che tu a letto scoreggi tutta la notte...

E parte l'escalation...

Su cui lucrano beatamente gli avvocati.

Io ho visto un mio amico sistemare con la giudiziale sua moglie.

In pratica è stato così.
Lei voleva far fuori lui, lui ha irretito lei, e fatto fuori lei e quelli che l'avevano messa contro di lui.

Un po come dire...io ti volto le spalle e sento il clic della tua pistola.
Ti sfido a spararmi, ma tu non lo fai, perchè riesco a convincerti che quelli che ti hanno armato, poi faranno fuori te, e se invece ti allei con me, facciamo fuori loro.
Tu mi ascolti: fatti fuori loro, io faccio fuori te, perchè ti ho usato per fare in modo che tu mi consegnassi loro.

E' un po' macchinoso, ma se sei spietato, funziona sempre.


----------



## Leda (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francamente no...
> Le sto solo facendo capire
> come lei si è comportata con me...
> 
> Sta scritto: chi la fa, l'aspetti!:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble:


Capito, grazie.
E' una roba tra voi, insomma.

Però è noiosa da leggere; almeno questo va detto.
Poi fai tu


----------



## tesla (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sfido a spararmi, ma tu non lo fai, perchè riesco a convincerti che quelli che ti hanno armato, poi faranno fuori te, e se invece ti allei con me, facciamo fuori loro.
> Tu mi ascolti: fatti fuori loro, io faccio fuori te, perchè ti ho usato per fare in modo che tu mi consegnassi loro.
> .


non ho capito niente e per di più mi è venuta nausea come quando guidano a scatti nelle curve


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto.
> Tu scopri la sua relazione adulterina.
> Gli mandi la lettera dall'avvocato.
> Le tue proposte di accordo sono una resa umiliante su tutti i fronti.
> ...


Non ti senti tanto bene?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> non ho capito niente e per di più mi è venuta nausea come quando guidano a scatti nelle curve


Difficile da spiegare...

Provo così: siamo due soci.

Tu vuoi fregarmi e mi dici, la nostra società vale tot, e io rilevo le tue quote.

Tu rispondi, ah ma se vale così poco, io rilevo le tue.

E si inizia a litigare...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti senti tanto bene?


Mai stato meglio in vita mia.


----------



## tesla (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Difficile da spiegare...
> 
> Provo così: siamo due soci.
> 
> ...


quindi cosa si deve fare?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi cosa si deve fare?


Se lo capisci poi mi spieghi?


----------



## tesla (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo capisci poi mi spieghi?


volentieri


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Più che altro non riesco a capire il nesso tra intelligenza e capacità di intentare una giudiziale al coniuge.

Quando in genere capita così.
Tu mi proponi delle condizioni.

A me sembrano inaccettabili.
Vado da un avvocato.
Lui mi dice, mi spiace per queste cose dato che non c'è accordo, si va in giudiziale.

Allora i tedeschi furono scemi nel 1919 su quel vagone a Compiegne?
Subirono quelle condizioni.

Nel 1940 il fuhrer sistema la cosa: nello stesso vagone.
E sono i francesi allora a subire condizioni disonorevoli...

Per me è scemo quello che accetta passivamente 
tutto quello che un coniuge tenta d'imporgli.

E che caspita.

Ovvio se due sono intelligenti sanno sempre trovare un accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi cosa si deve fare?


Si va in giudiziale.
E l'intelligenza non c'entra un casso.

Non siamo capaci ad accordarci e io CITO te in giudizio.
Tu citi me a giudizio.

Il giudice decide.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va in giudiziale.
> E l'intelligenza non c'entra un casso.
> 
> Non siamo capaci ad accordarci e io CITO te in giudizio.
> ...


Sappiamo tutti che esiste la giudiziale in caso di disaccordo sulla separazione. Ma cosa c'entro io ? La mia separazione è stata consensuale perché non c'erano ragioni economiche per una giudiziale. Ragioni diciamo morali ne avrei avute io ma una separazione non tocca l'aspetto morale. Tu avrai molti beni da tutelare e vedi prioritario questo aspetto. Non sarai mica il silvio? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Perchè se lei si fa na storia con un altro e vuole separarsi da me, e faccio la consensuale, devo lascarle la MIA CASA?
Quella che ho costruito con la mia fatica? Con i miei sacrifici? Quella che io ho pagato?

Mettiamo che io non sia assolutamente d'accordo che tu te ne vada...

Cosa devo essere cornuto e pure mazziato?

Ok...
sono scemo.

Me ne vado.
Ti lascio la casa e tutto.

Ma siccome sono scemo e impulsivo e per di più violento: io ci appicco foco alla casa.

E poi appunto non abbiamo più nulla da spartire.

Dato che sono scemo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro non riesco a capire il nesso tra intelligenza e capacità di intentare una giudiziale al coniuge.
> 
> Quando in genere capita così.
> Tu mi proponi delle condizioni.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Si va in giudiziale.
> * E l'intelligenza non c'entra un casso.
> *
> Non siamo capaci ad accordarci e io CITO te in giudizio.
> ...


Tutto chiaro.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiamo tutti che esiste la giudiziale in caso di disaccordo sulla separazione. Ma cosa c'entro io ? La mia separazione è stata consensuale perché non c'erano ragioni economiche per una giudiziale. Ragioni diciamo morali ne avrei avute io ma una separazione non tocca l'aspetto morale. Tu avrai molti beni da tutelare e vedi prioritario questo aspetto. Non sarai mica il silvio? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Tu dici che tuo marito era troppo scemo per intentarti una giudiziale.
Ma io non mi separerei mai da mia moglie se lei mi tradisce.
Quella volta che si fece la mattana...
Mi feci due risate eh?

Perchè io sono un uomo che valuta mille volte tanto quello che una donna ha fatto di bello e di buono per me.
E non lo baratto per una quisquilia.
Ma appunto sono scemo.

Mi separerei solo se avessi una iena in casa.
O na comandona.
O na scassamaroni.
O na rompicojoni.

Ma siccome sono scemo
non mi sono sposato una donna 
rompina. no?


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

che visione triste ... da maschilista ... 

la casa ... io ... sudato ... la mia fatica ... :unhappy: ...

le cose si fanno in due!

lei cosa faceva? ... se la grattava? ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici che tuo marito era troppo scemo per intentarti una giudiziale.
> Ma io non mi separerei mai da mia moglie se lei mi tradisce.
> Quella volta che si fece la mattana...
> Mi feci due risate eh?
> ...


Ho scritto il contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> che visione triste ... da maschilista ...
> 
> ...


Lei non lo so...
Io ho comperato casa, che manco la conoscevo.
Ma ovvio avendo casa MIA
ero un buon partito no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma ammetto che lei la sua parte di casa se l'è guadagnata.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto il contrario.


Avrò letto male...


----------



## JON (12 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci stiamo avvicinando ai titoli di coda. In questi ultimi giorni tutto è precipitato molto velocemente. Ho tentato di ricucire il rapporto con mia moglie ma si è dimostrata un muro di gomma. Mai un minimo segnale di pentimento, mai un piccolo cedimento che potesse far pensare ad un ripensamento. Ha continuato a frequentare l'altro, a chiamarlo, sempre nascondendo tutto. Io nel frattempo sono riuscito ad acquisire delle prove che dimostrano inequivocabilmente, come qualcuno di voi pensava, che il tradimento c'è stato ed è stato completo. Quando gliele ho sbattute in faccia si è chiusa in se stessa ed i nostri rapporti si sono deteriorati ulteriormente.
> La cosa paradossale è che tutto, dico tutto, quello che ho fatto dalla fine di marzo è stato da lei strumentalizzato per dirmi che il mio comportamento peggiorava le cose e creva un baratro nei nostri rapporti, spingendola sempre più nelle braccia dell'altro. Ha tentato sin dall'inizio di colpevolizzarmi per giustificare il suo comportamento ignobile.
> La realtà è che ha solo cercato di tenermi "buono" per tentare di riorganizzarsi dopo la scoperta. D'altronde sin dall'inizio mi ha chiesto di allontanarmi da casa per poter riflettere, senza ovviamente rinunciare a vedere lui. Allo stesso tempo mi chiedeva di comportarci civilmente per il bene dei figli. Lui le avrebbe addirittura chiesto già di andare a vivere insieme e lei avrebbe preso tempo. Questo mi fa capire ancora di più quanto siano entrambi immaturi e irresponsabili.
> In questa situazione ho deciso di prendere io l'iniziativa e due giorni fa le ho fatto scrivere dal mio avvocato per chiedere la separazione. Fino a pochi giorni prima mi diceva che forse era ancora presto per parlare di queste cose ma al mio annuncio non mi sembra si sia sconvolta. Adesso ripete sole in modo ossessivo che lei vuole stare sola (ma vedendo lui), che ha bisogno di riflettere e che non sa che cosa fare della sua vita.
> ...


Questa storia avrà dei risvolti imprevisti. Se subentra l'orgoglio, cambiano le posizioni e gli intenti. Alla fine l'altro uomo non è altro che l'innesco di una situazione conflittuale, latente, che si era creata già da tempo.

In ogni caso la determinazione di tua moglie è favorita fortemente dalla disponibilità e dall'appoggio morale dell'altro. Sono momenti concitati per tutti, ma di mezzo c'è lorgoglio e, soprattutto, la voglia e la possibilità di tua moglie di farsi i fatti suoi.

Quello che voglio dirti è che se tua moglie si dimostrasse più clemente e disponibile nei tuoi confronti, con molta probabilità, lo sarebbe solo perchè non avrebbe il porto sicuro, morale e materiale, a cui approdare. Lei è convinta, ma con se porta appresso il sacrificio di una famiglia del quale è lei l'artefice. La vostra crisi va avanti da molto tempo, prova a chiederle come mai solo ora ammette di non amarti.

Su questo devi fondare la tua forza. Lei ti ha tradito restando con te quando già non ti amava ma non aveva sicurezze e palle per prendere una decisione. Bella forza ora, ma al momento lei resta comunque "dipendente" e il tutto potrebbe ritorcersi contro di lei. A meno che l'altro, tra promesse e progetti per la loro nuova storia, le stia proponendo un futuro roseo, anche per quanto riguarda la sua realizzazione personale.

Che vada. La "fortuna" per te è che lei, in questo contesto, si sia manifestata per quello che è. In tempi non sospetti lei era la medesima persona che ora stai scoprendo. Solo più vigliacca. Se avese avuto più rispetto certe decisioni e posizioni le avrebbe prese molto tempo fa. Hai mai visto un cane attaccare? Quando è solo non è cosi forte come in coppia o in branco. Il lato positivo è che non vivrai altri anni nella menzogna. Che vadano pure, augurale la felicità che non ha avuto nell'auspicio invece che tu riavrai la tua. Questo non è che il primo passo verso la tua VERA felicità.

Posso immaginare lo sconforto. Ma la vita è fatta anche di altro, di tanto altro. Vedrai che troverai quanto necessario per lenire il dolore della sconfitta e del fallimento. Mi dispiace molto per i bambini, ma la separazione, quando necessaria, permette loro di vivere in un clima di serenità.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2013)

La realtà è che forse in questo caso la giudiziale ci starebbe bene, in quanto se una giudiziale è un bagno di sangue, una consesuale darebbe alla moglie troppi diritti che sarebbero un bagno di sangue anche peggiore. Il meglio in questo caso è la giudiziale, pensando pur sempre di tutelare i figli, perchè in ogni caso lei ha scelto una cosa sbagliatissima, non ha mai chiesto scusa e non ne vede neppure il motivo e dà per scontato di vivere alle spalle di questo uomo che non si merita quello che lei gli ha fatto!
Come dico, certe persone meriterebbero solo il curaro, perchè sono così folli nel credere di avere ragione a prescindere perchè hanno il diritto di "essere felici", "amare", "farsi inculare da un big bamboo" e così via, diritti che non esistono e tutti passano su un insegnamento importante, quello di non ledere la libertà altrui con la propria, primo caposaldo del rispetto reciproco e di civiltà

Non è civiltà la legge o lo stato di diritto, ma sono le regole SOCIALI che non sono sempre scritte che ci fanno vivere, in un gruppo di cannibali è civile mangiare gli esseri umani sventurati che passano da quelle parti, qui no! 
Posso dire che se fossi eagle io sarei molto indispettito dalla falsa accusa di lei come incivile, questa donna o è fuori come un balcone oppure è furba da morire e sta manovrando contro il povero eagle.


----------



## eagle (12 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che forse in questo caso la giudiziale ci starebbe bene, in quanto se una giudiziale è un bagno di sangue, una consesuale darebbe alla moglie troppi diritti che sarebbero un bagno di sangue anche peggiore. Il meglio in questo caso è la giudiziale, pensando pur sempre di tutelare i figli, perchè in ogni caso lei ha scelto una cosa sbagliatissima, non ha mai chiesto scusa e non ne vede neppure il motivo e dà per scontato di vivere alle spalle di questo uomo che non si merita quello che lei gli ha fatto!Come dico, certe persone meriterebbero solo il curaro, perchè sono così folli nel credere di avere ragione a prescindere perchè hanno il diritto di "essere felici", "amare", "farsi inculare da un big bamboo" e così via, diritti che non esistono e tutti passano su un insegnamento importante, quello di non ledere la libertà altrui con la propria, primo caposaldo del rispetto reciproco e di civiltàNon è civiltà la legge o lo stato di diritto, ma sono le regole SOCIALI che non sono sempre scritte che ci fanno vivere, in un gruppo di cannibali è civile mangiare gli esseri umani sventurati che passano da quelle parti, qui no! Posso dire che se fossi eagle io sarei molto indispettito dalla falsa accusa di lei come incivile, questa donna o è fuori come un balcone oppure è furba da morire e sta manovrando contro il povero eagle.


Non che non sia capace di manovrare e mentire, anzi. Questo pero' lo do per scontato in tutti i traditori che riescono a nascondere relazioni clandestine per mesi/anni. Nel suo caso credo che un grande narcisismo egocentrico e autoconsolatorio l'abbia fatta uscire fuori di testa e credo che non abbia più' tutte le rotelle a posto.


----------



## Daniele (12 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non che non sia capace di manovrare e mentire, anzi. Questo pero' lo do per scontato in tutti i traditori che riescono a nascondere relazioni clandestine per mesi/anni. Nel suo caso credo che un grande narcisismo egocentrico e autoconsolatorio l'abbia fatta uscire fuori di testa e credo che non abbia più' tutte le rotelle a posto.


Scusa, Eagle, combatti il suo narcisismo, utilizza la sua scarsa autostima sull'aspetto fisico (che avrà) per minare tutto il resto, falla sentire un cesso strepitoso, falla sentire stupida, falla sentire inadeguata e portala a stare davvero male, dopo dille che questo era un assaggio di un uomo di merda e che per sua fortuna tu che sei "incivile" non eri così, che forse è lei il problema e non tu, perchè la realtà che ne viene fuori è che non eravati in crisi, ma che lei era in crisi con se stessa e che il tutto è un problema suo e solamente suo, la famiglia viene prima di ogni cosa e falle noto che potete anche separarvi civilmente, ma che il suo amante mai e poi mai dovrà conoscere i vostri figli, pena la giudiziale come bagno di sangue.
Carissimo, ovviamente non è giusto quello che dico, ma è moralmente sbagliato con una donna sostituisca un padre con un uomo che non è il padre in corsa sovrapponendo le cose, è una maggiore mancanza di rispetto.


----------



## Leda (12 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, Eagle, combatti il suo narcisismo, utilizza la sua scarsa autostima sull'aspetto fisico (che avrà) per minare tutto il resto, falla sentire un cesso strepitoso, falla sentire stupida, falla sentire inadeguata e portala a stare davvero male, dopo dille che questo era un assaggio di un uomo di merda e che per sua fortuna tu che sei "incivile" non eri così, che forse è lei il problema e non tu, perchè la realtà che ne viene fuori è che non eravati in crisi, ma che lei era in crisi con se stessa e che il tutto è un problema suo e solamente suo, la famiglia viene prima di ogni cosa e falle noto che potete anche separarvi civilmente, ma che il suo amante mai e poi mai dovrà conoscere i vostri figli, pena la giudiziale come bagno di sangue.
> Carissimo, ovviamente non è giusto quello che dico, ma è moralmente sbagliato con una donna sostituisca un padre con un uomo che non è il padre in corsa sovrapponendo le cose, è una maggiore mancanza di rispetto.





Ecchecos'è????

Un matrimonio o una condanna ai lavori forzati a vita???


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> che visione triste ... da maschilista ...
> 
> ...


verde virtuale...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà è che forse in questo caso la giudiziale ci starebbe bene, in quanto se una giudiziale è un bagno di sangue, una consesuale darebbe alla moglie troppi diritti che sarebbero un bagno di sangue anche peggiore. Il meglio in questo caso è la giudiziale, pensando pur sempre di tutelare i figli, perchè in ogni caso lei ha scelto una cosa sbagliatissima, non ha mai chiesto scusa e non ne vede neppure il motivo e *dà per scontato di vivere alle spalle di questo uomo *che non si merita quello che lei gli ha fatto!
> Come dico, certe persone meriterebbero solo il curaro, perchè sono così folli nel credere di avere ragione a prescindere perchè hanno il diritto di "essere felici", "amare", "farsi inculare da un big bamboo" e così via, diritti che non esistono e tutti passano su un insegnamento importante, quello di non ledere la libertà altrui con la propria, primo caposaldo del rispetto reciproco e di civiltà
> 
> Non è civiltà la legge o lo stato di diritto, ma sono le regole SOCIALI che non sono sempre scritte che ci fanno vivere, in un gruppo di cannibali è civile mangiare gli esseri umani sventurati che passano da quelle parti, qui no!
> Posso dire che se fossi eagle io sarei molto indispettito dalla falsa accusa di lei come incivile, questa donna o è fuori come un balcone oppure è furba da morire e sta manovrando contro il povero eagle.


Ma che ne sai?!!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non che non sia capace di manovrare e mentire, anzi. Questo pero' lo do per scontato in tutti i traditori che riescono a nascondere relazioni clandestine per mesi/anni. Nel suo caso credo che un grande narcisismo egocentrico e autoconsolatorio l'abbia fatta uscire fuori di testa e* credo che non abbia più' tutte le rotelle a posto*.


E' un dubbio che viene quando si vede buttare via qualcosa che si considerava belle e importante. A volte è davvero uno smarrimento psicologico altre volte semplicemente è la via d'uscita a una situazione che l'altro non trovava così buona e desiderabile. Probabilmente se ne pentirà ma quando a te non interesserà più.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Metti pure che con una lunga e costosa giudiziale Eagle ottenesse di non dare mantenimento a sua moglie.

Bene, soddisfazione. 

Alla fine, che cosa ha ottenuto? Un modesto (modesto! al giorno d'oggi i mantenimenti sono poca cosa, anche quando ci sono) risparmio a confronto delle _decine di migliaia_ di euro spesi per la giudiziale e.. la *madre dei suoi figli *rovinata.
Davvero un uomo (normale, non pazzo di odio come Daniele) potrebbe essere soddisfatto nel vedere che la madre dei suoi figli non può neppure comprare un gelato ai bimbi? O che si sistema in un tugurio, che i suoi figli vedano la desolazione della vita di uno dei genitori mentre l'altro vive bene?
Se un uomo non considera questo, mi spiace, non lo considero un essere umano.

E tutto questo, sì, a prescindere dalle merdate che ha fatto e sta facendo quella donna.
La moglie è "morta".
La madre è viva, e se vogliono andare avanti con un minimo di civiltà -e la civiltà non è uno scudo per il traditore, è una protezione per tutti, traditore, tradito, padre e madre, genitori, figli! Per vivere in serenità e non in un ambiente acido di vendetta purulenta e amarezza- la madre deve diventare una figura diversa, in un certo senso svincolata dalla moglie.

mai detto che sia facile. Ma è così.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti pure che con una lunga e costosa giudiziale Eagle ottenesse di non dare mantenimento a sua moglie.
> 
> Bene, soddisfazione.
> 
> ...


perdonami ma hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini. 
Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei. 
Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


----------



## robiballerin (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> perdonami ma hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini.
> Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei.
> Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


Concordo al100/100
La responsabilità non deve essere sempre ed in ogni caso solo del padre anche la moglie sopratutto se madre deve portare il peso delle proprie scelte, e per "il gelato" ci sarà sempre il padre e se "il tugurio" in cui si è ridotta a vivere non le aggrada può sempre muovere il culo ed andare a lavorare anche se serve c'è donna di servizio.....


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> perdonami ma hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini.
> Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei.
> Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


e aggiungo una cosa fondamentale, che molti travisano: la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito non è un PUNIZIONE che uno vuole far pagare ad un altro. E' invece un DIRITTO che la parte che si ritiene lesa (e che naturalmente dovrà dimostrare di esserlo) vuole che gli venga riconosciuto. E cioè quello di non dover continuare ad avere dei doveri nei riguardi di chi ha deciso di fottersene della famiglia. Stop. 
In breve: tu hai deciso di andare con un altro? Ok, quella è la porta, libera di andartene, ma non pensare di rubarmi soldi e altro, dopo che mi hai rubato l'anima.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> e aggiungo una cosa fondamentale, che molti travisano: la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito non è un PUNIZIONE che uno vuole far pagare ad un altro. E' invece un DIRITTO che la parte che si ritiene lesa (e che naturalmente dovrà dimostrare di esserlo) vuole che gli venga riconosciuto. E cioè quello di non dover continuare ad avere dei doveri nei riguardi di chi ha deciso di fottersene della famiglia. Stop.
> In breve: tu hai deciso di andare con un altro? Ok, quella è la porta, libera di andartene, ma non pensare di rubarmi soldi e altro, dopo che mi hai rubato l'anima.


quoto :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> perdonami ma *hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini*.
> Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei.
> Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


Mi baso sulla mia esperienza vissuta.
Chiaro che non tutte le giudiziali vanno allo stesso modo, ma *possono* andare così, e bisogna tenerne conto.

La serenità e la tranquillità  valgono più di ogni altra cosa. Una giudiziale può essere l'unica soluzione. Ma in genere, è tutto tranne che una strada per la serenità.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Concordo al100/100
> La responsabilità non deve essere sempre ed in ogni caso solo del padre anche la moglie sopratutto se madre deve portare il peso delle proprie scelte, e *per "il gelato" ci sarà sempre il padre e se "il tugurio" in cui si è ridotta a vivere non le aggrada può sempre muovere il culo ed andare a lavorare anche se serve c'è donna di servizio.*....



Sul fatto di lavorare concordo assolutamente. Assolutamente.
Ma per il resto, questa acidità soddisfatta a pensare che "tanto c'è il padre", è una cosa che può avvelenare. Chi la prova, e i figli, che sono le persone più importanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> e aggiungo una cosa fondamentale, che molti travisano: la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito non è un PUNIZIONE che uno vuole far pagare ad un altro. E' invece un DIRITTO che la parte che si ritiene lesa (e che naturalmente dovrà dimostrare di esserlo) vuole che gli venga riconosciuto. E cioè quello di *non dover continuare ad avere dei doveri nei riguardi di chi ha deciso di fottersene della famiglia*. Stop.
> In breve: tu hai deciso di andare con un altro? Ok, quella è la porta, libera di andartene, ma non pensare di rubarmi soldi e altro, dopo che mi hai rubato l'anima.



Penso che tu sia un vecchio utente, che aveva un problema molto grave con una moglie approfittatrice, che l'aveva sposato solo, davvero, per motivi di opportunità. Magari mi sbaglio.
A quell'utente consigliai, come mio solito, di non pensare a una giudiziale. Era convinto però, e magari ha fatto bene. Ripeto, non tutte le cause vanno nello stesso modo.

Comunque. 

Moralmente, avrò sempre dei doveri nei confronti del padre di mia figlia, anche quando -e non vedo l'ora- saremo divorziati. Divorziati e non solo separati.
Il diritto può assolvermi dal pagare un mantenimento per lui, ma non dal mantenimento per i figli. E non assolverà mai la mia coscienza dal epnsare che il padre dei miei figli deve, nei limiti del possibile e fin quando non se ne approfitta semplicemente e bassamente, vivere decentemente. Non tanto per lui quanto per mia figlia.

La moglie di Eagle si sta comportando con una leggerezza per la quale non trovo aggettivi.
Ma la sua condizione di senza stipendio è stata avallata da entrambi. Il fatto che lei sia senza lavoro adesso, è stato, non so se voluto, ma accettato sì, da entrambi.

Anche con il suo attuale cattivo comportamento, no, non ritengo moralmente accettabile che Eagle veda la giudiziale come un modo per "togliersela dai piedi".
Cosa che non credo lui faccia
Perchè, appunto, è la madre dei suoi figli. Nonostante tutto.

A parte, come ho già detto, che le giudiziali tendono ad essere un bagno di sangue, carissimo -sì, decine di migliaia di euro- dall'esito incerto, emotivamente estenuanti.


----------



## robiballerin (13 Maggio 2013)

Non vedo il motivo per il quale un padre debba diventare "povero" per agevolare una madre infedele.. Ed un padre felice può rendere meno"acida" la situazione della prole e della madre scusa il termine "sono cazzo suoi"


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi baso sulla mia esperienza vissuta.
> Chiaro che non tutte le giudiziali vanno allo stesso modo, ma *possono* andare così, e bisogna tenerne conto.
> 
> La serenità e la tranquillità valgono più di ogni altra cosa. Una giudiziale può essere l'unica soluzione. Ma in genere, è tutto tranne che una strada per la serenità.


scusa, ma la serenità di chi? di chi ti tradisce? di chi decide di rompere un matrimonio e poi recriminare dei diritti che non le spettano?


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> scusa, ma la serenità di chi? di chi ti tradisce? di chi decide di rompere un matrimonio e poi recriminare dei diritti che non le spettano?


Ciao,

la serenità, di chi non centra nulla ... 

le figlie ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Non vedo il motivo per il quale un padre debba diventare "povero" per agevolare una madre infedele.. Ed un padre felice può rendere meno"acida" la situazione della prole e della madre scusa il termine "sono cazzo suoi"



Mica dico che il padre deve svenarsi per permettere alla madre di fare baldoria.

Idealmente, le decisioni economiche dovrebbero volgere al maggior benessere possibile di entrambi, che già verrà diminuito dalla separazione stessa.

La serenità dei genitori sì, aiuta quella dei figli.
Serve quella di entrambi.
I figli, quando vedono la disperazione di un genitore, stanno male. Anche se il genitore che sta male "se l'è cercata".

Non sono cazzi della madre. Sono cazzi di tutti, anche separati, anche divorziati.
perchè non si divorzia MAI dalla madre o dal padre dei propri figli.

E non sai quanto mi piacerebbe poterla pensare diversamente...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la serenità, di chi non centra nulla ...
> 
> ...



Hai risposto tu per me.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai risposto tu per me.



Ciao Nausicaa,

si, scusa ... :smile: ...

Queste situazioni sono molto complesse. 
C'è molto da tenere in considerazione. 

Non so, come sono le leggi in Italia. 
Qui, il padre, se la moglie non lavora, deve pagare
per due anni (... linea di norma, poi eccezioni ci sono).
In questi due anni, la donna ha la possibilità di organizzarsi ...
per rientrare nel mondo del lavoro. 

È un gradissimo problema, una separazione ... proprio visto dal aspetto economico. 
Non da sottovalutare. La cosa migliore, proprio per non affliggere ulteriori pesi ... 
cercare la soluzione migliore per TUTTI ... 

sienne


----------



## robiballerin (13 Maggio 2013)

Quindi se una è madre può scaricare le proprie responsabilità sul padre ... Concetto assai bislacco in barba ad ogni parità di diritti e doveri dei genitori... Salvo poi pretendere pure un premio economico per le proprie scelte.. Mi sa che non vi sia unità di vedute tra i due sessi...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Quindi se una è madre può scaricare le proprie responsabilità sul padre ... Concetto assai bislacco in barba ad ogni parità di diritti e doveri dei genitori... Salvo poi pretendere pure un premio economico per le proprie scelte.. Mi sa che non vi sia unità di vedute tra i due sessi...



Ciao,

responsabilità? ... 
un conto è ciò tra lei e lui ... e qui, lui non le deve proprio nulla. 

un altro, lei come madre. 
Nella loro storia, loro hanno deciso, che è lei, che si occupa della prole. 
Questa è la responsabilità, che lei deve continuare a portare ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> si, scusa ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Concordo.

Capisco che bruci.
Caspita come brucia in certe situazioni... lo so perfettamente....

ma alla fine tutto quello che si fa, lo si fa per i figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> responsabilità? ...
> un conto è ciò tra lei e lui ... e qui, lui non le deve proprio nulla.
> ...



Di nuovo, non ho nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## robiballerin (13 Maggio 2013)

*Mica dico che il padre deve svenarsi per permettere alla madre di fare baldoria.*

Ma tra la casa da lasciare,magari con un mutuo da pagare e gli alimenti per madre e figli e la necessità di avere del denaro per poter portare i figli a mangiare una pizza ed offrire loro un alloggio che non sia un "tugurio" quando stanno dal papà la vedo dura essere sereni...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Ma tra la casa da lasciare,magari con un mutuo da pagare e gli alimenti per madre e figli e la necessità di avere del denaro per poter portare i figli a mangiare una pizza ed offrire loro un alloggio che non sia un "tugurio" quando stanno dal papà la vedo dura essere sereni...



Mai detto che sia semplice. E' comunque una situazione rovinosa, stressante, umiliante anche solo per il pensiero del fallimento del progetto di vita, comunque sia andata e di chiunque sia la colpa.
E' comunque un momento terrificante, di paure e incertezze e dubbi.
E di concreti problemi economici.

Quello che dico, è che pensare che una giudiziale -che può essere pericolosissima come esborso economico e come esito- aiuti, o allievi la sofferenza di chi ha subito un torto, o che sistemi le cose in qualunque modo... è sciocco. E superficiale. Viene dalla sofferenza e dal grido di rabbia. Ma non aiuta.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Ma tra la casa da lasciare,magari con un mutuo da pagare e gli alimenti per madre e figli e la necessità di avere del denaro per poter portare i figli a mangiare una pizza ed offrire loro un alloggio che non sia un "tugurio" quando stanno dal papà la vedo dura essere sereni...



Ciao,

una separazione ... è dura, mai affermato il contrario. 

perciò, tutto deve essere analizzato in dettaglio! 
e fare moooolto bene i conti!
cercare il dialogo ... soluzioni per il presente e futuro ... 
cercare di stabilire, per quanto tempo ... cioè, prima o poi la prole,
non ha più bisogno di "sostegno" tutto il giorno ... 

veramente ... lasciare da parte tutto ... e discutere e discutere e discutere ... 
fare proposte ... ecc. ecc. 

bisogna avere ... moooolto sangue freddo, calma ecc.  ... 

sienne


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Di nuovo, non ho nulla da aggiungere.


Non lo so ragazzi, io non ci capisco più' nulla. Mi sembra che abbiate tutti torto e tutti ragione. Io so solo che rivoglio disperatamente indietro mia moglie ma questo non e' possibile. Tutti mi dicono che la devo dimenticare, che ormai non c'e' più', che quella donna e' cambiata per sempre ma io continuo nonostante tutto ad amarla con tutto il mio cuore, come il primo giorno. La penso tutto il giorno, ripenso al passato, a quando ci siamo conosciuti e a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in 19 anni di vita insieme. Mi sembra tutto surreale, impossibile, non riesco a governare il mio presente e non riesco a pensare al futuro. Tutto quello che faccio, anche gli aspetti legali, e' legato all'estemporaneita' e non purtroppo ad una linea di azione precisa. A volte penso che dovrei chiudere tutto in poco tempo, concederle una separazione consensuale per soffrire meno e dimenticarla prima possibile. Forse amare veramente e' anche lasciare liberi di andare, ma non so se ce la faro. Altre volte penso che una giudiziale, sempre che riesca a vincerla in questo paese che non tutela chi subisce un danno non solo economico ma soprattutto esistenziale, potrebbe almeno darmi una soddisfazione morale e togliermi da dosso la spiecevole sensazione di aver sbagliato io, di aver potuto e dovuto fare di più. Non lo so davvero, econimicamente cambierebbe poco, non siamo poveri ma nemmeno ricchi da dover dividiere chissa' quali patrimoni. Nel mio caso il non dover pagare gli alimenti non cambierebbe nulla perche' gli aliementi dovrei comunque pagarli, e ci mancherebbe pure per il bene dei miei due bellissimi bambini che tanto in questi giorni, soprattutto il grande di sette anni, mi sono vicini per aver compreso il mio stato di prostrazione.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mai detto che sia semplice. E' comunque una situazione rovinosa, stressante, umiliante anche solo per il pensiero del fallimento del progetto di vita, comunque sia andata e di chiunque sia la colpa.
> E' comunque un momento terrificante, di paure e incertezze e dubbi.
> E di concreti problemi economici.
> 
> Quello che dico, è che pensare che una giudiziale -che può essere pericolosissima come esborso economico e come esito- aiuti, o allievi la sofferenza di chi ha subito un torto, o che sistemi le cose in qualunque modo... è sciocco. E superficiale. Viene dalla sofferenza e dal grido di rabbia. Ma non aiuta.


pensare di non far nulla, accettando che tua moglie vada con un altro, se ne sbatta un cazzo di te, e della famiglia con cui ha avuto le figlie, e che magari vada a vivere con l'altro (con grandissima gioia delle figlie....) pretendendo dall'ex marito pure il mantenimento, scusa eh, ma mi pare una stronzata demenziale. 
E' chiaro ed evidente che i miei presupposti sono che lei, che ti sta tradendo, non accetti di andarsene di casa senza aver alcuna richiesta economica nei tuoi confronti. In tal caso, hai ragione tu, la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito non serve a niente. Ma in caso contrario, solo un fesso accetta di essere cornuto e poi mazziato.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non lo so ragazzi, io non ci capisco più' nulla. Mi sembra che abbiate tutti torto e tutti ragione. Io so solo che rivoglio disperatamente indietro mia moglie ma questo non e' possibile. Tutti mi dicono che la devo dimenticare, che ormai non c'e' più', che quella donna e' cambiata per sempre ma io continuo nonostante tutto ad amarla con tutto il mio cuore, come il primo giorno. La penso tutto il giorno, ripenso al passato, a quando ci siamo conosciuti e a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in 19 anni di vita insieme. Mi sembra tutto surreale, impossibile, non riesco a governare il mio presente e non riesco a pensare al futuro. Tutto quello che faccio, anche gli aspetti legali, e' legato all'estemporaneita' e non purtroppo ad una linea di azione precisa. A volte penso che dovrei chiudere tutto in poco tempo, concederle una separazione consensuale per soffrire meno e dimenticarla prima possibile. Forse amare veramente e' anche lasciare liberi di andare, ma non so se ce la faro. Altre volte penso che una giudiziale, sempre che riesca a vincerla in questo paese che non tutela chi subisce un danno non solo economico ma soprattutto esistenziale, potrebbe almeno darmi una soddisfazione morale e togliermi da dosso la spiecevole sensazione di aver sbagliato io, di aver potuto e dovuto fare di più. Non lo so davvero, econimicamente cambierebbe poco, non siamo poveri ma nemmeno ricchi da dover dividiere chissa' quali patrimoni. Nel mio caso il non dover pagare gli alimenti non cambierebbe nulla perche' gli aliementi dovrei comunque pagarli, e ci mancherebbe pure per il bene dei miei due bellissimi bambini che tanto in questi giorni, soprattutto il grande di sette anni, mi sono vicini per aver compreso il mio stato di prostrazione.



Ciao eagle,


ma lei, cosa dice? 
cosa propone? 
cosa vede? 

sienne


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non lo so ragazzi, io non ci capisco più' nulla. Mi sembra che abbiate tutti torto e tutti ragione. Io so solo che rivoglio disperatamente indietro mia moglie ma questo non e' possibile. Tutti mi dicono che la devo dimenticare, che ormai non c'e' più', che quella donna e' cambiata per sempre ma io continuo nonostante tutto ad amarla con tutto il mio cuore, come il primo giorno. La penso tutto il giorno, ripenso al passato, a quando ci siamo conosciuti e a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in 19 anni di vita insieme. Mi sembra tutto surreale, impossibile, non riesco a governare il mio presente e non riesco a pensare al futuro. Tutto quello che faccio, anche gli aspetti legali, e' legato all'estemporaneita' e non purtroppo ad una linea di azione precisa. A volte penso che dovrei chiudere tutto in poco tempo, concederle una separazione consensuale per soffrire meno e dimenticarla prima possibile. Forse amare veramente e' anche lasciare liberi di andare, ma non so se ce la faro. Altre volte penso che una giudiziale, sempre che riesca a vincerla in questo paese che non tutela chi subisce un danno non solo economico ma soprattutto esistenziale, potrebbe almeno darmi una soddisfazione morale e togliermi da dosso la spiecevole sensazione di aver sbagliato io, di aver potuto e dovuto fare di più. Non lo so davvero, econimicamente cambierebbe poco, non siamo poveri ma nemmeno ricchi da dover dividiere chissa' quali patrimoni. Nel mio caso il non dover pagare gli alimenti non cambierebbe nulla perche' gli aliementi dovrei comunque pagarli, e ci mancherebbe pure per il bene dei miei due bellissimi bambini che tanto in questi giorni, soprattutto il grande di sette anni, mi sono vicini per aver compreso il mio stato di prostrazione.


il mio consifglio è molto semplice: prima cosa chiedi a lei la separazione consensuale. Se lei reagisce in modo freddo e pretenzioso, significa che è d'accordo con l'amante e ti vogliono fottere. Dopodichè chiedi la separazione con addebito (che nel tempo può sempre tramutarsi in consensuale). I figli non sapranno nulla della differenza tra consensuale e giudiziale. la loro sofferenza (nel caso) avrà solo una unica responsabile: LEI.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> pensare di non far nulla, *accettando che* tua moglie vada con un altro, se ne sbatta un cazzo di te, e della famiglia con cui ha avuto le figlie, e che magari vada a vivere con l'altro (con grandissima gioia delle figlie....) pretendendo dall'ex marito pure il mantenimento, scusa eh, ma mi pare una stronzata demenziale.
> E' chiaro ed evidente che i miei presupposti sono che lei, che ti sta tradendo, non accetti di andarsene di casa senza aver alcuna richiesta economica nei tuoi confronti. In tal caso, hai ragione tu, la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito non serve a niente. Ma in caso contrario, solo un fesso accetta di essere cornuto e poi mazziato.



Non si può far nulla altro che accettare -nel senso che non puoi fare nulla per cambiare la situazione- se tua moglie o marito se ne vanno, con chicchessia.
Se vive con un altro, mi sembra -mi sembra- che un eventuale obbligo di mantenimento decada.

Per il resto, dopo _due anni di sofferenza in tribunale_ ribadisco. E' da fessi -tranne in rare eccezioni particolari che richiedono assolutamente una giudiziale- pensare che tale giudiziale aiuti in qualunque modo.
E' saggio invece, nella sofferenza e nel dolore della fine della propria vita come la si conosceva fino a quel momento, programmare la strada che ce ne farà uscire nel più breve tempo possibile, con la maggior tranquillità possibile. Alla fine, è meglio per tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non lo so ragazzi, io non ci capisco più' nulla. Mi sembra che abbiate tutti torto e tutti ragione. Io so solo che rivoglio disperatamente indietro mia moglie ma questo non e' possibile. Tutti mi dicono che la devo dimenticare, che ormai non c'e' più', che quella donna e' cambiata per sempre ma io continuo nonostante tutto ad amarla con tutto il mio cuore, come il primo giorno. La penso tutto il giorno, ripenso al passato, a quando ci siamo conosciuti e a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in 19 anni di vita insieme. Mi sembra tutto surreale, impossibile, non riesco a governare il mio presente e non riesco a pensare al futuro. Tutto quello che faccio, anche gli aspetti legali, e' legato all'estemporaneita' e non purtroppo ad una linea di azione precisa. A volte penso che dovrei chiudere tutto in poco tempo, concederle una separazione consensuale per soffrire meno e dimenticarla prima possibile. Forse amare veramente e' anche lasciare liberi di andare, ma non so se ce la faro. Altre volte penso che una giudiziale, sempre che riesca a vincerla in questo paese che non tutela chi subisce un danno non solo economico ma soprattutto esistenziale, potrebbe almeno darmi una soddisfazione morale e *togliermi da dosso la spiecevole sensazione di aver sbagliato io, di aver potuto e dovuto fare di più*. Non lo so davvero, econimicamente cambierebbe poco, non siamo poveri ma nemmeno ricchi da dover dividiere chissa' quali patrimoni. Nel mio caso il non dover pagare gli alimenti non cambierebbe nulla perche' gli aliementi dovrei comunque pagarli, e ci mancherebbe pure per il bene dei miei due bellissimi bambini che tanto in questi giorni, soprattutto il grande di sette anni, mi sono vicini per aver compreso il mio stato di prostrazione.


Mi dispiace, davvero tanto.
Quello che provi non se ne può andare con un battito di mani, nè con una consensuale, una giudiziale, un rito voodoo.

Per il neretto... ho passato un sacco di tempo, davvero tanto -e non è finita- a palleggiare le responsabilità (tra me e me). E' colpa sua, è tutta colpa mia, è colpa sua, è tutta colpa mia, sono una persona orribile, però lui...
Arrivare a capire quali sono state le mie responsabilità, e quali le sue, è stata la cosa che più mi ha dato serenità e che davvero mi ha aiutato a chiudere, emotivamente, la mia storia. Che continua ancora con la giudiziale, e che continuerà epr sempre visto che abbiamo una figlia.

Non scappare da quei pensieri. Continueranno ad andare su e già, tra rabbia e sensi di colpa, fino a che raggiungerai, spero per te presto, un equilibrio.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non si può far nulla altro che accettare -nel senso che non puoi fare nulla per cambiare la situazione- se tua moglie o marito se ne vanno, con chicchessia.
> Se vive con un altro, mi sembra -mi sembra- che un eventuale obbligo di mantenimento decada.
> 
> Per il resto, dopo _due anni di sofferenza in tribunale_ ribadisco. E' da fessi -tranne in rare eccezioni particolari che richiedono assolutamente una giudiziale- pensare che tale giudiziale aiuti in qualunque modo.
> E' saggio invece, nella sofferenza e nel dolore della fine della propria vita come la si conosceva fino a quel momento, programmare la strada che ce ne farà uscire nel più breve tempo possibile, con la maggior tranquillità possibile. Alla fine, è meglio per tutti.



L'obbligo di mantenimento e il fatto che decada, lo stabilisce un giudice, quindi è NECESSARIA la giudiziale, a meno che (come ho scritto prima) i due non concordino la cosa in via consensuale (tu vai con lui? ok, lui ti mantiene).
E' saggio trovare la soluzione più tranquilla e rifarsi una vita? Certo, ma mi spieghi come fai se (ipotesi) tu marito tradito guadagni 2000 euro al mese e lei (che va a vivere con un altro) te ne chiede 1000/1500 per lei e le figlie? Come potresti avere tranquillità in una situazione del genere? Ci pensi ai parenti e agli amici? Come potresti accettare una situazione simile?


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> L'obbligo di mantenimento e il fatto che decada, lo stabilisce un giudice, quindi è NECESSARIA la giudiziale, a meno che (come ho scritto prima) i due non concordino la cosa in via consensuale (tu vai con lui? ok, lui ti mantiene).
> E' saggio trovare la soluzione più tranquilla e rifarsi una vita? Certo, ma mi spieghi come fai se (*ipotesi*) tu marito tradito guadagni 2000 euro al mese e lei (che va a vivere con un altro) te ne chiede 1000/1500 per lei e le figlie? Come potresti avere tranquillità in una situazione del genere? *Ci pensi ai parenti e agli amici*? Come potresti accettare una situazione simile?



per l'ipotesi. Certo, in quel caso se l'altra parte insiste per rovinarti economicamente, non ci puoi far nulla, serve la giudiziale. Non ne puoi fare a meno. Anche se pure in corso di consensuale, se si è fortunati a trovare avvocati non troppo idioti e squali, ci pensano loro a far arrivare i coniugi a un accordo equo. (ok, lo so che è utopico quasi. Cmq è vero che all'accordo definitivo si arriva in genere dopo una serie di proposte e controproposte)

Per il secondo grassetto. No, non penso a parenti e a amici, me ne frego altamente. Penso solo ai figli e a come stare bene assieme a loro.


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao eagle,ma lei, cosa dice? cosa propone? cosa vede? sienne


L'aspetti scolvolgente di questa storia, oltre ovviamente al tradimento, e' proprio la mancanza di chiarezza e comunicazione. Continua a ripetere che lei vuole vivere alla giornata, che l'unica cosa che le interessa adesso e' trovare una lavoro e stare in pace. Continua a dirsi confusa, non sa cosa sara' del futuro, ma e' certo che continua a frequentare lui, che a suo dire le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere insieme (e' sposato con tre figli!) E che lei per adesso non intende farlo. L'unica cosa certa, e lo e' stato da subito, e' che non vuole stare più' con me e secondo lei il mio atteggiamento l'avrebbe spinta ancora di più' verso l'altro. E sapete quale e' stato il mio atteggiamento: controllarla dopo quello che avevo scoperto ew che lei aveva minimizzato, essere triste, ecc. In pratica avrei dovuto fare finta di niente aspettando la sua decisione, neanche avrei dovuto incazzarmi! Oggi non ci parliamo, ha ricevuto due lettre del mio avvocato molto dure che la invitano a tenere comportamenti consoni alla vita matrimoniale, non perdecutori nei miei confronti (la notte si chiude in camera da letto con i bambini) e soprattutto non lesivi del benessere dei bambini. L'intervento dell'avvocato l'ha fatta arrabbiare molto, non si rimprovera nulla verso i figli e mi ha promesso una risposta legale altrettanto dura. Nel frattempo, per il benessere dei figli, le ho proposto di dormire fuori una volta ciascuno, almeno non penseranno che suo padre, chiuso fuiri della camera, sia chissa' quale pazzo. Vedremo, la cosa mi sembra più' difficile


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> per l'ipotesi. Certo, in quel caso se l'altra parte insiste per rovinarti economicamente, non ci puoi far nulla, serve la giudiziale. Non ne puoi fare a meno. Anche se pure in corso di consensuale, se si è fortunati a trovare avvocati non troppo idioti e squali, ci pensano loro a far arrivare i coniugi a un accordo equo. (ok, lo so che è utopico quasi. Cmq è vero che all'accordo definitivo si arriva in genere dopo una serie di proposte e controproposte)
> 
> Per il secondo grassetto. No, non penso a parenti e a amici, me ne frego altamente. Penso solo ai figli e a come stare bene assieme a loro.


tieni conto anche di una cosa pericolosissima nella consensuale: durante i tre anni di separazione, lei col suo avvocato potrebbero chiederti comunque soldi, magari dimostrando di averne bisogno. E un giudice, in un caso del genere, darà ragione a lei, tanto più per il fatto che hai fatto una consensuale morbida, magari accettando di darle un mantenimento, dimostrando così al giudice che tu sei consapevole delle sue necessità economiche, e tutto sommato non hai ritenuto lei colpevole della fine del vostro matrimonio.

Per quanto riguarda i figli: come puoi fregartene di amici e parenti, i quali obbligatoriamente si relazionano con i tuoi figli?


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> L'aspetti scolvolgente di questa storia, oltre ovviamente al tradimento, e' proprio la mancanza di chiarezza e comunicazione. Continua a ripetere che lei vuole vivere alla giornata, che l'unica cosa che le interessa adesso e' trovare una lavoro e stare in pace. Continua a dirsi confusa, non sa cosa sara' del futuro, ma e' certo che continua a frequentare lui, che a suo dire le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere insieme (e' sposato con tre figli!) E che lei per adesso non intende farlo. L'unica cosa certa, e lo e' stato da subito, e' che non vuole stare più' con me e secondo lei il mio atteggiamento l'avrebbe spinta ancora di più' verso l'altro. E sapete quale e' stato il mio atteggiamento: controllarla dopo quello che avevo scoperto ew che lei aveva minimizzato, essere triste, ecc. In pratica avrei dovuto fare finta di niente aspettando la sua decisione, neanche avrei dovuto incazzarmi! Oggi non ci parliamo, ha ricevuto due lettre del mio avvocato molto dure che la invitano a tenere comportamenti consoni alla vita matrimoniale, non perdecutori nei miei confronti (la notte si chiude in camera da letto con i bambini) e soprattutto non lesivi del benessere dei bambini. L'intervento dell'avvocato l'ha fatta arrabbiare molto, non si rimprovera nulla verso i figli e mi ha promesso una risposta legale altrettanto dura. Nel frattempo, per il benessere dei figli, le ho proposto di dormire fuori una volta ciascuno, almeno non penseranno che suo padre, chiuso fuiri della camera, sia chissa' quale pazzo. Vedremo, la cosa mi sembra più' difficile


allucinante. Quasi come la mia storia. Non perder ulteriore tempo. Fai chiedere al tuo avvocato la separazione giudiziale con addebito. prima parti e meglio è. Fai tu la prima mossa. Non aspettare che la faccia lei (e tranquillo la farà al 100%). Lei è d'accordo con l'amante, cercheranno di incularti economicamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> tieni conto anche di una cosa pericolosissima nella consensuale: durante i tre anni di separazione, lei col suo avvocato potrebbero chiederti comunque soldi, magari dimostrando di averne bisogno. E un giudice, in un caso del genere, darà ragione a lei, tanto più per il fatto che hai fatto una consensuale morbida, magari accettando di darle un mantenimento, dimostrando così al giudice che tu sei consapevole delle sue necessità economiche, e tutto sommato non hai ritenuto lei colpevole della fine del vostro matrimonio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i figli: come puoi fregartene di amici e parenti, i quali obbligatoriamente si relazionano con i tuoi figli?



Me ne frego ma proprio altamente.
E se si azzardano a dire qualcosa ai bambini che li turbi, li sbrano.

Io sono stata cacciata di casa da mio marito. 
Era, con mia figlia, a casa della sorella.
Paesello sperduto.

Ero in visita, invitata. 
Portano in casa mia figlia, la sorella di mio marito mi caccia fuori.
Non mi hanno neppure permesso di salutare Fra, di dirle una scusa. Mi hanno cacciato fuori, di sera, senza macchina, senza nulla. Sentivo mia figlia che piangeva, chiamandomi.

Ho chiamato i carabinieri, ma non era casa mia, c'era mio marito con mia figlia, e non c'erano provvedimenti che regolassero le visite.

Mia madre e padre volevano che io dicessi a mia figlia la verità. Non l'ho fatto, perchè mia figlia deve stare bene col padre. E ho azzannato mia madre quando ha accennato alla vicenda davanti a lei.

PRIMA i figli, poi il resto.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Me ne frego ma proprio altamente.
> E se si azzardano a dire qualcosa ai bambini che li turbi, li sbrano.
> 
> Io sono stata cacciata di casa da mio marito.
> ...


storia triste, che dimostra solo una cosa. cioè che il tuo ex marito cercava vendetta. La giudiziale con addebito è un'altra cosa. Come ho scritto prima, è un far valere in modo civile i propri diritti.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> allucinante. Quasi come la mia storia. Non perder ulteriore tempo. Fai chiedere al tuo avvocato la separazione giudiziale con addebito. prima parti e meglio è. Fai tu la prima mossa. Non aspettare che la faccia lei (e tranquillo la farà al 100%). Lei è d'accordo con l'amante, cercheranno di incularti economicamente.


naturalmente fallo se e solo se in passato non avete già vissuto situazioni critiche nel matrimonio, dovute a tuoi comportamenti, per i quali amici comuni possono testimoniare a vantaggio di lei, che il vostro rapporto era già in crisi. Perchè in questo caso, il giudice non stabilirà mai l'addebito.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Ciao eagle,

io sono una, che vuole vedere chiaro su tutto e fino in fondo ... 
se io e mia figlia, ne siamo coinvolti. 

le hai chiesto, lui ... l'altro ... a che punto sta, con la sua famiglia? 
cioè, lui è pronto ad andare a vivere con lei, con tua moglie ... 
e allora ... come sta regolando il tutto con sua moglie e i tre figli? 
sanno? ... o aspetta? ... cosa succede? ... vive già da solo? 

io sarei persino pronta, a mettermi a tavolino con tutti! 
proprio ... con l'unico fine, di trovare una soluzione per tutti, da sopportare ...

Prova, a non farla troppo arrabbiare ... sembra imprevedibile ... 
Ma cerca di scoprire ... cosa sta accadendo realmente! 
Se no, poi, dirà pure ... che sei stato tu ... 

poi ... decidi ...

mio ... banale consiglio ...
da rivedere ...

sienne


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ma cerca di scoprire ... cosa sta accadendo realmente!
> Se no, poi, dirà pure ... che sei stato tu ...
> poi ... decidi ...
> 
> sienne


quoto. Ma attento a non pedinarla. Nel caso, fallo fare ad un'agenzia investigativa. A meno che non hai mail o scritti di lei dove ammette la sua relazione.


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> naturalmente fallo se e solo se in passato non avete già vissuto situazioni critiche nel matrimonio, dovute a tuoi comportamenti, per i quali amici comuni possono testimoniare a vantaggio di lei, che il vostro rapporto era già in crisi. Perchè in questo caso, il giudice non stabilirà mai l'addebito.


Nessuna situazione critica, questo nessuno potra' mai affermarlo, se non mentendo


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao eagle,
> le hai chiesto, lui ... l'altro ... a che punto sta, con la sua famiglia?
> cioè, lui è pronto ad andare a vivere con lei, con tua moglie ...
> e allora ... come sta regolando il tutto con sua moglie e i tre figli?
> ...


ho letto adesso questa cosa....ma dai, per favore...e secondo te l'altro si mette a discutere con te? LOL, la prima cosa che fa è di minacciarti di azioni legali contro di te, per molestie o stalking, oppure ti invita a risolvere le tue faccende private senza coinvolgere lui e la sua famiglia.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> ho letto adesso questa cosa....ma dai, per favore...e secondo te l'altro si mette a discutere con te? LOL, la prima cosa che fa è di minacciarti di azioni legali contro di te, per molestie o stalking, oppure ti invita a risolvere le tue faccende private senza coinvolgere lui e la sua famiglia.



Ciao,

ho scritto ... le hai chiesto ... cioè alla moglie! 

sienne


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Nessuna situazione critica, questo nessuno potra' mai affermarlo, se non mentendo


stessa mia identica situazione. Il tuo avvocato dovrà solo far presente a chi vorrà testimoniare il falso che se ne assumerà le responsabilità (penali) di ciò. Tranquillo che tali testimoni potranno solo dire "lei mi ha detto che....". Quindi testimonianze di nessun valore. Quello che conta eventualmente saranno gli amici "comuni", non certo un giro di amicizie nuove di lei, che mai hanno avuto a che fare con la vostra famiglia.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ho scritto ... le hai chiesto ... cioè alla moglie!
> 
> sienne


ah, ok, ma tranquilla, non le risponderà di sicuro. Rimarrà generica innervosendosi.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> ah, ok, ma tranquilla, non le risponderà di sicuro. Rimarrà generica innervosendosi.



Ciao,

non è detto.
io ci proverei. 

proprio perché la moglie stessa dice, che lui (l'altro) vorrebbe andare a vivere con lei,
ma lei, ciò non lo vuole. 
È un punto d'ancora! ... delicatamente, chiedere ... a che punto sta lui, con questa decisione ...
come mettersi, dalla sua parte ... (della moglie) ...

sienne


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao eagle,io sono una, che vuole vedere chiaro su tutto e fino in fondo ... se io e mia figlia, ne siamo coinvolti. le hai chiesto, lui ... l'altro ... a che punto sta, con la sua famiglia? cioè, lui è pronto ad andare a vivere con lei, con tua moglie ... e allora ... come sta regolando il tutto con sua moglie e i tre figli? sanno? ... o aspetta? ... cosa succede? ... vive già da solo? io sarei persino pronta, a mettermi a tavolino con tutti! proprio ... con l'unico fine, di trovare una soluzione per tutti, da sopportare ...Prova, a non farla troppo arrabbiare ... sembra imprevedibile ... Ma cerca di scoprire ... cosa sta accadendo realmente! Se no, poi, dirà pure ... che sei stato tu ... poi ... decidi ...mio ... banale consiglio ...da rivedere ...sienne


Cara Sienne,quel poco che so lo so direttamente da lei che sin dal primo momento ha cercato di proteggere lui e tenerlo fuori, affermando che il problema siamo noi (comodo no?). Mi ha detto che e' sposato, che ha tre figli, che vive a casa ma che con la moglie gia' da tempo sono separati in casa, che la moglie e' una stronza, che lui ha un sacco di problemi, più' di me, che le ha proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per adesso non ha accettato. Io lo conosco solo di vista, non so niente di lui ma solo che in piscina l'ho visto ancora portare la fede, ma questo potrebbe essere un dettaglio insignificante. Questo e' tutto, per quanto si possa dare valore alle cose dette da lei


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Metti pure che con una lunga e costosa giudiziale Eagle ottenesse di non dare mantenimento a sua moglie.
> 
> Bene, soddisfazione.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> perdonami ma hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini.
> Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei.
> Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


Beato te che hai introiti tale da poter avere avuto tale richiesta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che tu sia un vecchio utente, che aveva un problema molto grave con una moglie approfittatrice, che l'aveva sposato solo, davvero, per motivi di opportunità. Magari mi sbaglio.
> A quell'utente consigliai, come mio solito, di non pensare a una giudiziale. Era convinto però, e magari ha fatto bene. Ripeto, non tutte le cause vanno nello stesso modo.
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


:up: non posso darti verde.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non lo so ragazzi, io non ci capisco più' nulla. Mi sembra che abbiate tutti torto e tutti ragione. *Io so solo che rivoglio disperatamente indietro mia moglie ma questo non e' possibile. Tutti mi dicono che la devo dimenticare, che ormai non c'e' più', che quella donna e' cambiata per sempre ma io continuo nonostante tutto ad amarla con tutto il mio cuore, come il primo giorno. La penso tutto il giorno, ripenso al passato, a quando ci siamo conosciuti e a tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in 19 anni di vita insieme. Mi sembra tutto surreale, impossibile, non riesco a governare il mio presente e non riesco a pensare al futuro. Tutto quello che faccio, anche gli aspetti legali, e' legato all'estemporaneita' e non purtroppo ad una linea di azione precisa*. A volte penso che dovrei chiudere tutto in poco tempo, concederle una separazione consensuale per soffrire meno e dimenticarla prima possibile. Forse amare veramente e' anche lasciare liberi di andare, ma non so se ce la faro. Altre volte penso che una giudiziale, sempre che riesca a vincerla in questo paese che non tutela chi subisce un danno non solo economico ma soprattutto esistenziale, potrebbe almeno darmi una soddisfazione morale e togliermi da dosso la spiecevole sensazione di aver sbagliato io, di aver potuto e dovuto fare di più. Non lo so davvero, econimicamente cambierebbe poco, non siamo poveri ma nemmeno ricchi da dover dividiere chissa' quali patrimoni. Nel mio caso il non dover pagare gli alimenti non cambierebbe nulla perche' gli aliementi dovrei comunque pagarli, e ci mancherebbe pure per il bene dei miei due bellissimi bambini che tanto in questi giorni, soprattutto il grande di sette anni, mi sono vicini per aver compreso il mio stato di prostrazione.


Glielo hai detto?!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> perdonami ma hai scritto un sacco di inesattezze, per non dire stupidaggini.
> Prima di tutto la storiella che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro è falsissima (a meno che non hai Ghedini come avvocato). Una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (che è la soluzione giusta per eagle) è l'unica strada che vedo per lui (così come lo era per me, con una moglie a cui non fregava un cazzo di me ma le interessavano solo soldi, che il suo avvocato ha chiesto a me come "consensuale" e che erano 6 volte tanto quelli che ho speso finora). Altra cosa positiva è che i tempi della giudiziale sono lunghi e questo eventualmente favorisce un'eventuale presa di coscienza di lei.
> Un altra stupidaggine è quella del lasciare la povera moglie e i figli a marcire nella povertà. ROTFL, ma che dici? Mica il giudice ne stabilisce il carcere o l'impossibilità di avere vita decorosa. Inoltre eagle è sempre libero di aiutarla (sempre che lei ne avrà bisogno, cosa di cui dubito fortemente, visto che avrà un altro uomo ad aiutarla).


No no stalliere
insegna platone
chi se ne intende di più delle selle?
Lo stalliere o il cavaliere?

Il cavaliere.
Bon Nausicaa
non ha una conoscenza "teorica" della giudiziale:
ma empirica.

E neanche lei poteva immaginarsi una situazione del genere.

Giustficabile non con l'intelligenza, ma solo con l'essere accecati dalla rabbia.
Quella rabbia cattiva di volere il male altrui per risarcire il proprio dolore.

Cioè tu investi mia moglie e la uccidi.
Bon io uccido te.

Ma ipso facto
mia moglie non tornerà in vita.
Nonostante io l'abbia "vendicata".


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,quel poco che so lo so direttamente da lei che sin dal primo momento ha cercato di proteggere lui e tenerlo fuori, affermando che il problema siamo noi (comodo no?). Mi ha detto che e' sposato, che ha tre figli, che vive a casa ma che con la moglie gia' da tempo sono separati in casa, che la moglie e' una stronza, che lui ha un sacco di problemi, più' di me, che le ha proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per adesso non ha accettato. Io lo conosco solo di vista, non so niente di lui ma solo che in piscina l'ho visto ancora portare la fede, ma questo potrebbe essere un dettaglio insignificante. Questo e' tutto, per quanto si possa dare valore alle cose dette da lei



Ciao eagle,

quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo ... bisogna pensarne, una più del diavolo!


me lo immaginavo, a dire il vero, che lui stesse ancora a casa con la moglie ... 
poi il resto, non si sa, in che modo ... sono solo chiacchiere sue 

cosa intende tua moglie con, lui ha un sacco di problemi, più di te? Perché, tu che problemi hai?
Mi sembri molto controllato ... 

Come donna, tua moglie, per il momento, non c'è più ... forse tornerà o forse no ...

Io mi muoverei su vari binari ... 
da una parte, diventa suo amico ... metti da parte tutto, sì amico ... cerca la sua confidenza ... 
come parleresti con un amico? ... iniziare sulle cose banali ... quotidiane ... con tanta pazienza,
e con tante riprese ... 
dall'altra parte, preparare la giudiziale ... poi decidere, quando e se, farla scattare.

Ma eviterei, di entrare da subito in guerra ... visto che è così confusa ... 

Non lo so, fatti consigliare bene, dall'avvocato ... per quanto riguardano i tempi ...

sienne

anche questo ... banale consiglio da rivedere ...


----------



## Gian (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciate stare la giudiziale, per carità....
> Con tutto che sembra la cosa perfetta, prima di andarci pensateci tre miliardi di volte... *è solo e soltanto un bagno di sangue costoso e inutile, e non va in pratica mai come uno si aspetta...*
> Alla fine è solo dolore in più.


è esatto.
Una causa giudiziale per separazione si fa o nei confronti di un coniuge che NON vuole
separarsi (che quindi si oppone all'accordo transattivo che instaura la consensuale),
oppure per motivi economici, addebiti, ecc. 

NOn è vero che gli avvocati la temono, la fanno se ci sono gli estremi 
per farla perchè è il loro lavoro,
e poi le parcelle salgono rispetto ad una consensuale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> L'aspetti scolvolgente di questa storia, oltre ovviamente al tradimento, e' proprio la mancanza di chiarezza e comunicazione. Continua a ripetere che lei vuole vivere alla giornata, che l'unica cosa che le interessa adesso e' trovare una lavoro e stare in pace. Continua a dirsi confusa, non sa cosa sara' del futuro, ma e' certo che continua a frequentare lui, che a suo dire le avrebbe proposto di andare a vivere insieme (e' sposato con tre figli!) E che lei per adesso non intende farlo. L'unica cosa certa, e lo e' stato da subito, e' che non vuole stare più' con me e secondo lei il mio atteggiamento l'avrebbe spinta ancora di più' verso l'altro. E sapete quale e' stato il mio atteggiamento: controllarla dopo quello che avevo scoperto ew che lei aveva minimizzato, essere triste, ecc. In pratica avrei dovuto fare finta di niente aspettando la sua decisione, neanche avrei dovuto incazzarmi! Oggi non ci parliamo, ha ricevuto due lettre del mio avvocato molto dure che la invitano a tenere comportamenti consoni alla vita matrimoniale, non perdecutori nei miei confronti (la notte si chiude in camera da letto con i bambini) e soprattutto non lesivi del benessere dei bambini. L'intervento dell'avvocato l'ha fatta arrabbiare molto, non si rimprovera nulla verso i figli e mi ha promesso una risposta legale altrettanto dura. Nel frattempo, per il benessere dei figli, le ho proposto di dormire fuori una volta ciascuno, almeno non penseranno che suo padre, chiuso fuiri della camera, sia chissa' quale pazzo. Vedremo, la cosa mi sembra più' difficile


Se mettete di mezzo avvocati disonesti (come mi pare siano i vostri) non faranno che fomentare la difficoltà di dialogo per arrivare a una giudiziale che serve solo a loro. Cerca di mettere per iscritto quello che potrebbero essere delle ipotesi di accordo tipo: a) cercare di capirsi seguendo una terapia di coppia (che può portare anche a una serena separazione (conosco coppie che erano arrivate alle mani che poi hanno mantenuto rapporti sereni dopo la separazione, grazie alla terapia)b) Una convivenza da separati in casa, in attesa di capire cosa si vuol fare, con regole da te proposte, da discutere con lei (non tra avvocati) c) Una proposta si separazione consensuale. Puoi anche proporle a noi che, senza essere coinvolti potremmo darti un parere (ovviamente gli aspetti economici non ci interessano). Ti sembra un'idea fattibile?


----------



## salvo falletta (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


ho letto solo questo messaggio e non ho idea di come è andata a finire...chi ti parla è l'altra parte ovvero la persona spregevole che te la sta portando via (in senso figurato chiaramente).

posso dirti che...

Probabilmente quello che le sta dicendo è vero ma si trasformerà in una balla colossale...che entrambi vivranno un inferno...e malediranno il giorno che hanno iniziato a percorrere questa strada. Tu non sei nei loro pensieri.

Se veramente ancora non hanno fatto sesso...INTERVIENI! ...una volta successo capirai dopo che tutto sarà inutile. L'avrai persa per sempre in cuor tuo.

I bambini...poveri cari...vedranno i loro genitori soffrire...odieranno il terzo incomodo...più o meno coscientemente più o meno tardi.

Indubbiamente anche tu hai le tue colpe...essere troppo bravi a volte è peggio.

Impara da subito a gestire il dolore, la mente i ricordi...e soprattutto le tue fantasie su di loro...avrai giorni tristi, altri bui e altri in cui vorrai ucciderti...a tratti sopravviverai...solo e unicamente trovando un'altra donna ne uscirai.

Da uno che ne vista qualcuna.


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Glielo hai detto?!


Certo ma non e' servito a nulla, e' un muro di gomma, purtroppo la sua decisione sembra gia' averla presa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,quel poco che so lo so direttamente da lei che sin dal primo momento ha cercato di proteggere lui e tenerlo fuori, affermando che il problema siamo noi (comodo no?). Mi ha detto che e' sposato, che ha tre figli, che vive a casa ma che con la moglie gia' da tempo sono separati in casa, che la moglie e' una stronza, che lui ha un sacco di problemi, più' di me, che le ha proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per adesso non ha accettato. Io lo conosco solo di vista, non so niente di lui ma solo che in piscina l'ho visto ancora portare la fede, ma questo potrebbe essere un dettaglio insignificante. Questo e' tutto, per quanto si possa dare valore alle cose dette da lei


Probabilmente quello che ha raccontato lui fa parte delle fantasie da amanti e non corrisponde alla realtà e lei ci ha creduto.  La storia dei separati in casa e della moglie stronza è vecchia come il cucco.Tu non sei obbligato a crederci. Non ti riguarda ma pensi che sia così facile separarsi con tre figli se non hai guadagni cospicui? Quindi ora lei comincerà a vedere la realtà. Se tu vuoi lei e la tua famiglia e pensi di essere in grado di capire e perdonare non farti sommergere dalla rabbia (v. ipotesi a ).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo ma non e' servito a nulla, e' un muro di gomma, purtroppo la sua decisione sembra gia' averla presa


Guarda che reagiscono così le persone oneste. Lei ha provato un coinvolgimento (ed essendo un amante è giocoforza intenso emotivamente) per un altro e, in questa fase, sente inconciliabile questo sentire (che lei crede sentimento, in questa fase confusa) con la convivenza con te e soprattutto con l'avere rapporti sessuali con te (questo spiega perché si chiude in camera). E' in una fase fuori dalla realtà. Te l'ha detto! Devi avere pazienza. Ma (se vuoi seguire il mio consiglio) nella proposta b) devi stabilire dei tempi (1 o 3 mesi) in cui dovrà obbligatoriamente capire cosa vuole.


----------



## eagle (13 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao eagle,quando ci sono dei bambini in mezzo ... bisogna pensarne, una più del diavolo!me lo immaginavo, a dire il vero, che lui stesse ancora a casa con la moglie ... poi il resto, non si sa, in che modo ... sono solo chiacchiere sue cosa intende tua moglie con, lui ha un sacco di problemi, più di te? Perché, tu che problemi hai?Mi sembri molto controllato ... Come donna, tua moglie, per il momento, non c'è più ... forse tornerà o forse no ...Io mi muoverei su vari binari ... da una parte, diventa suo amico ... metti da parte tutto, sì amico ... cerca la sua confidenza ... come parleresti con un amico? ... iniziare sulle cose banali ... quotidiane ... con tanta pazienza,e con tante riprese ... dall'altra parte, preparare la giudiziale ... poi decidere, quando e se, farla scattare.Ma eviterei, di entrare da subito in guerra ... visto che è così confusa ... Non lo so, fatti consigliare bene, dall'avvocato ... per quanto riguardano i tempi ...sienneanche questo ... banale consiglio da rivedere ...


Mah, forse dovrebbe avere più' problemi perche' con la moglie ha una situ azione complicata da molto tempo. Gia' il fatto che mi parla cosi' di lui senza pensare al mio di dolore moi spiazza. Per il resto forse hai ragione tu anche se tenere questo atteggiamento doppio e ' molto stressante


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mah, forse dovrebbe avere più' problemi perche' con la moglie ha una situ azione complicata da molto tempo. Gia' il fatto che mi parla cosi' di lui senza pensare al mio di dolore moi spiazza. Per il resto forse hai ragione tu anche se tenere questo atteggiamento doppio e ' molto stressante



Ciao,

si ... è stressante ... ma tutta la situazione è stressante comunque ... 

ma dalle tempo! è confusa ... cerca il dialogo il più che puoi ... 
mi sembra proprio ... che non capisce molto, ne di te, ne dell'amante ... ne di se stessa ... 

sienne


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beato te che hai introiti tale da poter avere avuto tale richiesta.


al contrario, è appunto perchè non ne avevo che ho chiesto la giudiziale con addebito contro richieste del genere. Ma la mia situazione è completamente diversa da quella di eagle, nel senso che la mia ex moglie è una furba ladra in cerca di opportunità (in primis il permesso di soggiorno).


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> al contrario, è appunto perchè non ne avevo che ho chiesto la giudiziale con addebito contro richieste del genere. Ma la mia situazione è completamente diversa da quella di eagle, *nel senso che la mia ex moglie è una furba ladra in cerca di opportunità (in primis il permesso di soggiorno*).


mi ricordi un vecchio utente....


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi ricordi un vecchio utente....


può essere 
dopotutto non sarebbe un evento nuovo quello capitato a me.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> può essere
> dopotutto non sarebbe un evento nuovo quello capitato a me.


assolutamente 
in ogni caso buona fortuna


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no stalliere
> insegna platone
> chi se ne intende di più delle selle?
> Lo stalliere o il cavaliere?
> ...


sta di fatto che Lo Stalliere ha altrettanta esperienza, e sulla propria pelle.
Se una moglie ti ruba il futuro, fai in modo che il tuo non sia compromesso (dato che il suo è al momento radioso).


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> sta di fatto che Lo Stalliere ha altrettanta esperienza, e sulla propria pelle.
> Se una moglie ti ruba il futuro, fai in modo che il tuo non sia compromesso (dato che il suo è al momento radioso).


Amico mio io sto solo attento che la moglie non mi ciuli il presente.
Allora come è andata a te?
Costi e benefici?

Allora se io devo difendere un bene che vale 100, ma per tenermelo devo spendere 300 di giudiziale...ci rimetto 200.
Se te lo lascio purchè ti levi dalle balle ci ho rimesso 100.

E se ho trecento da spendere mi restano 200 per rimettermi in piedi.

Almeno io ragiono così.

Preferisco chiamarmi al torto con buon senso, regalandoti la ragione dei mussi, che dissanguarmi pur di ottenere ragione...

Tanto io, con la ragione, non ho mai mangiato.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (13 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio io sto solo attento che la moglie non mi ciuli il presente.
> Allora come è andata a te?
> Costi e benefici?
> 
> ...


il problema è che se lo lasci, purchè si levi dalle palle, lo lasci in blocco subito, come splendida buonuscita/regalo di separazione. E lei, in futuro, a buon diritto, potrebbe chiedertene altrettanti, magari mostrandoti un certificato medico o qualsiasi pezzo di carta in cui dimostra di aver bisogno di soldi, e tu, oltre che averle lasciato già 100, gliene devi altrettanti. Mentre nella mia situazione, quei 100 iniziali, sono rateizzati in due anni (questi sono i tempi medi di una giudiziale rapida). E nel frattempo, lei il lavoro lo trova eccome, perchè le briciole mensili non le basterebbero nemmeno per il pub o il kebab. 
Tutto ciò, ovviamente, partendo dal presupposto che tu abbia prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili del tradimento come unica causa della fine del tuo matrimonio. 
Poi, oh, se tu sei uno di quelli che ritiene meglio non denunciare un ladro che ti ha rubato il cellulare, dato che esiste il rischio di perdere la causa e rimetterci dei soldi, allora va bene. Io per il momento resto soddisfatto e fiducioso delle decisioni del giudice fin'ora (che stanno dimostrando la giustezza della mia scelta).


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> il problema è che se lo lasci, purchè si levi dalle palle, lo lasci in blocco subito, come splendida buonuscita/regalo di separazione. E lei, in futuro, a buon diritto, potrebbe chiedertene altrettanti, magari mostrandoti un certificato medico o qualsiasi pezzo di carta in cui dimostra di aver bisogno di soldi, e tu, oltre che averle lasciato già 100, gliene devi altrettanti. Mentre nella mia situazione, quei 100 iniziali, sono rateizzati in due anni (questi sono i tempi medi di una giudiziale rapida). E nel frattempo, lei il lavoro lo trova eccome, perchè le briciole mensili non le basterebbero nemmeno per il pub o il kebab.
> Tutto ciò, ovviamente, partendo dal presupposto che tu abbia prove schiaccianti e inequivocabili del tradimento come unica causa della fine del tuo matrimonio.
> Poi, oh, se tu sei uno di quelli che ritiene meglio non denunciare un ladro che ti ha rubato il cellulare, dato che esiste il rischio di perdere la causa e rimetterci dei soldi, allora va bene. Io per il momento resto soddisfatto e fiducioso delle decisioni del giudice fin'ora (che stanno dimostrando la giustezza della mia scelta).


Ti dico una cosa.
Io guardo chi mi ha rubato il cellulare.
E lì decido.
Per esempio ai bei tempi andati se denunciavi felicetto maniero: tu: non arrivavi vivo a sera.

La verità è che dobbiamo stare molto attenti a chi ci tiriamo in casa.
E non farci guidare solo dai sentimenti.

Dipende sempre dalle situazioni...
Un conto è chiedere e ottenere giustizia, un conto è pararsi il culo, un conto è infierire, un conto è sparare sulla croce rossa.

Ma non potrei dire, amica mia...ti lascio questo che chiedi, in cambio tu mi firmi una liberatoria no?

Esempio noi qui con il condominio avevamo vizi di costruzione.
Risposta dell'impresa: fateci pure causa.
Risposta del conte: Ho pagato un fotografo e queste sono 100 foto che io farò pubblicare in ogni rivista di architettura, a meno che, tu non ci venga incontro con un tot che stabiliremo e poi ognun per sè.

Come vide le foto e a chi mi ero rivolto, si ridusse a miti consigli.

Ma io ho una parte di colpa...quella volta che ho comprato casa, dovevo ascoltare quell'impresario di mia fiducia, che mi disse, occhio conte che per me quel prezzo lì a metro quadro significherebbe rimetterci.

E fu così che imparai a mie spese che si fa presto a scrivere su un preliminare "rifiniture di lusso" che poi esistono guaine per solai, da 500 lire al metro, e 5000 al metro. Se usi quelle da 500 poi non puoi piangere che al primo freddo tutte le terrazze fanno passare l'acqua.

In altre parole ci sarà un punto debole dove colpire quella donna no?
A me sembra: la sua avidità.

Io le direi, io non ti do un pfenny...
Se vuoi qualcosa...fammi causa...

Di che cosa puoi accusarmi tu? Che mi hai tradito?
Di trascuratezza coniugale?


----------



## Andrea68 (13 Maggio 2013)

salvo falletta ha detto:


> Se veramente ancora non hanno fatto sesso...INTERVIENI! ...una volta successo capirai dopo che tutto sarà inutile. L'avrai persa per sempre in cuor tuo.
> 
> ...solo e unicamente trovando un'altra donna ne uscirai.


Mi interessano molto questi due concetti, perché mi riguardano da vicino..
Potresti spiegarli un po' meglio?


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che reagiscono così le persone oneste. Lei ha provato un coinvolgimento (ed essendo un amante è giocoforza intenso emotivamente) per un altro e, in questa fase, sente inconciliabile questo sentire (che lei crede sentimento, in questa fase confusa) con la convivenza con te e soprattutto con l'avere rapporti sessuali con te (questo spiega perché si chiude in camera). E' in una fase fuori dalla realtà. Te l'ha detto! Devi avere pazienza. Ma (se vuoi seguire il mio consiglio) nella proposta b) devi stabilire dei tempi (1 o 3 mesi) in cui dovrà obbligatoriamente capire cosa vuole.


Forse mi hai convinto per la proposta b) convivenza civile per qualche mese con regole condivise. L'atto di forza, facendole scrivere dall'avvocato per chiedere la separazione, l'ho gia' fatto e comunque ora ci vorranno mese prima di essere convocati dal giudice. Nel frattempo meglio evitare logoranti guerre in casa. Dormire fuori una volta ciascuno fara' bene a entrambi e soprattutto ai bambini che non vedranno più' certe scene pietose. Magari questi mesi serviranno a lei per chiarirsi le idee e a me per assorbire il colpo meno traumaticamente. Stando a casa infatti non faccio altro che osservarla e ripensare a quello che ha fatto. Poi il tempo dara' la sua sentenza e dira' se le cose sono veramente finite oppure se ci saranno margini per una riconciliazione, sempre che io a quel punto sia in grado di perdonarla. Nel frattempo avete altri consigli per gestire questa separazione? L'idea di Sienne di trattare mia moglie come un'amica mi sembra buona.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> comunque ora ci vorranno mese prima di essere convocati dal giudice.QUOTE]
> 
> ???? guarda che la lettera dell'avvocato intima solo di smetterla di essere infedele, dopodichè sarà l'avvocato di lei a contattare il tuo e i due discuteranno se fare una consensuale, oppure, in caso di mancato accordo, il tuo (o il suo) consegneranno i documenti al tribunale di competenza per richiedere l'udienza giudiziale (semplice o con richiesta di addebito). Da quel momento passano almeno 3 mesi prima che venga fissata la prima udienza (che se va bene è dopo 6 mesi.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Forse mi hai convinto per la proposta b) convivenza civile per qualche mese con regole condivise. L'atto di forza, facendole scrivere dall'avvocato per chiedere la separazione, l'ho gia' fatto e comunque ora ci vorranno mese prima di essere convocati dal giudice. Nel frattempo meglio evitare logoranti guerre in casa. Dormire fuori una volta ciascuno fara' bene a entrambi e soprattutto ai* bambini che non vedranno più' certe scene pietose*. Magari questi mesi serviranno a lei per chiarirsi le idee e a me per assorbire il colpo meno traumaticamente. Stando a casa infatti non faccio altro che osservarla e ripensare a quello che ha fatto. Poi il tempo dara' la sua sentenza e dira' se le cose sono veramente finite oppure se ci saranno margini per una riconciliazione, sempre che io a quel punto sia in grado di perdonarla. *Nel frattempo avete altri consigli per gestire questa separazione*? L'idea di Sienne di trattare mia moglie come un'amica mi sembra buona.


Direi che, visto che ormai le cose stanno come da dettame di tua moglie dato che tutto ruota intorno alle sue decisioni, mantenere la calma e mettersi l'anima in pace sarebbe la cosa migliore. Per cui un rapporto di convivenza pacato vi condurrà alla fine, qualsiasi essa sia, evitando di logorarvi dalla rabbia. Più che come amici, come conviventi civili, credo che questo sia ottenibile. Chiaro che ti toccherà abbozzare di fronte alle sue manifestazioni, ma se riesci a smettere di indagare trovi la pace per te e, credo, riduci i tempi necessari affinchè tua moglie finisca di sbollentare.

Soprattutto eviterete ulteriori danni ai bambini. Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma a cosa hanno assistito precisamente? Ma è possibile che una donna non si faccia scrupoli di fronte alle sue stesse creature? Ai vostri bambini non devono arrivare i vostri conflitti, a loro servirà solo conoscere, in caso di separazione, le nuove condizioni e sapere che i loro genitori saranno presenti come sempre.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (14 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende sempre dalle situazioni...
> Un conto è chiedere e ottenere giustizia, un conto è pararsi il culo, un conto è infierire, un conto è sparare sulla croce rossa.
> 
> Ma non potrei dire, amica mia...ti lascio questo che chiedi, in cambio tu mi firmi una liberatoria no?
> ...


mi sa che o non hai capito che sono già in giudiziale con richiesta di addebito, o non conosci minimamente le procedure che riguardano le separazioni/divorzi.
Non esistono liberatorie valide, dato che in questi casi ciò che prevale sono le leggi italiane. Tu puoi far firmare qualsiasi cosa ad un tuo amico/parente/conoscente, ma se questo accordo viola la costituzione o le leggi, tale scrittura privata non avrà alcun valore qualora una delle due parti la impugni sulla base di una legge che la favorisce. Dunque se la mia ex si trova nei pasticci o dimostra di aver necessità di soldi, può sempre ottenerli, dicendo al giudice che al momento della scrittura privata (o liberatoria) si trovava in uno stato psicologico diverso, e che adesso è nei guai. E il giudice, sulla base delle leggi di diritto civile, mi obbligherebbe comunque a darle un aiuto.

Quindi la mia risposta alla tua domanda è: "pararsi il culo" di fronte ad una situazione di pericolo che deriva non soltanto da lei, ma anche dal furbone che a tutt'oggi sta con lei e le paga tutto (avvocato amico compreso)


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> eagle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > comunque ora ci vorranno mese prima di essere convocati dal giudice.QUOTE]???? guarda che la lettera dell'avvocato intima solo di smetterla di essere infedele, dopodichè sarà l'avvocato di lei a contattare il tuo e i due discuteranno se fare una consensuale, oppure, in caso di mancato accordo, il tuo (o il suo) consegneranno i documenti al tribunale di competenza per richiedere l'udienza giudiziale (semplice o con richiesta di addebito). Da quel momento passano almeno 3 mesi prima che venga fissata la prima udienza (che se va bene è dopo 6 mesi.
> ...


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Direi che, visto che ormai le cose stanno come da dettame di tua moglie dato che tutto ruota intorno alle sue decisioni, mantenere la calma e mettersi l'anima in pace sarebbe la cosa migliore. Per cui un rapporto di convivenza pacato vi condurrà alla fine, qualsiasi essa sia, evitando di logorarvi dalla rabbia. Più che come amici, come conviventi civili, credo che questo sia ottenibile. Chiaro che ti toccherà abbozzare di fronte alle sue manifestazioni, ma se riesci a smettere di indagare trovi la pace per te e, credo, riduci i tempi necessari affinchè tua moglie finisca di sbollentare.Soprattutto eviterete ulteriori danni ai bambini. Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma a cosa hanno assistito precisamente? Ma è possibile che una donna non si faccia scrupoli di fronte alle sue stesse creature? Ai vostri bambini non devono arrivare i vostri conflitti, a loro servirà solo conoscere, in caso di separazione, le nuove condizioni e sapere che i loro genitori saranno presenti come sempre.


Hanno assistito alle classiche discussioni/litigate di queste situazioni, o meglio, hanno assistito alle scenate della madre che perdeva facilmente il controllo nell'uso delle parole... Io in tutta sincerita' ho sempre mantenuto una maggiore calma, prova ne sono le parole di mio figlio grande che mi chiede di non rispondere alla madre perche' e' nervosa. Questo la dice tutta sulla sensibilita' dei bambini e sulla loro capacita' di comprendere il senso delle cose gia' a sette anni


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hanno assistito alle classiche discussioni/litigate di queste situazioni, o meglio, *hanno assistito alle scenate della madre che perdeva facilmente il controllo nell'uso delle parole*... Io in tutta sincerita' ho sempre mantenuto una maggiore calma, prova ne sono le parole di mio figlio grande che mi chiede di non rispondere alla madre perche' e' nervosa. Questo la dice tutta sulla sensibilita' dei bambini e sulla loro capacita' di comprendere il senso delle cose gia' a sette anni


Quella è una cosa che non tollero facilmente. Ed è, per me, il segnale che una persona non conosce minimamente il significato di rispetto. Se non si rende conto di quello che fa ai figli, non ti meravigliare di quello che ti sta accadendo. Per cui l'intento di ottenere quella sorta di tranquillità in casa è necessario per tutti.

I bambini comprendono benissimo, il pericolo in realtà è che quei conflitti possono essere traumi per loro. I problemi dei genitori divengono loro, ma non hanno alcun strumento per elaborarli. Sono problemi estranei al loro mondo, ma vi vengono tirati dentro loro malgrado. Teneteli alla larga dai conflitti, almeno su questo tua moglie dovrebbe avere un briciolo di lucidità.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lo Stalliere ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Appunto, dato che passeranno settimane prima di consegnare i doc in tribunale e mesi per la prima udienza, e' meglio gestire questo periodo con civilta', per il bene di tutti. Io le prove che potevo trovare per una giudiziale le ho messe da parte, vedremo al dunque se utilizzarle
> ...


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> eagle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi permetto di darti un ulteriore consiglio (dato che potresti percorrere la mia stessa strada): resisti fino in fondo con lei nel silenzio riguardo tali prove. Guai a descrivergliele nella speranza magari che si ravveda o chissà cosa. L'unica cosa che farebbe è di riferirle al suo avvocato preparando la loro difesa contro di te. Devono eventualmente essere una doccia gelata all'udienza. L'importante è soprattutto trovare evidenze che il vostro rapporto era normale, prima delle sue infedeltà.
> ...


----------



## Lo Stalliere (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lo Stalliere ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ok grazie. Quali potrebbero essere le prove di questa normalita' di rapporto prima del tradimento? In effetti quanto accaduto e' stata una grande sorpresa per tutti, amici, parenti suoi e miei. Solo nella sua testa qualcosa era cambiato...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> mi sa che o non hai capito che sono già in giudiziale con richiesta di addebito, o non conosci minimamente le procedure che riguardano le separazioni/divorzi.
> Non esistono liberatorie valide, dato che in questi casi ciò che prevale sono le leggi italiane. Tu puoi far firmare qualsiasi cosa ad un tuo amico/parente/conoscente, ma se questo accordo viola la costituzione o le leggi, tale scrittura privata non avrà alcun valore qualora una delle due parti la impugni sulla base di una legge che la favorisce. Dunque se la mia ex si trova nei pasticci o dimostra di aver necessità di soldi, può sempre ottenerli, dicendo al giudice che al momento della scrittura privata (o liberatoria) si trovava in uno stato psicologico diverso, e che adesso è nei guai. E il giudice, sulla base delle leggi di diritto civile, mi obbligherebbe comunque a darle un aiuto.
> 
> Quindi la mia risposta alla tua domanda è: "pararsi il culo" di fronte ad una situazione di pericolo che deriva non soltanto da lei, ma anche dal furbone che a tutt'oggi sta con lei e le paga tutto (avvocato amico compreso)


Ovvio le scritture private sono una cosa...
Le scritture compiute con accordi di avvocati e notai un'altra
Io comunque ti faccio tutti i miei auguri per una buona risoluzione della tua giudiziale...

Insomma tu mi dici, 
Mi sono visto costretto alla giudiziale pur di pararmi il culo...


----------



## Lo Stalliere (14 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio le scritture private sono una cosa...
> Le scritture compiute con accordi di avvocati e notai un'altra
> Io comunque ti faccio tutti i miei auguri per una buona risoluzione della tua giudiziale...
> 
> ...


le scritture private sono la stessa cosa anche se depositate presso un notaio. Hanno valore finchè non vengono impugnate con valide ragioni per farlo. E se lei (ipotesi non troppo remota conoscendo il personaggio) un bel giorno viene presa a calci in culo anche dall'attuale amante, venisse a chiedermi soldi dimostrando al giudice di non poter sopravvivere, quella scrittura privata, anche se l'avessimo depositata al presidente della repubblica, non verrebbe minimamente presa in considerazione dal giudice, dato il sopraggiungere di nuove situazioni che richiedono nuovi provvedimenti. 

Ripeto: si, mi ha costretto lei ad andare alla giudiziale con richiesta di addebito, sia per la totale ed assoluta mancanza di dialogo tenuta con me, che per le pretese economiche assurde durante i tentativi di consensuale fatti dai rispettivi avvocati. 
Ovvio e naturale che di fronte ad una persona diversa avrei fatto di tutto anch'io per arrivare ad una consensuale. ma con una ladra che ha alle spalle una denuncia per furto e altre cosettine del genere di cui magari parlerò a storia conclusa, è stato obbligatorio pararsi il culo in tutti i modi possibili. La mia, ricordalo, non è una storia normale...


----------



## eagle (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mettete di mezzo avvocati disonesti (come mi pare siano i vostri) non faranno che fomentare la difficoltà di dialogo per arrivare a una giudiziale che serve solo a loro. Cerca di mettere per iscritto quello che potrebbero essere delle ipotesi di accordo tipo: a) cercare di capirsi seguendo una terapia di coppia (che può portare anche a una serena separazione (conosco coppie che erano arrivate alle mani che poi hanno mantenuto rapporti sereni dopo la separazione, grazie alla terapia)b) Una convivenza da separati in casa, in attesa di capire cosa si vuol fare, con regole da te proposte, da discutere con lei (non tra avvocati) c) Una proposta si separazione consensuale. Puoi anche proporle a noi che, senza essere coinvolti potremmo darti un parere (ovviamente gli aspetti economici non ci interessano). Ti sembra un'idea fattibile?


Brunetta, che fine hai fatto? Ho bisogno dei tuoi consigli, please.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta, che fine hai fatto? Ho bisogno dei tuoi consigli, please.


 Chiedi? Io credo che se si hanno tanti soldi di una giudiziale potresti fregartene perché comunque dovrai passare un botto (v. Silvio e Veronica); se non hai granché idem perché comunque non dovrai dare nulla o quasi. Se sei in mezzo può essere indispensabile. In ogni caso il mantenimento ai figli va garantito e nessun padre degno di questo nome non vorrebbe garantirlo. Anche la ex sa quali sono i tuoi introiti e chiederà quanto tu sei in grado di dare. A meno che non sia una stronza, cosa che non si può mai escludere. Prima di trattarla da stronza (a parte il tradimento) verifica che lo sia: a) b) c)


----------



## eagle (15 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiedi? Io credo che se si hanno tanti soldi di una giudiziale potresti fregartene perché comunque dovrai passare un botto (v. Silvio e Veronica); se non hai granché idem perché comunque non dovrai dare nulla o quasi. Se sei in mezzo può essere indispensabile. In ogni caso il mantenimento ai figli va garantito e nessun padre degno di questo nome non vorrebbe garantirlo. Anche la ex sa quali sono i tuoi introiti e chiederà quanto tu sei in grado di dare. A meno che non sia una stronza, cosa che non si può mai escludere. Prima di trattarla da stronza (a parte il tradimento) verifica che lo sia: a) b) c)


Gli avvocati hanno cominciato a parlarsi. Si discute di casa, alimenti, tasse, e' tristissimo. Percepisco ancora di più' la fine di un grande amore, e' molto doloroso, si avvicina la fine. Altrattanto triste e' il fatto che, come mi riferisce il mio legale, mia moglie si sarebbe presentata dal suo avvocato con la sorella che avrebbe gestito completamente la discussione senza che lei aprisse bocca. Ulteriore conferma della sua immaturita' e mancanza di gestire situazioni difficili da persona matura. Il suo avvocato si sarebbe mostrato abbastanza accondiscendente e propenso ad una serena trattativa che accontenti anche le parti, anche sulla possibile vendita della casa. Speriamo che non sia solo una tattica. A presto amici.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Gli avvocati hanno cominciato a parlarsi. Si discute di casa, alimenti, tasse, e' tristissimo. Percepisco ancora di più' la fine di un grande amore, e' molto doloroso, si avvicina la fine. Altrattanto triste e' il fatto che, come mi riferisce il mio legale, mia moglie si sarebbe presentata dal suo avvocato con la sorella che avrebbe gestito completamente la discussione senza che lei aprisse bocca. Ulteriore conferma della sua immaturita' e mancanza di gestire situazioni difficili da persona matura. Il suo avvocato si sarebbe mostrato abbastanza accondiscendente e propenso ad una serena trattativa che accontenti anche le parti, anche sulla possibile vendita della casa. Speriamo che non sia solo una tattica. A presto amici.


Capisco la tristezza. La separazione non è un pranzo di gala. Ma l'avvocato l'hai chiamato tu per primo. So che ti sei sentito costretto ma se ti senti in grado di perdonare fai uno sforzo.


----------



## eagle (16 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco la tristezza. La separazione non è un pranzo di gala. Ma l'avvocato l'hai chiamato tu per primo. So che ti sei sentito costretto ma se ti senti in grado di perdonare fai uno sforzo.


Almeno ci proverei ma per perdonare ci vuole il pentimento e lei al momento vuole solo la separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Almeno ci proverei ma per perdonare ci vuole il pentimento e lei al momento vuole solo la separazione.


:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (16 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Almeno ci proverei ma per perdonare ci vuole il pentimento e lei al momento vuole solo la separazione.


però già che ci sei chiedile comunque i danni per il tradimento reiterato e continuato dopo, un uomo ha comunque avuto un certo vantaggio economico in questo, perchè comunque sia il tradimento è pur sempre violenza contro la persona. Visto che voi non eravate in crisi, ci sta anche che non te lo aspettassi e che tu abbia dei seri danni da riparare (vedasi 3 anni di psicoterapia), non sto dicendo di ucciderla economicamente, ma di rendere a suo carico le cure psicologiche che tu divrai fare, perchè tua moglie deve capire che ti ha fatto una ferita incredibile, una ferita che tutte le sue baggianate sul fatto cheeravate in crisi non possono coprire, ma questo devi farlo tu con razionalità e calma, perchè un giorno tale donna dovrà ammettere che a prescindere dell'ammmmmore per l'amante....ti ha tirato un brutto tiro, tu che sei suo marito!!!


----------



## Lo Stalliere (16 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco la tristezza. La separazione non è un pranzo di gala. Ma l'avvocato l'hai chiamato tu per primo. So che ti sei sentito costretto ma se ti senti in grado di perdonare fai uno sforzo.



LOL, scusa eh, ma perdonare che cosa?
Quella non lo caga, si porta la sorella come complice dall'avvocato a preparargli la battaglia, e eagle dovrebbe anche perdonarla ? 
Secondo me la soluzione obbligata per te, così come lo è stato per me, era la richiesta di separazione giudiziale con addebito, in più ci aggiungevi una richiesta di danni (non patrimoniali) per lesione dei diritti garantiti dalla costituzione (dignità, reputazione) offesi dai comportamenti infedeli della moglie. Quest'ultima richiesta è l'unica che è stata riconosciuta ultimamente in precedenti sentenze. Quella di chiedere danni psicologici non la chiederei per nulla, visto che le procedure di verifica da parte di medici legali incaricati dal giudice sarebbero troppo complesse e credo non autorizzate da nessun magistrato (a meno che ovviamente la parte lesa non sia ricoverata in qualche ospedale o gravemente debilitata e sotto cura intensiva).


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> LOL, scusa eh, ma perdonare che cosa?
> Quella non lo caga, si porta la sorella come complice dall'avvocato a preparargli la battaglia, e eagle dovrebbe anche perdonarla ?
> Secondo me la soluzione obbligata per te, così come lo è stato per me, era la richiesta di separazione giudiziale con addebito, in più ci aggiungevi una richiesta di danni (non patrimoniali) per lesione dei diritti garantiti dalla costituzione (dignità, reputazione) offesi dai comportamenti infedeli della moglie. Quest'ultima richiesta è l'unica che è stata riconosciuta ultimamente in precedenti sentenze. Quella di chiedere danni psicologici non la chiederei per nulla, visto che le procedure di verifica da parte di medici legali incaricati dal giudice sarebbero troppo complesse e credo non autorizzate da nessun magistrato (a meno che ovviamente la parte lesa non sia ricoverata in qualche ospedale o gravemente debilitata e sotto cura intensiva).


Eh ma noi siamo maschi...no?
Se siamo noi a tradire lei dirà sacco di immondizie.
Se sono loro a tradire lei dirà che è colpa nostra che le abbiamo trascurate no?

Sono i frutti beceri di un certo femminismo becero, che non ha nulla a che vedere con il serio movimento di emancipazione femminile, che non è certo quel grido da ex sessant'ottina fallita che l'utero mio e me lo gestisco io.

Sappiamo tutti che un utero femminile senza seme maschile è STERILE.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma noi siamo maschi...no?
> Se siamo noi a tradire lei dirà sacco di immondizie.
> Se sono loro a tradire lei dirà che è colpa nostra che le abbiamo trascurate no?
> 
> ...



Eh ma noi siamo femmine... no?
Se siamo noi a tradire lui dirà troia.
Se sono loro a tradire lui dirà che è colpa nostra che li abbiamo trascurati no?

Sono i frutti beceri di un certo maschilismo becero, che non ha nulla a che vedere con il serio sentimento di virilità, che non è certo quel grido da ex maschietto dominante fallito che io sono l'uomo di casa e decido io.

Sappiamo tutti che un pene senza un utero da inseminare è STERILE.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh ma noi siamo femmine... no?
> Se siamo noi a tradire lui dirà troia.
> Se sono loro a tradire lui dirà che è colpa nostra che li abbiamo trascurati no?
> 
> ...


La tua è tracotanza...
Ma dato che mi hai fatto ridere
e sei stata gentile con me 
e non acida come quelle vecchie arpe stonate

vivrai
ed eccoti un calice d'oro
con dentro cento luigi...


----------



## Camomilla (16 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eh ma noi siamo femmine... no?
> Se siamo noi a tradire lui dirà troia.
> Se sono loro a tradire lui dirà che è colpa nostra che li abbiamo trascurati no?
> 
> ...


:up: Non fa una piega...


----------



## Lo Stalliere (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma noi siamo maschi...no?
> Se siamo noi a tradire lei dirà sacco di immondizie.
> Se sono loro a tradire lei dirà che è colpa nostra che le abbiamo trascurate no?
> 
> ...


può essere, ma le questioni morali/ideologico/sociali non è che mi interessino molto in questa sede....cerco solo di dare il mio contributo in senso pratico, su cosa è lecito e sensato fare in fase di separazione. I discorsi sull'essere vendicativi, o magnanimi, o sul perdonare o proteggere l'emotività dei figli ecc. ecc. sono interessanti e condivisibili, ma non devono secondo me influenzare le cautele legali di cui una persona come eagle ha bisogno. 
Perchè non dimentichiamoci mai che uno che chiede l'addebito di separazione all'altro, non ci vuole guadagnare dei soldi, ma è semmai l'altro che ci guadagna alla grande alle spalle della sofferenza altrui, facendo leva sulle protezioni obbligatorie che spettano a chi è economicamente (ma in apparenza) più debole.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> può essere, ma le questioni morali/ideologico/sociali non è che mi interessino molto in questa sede....cerco solo di dare il mio contributo in senso pratico, su cosa è lecito e sensato fare in fase di separazione. I discorsi sull'essere vendicativi, o magnanimi, o sul perdonare o proteggere l'emotività dei figli ecc. ecc. sono interessanti e condivisibili, ma non devono secondo me influenzare le cautele legali di cui una persona come eagle ha bisogno.
> Perchè non dimentichiamoci mai che uno che chiede l'addebito di separazione all'altro, non ci vuole guadagnare dei soldi, ma è semmai l'altro che ci guadagna alla grande alle spalle della sofferenza altrui, facendo leva sulle protezioni obbligatorie che spettano a chi è economicamente (ma in apparenza) più debole.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Hai ragione...

Ma se noi uomini facciamo perfino fatica ad essere sinceri e obiettivi con noi stessi
come possiamo pretendere la sincerità e la verità da loro?
Meglio appunto seguire altre categorie di pensiero.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (16 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Hai ragione...
> 
> Ma se noi uomini facciamo perfino fatica ad essere sinceri e obiettivi con noi stessi
> ...


a chi mi dice "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" io rispondo sempre "fammi prima rubare, dopodichè, eventualmente, sarà giusto e lecito condannarmi"


----------



## contepinceton (16 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> a chi mi dice "l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro" io rispondo sempre "fammi prima rubare, dopodichè, eventualmente, sarà giusto e lecito condannarmi"


Beh si dice l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e la donna....


----------



## Gian (16 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Almeno ci proverei ma per perdonare ci vuole il pentimento e lei al momento vuole solo la separazione.



allora lascia che si separi lei...

stai bene attento alla faccenda dell'affidamento dei figli,
spuntate almeno due visite alla settimana e un week-end alternato.


----------



## eagle (16 Maggio 2013)

Gian ha detto:


> allora lascia che si separi lei...stai bene attento alla faccenda dell'affidamento dei figli,spuntate almeno due visite alla settimana e un week-end alternato.


Grazie del prezioso consiglio, ne terro' senz'altro conto.


----------



## andrea53 (16 Maggio 2013)

*Sono qua per caso...*

Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo. 
Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con nostra figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, una figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me. 
Come vedi la mia vicenda, da questo punto di vista, non ha alcun nesso con la tua.
Ma ho capito che anche il tuo è un vero e proprio lutto. E allora posso dirti per mia esperienza (sperando che possa esserti utile) che da perdite di questo genere si deve rinascere. La vita cambia, ricomincia. E quella nuova che si apre non è né migliore né peggiore di quella che si chiude alle tue spalle. E' semplicemente diversa. 

Piano piano sono riuscito a curare il dolore di nostra figlia e, insieme al suo, il mio.
Adesso siamo sereni, lei ha ricominciato il suo corso universitario, si sta per laureare.
Poi si vedrà. I tempi sono duri, ma qualcosa dovrà cambiare, alla fine.

Posso dirti che in questi anni sono riuscito a lasciare il mio vecchio lavoro (soffocavo, letteralmente, dentro ad un Istituto di Credito). Sono riuscito a scappare, uno tra gli ultimi _esodati._ Che fortuna:mrgreen:
Ho imparato ad andare a vela, ho preso la patente nautica, ho fatto per un po' lo skipper. 
Adesso ho in gestione due Case Vacanza: curo i siti Internet, ricevo la gente, tengo i contatti, arrivano famiglie da mezza Europa. E' divertente, anche se non si guadagna molto. Ma non importa.
In questi anni ho persino pubblicato un paio di piccoli libri. Sembra che gli stati depressivi stimolino la creatività.

Posso dirti che, dopo essere riuscito a curare con calma la sofferenza di mia figlia, ho ripreso il filo di amicizie vecchie e nuove. Qualcuna che si era perduta. 

Sto persino frequentando una vecchia fiamma di gioventù, che mi lasciò col cuore infranto a venticinque anni. Anche lei è passata da più di una disavventura. Ci sentiamo così strani da non riuscire a trasformarci davvero in amanti (si può usare questo termine se riguarda la relazione di due che non hanno altri legami?). La vita ha come frastornato la nostra sfera affettiva. 

Ho raccontato anche troppo di me: quello che conta è altro. Ripeto, la mia storia è profondamente diversa dalla tua. Ha però in comune una perdita. Che avvenga per il destino non tanto benigno o per la vita e per l'egoismo altrui alla fine il risultato è lo stesso. Tutto quel che avevi costruito si sfarina e tu ti senti perduto. Non è così. Davanti a te, ora, c'è tanto da fare, e molto da ri-fare. 
Fatti forza, lo devi ai tuoi figli e a te stesso. Credimi: si recupera, piano piano. Si scovano energie nuove, si aprono nuove strade, si riaprono delle porte che erano chiuse da anni.
Si rialza la testa, Eagle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con mia figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, mia figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...


che bel post. E bello, molto, anche lo spirito che ti ha mosso a scriverlo.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con mia figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, mia figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...


hai ragione si recupera tutto con il tempo...
ma io non accomunerei mai un lutto al tradimento ...
questo e il mio pensiero..


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> LOL, scusa eh, ma perdonare che cosa?
> Quella non lo caga, si porta la sorella come complice dall'avvocato a preparargli la battaglia, e eagle dovrebbe anche perdonarla ?
> Secondo me la soluzione obbligata per te, così come lo è stato per me, era la richiesta di separazione giudiziale con addebito, in più ci aggiungevi una richiesta di danni (non patrimoniali) per lesione dei diritti garantiti dalla costituzione (dignità, reputazione) offesi dai comportamenti infedeli della moglie. Quest'ultima richiesta è l'unica che è stata riconosciuta ultimamente in precedenti sentenze. Quella di chiedere danni psicologici non la chiederei per nulla, visto che le procedure di verifica da parte di medici legali incaricati dal giudice sarebbero troppo complesse e credo non autorizzate da nessun magistrato (a meno che ovviamente la parte lesa non sia ricoverata in qualche ospedale o gravemente debilitata e sotto cura intensiva).


Eagle dice che soffre e la ama ancora. Non ha il tuo atteggiamento di rabbia. Se uno ama un tentativo deve farlo. Mi ha risposto che non è possibile.


----------



## andrea53 (16 Maggio 2013)

*no, non si accomuna.*

Certamente no. Ma è il dopo, quando ci si ritrova da soli, che gli assomiglia terribilmente.


----------



## andrea53 (16 Maggio 2013)

*grazie.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che bel post. E bello, molto, anche lo spirito che ti ha mosso a scriverlo.


per davvero.


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> [...]Ho raccontato anche troppo di me: quello che conta è altro. Ripeto, la mia storia è profondamente diversa dalla tua. Ha però in comune una perdita. Che avvenga per il destino non tanto benigno o per la vita e per l'egoismo altrui alla fine il risultato è lo stesso. Tutto quel che avevi costruito si sfarina e tu ti senti perduto. Non è così. Davanti a te, ora, c'è tanto da fare, e molto da ri-fare.
> Fatti forza, lo devi ai tuoi figli e a te stesso. Credimi: si recupera, piano piano. Si scovano energie nuove, si aprono nuove strade, si riaprono delle porte che erano chiuse da anni.
> Si rialza la testa, Eagle.


Benvenuto, non avresti potuto presentarti meglio di così. Veramente un bel post, spero che eagle lo apprezzi.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con mia figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, mia figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...


Bel post davvero
Benvenuto


----------



## eagle (17 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post davveroBenvenuto?


?Grazie Andrea per le bellissime parole. Hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo. Sto vivendo questa vicenda come un lutto perche' mia moglie, come l'ho conosciuta io per questi lunghi 19 anni, non c'e' piùPian piano sto risalendo la china e mi sto convincendo che ricomincera' una nuova vita. Fortunatamente ho due figli meravigliosi che mi danno tante soddisfazioni e tanti parenti e amici che si stanno dimostrando preziosissimi e vicini.Mi sta molto confortando la fede, che in questi anni si era un po' persa e, da credente, sono convinto che Dio, attraverso questa sofferenza, abbia un altro progetto per me.La poesia che vi riporto e che molti di voi conosceranno, scritta da un anonimo brasiliano, mi da molta forza e credo che indipendentemente dalla religione possa essere di aiuto a tutte le persone che soffronrme sulla sabbiaQuesta notte ho fatto un sogno,ho sognato che camminavo sulla sabbiaaccompagnato dal Signore,e sullo schermo della notte erano proiettatitutti i giorni della mia vita.Ho guardato indietro e ho visto cheper ogni giorno della mia vita,apparivano orme sulla sabbia:una mia e una del Signore.Così sono andato avanti, finchétutti i miei giorni si esaurirono.Allora mi fermai guardando indietro,notando che in certi postic'era solo un'orma...Questi posti coincidevano con i giornipiù difficili della mia vita;i giorni di maggior angustia,maggiore paura e maggior dolore...Ho domandato allora:"Signore, Tu avevi detto che saresti stato con mein tutti i giorni della mia vita,ed io ho accettato di vivere con te,ma perché mi hai lasciato solo proprio nei momentipeggiori della mia vita?"Ed il Signore rispose:"Figlio mio, Io ti amo e ti dissi che sarei statocon te durante tutto il tuo camminoe che non ti avrei lasciato soloneppure un attimo,e non ti ho lasciato...i giorni in cui tu hai visto solo un'ormasulla sabbia,sono stati i giorni in cui ti ho portato in braccio"Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> ?Grazie Andrea per le bellissime parole. Hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo. Sto vivendo questa vicenda come un lutto perche' mia moglie, come l'ho conosciuta io per questi lunghi 19 anni, non c'e' piùPian piano sto risalendo la china e mi sto convincendo che ricomincera' una nuova vita. Fortunatamente ho due figli meravigliosi che mi danno tante soddisfazioni e tanti parenti e amici che si stanno dimostrando preziosissimi e vicini.Mi sta molto confortando la fede, che in questi anni si era un po' persa e, da credente, sono convinto che Dio, attraverso questa sofferenza, abbia un altro progetto per me.La poesia che vi riporto e che molti di voi conosceranno, scritta da un anonimo brasiliano, mi da molta forza e credo che indipendentemente dalla religione possa essere di aiuto a tutte le persone che soffronrme sulla sabbiaQuesta notte ho fatto un sogno,ho sognato che camminavo sulla sabbiaaccompagnato dal Signore,e sullo schermo della notte erano proiettatitutti i giorni della mia vita.Ho guardato indietro e ho visto cheper ogni giorno della mia vita,apparivano orme sulla sabbia:una mia e una del Signore.Così sono andato avanti, finchétutti i miei giorni si esaurirono.Allora mi fermai guardando indietro,notando che in certi postic'era solo un'orma...Questi posti coincidevano con i giornipiù difficili della mia vita;i giorni di maggior angustia,maggiore paura e maggior dolore...Ho domandato allora:"Signore, Tu avevi detto che saresti stato con mein tutti i giorni della mia vita,ed io ho accettato di vivere con te,ma perché mi hai lasciato solo proprio nei momentipeggiori della mia vita?"Ed il Signore rispose:"Figlio mio, Io ti amo e ti dissi che sarei statocon te durante tutto il tuo camminoe che non ti avrei lasciato soloneppure un attimo,e non ti ho lasciato...i giorni in cui tu hai visto solo un'ormasulla sabbia,sono stati i giorni in cui ti ho portato in braccio"Buona giornata a tutti.



Grazie Eagle per la poesia che già conoscevo, ma che non riuscivo più a trovare!
Anch'io capisco bene il tuo stato d'animo per la perdita come sono convinta di quello che hai detto al riguardo del progetto di Dio su di te.
Ti sono vicina col pensiero, ma ricordati che non sarai mai solo. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> ?Grazie Andrea per le bellissime parole. Hai capito perfettamente il mio stato d'animo. Sto vivendo questa vicenda come un lutto perche' mia moglie, come l'ho conosciuta io per questi lunghi 19 anni, non c'e' piùPian piano sto risalendo la china e mi sto convincendo che ricomincera' una nuova vita. Fortunatamente ho due figli meravigliosi che mi danno tante soddisfazioni e tanti parenti e amici che si stanno dimostrando preziosissimi e vicini.Mi sta molto confortando la fede, che in questi anni si era un po' persa e, da credente, sono convinto che Dio, attraverso questa sofferenza, abbia un altro progetto per me.La poesia che vi riporto e che molti di voi conosceranno, scritta da un anonimo brasiliano, mi da molta forza e credo che indipendentemente dalla religione possa essere di aiuto a tutte le persone che soffronrme sulla sabbiaQuesta notte ho fatto un sogno,ho sognato che camminavo sulla sabbiaaccompagnato dal Signore,e sullo schermo della notte erano proiettatitutti i giorni della mia vita.Ho guardato indietro e ho visto cheper ogni giorno della mia vita,apparivano orme sulla sabbia:una mia e una del Signore.Così sono andato avanti, finchétutti i miei giorni si esaurirono.Allora mi fermai guardando indietro,notando che in certi postic'era solo un'orma...Questi posti coincidevano con i giornipiù difficili della mia vita;i giorni di maggior angustia,maggiore paura e maggior dolore...Ho domandato allora:"Signore, Tu avevi detto che saresti stato con mein tutti i giorni della mia vita,ed io ho accettato di vivere con te,ma perché mi hai lasciato solo proprio nei momentipeggiori della mia vita?"Ed il Signore rispose:"Figlio mio, Io ti amo e ti dissi che sarei statocon te durante tutto il tuo camminoe che non ti avrei lasciato soloneppure un attimo,e non ti ho lasciato...i giorni in cui tu hai visto solo un'ormasulla sabbia,sono stati i giorni in cui ti ho portato in braccio"Buona giornata a tutti.


Pensavo ieri a quella poesia. Le impronte più pesanti non le vedo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con mia figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, mia figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...



Da stampare e rileggersela ogni volta che certi pensieri tormentano.


----------



## eagle (17 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo ieri a quella poesia. Le impronte più pesanti non le vedo.


Le vedremo più avanti


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con mia figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, mia figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...


Bello, davvero. L'importante è saltare il fosso. A volte ti danno una spinta.


----------



## tesla (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Fatti forza, lo devi ai tuoi figli e a te stesso. Credimi: si recupera, piano piano. Si scovano energie nuove, si aprono nuove strade, si riaprono delle porte che erano chiuse da anni.
> Si rialza la testa, Eagle.



:applauso: bravo andrea!


----------



## Gian (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Sto persino frequentando una vecchia fiamma di gioventù, che mi lasciò col cuore infranto a venticinque anni. Anche lei è passata da più di una disavventura. Ci sentiamo così strani da non riuscire a trasformarci davvero in amanti (si può usare questo termine se riguarda la relazione di due che non hanno altri legami?).
> *La vita ha come frastornato la nostra sfera affettiva. *
> 
> Ho raccontato anche troppo di me: quello che conta è altro. Ripeto, la mia storia è profondamente diversa dalla tua. Ha però in comune una perdita. Che avvenga per il destino non tanto benigno o per la vita e per l'egoismo altrui alla fine il risultato è lo stesso. Tutto quel che avevi costruito si sfarina e tu ti senti perduto. Non è così. Davanti a te, ora, c'è tanto da fare, e molto da ri-fare.
> ...


Andrea ha scritto parole bellissime sulla sua tragica esperienza umana. Non ho davvero altro
da aggiungere se non mandargli un grandissimo abbraccio virtuale, nell'emozione
per aver letto una vicenda tanto crudelmente bella.

Un caro saluto da prodiere a skipper    

e sul grassettato....è vero....ricostruire con altre persone non è affatto
semplice, quando si perde una persona tanto importante nella vita. :unhappy:


----------



## andrea53 (17 Maggio 2013)

*Ciao prodiere.*



Gian ha detto:


> Andrea ha scritto parole bellissime sulla sua tragica esperienza umana. Non ho davvero altro
> da aggiungere se non mandargli un grandissimo abbraccio virtuale, nell'emozione
> per aver letto una vicenda tanto crudelmente bella.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente sei più bravo di me in barca! 
come vedi vivere è un po' come navigare. ci sono le bonacce, le tempeste e poi il buon vento. Che auguro a te e a tutti i frequentatori del forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Perché, in aiuto ad un amico che si sta separando, sono arrivato a questo forum attraverso alcune parole chiave digitate su Google. "tradimento", "separazione (con addebito)", "figli" ecc. ecc.
> Sto in effetti facendo una ricerca su questi argomenti per essergli di supporto. Avrete già capito i termini della questione (e della storia). Non ve la racconto, non mi riguarda e - se vorrà - lo farà lui qui o su un altro forum di questo tipo.
> Beh, che vi devo dire. Non avrei dovuto farlo, forse, ma mi sono messo a leggere un po' di storie e - tra tutte - l'unica che ho letto fino in fondo è quella di Eagle. Sono rimasto colpito dal suo racconto. Meglio: dal suo modo pacato di narrare la sua pena e la sua vicenda.
> Caro Eagle, qui ci chiamiamo tutti con uno pseudonimo. Io ho vissuto tutta un'altra storia. Ma anche io ho perso mia moglie, sei anni fa. Non è stato un amante a portarla via, ma una di quelle malattie che non perdonano. Mi ha lasciato con nostra figlia che per un po' ha perso la testa a causa del dolore. In pochi mesi mi sono trovato con la famiglia distrutta: mia moglie che non c'era più, una figlia che scaricava la sua rabbia - violenta e impotente - contro di me.
> ...


Benvenuto e complimenti per la tua capacità di rialzart e reinventarti una nuova vita:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Le vedremo più avanti


Spero.


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :applauso: bravo andrea!


Ieri sera mi ha chiamato l'avvocato, ha ricevuto una lettera e una telefonata dal legale di mia moglie (il secondo in due giorni...). In sostanza nega ogni addebito sui figli (non il tradimento, o almeno non lo nomina) e sostiene che, avendo tentato inutilmente una riconciliazione coniugale (mah!), e' disponibile ad una separazione consensuale. Sono ovviamente schermaglie legali, si mostra conciliante, non nomina la relazione extra coniugale perche' vogliono evitare una separazione giudiziale con richiesta di addebito.Ieri sera, quando sono tornato a casa, l'ho trovata seduta sul letto che piangeva. Le ho chiesto che cosa avesse, dopo qualche insistenza mi ha risposto che per lei non e' affatto facile, che solo adesso sta realizzando cosa sta succedendo. Pur con il cuore in gola, sono rimasto freddo e le hi risposto che lo ha voluto lei, che presto finira' tutto, che queste cose non deve dirle a me perche' io ho capito e deciso di rifarmi una nuova vita.Stamattina ho preso mio figlio, partecipiamo ad una gita di gruppo di due giorni che spero faccia bene ad entrambi. Prima di uscire le chiesto: “Ti prego di rispondermi con sincerita': tu la vuoi questa separazione?“. E lei: “Sei tu che sei beato e felice della separazione“. E io: “Felice no, convinto si, ma tu che pensi?“. E lei: “Non lo so, a volte penso che sia la cosa giusta ma ho tanti dubbi“. Qui e' finita la nostra conversazione, penso che i suoi dubbi, se veramente li ha, siano dettati dalla perdita della quotidianeita' di tanti anni, non dall'amore, perche' quello che mi ha fatto e continua a fare e' senza parole. Comunque questo e' quello che mi devo imporre di pensare perche' rischio di ripiombare nel vortice dei dubbi. Termino e mi impongo di pensare come prescriveva il motto della caserma in cui feci il servizio militare: “Avanti e' la vita!“.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha chiamato l'avvocato, ha ricevuto una lettera e una telefonata dal legale di mia moglie (il secondo in due giorni...). In sostanza nega ogni addebito sui figli (non il tradimento, o almeno non lo nomina) e sostiene che, avendo tentato inutilmente una riconciliazione coniugale (mah!), e' disponibile ad una separazione consensuale. Sono ovviamente schermaglie legali, si mostra conciliante, non nomina la relazione extra coniugale perche' vogliono evitare una separazione giudiziale con richiesta di addebito.Ieri sera, quando sono tornato a casa, l'ho trovata seduta sul letto che piangeva. Le ho chiesto che cosa avesse, dopo qualche insistenza mi ha risposto che per lei non e' affatto facile, che solo adesso sta realizzando cosa sta succedendo. Pur con il cuore in gola, sono rimasto freddo e le hi risposto che lo ha voluto lei, che presto finira' tutto, che queste cose non deve dirle a me perche' io ho capito e deciso di rifarmi una nuova vita.Stamattina ho preso mio figlio, partecipiamo ad una gita di gruppo di due giorni che spero faccia bene ad entrambi. Prima di uscire le chiesto: “Ti prego di rispondermi con sincerita': tu la vuoi questa separazione?“. E lei: “Sei tu che sei beato e felice della separazione“. E io: “Felice no, convinto si, ma tu che pensi?“. E lei: “Non lo so, a volte penso che sia la cosa giusta ma ho tanti dubbi“. Qui e' finita la nostra conversazione, penso che i suoi dubbi, se veramente li ha, siano dettati dalla perdita della quotidianeita' di tanti anni, non dall'amore, perche' quello che mi ha fatto e continua a fare e' senza parole. Comunque questo e' quello che mi devo imporre di pensare perche' rischio di ripiombare nel vortice dei dubbi. Termino e mi impongo di pensare come prescriveva il motto della caserma in cui feci il servizio militare: “Avanti e' la vita!“.


Anche io sinceramente penso che lei si mostri titubante più per la perdita della quotidianità ( ora) poi è probabile che se le  cose con il suo amante non vadano secondo i suoi piani ( immagino lei speri in una sua separazione ) allora le crollerà addosso un bel mattone ma tu fai bene ora ad essere determinato, d'altronde se lei ritiene di dover e voler continuare a frequentare il suo amante non credo tu abbia alternative a meno che tu non voglia instaurare un ménage a Trois  ... Ma ne dubito, sei persona estremamente ragionevole ed equilibrata non perderti ora.


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io sinceramente penso che lei si mostri titubante più per la perdita della quotidianità ( ora) poi è probabile che se le  cose con il suo amante non vadano secondo i suoi piani ( immagino lei speri in una sua separazione ) allora le crollerà addosso un bel mattone ma tu fai bene ora ad essere determinato, d'altronde se lei ritiene di dover e voler continuare a frequentare il suo amante non credo tu abbia alternative a meno che tu non voglia instaurare un ménage a Trois  ... Ma ne dubito, sei persona estremamente ragionevole ed equilibrata non perderti ora.


Non ci penso nemmeno, il triangolo no! Il pericolo in questa situazione e' di ricadere nel dubbio, nella speranza che possa succedere qualcosa, che le cose possano tornare come prima. Lei ha fatto una scelta, solo lei sa se consapevole, io devo per forza accettarla e ricostruire qualcos'altro per me. Non so dove andro' e cosa trovero' ma devo provare, poi vedremo. Se ci ripensera', valutero' solo allora e lo faro' guardandomi dentro, per il mio bene e quello dei miei figli. Se ho imparato una cosa da questa vicenda e' l'imprevedibilita' delle persone e della vita, che ci costringono a fare scelte fino a ieri impensabili.


----------



## tesla (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E io: “Felice no, convinto si, ma tu che pensi?“. E lei: “Non lo so, a volte penso che sia la cosa giusta ma ho tanti dubbi“. Qui e' finita la nostra conversazione, penso che i suoi dubbi, se veramente li ha, siano dettati dalla perdita della quotidianeita' di tanti anni, non dall'amore, perche' quello che mi ha fatto e continua a fare e' senza parole. Comunque questo e' quello che mi devo imporre di pensare perche' rischio di ripiombare nel vortice dei dubbi. Termino e mi impongo di pensare come prescriveva il motto della caserma in cui feci il servizio militare: “Avanti e' la vita!“.


ci vuole della faccia tosta per sottolineare che tu sia beato e felice della separazione!
in questi momenti non capisco se proprio non ci arrivino, cioè se il cervello gli cozza contro qualcosa di superiore alle loro capacità cognitive, oppure se prendano per i fondelli con il lucido cinismo di un mercante arabo.
ci vorrebbe daniele in questi casi, che si siede con calma sul letto e chiede  dolcemente: "sei tu o io che è saltato sulla banana di un altro? ti sembra che possa essere felice di questa cosa imbecille?"
anche io propendo per la quotidianeità, sulla paura di fare un salto nel vuoto (che le auguro di cuore) e di perdere tutto.
se avesse paura di perdere te, credo ti abbraccerebbe forte e non ti lascerebbe andare via.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ci penso nemmeno, il triangolo no! Il pericolo in questa situazione e' di ricadere nel dubbio, nella speranza che possa succedere qualcosa, che le cose possano tornare come prima. Lei ha fatto una scelta, solo lei sa se consapevole, io devo per forza accettarla e ricostruire qualcos'altro per me. Non so dove andro' e cosa trovero' ma devo provare, poi vedremo. Se ci ripensera', valutero' solo allora e lo faro' guardandomi dentro, per il mio bene e quello dei miei figli. Se ho imparato una cosa da questa vicenda e' l'imprevedibilita' delle persone e della vita, che ci costringono a fare scelte fino a ieri impensabili.


Fai benissimo il mio primo tradimento ( subito) l'ho affrontato con lo stesso spirito tuo. Per me  è stato tutto molto più semplice perché non eravamo  sposati ne  avevamo figli quindi tutto il peso emotivo e burocratico ce lo  siamo risparmiati ma anche il mio ex compagno era confuso, indeciso indubbiamente con quella che era la sua amante c'era un rapporto anche sentimentale non solo fisico. Quindi ho preferito distaccarmi i da lui completamente sia per non nutrire false speranze che per lasciarlo vivere la vita come meglio voleva. Mi ero riproposta di affrontarel'eventualità di riprende il cammino con lui solo se fosse tornato con un determinato impegno e consapevolezza. In effetti dopo qualche tempo  è tornato ma a quel punto ero io non che sentivo più quell'amore necessario per andare oltre e riprendere la nostra relazione. Non me ne sono mai pentita


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci vuole della faccia tosta per sottolineare che tu sia beato e felice della separazione!in questi momenti non capisco se proprio non ci arrivino, cioè se il cervello gli cozza contro qualcosa di superiore alle loro capacità cognitive, oppure se prendano per i fondelli con il lucido cinismo di un mercante arabo.ci vorrebbe daniele in questi casi, che si siede con calma sul letto e chiede  dolcemente: "sei tu o io che è saltato sulla banana di un altro? ti sembra che possa essere felice di questa cosa imbecille?"anche io propendo per la quotidianeità, sulla paura di fare un salto nel vuoto (che le auguro di cuore) e di perdere tutto.se avesse paura di perdere te, credo ti abbraccerebbe forte e non ti lascerebbe andare via.


Purtroppo e' cosi' e comunque, per orgoglio, non lo farebbe


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi ha chiamato l'avvocato, ha ricevuto una lettera e una telefonata dal legale di mia moglie (il secondo in due giorni...). In sostanza nega ogni addebito sui figli (non il tradimento, o almeno non lo nomina) e sostiene che, *avendo tentato inutilmente una riconciliazione coniugale (mah!), e' disponibile ad una separazione consensuale.* Sono ovviamente schermaglie legali, si mostra conciliante, non nomina la relazione extra coniugale perche' vogliono evitare una separazione giudiziale con richiesta di addebito.Ieri sera, quando sono tornato a casa, l'ho trovata seduta sul letto che piangeva. Le ho chiesto che cosa avesse, dopo qualche insistenza mi ha risposto che per lei non e' affatto facile, che solo adesso sta realizzando cosa sta succedendo. Pur con il cuore in gola, sono rimasto freddo e le hi risposto che lo ha voluto lei, che presto finira' tutto, che queste cose non deve dirle a me perche' io ho capito e deciso di rifarmi una nuova vita.Stamattina ho preso mio figlio, partecipiamo ad una gita di gruppo di due giorni che spero faccia bene ad entrambi. *Prima di uscire le chiesto: “Ti prego di rispondermi con sincerita': tu la vuoi questa separazione?“. E lei: “Sei tu che sei beato e felice della separazione“. E io: “Felice no, convinto si, ma tu che pensi?“. E lei: “Non lo so, a volte penso che sia la cosa giusta ma ho tanti dubbi“. *Qui e' finita la nostra conversazione, penso che i suoi dubbi, se veramente li ha, siano dettati dalla perdita della quotidianeita' di tanti anni, non dall'amore, perche' quello che mi ha fatto e continua a fare e' senza parole. Comunque questo e' quello che mi devo imporre di pensare perche' rischio di ripiombare nel vortice dei dubbi. Termino e mi impongo di pensare come prescriveva il motto della caserma in cui feci il servizio militare: “Avanti e' la vita!“.


Per il primo grassetto è la formula legale. Anche in tribunale viene posta questa domanda. Per il secondo grassetto a me sembrate (scusa l'offesa) due coglioni che si domanderanno per anni perché l'hanno fatto.


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per il primo grassetto è la formula legale. Anche in tribunale viene posta questa domanda. Per il secondo grassetto a me sembrate (scusa l'offesa) due coglioni che si domanderanno per anni perché l'hanno fatto.


A volte lo penso anche io. Mi chiedo se avrei dovuto aspettare, se avrei dovuto avere pazienza ed aspettare un po'. Ma cosa avrei dovuto fare? Tutti i tentativi di dialogo sono stati inutili, e' stata un muro di gomma e io stavo impazzendo. Oggi sinceramente va un po' meglio, ho ripreso un minimo di iniziativa. Mia moglie e' una gran testarda e molto orgogliosa, anche per questo l'amo ma se dobbiamo tornare insieme lo dobbiamo fare su altre basi, sempre che io abbia la capacita' di perdonarla e che lei cambi idea. Ma poi mi chiedo: “Di cosa stiamo parlando? Mia moglie mi ha tradito e continua a farlon crede di aver trovato il nuovo grande amore della sua vita... E' inutile continuare a pensare a queste cose, mi fanno solo male“.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A volte lo penso anche io. Mi chiedo se avrei dovuto aspettare, se avrei dovuto avere pazienza ed aspettare un po'. Ma cosa avrei dovuto fare? Tutti i tentativi di dialogo sono stati inutili, e' stata un muro di gomma e io stavo impazzendo. Oggi sinceramente va un po' meglio, ho ripreso un minimo di iniziativa. Mia moglie e' una gran testarda e molto orgogliosa, anche per questo l'amo ma se dobbiamo tornare insieme lo dobbiamo fare su altre basi, sempre che io abbia la capacita' di perdonarla e che lei cambi idea. Ma poi mi chiedo: “Di cosa stiamo parlando? Mia moglie mi ha tradito e continua a farlon crede di aver trovato il nuovo grande amore della sua vita... E' inutile continuare a pensare a queste cose, mi fanno solo male“.


Una persona che pensa quello che hai scritto tra virgolette non piange davanti al marito dicendo quelle frasi.


----------



## sienne (18 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

secondo me ... c'è da chiarire ... provare di cogliere quei segnali,
che leggendoti, lei ti sta mandando ... 
non si tratta di cambiare idea ... ma si tratta di capire ... 

cioè, già solo cosa sta scritto nella lettera dell'avvocato ... 
andrei da lei, chiederei ... e le direi, che non te ne sei reso conto,
ma che forse, per la mazza subita, non hai saputo leggere i suoi messaggi ...

Oppure, di che dubbi sta parlando? Cosa sta realizzando? 
Cosa la sta portando a piangere ... 
Interpretare ... non serve! Solo lei, può dire, cosa significano questi gesti,
queste parole. 

Oppure la risposta, alla domanda sulla separazione. Fa pensare, che non è 
lei che la vuole, bensì tu. Ed ad una risposta del genere, anche io mi tirerei 
indietro. Infatti, lei lo ha fatto, dicendo che non lo sa. Ma aggiunge, che ha 
dubbi. Appunto, dubbi! Che dubbi? Di cosa sta parlando questa donna!

Prova, forse fuori di casa ... fatti venire un'idea, del tipo un cafe (non vi conosco) ...
e parlate ... senza muri! Lasciando da parte ... cosa ne sarà e cosa no ... 
ma ... secondo me, non vi state proprio capendo ... e sono silenzi che stanno 
decidendo per voi!

piccolo ... come sempre, consiglio da rivedere ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hanno assistito alle classiche discussioni/litigate di queste situazioni, o meglio, hanno assistito alle scenate della madre che perdeva facilmente il controllo nell'uso delle parole... Io in tutta sincerita' ho sempre mantenuto una maggiore calma, prova ne sono le parole di mio figlio grande che mi chiede di non rispondere alla madre perche' e' nervosa. Questo la dice tutta sulla sensibilita' dei bambini e sulla loro capacita' di comprendere il senso delle cose gia' a sette anni


Non ho letto tutto. Sei un padre, il benessere dei tuoi figli viene prima del tuo. È tuo dovere fare tutto quanto è possibile per salvare l'unione con la tua compagna. A costo di ingoiare rospi devi valutare la possibilitá di resettare tutto e ripartire. Dì alla madre dei tuoi figli che se taglia con l'amante sei disposto a ripartire e annullare il percorso di separazione. Se si hanno figli un rapporto di coppia non può e non deve fallire. Se nonostante la sua disponibilitá e ritrovata serietá e rispetto nei tuoi confronti, decidi per la separazione, la colpa del fallimento ricade unicamente su di te, anche da tradito. Non c'é giustificazione plausibile per il tradimento, allo stesso modo non c'è giustificazione per tradire il desiderio dei figli di vivere in una famiglia normale. Sbatterli da una casa all'altra, fargli conoscere improbabili nuove compagne/i, è peggio che scopare di nascosto con l'amante. È comunque un venir meno alle proprie responsabilitá. 

S*B


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona che pensa quello che hai scritto tra virgolette non piange davanti al marito dicendo quelle frasi.


No, no, no. Mi ha gia' fatto soffrire abbastanza!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Sei un padre, il benessere dei tuoi figli viene prima del tuo. È tuo dovere fare tutto quanto è possibile per salvare l'unione con la tua compagna. A costo di ingoiare rospi devi valutare la possibilitá di resettare tutto e ripartire. Dì alla madre dei tuoi figli che se taglia con l'amante sei disposto a ripartire e annullare il percorso di separazione. Se si hanno figli un rapporto di coppia non può e non deve fallire. Se nonostante la sua disponibilitá e ritrovata serietá e rispetto nei tuoi confronti, decidi per la separazione, la colpa del fallimento ricade unicamente su di te, anche da tradito. Non c'é giustificazione plausibile per il tradimento, allo stesso modo non c'è giustificazione per tradire il desiderio dei figli di vivere in una famiglia normale. Sbatterli da una casa all'altra, fargli conoscere improbabili nuove compagne/i, è peggio che scopare di nascosto con l'amante. È comunque un venir meno alle proprie responsabilitá.
> 
> S*B


Io non credo che si debbano mandar giù rospi per dovere ma solo per amore. Ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili e altri drammaticamente dolorosi che permettono di ricominciare. Solo i coinvolti lo possono dire. Ma non devono negare i sentimenti per orgoglio o paura di soffrire.


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,secondo me ... c'è da chiarire ... provare di cogliere quei segnali,che leggendoti, lei ti sta mandando ... non si tratta di cambiare idea ... ma si tratta di capire ... cioè, già solo cosa sta scritto nella lettera dell'avvocato ... andrei da lei, chiederei ... e le direi, che non te ne sei reso conto,ma che forse, per la mazza subita, non hai saputo leggere i suoi messaggi ...Oppure, di che dubbi sta parlando? Cosa sta realizzando? Cosa la sta portando a piangere ... Interpretare ... non serve! Solo lei, può dire, cosa significano questi gesti,queste parole. Oppure la risposta, alla domanda sulla separazione. Fa pensare, che non è lei che la vuole, bensì tu. Ed ad una risposta del genere, anche io mi tirerei indietro. Infatti, lei lo ha fatto, dicendo che non lo sa. Ma aggiunge, che ha dubbi. Appunto, dubbi! Che dubbi? Di cosa sta parlando questa donna!Prova, forse fuori di casa ... fatti venire un'idea, del tipo un cafe (non vi conosco) ...e parlate ... senza muri! Lasciando da parte ... cosa ne sarà e cosa no ... ma ... secondo me, non vi state proprio capendo ... e sono silenzi che stanno decidendo per voi!piccolo ... come sempre, consiglio da rivedere ... sienne


Come sempre ottimi spunti di riflessione da parte tua. Ho provato a dialogare con lei, forse ho sbagliato anche io a vedere tutto bianco o nero. Forse ci sono anche i grigi, na cosa devo fare di fronte a una donna che non ti ama più e vuole continuare a vedere/stare con un altro?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> secondo me ... c'è da chiarire ... provare di cogliere quei segnali,
> che leggendoti, lei ti sta mandando ...
> ...


Però Sienne mi sembra che lei si ostini a frequentare l'altro e credo sia questo lo scoglio maggiore, non è un evento passato ( ti ho tradito - mi sono presa una sbandata ma è finita ora sono qui), quindi dove le poni le basi per un chiarimento che non dico spiani la strada ma almeno renda il percorso del recupero meno accidentato??? Per me il suo ostinarsi è ora uno scoglio insormontabile, forse sta cedendo ( infatti piange perchè intuisce che sta naufragando tutto) ma per ora non mi sembra abbia avuto il coraggio di dire a Eagle che con l'amante ha chiuso e non lo frequenterà più. Eagle quindi ho ingoia il rospo del dubbio e tira vanti con lei o decide di andare avanti con la separazione ma è una decisione sua che secondo me deve fare ascoltando se stesso ...


----------



## Zod (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che si debbano mandar giù rospi per dovere ma solo per amore. Ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili e altri drammaticamente dolorosi che permettono di ricominciare. Solo i coinvolti lo possono dire. Ma non devono negare i sentimenti per orgoglio o paura di soffrire.


Ci sono persone che sbagliano di più e altre, beate loro, che sbagliano di meno. La differenza non è tra chi sbaglia di più e che sbaglia di meno nel fare le proprie scelte, ma tra chi se ne assume la responsabilitá e chi la scarica sugli altri. Se si è scelto di fare figli con una donna, a prescindere da qualunque caso particolare, ci si deve fare carico di evitare in ogni modo lecito possibile la separazione. In sintesi, per essere chiari ed evitare fraintendimenti, subire un tradimento conta meno del colore della cacca dei propri figli. Questa è la mia opinione.

S*B


----------



## sienne (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però Sienne mi sembra che lei si ostini a frequentare l'altro e credo sia questo lo scoglio maggiore, non è un evento passato ( ti ho tradito - mi sono presa una sbandata ma è finita ora sono qui), quindi dove le poni le basi per un chiarimento che non dico spiani la strada ma almeno renda il percorso del recupero meno accidentato??? Per me il suo ostinarsi è ora uno scoglio insormontabile, forse sta cedendo ( infatti piange perchè intuisce che sta naufragando tutto) ma per ora non mi sembra abbia avuto il coraggio di dire a Eagle che con l'amante ha chiuso e non lo frequenterà più. Eagle quindi ho ingoia il rospo del dubbio e tira vanti con lei o decide di andare avanti con la separazione ma è una decisione sua che secondo me deve fare ascoltando se stesso ...



Ciao Fiammetta,

Chiarissimo, limpido ... la situazione di Eagle è massacrante ... veramente brutta!

Ma, se capovolgiamo ... allora, questa donna, mi sembra, che si sia persa ... 
Se è come dice lei (lettera dell'avvocato), la propria confusione ecc. la spinge verso l'altro. 
Solo supposizioni! Naturalmente ... 

Perciò ... capire! Non è una donna riflessiva (forse, solo a momenti) ... non si rende conto di nulla!
Ma qualcosa intenta di dire ... 

Non affronterei una discussione, un chiedere chiarimenti, con l'idea, che forse ... 
No. Ma ... capire ... capire ... e poi riflettere! 
Forse ... lei ha bisogno di aiuto! ... Forse, no. Forse vuole solo far capire, che non è tutta colpa sua. 

Ma più si capisce ... meno dolorosa è la decisione ... 

sienne


----------



## tesla (18 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> In sintesi, per essere chiari ed evitare fraintendimenti, subire un tradimento conta meno del colore della cacca dei propri figli. Questa è la mia opinione.
> 
> S*B


ma lei non lo ama più e vuole stare con l'altro. 
a questo punto è l'altro che dovrebbe contare meno del colore della cacca dei figli


----------



## Zod (18 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma lei non lo ama più e vuole stare con l'altro.
> a questo punto è l'altro che dovrebbe contare meno del colore della cacca dei figli


Certo, l'ho scritto nel post a cui rispondeva Brunetta. Lei deve interrompere la relazione extra. Se nonostante chiuda con l'amante lui dovesse proseguire nel percorso di separazione, la responsabilitá del fallimento sarà sua, anche se conseguenza del tradimento subito. Ovviamente se lei decidesse di continuare con l'amante lui non avrebbe altra scelta alla separazione, e subirebbe con i figli l'inadeguatezza della moglie.

S* B


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però Sienne mi sembra che lei si ostini a frequentare l'altro e credo sia questo lo scoglio maggiore, non è un evento passato ( ti ho tradito - mi sono presa una sbandata ma è finita ora sono qui), quindi dove le poni le basi per un chiarimento che non dico spiani la strada ma almeno renda il percorso del recupero meno accidentato??? Per me il suo ostinarsi è ora uno scoglio insormontabile, forse sta cedendo ( infatti piange perchè intuisce che sta naufragando tutto) ma per ora non mi sembra abbia avuto il coraggio di dire a Eagle che con l'amante ha chiuso e non lo frequenterà più. Eagle quindi ho ingoia il rospo del dubbio e tira vanti con lei o decide di andare avanti con la separazione ma è una decisione sua che secondo me deve fare ascoltando se stesso ...


Infatti, questo e' stato lo scoglio maggiore sin dall'inizio. Finche' non sara' rimosso non si potra parlare di riconciliazione che, per definizione, deve prevedere l'incontro tra due persone, non la prevaricazione di una sull"altra.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti, questo e' stato lo scoglio maggiore sin dall'inizio. Finche' non sara' rimosso non si potra parlare di riconciliazione che, per definizione, deve prevedere l'incontro tra due persone, non la prevaricazione di una sull"altra.


Sienne ti ha dato un consiglio prezioso cercare di capire se lei sia  molto molto confusa oppure dico io capire se e' solo piuttosto egoista. Nel primo caso paradossalmente potrebbe aver assunto questo atteggiamento di prevaricazione come autodifesa, poco comprensibile certo ma ci può stare. Se non erro lei non lavora e quindi può vivere questa sua momentanea libertà affettiva come una sua affermazione, i il corteggiamento di quest'uomo può averla indotta a focalizzare la necessità di sentirsi più autonoma e più indipendente, lei al centro del suo mondo ( non più principalmente  moglie, madre, casalinga ma  LEI in quanto donna ) certo sarebbe stato meglio se avesse scelto di trovarsi un lavoro invece che un amante  però può capitare. Nel secondo caso è solo una donna piuttosto viziata ed egoista che ha sempre messo al centro della sua vita se stessa  quindi finché non c'erano altri stimoli le stava bene la vostra quotidianità poi con l'arrivo dello "spasimante" ha mandato tutto a carte quarantotto per soddisfarSi  e vuole continuare così ... Capire quale donna hai avuto accanto in questo anni dipende solo da te, qui i consigli vengono dati con pochi elementi ed in base alle esperienze dei vari utenti utili ma personali e  diverse una dall'altra :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo che si debbano mandar giù rospi per dovere ma solo per amore. Ci sono tradimenti imperdonabili e altri drammaticamente dolorosi che permettono di ricominciare. Solo i coinvolti lo possono dire. Ma non devono negare i sentimenti per orgoglio o paura di soffrire.


Mah per amore...
SOno le solite frasi fatte a cui fa comodo crederci...

A mio avviso la gente fa così...
Ingoia i rospi che è capace...

E siamo sempre daccapo
rospi troppo grossi o tu bocca troppo piccola?

Molte persone, nonostante tu dica non devono, 
non sono al tuo comando

e quindi assecondano ora il loro orgoglio ora le loro paure, ora agiscono per rabbia, ora impulsivamente ecc.ecc..ecc...

Semplicemente perchè sono umani.
E non macchine.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti, questo e' stato lo scoglio maggiore sin dall'inizio. Finche' non sara' rimosso non si potra parlare di riconciliazione che, per definizione, deve prevedere l'incontro tra due persone, non la prevaricazione di una sull"altra.


Ma eagle hai capito che cosa vuole tua moglie veramente?
E che cosa vuoi tu?


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma eagle hai capito che cosa vuole tua moglie veramente?E che cosa vuoi tu?


Bella domanda! La psicologa con cui tentai un primo approccio per la terapia di coppia, mai iniziata, al termine dell'incontro mi disse: “Mi sembra che sua moglie abbia le idee molto chiare. E' lei che non sa cosa vuole“. Forse aveva ragione, anche se poi sono passate alcune settimane e certi suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno illuso che potesse esserci una riconciliazione. Effettivamente non ci sto capendo niente, anche se dalle sue azioni mi sembra decisa per la separazione e anche io ormai, a malincuore, do per scontato questo epilogo.


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Bella domanda! La psicologa con cui tentai un primo approccio per la terapia di coppia, mai iniziata, al termine dell'incontro mi disse: “Mi sembra che sua moglie abbia le idee molto chiare. E' lei che non sa cosa vuole“. Forse aveva ragione, anche se poi sono passate alcune settimane e certi suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno illuso che potesse esserci una riconciliazione. Effettivamente non ci sto capendo niente, anche se dalle sue azioni mi sembra decisa per la separazione e anche io ormai, a malincuore, do per scontato questo epilogo.


Io e mio figlio abbiamo appena sentito telefonicamente mia moglie. Mi ha detto che mia figlia dice da 10 minuti che vuole papa'. Me l'ha passata e lei piangendo chiedeva di me. Non voglio la sua elemosina ma mi chiedo come una donna, una moglie, una madre, possa dimenticare tutto in nome dell'ammoreeeee, come qualcuno lo chiama su questo forum.


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Come sempre ottimi spunti di riflessione da parte tua. Ho provato a dialogare con lei, forse ho sbagliato anche io a vedere tutto bianco o nero. Forse ci sono anche i grigi, *na cosa devo fare di fronte a una donna che non ti ama più e vuole continuare a vedere/stare con un altro*?


Fare qualcosa per dissuaderla credo nulla. Bisogna vedere cosa gli propina l'altro e se la cosa ha le basi per un probabile futuro. Io credo che la titubanza di tua moglie sia dovuta proprio alla mancanza di certezze, da una parte e dall'altra. Può essere che in cuor suo non abbia il coraggio di affrontare ed iniziare quel nuovo rapporto, che non può essere considerato un buon segnale, di sicuro però è indice di indecisione.

Quindi non puoi fare molto, lei è contesa ed una sua parte non è proprio disponibile al dialogo con te.

Te lo già detto, deve sbollentare. Se hai pazienza e mantieni la tua serenità sforzandoti di sembrare più "distaccato" forse ottieni più attenzione che nel starle addosso. Le maniere forti (la lettera dell'avvocato) hanno soffiato sul fuoco e inasprito i conflitti. Quelle gentili, magari non come quelle forti, non avrebbero comunque il riscontro che ti aspetti se lei con la testa è anche da quella parte. Devi capire che il suo sentimento per l'amico friz, a prescindere dalle basi, è molto forte e che se sta cosi non vi vuole rinunciare. Arrivati a questo punto, da perdere hai poco, famiglia a parte.

Mostrale la vera forza, lasciale campo libero. Vedrai che nell'indifferenza cambierà il suo atteggiamento, la gente è strana. E se una parte di lei propende ancora per te allora, forse, comincerà a considerarla un po' di più. Questa donna è troppo adrenalinica al momento ed è impavida. Solo un'incosciente può avere un atteggiamento come il suo, e lo è incosciente perchè ha trasportato l'intera famiglia in un incubo. Altrimenti sarebbe stata in grado di decidere il da farsi senza causare ulteriore disordine, come ha fatto con i figli che in un modo o nell'altro sono stati coinvolti dalle vostre scenate. Una cosa imperdonabile.

Che ritorni o se ne vada si vedrà, ma nel frattempo, mentre lei sistema le sue cose, potrai concentrarti meglio su te stesso per capire se la vuoi ancora. Perchè, ammesso che torni e che tu la rivoglia, ti aspetta un cammino ancora molto lungo e tortuoso. Queste cose non si risolvono come in un film dove, al termine, finisce tutto in lieto fine, ma bisogna fare i conti con gli strascichi che lasciano. Altrimenti lo scenario proposto da Andrea è una realtà parallela che, francamente, appare di gran lunga più piacevole.


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io e mio figlio abbiamo appena sentito telefonicamente mia moglie. Mi ha detto che mia figlia dice da 10 minuti che vuole papa'. Me l'ha passata e lei piangendo chiedeva di me. Non voglio la sua elemosina* ma mi chiedo come una donna, una moglie, una madre, possa dimenticare tutto in nome dell'ammoreeeee*, come qualcuno lo chiama su questo forum.


Se è quello che vuole che se lo prenda. Io mi chiedo invece come sia possibile che una donna gestisca questa situazione in quel modo e coinvolgendo gente su gente. E' fuori di testa.

Leggi la storia di Fightclub, http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-come-tanti-ma-a-modo-mio?highlight=fightclub


----------



## eagle (18 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Fare qualcosa per dissuaderla credo nulla. Bisogna vedere cosa gli propina l'altro e se la cosa ha le basi per un probabile futuro. Io credo che la titubanza di tua moglie sia dovuta proprio alla mancanza di certezze, da una parte e dall'altra. Può essere che in cuor suo non abbia il coraggio di affrontare ed iniziare quel nuovo rapporto, che non può essere considerato un buon segnale, di sicuro però è indice di indecisione.Quindi non puoi fare molto, lei è contesa ed una sua parte non è proprio disponibile al dialogo con te.Te lo già detto, deve sbollentare. Se hai pazienza e mantieni la tua serenità sforzandoti di sembrare più "distaccato" forse ottieni più attenzione che nel starle addosso. Le maniere forti (la lettera dell'avvocato) hanno soffiato sul fuoco e inasprito i conflitti. Quelle gentili, magari non come quelle forti, non avrebbero comunque il riscontro che ti aspetti se lei con la testa è anche da quella parte. Devi capire che il suo sentimento per l'amico friz, a prescindere dalle basi, è molto forte e che se sta cosi non vi vuole rinunciare. Arrivati a questo punto, da perdere hai poco, famiglia a parte.Mostrale la vera forza, lasciale campo libero. Vedrai che nell'indifferenza cambierà il suo atteggiamento, la gente è strana. E se una parte di lei propende ancora per te allora, forse, comincerà a considerarla un po' di più. Questa donna è troppo adrenalinica al momento ed è impavida. Solo un'incosciente può avere un atteggiamento come il suo, e lo è incosciente perchè ha trasportato l'intera famiglia in un incubo. Altrimenti sarebbe stata in grado di decidere il da farsi senza causare ulteriore disordine, come ha fatto con i figli che in un modo o nell'altro sono stati coinvolti dalle vostre scenate. Una cosa imperdonabile.Che ritorni o se ne vada si vedrà, ma nel frattempo, mentre lei sistema le sue cose, potrai concentrarti meglio su te stesso per capire se la vuoi ancora. Perchè, ammesso che torni e che tu la rivoglia, ti aspetta un cammino ancora molto lungo e tortuoso. Queste cose non si risolvono come in un film dove, al termine, finisce tutto in lieto fine, ma bisogna fare i conti con gli strascichi che lasciano. Altrimenti lo scenario proposto da Andrea è una realtà parallela che, francamente, appare di gran lunga più piacevole.


Pur con tutti gli alti e bassi di umore che sto avendo, e' proprio quello che mi propongo di fare. Per fermare il persorso della separazione, anche legale, eventualmente c'e' sempre tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che sbagliano di più e altre, beate loro, che sbagliano di meno. La differenza non è tra chi sbaglia di più e che sbaglia di meno nel fare le proprie scelte, ma tra chi se ne assume la responsabilitá e chi la scarica sugli altri. Se si è scelto di fare figli con una donna, a prescindere da qualunque caso particolare, *ci si deve fare carico di evitare in ogni modo lecito possibile la separazione.* In sintesi, per essere chiari ed evitare fraintendimenti, subire un tradimento conta meno del colore della cacca dei propri figli. Questa è la mia opinione.
> 
> S*B


Se si può.


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che sbagliano di più e altre, beate loro, che sbagliano di meno. La differenza non è tra chi sbaglia di più e che sbaglia di meno nel fare le proprie scelte, ma tra chi se ne assume la responsabilitá e chi la scarica sugli altri. Se si è scelto di fare figli con una donna, a prescindere da qualunque caso particolare, ci si deve fare carico di evitare in ogni modo lecito possibile la separazione. In sintesi, per essere chiari ed evitare fraintendimenti, *subire un tradimento conta meno del colore della cacca dei propri figli. Questa è la mia opinione.
> *
> S*B


 La mia opinione invece è diversa. Mettere al mondo un figlio, per quanto lo si ami, non implica l'accettazione di ciò che non si può intimamente accettare, né un figlio potrebbe mai volere questo da un genitore, a mio avviso. E non parlo di semplice orgoglio ferito: quello, dopo un po', si deve in ogni caso mettere da parte se si vuole analizzare lucidamente la situazione e capire le vere ragioni del tradimento, che possono essere molteplici. L'unica cosa che può davvero impedire una separazione è la presa in carico di entrambi i coniugi della crisi aperta col tradimento e la loro intima volontà di superare, che può avere mille ragioni diverse. Avere dei figli insieme può essere una di queste ragioni, senza dubbio. Ma di certo non può essere la sola.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che sbagliano di più e altre, beate loro, che sbagliano di meno. La differenza non è tra chi sbaglia di più e che sbaglia di meno nel fare le proprie scelte, ma tra chi se ne assume la responsabilitá e chi la scarica sugli altri.* Se si è scelto di fare figli con una donna, a prescindere da qualunque caso particolare, ci si deve fare carico di evitare in ogni modo lecito possibile la separazione*. In sintesi, per essere chiari ed evitare fraintendimenti, subire un tradimento conta meno del colore della cacca dei propri figli. Questa è la mia opinione.
> 
> S*B


quoto 
anche io la penso così ...


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto
> anche io la penso così ...


Si ma, sempre per i figli, evitare la separazione deve voler dire piena ricostruzione della famiglia e azzeramento dei conflitti che arrecano solo traumi ai bambini. Se questo non avviene, la separazione, istituita in un clima di civiltà e collaborazione, è la scelta migliore per tutti.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si ma, sempre per i figli, evitare la separazione deve voler dire piena ricostruzione della famiglia e azzeramento dei conflitti che arrecano solo traumi ai bambini. Se questo non avviene, la separazione, istituita in un clima di civiltà e collaborazione, è la scelta migliore per tutti.



Penso  e vedo che in molti casi la civiltà sia di un altro mondo...
Sia da parte di uno che dell'altro...


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Penso e vedo che in molti casi la civiltà sia di un altro mondo...
> Sia da parte di uno che dell'altro...


Infatti la separazione non garantisce che si stipulino patti che vengano rispettati civilmente. A volte i conflitti proseguono senza esclusione di colpi. Figuruamoci a voler restare insieme però.


----------



## andrea53 (18 Maggio 2013)

*Esatto...*



eagle ha detto:


> Pur con tutti gli alti e bassi di umore che sto avendo, e' proprio quello che mi propongo di fare. Per fermare il persorso della separazione, anche legale, eventualmente c'e' sempre tempo.


Buonasera a tutti!
Caro Eagle, mi pare che il tuo percorso, al momento, sia stato assolutamente lineare. Hai scoperto l'infedeltà di tua moglie, hai cercato di chiarire la situazione discutendone con lei, hai provato a recuperare il vostro matrimonio, le hai anche proposto una terapia di coppia. Alla fine, di fronte ai suoi dinieghi, sei arrivato alla conclusione che la situazione non poteva essere ricomposta. Per questa ragione hai avviato il procedimento legale di separazione. Insomma: l'infedeltà del coniuge è causa (grave) di rottura del vincolo coniugale o no? Quel che mi sembra di capire (correggimi se sbaglio) è che il comportamento di lei è niente affatto lineare, al contrario. Vuole separarsi ma poi, se ti vede rispondere a dei messaggi o in chat si innervosisce e vorrebbe sapere chi è (o chi sono) gli interlocutori, quando arrivano le lettere degli avvocati drammatizza, e ti accusa di essere stato precipitoso. Quando l'"altro" le propone di andare a vivere insieme, lei prende tempo. Quando vede che ti stai allontanando, moralmente e fisicamente, si fa trovare a piangere seduta sul letto. Certo, distruggere una famiglia non è una passeggiata, neppure per lei. Rompere le sicurezze, le abitudini. Hai fatto benissimo a metterla di fronte alle conseguenze provocate dalle sue scelte. Adesso mi pare che stia cominciando a capire in che disastro si è cacciata. E forse, il pianto di tua figlia che ti ha passato per telefono, è stato un po' anche il suo, oggi. 
Secondo il mio modesto parere lei è stata vittima della crisi dei quarant'anni. L'ha scritto qualcun altro in questo 3D: ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha fatta sentire desiderata e lei ha fatto un bel tuffo all'indietro, nella sua giovinezza. Rivivere gli anni più belli della vita... Una tentazione quasi irresistibile, pensaci! Ora da quel che racconti mi pare che stia recuperando qualche sprazzo di lucidità, anche se rimane in una fase di grandissima confusione. Lo scudo dei figli (pessima scelta da parte sua) è un segnale forte. Allora vorrei dirti due cose:
Primo. La crisi dei quarant'anni l'ho avuta anche io molti anni fa . Capita, e considera che poteva (potrebbe) capitare anche a te. Può avere effetti devastanti oppure rientrare, lasciando un po' di cicatrici o di ricordi belli & brutti, a seconda dei soggetti e delle circostanze; 
Secondo. La separazione non è legalmente una rottura definitiva. Tanto che può essere interrotta di fatto, semplicemente ricomponendo la vita coniugale, senza la necessità di ulteriori sentenze e/o ricorsi al tribunale.
Per cui valuta con calma il comportamento di lei. Ma rimani anche fermo sulle tue scelte, che sono la conseguenza ovvia delle sue. Visto da fuori, ripeto, quel che sta facendo mi pare governato dall'irrazionalità. La tua forza, anche per un eventuale ripensamento di tua moglie, può rivelarsi determinante. Se questo dovesse succedere, le auguro di ritrovare in te un marito che abbia conservato la voglia di ricominciare con lei. 
Un abbraccio e una carezza (virtuale) ai tuoi ragazzi. Mia figlia non ha mai pianto per me, purtroppo. Per questo mi sento di invidiarti un po':smile:


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti la separazione non garantisce che si stipulino patti che vengano rispettati civilmente. A volte i conflitti proseguono senza esclusione di colpi. Figuruamoci a voler restare insieme però.


La "moda" di separarsi è abbastanza recente, in alcune zone è ancora tabù. Ai tempi dei miei nonni era impensabile, eppure la generazione dei miei genitori è quella del miracolo economico. Invece la generazione dei separati, partita intorno agli 90, è quella dei tecno depressi. Quindi non è così sicuro che un matrimonio conflittuale sia peggiore di una separazione civile per il figli.

Se parli con educatrici di esperienza ti dicono che i figli di coppie separate li riconoscono subito perchè contraddistinti da un'aurea di malinconia. Un figlio per crescere ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre. Che ruolo esucativo potrà mai avere il genitore non affidatario che vede i figli per 4 giorni al mese? Non può mica litigarci nel poco tempo a disposizione.

S*B


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti!
> Caro Eagle, mi pare che il tuo percorso, al momento, sia stato assolutamente lineare. Hai scoperto l'infedeltà di tua moglie, hai cercato di chiarire la situazione discutendone con lei, hai provato a recuperare il vostro matrimonio, le hai anche proposto una terapia di coppia. Alla fine, di fronte ai suoi dinieghi, sei arrivato alla conclusione che la situazione non poteva essere ricomposta. Per questa ragione hai avviato il procedimento legale di separazione. Insomma: l'infedeltà del coniuge è causa (grave) di rottura del vincolo coniugale o no? Quel che mi sembra di capire (correggimi se sbaglio) è che il comportamento di lei è niente affatto lineare, al contrario. Vuole separarsi ma poi, se ti vede rispondere a dei messaggi o in chat si innervosisce e vorrebbe sapere chi è (o chi sono) gli interlocutori, quando arrivano le lettere degli avvocati drammatizza, e ti accusa di essere stato precipitoso. Quando l'"altro" le propone di andare a vivere insieme, lei prende tempo. Quando vede che ti stai allontanando, moralmente e fisicamente, si fa trovare a piangere seduta sul letto. Certo, distruggere una famiglia non è una passeggiata, neppure per lei. Rompere le sicurezze, le abitudini. Hai fatto benissimo a metterla di fronte alle conseguenze provocate dalle sue scelte. Adesso mi pare che stia cominciando a capire in che disastro si è cacciata. E forse, il pianto di tua figlia che ti ha passato per telefono, è stato un po' anche il suo, oggi.
> Secondo il mio modesto parere lei è stata vittima della crisi dei quarant'anni. L'ha scritto qualcun altro in questo 3D: ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha fatta sentire desiderata e lei ha fatto un bel tuffo all'indietro, nella sua giovinezza. Rivivere gli anni più belli della vita... Una tentazione quasi irresistibile, pensaci! Ora da quel che racconti mi pare che stia recuperando qualche sprazzo di lucidità, anche se rimane in una fase di grandissima confusione. Lo scudo dei figli (pessima scelta da parte sua) è un segnale forte. Allora vorrei dirti due cose:
> Primo. La crisi dei quarant'anni l'ho avuta anche io molti anni fa . Capita, e considera che poteva (potrebbe) capitare anche a te. Può avere effetti devastanti oppure rientrare, lasciando un po' di cicatrici o di ricordi belli & brutti, a seconda dei soggetti e delle circostanze;
> ...


Straquoto e approvo. 

S*B


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La "moda" di separarsi è abbastanza recente, in alcune zone è ancora tabù. Ai tempi dei miei nonni era impensabile, eppure la generazione dei miei genitori è quella del miracolo economico. Invece la generazione dei separati, partita intorno agli 90, è quella dei tecno depressi. Quindi non è così sicuro che un matrimonio conflittuale sia peggiore di una separazione civile per il figli.
> 
> *Se parli con educatrici di esperienza ti dicono che i figli di coppie separate li riconoscono subito perchè contraddistinti da un'aurea di malinconia.* Un figlio per crescere ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre. Che ruolo esucativo potrà mai avere il genitore non affidatario che vede i figli per 4 giorni al mese? Non può mica litigarci nel poco tempo a disposizione.
> 
> S*B


Quando mi capita di incontrare bimbi di cui so che i genitori sono separati li osservo sempre con attenzione e curiosità.

Saranno pure malinconici ma mi appaiono anche sicuri di loro. Hai mai visto bambini di famiglie conflittuali? Lascia perdere le cause, uno strazio di insicurezze.

Con tutto che sono un sostenitore convinto della NON separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La "moda" di separarsi è abbastanza recente, in alcune zone è ancora tabù. Ai tempi dei miei nonni era impensabile, eppure la generazione dei miei genitori è quella del miracolo economico. Invece la generazione dei separati, partita intorno agli 90, è quella dei tecno depressi. Quindi non è così sicuro che un matrimonio conflittuale sia peggiore di una separazione civile per il figli.
> 
> Se parli con educatrici di esperienza ti dicono che i figli di coppie separate li riconoscono subito perchè contraddistinti da un'aurea di malinconia. Un figlio per crescere ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre. Che ruolo esucativo potrà mai avere il genitore non affidatario che vede i figli per 4 giorni al mese? Non può mica litigarci nel poco tempo a disposizione.
> 
> S*B


Vivi in Italia? Non credo al nord. Due dei miei nonni erano separati.


----------



## andrea53 (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La "moda" di separarsi è abbastanza recente, in alcune zone è ancora tabù. Ai tempi dei miei nonni era impensabile, eppure la generazione dei miei genitori è quella del miracolo economico. Invece la generazione dei separati, partita intorno agli 90, è quella dei tecno depressi. Quindi non è così sicuro che un matrimonio conflittuale sia peggiore di una separazione civile per il figli.
> 
> Se parli con educatrici di esperienza ti dicono che i figli di coppie separate li riconoscono subito perchè contraddistinti da un'aurea di malinconia. Un figlio per crescere ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre. Che ruolo esucativo potrà mai avere il genitore non affidatario che vede i figli per 4 giorni al mese? Non può mica litigarci nel poco tempo a disposizione.
> 
> S*B


da genitore forzatamente unico, sottoscrivo. Parola per parola. 
Unica osservazione è che conosco genitori (purtroppo) che avrebbero fatto assai meglio ad astenersi dal mettere al mondo dei figli. Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano conviventi o separati! Ma qui rischiamo di finire OT


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> da genitore forzatamente unico, sottoscrivo. Parola per parola.
> Unica osservazione è che conosco genitori (purtroppo) che avrebbero fatto assai meglio ad astenersi dal mettere al mondo dei figli.* Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano conviventi o separati!* Ma qui rischiamo di finire OT


Ed è per questo che si tratta di civiltà.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivi in Italia? Non credo al nord. Due dei miei nonni erano separati.


Credo che i motivi per cui le separazioni siano aumentate siano da attribuire a mere possibilità economiche che un tempo erano meno diffuse.

Magari con la crisi vedrai che torneremo tutti più consapevoli. :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che i motivi per cui le separazioni siano aumentate siano da attribuire a mere possibilità economiche che un tempo erano meno diffuse.
> 
> Magari con la crisi vedrai che torneremo tutti più consapevoli. :sonar:


:mrgreen:


----------



## eagle (19 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti!Caro Eagle, mi pare che il tuo percorso, al momento, sia stato assolutamente lineare. Hai scoperto l'infedeltà di tua moglie, hai cercato di chiarire la situazione discutendone con lei, hai provato a recuperare il vostro matrimonio, le hai anche proposto una terapia di coppia. Alla fine, di fronte ai suoi dinieghi, sei arrivato alla conclusione che la situazione non poteva essere ricomposta. Per questa ragione hai avviato il procedimento legale di separazione. Insomma: l'infedeltà del coniuge è causa (grave) di rottura del vincolo coniugale o no? Quel che mi sembra di capire (correggimi se sbaglio) è che il comportamento di lei è niente affatto lineare, al contrario. Vuole separarsi ma poi, se ti vede rispondere a dei messaggi o in chat si innervosisce e vorrebbe sapere chi è (o chi sono) gli interlocutori, quando arrivano le lettere degli avvocati drammatizza, e ti accusa di essere stato precipitoso. Quando l'"altro" le propone di andare a vivere insieme, lei prende tempo. Quando vede che ti stai allontanando, moralmente e fisicamente, si fa trovare a piangere seduta sul letto. Certo, distruggere una famiglia non è una passeggiata, neppure per lei. Rompere le sicurezze, le abitudini. Hai fatto benissimo a metterla di fronte alle conseguenze provocate dalle sue scelte. Adesso mi pare che stia cominciando a capire in che disastro si è cacciata. E forse, il pianto di tua figlia che ti ha passato per telefono, è stato un po' anche il suo, oggi. Secondo il mio modesto parere lei è stata vittima della crisi dei quarant'anni. L'ha scritto qualcun altro in questo 3D: ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha fatta sentire desiderata e lei ha fatto un bel tuffo all'indietro, nella sua giovinezza. Rivivere gli anni più belli della vita... Una tentazione quasi irresistibile, pensaci! Ora da quel che racconti mi pare che stia recuperando qualche sprazzo di lucidità, anche se rimane in una fase di grandissima confusione. Lo scudo dei figli (pessima scelta da parte sua) è un segnale forte. Allora vorrei dirti due coserimo. La crisi dei quarant'anni l'ho avuta anche io molti anni fa . Capita, e considera che poteva (potrebbe) capitare anche a te. Può avere effetti devastanti oppure rientrare, lasciando un po' di cicatrici o di ricordi belli & brutti, a seconda dei soggetti e delle circostanze; Secondo. La separazione non è legalmente una rottura definitiva. Tanto che può essere interrotta di fatto, semplicemente ricomponendo la vita coniugale, senza la necessità di ulteriori sentenze e/o ricorsi al tribunale.Per cui valuta con calma il comportamento di lei. Ma rimani anche fermo sulle tue scelte, che sono la conseguenza ovvia delle sue. Visto da fuori, ripeto, quel che sta facendo mi pare governato dall'irrazionalità. La tua forza, anche per un eventuale ripensamento di tua moglie, può rivelarsi determinante. Se questo dovesse succedere, le auguro di ritrovare in te un marito che abbia conservato la voglia di ricominciare con lei. Un abbraccio e una carezza (virtuale) ai tuoi ragazzi. Mia figlia non ha mai pianto per me, purtroppo. Per questo mi sento di invidiarti un po':smile:


Caro Andrea, ti ringrazio, non ti offendere e non fraintendermi se ti dico che coni tuoi preziosi consigli sei diventato un po' il mio angelo custode.Come ho gia' avuto modo di dire, forse in questa vicenda, più' dell'infedelta' di mia moglie, che pure e' stata una grande sorpresa, mi ha sconvolto la sua reazione una volta scoperta: fredda, cinica nel comunicarmi che il matrimonio era finito, che dovevo allontanarmi da casa per farla riflettere e che lei non poteva rinunciare a vedere l'altro, neanche temporaneamente.A volte mi capita di pensare che abbia voluto punirmi per aver interrotto la sua gioventu' (quando ci siamo fidanzati aveva 19 anni ma ne dimostrava meno a livello di mnaturita) e che con il suo gesto abbia voluto riappropriarsi della sua liberta'. La sua reazione mi e' parsa quasi studiata, preparata da tempo, non so se autonomamente o con l'aiuto dell'altro o chicchessia. Allo stesso tempo non so se il suo atteggiamento apparentemente ondivago sia frutto di una qualche forma di ripensamento, magari dettata dalla sola paura di perdere la quotidianita' e fare un salto nel buio, oppure rappresenti solo la proiezione mentale deformata di un uomo innamorato.Forse anche io in questi anni ho sbagliato credendo che l'amore e' per sempre e concentrandomi troppo sulla famiglia e sui figli, che per me rappresentavano una cosa sola.Ad ogni modo concordo con te. Il mio percordo e' ora obbligato, non mi resta che mantenere un atteggiamento fermo e risoluto, provando parallelamente a ricominciare una nuova vita.Grazie di tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivi in Italia? Non credo al nord. Due dei miei nonni erano separati.


E come facevano prima della legge sul divorzio?
Me lo spieghi?

Cosa c'era prima?
Se una donna se ne andava era una reietta.

Se un uomo se ne andava la moglie non aveva nessuno che lo inchiodava ai suoi doveri e responsabilità...

Ma prima della legge sul divorzio...

Come si faceva a separarsi legalmente?


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La "moda" di separarsi è abbastanza recente, in alcune zone è ancora tabù. Ai tempi dei miei nonni era impensabile, eppure la generazione dei miei genitori è quella del miracolo economico. Invece la generazione dei separati, partita intorno agli 90, è quella dei tecno depressi. Quindi non è così sicuro che un matrimonio conflittuale sia peggiore di una separazione civile per il figli.
> 
> Se parli con educatrici di esperienza ti dicono che i figli di coppie separate li riconoscono subito perchè contraddistinti da un'aurea di malinconia. Un figlio per crescere ha bisogno di un padre e di una madre. Che ruolo esucativo potrà mai avere il genitore non affidatario che vede i figli per 4 giorni al mese? Non può mica litigarci nel poco tempo a disposizione.
> 
> S*B


 Mah, io insegno da quasi vent'anni e di bambini ne ho visti tanti. Quello che dici è inesatto. Che molti figli di separati soffrano è indubbio. Sta ai genitori farsi carico anche della loro sofferenza e aiutarli nel percorso di elaborazione nel modo migliore. Cosa che forse un genitore separato fa in modo istintivo, proprio perché sa di avere un compito delicato e ne è pienamente consapevole. In famiglie unite ma fortemente conflittuali, invece, lo spazio per accorgersi dei bisogni dei bambini è davvero poco, perché spesso si è presi da mille dinamiche rabbiose e autodistruttive. Come in ogni caso, è l'intelligenza e l'amore dei genitori che fa la differenza. Per quanto riguarda i 4 giorni al mese, sei informato male. Oggi la soluzione più frequente e vantaggiosa è l'affidamento congiunto, che prevede la presenza prevalente di un genitore, ma si cerca di fare in modo che i figli stiano il più possibile anche con l'altro genitore. Anche qui, molto dipende dalla buona volontà e dal buon senso dei genitori. I miei figli vedono il mio ex marito quasi quotidianamente dopo la scuola, oltre a stare da lui dal giovedì al lunedì un fine settimana sì e uno no. E come coppia genitoriale noi siamo sempre concordi in ogni decisione e molto presenti. E i miei figli sono tutto tranne che malinconici  Quanto al miracolo economico, scusami ma lo trovo davvero un argomento debole, che non sta in piedi. Sono tanti i fattori che contribuiscono a definire un momento storico, non certo la quantità di separazioni, dai!


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Mah, io insegno da quasi vent'anni e di bambini ne ho visti tanti. Quello che dici è inesatto. Che molti figli di separati soffrano è indubbio. Sta ai genitori farsi carico anche della loro sofferenza e aiutarli nel percorso di elaborazione nel modo migliore. Cosa che forse un genitore separato fa in modo istintivo, proprio perché sa di avere un compito delicato e ne è pienamente consapevole. In famiglie unite ma fortemente conflittuali, invece, lo spazio per accorgersi dei bisogni dei bambini è davvero poco, perché spesso si è presi da mille dinamiche rabbiose e autodistruttive. Come in ogni caso, è l'intelligenza e l'amore dei genitori che fa la differenza. Per quanto riguarda i 4 giorni al mese, sei informato male. Oggi la soluzione più frequente e vantaggiosa è l'affidamento congiunto, che prevede la presenza prevalente di un genitore, ma si cerca di fare in modo che i figli stiano il più possibile anche con l'altro genitore. Anche qui, molto dipende dalla buona volontà e dal buon senso dei genitori. I miei figli vedono il mio ex marito quasi quotidianamente dopo la scuola, oltre a stare da lui dal giovedì al lunedì un fine settimana sì e uno no. E come coppia genitoriale noi siamo sempre concordi in ogni decisione e molto presenti. E i miei figli sono tutto tranne che malinconici  Quanto al miracolo economico, scusami ma lo trovo davvero un argomento debole, che non sta in piedi. Sono tanti i fattori che contribuiscono a definire un momento storico, non certo la quantità di separazioni, dai!


Forse non sono stato chiaro nel mio post precedente. Obiettavo sul fatto che la separazione civile sia meglio della convivenza conflittuale. Secondo me non è così. Dipende da caso a caso, quindi non è una argomentazione valida per giustificare l'una o l'altra scelta. L'unica motivazione valida per una separazione è la violenza, tutto il resto sono solo incapacitá di adattamento e immaturitá. Cercare il principe azzurro, pensare di averlo trovato, auspicare che ogni giorno con questa persona sia una favola fantastica, dimostra solo inadeguatezza alla realtá. Ci sono prioritá nella vita di ciascuno: l'amore, la passione, il desiderio, l'essere genitori. Quando si diventa genitori le altre passano in secondo piano. Invece ci sono persone che non vogliono crescere e a 40 anni cercano ancora le farfalle nello stomaco.

S*B


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Mah, io insegno da quasi vent'anni e di bambini ne ho visti tanti. Quello che dici è inesatto. Che molti figli di separati soffrano è indubbio. Sta ai genitori farsi carico anche della loro sofferenza e aiutarli nel percorso di elaborazione nel modo migliore. Cosa che forse un genitore separato fa in modo istintivo, proprio perché sa di avere un compito delicato e ne è pienamente consapevole. In famiglie unite ma fortemente conflittuali, invece, lo spazio per accorgersi dei bisogni dei bambini è davvero poco, perché spesso si è presi da mille dinamiche rabbiose e autodistruttive. Come in ogni caso, è l'intelligenza e l'amore dei genitori che fa la differenza. Per quanto riguarda i 4 giorni al mese, sei informato male. Oggi la soluzione più frequente e vantaggiosa è l'affidamento congiunto, che prevede la presenza prevalente di un genitore, ma si cerca di fare in modo che i figli stiano il più possibile anche con l'altro genitore. Anche qui, molto dipende dalla buona volontà e dal buon senso dei genitori. I miei figli vedono il mio ex marito quasi quotidianamente dopo la scuola, oltre a stare da lui dal giovedì al lunedì un fine settimana sì e uno no. E come coppia genitoriale noi siamo sempre concordi in ogni decisione e molto presenti. E i miei figli sono tutto tranne che malinconici  Quanto al miracolo economico, scusami ma lo trovo davvero un argomento debole, che non sta in piedi. Sono tanti i fattori che contribuiscono a definire un momento storico, non certo la quantità di separazioni, dai!


Dimenticavo. Per questioni di lavoro, di distanza e di casa che si è tenuta la mia ex (come l'auto nuova, i mobili, l'amante, etc) mia figlia la vedo 4 giorni al mese. Durante questi 4 giorni mi gioco tutto il mio rapporto con lei. Ovviamente non posso calcare troppo la mano quando fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Visto che sei così positiva, puoi suggerirmi una soluzione per essere più presente nella vita di mia figlia? Hai qualcosa da consigliarmi su cosa risponderle quando mi dice che vuole che viva con lei come una volta? Devo sputtanare sua madre oppure continuare a ingoiare il rospo?

S*B


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse non sono stato chiaro nel mio post precedente. *Obiettavo sul fatto che la separazione civile sia meglio della convivenza conflittuale*. Secondo me non è così. Dipende da caso a caso, quindi non è una argomentazione valida per giustificare l'una o l'altra scelta. L'unica motivazione valida per una separazione è la violenza, tutto il resto sono solo incapacitá di adattamento e immaturitá. Cercare il principe azzurro, pensare di averlo trovato, auspicare che ogni giorno con questa persona sia una favola fantastica, dimostra solo inadeguatezza alla realtá. Ci sono prioritá nella vita di ciascuno: l'amore, la passione, il desiderio, l'essere genitori. Quando si diventa genitori le altre passano in secondo piano. Invece ci sono persone che non vogliono crescere e a 40 anni cercano ancora le farfalle nello stomaco.
> 
> S*B


 Sei stato chiarissimo invece. Il punto è che invece a mio parere (non solo di educatrice, ma anche di madre separata) la conflittualità e la rabbia non generano un ambiente favorevole all'accoglimento dei bisogni di un bimbo. Quindi, a prescindere che i genitori siano separati o meno, perseguire l'obiettivo di essere persone serene e realizzate implica il fatto che questa serenità interiore abbia degli effetti anche sui figli. Ovvio che non stiamo parlando di farfalle nello stomaco, ma di capire cosa sia davvero giusto per sé e per la propria famiglia. Non tutti si separano per immaturità, anzi. Forse si può tradire per immaturità e confusione. Ma chi arriva a stabilire che la soluzione di separarsi è l'unica possibile, di solito lo fa non per le farfalle nello stomaco, ma perché la coppia è finita, non esiste più. Ci sono due individualità che convivono sotto lo stesso tetto che si tradiscono, che non comunicano più. Ecco, io credo che svalutare il percorso di tutti coloro che consapevolmente accettano la fine di una coppia assumendosene la responsabilità sia un po' ingiusto e molto parziale. Nel caso di questa coppia, sono solo all'inizio di un percorso doloroso, che probabilmente sarà lungo. L'unico augurio sensato che si può fare loro non è di non separarsi, ma di comprendere cosa sia davvero giusto per loro, quale sia la loro strada. E, una volta stabilito questo, percorrerla fino in fondo, con coraggio. Perché in ogni caso sarà dura, credo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Per questioni di lavoro, di distanza e di casa che si è tenuta la mia ex (come l'auto nuova, i mobili, l'amante, etc) mia figlia la vedo 4 giorni al mese. Durante questi 4 giorni mi gioco tutto il mio rapporto con lei. Ovviamente non posso calcare troppo la mano quando fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Visto che sei così positiva, puoi suggerirmi una soluzione per essere più presente nella vita di mia figlia? Hai qualcosa da consigliarmi su cosa risponderle quando mi dice che vuole che viva con lei come una volta? Devo sputtanare sua madre oppure continuare a ingoiare il rospo?
> 
> S*B


Scusa non ricordo la tua storia. Posso chiederti una cosa? Se tua moglie non ti avesse lasciato per l'amante e avessi scoperto che ti aveva tradito cosa avresti fatto? Avresti scelto di continuare una convivenza pacifica (se fosse stato possibile) pur di stare con tua figlia?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Per questioni di lavoro, di distanza e di casa che si è tenuta la mia ex (come l'auto nuova, i mobili, l'amante, etc) mia figlia la vedo 4 giorni al mese. Durante questi 4 giorni mi gioco tutto il mio rapporto con lei. Ovviamente non posso calcare troppo la mano quando fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Visto che sei così positiva, puoi suggerirmi una soluzione per essere più presente nella vita di mia figlia? Hai qualcosa da consigliarmi su cosa risponderle quando mi dice che vuole che viva con lei come una volta? Devo sputtanare sua madre oppure continuare a ingoiare il rospo?
> 
> S*B


Tu vivi una situazione drammatica che hai dovuto subire contro la tua volontà. Questa è la tua situazione non è LA situazione che tutti vivono dopo la separazione. A tua figlia basta che tu dica che ti piacerebbe vivere con lei ma è proprio impossibile farlo con la mamma ma che pensi sempre a lei e che può chiamarti quando vuole.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Per questioni di lavoro, di distanza e di casa che si è tenuta la mia ex (come l'auto nuova, i mobili, l'amante, etc) mia figlia la vedo 4 giorni al mese. Durante questi 4 giorni mi gioco tutto il mio rapporto con lei. Ovviamente non posso calcare troppo la mano quando fa qualcosa di sbagliato.* Visto che sei così positiva, puoi suggerirmi una soluzione per essere più presente nella vita di mia figlia*? Hai qualcosa da consigliarmi su cosa risponderle quando mi dice che vuole che viva con lei come una volta? Devo sputtanare sua madre oppure continuare a ingoiare il rospo?
> 
> S*B


 Mi dispiace molto per te. Io non sono positiva a prescindere, solo sono contraria alle generalizzazioni, sia un senso che nell'altro. Non mi va di dire 'bisogna separarsi sempre, è l'unica soluzione possibile'. Ma nemmeno 'separarsi è da immaturi e tutti i figli di separati sono degli infelici'. Non è così.


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non ricordo la tua storia. Posso chiederti una cosa? Se tua moglie non ti avesse lasciato per l'amante e avessi scoperto che ti aveva tradito cosa avresti fatto? Avresti scelto di continuare una convivenza pacifica (se fosse stato possibile) pur di stare con tua figlia?


Ho scoperto il tradimento, e trascorso un anno in cui lei cercava riconciliazione a parole ma poco nei fatti, io di capire cosa volevo. Passato l'anno le ho proposto di cancellare il passato e ripartire da zero, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza e puntando al massimo della qualitá di vita di coppia ogni giorno. Ha rifiutato dicendo che non era più interessata. Ho passato due mesi cercando di convincerla che stava facendo una cazzata ma niente da fare. Ho quindi rinunciato adattandomi al meglio alla nuova situazione. Con il senno di poi per me è stato meglio così, mi spiace però per mia figlia e per il torto che le ha fatto la madre (tra l'altro quando la conobbi era giá separata con una bimba, quindi non era la prima volta). 

Penso di aver fatto tutto ciò che potevo e non ho rimpianti, non mi sento colpevole della situazione, cerco mese per mese le circostanze migliori per dare a mia figlia un padre più presente.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ho scoperto il tradimento, e trascorso un anno in cui lei cercava riconciliazione a parole ma poco nei fatti, io di capire cosa volevo. Passato l'anno le ho proposto di cancellare il passato e ripartire da zero, facendo tesoro dell'esperienza e puntando al massimo della qualitá di vita di coppia ogni giorno. Ha rifiutato dicendo che non era più interessata. Ho passato due mesi cercando di convincerla che stava facendo una cazzata ma niente da fare. Ho quindi rinunciato adattandomi al meglio alla nuova situazione. Con il senno di poi per me è stato meglio così, mi spiace però per mia figlia e per il torto che le ha fatto la madre (tra l'altro quando la conobbi era giá separata con una bimba, quindi non era la prima volta).
> 
> Penso di aver fatto tutto ciò che potevo e non ho rimpianti, non mi sento colpevole della situazione, cerco mese per mese le circostanze migliori per dare a mia figlia un padre più presente.
> 
> S*B


Certo che non sei colpevole ci mancherebbe. Credo che tu potessi fare poco, anzi hai fatto il possibile. 
Mi spiace.
Scusa leggerti mi aiuta a riflettere


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dimenticavo. Per questioni di lavoro, di distanza e di casa che si è tenuta la mia ex (come l'auto nuova, i mobili, l'amante, etc) mia figlia la vedo 4 giorni al mese. Durante questi 4 giorni mi gioco tutto il mio rapporto con lei. Ovviamente non posso calcare troppo la mano quando fa qualcosa di sbagliato. Visto che sei così positiva, puoi suggerirmi una soluzione per essere più presente nella vita di mia figlia? Hai qualcosa da consigliarmi su cosa risponderle quando mi dice che vuole che viva con lei come una volta? Devo sputtanare sua madre oppure continuare a ingoiare il rospo?
> 
> S*B



E' chiaro che hai vissuto, anzi, subito una separazione traumatica. Dispiace sentire certe cose.

Ma, non mi aspetto che tu mi risponda, perchè come genitore non affidatario non puoi vedere tua figlia per più di quella manciata di giorni?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2013)

ma i nostri figli non sono persone?
COme facciamo ad essere sempre così sicuri di sapere qual'è il meglio per loro?
Noi decidiamo se è meglio per loro avere i genitori separati o i genitori litigiosi in casa?
Ma perchè ste cose non le facciamo decidere a loro?

Perchè non c'è nessuno che dice a loro senti figlio mio, siamo qui davanti ad un giudice e stiamo scegliendo se è meglio per te stare in casa con noi due che non ci sopportiamo più e ci detestiamo, perchè caro mio, mamma non vuole più benne a papà e papà non vuole più bene alla mamma.
O se è meglio che tu viva con due case e restando ora con l'uno ora con l'altro.

Io se fossi un giudice
vorrei sempre sentire che cosa pensano realmente i bambini sia meglio per loro.

E' sbagliato generalizzare che esistano figli di separati sereni e che esistano figli di separati infelici.

La verità è che noi dobbiamo sempre cercare di far tacere i nostri sensi di colpa in mille maniere: questa è la verità.

E allora PER ME è necessario che si abbia lo stesso rispetto verso chi dice restiamo assieme per i figli, e verso chi invece si separa.

Penso che ognuno tenda a fare la scelta che ritenga giusta per lui...e penso che sia un atto di grande crudeltà imporre agli altri scelte che vanno bene solo per noi, in maniera tale di avere un rinforzo lecito per giustificare le nostre scelte.

E porco mondo
lo sappiamo tutti quante e quali sono le rinunce che inosri figli ci impongono a casua delle loro esigenze.

Ecco cosa penso
Trascurare le esigenze dei figli è na roba che poi si pagherà a prezzo salatissimo...

Loro i figli: si dimenticheranno di noi e ci chiederanno...Dove eri uando io avevo bisogno di te eh?


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' chiaro che hai vissuto, anzi, subito una separazione traumatica. Dispiace sentire certe cose.
> 
> Ma, non mi aspetto che tu mi risponda, perchè come genitore non affidatario non puoi vedere tua figlia per più di quella manciata di giorni?


Per questioni di lavoro e di distanza. Non c'è un affidamento, non abbiamo regolato la nostra unione e nemmeno la nostra separazione, ci accordiamo tra di noi. I rapporti sono formalmente buoni, ho ancora accesso all'ex casa coniugale e posso tenere mia figlia praticamente quando voglio, nei limiti delle mie possibiltá. Mia figlia nemmeno sa che siamo separati, infatti mi dice spesso che devo sposare la sua mamma. Forse mi sono espresso male nei post precedenti, non imputo alla mia ex il fatto di vedere poco mia figlia, ma solo l'aver fatto naufragare la famiglia. Al momento non è necessario formalizzare la separazione in quanto sono comunque poco presente in casa. Se un giorno, spero non lontano, riuscirò a ritrovare lavoro vicino a mia figlia, prenderò altra casa lì, formalizzeremo la separazione, e faremo affidamento congiunto. 

S*B


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *ma i nostri figli non sono persone?
> COme facciamo ad essere sempre così sicuri di sapere qual'è il meglio per loro?
> Noi decidiamo se è meglio per loro avere i genitori separati o i genitori litigiosi in casa?
> Ma perchè ste cose non le facciamo decidere a loro?
> ...


Conte, questo è un discorso a parte. Guai a strumentalizzare i figli.

Per quanto mi riguarda, ed in ogni ambito, l'unica cosa che conta per me è la loro felicità. Dove per felicità intendo la realizzazione dei loro desideri, quelle che tu chiami esigenze credo. Ma è un discorso a parte e vale sempre in qualsiasi ambito.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Conte, questo è un discorso a parte. Guai a strumentalizzare i figli.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ed in ogni ambito, l'unica cosa che conta per me è la loro felicità. Dove per felicità intendo la realizzazione dei loro desideri, quelle che tu chiami esigenze credo. Ma è un discorso a parte e vale sempre in qualsiasi ambito.


Bon secondo me...
vengono usati come merce di scambio nelle separazioni.
( in tanti casi, ma non voglio generalizzare).

Usati come scudo umano.

E ci vorrebbero giudici che dicessero ai genitori: piantatela di fare gli immaturi deficenti e mettetevi a fare i genitori.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per questioni di lavoro e di distanza. Non c'è un affidamento, non abbiamo regolato la nostra unione e nemmeno la nostra separazione, ci accordiamo tra di noi. I rapporti sono formalmente buoni, ho ancora accesso all'ex casa coniugale e posso tenere mia figlia praticamente quando voglio, nei limiti delle mie possibiltá. Mia figlia nemmeno sa che siamo separati, infatti mi dice spesso che devo sposare la sua mamma. Forse mi sono espresso male nei post precedenti, non imputo alla mia ex il fatto di vedere poco mia figlia, ma solo l'aver fatto naufragare la famiglia. Al momento non è necessario formalizzare la separazione in quanto sono comunque poco presente in casa. Se un giorno, spero non lontano, riuscirò a ritrovare lavoro vicino a mia figlia, prenderò altra casa lì, formalizzeremo la separazione, e faremo affidamento congiunto.
> 
> S*B


A dire il vero si percepiva benissimo il senso di impotenza nell'aver subito quella separazione e quindi la distruzione della famiglia. Non riuscivo a credere che ti venisse fatta una simile ingiustizia.

Ti auguro che tutto si sistemi col lavoro e quindi anche il resto, anche se mi hai fatto venire un patema d'animo per il fatto che ancora devi informare la piccola.


----------



## JON (19 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon secondo me...
> vengono usati come merce di scambio nelle separazioni.
> ( in tanti casi, ma non voglio generalizzare).
> 
> ...


Ma vedi è per questo che ritengo che a volte la separazione debba essere ritenuta una necessità. Trasportare i bambini in quei conflitti e strumentalizzarli, separati o meno, è un crimine.

E' già difficile di suo rendere loro una vita sana, figuriamoci se devono essere sottoposti a certe situazioni. Abbiamo il dovere di fare in modo che i nostri bambini abbiano sostegno e comprensione, nonchè attenzione, nella LORO realizzazione. E' una cosa che richiede una dedizione senza pari. Per non parlare degli esempi, figuriamoci quale attenzione possono avere due genitori impegnati a farsi guerra.


----------



## eagle (19 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon secondo me...vengono usati come merce di scambio nelle separazioni.( in tanti casi, ma non voglio generalizzare).Usati come scudo umano.E ci vorrebbero giudici che dicessero ai genitori: piantatela di fare gli immaturi deficenti e mettetevi a fare i genitori.


I figli. Ben detto, bisognerebbe chiedere a loro cosa pensano e non fare come mia moglie che afferma che le separazioni sono ormai normali e ci sono tanti bambini in questa situazione. Mio figlio, che compira' 7 anni i prossimi giorni, ha le idee chiare su questo. Nei giorni scorsi gli ho chiesto: “Cosa ti piacerebbe avere per regalo al tuo compleanno?“ E lui: “Mi piacerebbe che tu e mamma tornaste a volervi bene“. Più o meno e' lo stesso concetto che ha ripetutto ieri sera quando, prima di addormentarsi, ha detto la sua pregherina a Gesu'. Io credo che quando ci si sposa e si decide di mettere al mondo dei figli bisogna sempre anteporre il loro bene ai propri interessi personali, anche alla propria felicita'. Io lo avrei fatto, e non ditemi che sono di parte perche' ci credevo e ci credo fermamente. Ovviamente escludo tutte queste quelle situazioni di aperta conflittualita', anche violenta, ma non e' questo assolutamente il nostro caso.


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> A dire il vero si percepiva benissimo il senso di impotenza nell'aver subito quella separazione e quindi la distruzione della famiglia. Non riuscivo a credere che ti venisse fatta una simile ingiustizia.
> 
> Ti auguro che tutto si sistemi col lavoro e quindi anche il resto, anche se mi hai fatto venire un patema d'animo per il fatto che ancora devi informare la piccola.


Sto cercando di gestire la cosa in modo graduale, visto che le circostanze lo permettono. Vive sempre meno le situazioni con entrambi i genitori, anzi è rarissimo che stia con entrambi. Se si abitua a questo poi non dovrebbe essere traumatico sapere della separazione, visto che per lei cambierebbe soltanto che sta o dalla madre o dal padre. Già ora nelle ferie scolastiche, estive e natalizie, sta un pò con la madre a casa, e un pò da me. Cerco di far coincidere le mie ferie con le sue in modo da poterla portare il più spesso possibile da me. 

Inizialmente temevo di perderla, non avevo considerato che lei stessa avrebbe impedito che io potessi sparire dalla sua vita. Nel momento in cui ho compreso che non c'era questo rischio mi sono tranquillizzato ed ho cercato di gestire la nuova situazione nel migliore dei modi.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> I figli. Ben detto, bisognerebbe chiedere a loro cosa pensano e non fare come mia moglie che afferma che le separazioni sono ormai normali e ci sono tanti bambini in questa situazione. Mio figlio, che compira' 7 anni i prossimi giorni, ha le idee chiare su questo. Nei giorni scorsi gli ho chiesto: “Cosa ti piacerebbe avere per regalo al tuo compleanno?“ E lui: “Mi piacerebbe che tu e mamma tornaste a volervi bene“. Più o meno e' lo stesso concetto che ha ripetutto ieri sera quando, prima di addormentarsi, ha detto la sua pregherina a Gesu'. Io credo che quando ci si sposa e si decide di mettere al mondo dei figli bisogna sempre anteporre il loro bene ai propri interessi personali, anche alla propria felicita'. Io lo avrei fatto, e non ditemi che sono di parte perche' ci credevo e ci credo fermamente. Ovviamente escludo tutte queste quelle situazioni di aperta conflittualita', anche violenta, ma non e' questo assolutamente il nostro caso.



E tua moglie sa di queste frasi?
E nonostante questo vuole la separazione?

Ecco questo per me è inconcepibile


----------



## eagle (19 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tua moglie sa di queste frasi?E nonostante questo vuole la separazione?Ecco questo per me è inconcepibile


Anche per me ma forse un giorno capira'. E poi voglio evitare di ricordarle queste frasi perche' altrimenti sono io a strumentalizzare i bambini. Semplicemente in questo momento questa non e' una sua priorita'.


----------



## Sole (19 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> I figli. Ben detto, bisognerebbe chiedere a loro cosa pensano e non fare come mia moglie che afferma che le separazioni sono ormai normali e ci sono tanti bambini in questa situazione. Mio figlio, che compira' 7 anni i prossimi giorni, ha le idee chiare su questo. Nei giorni scorsi gli ho chiesto: “Cosa ti piacerebbe avere per regalo al tuo compleanno?“ E lui: “Mi piacerebbe che tu e mamma tornaste a volervi bene“. Più o meno e' lo stesso concetto che ha ripetutto ieri sera quando, prima di addormentarsi, ha detto la sua pregherina a Gesu'. Io credo che quando ci si sposa e si decide di mettere al mondo dei figli bisogna sempre anteporre il loro bene ai propri interessi personali, anche alla propria felicita'. Io lo avrei fatto, e non ditemi che sono di parte perche' ci credevo e ci credo fermamente. Ovviamente escludo tutte queste quelle situazioni di aperta conflittualita', anche violenta, ma non e' questo assolutamente il nostro caso.


 Tutti i figli desiderano che i genitori stiano insieme. Ma non è sempre possibile vivere assecondando solo i desideri di un figlio. Ci sono anche i nostri bisogni, che non vanno comunque trascurati perché tutti noi, oltre che genitori, siamo persone. Mi auguro che nel tuo caso sia possibile risolvere, ovviamente. Ma se tua moglie non ti ama più e non ti vive intimamente come il suo compagno, non è facendo leva sui suoi sensi di colpa nei confronti del figlio che risolverai la situazione. L'unica cosa che puoi fare è concentrarti sulla vostra situazione come coppia. E tentare un riavvicinamento, se sei disposto davvero a passare sopra a ciò che ti ha fatto e se lei ritrova il desiderio di essere la tua compagna. Io ho provato per due anni, tra alti e bassi, a restare con mio marito. Ma ho fatto peggio e ora l'unica cosa di cui mi rimprovero è quella di non aver avuto il coraggio di troncare prima. Augurandoti sinceramente che la tua vita abbia una svolta positiva, qualunque cosa succeda, sappi che come genitore non solo avrai il dovere, ma anche il privilegio di aiutare tuo figlio a superare gli eventuali dolori della sua vita, accompagnandolo. Penso che l'insegnamento più grande che possa dare un genitore sia proprio questo: anche quando le cose non vanno bene, possiamo superare insieme e io avrò comunque cura di te. In bocca al lupo, di cuore


----------



## Zod (19 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tua moglie sa di queste frasi?
> E nonostante questo vuole la separazione?
> 
> Ecco questo per me è inconcepibile


Sono scuole di pensiero diverse. Per alcuni genitori i figli vengono sempre prima, per altri sono importantissimi, ma non vengono prima di se stessi. C'è il genitore disposto a rinunciare a tutto e sacrificarsi per il bene dei figli, e il genitore disposto a rinunciare a tutto meno che a se stesso. Non so quale delle due filosofie sia più giusta, io sto con la prima, non condivido la seconda, ma la rispetto se chi la vive se ne assume le responsabiltá. Secondo me se una persona decide di sfasciare la famiglia per suoi interessi personali, che sia tradito o traditore, deve essere anche disposto a rinunciare ai figli, alla casa, etc. e non chiedere che sia il coniuge a farlo. Deve andarsene lui/lei da casa.

S*B


----------



## eagle (19 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti i figli desiderano che i genitori stiano insieme. Ma non è sempre possibile vivere assecondando solo i desideri di un figlio. Ci sono anche i nostri bisogni, che non vanno comunque trascurati perché tutti noi, oltre che genitori, siamo persone. Mi auguro che nel tuo caso sia possibile risolvere, ovviamente. Ma se tua moglie non ti ama più e non ti vive intimamente come il suo compagno, non è facendo leva sui suoi sensi di colpa nei confronti del figlio che risolverai la situazione. L'unica cosa che puoi fare è concentrarti sulla vostra situazione come coppia. E tentare un riavvicinamento, se sei disposto davvero a passare sopra a ciò che ti ha fatto e se lei ritrova il desiderio di essere la tua compagna. Io ho provato per due anni, tra alti e bassi, a restare con mio marito. Ma ho fatto peggio e ora l'unica cosa di cui mi rimprovero è quella di non aver avuto il coraggio di troncare prima. Augurandoti sinceramente che la tua vita abbia una svolta positiva, qualunque cosa succeda, sappi che come genitore non solo avrai il dovere, ma anche il privilegio di aiutare tuo figlio a superare gli eventuali dolori della sua vita, accompagnandolo. Penso che l'insegnamento più grande che possa dare un genitore sia proprio questo: anche quando le cose non vanno bene, possiamo superare insieme e io avrò comunque cura di te. In bocca al lupo, di cuore


Cara Harley Q, mi sembra evidente che abbiamo convinzioni, principi e modi di vedere la vita diversi, ma apprezzo la tua sincerita'. Mi dispiace ma non posso affatto condividere il tuo rimpianto, pur non conoscendo i dettagli della tua storia, di aver provato a rimettere in piedi il tuo matrimonio. Per me il matrimonio, e fino a qualche tempo fa anche per mia moglie, non e' solo vivere intimamente il proprio compagno, ma fedelta', condivisione, rispetto (quindi non inganno), sacrificio, perseveranza, priorita' per i figli, anche rinunce per il bene della famiglia, obiettivo ultimo della felicita' di ogni persona . A qualcuno sembreranno concetti retorici e antichi ma sono i principi a cui sono stato educato e in cui credo, e per i quali sarei disposto anche a rinunciare al mio orgoglio di marito ferito e tradito nell'eventualita' in cui moglie dovesse ritornate sui suoi passi.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono scuole di pensiero diverse. Per alcuni genitori i figli vengono sempre prima, per altri sono importantissimi, ma non vengono prima di se stessi. C'è il genitore disposto a rinunciare a tutto e sacrificarsi per il bene dei figli, e il genitore disposto a rinunciare a tutto meno che a se stesso. Non so quale delle due filosofie sia più giusta, io sto con la prima, non condivido la seconda, ma la rispetto se chi la vive se ne assume le responsabiltá. Secondo me se una persona decide di sfasciare la famiglia per suoi interessi personali, che sia tradito o traditore, deve essere anche disposto a rinunciare ai figli, alla casa, etc. e non chiedere che sia il coniuge a farlo. Deve andarsene lui/lei da casa.
> 
> S*B


S sono abbastanza d'accordo con te. Ovvio che rispetto chi la pensa diversamente ma se sentissi i miei figli dire una cosa cosî non credo avrei mai il coraggio di lasciarli o di lasciare che il loro papà se ne vada togliendo a loro i piccoli gesti e la quotidianità.


----------



## sienne (19 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

il tutto, si riduce sulla persona che si è e sulla situazione ... 

tendenzialmente, sono del primo pensiero. 
ma il mio percorso, mi ha anche insegnato, che a volte, si fa meglio ad andare. 
Andare, proprio anche per il bene dei figli. 

Mia figlia, già da un po', ha iniziato a respingere il padre. 
Anche se lui per lei stravede. Fa tutto e di più ... sempre attento e pronto. 

Ma lei vede, il rapporto che c'è tra noi ... e ha preso le distanze dal padre. 
Lei, tante cose, non le giustifica ... non le accetta ... anche se capisce in parte. 
Che lui, mi ha tradita ... non lo sa. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il tutto, si riduce sulla persona che si è e sulla situazione ...
> 
> ...


Prima frase : quotissimo :up:


----------



## andrea53 (20 Maggio 2013)

Il mio percordo e' ora obbligato, non mi resta che mantenere un atteggiamento fermo e risoluto, provando parallelamente a ricominciare una nuova vita.Grazie di tutto.[/QUOTE]

Ehm... grazie per l'angelo. Io sono sempre stato un po' diavolo, confesso. Senza infingimenti o falsi moralismi, da ateo e agnostico, ti confesso di aver sempre invidiato ai credenti come te quel fondo di serenità d'animo che traspare (anche) in ogni tuo scritto. 
Le mie modeste considerazioni provengono dalla mia esperienza, ho un po' di anni in più di te e di molti altri che ho letto qui sul forum, purtroppo. Devo dire che ho apprezzato quanto sei stato lucido. 
Io al tuo posto non lo sarei stato altrettanto, credimi!
Penso che fai bene a prendere atto della fase attuale e a vivere la tua vita tranquillamente. 
Tanto per suggerirti una banalità, per le prossime vacanze estive, se puoi, organizza un viaggio coi tuoi ragazzi. Una settimana, dieci giorni... Fallo dove vuoi/vogliono, mare montagna lago estero non importa. E tua moglie resterà un po' sola senza nessuno di voi. Servirà a te per goderti i tuoi figli in serenità (per quanto possibile). Lei, nell'assenza della famiglia che intende smantellare, forse troverà il modo di riflettere meglio. 
Prendersi cura dei propri figli è un privilegio. E' una frase bellissima che ho letto poco qui sopra. Grazie a chi l'ha scritta. Me la sono fissata nella mente, non voglio dimenticarla. 
Ultimo suggerimento, un po' velenoso. Prima di partire fai una cosa: hai una foto di voi quattro insieme, possibilmente scattata in un momento felice? Ecco, se ce l'hai lasciagliela sul tavolo o sul comodino, in bella vista. Senza dire niente. 
Buona settimana.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> I figli. Ben detto, bisognerebbe chiedere a loro cosa pensano e non fare come mia moglie che afferma che le separazioni sono ormai normali e ci sono tanti bambini in questa situazione. Mio figlio, che compira' 7 anni i prossimi giorni, ha le idee chiare su questo. Nei giorni scorsi gli ho chiesto: “Cosa ti piacerebbe avere per regalo al tuo compleanno?“ E lui: “Mi piacerebbe che tu e mamma tornaste a volervi bene“. Più o meno e' lo stesso concetto che ha ripetutto ieri sera quando, prima di addormentarsi, ha detto la sua pregherina a Gesu'. Io credo che quando ci si sposa e si decide di mettere al mondo dei figli bisogna sempre anteporre il loro bene ai propri interessi personali, anche alla propria felicita'. Io lo avrei fatto, e non ditemi che sono di parte perche' ci credevo e ci credo fermamente. Ovviamente escludo tutte queste quelle situazioni di aperta conflittualita', anche violenta, ma non e' questo assolutamente il nostro caso.


Beh potresti dire a tua moglie che nel 1945 era normale per molti bambini italiani essere orfani di guerra no?
Pensa erano così tanti che...anche i miei frati apersero con mezzi di fortuna un orfanatrofio al lido di venezia...

Ma allora a sto punto è normale venire traditi perchè ci sono tante persone che passano per questa dolorosa esperienza...

Allora è normale tutto...perchè ci sono tante persone che lo fanno no?

Mio zio si è separato.
Ma ha atteso che la figlia fosse maggiorenne.
Si è dato quel tempo.

Ma non penso di sapere con esattezza quale sia il bene di mia figlia...

Poi ok ci sono troppe separazioni a mio modesto parere che hanno sto sapore di mandare fora dai maroni il coniuge che non ci va più. Questo io penso.

Vorrei una legge che stabilisca le reali condizioni per cui delle persone hanno diritto a separarsi, tu parli di necessità...ho la necessità di separarmi per questo motivo...

E sono persuaso che oggi ci si separi anche troppo per capricci o fasi momentanee della vita.

Si parlava di rospi...ok...

Ma cosa dire eh? QUando viene una e ti parla del suo rospo che deve ingoiare...e ti viene da dire...ma non vedi che è un moscerino? Ma non vedi che stai facendo la scenetta per non ingoiare na medicina eh?

E quando parlo con gli anziani scopro sempre che metà della loro esperienza del vivere è stata capacità di mandar giù rospi...

Ecco cosa siamo oggi...tutti oberati da diritti inviolabili...ma incapaci di prendere con serietà i doveri...


----------



## JON (20 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutti i figli desiderano che i genitori stiano insieme. Ma non è sempre possibile vivere assecondando solo i desideri di un figlio. Ci sono anche i nostri bisogni, che non vanno comunque trascurati perché tutti noi, oltre che genitori, siamo persone. Mi auguro che nel tuo caso sia possibile risolvere, ovviamente. Ma se tua moglie non ti ama più e non ti vive intimamente come il suo compagno, non è facendo leva sui suoi sensi di colpa nei confronti del figlio che risolverai la situazione. L'unica cosa che puoi fare è concentrarti sulla vostra situazione come coppia. E tentare un riavvicinamento, se sei disposto davvero a passare sopra a ciò che ti ha fatto e se lei ritrova il desiderio di essere la tua compagna. Io ho provato per due anni, tra alti e bassi, a restare con mio marito. Ma ho fatto peggio e ora l'unica cosa di cui mi rimprovero è quella di non aver avuto il coraggio di troncare prima. Augurandoti sinceramente che la tua vita abbia una svolta positiva, qualunque cosa succeda, sappi che come genitore non solo avrai il dovere, ma anche il privilegio di aiutare tuo figlio a superare gli eventuali dolori della sua vita, accompagnandolo. *Penso che l'insegnamento più grande che possa dare un genitore sia proprio questo: anche quando le cose non vanno bene, possiamo superare insieme e io avrò comunque cura di te. In bocca al lupo, di cuore*


Sono d'accordo. *Flessibilità*. Incontreranno molte difficoltà nella vita. Ora stiamo parlando di separazione, ma avere un approccio flessibile con la vita e le prove che ci obbliga a superare è il modo migliore di affrontarla. Rispondere a schemi viziati e personali che ci ci costringono a perseverare su quelle che riteniamo le uniche, se non l'unica, possibilità è stressante e non può che portarci infelicità.

I bambini dai genitori apprendono dal modo con cui essi affrontano la vita. Non dalle soluzioni teoriche e verbali che lasciano il tempo che trovano perchè non suffragate dai fatti.

La famiglia deve restare unita, ma se questo mina la serenita del bambino è il caso di considerare soluzioni più vantaggiose.


----------



## JON (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Harley Q, mi sembra evidente che abbiamo convinzioni, principi e modi di vedere la vita diversi, ma apprezzo la tua sincerita'. Mi dispiace ma non posso affatto condividere il tuo rimpianto, pur non conoscendo i dettagli della tua storia, di aver provato a rimettere in piedi il tuo matrimonio. Per me il matrimonio, e fino a qualche tempo fa anche per mia moglie, non e' solo vivere intimamente il proprio compagno, ma fedelta', condivisione, rispetto (quindi non inganno), sacrificio, perseveranza, priorita' per i figli, anche rinunce per il bene della famiglia, obiettivo ultimo della felicita' di ogni persona . A qualcuno sembreranno concetti retorici e antichi ma sono i principi a cui sono stato educato e in cui credo, e per i quali *sarei disposto anche a rinunciare al mio orgoglio di marito ferito e tradito nell'eventualita' in cui moglie dovesse ritornate sui suoi passi*.


Sai cos'è, sono concetti che valgono finchè durano. Anch'io la penserei cosi, ma a me la vita ha insegnato che il tempo modifica le cose, come anche le nostre convinzioni.

Sarei portato a considerare la tua integrità ammirevole, ma non posso farlo a scapito di altre convinzioni che sono altrettanto rispettabili benchè diverse.

Non per te, ma riguardo il neretto infatti ho dei grossi dubbi. Ovvero tra le possibilità che il futuro evolva cosi come lo desideri ne esistono altre che ora tu non vedi. Questa storia cambierà te stesso, e lo farà, già solo perchè dovrai affrontare con un animo nuovo la vita che verrà. Poi ci sono molte variabili, l'amore di tua moglie e il tuo che da ora in poi dovrà ridelinearsi.

Comunque, lo so che è difficile, datevi respiro. Non c'è bisogno di dirtelo, sei molto lucido, più che altro lo dico per lei che per i tuoi tentativi di riportarla in se inasprisce il suo allontanamento.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sai cos'è, sono concetti che valgono finchè durano. Anch'io la penserei cosi, ma a me la vita ha insegnato che il tempo modifica le cose, come anche le nostre convinzioni.
> 
> Sarei portato a considerare la tua integrità ammirevole, ma non posso farlo a scapito di altre convinzioni che sono altrettanto rispettabili benchè diverse.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Carola (20 Maggio 2013)

Io non so come sia andata tra di voi no ho tempo x leggere tutto scusa
E penso che i figli vengano prima prima di tutto
E laddove ci siano i presupposti  per una convivenza civile rispettosa, allegra..penso sia fattibile sopportare
Non prenderei inc considerazione ipotesi di violenze verbali e non o clima così tesi da vivere tutti male

Ma sono casi limite no?

Però fatemi dire che privarsi di componenti affettive e sessuali come coppia non è mai bene.
Ci si inaridisce
Ci sono tanti tipi di tradimento sapete.
E a volte parli parli cerchi soluzioni ti metti gioco ma le persone non le cambi
Si puo essere ottimi genitori e penosi compagni di vita

Se ci si rende conto di non amarsi più io penso per affetto si possa procedere insieme
A volte essendo  di carne subentrano attrazioni che ti fanno s-ragionare
O forse anche rinsavire sotto quel punto di vista

Non so. Io se sapessi che i miei sono stati insieme x affetto (che poi temo sia la condizione del 70% delle coppie) credo sarei loro grata  per  impegno ma proverei un pochino di tristezza per loro, per essersi negati la felicita totale come coppia, posto che esista.
Tutto qui

E poi avete letto di qnte separazioni over 60?
Qnd si dovrebbe credo camminare uno a fianco dell’altro


----------



## eagle (20 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sai cos'è, sono concetti che valgono finchè durano. Anch'io la penserei cosi, ma a me la vita ha insegnato che il tempo modifica le cose, come anche le nostre convinzioni.
> 
> Sarei portato a considerare la tua integrità ammirevole, ma non posso farlo a scapito di altre convinzioni che sono altrettanto rispettabili benchè diverse.
> 
> ...


E' proprio quello che sta accadendo. E' qualche giorno che ci alterniamo la notte in casa, ci parliamo solo per gestire i bambini e lei si sta prendendo tutto il respiro che vuole...


----------



## eagle (20 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Il mio percordo e' ora obbligato, non mi resta che mantenere un atteggiamento fermo e risoluto, provando parallelamente a ricominciare una nuova vita.Grazie di tutto.


Ehm... grazie per l'angelo. Io sono sempre stato un po' diavolo, confesso. Senza infingimenti o falsi moralismi, da ateo e agnostico, ti confesso di aver sempre invidiato ai credenti come te quel fondo di serenità d'animo che traspare (anche) in ogni tuo scritto. 
Le mie modeste considerazioni provengono dalla mia esperienza, ho un po' di anni in più di te e di molti altri che ho letto qui sul forum, purtroppo. Devo dire che ho apprezzato quanto sei stato lucido. 
Io al tuo posto non lo sarei stato altrettanto, credimi!
Penso che fai bene a prendere atto della fase attuale e a vivere la tua vita tranquillamente. 
Tanto per suggerirti una banalità, per le prossime vacanze estive, se puoi, organizza un viaggio coi tuoi ragazzi. Una settimana, dieci giorni... Fallo dove vuoi/vogliono, mare montagna lago estero non importa. E tua moglie resterà un po' sola senza nessuno di voi. Servirà a te per goderti i tuoi figli in serenità (per quanto possibile). Lei, nell'assenza della famiglia che intende smantellare, forse troverà il modo di riflettere meglio. 
Prendersi cura dei propri figli è un privilegio. E' una frase bellissima che ho letto poco qui sopra. Grazie a chi l'ha scritta. Me la sono fissata nella mente, non voglio dimenticarla. 
*Ultimo suggerimento, un po' velenoso. Prima di partire fai una cosa: hai una foto di voi quattro insieme, possibilmente scattata in un momento felice? Ecco, se ce l'hai lasciagliela sul tavolo o sul comodino, in bella vista. Senza dire niente. *
Buona settimana.:up:[/QUOTE]

Seguirò il tuo consiglio


----------



## eagle (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh potresti dire a tua moglie che nel 1945 era normale per molti bambini italiani essere orfani di guerra no?Pensa erano così tanti che...anche i miei frati apersero con mezzi di fortuna un orfanatrofio al lido di venezia...Ma allora a sto punto è normale venire traditi perchè ci sono tante persone che passano per questa dolorosa esperienza...Allora è normale tutto...perchè ci sono tante persone che lo fanno no?Mio zio si è separato.Ma ha atteso che la figlia fosse maggiorenne.Si è dato quel tempo.Ma non penso di sapere con esattezza quale sia il bene di mia figlia...Poi ok ci sono troppe separazioni a mio modesto parere che hanno sto sapore di mandare fora dai maroni il coniuge che non ci va più. Questo io penso.Vorrei una legge che stabilisca le reali condizioni per cui delle persone hanno diritto a separarsi, tu parli di necessità...ho la necessità di separarmi per questo motivo...E sono persuaso che oggi ci si separi anche troppo per capricci o fasi momentanee della vita.Si parlava di rospi...ok...Ma cosa dire eh? QUando viene una e ti parla del suo rospo che deve ingoiare...e ti viene da dire...ma non vedi che è un moscerino? Ma non vedi che stai facendo la scenetta per non ingoiare na medicina eh?E quando parlo con gli anziani scopro sempre che metà della loro esperienza del vivere è stata capacità di mandar giù rospi...Ecco cosa siamo oggi...tutti oberati da diritti inviolabili...ma incapaci di prendere con serietà i doveri...


Ma secondo voi, una madre che consegna i figli al marito al ritorno del lavoro, con uno dei due che forse ha la febbre, per uscire con il suo ammore, merita rispetto?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, una madre che consegna i figli al marito al ritorno del lavoro, con uno dei due che forse ha la febbre, per uscire con il suo ammore, merita rispetto?


No. Ma amore de che poi????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, una madre che consegna i figli al marito al ritorno del lavoro, con uno dei due che forse ha la febbre, per uscire con il suo ammore, merita rispetto?


Intervengo solo perché ho esperienza di tradimento, di matrimonio, di conflitti e di compromesso, anche se non di separazione. 
Trovo che la domanda sia lecita, ma mal posta.
È una di quelle domande che non permette evoluzione.
Inoltre è una domanda a sfondo maschilista.
Nella situazione che si è creata tradi voi probabilmente questo suo modo di comportarsi ha un senso, per quanto limitato.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intervengo solo perché ho esperienza di tradimento, di matrimonio, di conflitti e di compromesso, anche se non di separazione.
> Trovo che la domanda sia lecita, ma mal posta.
> È una di quelle domande che non permette evoluzione.
> Inoltre è una domanda a sfondo maschilista.
> Nella situazione che si è creata tradi voi probabilmente questo suo modo di comportarsi ha un senso, per quanto limitato.


Niente peró giustifica che esca con l'amante mentre il figlio ha la febbre. 
Ma come si fa? Io avrei annullato tutto anche solo se il bambino si fosse messo a piangere. Se lo vedeva donani o tra tre gg che cambiava?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente peró giustifica che esca con l'amante mentre il figlio ha la febbre.
> Ma come si fa? Io avrei annullato tutto anche solo se il bambino si fosse messo a piangere. Se lo vedeva donani o tra tre gg che cambiava?


Mi trovi d'accordo. È quello che io e te avremmo fatto e sicuramente ci è successo di fare. 
E lungi da me giustificare questo suo comportamento. 
Il fatto è che lei, in questo momento, sta nella fase esplosiva in cui prevale l'atteggiamento di rottura e distacco dal marito che deve passare per forza attraverso l'affermazione cieca del proprio diritto, a costo di nuocere al figlio: non avendo il dialogo diretto con lei, ma col marito, mi sento di dirgli di non incrementare i motivi di rancore che lei va creando con questo modo di fare, anche se soi che è difficile.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo. È quello che io e te avremmo fatto e sicuramente ci è successo di fare.
> E lungi da me giustificare questo suo comportamento.
> Il fatto è che lei, in questo momento, sta nella fase esplosiva in cui prevale l'atteggiamento di rottura e distacco dal marito che deve passare per forza attraverso l'affermazione cieca del proprio diritto, a costo di nuocere al figlio: non avendo il dialogo diretto con lei, ma col marito, mi sento di dirgli di non incrementare i motivi di rancore che lei va creando con questo modo di fare, anche se soi che è difficile.


Ok non avevo capito. Su questo sono d'accordo con te. Certo non deve essere facile per lui in questo momento mantenere il controllo anche davanti ai figli...


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo. È quello che io e te avremmo fatto e sicuramente ci è successo di fare.
> E lungi da me giustificare questo suo comportamento.
> Il fatto è che lei, in questo momento, sta nella fase esplosiva in cui prevale l'atteggiamento di rottura e distacco dal marito che deve passare per forza attraverso l'affermazione cieca del proprio diritto, a costo di nuocere al figlio: non avendo il dialogo diretto con lei, ma col marito, mi sento di dirgli di non incrementare i motivi di rancore che lei va creando con questo modo di fare, anche se soi che è difficile.


Il problema è che lui non può passare indenne a certi atteggiamenti, e prima o poi il disprezzo verso l'atteggiamento di sua moglie soffocherá la sua residua voglia di recuperare il matrimonio. Può essere paradossale, ma anche se si può tollerare il tradimento verso se stessi, non lo si può accettare verso i figli, anche quando la gravità è su piani totalmente differenti.

S*B


----------



## eagle (20 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo. È quello che io e te avremmo fatto e sicuramente ci è successo di fare. E lungi da me giustificare questo suo comportamento. Il fatto è che lei, in questo momento, sta nella fase esplosiva in cui prevale l'atteggiamento di rottura e distacco dal marito che deve passare per forza attraverso l'affermazione cieca del proprio diritto, a costo di nuocere al figlio: non avendo il dialogo diretto con lei, ma col marito, mi sento di dirgli di non incrementare i motivi di rancore che lei va creando con questo modo di fare, anche se soi che è difficile.


Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io, e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io, e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


Grande!
Ma non capisco che cosa c'entri il maschilismo
in questioni di buon senso.

Insomma non penso che farsi un amante per una donna possa assumere il significato di rivendicazione femminista contro il maschilismo latente del marito.

Ma tant'è di là si parla di razionalismo no?

Quindi razionalizziamo che le nostre mogli hanno esigenza di fare certe cose, per rintuzzare il nostro maschilismo.

Se ne faranno una ragione anche i figli.
E impareranno a invocare papino quando stanno male e non mammina.

Allora partirà la solfa che se un bambino fa così è per sminuire il ruolo materno, e perchè nutrito di malsano maschilismo.

E finiremmo a toccare razionalmente la parte irrazionale di tutta la faccenda.

Eagle, ci pensi troppo, tu devi tirar dritto e agire di conseguenza.


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io, e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


Perchè la legge si basa su presupposti anacronistici. Comunque le cose sono cambiate e se i figli sono abbastanza grandi il giudice può decidere di ascoltarli. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io, e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


Sei pieno di dolore e di rabbia e rancore per ogni cosa. Io mi sono imbufalita per meno. Quindi capisco. Ma erano con te, non con l'uomo nero e tu stesso l'hai rassicurata per poi arrabbiarti. Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe essere ribaltato: perché dare l'affidamento condiviso se devono stare con la mamma quando hanno (forse!) la febbre? Anche in questa occasione tu hai pensato una cosa e ne hai detta un'altra. Da quel che dici lei non può capire quello che pensi. Se lo sapesse non sarebbe rimasta fuori, dandoti materiale contro di lei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io, e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


Tu sei perfettamente in grado di prenderti cura dei tuoi figli, anche se malati. Sopra hai detto che per te i figli vengono prima di tutto e questo avvenimento ti ha dato la possibilità di dimostrarlo. Per lei, in questo momento, non è così: ma per fortuna ci sei tu, i vostri figli non hanno solo lei. Questa è la cosa che conta.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei pieno di dolore e di rabbia e rancore per ogni cosa. Io mi sono imbufalita per meno. Quindi capisco. Ma erano con te, non con l'uomo nero e tu stesso l'hai rassicurata per poi arrabbiarti. Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe essere ribaltato: perché dare l'affidamento condiviso se devono stare con la mamma quando hanno (forse!) la febbre? Anche in questa occasione tu hai pensato una cosa e ne hai detta un'altra. Da quel che dici lei non può capire quello che pensi. Se lo sapesse non sarebbe rimasta fuori, dandoti materiale contro di lei.


Ma lei non deve aver bisogno di sapere cosa dici lui.
È una madre. Suo figlio non sta bene o splicemente la vuole con lui, lei molla tutto e va con il figlio. Posso capire un impegno di lavoro importante o non do cosa ma la scopata con l'amante puó aspettare
Ovvio che un padre è in grado di accudire un figlio malato, magari anche meglio di una madre a volte non é questo il punto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma lei non deve aver bisogno di sapere cosa dici lui.
> È una madre. Suo figlio non sta bene o splicemente la vuole con lui, lei molla tutto e va con il figlio. Posso capire un impegno di lavoro importante o non do cosa ma la scopata con l'amante puó aspettare
> Ovvio che un padre è in grado di accudire un figlio malato, magari anche meglio di una madre a volte non é questo il punto.


Figurati se non penso lo stesso. Ma lo penso emotivamente o moralmente. Nella pratica si sono accordati per occuparsi dei figli alternandosi. Non sappiamo dove fosse. Questa volta dovrebbe precipitarsi dai figli o sempre?


----------



## Zod (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se non penso lo stesso. Ma lo penso emotivamente o moralmente. Nella pratica si sono accordati per occuparsi dei figli alternandosi. Non sappiamo dove fosse. Questa volta dovrebbe precipitarsi dai figli o sempre?


Certo che a te Spok fa una pippa! Scherzi a parte ti rinnovo i miei complimenti per la capacitá di saper fare valutazioni basate sulla razionalitá pura. Spero però per il tuo compagno che almeno ogni tanto 2 + 2 faccia 5 .. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo che a te Spok fa una pippa! Scherzi a parte ti rinnovo i miei complimenti per la capacitá di saper fare valutazioni basate sulla razionalitá pura. Spero però per il tuo compagno che almeno ogni tanto 2 + 2 faccia 5 ..
> 
> S*B


Ho scritto più volte che sono separata. E' stato impossibile continuare razionalmente e sentimentalmente. Sono estremamente emotiva ed impulsiva per questo so che è utile vedere le cose con freddezza.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se non penso lo stesso. Ma lo penso emotivamente o moralmente. Nella pratica si sono accordati per occuparsi dei figli alternandosi. Non sappiamo dove fosse. Questa volta dovrebbe precipitarsi dai figli o sempre?


Eagle dice che è con l'amante. 
Io sto mettendo in discussione solo questo.
Ce tra mio figlio che sta male o semplicemente mi vuole e l'amante non mi pongo nemmeno il dubbio.
tendenzialmente sempre comunque.
Davanti a un figlio che ha bisogno di te nulla può avere la precedenza


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eagle dice che è con l'amante.
> Io sto mettendo in discussione solo questo.
> Ce tra mio figlio che sta male o semplicemente mi vuole e l'amante non mi pongo nemmeno il dubbio.
> tendenzialmente sempre comunque.
> Davanti a un figlio che ha bisogno di te nulla può avere la precedenza


Si stanno separando. Non conta dove è lei e con chi, conta l'accordo preso. Se fossero già separati e i figli fossero (come è ora) con il padre lei dovrebbe andare da loro? Non ha la febbre gialla, ha, forse, qualche linea. E l'amante è il futuro compagno.               Fatto sta che per quando riguarda quella che era l'amante di mio marito. ora ex, per me amante resta:mexican:.
P.S. Non riesco a fare "a capo". Sapete perché?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eagle dice che è con l'amante.
> Io sto mettendo in discussione solo questo.
> Ce tra mio figlio che sta male o semplicemente mi vuole e l'amante non mi pongo nemmeno il dubbio.
> tendenzialmente sempre comunque.
> Davanti a un figlio che ha bisogno di te nulla può avere la precedenza


Io poi, per i figli, mi sarei guardata bene dall'avere un amante. Ma io sono io. E lei è lei.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si stanno separando. Non conta dove è lei e con chi, conta l'accordo preso. Se fossero già separati e i figli fossero (come è ora) con il padre lei dovrebbe andare da loro? Non ha la febbre gialla, ha, forse, qualche linea. E l'amante è il futuro compagno.               Fatto sta che per quando riguarda quella che era l'amante di mio marito. ora ex, per me amante resta:mexican:.
> P.S. Non riesco a fare "a capo". Sapete perché?


Posso chiederti una cosa?
sei separata, mettiamo che convivi con un altro. sta sera i tuoi figli sono da tuo marito con il quale hai buoninrapporti. Tuo figlio ti chiama perché vuole vederti, un brutto voto, una delusione una cosa che lo fa sentire triste. Se ti chiede di raggiungerlo anche solo per una mezzora non lo fai?


----------



## eagle (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eagle dice che è con l'amante. Io sto mettendo in discussione solo questo.Ce tra mio figlio che sta male o semplicemente mi vuole e l'amante non mi pongo nemmeno il dubbio.tendenzialmente sempre comunque.Davanti a un figlio che ha bisogno di te nulla può avere la precedenza


E' con l'amante, e' con l'amante... Mi ha chiamato alle 9,10, terminata l'ora di corso, per lavarsi la coscienza, si sentivano le voci in sottofondo. Proprio come faceva prima che scoprissi il tradimento, dopo quell'ora scatta l'ora di silenzio e il telefonino diventa muto...Io comunque mi sono divertito con i miei figli e non ho proprio pensato a lei.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' con l'amante, e' con l'amante... Mi ha chiamato alle 9,10, terminata l'ora di corso, per lavarsi la coscienza, si sentivano le voci in sottofondo. Proprio come faceva prima che scoprissi il tradimento, dopo quell'ora scatta l'ora di silenzio e il telefonino diventa muto...Io comunque mi sono divertito con i miei figli e non ho proprio pensato a lei.


Sul fatto che tu stia bene con loro e te la cavi alla grande non ho dubbi


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa?
> sei separata, mettiamo che convivi con un altro. sta sera i tuoi figli sono da tuo marito con il quale hai buoninrapporti. Tuo figlio ti chiama perché vuole vederti, un brutto voto, una delusione una cosa che lo fa sentire triste. Se ti chiede di raggiungerlo anche solo per una mezzora non lo fai?


Dipende se è un capriccio o una cosa seria. Se è una cosa seria vado.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' con l'amante, e' con l'amante... Mi ha chiamato alle 9,10, terminata l'ora di corso, per lavarsi la coscienza, si sentivano le voci in sottofondo. Proprio come faceva prima che scoprissi il tradimento, dopo quell'ora scatta l'ora di silenzio e il telefonino diventa muto...Io comunque mi sono divertito con i miei figli e non ho proprio pensato a lei.


Hai ben giudicato che non c'era necessità che venisse.


----------



## Daniele (21 Maggio 2013)

Una madre è dapprima madre e poi donna, una donna che mette prima di tutto l'amante non è una madre, poco da dire e c'è poco da dire che l'amante sarà il suo futuro compagno, perchè questo potrebbe non avvenire mai, con i figli di mezzo poi???


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende se è un capriccio o una cosa seria. Se è una cosa seria vado.


Nel dubbio peró una mamma va e soprattutto un conto é restare a casa e magari al telefono riuscire a tranquillizzarlo un altro è riuscire a stare con l'amante mentre sai che tuo figlio per capriccio o per bisogno ti cerca


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Scusate, sono un romanticone. Oggi quello che voglio è tutto racchiuso in questo video e in questa musica. Per favore, non mi cazziate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54XztbNJ87g


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusate, sono un romanticone. Oggi quello che voglio è tutto racchiuso in questo video e in questa musica. Per favore, non mi cazziate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54XztbNJ87g



...Lo scenario è abbastanza chiaro, ma non ce l'ho fatta ad arrivare alla fine del video, troppo sdolcinamento di mattinata!!
Mi pare di capire che tu vuoi, o rivuoi, tua moglie, vero?
Se è così, combatti per averla e strappala a quello stronzo di rivale che non è nulla in confronto a te.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel dubbio peró una mamma va e soprattutto un conto é restare a casa e magari al telefono riuscire a tranquillizzarlo un altro è riuscire a stare con l'amante mentre sai che tuo figlio per capriccio o per bisogno ti cerca


Forse io non avendo mai avuto amanti ho una scarsa immaginazione, ma non me li immagino sempre lì a fare il kamasutra, soprattutto se sono in una fase conflittuale in famiglia e si devono prendere decisioni come separarsi, come e in quale modo accordarsi per i figli. Immagino discussioni, pianti, confronti, consolazioni, aiuto per affrontare le situazioni, coccole e poi, forse, sesso. Immagino gli amanti esseri umani. Può essere che sbagli.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse io non avendo mai avuto amanti ho una scarsa immaginazione, ma non me li immagino sempre lì a fare il kamasutra, soprattutto se sono in una fase conflittuale in famiglia e si devono prendere decisioni come separarsi, come e in quale modo accordarsi per i figli. Immagino discussioni, pianti, confronti, consolazioni, aiuto per affrontare le situazioni, coccole e poi, forse, sesso. Immagino gli amanti esseri umani. Può essere che sbagli.


Non credo che sbagli


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse io non avendo mai avuto amanti ho una scarsa immaginazione, ma non me li immagino sempre lì a fare il kamasutra, soprattutto se sono in una fase conflittuale in famiglia e si devono prendere decisioni come separarsi, come e in quale modo accordarsi per i figli. Immagino discussioni, pianti, confronti, consolazioni, aiuto per affrontare le situazioni, coccole e poi, forse, sesso. Immagino gli amanti esseri umani. Può essere che sbagli.


Non capisco
Qualunque cosa stiano facendo, i figli arrivano prima. E se il tuo amante, futuro compagno o chi per esso non capisce questo per quel che mi riguarda la faccenda è già chiusa prima di iniziare.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco
> Qualunque cosa stiano facendo, i figli arrivano prima. E se il tuo amante, futuro compagno o chi per esso non capisce questo per quel che mi riguarda la faccenda è già chiusa prima di iniziare.


Oh ma il bambino non aveva niente! L'ha detto eagle. Io neanche l'ho mai avuto un amante.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco
> Qualunque cosa stiano facendo, i figli arrivano prima. E se il tuo amante, futuro compagno o chi per esso non capisce questo per quel che mi riguarda la faccenda è già chiusa prima di iniziare.


Fra le tante cose, mia moglie mi ha detto che loro non parlano di me e del nostro matrimonio (mah!). Qualche giorno prima invece mi aveva detto che loro parlavano tanto e che ormai sapevano tutto ognuno dell'altra. Valla a capire...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco
> Qualunque cosa stiano facendo, i figli arrivano prima. E se il tuo amante, futuro compagno o chi per esso non capisce questo per quel che mi riguarda la faccenda è già chiusa prima di iniziare.



Che la moglie di Eagle sia "fuori", ok, non ci piove.

Ma _in generale_, sinceramente, se un figlio ha forse due linee di febbre, che una donna debba correre per essere buona madre mi sembra eccessivo. Soprattutto sapendo che è perfettamente accudito dal padre.
E aggiungendo, poi, che in questo momento la presenza contemporanea dei due può essere molto pesante come clima, nonostante la determinazione di Eagle.

Un figlio ti vuole anche per un ginocchio sbucciato. E' bello poter essere lì per dare un bacino passa tutto, epperò....

Tendo a concordare con Brunetta. Lui l'aveva rassicurata, non aveva motivo per tornare indietro. Fermo restando che il semplice essere dall'amante, figlio o non figlio, certo non è bene....

Per il resto sono ovviamente d'accordo con te Farfalla. I figli arrivano prima. Come potrei non essere d'accordo? Distinguo però tra necessità e semplice desiderio.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Fra le tante cose, mia moglie mi ha detto che loro non parlano di me e del nostro matrimonio (mah!). Qualche giorno prima invece mi aveva detto che loro parlavano tanto e che ormai sapevano tutto ognuno dell'altra. Valla a capire...



Non credo si capisca neppure lei.
E per la separazione, da quelle poche frasi che hai riportato, ho come l'impressione che si stia facendo trasportare dagli eventi.
La tua lettera l'ha spinta, la sorella magari pure. Forse crede/spera che una separazione la faccia sentire meglio. Per quanto di certo la responsabilità della situazione è massimamente sua, non credere che lei si senta bene. Di certo sta soffrendo. E forse sta prendendo la linea di minima resistenza per cercare di uscire da una situazione dove sta male, senza riflettere su cosa è che fa davvero male.
Secondo me non ha tutta questa fretta di separarsi, davvero. Mi sembra che non capisca le implicazioni. Mi sembra tanto, tanto adolescente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che la moglie di Eagle sia "fuori", ok, non ci piove.
> 
> *Ma in generale, sinceramente, se un figlio ha forse due linee di febbre, che una donna debba correre per essere buona madre mi sembra eccessivo. Soprattutto sapendo che è perfettamente accudito dal padre.
> *E aggiungendo, poi, che in questo momento la presenza contemporanea dei due può essere molto pesante come clima, nonostante la determinazione di Eagle.
> ...


Quotone.

Capita anche a me ogni tanto di averi impegni serali e magari la piccola ha qualche linea di febbre o un po' di "papite". In caso la coccolo prima di uscire ma, a meno di motivi realmente seri, so di lasciarla in buone mani. Più o meno. :unhappy:

Poi sono il primo che in caso di motivi seri salterei dal balcone. E mia figlia lo sa al punto che di notte, quando ha bisogno, chiama papà. 

...... e poi settimana scorsa ci siamo pure presi i complimenti dalle maestre per come la stiamo crescendo. :mrgreen: la mia piccola guerriera!



Nausicaa ha detto:


> No Mi sembra tanto, tanto adolescente.


troppo.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo si capisca neppure lei.
> E per la separazione, da quelle poche frasi che hai riportato, ho come l'impressione che si stia facendo trasportare dagli eventi.
> La tua lettera l'ha spinta, la sorella magari pure. Forse crede/spera che una separazione la faccia sentire meglio. Per quanto di certo la responsabilità della situazione è massimamente sua, non credere che lei si senta bene. Di certo sta soffrendo. E forse sta prendendo la linea di minima resistenza per cercare di uscire da una situazione dove sta male, senza riflettere su cosa è che fa davvero male.
> Secondo me non ha tutta questa fretta di separarsi, davvero. Mi sembra che non capisca le implicazioni. Mi sembra tanto, tanto adolescente.


A volte penso anche io che si stia facendo trascinare dagli eventi, che voglia uscire prima possibile da questa situazione senza valutare appieno le implicazioni. Penso che soffra e che sia tanto adolescente. Forse ho sbagliato anche io ma, davvero, non sono riuscito a instaurare un dialogo con lei su questa storia e lei ha troncato ogni mio tentativo dall'inizio chiudendosi a riccio.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A volte penso anche io che si stia facendo trascinare dagli eventi, che voglia uscire prima possibile da questa situazione senza valutare appieno le implicazioni. Penso che soffra e che sia tanto adolescente. Forse ho sbagliato anche io ma, davvero, non sono riuscito a instaurare un dialogo con lei su questa storia e lei ha troncato ogni mio tentativo dall'inizio chiudendosi a riccio.



Non hai nulla di cui rimproverarti.
Diamine, sei un essere umano anche tu.

Però si può sempre fare marcia indietro.
Mettere in pausa tutto l'ambaradan della separazione. Se si vuole.

Se si è chiusa a riccio non c'è molto da fare. Sembra una chiusura per evitare di dover pensare, riflettere, affrontare i propri errori, affrontare la sofferenza che ha causato.
Le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.

Guarda, sono l'ultima a poter dare consigli su come *smettere* una separazione. Mi spiace tantissimo... 

Ma una "curiosità" ce l'avrei. Che diamine vuole quel tizio. Sposato con prole. Davvero se la vuole "pigliare"? Sarebbe evento rarissimo...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che la moglie di Eagle sia "fuori", ok, non ci piove.
> 
> Ma _in generale_, sinceramente, se un figlio ha forse due linee di febbre, che una donna debba correre per essere buona madre mi sembra eccessivo. Soprattutto sapendo che è perfettamente accudito dal padre.
> E aggiungendo, poi, che in questo momento la presenza contemporanea dei due può essere molto pesante come clima, nonostante la determinazione di Eagle.
> ...


Boh sarò fatta male io...E si che sono tutto tranne che una madre apprensiva o asfisiante. Anzi a volte vengo "criticata" dalle classiche madre ultrapresenti
Ti ripeto, se devo lavorare, se ho un impegno impellente posso capire per il resto no.
Vado verifico, lo tranquillizzo e poi decido il da farsi.
Scusa io non mi sento una buona mamma se mentre mio figlio mi vuole io sto trombando con l'amante, o cenando o bevendo un aperitivo


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh sarò fatta male io...E si che sono tutto tranne che una madre apprensiva o asfisiante. Anzi a volte vengo "criticata" dalle classiche madre ultrapresenti
> Ti ripeto, se devo lavorare, se ho un impegno impellente posso capire per il resto no.
> *Vado verifico, lo tranquillizzo e poi decido il da farsi.*
> Scusa io non mi sento una buona mamma se mentre mio figlio mi vuole io sto trombando con l'amante, o cenando o bevendo un aperitivo



Ma se tuo marito ti ha detto che non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, non ti fidi di quanto dice?
Diamine, mia figlia è una delle bimbe più sane che io abbia mai conosciuto (tocchiamo ferro) ma aver due linee di alterazione capita, magari dopo un pomeriggio di gioco fuori, o chissà che. Roba che in qualche ora passa.

Sinceramente, a un aperitivo con amiche che non vedo da tempo, se io ancora abitassi col mio ex e lui mi dicesse che mia figlia mi vuole perchè forse ha due linee di febbre, ma che tutto è sotto controllo, me la farei passare e le direi che arrivo presto. 
Ma non subito.

E di me dicono che sono appiccicosa con lei.

(se stessi con l'amante mi sentirei in colpissima per l'evidente immoralità della cosa, e sì mi direi diamine sono qui con l'amante invece che a coccolare mia figlia. Ma guardandomi dentro so che non tornerei neppure in quella situazione. Figuriamoci, se non torno epr l'aperitivo non torno se sono con l'amante. Con l'aperitivo... guarderei le mie amiche e direi "la mia piccolina ha un poco di febbre", tutte le amichette, comprese quelle con figli, farebbero un "ohhhhhh stellina" di tenerezza e continueremmo a chiacchierare felici come prima, e mi sentirei innocente e tranquilla con me stessa.)


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh *sarò fatta male io*...E si che sono tutto tranne che una madre apprensiva o asfisiante. Anzi a volte vengo "criticata" dalle classiche madre ultrapresenti
> Ti ripeto, se devo lavorare, se ho un impegno impellente posso capire per il resto no.
> Vado verifico, lo tranquillizzo e poi decido il da farsi.
> Scusa io non mi sento una buona mamma se mentre mio figlio mi vuole io sto trombando con l'amante, o cenando o bevendo un aperitivo



Cmq, non vedo alcunchè di brutto nel correre dal figlio se si sbuccia il ginocchio, eh!
Solo che se non lo si fa, non mi sembra brutto lo stesso.

(e poi ci sono sempre casi e casi)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se tuo marito ti ha detto che non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, non ti fidi di quanto dice?
> Diamine, mia figlia è una delle bimbe più sane che io abbia mai conosciuto (tocchiamo ferro) ma aver due linee di alterazione capita, magari dopo un pomeriggio di gioco fuori, o chissà che. Roba che in qualche ora passa.
> 
> Sinceramente, a un aperitivo con amiche che non vedo da tempo, se io ancora abitassi col mio ex e lui mi dicesse che mia figlia mi vuole perchè forse ha due linee di febbre, ma che tutto è sotto controllo, me la farei passare e le direi che arrivo presto.
> ...



Solo questo intendevo. Mi è successo, ero in auto non lo vedevo da settimane, mi ha chiamato mio marito perchè nostro figlio era caduto in bici. Niente di tragico ma la caviglia faceva male e preferiva portarlo a far vedere. 
Mio figlio era tranquillo con il papà. dopo un secondo ero fuori da quell'auto diretta a casa. Senza se e senza ma.
Mi fido ciecamente di mio marito, credo sia anche più bravo di me.
Ma ci sono cose rimandabili molto più di altre, e l'amante è in assoluto la prima


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo questo intendevo. Mi è successo, ero in auto non lo vedevo da settimane, mi ha chiamato mio marito perchè nostro figlio era caduto in bici. Niente di tragico ma la caviglia faceva male e preferiva portarlo a far vedere.
> Mio figlio era tranquillo con il papà. dopo un secondo ero fuori da quell'auto diretta a casa. Senza se e senza ma.
> Mi fido ciecamente di mio marito, credo sia anche più bravo di me.
> Ma ci sono cose rimandabili molto più di altre, e l'amante è in assoluto la prima



Ma in quel caso pure io. Se c'era il rischio, anche solo dubbio, che si fosse fatto qualcosa, tanto da portarlo in pronto soccorso, correvo pure io.
Ma non per due linee di febbre.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non hai nulla di cui rimproverarti.
> Diamine, sei un essere umano anche tu.
> 
> Però si può sempre fare marcia indietro.
> ...


Quando le ho fatto inviare la prima lettera per la separazione speravo, tra le altre cose, che questo le avrebbe creato un piccolo shock tanto da indurla finalmente a pensare a tutte le conseguenze delle sue azioni. A parte qualche piccola crepa qua e la', dovuta forse più alla paura di perdere le cose di ogni giorno, come ho già detto, non mi sembra che sia messa molto a riflettere, o almeno non lo ha fatto con me... Mi piacerebbe interrompere il percorso della separazione, almeno per provarci, ma per questo bisogna essere in due e ci vuole almeno qualche segnale di apertura.
Per quanto riguarda il "tizio", che dirti. Ne so davvero poco e mi sono imposto di non incrociarlo, sarebbe umiliante e forse anche un po' "rischioso". Dall'inizio mia moglie ha sempre voluto tenerlo fuori dalle discussioni, dicendo che il problema siamo noi... Le uniche informazioni le ho avute da lei, quindi sono da prendere con il beneficio di inventario. Ha tre figli (credo all'incirca di 16, 10 e 5 anni), è piu' grande di lei e di me (dovrebbe avere 45-46 anni), vive ancora in casa con la moglie con cui, però, sarebbe separato in casa da diverso tempo. A detta di mia moglie, avrebbe un mare di problemi non meglio specificati (con la sua consorte?) e sarebbe una bravissima persona piena di scrupoli. Infine lui le avrebbe già proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per il momento avrebbe rifiutato (per indecisione? Perchè per il momento preferisce vivere da sola e chiarirsi le idee sulla loro relazione? O semplicemente perchè il suo avvocato le ha detto di starsene tranquila, almeno per un pò?).
Sono domande che mi faccio continuamente, ma forse non avrò mai risposte. Certo, se le cose stanno veramente così, sono due le cose: o sono entrambi matti oppure la loro storia va avanti da molto più tempo (a fine marzo mia moglie mi disse che erano un paio di mesi), tanto da avere il tempo di riflettere a lungo sui loro sentimenti e sulle conseguenze/opzioni delle loro scelte.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quando le ho fatto inviare la prima lettera per la separazione speravo, tra le altre cose, che questo le avrebbe creato un piccolo shock tanto da indurla finalmente a pensare a tutte le conseguenze delle sue azioni. A parte qualche piccola crepa qua e la', dovuta forse più alla paura di perdere le cose di ogni giorno, come ho già detto, non mi sembra che sia messa molto a riflettere, o almeno non lo ha fatto con me... Mi piacerebbe interrompere il percorso della separazione, almeno per provarci, ma per questo bisogna essere in due e ci vuole almeno qualche segnale di apertura.
> Per quanto riguarda il "tizio", che dirti. Ne so davvero poco e mi sono imposto di non incrociarlo, sarebbe umiliante e forse anche un po' "rischioso". Dall'inizio mia moglie ha sempre voluto tenerlo fuori dalle discussioni, dicendo che il problema siamo noi... Le uniche informazioni le ho avute da lei, quindi sono da prendere con il beneficio di inventario. Ha tre figli (credo all'incirca di 16, 10 e 5 anni), è piu' grande di lei e di me (dovrebbe avere 45-46 anni), vive ancora in casa con la moglie con cui, però, sarebbe separato in casa da diverso tempo. A detta di mia moglie, avrebbe un mare di problemi non meglio specificati (con la sua consorte?) e sarebbe una bravissima persona piena di scrupoli. Infine lui le avrebbe già proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per il momento avrebbe rifiutato (per indecisione? Perchè per il momento preferisce vivere da sola e chiarirsi le idee sulla loro relazione? O semplicemente perchè il suo avvocato le ha detto di starsene tranquila, almeno per un pò?).
> Sono domande che mi faccio continuamente, ma forse non avrò mai risposte. Certo, se le cose stanno veramente così, sono due le cose: o sono entrambi matti oppure la loro storia va avanti da molto più tempo (a fine marzo mia moglie mi disse che erano un paio di mesi), tanto da avere il tempo di riflettere a lungo sui loro sentimenti e sulle conseguenze/opzioni delle loro scelte.



Io mi sono separata che nostra figlia aveva 2 anni circa, ma se non mi separavo finivo in manicomio e c'è comunque mancato poco.
Ma a parte questo, mi risulta difficilissimo capire come una persona con figli piccoli, se non ci sono liti quotidiane in casa che minino la salute di tutti figli compresi, si possa separare.
Quindi pensare a 'sto tizio, e a tua moglie, mi lascia davvero perplessa.

Può essere che loro si frequentino da più tempo. Con tutto che ora soprattutto mentire mi è pesantissimo, sinceramente l'avrei fatto, in tale situazione. Brutto, ma umano.

Capisco che il tuo gesto fosse inteso a darle uno schiaffo per "svegliarla". Ci avrei pensato anche io, sinceramente. Ma evidentemente tua moglie non reagisce a queste cose, e invece è scappata ancora più in là.

Forse un periodo di separazione, vero. Non definitivo, ma farle provare con mano cosa vuol dire.
Non lo so, le butto lì. Ma immagino che ci avrai già pensato infinite volte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quando le ho fatto inviare la prima lettera per la separazione speravo, tra le altre cose, che questo le avrebbe creato un piccolo shock tanto da indurla finalmente a pensare a tutte le conseguenze delle sue azioni. A parte qualche piccola crepa qua e la', dovuta forse più alla paura di perdere le cose di ogni giorno, come ho già detto, non mi sembra che sia messa molto a riflettere, o almeno non lo ha fatto con me... Mi piacerebbe interrompere il percorso della separazione, almeno per provarci, ma per questo bisogna essere in due e ci vuole almeno qualche segnale di apertura.
> Per quanto riguarda il "tizio", che dirti. Ne so davvero poco e mi sono imposto di non incrociarlo, sarebbe umiliante e forse anche un po' "rischioso". Dall'inizio mia moglie ha sempre voluto tenerlo fuori dalle discussioni, dicendo che il problema siamo noi... Le uniche informazioni le ho avute da lei, quindi sono da prendere con il beneficio di inventario. *Ha tre figli (credo all'incirca di 16, 10 e 5 anni), è piu' grande di lei e di me (dovrebbe avere 45-46 anni), vive ancora in casa con la moglie* con cui, però, sarebbe separato in casa da diverso tempo. A detta di mia moglie, *avrebbe un mare di problemi *non meglio specificati (con la sua consorte?) e sarebbe una *bravissima persona piena di scrupoli*. Infine *lui le avrebbe già proposto di andare a vivere insieme *ma lei per il momento avrebbe rifiutato (per indecisione? Perchè per il momento preferisce vivere da sola e chiarirsi le idee sulla loro relazione? O semplicemente perchè il suo avvocato le ha detto di starsene tranquila, almeno per un pò?).
> Sono domande che mi faccio continuamente, ma forse non avrò mai risposte. Certo, se le cose stanno veramente così, sono due le cose: o sono entrambi matti oppure la loro storia va avanti da molto più tempo (a fine marzo mia moglie mi disse che erano un paio di mesi), tanto da avere il tempo di riflettere a lungo sui loro sentimenti e sulle conseguenze/opzioni delle loro scelte.


E' sposato. Ha 3 figli... di cui nessuno grande. Un mare di problemi.
Incontra una donna sposata con due bambini, ne diventa l'amante, dopo qualche mese di questa relazione decide di separarsi... e andare a vivere con lei subito? Magari con bimbi di lei al seguito? Chissà cosa potranno pensare di questo i suoi figli. Io se fossi in tua moglie con una proposta simile avrei rivisto tutto in un lampo.
E quali sarebbero gli scrupoli che si fa lui? Lavarsi sempre le mani prima di mangiare?
Scusa Eagle... ma tra tua moglie e l'amante non viene fuori la maturità di un sedicenne, davvero, cerca di essere adulto tu per tutti, per il bene dei ragazzi.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' sposato. Ha 3 figli... di cui nessuno grande. Un mare di problemi.
> Incontra una donna sposata con due bambini, ne diventa l'amante, dopo qualche mese di questa relazione decide di separarsi... e andare a vivere con lei subito? Magari con bimbi di lei al seguito? Chissà cosa potranno pensare di questo i suoi figli. Io se fossi in tua moglie con una proposta simile avrei rivisto tutto in un lampo.
> E quali sarebbero gli scrupoli che si fa lui? Lavarsi sempre le mani prima di mangiare?
> Scusa Eagle... ma tra tua moglie e l'amante non viene fuori la maturità di un sedicenne, davvero, *cerca di essere adulto tu per tutti, per il bene dei ragazzi*.



Sbri, tu hai ragione, e penso che anche Eagle lo sappia.

Ma adesso, che scelte ha?
L'unica cosa per continuare a vivere assieme per il bene dei figli sarebbe di continuare a vivere assieme lasciando che lei stia con l'amante. Cercando di mettere una pietra sopra l'amore, la coppia, i normali risentimenti. Puoi cercare di farlo con tutta la buona volontà, ma se scoppi scoppi.

Che altro può fare?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' sposato. Ha 3 figli... di cui nessuno grande. Un mare di problemi.
> Incontra una donna sposata con due bambini, ne diventa l'amante, dopo qualche mese di questa relazione decide di separarsi... e andare a vivere con lei subito? Magari con bimbi di lei al seguito? Chissà cosa potranno pensare di questo i suoi figli. Io se fossi in tua moglie con una proposta simile avrei rivisto tutto in un lampo.
> E quali sarebbero gli scrupoli che si fa lui? Lavarsi sempre le mani prima di mangiare?
> Scusa Eagle... ma tra tua moglie e l'amante non viene fuori la maturità di un sedicenne, davvero, cerca di essere adulto tu per tutti, per il bene dei ragazzi.


E secondo voi questo molla la moglie e tre figli che poi dovrà mantenere per stare con una donna che ha altri due figli?
Si certo come no....
Fra un po leggeremo la moglie fi eagle in questo forum
Ho lasciato mio marito e aspetto che il mio amante lasci la moglie, ma non capisco perché tergiversa...
Della serie aspetta e spera


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo voi questo molla la moglie e tre figli che poi dovrà mantenere per stare con una donna che ha altri due figli?
> Si certo come no....
> Fra un po leggeremo la moglie fi eagle in questo forum
> Ho lasciato mio marito e aspetto che il mio amante lasci la moglie, ma non capisco perché tergiversa...
> Della serie aspetta e spera



O leggeremo il tizio stesso.
Mannaggia la mia amante ha lasciato il marito e ora quella pazza si aspetta che io lasci mia moglie...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O leggeremo il tizio stesso.
> Mannaggia la mia amante ha lasciato il marito e ora quella pazza si aspetta che io lasci mia moglie...


Quoto


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Tipo Salvo, tanto per citarne uno...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2013)

magari li leggiamo tutti e due...sai che roba


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2013)

a volte si fantastica, perchè fantasticare aiuta, ma dalla fantasia alla realtà ce ne passa parecchio.
ovviamente il desiderio sarebbe quello di andare a vivere assieme senza pensare a tutte le problematiche del caso :smile:


----------



## erab (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' sposato. Ha 3 figli... di cui nessuno grande. Un mare di problemi.
> Incontra una donna sposata con due bambini, ne diventa l'amante, dopo qualche mese di questa relazione decide di separarsi... e andare a vivere con lei subito? Magari con bimbi di lei al seguito? Chissà cosa potranno pensare di questo i suoi figli. Io se fossi in tua moglie con una proposta simile avrei rivisto tutto in un lampo.
> E quali sarebbero gli scrupoli che si fa lui? Lavarsi sempre le mani prima di mangiare?
> Scusa Eagle... ma tra tua moglie e l'amante non viene fuori la maturità di un sedicenne, davvero, cerca di essere adulto tu per tutti, per il bene dei ragazzi.


Ci sono casi in cui l' altro/a è un' invariante e il problema è puramente nella coppia, qui mi sembra ci siano due 
"ragazzini" che vivono nel loro mondo fantastico.

Ci vuole una dose di sangue freddo degna di un' artificiere ma forse una approccio alla Sassaroli aiuterebbe.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E secondo voi questo molla la moglie e tre figli che poi dovrà mantenere per stare con una donna che ha altri due figli?
> Si certo come no....
> Fra un po leggeremo la moglie fi eagle in questo forum
> Ho lasciato mio marito e aspetto che il mio amante lasci la moglie, ma non capisco perché tergiversa...
> Della serie aspetta e spera


Ma mia moglie ha già trovato la soluzione: "A me in questo momento interessa solo stare sola" (tradotto: a casa senza di me e frequentando l'altro quando vuole).


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma mia moglie ha già trovato la soluzione: "A me in questo momento interessa solo stare sola" (tradotto: a casa senza di me e frequentando l'altro quando vuole).


Un amore folle proprio....


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ci sono casi in cui l' altro/a è un' invariante e il problema è puramente nella coppia, qui mi sembra ci siano due
> "ragazzini" che vivono nel loro mondo fantastico.
> 
> Ci vuole una dose di sangue freddo degna di un' artificiere ma forse una approccio alla Sassaroli aiuterebbe.


E chi sarebbe Sassaroli?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe Sassaroli?


Questo...
Forse tu con sta lettera dell'avvocato l'hai messa in confusion...

[video=youtube;UHSMCYuPwWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHSMCYuPwWc[/video]


----------



## erab (21 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo...
> Forse tu con sta lettera dell'avvocato l'hai messa in confusion...
> 
> [video=youtube;UHSMCYuPwWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHSMCYuPwWc[/video]



no, no, no.

il passaggio è questo:

[video=youtube;fx_BSO_6FS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_BSO_6FS8[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> no, no, no.
> 
> il passaggio è questo:
> 
> [video=youtube;fx_BSO_6FS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_BSO_6FS8[/video]



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
vero...grandioso...


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo...
> Forse tu con sta lettera dell'avvocato l'hai messa in confusion...
> 
> [video=youtube;UHSMCYuPwWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHSMCYuPwWc[/video]


Grandissimo! Mi sa proprio che hai ragione


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> no, no, no.
> 
> il passaggio è questo:
> 
> [video=youtube;fx_BSO_6FS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx_BSO_6FS8[/video]


In effetti questo è prioprio azzeccato. Finalmente mi avete fatto un pò ridere, grazie.


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quando le ho fatto inviare la prima lettera per la separazione speravo, tra le altre cose, che questo le avrebbe creato un piccolo shock tanto da indurla finalmente a pensare a tutte le conseguenze delle sue azioni. A parte qualche piccola crepa qua e la', dovuta forse più alla paura di perdere le cose di ogni giorno, come ho già detto, non mi sembra che sia messa molto a riflettere, o almeno non lo ha fatto con me... Mi piacerebbe interrompere il percorso della separazione, almeno per provarci, ma per questo bisogna essere in due e ci vuole almeno qualche segnale di apertura.
> Per quanto riguarda il "tizio", che dirti. Ne so davvero poco e mi sono imposto di non incrociarlo, sarebbe umiliante e forse anche un po' "rischioso". Dall'inizio mia moglie ha sempre voluto tenerlo fuori dalle discussioni, dicendo che il problema siamo noi... Le uniche informazioni le ho avute da lei, quindi sono da prendere con il beneficio di inventario. *Ha tre figli (credo all'incirca di 16, 10 e 5 anni), è piu' grande di lei e di me (dovrebbe avere 45-46 anni), vive ancora in casa con la moglie con cui, però, sarebbe separato in casa da diverso tempo. A detta di mia moglie, avrebbe un mare di problemi non meglio specificati (con la sua consorte?) e sarebbe una bravissima persona piena di scrupoli. Infine lui le avrebbe già proposto di andare a vivere insieme ma lei per il momento avrebbe rifiutato (per indecisione? Perchè per il momento preferisce vivere da sola e chiarirsi le idee sulla loro relazione? O semplicemente perchè il suo avvocato le ha detto di starsene tranquila, almeno per un pò?).
> *Sono domande che mi faccio continuamente, ma forse non avrò mai risposte. Certo, se le cose stanno veramente così, sono due le cose: o sono entrambi matti oppure la loro storia va avanti da molto più tempo (a fine marzo mia moglie mi disse che erano un paio di mesi), tanto da avere il tempo di riflettere a lungo sui loro sentimenti e sulle conseguenze/opzioni delle loro scelte.


Sarei portato a credere che stia seguendo i consigli dell'avvocato al fine di tutelarsi. Dopotutto sarebbe una forma di difesa verso gli avvisi che lei stessa ha ricevuto dal tuo avvocato.

Ma non importa. Lei è ferrata. Nel senso che la sua determinazione, come sospettavo, è generata da progetti fatti sull'onda della passione con l'altro. Intanto lui, come tua moglie, non si sgancia dalla casa coniugale, ne si espone, se non è certo di poter sfruttare l'impulso di questa nuova relazione per intraprendere azioni determinanti. Magari non vuol dire nulla, ma questa pare una forma di "parassitismo" che accomuna molte situazioni come questa.

In ogni caso potrebbe confermare il fatto che tua moglie nutre delle forti incertezze su questa relazione e per questo lui resta in "attesa". Quindi a trattenerla potrebbero essere entrambe le cose, consigli del suo avvocato e bisogno personale di far chiarezza sulla sua situazione.

Lei è presa e confusa, tu non credo possa fare più di quello che fai. In un certo senso sei costretto a far di meno, visto che certi stimoli la fanno inviperire. Penso vorrebbe che tu la comprendessi fino in fondo, assurdo. E' chiaro che lei non comprende per nulla la tua situazione, per cui ecco che ti invita a lasciarla perdere e a non intrometterti.

Se il problema sareste voi avrebbe già fatto le sue rimostranze, a prescindere dall'altro. Se cosi fosse, mi chiedo perchè preferisce tenerti in caldo e, come l'altro, preferisce, almeno finora, non prendere decisioni drastiche. Non vedo perchè non dovrebbe troncare con te, dopotutto ha messo di mezzo anche i figli. Ha creato sufficiente disordine per poter dire basta, ma preferisce non farlo.

Che sia solo infatuata e coinvolta ma in cuor suo sa che è tutta una inutile messa in scena?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sarei portato a credere che stia seguendo i consigli dell'avvocato al fine di tutelarsi. Dopotutto sarebbe una forma di difesa verso gli avvisi che lei stessa ha ricevuto dal tuo avvocato.
> 
> Ma non importa. Lei è ferrata. Nel senso che la sua determinazione, come sospettavo, è generata da progetti fatti sull'onda della passione con l'altro. Intanto lui, come tua moglie, non si sgancia dalla casa coniugale, ne si espone, se non è certo di poter sfruttare l'impulso di questa nuova relazione per intraprendere azioni determinanti. Magari non vuol dire nulla, ma questa pare una forma di "parassitismo" che accomuna molte situazioni come questa.
> 
> ...


La tua mi sembra un'ottima analisi.
Però qui non stiamo giocando a risiko, e questo modo di impostare i propri pensieri/considerazioni/movimenti sullo studio preventivo e/o presupposto delle mosse dall'_avversario _è quanto di più deleterio possa esserci quando è in atto un conflitto di questo tipo.

Intervenendo ieri sera volevo sottolineare che siamo alla presenza di lui e non di lei.

Lei può avere mille motivi per agire come sta facendo: e se vogliamo dirla tutta, neanche tutti così sbagliati.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sarei portato a credere che stia seguendo i consigli dell'avvocato al fine di tutelarsi. Dopotutto sarebbe una forma di difesa verso gli avvisi che lei stessa ha ricevuto dal tuo avvocato.
> 
> Ma non importa. Lei è ferrata. Nel senso che la sua determinazione, come sospettavo, è generata da progetti fatti sull'onda della passione con l'altro. Intanto lui, come tua moglie, non si sgancia dalla casa coniugale, ne si espone, se non è certo di poter sfruttare l'impulso di questa nuova relazione per intraprendere azioni determinanti. Magari non vuol dire nulla, ma questa pare una forma di "parassitismo" che accomuna molte situazioni come questa.
> 
> ...


Mah! A me dopo tutto sembra che abbia deciso di troncare con me. Non mi ha fermato, non mi ha detto di interrompere il processo di separazione. E' vero che venerdì sera piangeva per questo ma in questi 4 giorni ci siamo praticamente ignorati e ci siamo parlati solo per i figli. Tutto può essere, magari questi processi di messa a fuoco hanno bisogno di molto più tempo per essere chiariti. Come detto in precedenza, io posso solo fare un passo indietro e attendere che le passi (o mi passi...).


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La tua mi sembra un'ottima analisi.
> Però qui non stiamo giocando a risiko, e questo modo di impostare i propri pensieri/considerazioni/movimenti sullo studio preventivo e/o presupposto delle mosse dall'_avversario _è quanto di più deleterio possa esserci quando è in atto un conflitto di questo tipo.
> 
> Intervenendo ieri sera volevo sottolineare che siamo alla presenza di lui e non di lei.
> ...


In che senso scusa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In che senso scusa?



Prima di tutto chiarisco che non sto parlando del suo comportamento con i figli nell'occasione che tu ci hai raccontato.
Da come leggo tua moglie direi che sta attraversando prima di tutto una fortissima crisi personale.
Da parte mia la capisco più di quanto vorrei, perché conosco la vita che lei ha condotto fino ad oggi.
E' evidente che ha fatto degli errori di valutazione, sul suo carattere e sulla sua capacità di rivestire un ruolo che non le è congeniale (mamma a tempo pieno).

L'hai scoperta proprio nel momento peggiore ( è una constatazione, non un addebito nei tuoi confronti, sia chiaro)
e a desso sta veramente pasticciando.

Con tutto ciò, se tu la ami, dovresti esserle più vicino che mai proprio in questo momento.
Per questo ho commentato il tuo discorso di ieri sera: è stato un amaro sfogo, legittimo, ma non da marito che vuole dare una mano a lei.

Ovvio che se potessi parlare con lei le farei notare dove secondo me sta sbagliando (in primis con i figli): ma qui ci sei tu, parlo con te.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi, una madre che consegna i figli al marito al ritorno del lavoro, con uno dei due che forse ha la febbre, per uscire con il suo ammore, merita rispetto?


Perchè, il padre è incapace di intendere e di volere?
Non si è mai occupato di un figlio con la febbre?
la febbre come una malattia mortale e irreversibile?


la domanda è veramente a senso unico.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non sto facendo proprio niente! A dirla tutta, *ha provato timidamente a dire che poteva venire a casa (eravamo ad una festa di compleanno) per controllare se mia figlia avesse la febbre, ma ha subito rinunciato quando le ho detto di stare tranquilla perche' ci avrei pensato io,* e francamente non credo che abbia rinunciato per fiducia nei miei confronti...Per quanto riguarda il maschilismo, io so solo una cosa, mia madre al suo posto sarebbe tornata a casa, senza se e senza ma. Perche' allora le mamme sono giustamente cosi' importanti quando si decide dell'affidamento dei figli?


qui però i contorni assumono sfumature diverse.
E la tua domanda è doppiamente mal risposta.

E quoto chiara matraini


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Prima di tutto chiarisco che non sto parlando del suo comportamento con i figli nell'occasione che tu ci hai raccontato.
> Da come leggo tua moglie direi che sta attraversando prima di tutto una fortissima crisi personale.
> Da parte mia la capisco più di quanto vorrei, perché conosco la vita che lei ha condotto fino ad oggi.
> E' evidente che ha fatto degli errori di valutazione, sul suo carattere e sulla sua capacità di rivestire un ruolo che non le è congeniale (mamma a tempo pieno).
> ...


Scusa, ma come fai a essere così convinta di conoscerla tanto bene? Poi magari concordo con te che sta avendo una forte crisi personale, che ha fatto valutazioni sbagliate sul suo ruolo (scelte che non ho condiviso ma che forse ho avuto la colpa di assecondare), che sta creando un gran pasticcio.
Se la amo ancora? E' difficile rispondere perchè in questi casi, mio malgrado, si affollano pensieri contraddittori nel giro di pochi secondi: la odio, la amo, vorrei abbracciarla e baciarla, vorrei punirla e trattarla allo stesso modo. Non lo so, il problema è che queste situazioni le subisci e puoi solo cercare di gestirle con il minimo dei danni.
E' difficile per me guardarla senza trasmetterle il mio rancore, me ne rendo conto, ma sto cercando, riuscendoci, di non chiederle più nulla e lasciare che il tempo faccia il suo corso. Posso dire di stare già meglio, la penso solo 23 h su 24


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei perfettamente in grado di prenderti cura dei tuoi figli, anche se malati. Sopra hai detto che per te i figli vengono prima di tutto e questo avvenimento ti ha dato la possibilità di dimostrarlo. Per lei, in questo momento, non è così: *ma per fortuna ci sei tu,* i vostri figli non hanno solo lei. Questa è la cosa che conta.


quot

Quotissimo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè, il padre è incapace di intendere e di volere?
> Non si è mai occupato di un figlio con la febbre?
> la febbre come una malattia mortale e irreversibile?
> 
> ...


non c'entra molto.
lasciare un figlio con la febbre è sempre spiacevole.
ricordo quando lo dovevo fare per lavoro ero davvero inquieta perché avrei voluto essere con lei...anche se ci fosse stato il primario del gaslini.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a essere così convinta di conoscerla tanto bene? Poi magari concordo con te che sta avendo una forte crisi personale, che ha fatto valutazioni sbagliate sul suo ruolo (scelte che non ho condiviso ma che forse ho avuto la colpa di assecondare), che sta creando un gran pasticcio.
> Se la amo ancora? E' difficile rispondere perchè in questi casi, mio malgrado, si affollano pensieri contraddittori nel giro di pochi secondi: la odio, la amo, vorrei abbracciarla e baciarla, vorrei punirla e trattarla allo stesso modo. Non lo so, il problema è che queste situazioni le subisci e puoi solo cercare di gestirle con il minimo dei danni.
> E' difficile per me guardarla senza trasmetterle il mio rancore, me ne rendo conto, ma sto cercando, riuscendoci, di non chiederle più nulla e lasciare che il tempo faccia il suo corso. Posso dire di stare già meglio, la penso solo 23 h su 24



Perché l'ho vissuta anch'io, e mi sono trovata contemporaneamente, o quasi, amanti e lavoro.
So cosa significa essere dentro un ruolo che non è il tuo: bisogna ammettere di aver sbagliato e rimboccarsi le maniche.
E' quello che direi a tua moglie: trovati un lavoro e poi fatti tutti gli amanti che vuoi, se ti servono.
Ma non dare la colpa a tuo marito di situazioni che hai creato tu per almeno l'80%

Secondo me  puoi anche trasmetterle tutti i sentimenti negativi che ti senti dentro: contestualizzandoli, però. 
Se hai del rancore verso di lei dovresti dirle: ecco, questo è il rancore che ho verso di te.
Come fa lei con te, immagino.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

direi che dell'amante per un giorno se ne può anche fare  a meno.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché l'ho vissuta anch'io, e mi sono trovata contemporaneamente, o quasi, amanti e lavoro.
> So cosa significa essere dentro un ruolo che non è il tuo: bisogna ammettere di aver sbagliato e rimboccarsi le maniche.
> E' quello che direi a tua moglie: *trovati un lavoro e poi fatti tutti gli amanti che vuoi, se ti servono.*
> Ma non dare la colpa a tuo marito di situazioni che hai creato tu per almeno l'80%
> ...


condivido


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché l'ho vissuta anch'io, e mi sono trovata contemporaneamente, o quasi, amanti e lavoro.
> So cosa significa essere dentro un ruolo che non è il tuo: bisogna ammettere di aver sbagliato e rimboccarsi le maniche.
> E' quello che direi a tua moglie: *trovati un lavoro e poi fatti tutti gli amanti che vuoi, se ti servono.
> *Ma non dare la colpa a tuo marito di situazioni che hai creato tu per almeno l'80%
> ...


Sostituendo amanti con fidanzati diventa uguale alla frase che ho detto io alla mamma di mia figlia/inquilina


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Avete bisogno di qualcuno che vi aiuti a parlare. Ah concordo con Nausicaa e Chiara


----------



## andrea53 (21 Maggio 2013)

*Probabilmente...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete bisogno di qualcuno che vi aiuti a parlare. Ah concordo con Nausicaa e Chiara


E' così, ma lui - se non ricordo male - ha provato la strada della terapia di coppia e lei non l'ha seguito. Riusciranno a parlare senza intermediari? 
Secondo me sì, ma serve tempo...
Grazie per aver citato "Amici Miei", e il mitico Adolfo Celi/Sassaroli che rifila tutta la _catena_ a Melandri/Moschin. :mrgreen:
OT brevissimo:Monicelli era mio concittadino per "scelta". Me lo ricordo una sera a Viareggio, l'ultimo suo anno di vita: tenne un comizio improvvisato contro la chiusura di un cinema d'essai. Che forza a novant'anni e oltre! Sono contento che abbia fatto sorridere un po' Eagle, in questa fase credo che gli faccia proprio bene. 
Per il resto: due fedifraghi con cinque figli in totale sarebbero una bella sceneggiatura per il vecchio Maestro, se fosse ancora tra noi. La mia impressione è che siano sostanzialmente innamorati dei loro venti anni, del tuffo all'indietro che questa situazione consente loro di fare. Si sono ritrovati insieme da qualche parte nel passato. Il problema è vedere se saranno in grado di pilotare la macchina del tempo. Al momento mi sembra che non sappiano neppure come si fa a sedersi ai comandi... Poi posso sbagliare, eh!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E' così, ma lui - se non ricordo male - ha provato la strada della terapia di coppia e lei non l'ha seguito. Riusciranno a parlare senza intermediari?
> Secondo me sì, ma serve tempo...
> Grazie per aver citato "Amici Miei", e il mitico Adolfo Celi/Sassaroli che rifila tutta la _catena_ a Melandri/Moschin. :mrgreen:
> OT brevissimo:Monicelli era mio concittadino per "scelta". Me lo ricordo una sera a Viareggio, l'ultimo suo anno di vita: tenne un comizio improvvisato contro la chiusura di un cinema d'essai. Che forza a novant'anni e oltre! Sono contento che abbia fatto sorridere un po' Eagle, in questa fase credo che gli faccia proprio bene.
> Per il resto: due fedifraghi con cinque figli in totale sarebbero una bella sceneggiatura per il vecchio Maestro, se fosse ancora tra noi. La mia impressione è che siano sostanzialmente innamorati dei loro venti anni, del tuffo all'indietro che questa situazione consente loro di fare. Si sono ritrovati insieme da qualche parte nel passato. Il problema è vedere se saranno in grado di pilotare la macchina del tempo. *Al momento mi sembra che non sappiano neppure come si fa a sedersi ai comandi..*. Poi posso sbagliare, eh!


:up:


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tutto ciò, se tu la ami, dovresti esserle più vicino che mai proprio in questo momento.
> Per questo ho commentato il tuo discorso di ieri sera: è stato un amaro sfogo, legittimo, ma non da marito che vuole dare una mano a lei.


Che poi era un punto del mio precedente messaggio che ho solo toccato. Infatti:


JON ha detto:


> *Penso vorrebbe che tu la comprendessi fino in fondo, assurdo*. *E' chiaro che lei non comprende per nulla la tua situazione, per cui ecco che ti invita a lasciarla perdere e a non intrometterti*.


Dove, nella prima parte, concordo con te. Ma non posso non considerare la posizione di Eagle. Dovrebbe effettivamente fare uno sforzo assurdo per andarle incontro. Tutto si può fare, ma proprio perchè stiamo considerando la storia dalla sua parte non possiamo non concedergli una forma comportamentale, peraltro più che civile, che gli da il diritto di muoversi entro i limiti dell'amor proprio. Dopotutto neanche lei pare sforzarsi più di tanto. Soprattutto propende dichiaratamente per il suo amante. Comprenderla fino in fondo ed aspettarla è possibile, ma i sentimenti di Eagle non sono solo di comprensione o compassione. Grazie a lei ora avverte, uno in contrasto con l'altro, tutti i sentimenti di questo mondo. Gli si richiede uno sforzo di una certa portata affinche assecondi la moglie senza alcuna garanzia che lei si ravveda.

In blu intendevo la rottura della comunicazione tra Eagle e la moglie avvenuta proprio per la velata necessità di comprensione di quest'ultima e l'incapacità più che lecita di lui di prestargliela come lei vorrebbe.
Cioè, cosa dovrebbe fare Eagle? Lo spettatore, il consigliere o l'attendente?

Non è assurdo? Anche lei non comprende lui. Lo sta giustiziando e con lui i figli. A 19 anni (se non sbaglio) non ci si sposa, o si fanno vincolanti progetti a lungo termine, punto. Se la crisi personale è dovuta al decadimento dell'amore sopravvenuto troppo presto, almeno, che abbia il pudore di non incolparlo. Anche se mi pare abbia parlato di una generica crisi di coppia che non mi pare attribuisca colpe dirette al solo Eagle.

In ogni caso se i problemi c'erano non è con la gestione dell'amante che devono essere spiattellati ad Eagle. Lui merita anche un tantinello di considerazione in più. Probabilmente, se in questo momento stessimo ad ascoltare la campana della moglie, ora staremmo a consigliarle di usare più tatto e comprensione col marito.

Una situazione abbastanza assurda per come la giri, giri. Un disordine, però, che dati i fatti sarei portato ad attribuire più a lei che a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che poi era un punto del mio precedente messaggio che ho solo toccato. Infatti:
> 
> 
> Dove, nella prima parte, concordo con te. Ma non posso non considerare la posizione di Eagle. Dovrebbe effettivamente fare uno sforzo assurdo per andarle incontro. Tutto si può fare, ma proprio perchè stiamo considerando la storia dalla sua parte non possiamo non concedergli una forma comportamentale, peraltro più che civile, che gli da il diritto di muoversi entro i limiti dell'amor proprio. Dopotutto neanche lei pare sforzarsi più di tanto. Soprattutto propende dichiaratamente per il suo amante. Comprenderla fino in fondo ed aspettarla è possibile, ma i sentimenti di Eagle non sono solo di comprensione o compassione. Grazie a lei ora avverte, uno in contrasto con l'altro, tutti i sentimenti di questo mondo. Gli si richiede uno sforzo di una certa portata affinche assecondi la moglie senza alcuna garanzia che lei si ravveda.
> ...


Hai ragione. Noi rispondiamo a eagle ed è lui che dimostra di voler altro da quello che sta facendo. Potrebbe legittimamente non voler aver più nulla a che fare con lei ma esprime in ogni post rimpianto, rammarico, dolore per veder finire un matrimonio che vorrebbe nonostante tutto. Pensa a lei e vorrebbe abbracciarla non vederla sparire dalla sua vita. E' in base a questo che rispondiamo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Che poi era un punto del mio precedente messaggio che ho solo toccato. Infatti:
> Dove, nella prima parte, concordo con te. Ma non posso non considerare la posizione di Eagle. Dovrebbe effettivamente fare uno sforzo assurdo per andarle incontro. Tutto si può fare, ma proprio perchè stiamo considerando la storia dalla sua parte non possiamo non concedergli una forma comportamentale, peraltro più che civile, che gli da il diritto di muoversi entro i limiti dell'amor proprio. Dopotutto neanche lei pare sforzarsi più di tanto. Soprattutto propende dichiaratamente per il suo amante. Comprenderla fino in fondo ed aspettarla è possibile, ma i sentimenti di Eagle non sono solo di comprensione o compassione. Grazie a lei ora avverte, uno in contrasto con l'altro, tutti i sentimenti di questo mondo. Gli si richiede uno sforzo di una certa portata affinche assecondi la moglie senza alcuna garanzia che lei si ravveda.
> 
> In blu intendevo la rottura della comunicazione tra Eagle e la moglie avvenuta proprio per la velata necessità di comprensione di quest'ultima e l'incapacità più che lecita di lui di prestargliela come lei vorrebbe.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, anzi vorrei plaudire a questa discussione che vede così ragionevolmente a confronto persone con esperienze opposte (traditi e traditori, tanto per semplificare) che comprendono le motivazioni dell'altro fronte.
In effetti, pur essendomi trovata nei panni di questa moglie di eagle, o forse proprio per questo, le consiglierei di non approfittare troppo della sua legittima voglia di libertà e di chiarimento. Perché forse lei pensa che questa trasparenza post-scoperta, questo mettere sul piatto le sue intenzioni così chiare di porre fine al matrimonio, bastino da soli a giustificare certi atteggiamenti. Devo dire che proprio qui si ferma la mia "solidarietà" con lei.
La presenza di una terza persona in fase di separazione non è mai una buona cosa.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'entra molto.
> lasciare un figlio con la febbre è sempre spiacevole.
> ricordo quando lo dovevo fare per lavoro ero davvero inquieta perché avrei voluto essere con lei...anche se ci fosse stato il primario del gaslini.


Forse hai ragione.
Ho ragionato in base alla mia esperienza di figlia.


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E' così, ma lui - se non ricordo male - ha provato la strada della terapia di coppia e lei non l'ha seguito. Riusciranno a parlare senza intermediari? Secondo me sì, ma serve tempo...Grazie per aver citato "Amici Miei", e il mitico Adolfo Celi/Sassaroli che rifila tutta la _catena_ a Melandri/Moschin. :mrgreen:OT brevissimo:Monicelli era mio concittadino per "scelta". Me lo ricordo una sera a Viareggio, l'ultimo suo anno di vita: tenne un comizio improvvisato contro la chiusura di un cinema d'essai. Che forza a novant'anni e oltre! Sono contento che abbia fatto sorridere un po' Eagle, in questa fase credo che gli faccia proprio bene. Per il resto: due fedifraghi con cinque figli in totale sarebbero una bella sceneggiatura per il vecchio Maestro, se fosse ancora tra noi. La mia impressione è che siano sostanzialmente innamorati dei loro venti anni, del tuffo all'indietro che questa situazione consente loro di fare. Si sono ritrovati insieme da qualche parte nel passato. Il problema è vedere se saranno in grado di pilotare la macchina del tempo. Al momento mi sembra che non sappiano neppure come si fa a sedersi ai comandi... Poi posso sbagliare, eh!


E' vero, dobbiamo parlare ma ancora non e' tempo. Ogni mia domanda sarebbe morbosa e percepita come un ennesimo tentativo di intromettermi nella “sua storia“. Allo stesso tempo ogni sua parola mi ferirebbe oltre modo e scatenerebbe il mio orgoglio e la mia rabbia.Più' avanti vedremo.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. *Flessibilità*. Incontreranno molte difficoltà nella vita. Ora stiamo parlando di separazione, ma avere un approccio flessibile con la vita e le prove che ci obbliga a superare è il modo migliore di affrontarla. Rispondere a schemi viziati e personali che ci ci costringono a perseverare su quelle che riteniamo le uniche, se non l'unica, possibilità è stressante e non può che portarci infelicità.
> 
> I bambini dai genitori apprendono dal modo con cui essi affrontano la vita. Non dalle soluzioni teoriche e verbali che lasciano il tempo che trovano perchè non suffragate dai fatti.
> 
> La famiglia deve restare unita, ma se questo mina la serenita del bambino è il caso di considerare soluzioni più vantaggiose.


 Penso che tu abbia spiegato molto meglio di me ciò che intendevo dire                           Ovvio che la flessibilità non deve essere una parola vuota, da usare quando ci fa comodo. E' proprio uno stile mentale dei genitori che viene acquisito dai bambini fin dai primi mesi di vita. Per questo io non fatico a credere e a immaginare che per certi bimbi la separazione sia un trauma difficile da superare, se il genitore in primis non ammette che nella vita ci siano situazioni in cui, con tutto il dispiacere del mondo, si deve prendere una decisione difficile.                                                                                                                                                             Io ho notato nei miei figli una grande apertura mentale e, dopo una mia iniziale titubanza, mi hanno sorpreso non solo per la loro capacità di recupero dopo i primi mesi di separazione, ma anche per la grande naturalezza nell'accettare e apprezzare i nuovi compagni che vedono accanto a me e a mio marito. Tanto che si sono sinceramente dispiaciuti quando hanno saputo che il loro papà aveva rotto con la sua fidanzata (che in effetti era molto in gamba e piaceva molto ai miei figli).                                                                                                  Tutto questo per dire che, in effetti, molto dipende dall'elasticità mentale del genitore, dalla sua capacità di rendere naturali e volgere al positivo anche i momenti difficili. Ovvio che chi ha schemi mentali poco flessibili non si sentirà a proprio agio nell'accompagnare il figlio in una separazione. Come si può affiancare un bimbo nell'accettazione di una situazione che per primi non si ammette?                                                                                                          PS: @Brunetta: neanche io posso andare a capo e per me che generalmente non ho il dono della sintesi e scrivo dei pipponi allucinanti è una vera seccatura. Poter distanziare mi rende leggermente più leggibile


----------



## eagle (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete bisogno di qualcuno che vi aiuti a parlare. Ah concordo con Nausicaa e Chiara


Voglio parlarvi di una cosa personale che mi e' successa stasera. Vi ho gia' raccontato che sto riscoprendo la fede e sto rileggendo la Bibbia in cui trovo molto conforto e forza. Ho scritto alcune riflessioni/preghiere sul senso dell'amore, della famiglia e del perdono, che sentivo molto e le ho inserite nella Bibbia, non vi nascondo nella speranza che le leggesse.Stasera, tornato a casa, ho trovato un suo biglietto che diceva: “Lo so che stai soffrendo tanto per me. Ho aperto per caso la Bibbia, ho letto quello che hai scritto e ho pianto tanto. Mi dispiace, sto male anche io e se potessi fare qualcosa lo farei. Spero che veramente i nostri cuori riescano a raggiungere la pace“. Io un'idea sul significato di queste parole me la sono fatta ma preferisco non antiparvela per non influenzare i vostri pensieri. Pur non conoscendo mia moglie e dovendovi necessariamente basare sulle sole mie parole, mi farebbe piacere conoscere le vostre idee.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi di una cosa personale che mi e' successa stasera. Vi ho gia' raccontato che sto riscoprendo la fede e sto rileggendo la Bibbia in cui trovo molto conforto e forza. Ho scritto alcune riflessioni/preghiere sul senso dell'amore, della famiglia e del perdono, che sentivo molto e le ho inserite nella Bibbia, non vi nascondo nella speranza che le leggesse.Stasera, tornato a casa, ho trovato un suo biglietto che diceva: “Lo so che stai soffrendo tanto per me. Ho aperto per caso la Bibbia, ho letto quello che hai scritto e ho pianto tanto. Mi dispiace, sto male anche io e se potessi fare qualcosa lo farei. Spero che veramente i nostri cuori riescano a raggiungere la pace“. Io un'idea sul significato di queste parole me la sono fatta ma preferisco non antiparvela per non influenzare i vostri pensieri. Pur non conoscendo mia moglie e dovendovi necessariamente basare sulle sole mie parole, mi farebbe piacere conoscere le vostre idee.


 Io penso che tua moglie stia affrontando un momento di grande crisi personale, in cui viene messo in discussione tutto il suo mondo, con relativa perdita di punti di riferimento e sensi di colpa (non pensare che non ne abbia, non è certamente così). Penso anche che, dal momento che tutte le carte sono in tavola, questa può essere una vera occasione per lei come donna e per voi come coppia di fare i conti con la realtà. Penso che la vostra strada sarà lunga, difficile, a volte confusa e che probabilmente ciò che un giorno vi sembrerà vero e giusto, il giorno dopo non lo sarà più. Mettila così: comunque vada a finire, state facendo i conti con la verità, cosa non da poco.


----------



## Zod (21 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Voglio parlarvi di una cosa personale che mi e' successa stasera. Vi ho gia' raccontato che sto riscoprendo la fede e sto rileggendo la Bibbia in cui trovo molto conforto e forza. Ho scritto alcune riflessioni/preghiere sul senso dell'amore, della famiglia e del perdono, che sentivo molto e le ho inserite nella Bibbia, non vi nascondo nella speranza che le leggesse.Stasera, tornato a casa, ho trovato un suo biglietto che diceva: “Lo so che stai soffrendo tanto per me. Ho aperto per caso la Bibbia, ho letto quello che hai scritto e ho pianto tanto. Mi dispiace, sto male anche io e se potessi fare qualcosa lo farei. Spero che veramente i nostri cuori riescano a raggiungere la pace“. Io un'idea sul significato di queste parole me la sono fatta ma preferisco non antiparvela per non influenzare i vostri pensieri. Pur non conoscendo mia moglie e dovendovi necessariamente basare sulle sole mie parole, mi farebbe piacere conoscere le vostre idee.


La mia impressione è che sia determinata nel proseguire con la separazione, a prescindere dall'amante. Anche se domani troncasse con lui, proseguirebbe comunque sulla via della separazione. Non che sia facile per lei, ma non vede altra possibilità. È come farsi ricoverare in ospedale, nessuno lo vuole, ma quando lo si deve fare lo si deve fare. L'amante le ha permesso di rinviare la decisione, ma ora è arrivato il momento. Quindi temo non ci sia più molto da fare, asseconda la sua decisione e cercate di raggiungere degli accordi che soddisfino entrambi.

Non è finita finchè non è finita, ma quando è finita è proprio finita. E mi pare sia finita sul serio.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia spiegato molto meglio di me ciò che intendevo dire                           Ovvio che la flessibilità non deve essere una parola vuota, da usare quando ci fa comodo. E' proprio uno stile mentale dei genitori che viene acquisito dai bambini fin dai primi mesi di vita. Per questo io non fatico a credere e a immaginare che per certi bimbi la separazione sia un trauma difficile da superare, se il genitore in primis non ammette che nella vita ci siano situazioni in cui, con tutto il dispiacere del mondo, si deve prendere una decisione difficile.                                                                                                                                                             Io ho notato nei miei figli una grande apertura mentale e, dopo una mia iniziale titubanza, mi hanno sorpreso non solo per la loro capacità di recupero dopo i primi mesi di separazione, ma anche per la grande naturalezza nell'accettare e apprezzare i nuovi compagni che vedono accanto a me e a mio marito. Tanto che si sono sinceramente dispiaciuti quando hanno saputo che il loro papà aveva rotto con la sua fidanzata (che in effetti era molto in gamba e piaceva molto ai miei figli).                                                                                                  Tutto questo per dire che, in effetti, molto dipende dall'elasticità mentale del genitore, dalla sua capacità di rendere naturali e volgere al positivo anche i momenti difficili. Ovvio che chi ha schemi mentali poco flessibili non si sentirà a proprio agio nell'accompagnare il figlio in una separazione. Come si può affiancare un bimbo nell'accettazione di una situazione che per primi non si ammette?                                                                                                          PS: @Brunetta: neanche io posso andare a capo e per me che generalmente non ho il dono della sintesi e scrivo dei pipponi allucinanti è una vera seccatura. Poter distanziare mi rende leggermente più leggibile


Io credo anche che insegnare la comprensione per gli altri rende capaci anche di comprendere se stessi e le situazioni che poi si ha la ventura di vivere. In effetti non è mai stata detta una parola cattiva contro altri in qualsiasi situazione si trovassero, escluso nei confronti di chi aveva abbandonato i figli. Forse questa apparente rigidità per quell'aspetto ha dato la sicurezza di un punto fermo.                                                                                                                             P.S. Meno male che non son la sola.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io penso che tua moglie stia affrontando un momento di grande crisi personale, in cui viene messo in discussione tutto il suo mondo, con relativa perdita di punti di riferimento e sensi di colpa (non pensare che non ne abbia, non è certamente così). Penso anche che, dal momento che tutte le carte sono in tavola, questa può essere una vera occasione per lei come donna e per voi come coppia di fare i conti con la realtà. Penso che la vostra strada sarà lunga, difficile, a volte confusa e che probabilmente ciò che un giorno vi sembrerà vero e giusto, il giorno dopo non lo sarà più. Mettila così: comunque vada a finire, state facendo i conti con la verità, cosa non da poco.


Stamattina ho avuto gia' la conferma delle tue parole. Appena presentatasi a casa, mi ha aggredito affermando che lei non ce la fa a fare questa vita, che le pesa uscire la sera e rientrare la mattina presto quando e' il suo turno di stare fuori, che pensa che questa non sia la soluzione migliore per i bambini (o per lei?). In sostanza, non lo ha detto espressamente ma era chiaro il senso del suo discorso, mi sta invitando di nuovo ad andarmene di casa. Alle mie rimostranze (era stata lei, insieme alla sorella, a propormi questa soluzione temporanea), al fatto che le abbia detto che e' inutile scrivere quei biglietti se la mattina dopo si comporta in questo modo, che deve decidere una volta per tutte cosa fare della sua vita, ha risposto semplicemente: “Tu non hai capito, la mia vita e' con i miei figli ed e' in questa casa“. Poi mi ha fatto l'elenco degli impegni a scuola dei bambini a cui non potra' partecipare... Ecco, questo e' il suo comportamento vigliacco dopo una notte passata fuori. Lo scudo dei bambini e' sempre pronto per essere rispolverato, a me sembra in tutta franchezza che questi giorni stiano meglio ed e' ovvio che chiedano di me quando non ci sono e il contrario quando non c'e' lei, ci hanno sempre visti tutti insieme... Questa soluzione temporanea era stata condivisa e giudicata da entrambi faticosa ma la meno indolore per i bambini, per procedere gradualmente alla separazione.Sara' un caso, ma tutte le volte che va dalla sorella (ieri ha dormito a casa sua, non della madre che non condivide le sue scelte) torna agguerrita ad elencarmi i suoi diritti. La stessa sorella che il giorno della scoperta del tradimento mi disse che dovevo farmene una ragione facendomi capire che era finita, la stessa sorella che giorni fa si presento' all'una di notte a casa mia per convincermi di dormire fuori a giorni alterni, la stessa sorella che l'accompagna dall'avvocato e parla per lei senza che mia moglie apra bocca... Mi pare evidente che non sia consigliata bene ma questo non la giustifica perche' e' una persona adulta e deve prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Chi ha sensi di colpa, come dice di avere, cerca di avere un minimo di sensibilita'.Adesso e' appena uscita, abbiamo “parlato“ un po' e mi ha ridetto che per lei non e' facile ma questa e' la situazione. Poi le ho detto cosa pensa di fare con lui dopo la separazione. Mi ha risposto che non intende fare niente, che per i bambini non cambiera' nulla e dopo qualche insistenza (l'altro avrebbe un sacco di problemi, bla bla bla), si e' lasciata sfuggire che e' stata contattata dalla moglie dell'amante. Ho preso la palla al balzo per dirle che allora lui le aveva raccontato un sacco di stupidaggini, che non era vero che erano gia' separati in casa... Come al solito si e' richiusa in se stessa, ha solo detto che in questo dialogo la moglie di lui le ricordava che avevano tre figli piccoli...Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Entrmabe le cose in parallelo, adesso anche lei sa e forse lavorando in coppia riuscirete a non uscirne entrambi con le ossa rotte, mentre lavorando divisi mentre i due amanti sono daccordo perderete la guerra.


----------



## andrea53 (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *si e' lasciata sfuggire che e' stata contattata dalla moglie dell'amante. Ho preso la palla al balzo per dirle che allora lui le aveva raccontato un sacco di stupidaggini, che non era vero che erano gia' separati in casa... *Come al solito si e' richiusa in se stessa, ha solo detto che in questo dialogo la moglie di lui le ricordava che avevano tre figli piccoli...Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?


Ecco, con questa informazione sei stato messo al corrente di un fatto. L'"altro" è un vero coglione: per farsi l'amante si è cacciato in un bel casino. Bugie a lei, alla moglie, tre figli piangenti trasformabili in scudi umani. Situazione ingestibile. Non vorrei essere al suo posto...
Faccio appello all'intuito (e alla sensibilità) delle donne che scrivono su questo forum. Penso che la cosa migliore sia continuare a dimostrarti sereno e fermo, concentrati sui tuoi ragazzi e falle vedere che tu, diversamente dall'altro, sai comportarti da uomo adulto. 
La moglie di _inseminator_ è già al corrente. Penso che al momento non ci sia bisogno che tu ti metta in contatto con lei, puoi farlo ma probabilmente in poco tempo potrai assistere alle mosse micidiali di una donna incazzata. In questo guazzabuglio di comportamenti contorti e incoerenti sei tu l'unico ad essere in equilibrio. 
Sembra che tu abbia un _serpentello_ in famiglia: ma cosa hai fatto a tua cognata?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stamattina ho avuto gia' la conferma delle tue parole. Appena presentatasi a casa, mi ha aggredito affermando che lei non ce la fa a fare questa vita, che le pesa uscire la sera e rientrare la mattina presto quando e' il suo turno di stare fuori, che pensa che questa non sia la soluzione migliore per i bambini (o per lei?). In sostanza, non lo ha detto espressamente ma era chiaro il senso del suo discorso, mi sta invitando di nuovo ad andarmene di casa. Alle mie rimostranze (era stata lei, insieme alla sorella, a propormi questa soluzione temporanea), al fatto che le abbia detto che e' inutile scrivere quei biglietti se la mattina dopo si comporta in questo modo, che deve decidere una volta per tutte cosa fare della sua vita, ha risposto semplicemente: “Tu non hai capito, la mia vita e' con i miei figli ed e' in questa casa“. Poi mi ha fatto l'elenco degli impegni a scuola dei bambini a cui non potra' partecipare... Ecco, questo e' il suo comportamento vigliacco dopo una notte passata fuori. Lo scudo dei bambini e' sempre pronto per essere rispolverato, a me sembra in tutta franchezza che questi giorni stiano meglio ed e' ovvio che chiedano di me quando non ci sono e il contrario quando non c'e' lei, ci hanno sempre visti tutti insieme... Questa soluzione temporanea era stata condivisa e giudicata da entrambi faticosa ma la meno indolore per i bambini, per procedere gradualmente alla separazione.Sara' un caso, ma tutte le volte che va dalla sorella (ieri ha dormito a casa sua, non della madre che non condivide le sue scelte) torna agguerrita ad elencarmi i suoi diritti. La stessa sorella che il giorno della scoperta del tradimento mi disse che dovevo farmene una ragione facendomi capire che era finita, la stessa sorella che giorni fa si presento' all'una di notte a casa mia per convincermi di dormire fuori a giorni alterni, la stessa sorella che l'accompagna dall'avvocato e parla per lei senza che mia moglie apra bocca... Mi pare evidente che non sia consigliata bene ma questo non la giustifica perche' e' una persona adulta e deve prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Chi ha sensi di colpa, come dice di avere, cerca di avere un minimo di sensibilita'.Adesso e' appena uscita, abbiamo “parlato“ un po' e mi ha ridetto che per lei non e' facile ma questa e' la situazione. Poi le ho detto cosa pensa di fare con lui dopo la separazione. Mi ha risposto che non intende fare niente, che per i bambini non cambiera' nulla e dopo qualche insistenza (l'altro avrebbe un sacco di problemi, bla bla bla), si e' lasciata sfuggire che e' stata contattata dalla moglie dell'amante. Ho preso la palla al balzo per dirle che allora lui le aveva raccontato un sacco di stupidaggini, che non era vero che erano gia' separati in casa... Come al solito si e' richiusa in se stessa, ha solo detto che in questo dialogo la moglie di lui le ricordava che avevano tre figli piccoli...Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?


Non contatterei la moglie, lascia che se la veda lei magari le serve ad aprire gli occhi.
Per il resto mi spiace davvero. Essere in torto e voler a tutti costi mandare via un uomo dalla propria casa togliendogli la quotidianità con i suoi figli io non riesco a condividerlo. Da questo punto di vista siete davvero penalizzati


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stamattina ho avuto gia' la conferma delle tue parole. Appena presentatasi a casa, mi ha aggredito affermando che lei non ce la fa a fare questa vita, che le pesa uscire la sera e rientrare la mattina presto quando e' il suo turno di stare fuori, che pensa che questa non sia la soluzione migliore per i bambini (o per lei?). In sostanza, non lo ha detto espressamente ma era chiaro il senso del suo discorso, mi sta invitando di nuovo ad andarmene di casa. Alle mie rimostranze (era stata lei, insieme alla sorella, a propormi questa soluzione temporanea), al fatto che le abbia detto che e' inutile scrivere quei biglietti se la mattina dopo si comporta in questo modo, che deve decidere una volta per tutte cosa fare della sua vita, ha risposto semplicemente: “Tu non hai capito, la mia vita e' con i miei figli ed e' in questa casa“. Poi mi ha fatto l'elenco degli impegni a scuola dei bambini a cui non potra' partecipare... Ecco, questo e' il suo comportamento vigliacco dopo una notte passata fuori. Lo scudo dei bambini e' sempre pronto per essere rispolverato, a me sembra in tutta franchezza che questi giorni stiano meglio ed e' ovvio che chiedano di me quando non ci sono e il contrario quando non c'e' lei, ci hanno sempre visti tutti insieme... Questa soluzione temporanea era stata condivisa e giudicata da entrambi faticosa ma la meno indolore per i bambini, per procedere gradualmente alla separazione.Sara' un caso, ma tutte le volte che va dalla sorella (ieri ha dormito a casa sua, non della madre che non condivide le sue scelte) torna agguerrita ad elencarmi i suoi diritti. La stessa sorella che il giorno della scoperta del tradimento mi disse che dovevo farmene una ragione facendomi capire che era finita, la stessa sorella che giorni fa si presento' all'una di notte a casa mia per convincermi di dormire fuori a giorni alterni, la stessa sorella che l'accompagna dall'avvocato e parla per lei senza che mia moglie apra bocca... Mi pare evidente che non sia consigliata bene ma questo non la giustifica perche' e' una persona adulta e deve prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Chi ha sensi di colpa, come dice di avere, cerca di avere un minimo di sensibilita'.Adesso e' appena uscita, abbiamo “parlato“ un po' e mi ha ridetto che per lei non e' facile ma questa e' la situazione. Poi le ho detto cosa pensa di fare con lui dopo la separazione. Mi ha risposto che non intende fare niente, che per i bambini non cambiera' nulla e dopo qualche insistenza (l'altro avrebbe un sacco di problemi, bla bla bla), si e' lasciata sfuggire che e' stata contattata dalla moglie dell'amante. Ho preso la palla al balzo per dirle che allora lui le aveva raccontato un sacco di stupidaggini, che non era vero che erano gia' separati in casa... Come al solito si e' richiusa in se stessa, ha solo detto che in questo dialogo la moglie di lui le ricordava che avevano tre figli piccoli...Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?


Ma che bella figura la "new entry" della sorella. Comprendo il fastidio di questa intromissione, ma considerala una portavoce che in ogni caso parrebbe fare il gioco di tua moglie. In un modo o nell'altro ti porta informazioni che ti sono utili a comprendere la posizione e gli intenti di tua moglie. A meno che lei sia totalmente succube della sorella, ma non credo proprio si a questo il caso.

L'ideale per lei è che ti defilassi. Pensa un po', casa, figli e vita (la sua) pressochè invariata ammesso che tu sparisca. Ma che gli avrai fatto a questa donna? Si è trasformata in una mantide in un processo durato 20 anni.

Se vuoi comunicare con lei, prima di rischiare un interruzione senza appello, dovrai fare lo sforzo di metterti nei suoi panni per tentare di comprendere i suoi pensieri. Trovare un modo per cui lei possa francamente parlarti di lei e quindi di voi. La sua chiusura probabilmente è dovuta a quelle che infondo sono le tue aspettative rispetto alle sue intenzioni, quindi non può esserci dialogo.

Se con quel biglietto dimostrava di comprendere la tua sofferenza, col comportamento di stamattina ti dice di non farti illusioni.

Francamente Eagle, puoi tentare di rovistare quanto vuoi, alla fine si tratta solo di disamoramento. Sentire la moglie di lui però potrebbe farti bene. Potresti restare in attesa e lasciare che il tuo avvocato possa comunque tutelarti.

Ma se lei palesasse chiare intenzioni di separazione tu cosa vorresti? Lei da parte sua è stata fin troppo chiara.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non contatterei la moglie, lascia che se la veda lei magari le serve ad aprire gli occhi.
> Per il resto mi spiace davvero. Essere in torto e voler a tutti costi mandare via un uomo dalla propria casa togliendogli la quotidianità con i suoi figli io non riesco a condividerlo. Da questo punto di vista siete davvero penalizzati



concordoche brutta situazione


----------



## Diletta (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?



Sì, contatta la moglie di lui così saprai come stanno le cose nella loro famiglia. E' il momento di saperle.
Ricordati che sei sempre il marito e ne hai tutti i diritti del mondo.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, con questa informazione sei stato messo al corrente di un fatto. L'"altro" è un vero coglione: per farsi l'amante si è cacciato in un bel casino. Bugie a lei, alla moglie, tre figli piangenti trasformabili in scudi umani. Situazione ingestibile. Non vorrei essere al suo posto...
> Faccio appello all'intuito (e alla sensibilità) delle donne che scrivono su questo forum. Penso che la cosa migliore sia continuare a dimostrarti sereno e fermo, concentrati sui tuoi ragazzi e falle vedere che tu, diversamente dall'altro, sai comportarti da uomo adulto.
> La moglie di _inseminator_ è già al corrente. Penso che al momento non ci sia bisogno che tu ti metta in contatto con lei, puoi farlo ma probabilmente in poco tempo potrai assistere alle mosse micidiali di una donna incazzata. In questo guazzabuglio di comportamenti contorti e incoerenti sei tu l'unico ad essere in equilibrio.
> Sembra che tu abbia un _serpentello_ in famiglia: ma cosa hai fatto a tua cognata?


Mah, che le ho fatto? Direi proprio nulla, semplicemente mia moglie ha trovato una spalla "ideale" alla sua nuova visione della vita. Con mia cognata non ho avuto mai problemi, è solo che, diciamo, abbiamo idee esistenziali un pò diverse. Se ne è andata a convivere a 18 anni con un uomo, più grande di lei di 25 anni e poi se lo è sposato (lo sono ancora). Il marito è al terzo matrimonio e ha mantenuto ottimi rapporti con le precedenti mogli. Diciamo che rappresentano le moderne famiglie allargate a detta loro felici...


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Eagle, quando fui tradito per la seconda volta e mi chiudevo nel bagno di casa di lei (visto che ero a Roma da lei quando avevo scoperto il tutto) a piangere da solo per quei 5 minuti, lei voleva stare con me un minuto e 5 dopo mi diceva che tanto si sentiva che non sarebbe mai durato....il tutto da sola.
Quando ti tradiscono diventano inaffidabili persino al loro cervello, ma dimmi, che cosa hai fatto alla sorella che la incita contro di te? Secondo me la sorella sapeva già da prima del suo tradimento, torchiala e fai in modo di avere testimoni, cerca di portare la situazione non come se fosse una crisi nota di voi due, ma di qualcosa di architettato, ti dico questo perchè adesso devi anche pararti il culo, perchè tu sei il tipico uomo che finisce di perdere la casa, i figli e la moglie, pagarsi un affitto in un buco di casa con il cesso che perde e nel frattempo dare quasi tutto quello che possiedi alla cara moglie per il giusto mantenimento figliale magari a fare corsi di Golf al Country club, perchè quelli sono necessari!!! Se nella sua altalena emozionale lei si convince di avere ragione, tu combatterai ad armi impari contro una talebana con missili intecontinentali con testata nucleare e tu con una clava, quindi impara adesso di fare le cose non solo per avere quello che vuoi (la tua famiglia), ma preparati anche la peggio.

Non meriti questo, decisamente non lo meriti.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che bella figura la "new entry" della sorella. Comprendo il fastidio di questa intromissione, ma considerala una portavoce che in ogni caso parrebbe fare il gioco di tua moglie. In un modo o nell'altro ti porta informazioni che ti sono utili a comprendere la posizione e gli intenti di tua moglie. A meno che lei sia totalmente succube della sorella, ma non credo proprio si a questo il caso.
> 
> L'ideale per lei è che ti defilassi. Pensa un po', casa, figli e vita (la sua) pressochè invariata ammesso che tu sparisca. Ma che gli avrai fatto a questa donna? Si è trasformata in una mantide in un processo durato 20 anni.
> 
> ...


Le sue intenzioni al momento sono cristalline. Ciò non significa che lo saranno altrettanto fra qualche tempo, e vale anche per me. Come diceva qualcun altro, purtroppo il processo di separazione sarà lungo e tortuoso, e credo che prendere informazioni da lei, dalla sorella, dalla moglie di lui senza fare rumore, serva per farmi un quadro più chiaro della situazione sia suoi sentimenti e soprattutto sul loro cambiamento, sia sulle strategie da tenere con l'avvocato.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, quando fui tradito per la seconda volta e mi chiudevo nel bagno di casa di lei (visto che ero a Roma da lei quando avevo scoperto il tutto) a piangere da solo per quei 5 minuti, lei voleva stare con me un minuto e 5 dopo mi diceva che tanto si sentiva che non sarebbe mai durato....il tutto da sola.
> Quando ti tradiscono diventano inaffidabili persino al loro cervello, ma dimmi, che cosa hai fatto alla sorella che la incita contro di te? Secondo me la sorella sapeva già da prima del suo tradimento, torchiala e fai in modo di avere testimoni, cerca di portare la situazione non come se fosse una crisi nota di voi due, ma di qualcosa di architettato, ti dico questo perchè adesso devi anche pararti il culo, perchè tu sei il tipico uomo che finisce di perdere la casa, i figli e la moglie, pagarsi un affitto in un buco di casa con il cesso che perde e nel frattempo dare quasi tutto quello che possiedi alla cara moglie per il giusto mantenimento figliale magari a fare corsi di Golf al Country club, perchè quelli sono necessari!!! Se nella sua altalena emozionale lei si convince di avere ragione, tu combatterai ad armi impari contro una talebana con missili intecontinentali con testata nucleare e tu con una clava, quindi impara adesso di fare le cose non solo per avere quello che vuoi (la tua famiglia), ma preparati anche la peggio.
> 
> Non meriti questo, decisamente non lo meriti.


Ottenere informazioni dalla sorella sarà dura, è furba come una volpe. Dimostrare che le cose prima del tradimento andavano bene credo che non sarà francamente difficile... Per il resto, hai ragione, in questo momento è inaffidabile persino al suo cervello ed io in tutta onestà non merito tutto questo. Sul fatto di perdere tutto è vero, è talmente fuori che nei giorni scorsi mi continuava a parlare delle vacanze estive (gli anni scorsi si facevano, compresa lei, quasi due mesi...) come qualcosa di assolutamente necessario per i bambini, perchè devono continuare a fare la vita di prima. E' prioprio fuori di testa, non capisce che le cose purtroppo, per tanti motivi, economici e logistici, dovranno cambiare?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stamattina ho avuto gia' la conferma delle tue parole. Appena presentatasi a casa, mi ha aggredito affermando che lei non ce la fa a fare questa vita, che le pesa uscire la sera e rientrare la mattina presto quando e' il suo turno di stare fuori, che pensa che questa non sia la soluzione migliore per i bambini (o per lei?). In sostanza, non lo ha detto espressamente ma era chiaro il senso del suo discorso, mi sta invitando di nuovo ad andarmene di casa. Alle mie rimostranze (era stata lei, insieme alla sorella, a propormi questa soluzione temporanea), al fatto che le abbia detto che e' inutile scrivere quei biglietti se la mattina dopo si comporta in questo modo, che deve decidere una volta per tutte cosa fare della sua vita, ha risposto semplicemente: “Tu non hai capito, la mia vita e' con i miei figli ed e' in questa casa“. Poi mi ha fatto l'elenco degli impegni a scuola dei bambini a cui non potra' partecipare... Ecco, questo e' il suo comportamento vigliacco dopo una notte passata fuori. Lo scudo dei bambini e' sempre pronto per essere rispolverato, a me sembra in tutta franchezza che questi giorni stiano meglio ed e' ovvio che chiedano di me quando non ci sono e il contrario quando non c'e' lei, ci hanno sempre visti tutti insieme... Questa soluzione temporanea era stata condivisa e giudicata da entrambi faticosa ma la meno indolore per i bambini, per procedere gradualmente alla separazione.Sara' un caso, ma tutte le volte che va dalla sorella (ieri ha dormito a casa sua, non della madre che non condivide le sue scelte) torna agguerrita ad elencarmi i suoi diritti. La stessa sorella che il giorno della scoperta del tradimento mi disse che dovevo farmene una ragione facendomi capire che era finita, la stessa sorella che giorni fa si presento' all'una di notte a casa mia per convincermi di dormire fuori a giorni alterni, la stessa sorella che l'accompagna dall'avvocato e parla per lei senza che mia moglie apra bocca... Mi pare evidente che non sia consigliata bene ma questo non la giustifica perche' e' una persona adulta e deve prendersi le sue responsabilita'. Chi ha sensi di colpa, come dice di avere, cerca di avere un minimo di sensibilita'.Adesso e' appena uscita, abbiamo “parlato“ un po' e mi ha ridetto che per lei non e' facile ma questa e' la situazione. Poi le ho detto cosa pensa di fare con lui dopo la separazione. Mi ha risposto che non intende fare niente, che per i bambini non cambiera' nulla e dopo qualche insistenza (l'altro avrebbe un sacco di problemi, bla bla bla), si e' lasciata sfuggire che e' stata contattata dalla moglie dell'amante. Ho preso la palla al balzo per dirle che allora lui le aveva raccontato un sacco di stupidaggini, che non era vero che erano gia' separati in casa... Come al solito si e' richiusa in se stessa, ha solo detto che in questo dialogo la moglie di lui le ricordava che avevano tre figli piccoli...Che faccio, contatto anche io la moglie di lui oppure procedo dritto per la mia strada e mi gioco le mie carte (credo buone) con il mio avvocato, oppure entrambe le cose in parallelo?



I cambi di opinione improvvisi a seconda delle persone con cui parla... sì, come una bimba sperduta.
E' vero che, in quanto adulta, dovrebbe essere abbastanza responsabile da fare le sue scelte.
Ma non sembra esserlo, ti pare?
Sia stato l'essersi impegnata con te quando era troppo giovane, sia stato avere te come sostegno mentre faceva solo mamma e casalinga, sia un senso di inadeguatezza, la paura, la confusione, sia un suo difetto intrinseco... lei ora non sempre parla con le sue parole. Questo lo devi tenere in conto. Proprio per dare a quelle parole il giusto peso.
Tenderei a credere che quel biglietto, scritto di getto, venga da dentro di lei. Mentre le parole di stamattina, vengono dalla sorella...

E quando non ti parla, è perchè ha una paura fottuta di quello che pensa, e non sa esprimerlo. Non sa se quello che pensa è "giusto" o "sbagliato", non sa neppure quello che pensa, forse non riconosce neppure quello che pensa lei o quello che le dicono altre persone. 
Mi è successo... nel periodo più buio, mi è successo...
Ascoltavo questo e quest'altro, e priva quasi completamente di forza di volontà -ormai spappolata- mi aggrappavo alle argomentazioni dell'ultima persona con la quale parlavo.
E quando poi mi confrontavo con mio marito, "utilizzando" quegli stessi argomenti -che _credevo_ fossero miei, _credevo_ di esserne convinta- ovviamente venivano fuori tutte le incertezze etc etc, e dal suo punto di vista non mi aprivo, non parlavo sinceramente.
Bè, aveva ragione, in un certo senso. 

Io non so se consigliarti questo, non so se ne vale la pena, non so se tu, o qualunque essere umano, ne ha le forze.
Ma tornate a stare nella stessa casa. Dille che ha tutto il tempo che vuole, che non serve parlare di separazione adesso. Avvisala... che sembra che i suoi atteggiamenti cambino a seconda delle persone con cui parla, e che _lungi da te allontanarla dalla sua famiglia_ (vedi la sorella) vuoi che lei si senta tranquilla e convinta delle sue decisioni.

Le si prepara una tempesta non indifferente dalla parte dell'amante. Sarà ancora più spersa e succube di personalità più forti come quella della sorella.

Non so se riuscirete mai a ritrovare amore tra di voi... ma forse, almeno, se tu riuscissi a _proteggerla_ (e mi rendo conto che è chiederti di lacerarti il cuore da solo) potreste arrivare a una vita più serena...

magari ricominciate la terapia di coppia. Magari non con l'intento di parlare di voi -questo sembra che la allontani- ma per parlare dei bambini. E così intanto mantenete un dialogo, a cui lei sembra sfuggire eprchè, in fondo, sa che la colpa è tutta sua....


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Ottenere informazioni dalla sorella sarà dura, è furba come una volpe. Dimostrare che le cose prima del tradimento andavano bene credo che non sarà francamente difficile... Per il resto, hai ragione, in questo momento è inaffidabile persino al suo cervello ed io in tutta onestà non merito tutto questo. Sul fatto di perdere tutto è vero, è talmente fuori che nei giorni scorsi mi continuava a parlare delle vacanze estive (gli anni scorsi si facevano, compresa lei, quasi due mesi...) come qualcosa di assolutamente necessario per i bambini, perchè devono continuare a fare la vita di prima. E' prioprio fuori di testa, non capisce che le cose purtroppo, per tanti motivi, economici e logistici, dovranno cambiare?


Ma dove sta scritto che devi sopportare tutto questo?ma dove è scritto che devi prendere ceffoni morali dalla mattina alla sera?ma dove è scritto che adesso devi subire anche le sparate di questa merda di sorella?Sai che c'è?che contano solo i tuoi figli caro mio,lei è morta,e credo che sia arrivato il momento di difenderti,di difendere la tua vita,sei tu quello danneggiato... adesso proprio basta.Si, sei stato accanto ad un idiota nella migliore delle ipotesi,è arrivato il momento di lasciarla al suo destino,ma scherziamo?La tua vita merita rispetto,la tua esistenza merita rispetto e se tua moglie non è arrivata a capire questo,incomincia a capirlo tu.I figli?quando saranno grandi capiranno,adesso vedi di uscire da quella casa il più velocemente possibile,e incomincia a far capire al duo monnezza che sei pronto a combattere la tua guerra.E cazzo!!


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I cambi di opinione improvvisi a seconda delle persone con cui parla... sì, come una bimba sperduta.
> E' vero che, in quanto adulta, dovrebbe essere abbastanza responsabile da fare le sue scelte.
> Ma non sembra esserlo, ti pare?
> Sia stato l'essersi impegnata con te quando era troppo giovane, sia stato avere te come sostegno mentre faceva solo mamma e casalinga, sia un senso di inadeguatezza, la paura, la confusione, sia un suo difetto intrinseco... lei ora non sempre parla con le sue parole. Questo lo devi tenere in conto. Proprio per dare a quelle parole il giusto peso.
> ...


Nausicaa, mi offri sempre spunti di riflessione interessanti. Mia moglie sembra ora sperduta e fra un attimo determinata. Sulla separazione non so, voglio pensarci su e comunque gli avvocati devono ancora sentirci per intavolare una trattativa, credo quindi che ci voglia ancora tempo e spero che ne passi molto in modo da dare ad entrambi il tempo di "sbollire". In effetti, a parte questa mattina, le cose negli ultimi giorni andavano meglio, non abbiamo litigato e forse il suo atteggiamento nervoso deriva anche dalla chiamata ricevuta dalla moglie di lui.
Tornare insieme nella stessa casa forse è presto, voglio vedere come andranno i prossimi giorni. Anche alla terapia di coppia avevo pensato, ma per adesso, ripeto, preferisco stare un poco sereno come sono stati negli ultimi giorni. Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che devi sopportare tutto questo?ma dove è scritto che devi prendere ceffoni morali dalla mattina alla sera?ma dove è scritto che adesso devi subire anche le sparate di questa merda di sorella?Sai che c'è?che contano solo i tuoi figli caro mio,lei è morta,e credo che sia arrivato il momento di difenderti,di difendere la tua vita,sei tu quello danneggiato... adesso proprio basta.Si, sei stato accanto ad un idiota nella migliore delle ipotesi,è arrivato il momento di lasciarla al suo destino,ma scherziamo?La tua vita merita rispetto,la tua esistenza merita rispetto e se tua moglie non è arrivata a capire questo,incomincia a capirlo tu.I figli?quando saranno grandi capiranno,adesso vedi di uscire da quella casa il più velocemente possibile,e incomincia a far capire al duo monnezza che sei pronto a combattere la tua guerra.E cazzo!!


Sai... se all'inizio fossi stata stronza e "cattiva", le cose adesso per me e mia figlia sarebbero molto migliori.
Ho cercato di essere civile, e quello che ho ottenuto è stato che il mio ex se ne è approfittato.
Chissà.... anche questo tuo punto di vista ha senso...

Conosco anche altri casi in cui è valso il "colpisci epr primo, colpisci duro, e vedrai che la giustizia si piegherà al tuo volere"

Però... io ora so che quando Fra sarà grande e mi chiederà cosa è successo, potrò dirle tutta la verità.
Mio marito dovrebbe dirle che ha sequestrato i miei risparmi, che ha trattato male e fatto piangere una povera vecchia morente, che ha mentito e falsificato cose. Che le ha impedito di avere una casa con me fino a che ha potuto, anche se era solo a beneficio di lei, nostra figlia.
Mio marito avrà i miei beni, casa, tutto, ma si porterà un peso che io non ho.

Alla fine... ogni tanto vorrei essere stata stronza. Ogni tanto invece, vedo la perdita economica come un prezzo che pago "volentieri", che pago per la mia stupidità, per i miei errori, per i miei sbagli, ma che non mi impedirà di avere una vita serena.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Nausicaa, mi offri sempre spunti di riflessione interessanti. Mia moglie sembra ora sperduta e fra un attimo determinata. Sulla separazione non so, voglio pensarci su e comunque gli avvocati devono ancora sentirci per intavolare una trattativa, credo quindi che ci voglia ancora tempo e spero che ne passi molto in modo da dare ad entrambi il tempo di "sbollire". In effetti, a parte questa mattina, le cose negli ultimi giorni andavano meglio, non abbiamo litigato e forse il suo atteggiamento nervoso deriva anche dalla chiamata ricevuta dalla moglie di lui.
> Tornare insieme nella stessa casa forse è presto, voglio vedere come andranno i prossimi giorni. Anche alla terapia di coppia avevo pensato, ma per adesso, ripeto, preferisco stare un poco sereno come sono stati negli ultimi giorni. Grazie


Guarda, ne stai passando così tante che ovviamente devi scegliere quello che ti mantiene nella sanità mentale.
Io, come ti ho detto, non so che farei al tuo posto, non so se avrei la forza di essere così lucida. 

Sei molto in gamba, complimenti di cuore.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai... se all'inizio fossi stata stronza e "cattiva", le cose adesso per me e mia figlia sarebbero molto migliori.
> Ho cercato di essere civile, e quello che ho ottenuto è stato che il mio ex se ne è approfittato.
> Chissà.... anche questo tuo punto di vista ha senso...
> 
> ...


Se scrvo così c'è un motivo.Il primo approccio deve essere improntato all'essere civili,solo il primo.Se non viene corrisposto deve cambiare il linguaggio comunicativo cara mia.Ne ho viste troppe di cose,ne ho vissute tante,ho capito il meccanissmo,bisogna essere civili con chi è civile,con chi tenta di affossarti, badando solo ai cazzi suoi non si può essere civili bisogna mostrare i denti.Buoni si, fessi no,arriva pure il momento nella vita di sapersi difendere,di far rispettare la propria vita e la propria dignità,a nessuno deve essere permesso di dirci cosa siamo,chi siamo!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scrvo così c'è un motivo.Il primo approccio deve essere improntato all'essere civili,solo il primo.Se non viene corrisposto deve cambiare il linguaggio comunicativo cara mia.Ne ho viste troppe di cose,ne ho vissute tante,ho capito il meccanissmo,bisogna essere civili con chi è civile,con chi tenta di affossarti, badando solo ai cazzi suoi non si può essere civili bisogna mostrare i denti.Buoni si, fessi no,arriva pure il momento nella vita di sapersi difendere,di far rispettare la propria vita e la propria dignità,a nessuno deve essere permesso di dirci cosa siamo,chi siamo!


verde mio.

non sempre è facile riuscirci però..


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> verde mio.
> 
> non sempre è facile riuscirci però..


Non è facile ma ci si deve volere bene.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è facile ma ci si deve volere bene.



lo so, purtroppo spesso inizi a volerti bene dopo che hai toccato il fondo


----------



## Daniele (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa, lui è un uomo, se la moglie continua per questa strada lui perderà tutto e dovrà mantenere anche lei che non lavora comprese le sue rischieste du 2 mesi di ferie per il bene dei figli (perchè ai figli non devi togliere nulla di quello che avevano prima, no?). Questo uomo potrebbe finire per colpa di una donna in crisi a vivere con una manciata di soldi e con il solo piacere di poter dire in futuro alla prole che lui era dalla parte della ragione? Nausicaa, la vita è solo una e non è possibile farsela rovinare per colpa di una moglie sbagliata e di un giudice che ha il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del culo!


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

non credo, che si tratti sempre "di volersi bene" ...

a volte, si è troppo permissivi, si vuole dare tempo, 
si vuole dare una chance anche all'altra parte, di capire, 
capire se e chi gli sta accanto ... 
e si accettano ... tante cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, lui è un uomo, se la moglie continua per questa strada lui perderà tutto e dovrà mantenere anche lei che non lavora comprese le sue rischieste du 2 mesi di ferie per il bene dei figli (perchè ai figli non devi togliere nulla di quello che avevano prima, no?). Questo uomo potrebbe finire per colpa di una donna in crisi a vivere con una manciata di soldi e con il solo piacere di poter dire in futuro alla prole che lui era dalla parte della ragione? Nausicaa, la vita è solo una e non è possibile farsela rovinare per colpa di una moglie sbagliata e di un giudice che ha il cuore troppo troppo vicino al buco del culo!


Daniele, lo so che non ci siamo mai incontrati, quindi non puoi giurarci, ma... sai che sono una donna anche io? :smile:

Non dico che non ci sia il rischio che dici, comincio a pensare che dipenda tanto dall'atteggiamento delle persone. Ma ormai il sesso di chi si separa e fa lo stronz* comincia a contare sempre meno.
Altrimenti com'è che io sto qui che ogni notte rimango sveglia per il terrore di non potermi occupare di mia figlia come lei desidera e come lei ne ha bisogno?

Però hai ragione. Essere troppo civili è rischioso purtroppo. _Quando si arriva alla separazione._
Eagle mica ne è ancora convinto....


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove sta scritto che devi sopportare tutto questo?ma dove è scritto che devi prendere ceffoni morali dalla mattina alla sera?ma dove è scritto che adesso devi subire anche le sparate di questa merda di sorella?Sai che c'è?che contano solo i tuoi figli caro mio,lei è morta,e credo che sia arrivato il momento di difenderti,di difendere la tua vita,sei tu quello danneggiato... adesso proprio basta.Si, sei stato accanto ad un idiota nella migliore delle ipotesi,è arrivato il momento di lasciarla al suo destino,ma scherziamo?La tua vita merita rispetto,la tua esistenza merita rispetto e se tua moglie non è arrivata a capire questo,incomincia a capirlo tu.I figli?quando saranno grandi capiranno,adesso vedi di uscire da quella casa il più velocemente possibile,e incomincia a far capire al duo monnezza che sei pronto a combattere la tua guerra.E cazzo!!


Se potessi ti "smeralderei" :up::up::up:


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, lo so che non ci siamo mai incontrati, quindi non puoi giurarci, ma... sai che sono una donna anche io? :smile:
> 
> Non dico che non ci sia il rischio che dici, comincio a pensare che dipenda tanto dall'atteggiamento delle persone. Ma ormai il sesso di chi si separa e fa lo stronz* comincia a contare sempre meno.
> Altrimenti com'è che io sto qui che ogni notte rimango sveglia per il terrore di non potermi occupare di mia figlia come lei desidera e come lei ne ha bisogno?
> ...


Purtroppo no, forse perchè tutto è avvenuto troppo velocemente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2013)

Quoto Nausicaa senza riserve


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Le sue intenzioni al momento sono cristalline. Ciò non significa che lo saranno altrettanto fra qualche tempo, e vale anche per me. Come diceva qualcun altro, purtroppo il processo di separazione sarà lungo e tortuoso, e credo che prendere informazioni da lei, dalla sorella, dalla moglie di lui senza fare rumore, serva per farmi un quadro più chiaro della situazione sia suoi sentimenti e soprattutto sul loro cambiamento, sia sulle strategie da tenere con l'avvocato.


Secondo me più che chiarire e potrebbe creare seri fraintendimenti.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me più che chiarire e potrebbe creare seri fraintendimenti.


Perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me più che chiarire e potrebbe creare seri fraintendimenti.


Specie parlando con la moglie di lui. Dei sentimenti della persona per la quale il marito sta smollando la famiglia. Brrrrr.


----------



## sienne (22 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

probabilmente, ho qualche rondella fuori posto ...
l'avevo già scritto ... 

ora, tutti sanno di tutti ... 
bisogna ancora aspettare un po' ... 
ma se la cosa, non si snoda ... 
io proporrei, di mettersi a tavolino tutti quanti! 

ci sono dei bambini di mezzo ... 
e se il loro futuro è divenire "fratellini" ... 
ci vorrei vedere moooolto chiaro ...

sienne


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Specie parlando con la moglie di lui. Dei sentimenti della persona per la quale il marito sta smollando la famiglia. Brrrrr.


Perchè, scusate. Sul fatto che mia moglie sia innomorata dell'altro non ci piove. Io vorrei solo capire se tutto il castello d'amore che si sono costruiti è reale oppure si basa su menzogne. Sua moglie sicuramente sarà incazzata, ma potrebbe esserlo perchè è innamorata (e allora lui avrebbe raccontato un sacco di balle a mia moglie) oppure perchè semplicemente teme di restare sola con tre figli. Potrebbe essere che lui ha fatto una cosa del genere già altre volte oppure lei potrebbe dirmi che stavolta fa sul serio, che è veramente è innamorato e che vuole andare a vivere con mia moglie. In questa seconda ipotesi le cose si complicherebbero e dovrei prendere le mie precauzioni con il mio avvocato.
Non credi che saperne di più sia utile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Perchè, scusate. Sul fatto che mia moglie sia innomorata dell'altro non ci piove. Io vorrei solo capire se tutto il castello d'amore che si sono costruiti è reale oppure si basa su menzogne. Sua moglie sicuramente sarà incazzata, ma potrebbe esserlo perchè è innamorata (e allora lui avrebbe raccontato un sacco di balle a mia moglie) oppure perchè semplicemente teme di restare sola con tre figli. Potrebbe essere che lui ha fatto una cosa del genere già altre volte oppure lei potrebbe dirmi che stavolta fa sul serio, che è veramente è innamorato e che vuole andare a vivere con mia moglie. In questa seconda ipotesi le cose si complicherebbero e dovrei prendere le mie precauzioni con il mio avvocato.
> Non credi che saperne di più sia utile?


Ma il tuo problema mica è in quali rapporti è lui con sua moglie e viceversa, sai? Tua moglie ha un matrimonio in piedi con dei figli. Tu e lei solo di questo siete responsabili e solo questo vi deve interessare. Lui potrebbe essere Barbablù, potrebbe aver mentito a sua moglie ed alla tua... e allora?  Cosa dimostrerebbe questo, cosa risolverebbe? Cosa vuoi, che ti chieda la mano di tua moglie per stare tranquillo? Vuoi accertarti che abbia intenzioni serie? O che non le abbia? 
Ma lei non è una giovin fanciulla inesperta della vita... è una donna che sta facendo le sue scelte.
Di testa sua.
Poca testa, se vuoi, ma sua.
Gli altri non c'entrano.
Tu, tramite l'avvocato, potresti mettere voce credo solo su eventuali future convivenze che riguardino i tuoi figli.
Eagle...  io capisco i tuoi tentativi, davvero... ma purtroppo sono inutili, potenzialmente dannosi.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma il tuo problema mica è in quali rapporti è lui con sua moglie e viceversa, sai? T*ua moglie ha un matrimonio in piedi con dei figli*. Tu e lei solo di questo siete responsabili e solo questo vi deve interessare. Lui potrebbe essere Barbablù, potrebbe aver mentito a sua moglie ed alla tua... e allora?  Cosa dimostrerebbe questo, cosa risolverebbe? Cosa vuoi, che ti chieda la mano di tua moglie per stare tranquillo? Vuoi accertarti che abbia intenzioni serie? O che non le abbia?
> Ma lei non è una giovin fanciulla inesperta della vita... è una donna che sta facendo le sue scelte.
> Di testa sua.
> Poca testa, se vuoi, ma sua.
> ...



In piedi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In piedi?


Non vedo l'immagine ma pazienza. Quello che voglio dire è che questo matrimonio dipende da lei, solo da lei. Purtroppo è così.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vedo l'immagine ma pazienza. Quello che voglio dire è che questo matrimonio dipende da lei, solo da lei. Purtroppo è così.


Io vedo solo eagle che si sta consegnando ad una stronza che non merita, punto.E ancora non ha capito che agire come sta facendo ottiene solo che la moglie perde ancora di più il rispetto per lui....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vedo solo eagle che si sta consegnando ad una stronza che non merita, punto.E ancora non ha capito che agire come sta facendo ottiene solo che la moglie perde ancora di più il rispetto per lui....!


Sono sostanzialmente della tua idea... ma capisco che Eagle cerchi di salvare la famiglia dei suoi figli, oltre che la sua.


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sostanzialmente della tua idea... ma capisco che Eagle cerchi di salvare la famiglia dei suoi figli, oltre che la sua.


Penso che per salvare qualsiasi rapporto prima si dovrebbe salvare la propria dignità di persona.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono sostanzialmente della tua idea... ma capisco che Eagle cerchi di salvare la famiglia dei suoi figli, oltre che la sua.



a che prezzo? 
i figli cresceranno e faranno la loro vita...e lui? quanto dovrà pagare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a che prezzo?
> i figli cresceranno e faranno la loro vita...e lui? quanto dovrà pagare?


ma guarda che di principio sono d'accordo. Io non avrei sopportato quello che ha sopportato Eagle... però lo capisco.
Quello che mi preoccupa è che ad un certo punto crolli lui, non mi piacciono certe sfumature delle sue frasi.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che di principio sono d'accordo. Io non avrei sopportato quello che ha sopportato Eagle... però lo capisco.
> Quello che *mi preoccupa è che ad un certo punto crolli *lui, non mi piacciono certe sfumature delle sue frasi.



appunto, deve allontanarsi da lei..se ci sarà tempo e modo di tornare indietro lo faranno.
ma io credo che al momento la situazione sia solo deleteria


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, con questa informazione sei stato messo al corrente di un fatto. L'"altro" è un vero coglione: per farsi l'amante si è cacciato in un bel casino. Bugie a lei, alla moglie, tre figli piangenti trasformabili in scudi umani. Situazione ingestibile. Non vorrei essere al suo posto...
> Faccio appello all'intuito (e alla sensibilità) delle donne che scrivono su questo forum. Penso che la cosa migliore sia continuare a dimostrarti sereno e fermo, concentrati sui tuoi ragazzi e falle vedere che tu, diversamente dall'altro, sai comportarti da uomo adulto.
> La moglie di _inseminator_ è già al corrente. Penso che al momento non ci sia bisogno che tu ti metta in contatto con lei, puoi farlo ma probabilmente in poco tempo potrai assistere alle mosse micidiali di una donna incazzata. In questo guazzabuglio di comportamenti contorti e incoerenti sei tu l'unico ad essere in equilibrio.
> Sembra che tu abbia un _serpentello_ in famiglia: ma cosa hai fatto a tua cognata?


Straquoto ogni singola parola :up:


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che di principio sono d'accordo. Io non avrei sopportato quello che ha sopportato Eagle... però lo capisco.Quello che mi preoccupa è che ad un certo punto crolli lui, non mi piacciono certe sfumature delle sue frasi.


Hai ragione Sbriciolata, certe sfumature delle mia frasi non piacciono neanche a me. La verita' e' che in fondo sono ancora innamorato di lei e questa non e' una buona cosa. Per fortuna stasera mi ha fatto incazzare di nuovo cosi' mi allontano sempre più' da lei. Cosa e' successo? Appena tornato a casa ha ricevuto una telefonata sul cellulare, si e' molto innervosita, non ha risposto, mi ha detto che era la moglie di lui. Sembra che la stia tartassando, alla faccia del matrimonio finito da tempo... Sembra che abbia ricevuto una telefonata anonima e una lettera che la informavano della relazione extraconiugale del marito. Non sembra affatto felice della cosa, anzi... Mia moglie le ha risposto che non e' con lei che deve parlare, ma con il marito. E' proprio vero, Dio li fa e poi li accoppia! Si scaricano entrambi la coscienza...Comunque dai, stasera va meglio.


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sbriciolata, certe sfumature delle mia frasi non piacciono neanche a me. La verita' e' che in fondo sono ancora innamorato di lei e questa non e' una buona cosa. Per fortuna stasera mi ha fatto incazzare di nuovo cosi' mi allontano sempre più' da lei. Cosa e' successo? Appena tornato a casa ha ricevuto una telefonata sul cellulare, si e' molto innervosita, non ha risposto, mi ha detto che era la moglie di lui. Sembra che la stia tartassando, alla faccia del matrimonio finito da tempo... Sembra che abbia ricevuto una telefonata anonima e una lettera che la informavano della relazione extraconiugale del marito. Non sembra affatto felice della cosa, anzi... *Mia moglie le ha risposto che non e' con lei che deve parlare, ma con il marito. *E' proprio vero, Dio li fa e poi li accoppia! Si scaricano entrambi la coscienza...Comunque dai, stasera va meglio.


La pioggia di telefonate dà da pensare: sembra che la moglie di lui non abbia nessuna intenzione di mollare la presa. Questo, di per sè, non significa affatto che lui non sia stato chiaro con lei. Comunque stiano le cose, penso che lo scopriremo a breve...

Sul neretto, però, la vedo come tua moglie.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La pioggia di telefonate dà da pensare: sembra che la moglie di lui non abbia nessuna intenzione di mollare la presa. Questo, di per sè, non significa affatto che lui non sia stato chiaro con lei. Comunque stiano le cose, penso che lo scopriremo a breve...Sul neretto, però, la vedo come tua moglie.


Io continuo a pensare che questo sia un modo troppo facile di scaricarsi la coscienza. Mi spiego. Se uno entra in casa mia e ruba non puo' dire che lo ha fatto in modo lecito perche' la porta era aperta. Ora e' ovvio che la porta era aperta (mia moglie e' adulta quindi sapeva cosa facesse) ma cio' non toglie che sei entrato in casa mia e io, un po', me la prendo anche con te. In caso contrario potremmo dire che tutto e' ammissibile perche' c'e' l'amore e quindi tutto e' giustificato. Io non condivido affatto questo tipo di relativismo, stiamo parlando di due matrimoni, di progetti di vita e di 5 bambini coinvolti, senza contare dei sentimenti delle persone che hanno subito questa situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I cambi di opinione improvvisi a seconda delle persone con cui parla... sì, come una bimba sperduta.
> E' vero che, in quanto adulta, dovrebbe essere abbastanza responsabile da fare le sue scelte.
> Ma non sembra esserlo, ti pare?
> Sia stato l'essersi impegnata con te quando era troppo giovane, sia stato avere te come sostegno mentre faceva solo mamma e casalinga, sia un senso di inadeguatezza, la paura, la confusione, sia un suo difetto intrinseco... lei ora non sempre parla con le sue parole. Questo lo devi tenere in conto. Proprio per dare a quelle parole il giusto peso.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che questo sia un modo troppo facile di scaricarsi la coscienza. Mi spiego. Se uno entra in casa mia e ruba non puo' dire che lo ha fatto in modo lecito perche' la porta era aperta. Ora e' ovvio che la porta era aperta (mia moglie e' adulta quindi sapeva cosa facesse) ma cio' non toglie che sei entrato in casa mia e io, un po', me la prendo anche con te. In caso contrario potremmo dire che tutto e' ammissibile perche' c'e' l'amore e quindi tutto e' giustificato. Io non condivido affatto questo tipo di relativismo, stiamo parlando di due matrimoni, di progetti di vita e di 5 bambini coinvolti, senza contare dei sentimenti delle persone che hanno subito questa situazione.


Ho capito cosa intendi, e non intendevo certo affermare che in presenza di sentimenti tutto è lecito. Però perchè tu non tempesti lui di chiamate e invece affronti i discorsi con tua moglie? Perchè è lei che ti ha sposato, ed è lei che è tenuta a darti delle risposte. 
I figli c'entrano fino ad un certo punto: qui c'è una donna che non vuole perdere suo marito, e ha sicuramente tutte le ragioni del mondo a volere ciò che desidera, ma asfissiare la donna con cui lui si vede è una mossa da disperate. Tra l'altro, se conta sul fatto che tua moglie molli la presa per sfinimento mi sa che ha trovato proprio la donna sbagliata. E' perdente su tutto il fronte.

E comunque il marito sarà pure un coglione, ma se vuole andarsene vuole andarsene, e anche lui avrà i suoi buoni motivi. Non mi piace chi tratta un compagno come una sua proprietà e batte i piedini per la stizza. Un po' di dignità, e che cavolo.


----------



## Zod (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Perchè, scusate. Sul fatto che mia moglie sia innomorata dell'altro non ci piove. Io vorrei solo capire se tutto il castello d'amore che si sono costruiti è reale oppure si basa su menzogne. Sua moglie sicuramente sarà incazzata, ma potrebbe esserlo perchè è innamorata (e allora lui avrebbe raccontato un sacco di balle a mia moglie) oppure perchè semplicemente teme di restare sola con tre figli. Potrebbe essere che lui ha fatto una cosa del genere già altre volte oppure lei potrebbe dirmi che stavolta fa sul serio, che è veramente è innamorato e che vuole andare a vivere con mia moglie. In questa seconda ipotesi le cose si complicherebbero e dovrei prendere le mie precauzioni con il mio avvocato.
> Non credi che saperne di più sia utile?


Se tua moglie è innamorata dell'amante, allora non è più innamorata di te. Tu ti stai preoccupando immotivatamente del loro rapporto. L'unico dato di fatto è che vuole separarsi da te. Se proprio vuoi tentare di recuperare perchè la ami ancora dovresti preoccuparti del vostro rapporto, non del suo con l'amante, del suo con la sorella, dell'amante con la moglie.

Se poi naufraga la storia con lui cosa fai? Il suo piano B? La riprendi anche se non ti ama, nella speranza che non trovi un altro amante? E se non torna comunque da te? A me pare che abbia le idee chiare più lei di te.

Tu devi capire se la riprenderesti, e in tal caso lavorare solo sul vostro rapporto, diversamente devi pensare solo a tutelare i tuoi figli e te stesso. Metterti in mezzo tra lei e l'amante, e l'amante e la moglie, è follia pura, secondo me.

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sbriciolata, certe sfumature delle mia frasi non piacciono neanche a me. La verita' e' che in fondo sono ancora innamorato di lei e questa non e' una buona cosa. Per fortuna stasera mi ha fatto incazzare di nuovo cosi' mi allontano sempre più' da lei. Cosa e' successo? Appena tornato a casa ha ricevuto una telefonata sul cellulare, si e' molto innervosita, non ha risposto, mi ha detto che era la moglie di lui. Sembra che la stia tartassando, alla faccia del matrimonio finito da tempo... Sembra che abbia ricevuto una telefonata anonima e una lettera che la informavano della relazione extraconiugale del marito. Non sembra affatto felice della cosa, anzi... Mia moglie le ha risposto che non e' con lei che deve parlare, ma con il marito. E' proprio vero, Dio li fa e poi li accoppia! Si scaricano entrambi la coscienza...Comunque dai, stasera va meglio.


è singolare che sia tua moglie che si sia innervosita invece che la moglie di inseminator ma possibile che non comprende che lui ha un tantinello mentito...ah gli occhi a cuoricino cosa non fanno vedere talvolta :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Eagle ama sua moglie, crede nel matrimonio e crede nel valore della responsabilità. Per queste ragioni ho sostenuto che deve trovare modo di parlarle e capire se ci sono margini di riconciliazione. Trovo invece inutile fare pronostici sull'amante e sulle probabilità che lasci la famiglia. Di conseguenza cosa pensa la moglie di lui non è interessante. Non conosciamo nulla delle condizioni economiche delle persone coinvolte, potrebbero pure potersi permettere una separazione e il mantenimento dei figli con pochi problemi. Non credo che si debba far conto su questi problemi per far continuare il matrimonio di eagle. Eagle non mi sembra un uomo che vuole tenersi la moglie perché constatano che si impoverirebbero troppo lasciandosi.La moglie può essere confusa ma può anche aver raggiunto la consapevolezza che il sentimento che prova per eagle non è per lei adeguato per farla restare sposata, sia che l'amante sia disponibile a stare con lei, sia che non lo sia. E questo che deve essere chiarito. La moglie può anche essere travolta dalla confusione assoluta ma è lei che deve capire e comunicare con chiarezza quale scelta intende fare. Concordo sulla necessità di un intervento terzo per gestire la comunicazione tra loro.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eagle ama sua moglie, crede nel matrimonio e crede nel valore della responsabilità. Per queste ragioni ho sostenuto che deve trovare modo di parlarle e capire se ci sono margini di riconciliazione. Trovo invece inutile fare pronostici sull'amante e sulle probabilità che lasci la famiglia. Di conseguenza cosa pensa la moglie di lui non è interessante. Non conosciamo nulla delle condizioni economiche delle persone coinvolte, potrebbero pure potersi permettere una separazione e il mantenimento dei figli con pochi problemi. Non credo che si debba far conto su questi problemi per far continuare il matrimonio di eagle. Eagle non mi sembra un uomo che vuole tenersi la moglie perché constatano che si impoverirebbero troppo lasciandosi.La moglie può essere confusa ma può anche aver raggiunto la consapevolezza che il sentimento che prova per eagle non è per lei adeguato per farla restare sposata, sia che l'amante sia disponibile a stare con lei, sia che non lo sia. E questo che deve essere chiarito. La moglie può anche essere travolta dalla confusione assoluta ma è lei che deve capire e comunicare con chiarezza quale scelta intende fare. Concordo sulla necessità di un intervento terzo per gestire la comunicazione tra loro.


Sai i tuoi post sarebbero molto più assertivi ed efficaci 
se qualche volta al posto del verbo dovere usassi quello di potere.

Sono questioni molto delicate.
E sulle questioni delicate della vita altrui
Il verbo dovere è sovente fuori luogo.

Perchè uno si dice se potessi ti dovrei spaccare la testa.
Ma siccome non posso devo tentare qualsiasi cosa.
Anche la pì stramba.

Noi non viviamo in casa Eagle.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I cambi di opinione improvvisi a seconda delle persone con cui parla... sì, come una bimba sperduta.
> E' vero che, in quanto adulta, dovrebbe essere abbastanza responsabile da fare le sue scelte.
> Ma non sembra esserlo, ti pare?
> Sia stato l'essersi impegnata con te quando era troppo giovane, sia stato avere te come sostegno mentre faceva solo mamma e casalinga, sia un senso di inadeguatezza, la paura, la confusione, sia un suo difetto intrinseco... lei ora non sempre parla con le sue parole. Questo lo devi tenere in conto. Proprio per dare a quelle parole il giusto peso.
> ...


Quoterei tutto ciò che hai scritto Se  la moglie di eagle avesse fatto  un piccolo e momentaneo passo verso di lui: evitare in questo periodo di confusione di rivedere il suo amante. Se si amano alla follia potranno bene star lontani per un po' di tempo. Sarebbe un segno di rispetto verso Eagle e  l'amore  che ha condiviso con lui per tanti anni. Altrimenti a me risulta troppo comodo, infantile ed immaturo il suo comportamento, comprendo la  sua confusione ma la mancanza di rispetto ad oltranza non riesco a comprenderla, a me appare puro e semplice egoismo.


----------



## eagle (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sbriciolata, certe sfumature delle mia frasi non piacciono neanche a me. La verita' e' che in fondo sono ancora innamorato di lei e questa non e' una buona cosa. Per fortuna stasera mi ha fatto incazzare di nuovo cosi' mi allontano sempre più' da lei. Cosa e' successo? Appena tornato a casa ha ricevuto una telefonata sul cellulare, si e' molto innervosita, non ha risposto, mi ha detto che era la moglie di lui. Sembra che la stia tartassando, alla faccia del matrimonio finito da tempo... Sembra che abbia ricevuto una telefonata anonima e una lettera che la informavano della relazione extraconiugale del marito. Non sembra affatto felice della cosa, anzi... Mia moglie le ha risposto che non e' con lei che deve parlare, ma con il marito. E' proprio vero, Dio li fa e poi li accoppia! Si scaricano entrambi la coscienza...Comunque dai, stasera va meglio.


Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai ragione Sbriciolata, certe sfumature delle mia frasi non piacciono neanche a me. La verita' e' che in fondo sono ancora innamorato di lei e questa non e' una buona cosa. Per fortuna stasera mi ha fatto incazzare di nuovo cosi' mi allontano sempre più' da lei. Cosa e' successo? Appena tornato a casa ha ricevuto una telefonata sul cellulare, si e' molto innervosita, non ha risposto, mi ha detto che era la moglie di lui. Sembra che la stia tartassando, alla faccia del matrimonio finito da tempo... Sembra che abbia ricevuto una telefonata anonima e una lettera che la informavano della relazione extraconiugale del marito. Non sembra affatto felice della cosa, anzi... Mia moglie le ha risposto che non e' con lei che deve parlare, ma con il marito. E' proprio vero, Dio li fa e poi li accoppia! Si scaricano entrambi la coscienza...Comunque dai, stasera va meglio.


Una lettera anonima? C'è un'altra amante in giro?


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


Azz, avevo ipotizzato che ci sarebbero stati presto dei colpi di scena, ma non immaginavo così presto e neanche che fossero di tale portata! E' una specie di Beautiful! 

Ne esci da gran signore, eagle. Magra soddisfazione, commenterai tu. 
E' il circo tutto intorno a te che... brrrr.

'notte


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una lettera anonima? C'è un'altra amante in giro?


Ottima domanda, Sbri :up:


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


ok,prendi i tuoi figli e scappa.  questa è da ricovero


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


temo ci sia un'altra amante in giro. Facocera pure. Dato che non so cosa hai letto in giro e non voglio che tu pensi che io abbia voglia di scherzare... facocera è la definizione nata qui dentro di una tipologia di amante. Il tipo: se non sarai mio non sarai di nessun'altra o qualcosa del genere.Ma non c'è tanto da scherzare, noi ridiamo per smitizzarle. Allora: visto che qualcuno ha accesso al telefono di tua moglie, deve aver avuto accesso al telefono di lui. Quindi: o la moglie... o un'altra donna.
Io se fossi in te non direi nulla, ma proprio nulla a tua moglie. Se viene a sapere della telefonata, amen: puoi dire che eri preoccupato per le telefonate che lei riceveva e volevi capire.
Ma: è lei che si deve rendere conto di come stanno le cose, SE stanno come la moglie te le ha presentate. Quindi... come hai giustamente scritto, che se la vedano loro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ottima domanda, Sbri :up:


questo mi sa sia un collezionista, altro che due cuori e una capanna.


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo mi sa sia un collezionista, altro che due cuori e una capanna.


Anche se la situazione non dovesse essere così grama, sarà comunque una bella doccia fredda per la moglie di eagle :nuke:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche se la situazione non dovesse essere così grama, sarà comunque una bella doccia fredda per la moglie di eagle :nuke:


eh mi sa di sì. Ma sarebbe pure ora che si svegliasse, la bella addormentata. Mica sempre ci si risveglia con il bacio del principe.


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh mi sa di sì. Ma sarebbe pure ora che si svegliasse, la bella addormentata. Mica sempre ci si risveglia con il bacio del principe.



Si sveglierà un po' di gente, ho idea.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


Ora mi spiego meglio il nervino  di tua moglie, non coronerà il suo sogno d'amore e lo sta capendo


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


Ti ha fatto bene chiamarla. Quindi era una specie di messa in scena, mai decollata perché il "parassita" ha ritrattato. Praticamente, dopo aver promesso mari e monti, ipotizzato idilli e pronunciato poemi amorosi da innamorato, appena scoperto dalla moglie tronca subito l'excursus amoroso fatto solo di chiacchiere. Sospettava anche di te come mittente della lettera? Immagino sarai un po' rinfrancato, come vincere una battaglia in una lunga guerra. Ora tua moglie dovrebbe iniziare a battere il chiodo sulla separazione. Se non altro, per orgoglio almeno. Non vorrà deluderci sul fatto che ha creato tutto questo casotto per nulla?! Continua a stare fermo al tuo posto e tranquillo, stai sereno e proteggi i bambini, staremo a vedere cosa succede appena l'adrenalina di tua moglie comincia a scarseggiare.


----------



## oceansize (22 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi spiego meglio il nervino  di tua moglie, non coronerà il suo sogno d'amore e lo sta capendo


OT:
farei un sondaggio: come mai le donne che lasciano il marito per l'amante spesso sono così coglione?
e le mogli traditrici o in procinto di, tutte a dire: no mio marito sicuro al 100% un'amante non ce l'ha?
e gli uomini tutti a promettere mari e monti alle amanti per poi nascondersi come conigli?
fine OT.


----------



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> OT:
> farei un sondaggio: come mai le donne che lasciano il marito per l'amante spesso sono così coglione?
> e le mogli traditrici o in procinto di, tutte a dire: no mio marito sicuro al 100% un'amante non ce l'ha?
> e gli uomini tutti a promettere mari e monti alle amanti per poi nascondersi come conigli?
> fine OT.


OT

Perchè la stupidità è molto diffusa, e non risparmia nessuna categoria.

/OT


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> OT:
> farei un sondaggio: come mai le donne che lasciano il marito per l'amante spesso sono così coglione?
> e le mogli traditrici o in procinto di, tutte a dire: no mio marito sicuro al 100% un'amante non ce l'ha?
> e gli uomini tutti a promettere mari e monti alle amanti per poi nascondersi come conigli?
> fine OT.


Ti dó buone la prima e la terza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Maggio 2013)

*Rispondo:*

Perché sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche se la situazione non dovesse essere così grama, sarà comunque una bella doccia fredda per la moglie di eagle :nuke:


Infatti, potrebbe avere pure altre 10 amanti. Il punto è che l'altro ha ritrattato. Se vi ricordate, la moglie di Eagle ad un certo punto, innervosita, ha detto: "Tu non hai capito, il mio posto è in questa casa con i miei figli"...o giù di li. Io credo che lei già sappia, o comunque si è resa conto, che il parassita non andrà oltre. Era già successo qualcosa per cui quelle bozze dii progetti da innamorati non erano andati in porto o nulla lasciavano sperare.


----------



## oceansize (22 Maggio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Perchè la stupidità è molto diffusa, e non risparmia nessuna categoria.
> 
> /OT


 :up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio


 :up::mrgreen:


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> OT:
> farei un sondaggio: come mai le donne che lasciano il marito per l'amante spesso sono così coglione?
> e le mogli traditrici o in procinto di, tutte a dire: no mio marito sicuro al 100% un'amante non ce l'ha?
> e gli uomini tutti a promettere mari e monti alle amanti per poi nascondersi come conigli?
> fine OT.


1.Per inesperienza. La nostra, la moglie di eagle, lo è. Sposata a 19 anni, volevate che non si scottasse almeno una volta col fuco?   2.Perchè il traditore spesso preferirebbe avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Morigeratezza (la famiglia) e trasgressione (l'ammore). Insieme.   3.Conflitto di interessi che può generarsi al punto 2.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> OT:
> farei un sondaggio: come mai le donne che lasciano il marito per l'amante spesso sono così coglione?
> e le mogli traditrici o in procinto di, tutte a dire: no mio marito sicuro al 100% un'amante non ce l'ha?
> e gli uomini tutti a promettere mari e monti alle amanti per poi nascondersi come conigli?
> fine OT.


Mai pensato  che mio marito non possa avere un'amante :mrgreen: non ne sono a conoscenza ma ciò non  è sinonimo di alcuna certezza


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti, potrebbe avere pure altre 10 amanti. Il punto è che l'altro ha ritrattato. Se vi ricordate, la moglie di Eagle ad un certo punto, innervosita, ha detto: "Tu non hai capito, il mio posto è in questa casa con i miei figli"...o giù di li. Io credo che lei già sappia, o comunque si è resa conto, che il parassita non andrà oltre. Era già successo qualcosa per cui quelle bozze dii progetti da innamorati non erano andati in porto o nulla lasciavano sperare.


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Ribadisco: la situazione cambia poco. Eagle deve capire cosa vuole sua moglie indipendentemente dalla disponibilità dell'amante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco: la situazione cambia poco. Eagle deve capire cosa vuole sua moglie indipendentemente dalla disponibilità dell'amante.


Quoto


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco: la situazione cambia poco. Eagle deve capire cosa vuole sua moglie indipendentemente dalla disponibilità dell'amante.


Certo. Lo sta facendo, mi pareva sottinteso. Ha capito però che le convinzioni della moglie col tempo possono cambiare. Lui spera che l'allarme rientri e che quindi la famiglia sia salva. Per cui prende tempo, ogni forma di intervento tra l'altro pare abbi gli effetti contrari al momento. Calma e sangue freddo ci vogliono. Dovrà fare i conti anche con se stesso in seguito però.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Certo. Lo sta facendo, mi pareva sottinteso. Ha capito però che le convinzioni della moglie col tempo possono cambiare. Lui spera che l'allarme rientri e che quindi la famiglia sia salva. Per cui prende tempo, ogni forma di intervento tra l'altro pare abbi gli effetti contrari al momento. Calma e sangue freddo ci vogliono. Dovrà fare i conti anche con se stesso in seguito però.


L'ho sostenuto da giorni. Ora mi pare che la moglie sia sicura di ben poche cose ma una è che non riesce a vedersi nel matrimonio.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho sostenuto da giorni. Ora mi pare che la moglie sia sicura di ben poche cose ma una è che non riesce a vedersi nel matrimonio.


Si, ha dichiarato già quell'intenzione di separarsi. Però vale la pena di vedere come andrà a finire, per eagle intendo, che è innamorato e sa quello che vuole Almeno in questo momento, perché il futuro di questa storia è ancora lungo e bisogna vederne ancora gli effetti su di lui.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.


Ciao Eagle.
Quindi avevamo ragione quando abbiamo cominciato a sospettare che l'altro non fosse uno splendido cavaliere bianco senza macchia né paura. Ero un po' perplesso sulla tua idea di chiamare sua moglie, per paura di reazioni impreviste o imprevedibili del "quarto" coniuge che potevano rivelarsi controproducenti. Invece, come si vede, hai trovato un'interlocutrice civile e (mi pare) equilibrata. Per quanto lo si possa essere in situazioni come queste.
A questo punto fai bene a vederla e a prenderci un bel _caffeino parlereccio_, farà senz'altro bene a tutti e due.
Per il resto tieni le posizioni. Guarda, sono sull'orlo della sessantina. Ne ho passate di tutti i colori nella mia vita e, se te lo dico io, puoi credermi. Sei stato grande sino ad ora. In mezzo a questo circo di personaggi che stanno certamente dando il peggio di sé, sei l'unico ad aver tenuto salda la barra del timone.
Adesso la tua missione (di questo si tratta) è quella di proteggere i tuoi ragazzi. Pensa bene a come ti saresti sentito tu da bambino in mezzo a una tempesta di questo genere. Ti aiuterà a capire come si sentono loro di fronte a questo pessimo spettacolo. Il ricordo di questi brutti giorni li accompagnerà per tutta la vita. 
Tua moglie ha perso la testa per un mediocre bugiardo.
Forse vuol proprio rompere i ponti con te, ma io non ne sarei sicuro. perché questa risposta ve la darà solo il tempo. Non avendo questa certezza, comincia a proteggere anche te stesso. Dovresti avere in mano elementi sufficienti per procedere con una separazione giudiziale con addebito. Per ora non farlo, probabilmente è prematuro, ma fai capire a quella che in questa fase è la tua controparte che hai buone carte per procedere su questa via.
Adesso sembra che la situazione stia un po' precipitando. Questo cretino con moglie e tre figli che fa il galletto in piscina (succedaneo tipico della disco per gli over-forty) sembra veramente l'antitesi di quello che dovrebbe essere un vero uomo. Posso capire una scopata, ma di lì a perderci la testa appare mooolto strano. Quindi. La sbandata di tua moglie potrebbe avere delle motivazioni estranee alla persona in oggetto. Io insisto sul mio concetto di fondo. L'ha fatta di nuovo sentire giovane e bella, corteggiata. Forse è una fase della vita che le è mancata e per questa via si è illusa di recuperarla. E' quasi certo che, come hanno finemente intuito le donne di questo forum, c'è un'altra amante di mezzo ed è quella che fa le telefonate spacciandosi per la consorte tradita. Ha avuto accesso al numero di cellulare di tua moglie (chi lo sa, potrebbe avere anche il tuo! pensaci...). Se è così tu non sai chi è lei ma lei sa chi sei tu... Mica tanto carina, come situazione, eh??? 
Quando la tempesta sarà passata, perché finirà, stai sicuro che finirà, farai notare a tua moglie che:

* ti ha mentito e ingannato, tradendo te e la fiducia che in lei riponevi;
* ha inflitto a te e ai suoi (ai vostri) figli una lunga fase di sofferenza;
* ha contribuito alla destabilizzazione di due nuclei familiari;
* ha creduto alle bugie di un codardo che appena scoperto dalla moglie ha cercato di battere in ritirata;
* si è esposta, a causa del suo comportamento poco esemplare, con eventuali terze/terzi, mettendo a repentaglio la dignità e la riservatezza sua, tua e della sua famiglia.

Nessuno (nemmeno tu), se nel vostro matrimonio non riesce più a starci, le contesterà né oggi, né domani, la volontà di separarsi per poi, eventualmente, divorziare da te. 
Ma se questi erano/sono i suoi sentimenti, non c'era bisogno di esternarli attraverso tutto questo penoso teatrino. 
Io penso che lei non stia bene, non sia in equilibrio e che abbia bisogno di tempo, di molto tempo. Si è creata un ruolo, una specie di parte in commedia che sostanzialmente la costringe all'insofferenza nei tuoi confronti. Perché, secondo me, in questa fase di confusa irrazionalità, tu rappresenti al contrario il raziocinio e l'equilibrio, cioè quello che in questa fase lei non riesce proprio a sopportare. 
In te, forse, lei vede specchiati i suoi errori. Ha preso una sbandata per una persona che - a quanto pare - si appresta a deluderla profondamente. A doversi chiedere se davvero valeva la pena di combinare tutto questo disastro. Domanda terribile da affrontare. 
Questo può non significare niente nei confronti dei vostri futuri rapporti. 
Ma lei ora sta navigando al buio. Per cui: continua ad essere un Faro, Eagle!:up:


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2013)

Eagle, riguardo al post precedente, leggilo bene. Ricorda se tua moglie voleva la separazione, bastava averla e non fare tutto sto puttanaio di stronzate da bimba cerebro lesa. Carissimo, ricorda che se dovesse preseguire la strada per la separazione, legalmente non farti addolcire dal fatto che non sa come vivere, devi mantenere dignotosamente i tuoi figli, ma ovviamente la agiatezza sarà inferiore per tutti, questo deve essere chiaro a tua moglie e ai suoi due mesi di ferie in estate del cazzo, deve essere chiaro che tua moglie non abbia diritto ad alimenti aggiuntivi per se stessa se non per sostentarsi al minimo, del resto che vada a lavorare, visto che aveva persino troppo tempo per scopeggiare in giro, vuol dire che ha il tempo per qualche lavoro che di certo non le farà male. Poi dopo scoprirà la verità di questo mondo, che forse prima stava meglio di dopo.

Saluti


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco: la situazione cambia poco. Eagle deve capire cosa vuole sua moglie indipendentemente dalla disponibilità dell'amante.


In realtà è la moglie di eagle che deve capire  cosa in realtà vuole, eagle credo già sappia che non vuole una moglie con amante a carico


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle.
> Quindi avevamo ragione quando abbiamo cominciato a sospettare che l'altro non fosse uno splendido cavaliere bianco senza macchia né paura. Ero un po' perplesso sulla tua idea di chiamare sua moglie, per paura di reazioni impreviste o imprevedibili del "quarto" coniuge che potevano rivelarsi controproducenti. Invece, come si vede, hai trovato un'interlocutrice civile e (mi pare) equilibrata. Per quanto lo si possa essere in situazioni come queste.
> A questo punto fai bene a vederla e a prenderci un bel _caffeino parlereccio_, farà senz'altro bene a tutti e due.
> Per il resto tieni le posizioni. Guarda, sono sull'orlo della sessantina. Ne ho passate di tutti i colori nella mia vita e, se te lo dico io, puoi credermi. Sei stato grande sino ad ora. In mezzo a questo circo di personaggi che stanno certamente dando il peggio di sé, sei l'unico ad aver tenuto salda la barra del timone.
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle.
> Quindi avevamo ragione quando abbiamo cominciato a sospettare che l'altro non fosse uno splendido cavaliere bianco senza macchia né paura. Ero un po' perplesso sulla tua idea di chiamare sua moglie, per paura di reazioni impreviste o imprevedibili del "quarto" coniuge che potevano rivelarsi controproducenti. Invece, come si vede, hai trovato un'interlocutrice civile e (mi pare) equilibrata. Per quanto lo si possa essere in situazioni come queste.
> A questo punto fai bene a vederla e a prenderci un bel _caffeino parlereccio_, farà senz'altro bene a tutti e due.
> Per il resto tieni le posizioni. Guarda, sono sull'orlo della sessantina. Ne ho passate di tutti i colori nella mia vita e, se te lo dico io, puoi credermi. Sei stato grande sino ad ora. In mezzo a questo circo di personaggi che stanno certamente dando il peggio di sé, sei l'unico ad aver tenuto salda la barra del timone.
> ...


Condivido tutta l'osservazione sui figli.
Il pippone didascalico che suggerisci a eagle di somministrare, invece, mi farebbe salire ulteriormente l'allergia al matrimonio.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo ci sia un'altra amante in giro. Facocera pure. Dato che non so cosa hai letto in giro e non voglio che tu pensi che io abbia voglia di scherzare... facocera è la definizione nata qui dentro di una tipologia di amante. Il tipo: se non sarai mio non sarai di nessun'altra o qualcosa del genere.Ma non c'è tanto da scherzare, noi ridiamo per smitizzarle. Allora: visto che qualcuno ha accesso al telefono di tua moglie, deve aver avuto accesso al telefono di lui. Quindi: o la moglie... o un'altra donna.
> Io se fossi in te non direi nulla, ma proprio nulla a tua moglie. Se viene a sapere della telefonata, amen: puoi dire che eri preoccupato per le telefonate che lei riceveva e volevi capire.
> Ma: è lei che si deve rendere conto di come stanno le cose, SE stanno come la moglie te le ha presentate. Quindi... come hai giustamente scritto, che se la vedano loro.


In realtà quello che mi ha riferito è che non ha ricevuto alcuna telefonata ma una lettera anonima. Credo che tutta la pantomina sul fatto che riceve telefonate, mia moglie l'abbia inventata per sapere se io o qualcuno vicino a me abbia scritto questa lettera perchè non capisce chi sia stato e quindi la cosa la innervosisce e la preoccupa.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ti ha fatto bene chiamarla. Quindi era una specie di messa in scena, mai decollata perché il "parassita" ha ritrattato. Praticamente, dopo aver promesso mari e monti, ipotizzato idilli e pronunciato poemi amorosi da innamorato, appena scoperto dalla moglie tronca subito l'excursus amoroso fatto solo di chiacchiere. Sospettava anche di te come mittente della lettera? Immagino sarai un po' rinfrancato, come vincere una battaglia in una lunga guerra. Ora tua moglie dovrebbe iniziare a battere il chiodo sulla separazione. Se non altro, per orgoglio almeno. Non vorrà deluderci sul fatto che ha creato tutto questo casotto per nulla?! Continua a stare fermo al tuo posto e tranquillo, stai sereno e proteggi i bambini, staremo a vedere cosa succede appena l'adrenalina di tua moglie comincia a scarseggiare.


Che lui stia facendo realmente marcia indietro è presto per dirlo. Dobbiamo sempre considerare che non conosco sua moglie e potrebbe anche lei avermi raccontato un pò di frottole. Certo che mia moglie si sta innervosendo perchè i piani cominciano a non andare più come pensava.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Certo. Lo sta facendo, mi pareva sottinteso. Ha capito però che le convinzioni della moglie col tempo possono cambiare. Lui spera che l'allarme rientri e che quindi la famiglia sia salva. Per cui prende tempo, ogni forma di intervento tra l'altro pare abbi gli effetti contrari al momento. Calma e sangue freddo ci vogliono. Dovrà fare i conti anche con se stesso in seguito però.


Giusto, adesso aspetto e prendo tempo. Poi, se le cose dovessero cambiare, vedremo...


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ecco, con questa informazione sei stato messo al corrente di un fatto. L'"altro" è un vero coglione: per farsi l'amante si è cacciato in un bel casino. Bugie a lei, alla moglie, tre figli piangenti trasformabili in scudi umani. Situazione ingestibile. Non vorrei essere al suo posto...
> Faccio appello all'intuito (e alla sensibilità) delle donne che scrivono su questo forum. Penso che la cosa migliore sia continuare a dimostrarti sereno e fermo, concentrati sui tuoi ragazzi e falle vedere che tu, diversamente dall'altro, sai comportarti da uomo adulto.
> La moglie di _inseminator_ è già al corrente. *Penso che al momento non ci sia bisogno che tu ti metta in contatto con lei, puoi farlo ma probabilmente in poco tempo potrai assistere alle mosse micidiali di una donna incazzata. In questo guazzabuglio di comportamenti contorti e incoerenti sei tu l'unico ad essere in equilibrio. *
> Sembra che tu abbia un _serpentello_ in famiglia: ma cosa hai fatto a tua cognata?



QUOTO.


----------



## Daniele (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Che lui stia facendo realmente marcia indietro è presto per dirlo. Dobbiamo sempre considerare che non conosco sua moglie e potrebbe anche lei avermi raccontato un pò di frottole. Certo che mia moglie si sta innervosendo perchè i piani cominciano a non andare più come pensava.


QUalcuno llo ha  nel sedere a tua moglie e lo sta infilando con molta sabbia e molti cocci di vetro. Ben le sta comunque sia carissimo Eagle ed anche se in futuro dovessi stare con lei, falle sapere che se ha sofferto, fu solo per colpa sua e per sua scelta da deficiente.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Maggio 2013)

Chi è che prima chiedeva perchè le donne ci cascano? Perchè gli amanti starnazzano di disperazione quando poi le cose si sgretolano?

Qualcuno ha risposto stupidità.

Ma la stupidità è di due tipi. Quella connaturata, per cui non si impara mai dai propri errori. E quella che viene dall'ignoranza e inesperienza.

Non vi è mai, mai capitato di farvi fregare da un venditore porta a porta? Dai libri di Mondolibri? Da un finto invalido al semaforo?
Mai prestato soldi a una persona che poi è sparita? Mai comprato un gioiello da una trasmissione di TeleCanicattì42? Mai pensato che il vostro amico più caro non vi avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto _quello_, e invece...

Non scrivo per giustificare la moglie di Eagle. Sono una convinta assertrice del fatto che si pagano le proprie azioni. Solo che bollare tali azioni con stupidità e basta, lo trovo... fuorviante.
Se si vuole capire, darsi una spiegazione, non necessariamente per perdonare, ma anche solo per mettersi l'animo in pace.
Se lei ha creduto a quel tizio, e ora saltano fuori gli altarini, dire "stupidità" è giusto, ma fino a un certo punto. E' anche inesperienza. Non aver mai dovuto guardare dentro di sè e controllare desideri, speranze. Non aver mai dovuto riflettere su come sia pericoloso fidarsi di certe cose. Non aver mai sviluppato quello spessore che viene dal confrontarsi con le delusioni della vita.

Dilettanti allo sbaraglio, ha scritto Chiara. Non so se c'era un pizzico di disprezzo, ma era la definizione giusta. 
Tutti noi siamo stati dilettanti allo sbaraglio a un certo punto della nostra vita, ma alcuni sono stati fortunati e furbi abbastanza da affrontare questa cosa per tempo.

...


Alcune persone sembrano avere avuto 40 anni da quando ne avevano 20, ammetto. (di maturità intendo).
Ma sono poche, ammettiamolo.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi è che prima chiedeva perchè le donne ci cascano? Perchè gli amanti starnazzano di disperazione quando poi le cose si sgretolano?
> 
> Qualcuno ha risposto stupidità.
> 
> ...


E' quello che sono propenso a pensare anche io, a prescindere dalle sue responsabilità che nessuno potrà mai cancellare. Mia moglie si è fidanzata con me molto giovane ed oggettivamente non ha potuto vivere certe esperienze negative e delusioni. Nessuno potrà mai sapere se è lui è stato sincero con lei, se veramente è pentito e vuole tornare dalla moglie. Quel che è certo è che mia moglie, forse anche per inesperienza, si è infilata in un bel ginepraio e si è fatta trasportare da sogni, progetti, sentimenti tipici di un'adolescente ai primi amori. Una persona solo un poco più accorta avrebbe capito che cominciare una relazione con un uomo sposato con tre figli, in crisi con la moglie, sarebbe stato quantomeno rischioso per tutte le complicazioni che sarebbero occorse e soprattutto perchè, credo, una relazione solida e duratura può nascere solo fra due persone libere, stabili mentalmente e coscienti di quello che succede.


----------



## Diletta (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' quello che sono propenso a pensare anche io, a prescindere dalle sue responsabilità che nessuno potrà mai cancellare.* Mia moglie si è fidanzata con me molto giovane* ed oggettivamente non ha potuto vivere certe esperienze negative e delusioni. Nessuno potrà mai sapere se è lui è stato sincero con lei, se veramente è pentito e vuole tornare dalla moglie. Quel che è certo è che mia moglie, forse anche per inesperienza, si è infilata in un bel ginepraio e si è fatta trasportare da sogni, progetti, sentimenti tipici di un'adolescente ai primi amori. Una persona solo un poco più accorta avrebbe capito che cominciare una relazione con un uomo sposato con tre figli, in crisi con la moglie, sarebbe stato quantomeno rischioso per tutte le complicazioni che sarebbero occorse e soprattutto perchè, credo, una relazione solida e duratura può nascere solo fra due persone libere, stabili mentalmente e coscienti di quello che succede.





E' proprio quello il punto e tu, da vera "aquila" l'hai centrato in pieno. 
Nasce tutto di lì e tua moglie ha qualche attenuante, in fondo.
La mancanza di una fetta di vita, quella adolescenziale o giovanile, si fa sentire più o meno in tutti quelli che non l'hanno goduta in pieno e può portare anche a questi disastri, perché si finisce per perdere ogni lucidità, cosa che è successa a tua moglie.

Sul pentimento dell'amante non avrei dubbi: solo un pazzo distruggerebbe se stesso in quel modo, un pazzo o uno follemente innamorato e benestante (ma tanto) al tempo stesso...un po' improbabile no?
Sarà che credo più poco alle favolette, quindi sono molto scettica sul fattore amore da parte di lui.
Per lui è un diversivo, una bella distrazione, anzi era perché si è trasformata nel suo incubo peggiore.
Lei si è invece invaghita innamorandosi del sogno, della favola,è ancora sospesa nel suo mondo, ma ci sta tornando anche lei alla realtà perché è la realtà stessa ad obbligarla a farlo, le cose sono già parecchio cambiate.

Presto, temo, dovrai fare i conti anche tu, ma non con lei, con te stesso per poter gestire un trauma del genere e una tale delusione.
Forza e coraggio, come sempre!


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' quello che sono propenso a pensare anche io, a prescindere dalle sue responsabilità che nessuno potrà mai cancellare. Mia moglie si è fidanzata con me molto giovane ed oggettivamente non ha potuto vivere certe esperienze negative e delusioni. Nessuno potrà mai sapere se è lui è stato sincero con lei, se veramente è pentito e vuole tornare dalla moglie. Quel che è certo è che mia moglie, forse anche per inesperienza, si è infilata in un bel ginepraio e si è fatta trasportare da sogni, progetti, sentimenti tipici di un'adolescente ai primi amori. Una persona solo un poco più accorta avrebbe capito che cominciare una relazione con un uomo sposato con tre figli, in crisi con la moglie, sarebbe stato quantomeno rischioso per tutte le complicazioni che sarebbero occorse e soprattutto perchè, credo, una relazione solida e duratura può nascere solo fra due persone libere, stabili mentalmente e coscienti di quello che succede.


Personalmente, dal basso dei miei 45 anni, sono arrivato alla conclusione che non ci si vincola prima dei 35.

Per due ragioni, il primo per ovvi motivi di esperienza vissuta. 
Il secondo per la variabile temporale che, prendetela come parere personale, si traduce in un "decadimento" costante, di un rapporto in questo caso ma in fondo come tutto a questo mondo.

Si può superare il tradimento anche in virtù del fatto che questo non ci investe personalmente e che in definitiva nulla toglie alla nostra persona. Tutto sta a vedere quanto il rispetto per noi stessi venga leso ed autoleso dalle conseguenze e in base a questo decidere di noi. Che poi è la vera forza di Eagle, forza pura.

La crisi ha innescato il tradimento, quest'ultimo ha dichiarato la crisi. Eagle, consideralo un processo, allo stato iniziale, che evolverà in qualcosa che ancora non puoi definire. Perchè, nonostante il tuo essere un punto fermo nella questione, parte dei giochi appartengono alle facoltà di tua moglie. All'inizio dissi che questa storia avrebbe avuto dei risvolti inaspettati, spero per te che siano tuttosommato positivi. Anche se, ti ricordo, in seguito dovrai fare i conti anche con te stesso. Nella speranza che il tuo di amore stavolta non inizi a vacillare.

In questo caso, e considerando lo stato confusionale di tuo moglie, vale la pena aspettare. Ma questo non c'è bisogno di dirtelo, poi ci sono i bambini che sono la principale tua motivazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi è che prima chiedeva perchè le donne ci cascano? Perchè gli amanti starnazzano di disperazione quando poi le cose si sgretolano?
> 
> Qualcuno ha risposto stupidità.
> 
> ...



considerati quotata e approvata anche per le prossime mille pagine

sono stata un pò ironica, ma non volevo disprezzare niente, anche perchè in quei panni di dilettante ci sono (parzialmente) stata e mi ci sono tirata fuori grazie alla maturità da quarantenne che avevo a vent'anni ( e che mi ha consentito di non perdere mai la testa) e sicuramente anche grazie a un pò di fortuna.

soprattutto mi sembra aberrante tacciare questa donna di stupidità e contemporaneamente ritenerla capace di costruire intrighi per depistare il marito quasi da novella marchesa di merteuil


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ebbene, l'ho fatto, ho chiamato la moglie (di lui). Inizialmente e' stata freddina, ha detto che questa storia per lei era gia' finita e con ne voleva parlare. Poi, pian piano si e' sciolta, forse ha capito che dall'altra parte del telefono non c'era un pazzo e abbiamo potuto parlare e capire meglio. Come al solito vi riservo grosse sorprese. Primo: lei non ha mai chiamato mia moglie e non intende farlo. Secondo: e' venuta a sapere del tradimento solo venerdì' scorso tramite una lettera anonima. Terzo: il marito le ha chiesto perdono e vuole ricucire lo strappo. Quarto: lei non intende perdonarlo e vuole chiudere qui il rapporto. Quinto: e' vero che il loro rapporto era in crisi da diversi mesi e ne avevano anche parlato apertamente ma non si aspettava il tradimento. Sesto: si attribuisce parte della colpa di questo fallimenti perche' da molto tempo incorre in crisi depressive. Prossimanete andremo a prenderci un caffè' insieme per parlare ancora.Se devo prendere per buone le sue parole ne risulta che mia moglie si e' inventata le numerose telefonate e credo che lo abbia fatto per capire da me chi ha spedito alla moglie di lui le lettere anonime. Io credo che sia stato qualcuno della piscina, lei pensa a qualcuno della mia famiglia. E' ovvio che la cosa la sta terrorizzando perche' teme di perdere tutto. Inoltre si confermerebbe quanto profetizzato un po' da tutti: lui aveva tenuta nascosta la relazione alla moglie e, una volta scoperto, a dispetto di mia moglie, e' entrato in crisi.Beh, a questo punto se la vedano loro, buonanotte.



:up::up::up::up::up:
Sai c'è una scena incredibile nell'occhio del diavolo di Bergmann
Lui il marito è a letto.
Arriva il diavolo del malaugurio in persona.
E dice al marito, che sua moglie è di là chiusa in camera con il servo di Don Giovanni.

Il marito ride in faccia al diavolo e lo chiude dentro ad un armadio con l'inganno.
Solo dopo "capisce" che il diavolo gli aveva detto la verità...una verità che mai lui aveva creduto possibile.

Sei stato saggio eagle
Visto?

Come nei film di Kichkock...le cose non sono mai come ci sembrano...

Mi raccomando comunque tatto e prudenza...perchè stai entrando dentro un altro matrimonio...nelle cose "solo loro" degli altri...


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente, dal basso dei miei 45 anni, sono arrivato alla conclusione che non ci si vincola prima dei 35.
> 
> Per due ragioni, il primo per ovvi motivi di esperienza vissuta.
> Il secondo per la variabile temporale che, prendetela come parere personale, si traduce in un "decadimento" costante, di un rapporto in questo caso ma in fondo come tutto a questo mondo.
> ...


Bellissima canzone e bellissimo video, grazie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' quello che sono propenso a pensare anche io, a prescindere dalle sue responsabilità che nessuno potrà mai cancellare. *Mia moglie si è fidanzata con me molto giovane ed oggettivamente non ha potuto vivere certe esperienze negative e delusioni.* Nessuno potrà mai sapere se è lui è stato sincero con lei, se veramente è pentito e vuole tornare dalla moglie. Quel che è certo è che mia moglie, forse anche per inesperienza, si è infilata in un bel ginepraio e si è fatta trasportare da sogni, progetti, sentimenti tipici di un'adolescente ai primi amori. Una persona solo un poco più accorta avrebbe capito che cominciare una relazione con un uomo sposato con tre figli, in crisi con la moglie, sarebbe stato quantomeno rischioso per tutte le complicazioni che sarebbero occorse e soprattutto perchè, credo, *una relazione solida e duratura può nascere solo fra due persone libere*,*stabili mentalmente e coscienti di quello che succede*.


primo neretto: è una gran verità, e prima o poi la vita ti presenta il conto, come è successo a tua moglie. 
secondo neretto:la libertà non so che c'entri nella solidità di una relazione.

tua moglie sarà pure inesperta , ma trovo che anche tu dovresti liberarti di certi retaggi mentali:
per te stesso, intendo, a prescindere da come si risolveranno le cose con tua moglie.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Sai c'è una scena incredibile nell'occhio del diavolo di Bergmann
> Lui il marito è a letto.
> Arriva il diavolo del malaugurio in persona.
> ...


Oppure è soltanto che le vorremo diverse da cose ci sembrano...


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> primo neretto: è una gran verità, e prima o poi la vita ti presenta il conto, come è successo a tua moglie.
> secondo neretto:la libertà non so che c'entri nella solidità di una relazione.
> 
> tua moglie sarà pure inesperta , ma trovo che anche tu dovresti liberarti di certi retaggi mentali:
> per te stesso, intendo, a prescindere da come si risolveranno le cose con tua moglie.


Forse mi sono espresso male, non intendevo libera da altre relazioni ma libera di testa, ma magari lo era effettivamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> primo neretto: è una gran verità, e prima o poi la vita ti presenta il conto, come è successo a tua moglie.
> secondo neretto:*la libertà non so che c'entri nella solidità di una relazione*.
> 
> tua moglie sarà pure inesperta , ma trovo che anche tu dovresti liberarti di certi retaggi mentali:
> per te stesso, intendo, a prescindere da come si risolveranno le cose con tua moglie.


secondo me c'entra eccome, se una o entrambe sono condizionate nelle loro scelte da altro.


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *primo neretto: è una gran verità, e prima o poi la vita ti presenta il conto, come è successo a tua moglie. *
> secondo neretto:la libertà non so che c'entri nella solidità di una relazione.
> 
> tua moglie sarà pure inesperta , ma trovo che anche tu dovresti liberarti di certi retaggi mentali:
> per te stesso, intendo, a prescindere da come si risolveranno le cose con tua moglie.


Detta così mi sembra una verità assoluta, non sono d'accordo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Non è stupidità signori miei
Ma ha ragione Boudon

Tutti noi abbiamo "buone ragioni" per credere a idee false.

E dico il vero e non mento.
Per una sera al mese
sono capace di essere l'uomo che ciascuna donna ha sempre sognato.

Ma solo per una sera al mese.
In tutto il resto del tempo prevarrà la mia natura...
Che come diceva Valmont...Trascende ogni mio controllo...

La dicotomia è sempre questa...
Da un lato un tasso fisiologico di stupidità che abbiamo tutti, dall'altro un tasso fisiologico di bravura dall'altra parte...

Un conto è la vita che avremmo sognato di vivere.
Un conto è quella che ci è toccato di vivere.

Allora un conto sono le sane e innocenti evasioni.
Un conto scambiare lucciole per lanterne.

Poi penso che due amanti possano innescare quel meccanismo patologico in cui abbiamo due alleati contro il mondo intero, e lì dentro si costruiscono tra di loro, un mondo tutto loro, in cui loro due saranno sempre i santi e i buoni e i giusti...e i poveri relativi consorti a casa...quelli che non capiscono, quelli che non comprendono le loro esigenze, quelli che non conoscono il vero amore...e bla, bla bla bla, bla...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Oppure è soltanto che le vorremo diverse da cose ci sembrano...


Certo...
Ma ad ogni buon conto
alla fina ci tocca guardarle per quelle che sono.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Maggio 2013)

*ok*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Condivido tutta l'osservazione sui figli.
> Il pippone didascalico che suggerisci a eagle di somministrare, invece, mi farebbe salire ulteriormente l'allergia al matrimonio.


hahaha! il pippone didascalico... è vero. Però è quello che è successo. Quando avrà recuperato la sua lucidità, lei dovrebbe capirlo da sola, immagino.
Voglio dire a Eagle che qui tutti abbiamo sviluppato una comune empatia nei suoi confronti. Persino io che in questo forum ci sono arrivato per caso e non per coinvolgimento. Penso che succeda per il suo modo pacato di raccontare il brutto periodo che sta affrontando. Valutando quel che sta venendo fuori, si può immaginare che l'"altro" sia destinato a coprirsi di ridicolo. Il senso del ridicolo ha il pessimo difetto di spandersi a macchia d'olio, fino a lambire delle persone come lui, che non lo meritano affatto. Questo volevo dire col "pippone". Sono troppo didascalico, hai ragione... Sarà l'età...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> hahaha! il pippone didascalico... è vero. Però è quello che è successo. Quando avrà recuperato la sua lucidità, lei dovrebbe capirlo da sola, immagino.
> Voglio dire a Eagle che qui tutti abbiamo sviluppato una comune empatia nei suoi confronti. Persino io che in questo forum ci sono arrivato per caso e non per coinvolgimento. Penso che succeda per il suo modo pacato di raccontare il brutto periodo che sta affrontando. Valutando quel che sta venendo fuori, si può immaginare che l'"altro" sia destinato a coprirsi di ridicolo. Il senso del ridicolo ha il pessimo difetto di spandersi a macchia d'olio, fino a lambire delle persone come lui, che non lo meritano affatto. Questo volevo dire col "pippone". Sono troppo didascalico, hai ragione... Sarà l'età...


Ma che pippone e pippone ...   :up: Hai invece una fatto un ottima analisi :up:


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo ci sia un'altra amante in giro. Facocera pure. Dato che non so cosa hai letto in giro e non voglio che tu pensi che io abbia voglia di scherzare... facocera è la definizione nata qui dentro di una tipologia di amante. Il tipo: se non sarai mio non sarai di nessun'altra o qualcosa del genere.Ma non c'è tanto da scherzare, noi ridiamo per smitizzarle. Allora: visto che qualcuno ha accesso al telefono di tua moglie, deve aver avuto accesso al telefono di lui. Quindi: o la moglie... o un'altra donna.
> Io se fossi in te non direi nulla, ma proprio nulla a tua moglie. Se viene a sapere della telefonata, amen: puoi dire che eri preoccupato per le telefonate che lei riceveva e volevi capire.
> Ma: è lei che si deve rendere conto di come stanno le cose, SE stanno come la moglie te le ha presentate. Quindi... come hai giustamente scritto, che se la vedano loro.


Ma non sono sicura di una seconda amante. Potrebbe essere stato qualcuno della piscina...magari qualche istruttore, qualche altro iscritto. D'altronde sai, eagle dice sempre che dopo la piscina c'è sempre l'ora di silenzio..magari qualcuno si è insospettito vedendoli andare via insieme. Inoltre qualche civettuocola dovranno averla fatta in piscina per conoscerci e capire di provare un interesse no? O da subito sono partiti in segreto? 
Comunque a seconda amante potrebbe benissimo essere...


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non sono sicura di una seconda amante. Potrebbe essere stato qualcuno della piscina...magari qualche istruttore, qualche altro iscritto. D'altronde sai, eagle dice sempre che dopo la piscina c'è sempre l'ora di silenzio..magari qualcuno si è insospettito vedendoli andare via insieme. Inoltre qualche civettuocola dovranno averla fatta in piscina per conoscerci e capire di provare un interesse no? O da subito sono partiti in segreto? Comunque a seconda amante potrebbe benissimo essere...


Sono convinto anche io che sia qualcuno della piscina. A posteriori sono venuto a sapere che anche li' si facevano le loro belle chiacchierate, tutti i giorni in cui lei era li'. Certo che qualcuno sapeva, basta guardare i sorrisi, gli sguardi delle persone, il loro atteggiarsi...Anche la sera, poi, con meno persone in giro qualcuno avra' certamente notato qualcosa di strano. D'altronde quando sono stato l'ultima volta in piscina dieci giorni fa, anche io ho notato che gli altri istruttori e addetti evitavano il mio sguardo...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà* è la moglie di eagle che deve capire  cosa in realtà vuole*, eagle credo già sappia che non vuole una moglie con amante a carico


Premessa necessaria per eagle possa sapere che fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma non sono sicura di una seconda amante. Potrebbe essere stato qualcuno della piscina...magari qualche istruttore, qualche altro iscritto. D'altronde sai, eagle dice sempre che dopo la piscina c'è sempre l'ora di silenzio..magari qualcuno si è insospettito vedendoli andare via insieme. Inoltre qualche civettuocola dovranno averla fatta in piscina per conoscerci e capire di provare un interesse no? O da subito sono partiti in segreto?
> Comunque a seconda amante potrebbe benissimo essere...


perchè se tu vedi una tresca in piscina ti dài da fare per avere numero di telefono e indirizzo della moglie e poi le invii missive anonime? e poi ti procuri anche il telefono dell'amante e le fai le telefonate? uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Leda (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se tu vedi una tresca in piscina ti dài da fare per avere numero di telefono e indirizzo della moglie e poi le invii missive anonime? e poi ti procuri anche il telefono dell'amante e le fai le telefonate? uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm







































Naaaaaaa :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi è che prima chiedeva perchè le donne ci cascano? Perchè gli amanti starnazzano di disperazione quando poi le cose si sgretolano?
> 
> Qualcuno ha risposto stupidità.
> 
> ...


Maturità? Magari anche solo diffidenza nei confronti del mondo. Meglio essere fessi e farsi ingannare che non fidarsi mai di nessuno.


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè se tu vedi una tresca in piscina ti dài da fare per avere numero di telefono e indirizzo della moglie e poi le invii missive anonime? e poi ti procuri anche il telefono dell'amante e le fai le telefonate? uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Potrebbe essere anche una qualche conoscenza della moglie, che frequenta la piscina, oppure qualcuno a cui lui o lei sta sul cavolo, o semplicemente qualche bigotto/a a cui non va giù la cosa. Non è difficile scoprire l'indirizzo di qualcuno, soprattutto quando lo frequenti con regolarità...mi sembra anche che abbiano organizzato serate fuori, magari qualcuno lo è andato a prendere, o qualcuno lo conosce di vista (non è difficile trovarlo).
La questione delle le telefonate non è molto chiara, la moglie di eagle dice di aver parlato con la moglie, lei dice di no...
A 'sto punto ho seri dubbi su squilli e telefonate mute.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere anche una qualche conoscenza della moglie, che frequenta la piscina, oppure qualcuno a cui lui o lei sta sul cavolo, o semplicemente qualche bigotto/a a cui non va giù la cosa. Non è difficile scoprire l'indirizzo di qualcuno, soprattutto quando lo frequenti con regolarità...mi sembra anche che abbiano organizzato serate fuori, magari qualcuno lo è andato a prendere, o qualcuno lo conosce di vista (non è difficile trovarlo).
> La questione delle le telefonate non è molto chiara, la moglie di eagle dice di aver parlato con la moglie, lei dice di no...
> A 'sto punto ho seri dubbi su squilli e telefonate mute.


Potrebbe anche averla mandata la moglie di eagle per far precipitare le cose


----------



## Eliade (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche averla mandata la moglie di eagle per far precipitare le cose


Anche...e perché no?:up:


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche averla mandata la moglie di eagle per far precipitare le cose


Non mi meraviglierei più' di tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche averla mandata la moglie di eagle per far precipitare le cose


Ah si bel boomerang !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si bel boomerang !!!!


Se lui (l'altro, il nuotatore) diceva "Non so come dirglielo" l'ideona" potrebbe esserle venuta.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Maggio 2013)

*è matematicamente certo...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Maturità? Magari anche solo diffidenza nei confronti del mondo. Meglio essere fessi e farsi ingannare che non fidarsi mai di nessuno.


... che a fidarsi di tutti e a non fidarsi di nessuno si finisce per prendere lo stesso numero di fregature. Magari a fidarsi si vive un po' di più la vita, anche se pericolosamente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

Ma quante storie
non avete ancora capito na tega
dietro la lettera anonima

c'è lo zampino del conte

nessuno è mai sfuggito alla maledizione del conte.

In cambio tu Eagle
pensa più a te stesso
e meno a tua moglie

Se la vedi da un certo lato vedrai che è un suo problema e non un tuo problema.

L'errore madornale che facciamo è che consideriamo le mogli parte di noi.

E non lo sono...

Ma eccoci lì a ben guardare che ogni giorno dobbiamo dosare la giusta dose di fiducia e sospetto...
Credere e non credere...

Bersi beatamente fandonie
Oppure eccoci mostrarci pieni di attenzioni per cose che non hanno nessuna importanza...

Ma lo facciamo di buon grado per evitare conseguenze perniciose no?

Eagle mi raccomando il caffè con la signora eh?
Potrebbe sortire un effetton micidiale...

Mi raccomando...


----------



## eagle (23 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quante storienon avete ancora capito na tegadietro la lettera anonimac'è lo zampino del contenessuno è mai sfuggito alla maledizione del conte.In cambio tu Eaglepensa più a te stessoe meno a tua moglieSe la vedi da un certo lato vedrai che è un suo problema e non un tuo problema.L'errore madornale che facciamo è che consideriamo le mogli parte di noi.E non lo sono...Ma eccoci lì a ben guardare che ogni giorno dobbiamo dosare la giusta dose di fiducia e sospetto...Credere e non credere...Bersi beatamente fandonieOppure eccoci mostrarci pieni di attenzioni per cose che non hanno nessuna importanza...Ma lo facciamo di buon grado per evitare conseguenze perniciose no?Eagle mi raccomando il caffè con la signora eh?Potrebbe sortire un effetton micidiale...Mi raccomando...


Grazie Conte, sono gia' diversi giorni che rifiuto le sue offerte di bere un caffè' insieme


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, sono gia' diversi giorni che rifiuto le sue offerte di bere un caffè' insieme


Non rifiutare.
L'importante è che se questo avviene: tenere alta la bandiera.
Lei non sia una tragedia in carne e tu non un piangente.

C'è solo da dirsi huston abbiamo un problema comune: i nostri consorti sembrano aver perso la testa: che si fa?

Se tu vai e alla sera tranquilissimo dici a tua moglie ah sai mi sono dovuto incontrare con la moglie del tuo "amico"...sortirai un effetton micidiale...garantito come l'oro.

Ma ci vuole calma per queste cose.

La stessa calma che ostentò mia moglie quella volta che con un sorriso alla sera mi disse...

Eagle, vorrei parlarti un attimo di dove stanno le persone.
ANch'io amo la Bibbia e la leggo da sempre.
Ora se leggi la Genesi, ad un certo punto Dio entra nel giardino e chiede ad Adamo: Dove sei?

E' una domanda incredibile.
Profondissima.

Bon dove sono le persone?

Ho osservato che quelle che sono nel mio cuore, non possono farmi nulla di male, anzi qualsiasi scelta essi operano, non mi turba...

Ed ecco che possono anche lasciarmi, anche andarsene e non mi dispero.
So che per loro il cuore è sempre aperto.

Se ricordo dei disastri ricordo persone che mi sono entrate nella mente...o persone a cui inavvertitamente sono andato incontro a loro a cuore aperto e loro sono entrate a pugni chiusi...

Freghiamocene un attimo dei sentimenti che proviamo e chiediamoci dove sono le persone dentro di noi...
Non che cosa fanno
che cosa pensano
non chi sono

Ma semplicemente dove sono...

MI sono accorto del valore della vigilanza...
Mettiamo che una persona del nostro cuore...paffete si impelaghi in una palude...
Mica è importante che noi ci disperiamo per la sua lontananza no?

Oddio non c'è più...oddio...

L'importante è che se lei tende una mano dalla palude...noi abbiamo quel ramo per tirarla su...
I conti magari li faremo dopo...

Casso ho capito è caduta in una palude...
Ah eccola...

Anche la risposta di Adamo è terrificante: Avevo paura!
Paura.


----------



## JON (23 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Bellissima canzone e bellissimo video, grazie.


Come hai fatto a capire che era dedicata alla tua storia? La maggior parte dei video che inserisco sono ispirati dalle storie che si susseguono su questo forum. Quando ho inserito quello speravo tu capissi, a me personalmente tu e tua moglie ora sembrate come due skydiver in caduta libera. Insieme ma ognuno per se, è inevitabile. E' cosi come anche nella la vita.


----------



## eagle (24 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non rifiutare.L'importante è che se questo avviene: tenere alta la bandiera.Lei non sia una tragedia in carne e tu non un piangente.C'è solo da dirsi huston abbiamo un problema comune: i nostri consorti sembrano aver perso la testa: che si fa?Se tu vai e alla sera tranquilissimo dici a tua moglie ah sai mi sono dovuto incontrare con la moglie del tuo "amico"...sortirai un effetton micidiale...garantito come l'oro.Ma ci vuole calma per queste cose.La stessa calma che ostentò mia moglie quella volta che con un sorriso alla sera mi disse...Eagle, vorrei parlarti un attimo di dove stanno le persone.ANch'io amo la Bibbia e la leggo da sempre.Ora se leggi la Genesi, ad un certo punto Dio entra nel giardino e chiede ad Adamo: Dove sei?E' una domanda incredibile.Profondissima.Bon dove sono le persone?Ho osservato che quelle che sono nel mio cuore, non possono farmi nulla di male, anzi qualsiasi scelta essi operano, non mi turba...Ed ecco che possono anche lasciarmi, anche andarsene e non mi dispero.So che per loro il cuore è sempre aperto.Se ricordo dei disastri ricordo persone che mi sono entrate nella mente...o persone a cui inavvertitamente sono andato incontro a loro a cuore aperto e loro sono entrate a pugni chiusi...Freghiamocene un attimo dei sentimenti che proviamo e chiediamoci dove sono le persone dentro di noi...Non che cosa fannoche cosa pensanonon chi sonoMa semplicemente dove sono...MI sono accorto del valore della vigilanza...Mettiamo che una persona del nostro cuore...paffete si impelaghi in una palude...Mica è importante che noi ci disperiamo per la sua lontananza no?Oddio non c'è più...oddio...L'importante è che se lei tende una mano dalla palude...noi abbiamo quel ramo per tirarla su...I conti magari li faremo dopo...Casso ho capito è caduta in una palude...Ah eccola...Anche la risposta di Adamo è terrificante: Avevo paura!Paura.


No, il caffè' con la signora ho deciso di non prenderlo. Qui le cose non tornano e troppa gente fa il doppio gioco. Mia moglie mi dice che e' tartassata di telefonate della signora. La signora mi dice che non ha mai chiamato mia moglie. Chiedo alla signora di non dire nulla a nessuno della mia telefonata e oggi mi chiama mia moglie facendomi capire che la signora lo ha raccontato al marito e chiedendomi se con il mio atteggiamento volevo scatenare una guerra. A questo punto io me ne sto fermo a guardare quello che succede. Per quanto ne posso sapere la signora potrebbe anche essere una pazza isterica inventarsi chissa' che cosa. Che ne so io delle loro dinamiche di coppia? Eppoi, come ha gia' detto qualcuno, a scatenare una guerra c'e' gia' una moglie incazzata (quella di lui). Facessero loro la guerra, per me ora e' tempo di “riposo“ e riflessione in attesa degli eventi futuri.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> No, il caffè' con la signora ho deciso di non prenderlo. Qui le cose non tornano e troppa gente fa il doppio gioco. Mia moglie mi dice che e' tartassata di telefonate della signora. La signora mi dice che non ha mai chiamato mia moglie. Chiedo alla signora di non dire nulla a nessuno della mia telefonata e oggi mi chiama mia moglie facendomi capire che la signora lo ha raccontato al marito e chiedendomi se con il mio atteggiamento volevo scatenare una guerra. A questo punto io me ne sto fermo a guardare quello che succede. *Per quanto ne posso sapere la signora potrebbe anche essere una pazza isterica inventarsi chissa' che cosa. *Che ne so io delle loro dinamiche di coppia? Eppoi, come ha gia' detto qualcuno, a scatenare una guerra c'e' gia' una moglie incazzata (quella di lui). Facessero loro la guerra, per me ora e' tempo di “riposo“ e riflessione in attesa degli eventi futuri.


Anche se potrebbe essere falso, lei ha già dichiarato di aver attraversato periodi di depressione ai quali attribuiva parte della loro crisi matrimoniale. E' probabile che tutte le rotelle a posto non le abbia.


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Anche se potrebbe essere falso, lei ha già dichiarato di aver attraversato periodi di depressione ai quali attribuiva parte della loro crisi matrimoniale. E' probabile che tutte le rotelle a posto non le abbia.


Non è molto bello quello che hai scritto, quindi rubinato. Io penso che lei non stia dicendo balle, non ne avrebbe motivo, mentre la moglie di Eagle ha dimostrato di essere una bugiarda di prima categoria, quindi perchè bisogna credere ad una menzognera e non ad una persona che non ha motivo per dire balle?


----------



## eagle (24 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è molto bello quello che hai scritto, quindi rubinato. Io penso che lei non stia dicendo balle, non ne avrebbe motivo, mentre la moglie di Eagle ha dimostrato di essere una bugiarda di prima categoria, quindi perchè bisogna credere ad una menzognera e non ad una persona che non ha motivo per dire balle?


Io penso che tutti, chi perche' persona infima (mia moglie) chi perche' persona forse poco equilibrata o semplicimente perche' arrabbiata o spaventata (la moglie di lui), stiano raccontando balle. Io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto e non voglio diventare lo strumento di nessuno. Adesso si gestiscano da soli l'inferno che hanno creato. Ieri sera sono uscito in compagnia di un amico come quando ero più' giovane... e oggi mi godo una bella giornata di ferie. Lei pensasse a gestire i suoi tanti problemi


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Io penso che tutti, chi perche' persona infima (mia moglie) chi perche' persona forse poco equilibrata o semplicimente perche' arrabbiata o spaventata (la moglie di lui), stiano raccontando balle. Io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto e non voglio diventare lo strumento di nessuno. Adesso si gestiscano da soli l'inferno che hanno creato. Ieri sera sono uscito in compagnia di un amico come quando ero più' giovane... e oggi mi godo una bella giornata di ferie. Lei pensasse a gestire i suoi tanti problemi


Ok!Basta tutto il resto,cazzi loro,pensa a tuoi figli e a te,il resto non deve interessarti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> hahaha! il pippone didascalico... è vero. Però è quello che è successo. Quando avrà recuperato la sua lucidità, lei dovrebbe capirlo da sola, immagino.
> Voglio dire a Eagle che qui tutti abbiamo sviluppato una comune empatia nei suoi confronti. Persino io che in questo forum ci sono arrivato per caso e non per coinvolgimento. Penso che succeda per il suo modo pacato di raccontare il brutto periodo che sta affrontando. Valutando quel che sta venendo fuori, si può immaginare che l'"altro" sia destinato a coprirsi di ridicolo. Il senso del ridicolo ha il pessimo difetto di spandersi a macchia d'olio, fino a lambire delle persone come lui, che non lo meritano affatto. Questo volevo dire col "pippone". Sono troppo didascalico, hai ragione... Sarà l'età...


Però, pure in questo post,  hai scritto cose veramente condivisibili


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io penso che tutti, chi perche' persona infima (mia moglie) chi perche' persona forse poco equilibrata o semplicimente perche' arrabbiata o spaventata (la moglie di lui), stiano raccontando balle. Io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto e non voglio diventare lo strumento di nessuno. Adesso si gestiscano da soli l'inferno che hanno creato. Ieri sera sono uscito in compagnia di un amico come quando ero più' giovane... e oggi mi godo una bella giornata di ferie. Lei pensasse a gestire i suoi tanti problemi


Perfetto comincia a pensare a te e ai tuoi figli, la guerra che ha scatenato tua moglie la deve gestire da sola, almeno cresce un po' di testa ( forse)


----------



## Leda (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *Io penso che tutti*, chi perche' persona infima (mia moglie) chi perche' persona forse poco equilibrata o semplicimente perche' arrabbiata o spaventata (la moglie di lui), *stiano raccontando balle. Io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto e non voglio diventare lo strumento di nessuno. *Adesso si gestiscano da soli l'inferno che hanno creato. Ieri sera sono uscito in compagnia di un amico come quando ero più' giovane... e oggi mi godo una bella giornata di ferie. Lei pensasse a gestire i suoi tanti problemi



Io la vedo esattamente come te e approvo in pieno il tuo atteggiamento.
Verde mio.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> No, il caffè' con la signora ho deciso di non prenderlo. Qui le cose non tornano e troppa gente fa il doppio gioco. Mia moglie mi dice che e' tartassata di telefonate della signora. La signora mi dice che non ha mai chiamato mia moglie. Chiedo alla signora di non dire nulla a nessuno della mia telefonata e oggi mi chiama mia moglie facendomi capire che la signora lo ha raccontato al marito e chiedendomi se con il mio atteggiamento volevo scatenare una guerra. A questo punto io me ne sto fermo a guardare quello che succede. Per quanto ne posso sapere la signora potrebbe anche essere una pazza isterica inventarsi chissa' che cosa. Che ne so io delle loro dinamiche di coppia? Eppoi, come ha gia' detto qualcuno, a scatenare una guerra c'e' gia' una moglie incazzata (quella di lui). Facessero loro la guerra, per me ora e' tempo di “riposo“ e riflessione in attesa degli eventi futuri.


Sai che io al tuo posto...
Mi sarei già preso giuoco di entrambe?
Queste donne quando fanno così mi aizzano da morire...
Ne può nascere una bischerata con i fiocchi...

Ma dici bene...tu non sai nulla delle reali dinamiche delle loro coppia...

Ah se potessi essere al tuo fianco...
E mostrarti il gran finale in cui mi farei vieppiù maramaldo...

Ma anche prendere distanza dagli eventi e riposarsi è una buona mossa tattica...

Del resto potresti chiederti...ma sta gente come fa ad avere tutto sto tempo ed energia ad investire in questa guerra....


----------



## contepinceton (24 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io penso che tutti, chi perche' persona infima (mia moglie) chi perche' persona forse poco equilibrata o semplicimente perche' arrabbiata o spaventata (la moglie di lui), stiano raccontando balle. Io quello che dovevo fare l'ho fatto e non voglio diventare lo strumento di nessuno. Adesso si gestiscano da soli l'inferno che hanno creato. Ieri sera sono uscito in compagnia di un amico come quando ero più' giovane... e oggi mi godo una bella giornata di ferie. Lei pensasse a gestire i suoi tanti problemi


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
La prossima chiamate me..per la gas terapia...:smile:


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è molto bello quello che hai scritto, quindi rubinato. Io penso che lei non stia dicendo balle, non ne avrebbe motivo, mentre la moglie di Eagle ha dimostrato di essere una bugiarda di prima categoria, quindi perchè bisogna credere ad una menzognera e non ad una persona che non ha motivo per dire balle?


Sai benissimo che in situazioni come questa si va dalla menzogna all'edulcorazione per pararsi il proprio sedere, o comunque manovrare secondo i propri fini le situazioni, anche in "buona fede" se vogliamo. Questo per quanto riguarda le eventuali menzogne. Qui si va a tentoni, dopotutto anche affermare che la moglie dell'altro sia del tutto corretta può essere azzardato.

Per quanto riguarda il resto, ti assicuro che non era mia intenzione denigrare la "categoria" depressi. Era solo per rilevare un dato di fatto utile alla comprensione. Se ci fai caso Eagle non si fida di lei, istintivamente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che *in situazioni come questa si va dalla menzogna all'edulcorazione per pararsi il proprio sedere, o comunque manovrare secondo i propri fini le situazioni, anche in "buona fede" se vogliamo*. Questo per quanto riguarda le eventuali menzogne. Qui si va a tentoni, dopotutto anche affermare che la moglie dell'altro sia del tutto corretta può essere azzardato.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto, ti assicuro che non era mia intenzione denigrare la "categoria" depressi. Era solo per rilevare un dato di fatto utile alla comprensione. Se ci fai caso Eagle non si fida di lei, istintivamente.


:up:


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che io al tuo posto...Mi sarei già preso giuoco di entrambe?Queste donne quando fanno così mi aizzano da morire...Ne può nascere una bischerata con i fiocchi...Ma dici bene...tu non sai nulla delle reali dinamiche delle loro coppia...Ah se potessi essere al tuo fianco...E mostrarti il gran finale in cui mi farei vieppiù maramaldo...Ma anche prendere distanza dagli eventi e riposarsi è una buona mossa tattica...Del resto potresti chiederti...ma sta gente come fa ad avere tutto sto tempo ed energia ad investire in questa guerra....


A me pare che di energie ne abbia sempre meno. Ha scatenato tutto questo per inseguire il suo sogno di felicita' (sua citazione) ma, per il momento, basta guardarla in faccia, sembra invecchiata di dieci anni, e non lo dico con cattiveria. Pensava che le cose si sistemassero in poco tempo invece ogni giorno c'e' una sorpresa. Ieri sono stato dall,avvocato per iniziare la trattativa per una possibile consensuale, mi ha detto che per l'udienza davanti al giudice non se ne parla prima di ottobre-novembre, quindi fino a quella data troppo ci sara' ancora da penare per entrambi!Senza falsa modestia, per il lavoro che faccio sono abituato a gestire anche forti periodi di stress, eppoi la mia acuta della sofferenza per fortuna comincia a passare. Vedremo come sapra' gestire i tanti problemi che lei stessa e il suo nuovo compagno dicono di avere. Io intanto continuo a stare alla finestra e ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A me pare che di energie ne abbia sempre meno. Ha scatenato tutto questo per inseguire il suo sogno di felicita' (sua citazione) ma, per il momento, basta guardarla in faccia, sembra invecchiata di dieci anni, e non lo dico con cattiveria. Pensava che le cose si sistemassero in poco tempo invece ogni giorno c'e' una sorpresa. Ieri sono stato dall,avvocato per iniziare la trattativa per una possibile consensuale, mi ha detto che per l'udienza davanti al giudice non se ne parla prima di ottobre-novembre, quindi fino a quella data troppo ci sara' ancora da penare per entrambi!Senza falsa modestia, per il lavoro che faccio sono abituato a gestire anche forti periodi di stress, eppoi la mia acuta della sofferenza per fortuna comincia a passare. Vedremo come sapra' gestire i tanti problemi che lei stessa e il suo nuovo compagno dicono di avere. Io intanto continuo a stare alla finestra e ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso.


Nuovo compagno?
Ma de che...ma de che...

Ehi dove vive ora tua moglie?
Dove dorme?

Poi non lo dici con cattiveria....
Ma con l'occhio dell'uomo no?

Sai cos'ho notato io?
Che la cellulite di mia moglie è sempre direttamente proporzionale a come mi tratta...

Ecco che mi tratta male....e la guardo ed ecco che ai miei occhi mi appare come una balena...

Mi tratta bene...ed ecco la guardo...ed ecco che ai miei occhi mi appare come sharon stone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non è invecchiata.
E' che tu ora la vedi con un occhio diverso...no?

Infatti cosa capita a me?
Lo vuoi sapere?

Rivedo una con cui è andata in rogna?
Mi dico...ma varda che brutta strega...eh si avevo proprio gli occhi foderati di prosciutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nuovo compagno?Ma de che...ma de che...Ehi dove vive ora tua moglie?Dove dorme?Poi non lo dici con cattiveria....Ma con l'occhio dell'uomo no?Sai cos'ho notato io?Che la cellulite di mia moglie è sempre direttamente proporzionale a come mi tratta...Ecco che mi tratta male....e la guardo ed ecco che ai miei occhi mi appare come una balena...Mi tratta bene...ed ecco la guardo...ed ecco che ai miei occhi mi appare come sharon stone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Non è invecchiata.E' che tu ora la vedi con un occhio diverso...no?Infatti cosa capita a me?Lo vuoi sapere?Rivedo una con cui è andata in rogna?Mi dico...ma varda che brutta strega...eh si avevo proprio gli occhi foderati di prosciutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione Conte, effettivamente a me il prosciutto piace anche molto. Comunque un bel paio di occhiaie in questi giorni se lo sta portando in giro...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A me pare che di energie ne abbia sempre meno. Ha scatenato tutto questo per inseguire il suo sogno di felicita' (sua citazione) ma, per il momento, basta guardarla in faccia, sembra invecchiata di dieci anni, e non lo dico con cattiveria. Pensava che le cose si sistemassero in poco tempo invece ogni giorno c'e' una sorpresa. Ieri sono stato dall,avvocato per iniziare la trattativa per una possibile consensuale, mi ha detto che per l'udienza davanti al giudice non se ne parla prima di ottobre-novembre, quindi fino a quella data troppo ci sara' ancora da penare per entrambi!Senza falsa modestia, per il lavoro che faccio sono abituato a gestire anche forti periodi di stress, eppoi la mia acuta della sofferenza per fortuna comincia a passare. Vedremo come sapra' gestire i tanti problemi che lei stessa e il suo nuovo compagno dicono di avere. Io intanto continuo a stare alla finestra e ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso.


Sei veramente una persona encomiabile :up: ecco pensa a te ora per un po' vedi di ritrovare un bel sorriso :smile:


----------



## Simy (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei veramente una persona encomiabile :up: ecco pensa a te ora per un po' vedi di ritrovare un bel sorriso :smile:


:yes:


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei veramente una persona encomiabile :up: ecco pensa a te ora per un po' vedi di ritrovare un bel sorriso :smile:


Grazie Fiammetta, e' veramente tanto tanto difficile. Ormai sto bene solo quando sto fuori casa dove e' diventato un inferno. Da altri su questo forum ho sentito dire che vanno capiti anche i traditori, perche' il tradimento e' l'epilogo di una crisi di coppia gia' in atto. Potrei anche essere d'accordo, anche se non ne sono proprio convinto, ma mettiamo per un momento che sia cosi'. Decenza vorrebbe che il traditore, rinato a nuova vita grazie al suo nuovo amore (vedi il mio caso), concedesse almeno al suo vecchio compagno (marito) il tempo per elaborare, per soffrire senza essere continuamente provocato e invitato ad andarsene. Io mi trovo di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, che mi parla solo dei suoi diritti, che mi accusa di non pensare ai figli e mi invita ad andarmene di casa come dovrebbe fare un vero uomo. Questo e' puro egoismo, e' calpestare i sentimenti e la dignita' di una persona, che tra l'altro in questo caso e' tuo marito da dieci anni ed e' il padre dei tuoi figli. Il traditore non dovrebbe almeno pensare in questi casi: ecco, ho provocato un grande dolore ed ho distrutto una famiglia, l'ho fatto perche' non mi sentivo più' felice e a mio agio in quel contesto, ma almeno cerco di “risarcire“ mio marito con un comportamento equilibrato e il più' possibile rispettoso? Invece no, bisogna infierire. Perche'? Questo proprio non lo capisco.


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta, e' veramente tanto tanto difficile. Ormai sto bene solo quando sto fuori casa dove e' diventato un inferno. Da altri su questo forum ho sentito dire che vanno capiti anche i traditori, perche' il tradimento e' l'epilogo di una crisi di coppia gia' in atto. Potrei anche essere d'accordo, anche se non ne sono proprio convinto, ma mettiamo per un momento che sia cosi'. Decenza vorrebbe che il traditore, rinato a nuova vita grazie al suo nuovo amore (vedi il mio caso), concedesse almeno al suo vecchio compagno (marito) il tempo per elaborare, per soffrire senza essere continuamente provocato e invitato ad andarsene. Io mi trovo di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, che mi parla solo dei suoi diritti, che mi accusa di non pensare ai figli e mi invita ad andarmene di casa come dovrebbe fare un vero uomo. Questo e' puro egoismo, e' calpestare i sentimenti e la dignita' di una persona, che tra l'altro in questo caso e' tuo marito da dieci anni ed e' il padre dei tuoi figli. Il traditore non dovrebbe almeno pensare in questi casi: ecco, ho provocato un grande dolore ed ho distrutto una famiglia, l'ho fatto perche' non mi sentivo più' felice e a mio agio in quel contesto, ma almeno cerco di “risarcire“ mio marito con un comportamento equilibrato e il più' possibile rispettoso? Invece no, bisogna infierire. Perche'? Questo proprio non lo capisco.


Comunque da stesera me ne vado per un paio di giorni e sicuramente tornera' il sorriso


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A me pare che di energie ne abbia sempre meno. Ha scatenato tutto questo per inseguire il suo sogno di felicita' (sua citazione) ma, per il momento, basta guardarla in faccia, sembra invecchiata di dieci anni, e non lo dico con cattiveria. Pensava che le cose si sistemassero in poco tempo invece ogni giorno c'e' una sorpresa. Ieri sono stato dall,avvocato per iniziare la trattativa per una possibile consensuale, mi ha detto che per l'udienza davanti al giudice non se ne parla prima di ottobre-novembre, quindi fino a quella data troppo ci sara' ancora da penare per entrambi!Senza falsa modestia, per il lavoro che faccio sono abituato a gestire anche forti periodi di stress, eppoi la mia acuta della sofferenza per fortuna comincia a passare. Vedremo come sapra' gestire i tanti problemi che lei stessa e il suo nuovo compagno dicono di avere. Io intanto continuo a stare alla finestra e ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso.


Un po' la vedi tu così, un po' lei è così con te. Potrebbe essere così anche quando non la vedi ma potrebbe anche sentirsi leggera come una farfalla lontana dai tuoi occhi e con l'idea di una vita sognata e che non avrà mai. E' in quella fase lì. Tu sei in una fase di distacco e rassegnazione. Può seguire depressione o una simile leggerezza.


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' la vedi tu così, un po' lei è così con te. Potrebbe essere così anche quando non la vedi ma potrebbe anche sentirsi leggera come una farfalla lontana dai tuoi occhi e con l'idea di una vita sognata e che non avrà mai. E' in quella fase lì. Tu sei in una fase di distacco e rassegnazione. Può seguire depressione o una simile leggerezza.


Come al solito lucida ed equilibrata. La realta' di solito e' come la vogliamo vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Come al solito lucida ed equilibrata. La realta' di solito e' come la vogliamo vedere.


Sono fasi che attraversiamo tutti in situazioni del genere, sempre diverse ma simili. Scrive un'altra utente che si può smettere di odiare ma non credo che tu odi. Tu sei ferito e deluso. Ritroverai serenità. Tua moglie chissà ma non ti interesserà.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta, e' veramente tanto tanto difficile. Ormai sto bene solo quando sto fuori casa dove e' diventato un inferno. Da altri su questo forum ho sentito dire che vanno capiti anche i traditori, perche' il tradimento e' l'epilogo di una crisi di coppia gia' in atto. Potrei anche essere d'accordo, anche se non ne sono proprio convinto, ma mettiamo per un momento che sia cosi'. Decenza vorrebbe che il traditore, rinato a nuova vita grazie al suo nuovo amore (vedi il mio caso), concedesse almeno al suo vecchio compagno (marito) il tempo per elaborare, per soffrire senza essere continuamente provocato e invitato ad andarsene. *Io mi trovo di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, che mi parla solo dei suoi diritti, che mi accusa di non pensare ai figli e mi invita ad andarmene di casa come dovrebbe fare un vero uomo. *Questo e' puro egoismo, e' calpestare i sentimenti e la dignita' di una persona, che tra l'altro in questo caso e' tuo marito da dieci anni ed e' il padre dei tuoi figli. Il traditore non dovrebbe almeno pensare in questi casi: ecco, ho provocato un grande dolore ed ho distrutto una famiglia, l'ho fatto perche' non mi sentivo più' felice e a mio agio in quel contesto, ma almeno cerco di “risarcire“ mio marito con un comportamento equilibrato e il più' possibile rispettoso? *Invece no, bisogna infierire. Perche'?* Questo proprio non lo capisco.


Non ti concede respiro perchè, vista dal suo lato, lei è arrivata. In realtà covava questo sentimento da troppo tempo ed ora è passata all'azione. Il tradimento è stato un sintomo che, per come sono andate le cose, ha fatto scoppiare la bomba. Cosi lei è esplosa ed è passata all'azione, scomposta, irrazionale e imprevedibile ma non immotivata. E' scoppiata. Se c'è un motivo per cui comprenderla e lo stress accumulato per l'insofferenza maturata nei tuoi confronti. Un po' assurdo ma tant'è, è certo che non tutti reagiscono in quel modo.

Tutti qui, credo, comprendono il tuo sgomento. Questa della donna che diviene mantide è una cosa che mi incuriosisce molto. Se le cose stanno cosi, tua moglie potrebbe non cambiare idea. Tu non permettergli di intaccare la tua dignità, mi pare di avertelo già detto. Ricordati che a ferirti è una persona che di base non conosce l'essenza del rispetto. Ammesso che andrai via, falle capire che per andartene c'è tutto il tempo. Perchè questa faccenda va gestita salvaguardando le altre anime coinvolte. Dopotutto non sorprende quello che ti sta facendo se non si è resa conto di aver coinvolto oltremodo i bambini. Insomma che stia tranquilla, tu hai capito la situazione, per quanto le riguarda, eventualmente, tu sei già fuori.

Mantieni la tua proverbiale calma. A differenza di lei, con la pazienza riuscirai a ristrutturarti.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono fasi che attraversiamo tutti in situazioni del genere, sempre diverse ma simili. Scrive un'altra utente che si può smettere di odiare ma non credo che tu odi.* Tu sei ferito e deluso. Ritroverai serenità. Tua moglie chissà ma non ti interesserà.*


Concordo, anche se non sembra lui è messo meglio.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Comunque da stesera me ne vado per un paio di giorni e sicuramente tornera' il sorriso


Fai bene.

Ma come sarebbe a dire che tu non pensi ai bambini? Cioè, restando a casa alimenti i conflitti e i bambini ne pagano le conseguenze?


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Fai bene.Ma come sarebbe a dire che tu non pensi ai bambini? Cioè, restando a casa alimenti i conflitti e i bambini ne pagano le conseguenze?


Chiariamo un po'. Io lavoro tutto il giorno dalla mattina alla sera e il fine settimana lo passo da sempre in casa con la famiglia. Lei non lavora da qualche anno (cosi' ha voluto a suo tempo) e ovviamente si occupa maggiormente dei bambini. Ma cosa significa questo? Semplicemente che la mattina li accompagna a scuola e li riprende a meta' pomeriggio, qualche volta portandoli a fare sport. Cosa facesse il resto della giornata non lo posso sapere, o meglio lo immagino dal momento che non si e' mai occupata della casa (e anche questo lo dico senza sarcasmo perche' mi e' stato bene e lo ho accettato). E' ovvio che in questi giorni tutto si e' incancrenito. Io non nutro alcuna fiducia in tutto quello che dice e fa e le ho detto che mi occupero' io di tutte le spese che riguardano la casa e i bambini, senza far mancare nulla come e' sempre stato. Quando un giudice mi dira' che devo versare gli alimenti lo faro' senza fiatare, come e' giusto che sia. Per adesso si scordasse di gestire lei i miei soldi. Se vuole la sua autonomia, come e' giusto che sia, se la guadaggnasse e andasse a lavorare cosi' magari si toglie anche qualche grillo dalla testa.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Chiariamo un po'. Io lavoro tutto il giorno dalla mattina alla sera e il fine settimana lo passo da sempre in casa con la famiglia. Lei non lavora da qualche anno (cosi' ha voluto a suo tempo) e ovviamente si occupa maggiormente dei bambini.* Ma cosa significa questo? Semplicemente che la mattina li accompagna a scuola e li riprende a meta' pomeriggio, qualche volta portandoli a fare sport. Cosa facesse il resto della giornata non lo posso sapere, o meglio lo immagino dal momento che non si e' mai occupata della casa (e anche questo lo dico senza sarcasmo perche' mi e' stato bene e lo ho accettato). *E' ovvio che in questi giorni tutto si e' incancrenito. Io non nutro alcuna fiducia in tutto quello che dice e fa e le ho detto che mi occupero' io di tutte le spese che riguardano la casa e i bambini, senza far mancare nulla come e' sempre stato. Quando un giudice mi dira' che devo versare gli alimenti lo faro' senza fiatare, come e' giusto che sia. Per adesso si scordasse di gestire lei i miei soldi. Se vuole la sua autonomia, come e' giusto che sia, se la guadaggnasse e andasse a lavorare cosi' magari si toglie anche qualche grillo dalla testa.


Ah già, dimenticavo che spesso certi soggetti proiettano sugli altri i loro sensi di colpa. Avevo voluto concederle più coerenza, ma a quanto pare qui non si ragiona.

Teoricamente, potresti porre la clausola per cui accetterai la separazione solo quando sarà divenuta autonoma?


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ah già, dimenticavo che spesso certi soggetti proiettano sugli altri i loro sensi di colpa. Avevo voluto concederle più coerenza, ma a quanto pare qui non si ragiona.Teoricamente, potresti porre la clausola per cui accetterai la separazione solo quando sarà divenuta autonoma?


Cosi' rischio di rimanerci sposato per tutta la vita


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cosi' rischio di rimanerci sposato per tutta la vita


 allora non lo vuoi più?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Fiammetta, e' veramente tanto tanto difficile. Ormai sto bene solo quando sto fuori casa dove e' diventato un inferno. Da altri su questo forum ho sentito dire che vanno capiti anche i traditori, perche' il tradimento e' l'epilogo di una crisi di coppia gia' in atto. Potrei anche essere d'accordo, anche se non ne sono proprio convinto, ma mettiamo per un momento che sia cosi'. Decenza vorrebbe che il traditore, rinato a nuova vita grazie al suo nuovo amore (vedi il mio caso), concedesse almeno al suo vecchio compagno (marito) il tempo per elaborare, per soffrire senza essere continuamente provocato e invitato ad andarsene. Io mi trovo di fronte ad una persona irriconoscibile, che mi parla solo dei suoi diritti, che mi accusa di non pensare ai figli e mi invita ad andarmene di casa come dovrebbe fare un vero uomo. Questo e' puro egoismo, e' calpestare i sentimenti e la dignita' di una persona, che tra l'altro in questo caso e' tuo marito da dieci anni ed e' il padre dei tuoi figli. Il traditore non dovrebbe almeno pensare in questi casi: ecco, ho provocato un grande dolore ed ho distrutto una famiglia, l'ho fatto perche' non mi sentivo più' felice e a mio agio in quel contesto, ma almeno cerco di “risarcire“ mio marito con un comportamento equilibrato e il più' possibile rispettoso? Invece no, bisogna infierire. Perche'? Questo proprio non lo capisco.


Non lo so non ho mai vestito le vesti della traditrice,ritengo tua moglie molto infantile e immatura ed è difficile gestire queste situazioni con persone cosi carenti ...ciao :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Comunque da stasera me ne vado per un paio di giorni e sicuramente tornera' il sorriso


ecco così mi piaci sei una bella persona e ne uscirai comunque a testa alta e credimi quando la bufera emotiva sarà passata di sentirai fiero di te


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> allora non lo vuoi più?


alle condizioni di sua moglie ( mi vivo l'amante e coltivo il marito ) non lo vorrei nemmeno io, comprensivo si...fesso no


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo so non ho mai vestito le vesti della traditrice,ritengo tua moglie molto infantile e immatura ed è difficile gestire queste situazioni con persone cosi carenti ...ciao :up:


E non te lo auguro proprio perche' queste persone, prima o poi (?), checche' ne dicano, dovranno fare i conti con la loro coscienza che sara' un giudice molto più' severo del partner tradito.


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> allora non lo vuoi più?


In questo momento la bilancia pende molto più' verso il no


----------



## andrea53 (25 Maggio 2013)

*ciao.*



eagle ha detto:


> In questo momento la bilancia pende molto più' verso il no


Ciao, amico mio "virtuale". E forse più reale di tanti altri frequentati di persona.
Mi sembra che tu stia perdendo la stima per tua moglie. E' una cosa triste, ma sono gli eventi che si dipanano nel tempo a determinare certe conseguenze, che lo si voglia o no. Non faccio lo psicologo, nemmeno credo tanto agli strizza cervelli. Ma la perdita della stima è l'anticamera del disamoramento. E' triste guardare la nostra nave affondare, ci s'imbarca con la convinzione di poter attraversare tutti i mari e il naufragio rimane escluso dai nostri auspici e dalle nostre previsioni. Hai fatto molto di più di quel che si poteva e sei rimasto legato al timone e al coraggio, come i capitani di una volta, ad affrontare la tempesta. Per cui: hai la stima e la solidarietà di chi ti ha letto. 
Posso scriverti in privato?
una stretta di mano (virtuale :smile
andrea


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2013)

Però casso...
Se lavora si intrippa del collega
Se non lavora va ritrovar sè stessa in palestra e lì conosce il mariuolo di turno...

Eh le sento io qua le signore che non lavorano
al mattino portano a scuola i figli e poi si dedicano a sè stesse...

E i mariti che lavorano da mattina a sera quando si dedicano a sè stessi?

Perchè noi uomini non abbiamo mai bisogno di dedicarci a noi stessi, quanto imperocciocchè una donna si dedichi a noi?

Sempre noi uomini dobbiamo elargire attenzioni...a noi quali attenzioni ci riservano le mogli?

Se non la comunicazione diretta ed efficace di tutte le loro ansie e paturnie?

E poi ciliegina sulla torta...vorrei più passione....

Ma porco can...
E' na vita che son con te e mi sento cristo nell'orto degli ulivi...
Mi fai sudare sangue, mi crocifiggi...
Ti dico tutto è compiuto ogni sera...

e ancora passione...

Ma quale passione dico io...ma quale...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao, amico mio "virtuale". E forse più reale di tanti altri frequentati di persona.
> Mi sembra che tu stia perdendo la stima per tua moglie. E' una cosa triste, ma sono gli eventi che si dipanano nel tempo a determinare certe conseguenze, che lo si voglia o no. Non faccio lo psicologo, nemmeno credo tanto agli strizza cervelli. Ma *la perdita della stima è l'anticamera del disamoramento*. E' triste guardare la nostra nave affondare, ci s'imbarca con la convinzione di poter attraversare tutti i mari e il naufragio rimane escluso dai nostri auspici e dalle nostre previsioni. Hai fatto molto di più di quel che si poteva e sei rimasto legato al timone e al coraggio, come i capitani di una volta, ad affrontare la tempesta. Per cui: *hai la stima e la solidarietà di chi ti ha letto. *
> Posso scriverti in privato?
> una stretta di mano (virtuale :smile
> andrea


:up:


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao, amico mio "virtuale". E forse più reale di tanti altri frequentati di persona.Mi sembra che tu stia perdendo la stima per tua moglie. E' una cosa triste, ma sono gli eventi che si dipanano nel tempo a determinare certe conseguenze, che lo si voglia o no. Non faccio lo psicologo, nemmeno credo tanto agli strizza cervelli. Ma la perdita della stima è l'anticamera del disamoramento. E' triste guardare la nostra nave affondare, ci s'imbarca con la convinzione di poter attraversare tutti i mari e il naufragio rimane escluso dai nostri auspici e dalle nostre previsioni. Hai fatto molto di più di quel che si poteva e sei rimasto legato al timone e al coraggio, come i capitani di una volta, ad affrontare la tempesta. Per cui: hai la stima e la solidarietà di chi ti ha letto. Posso scriverti in privato?una stretta di mano (virtuale :smileandrea


Grazie Andrea e grazie a tutti, non potete nemmeno immaginare quanto mi facciano piacere i vostri incoraggiamenti. Il paragone con la nave e con il capitano poi lo trovo azzeccato ed edificante. Al lavoro e nella famiglia di origine mi vedono proprio cosi', come un capitano o un faro capace di guidare ed assistere gli altri nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo ho fallito la traversata più' importante ma questo dovra' essere un insegnamento per il futuro. Sapete, non posso proprio lamentarmi di quello che ho avuto fino ad oggi dalla vita. Sin dall'infanzia ho avuto, pur con grandi sacrifici, tutto quello che volevo. Evidentemente questa prova deve servire come passaggio e crescita.Stasera ho avuto la “brillante“ idea di venire a dormire (lo so e' presto, ma sono molto stanco) nella casa di campagna dei miei genitori e mi ritrovo solo davanti alla foto di mio nonno che purtroppo non c'e' più, che, con il suo dialetto e la tipica saggezza contadina, quando conobbe la mia futura moglie mi fece notare in modo colorito che non era la donna giusta per me. E' un ritorno alle origini che, dopo un certo disorentamento iniziale, mi sta facendo bene.PS per Andrea: faro' volentieri due chiacchiere in privato cone te.


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao, amico mio "virtuale". E forse più reale di tanti altri frequentati di persona.Mi sembra che tu stia perdendo la stima per tua moglie. E' una cosa triste, ma sono gli eventi che si dipanano nel tempo a determinare certe conseguenze, che lo si voglia o no. Non faccio lo psicologo, nemmeno credo tanto agli strizza cervelli. Ma la perdita della stima è l'anticamera del disamoramento. E' triste guardare la nostra nave affondare, ci s'imbarca con la convinzione di poter attraversare tutti i mari e il naufragio rimane escluso dai nostri auspici e dalle nostre previsioni. Hai fatto molto di più di quel che si poteva e sei rimasto legato al timone e al coraggio, come i capitani di una volta, ad affrontare la tempesta. Per cui: hai la stima e la solidarietà di chi ti ha letto. Posso scriverti in privato?una stretta di mano (virtuale :smileandrea


Grazie Andrea e grazie a tutti, non potete nemmeno immaginare quanto mi facciano piacere i vostri incoraggiamenti. Il paragone con la nave e con il capitano poi lo trovo azzeccato ed edificante. Al lavoro e nella famiglia di origine mi vedono proprio cosi', come un capitano o un faro capace di guidare ed assistere gli altri nei momenti difficili. Purtroppo ho fallito la traversata più' importante ma questo dovra' essere un insegnamento per il futuro. Sapete, non posso proprio lamentarmi di quello che ho avuto fino ad oggi dalla vita. Sin dall'infanzia ho avuto, pur con grandi sacrifici, tutto quello che volevo. Evidentemente questa prova deve servire come passaggio e crescita.Stasera ho avuto la “brillante“ idea di venire a dormire (lo so e' presto, ma sono molto stanco) nella casa di campagna dei miei genitori e mi ritrovo solo davanti alla foto di mio nonno che purtroppo non c'e' più, che, con il suo dialetto e la tipica saggezza contadina, quando conobbe la mia futura moglie mi fece notare in modo colorito che non era la donna giusta per me. E' un ritorno alle origini che, dopo un certo disorentamento iniziale, mi sta facendo bene.PS per Andrea: faro' volentieri due chiacchiere in privato cone te.


----------



## eagle (25 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però casso...Se lavora si intrippa del collegaSe non lavora va ritrovar sè stessa in palestra e lì conosce il mariuolo di turno...Eh le sento io qua le signore che non lavoranoal mattino portano a scuola i figli e poi si dedicano a sè stesse...E i mariti che lavorano da mattina a sera quando si dedicano a sè stessi?Perchè noi uomini non abbiamo mai bisogno di dedicarci a noi stessi, quanto imperocciocchè una donna si dedichi a noi?Sempre noi uomini dobbiamo elargire attenzioni...a noi quali attenzioni ci riservano le mogli?Se non la comunicazione diretta ed efficace di tutte le loro ansie e paturnie?E poi ciliegina sulla torta...vorrei più passione....Ma porco can...E' na vita che son con te e mi sento cristo nell'orto degli ulivi...Mi fai sudare sangue, mi crocifiggi...Ti dico tutto è compiuto ogni sera...e ancora passione...Ma quale passione dico io...ma quale...


Parole sante, tutto sta a trovare la donna giusta.


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però casso...
> Se lavora si intrippa del collega
> Se non lavora va ritrovar sè stessa in palestra e lì conosce il mariuolo di turno...
> 
> ...


Motivvi per cui una donna tradisce: tendenti all'infinito.

Motivi per cui un uomno tradisce: la figa.

Quanto è banale l'essenza dell'uomo. Pensa che ieri sera sono andato a ballare con un paio di colleghi, alla fine siamo rimasti solo in due. Io cerco sempre di dare una mano ai miei colleghi single, in quanto disinteressato come sono...mi faccio avanti spregiudicato. Il mio collega è riuscito infine ad avere il numero di telefono della ragazza con cui ballava (in cina è già un ottimo passo, non come in italia), io ho dovuto fare finta di nulla a quello della bella ragazza di fronte a me con cui alla fine ho ballato per parte della sera...autocontrollo conte, ho imparato che con l'autocontrollo frego la natura dell'uomo e vivo sereno e felice con me stesso.

PS: E' dura essere un uomo fedele in una città che nel metrolpolitano conta più donne che uomini...ma si fa per la mia bellissima compagna!!! (fermo restando che poi torno a casa e mi ritrovo non cervo bensì persino alce )


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Motivvi per cui una donna tradisce: tendenti all'infinito.
> 
> Motivi per cui un uomno tradisce: la figa.
> 
> ...


Un uomo non è mai banale...
Egli è una femmina semplificata
Egli è femmina ridotta al minimo comune multiplo, al numero primo, al massimo comun divisore...

Nel mio caso non è mai autocontrollo, ma autodisciplina...

Ma scusa ma se ti fa schifo il sesso...
Per te è facile rimaner fedele è? Boni tutti così...

Ma l'uomo è semplice: 
Ragionamento: Voglio na scopata.
Ragionamento secondo: Non mi interessa con chi, l'una vale l'altra basta che si ciuli.

Invece la donna ragiona sempre così...
Ecco ho voglia di scopare...ma la mollerei a patto che...io incontri uno che...mi faccia sentire così cosà...e qui e là e su e ggiù...

E magari lo trova e non s'avvede che tramite tutte le sue pecole...intanto fa passare la voglia al malcapitato di turno...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (26 Maggio 2013)

E sti cazzi conte, in cina le donzellette a noi Guòwài la danno e senza troppe pretese....motivo per cui un mio collega divorziato ha riscoperto la vita qui...adesso non passa serata con non abbia una gentil donzelletta nel suo appartamento...ma io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna, ma devo dire che se fossi single...ammazza che gioia!!!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E sti cazzi conte, in cina le donzellette a noi Guòwài la danno e senza troppe pretese....motivo per cui un mio collega divorziato ha riscoperto la vita qui...adesso non passa serata con non abbia una gentil donzelletta nel suo appartamento...ma io ho scelto di vivere con la mia compagna, ma devo dire che se fossi single...ammazza che gioia!!!



Hanno anche la figa fatta diversa come gli occhi? Le cinciuncian?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però casso...
> Se lavora si intrippa del collega
> Se non lavora va ritrovar sè stessa in palestra e lì conosce il mariuolo di turno...
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

conte, ma perchè parli sempre come se non avessi conosciuto mai la matraini?


----------



## Fantastica (26 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma i nostri figli non sono persone?
> COme facciamo ad essere sempre così sicuri di sapere qual'è il meglio per loro?
> Noi decidiamo se è meglio per loro avere i genitori separati o i genitori litigiosi in casa?
> Ma perchè ste cose non le facciamo decidere a loro?
> ...


*Parole sante!!!*


----------



## eagle (27 Maggio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Parole sante!!!*


Perche' i traditori sanno qual'e' il loro bene e quello dei figli (sempre il loro).


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Perche' i traditori sanno qual'e' il loro bene e quello dei figli (sempre il loro).


Non si chiede ai figli e non si deve chiederlo perché non si deve far carico a dei bambini delle cazzate fatte dagli adulti. Altra cosa è, come prevede la legge, di fronte a una separazione conflittuale, sentire un bambino, di più di 12 anni perché si possa capire con chi è meglio che viva.


----------



## eagle (27 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao, amico mio "virtuale". E forse più reale di tanti altri frequentati di persona.Mi sembra che tu stia perdendo la stima per tua moglie. E' una cosa triste, ma sono gli eventi che si dipanano nel tempo a determinare certe conseguenze, che lo si voglia o no. Non faccio lo psicologo, nemmeno credo tanto agli strizza cervelli. Ma la perdita della stima è l'anticamera del disamoramento. E' triste guardare la nostra nave affondare, ci s'imbarca con la convinzione di poter attraversare tutti i mari e il naufragio rimane escluso dai nostri auspici e dalle nostre previsioni. Hai fatto molto di più di quel che si poteva e sei rimasto legato al timone e al coraggio, come i capitani di una volta, ad affrontare la tempesta. Per cui: hai la stima e la solidarietà di chi ti ha letto. Posso scriverti in privato?una stretta di mano (virtuale :smileandrea


Cerco di andare avanti per la mia strada ma e' veramente dura. In tre giorni ho sentito mia moglie solo un paio di volte per la gestione dei bambini. Non so se immaginate come mi sento, devo impormi di non chiamare una donna con cui fino a poche settimane condividevo tutto... Devo ammetterlo, nonostante tutto mi manca ancora, purtroppo ci vorra' ancora del tempo per dimenticare.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cerco di andare avanti per la mia strada ma e' veramente dura. In tre giorni ho sentito mia moglie solo un paio di volte per la gestione dei bambini. Non so se immaginate come mi sento, devo impormi di non chiamare una donna con cui fino a poche settimane condividevo tutto... Devo ammetterlo, nonostante tutto mi manca ancora, purtroppo ci vorra' ancora del tempo per dimenticare.


Soddisfazione del momento? Che lei verrà smollata dal tizio e si troverà con figli, casa e nessun lavoro, se tu fossi un uomo sano di mente, ti metteresti da fuori con siffatta donna? Io no, perchè da uomo dovresti avere due palle tante per:


Ex marito
Figli non suoi
Mantenimento di una donna che vuole seguire i figli che non sono i tuoi
Corna eventuali di una donna che non si sente in piano desiderata.
Diciamocelo, non è quello che si chiama un usato garantito, ma quanto mai un usato con molti km e molti acciacchi, tu vivresti in questa situazione? poi ti ricordo che tra pochi anni tu sarai un uomo affascinante, mentre lei una vecchia racchia, gusto per darti la soddisfazione interiore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Soddisfazione del momento? Che lei verrà smollata dal tizio e si troverà con figli, casa e nessun lavoro, se tu fossi un uomo sano di mente, ti metteresti da fuori con siffatta donna? Io no, perchè da uomo dovresti avere due palle tante per:
> 
> 
> Ex marito
> ...


ma 3/4 della palazzina tua, Daniè!


----------



## Anais (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cerco di andare avanti per la mia strada ma e' veramente dura. In tre giorni ho sentito mia moglie solo un paio di volte per la gestione dei bambini. Non so se immaginate come mi sento, devo impormi di non chiamare una donna con cui fino a poche settimane condividevo tutto... Devo ammetterlo, nonostante tutto mi manca ancora, purtroppo ci vorra' ancora del tempo per dimenticare.


Capisco come tu ti possa sentire, anche se a differenza tua, io non amo più il mio compagno.
Ma anche io sono in fase di separazione.
Viviamo ancora insieme ma siamo due estranei, comunichiamo solo su argomenti che riguardano i figli.
E' tanto che siamo in crisi, ma in poche settimane è precipitato tutto e ammetto che vivere accanto a una persona per dodici anni, anche se non idilliaci, e poi vedere come in poco tempo si passa dallo stare insieme al "sto bene solo quando sono fuori casa o tu non ci sei" sia parecchio traumatizzante.
Passerà...ma non credo molto presto nè molto facilmente.

Un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cerco di andare avanti per la mia strada ma e' veramente dura. In tre giorni ho sentito mia moglie solo un paio di volte per la gestione dei bambini. Non so se immaginate come mi sento, devo impormi di non chiamare una donna con cui fino a poche settimane condividevo tutto... Devo ammetterlo, nonostante tutto mi manca ancora, purtroppo ci vorra' ancora del tempo per dimenticare.


Eagle, come vedi sta facendo tutto lei. La tua sofferenza è comprensibile ed inevitabile, ma considerane i lati paradossalmente positivi. Lei deciderà anche per te, fare quello che sta facendo lei richiede una dose di incoscienza di cui non credo ti faresti mai carico.

Se separazione e distruzione sarà, tu non ne sarai l'artefice. Benchè ne subirai le conseguenze, avrai i motivi per accettare quello che ti sta capitando. Ma non il rimorso di aver fatto scelte inconsapevoli.


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2013)

Eagle, ricorda bene, i figli vanno mantenuti, ma la moglie fedifraga no!!! Che si trovi un lavoro. E già che ci sei, adesso, se ha bisogno dei tuoi inutili denari per comprarsi qualcosa per sè, ricordale che potrebbe pure andare a lavorare!!! Come sguattera la prendono di certo!
Con una che vuole vivere alle tue spalle farei solo questo!!!!


----------



## eagle (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Eagle, come vedi sta facendo tutto lei. La tua sofferenza è comprensibile ed inevitabile, ma considerane i lati paradossalmente positivi. Lei deciderà anche per te, fare quello che sta facendo lei richiede una dose di incoscienza di cui non credo ti faresti mai carico.Se separazione e distruzione sarà, tu non ne sarai l'artefice. Benchè ne subirai le conseguenze, avrai i motivi per accettare quello che ti sta capitando. Ma non il rimorso di aver fatto scelte inconsapevoli.


Dal mio punto di vista la sua e' incoscienza ma cio' potrebbe anche costituire un alibi o una giustificazione per quello che sta facendo, che invece rappresenta una scelta consapevole.Non ho il rimorso di aver fatto scelte inconsapevoli ma la frustrazione ed una certa tristezza per aver investito buona parte della mia vita su una persona che non ha dimostrato di meritare il mio amore.Stasera ho visto che sta leggendo un libro, di cui ho letto qualche passo, tutto incentrato sulla ricerca della felicita' dell'io, sulla necessita' di vivere il presente senza guardare il passato e pensare al futuro, sulla liberta', sulla liberazione dagli schemi, bla bla bla. Tutti concetti forse giusti se considerari astrattamente e presi a se' stanti, ma che dipingono il quadro di una donna che non vede più' l'amore come dono di se' all'altro ma come affermazione del proprio io. Da due mesi continua a ripetermi che le persone cambiano e questo e' vero. Purtroppo le persone cambiano anche in peggio...


----------



## eagle (27 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, ricorda bene, i figli vanno mantenuti, ma la moglie fedifraga no!!! Che si trovi un lavoro. E già che ci sei, adesso, se ha bisogno dei tuoi inutili denari per comprarsi qualcosa per sè, ricordale che potrebbe pure andare a lavorare!!! Come sguattera la prendono di certo!Con una che vuole vivere alle tue spalle farei solo questo!!!!


Caro Daniele, mi sa tanto che dal primo momento, pur con il tuo linguaggio “colorito“, avevi ragione tu. Con certe persone certe attenzioni e sofisticazioni non portano da nessuna parte.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista la sua e' incoscienza ma cio' potrebbe anche costituire un alibi o una giustificazione per quello che sta facendo, che invece rappresenta una scelta consapevole.Non ho il rimorso di aver fatto scelte inconsapevoli ma la frustrazione ed una certa tristezza per aver investito buona parte della mia vita su una persona che non ha dimostrato di meritare il mio amore.Stasera ho visto che sta leggendo un libro, di cui ho letto qualche passo, tutto incentrato sulla ricerca della felicita' dell'io, sulla necessita' di vivere il presente senza guardare il passato e pensare al futuro, sulla liberta', sulla liberazione dagli schemi, bla bla bla. *Tutti concetti forse giusti se considerari astrattamente e presi a se' stanti, ma che dipingono il quadro di una donna che non vede più' l'amore come dono di se' all'altro ma come affermazione del proprio io*. Da due mesi continua a ripetermi che le persone cambiano e questo e' vero. Purtroppo le persone cambiano anche in peggio...


Ti è capitato questo guaio. Non puoi farci niente.

Sarebbe bello capire lexcursus vitae di tua moglie. Ma quando hai detto che anche la sorella ha lasciato da giovanissima la casa, ammetto che qualche pensiero l'ho fatto. Probabilmente lei non è peggiorata, ha solo manifestato una personalità latente ma repressa. Egoista certo, ma molto più complessa.

Ti devo chiedere una cosa, non devi rispondere testualmente, come trovavi e consideravi la sua famiglia d'origine? Hai mai storto il naso riguardo alcune di queste considerazioni?


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Probabilmente lei non è peggiorata, ha solo manifestato una personalità latente ma repressa. Egoista certo, ma molto più complessa.
> 
> Ti devo chiedere una cosa, non devi rispondere testualmente, come trovavi e consideravi la sua famiglia d'origine? Hai mai storto il naso riguardo alcune di queste considerazioni?


Carissimo Jon, ma per te fare picchiate e virate su cazzi altrui è sinonimo di personalità più complessa, per il rasoio di Occam è solo una donna che ha scoperto che le piace variare dieta, da banane a cetrioli a zucchine ad asparagi, tutti però con la piunta rossa.

Scusatemi, ma una donna di quella età che ha tale crisi la trovo non solo infantile, ma patetica, libri del genere li leggono solo le idiote ragazzine strombazzanti per giustificare il loro essere gran ammaestratrici di serpenti con  un occhio solo.

Eagle, forse l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di mandare a cagare tua moglie ma in maniera coerente e davanti a lei, facendole vedere che si cambia solitamente in meglio, ma che lei è cambiata da donna a mignottella, non ti preoccupare sui termini, perchè quando ci sono figli, quei libri del cazzo devono essere messi da parte.

Bella la vita della donna che non lavora e non tiene neppure dietro alla casa, che facevi tu, la scopa in culo anche?
A lavorare, altrochè felicità del cazzo, lavorare e pedalare piccola donna dal cervello molto marcio.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo Jon, ma per te fare picchiate e virate su cazzi altrui è sinonimo di personalità più complessa, per il rasoio di Occam è solo una donna che ha scoperto che le piace variare dieta, da banane a cetrioli a zucchine ad asparagi, tutti però con la piunta rossa.
> 
> Scusatemi, ma una donna di quella età che ha tale crisi la trovo non solo infantile, ma patetica, libri del genere li leggono solo le idiote ragazzine strombazzanti per giustificare il loro essere gran ammaestratrici di serpenti con un occhio solo.
> 
> ...


Daniele ti rendi conto che lo sconforto e lo sgomento di Eagle non è il tradimento in se? Sul quale, tra l'altro, era pienamente disposto a sorvolare se ce ne fossero stati i motivi.

Ma in definitiva concordo con te. Dopotutto ho detto che si tratta di un guaio al quale non credo si possa porre rimedio. Bisogna solo comprendere la posizione di Eagle e lo sforzo che gli tocca fare per accettare la situazione. Certo che scoprire, dopo anni, di aver investito la propria vita sul nulla ammetterai che non è cosa facile.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Daniele ti rendi conto che lo sconforto e lo sgomento di Eagle non è il tradimento in se? Sul quale, tra l'altro, era pienamente disposto a sorvolare se ce ne fossero stati i motivi.
> 
> Ma in definitiva concordo con te. Dopotutto ho detto che si tratta di un guaio al quale non credo si possa porre rimedio. Bisogna solo comprendere la posizione di Eagle e lo sforzo che gli tocca fare per accettare la situazione. Certo che scoprire, dopo anni, di aver investito la propria vita sul nulla ammetterai che non è cosa facile.


jon, cazzo ma perchè non ti fai prete?
sei perfetto, una parola su tutti, su tutti dico... mai una su di te... eppure oramai sono anni che son cornuto.
diciamo due anni, due anni che ti conosco, mai una svista, un cedimento, una riflessione che forse personale, mai una allusione, una cazzata, una stronzata... una rabbia, un dolore... che ti facesse dire ...perchè.
sempre , e solo considerazioni sugli altri... ma gli altri non sono te.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista la sua e' incoscienza ma cio' potrebbe anche costituire un alibi o una giustificazione per quello che sta facendo, che invece rappresenta una scelta consapevole.Non ho il rimorso di aver fatto scelte inconsapevoli ma la frustrazione ed una certa tristezza per aver investito buona parte della mia vita su una persona che non ha dimostrato di meritare il mio amore.Stasera ho visto che sta leggendo un libro, di cui ho letto qualche passo, tutto incentrato sulla ricerca della felicita' dell'io, sulla necessita' di vivere il presente senza guardare il passato e pensare al futuro, sulla liberta', sulla liberazione dagli schemi, bla bla bla. Tutti concetti forse giusti se considerari astrattamente e presi a se' stanti, ma che dipingono il quadro di una donna che non vede più' l'amore come dono di se' all'altro ma come affermazione del proprio io. Da due mesi continua a ripetermi che le persone cambiano e questo e' vero. Purtroppo le persone cambiano anche in peggio...


E' completamente confusa. Se vuoi ancora cercare di capirla, compra lo stesso libro e leggilo di fronte a lei.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> jon, cazzo ma perchè non ti fai prete?
> sei perfetto, una parola su tutti, su tutti dico... mai una su di te... eppure oramai sono anni che son cornuto.
> diciamo due anni, due anni che ti conosco, mai una svista, un cedimento, una riflessione che forse personale, mai una allusione, una cazzata, una stronzata... una rabbia, un dolore... che ti facesse dire ...perchè.
> sempre , e solo considerazioni sugli altri... ma gli altri non sono te.


Ma sei curioso? Perchè vai sul personale?

Guarda, le mie sono si considerazioni, ma le ritengo impersonali e parte di una discussione formale tra sconosciuti. E' questo per me il forum. Tu ti sei raccontato, ma per me se non l'avessi fatto sarebbe lo stesso e avrei per te la medesima considerazione di ora.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' completamente confusa. Se vuoi ancora cercare di capirla, compra lo stesso libro e leggilo di fronte a lei.


...si, uno di fronte all'altro.
nudi, come vermi.
di fronte uno specchio,
 è questo per almeno 15 giorni!!!
poi recitare le parole, le frasi...
allora vi ritroverete come non mai!!!!!
potere, è forza della scrittura.
....ah, non era un libro Armony?????


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, uno di fronte all'altro.
> nudi, come vermi.
> di fronte uno specchio,
> è questo per almeno 15 giorni!!!
> ...


Fidati che una donna la capisco meglio io di te.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma sei curioso? Perchè vai sul personale?
> 
> Guarda, le mie sono si considerazioni, ma le ritengo impersonali e parte di una discussione formale tra sconosciuti. E' questo per me il forum. Tu ti sei raccontato, ma per me se non l'avessi fatto sarebbe lo stesso e avrei per te la medesima considerazione di ora.


...appunto.
tu mi hai letto.
io no.
 io non sono curioso.
della tua vita. amen.
sei tu che avresti avuto bisogno di esporla,
 non io di chidertela.
mi domando coasa spinge un non curioso,
 ad indagare la vita dell'altro senza esporre la propria.
solo questo.
non è che con le atriocità dell'altro risolvi te stesso.
quando commenti, rispondi ate te stesso o all'altro?
sono forse le risposte che avresti voluto sentire?


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fidati che una donna la capisco meglio io di te.


...indubbio, infatti io mi son fatto incornare!!!!
per me le donne son tutte troie.

Bruni, quante ne sai!
ma io sono qui per imparare...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...indubbio, infatti io mi son fatto incornare!!!!
> per me le donne son tutte troie.
> 
> Bruni, quante ne sai!
> ma io sono qui per imparare...


Anch'io. Ad esempio credevo che uno come mio marito fosse unico, ho scoperto che non è così.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...appunto.
> tu mi hai letto.
> io no.
> io non sono curioso.
> ...


Entrambe le cose. Dopotutto ho la mia storia anch'io. Quindi rispondo alle mie esperienze e all'altro.

Il fatto è che al momento sono qui per essermi affezionato a questo forum. Ma quando sono qui, soprattutto, è perchè non ho null'altro da fare. Tutto qui.

Guarda che io sono sereno, il che non vuol dire che non abbia problemi.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ad esempio credevo che uno come mio marito fosse unico, ho scoperto che non è così.


già essere unici.
ma lo era, unico.
unico per te.
l'uomo ha mille sfaccettature.
io ad esempio, so di esere unico per qualcuno,
 per altri sono niente.
inutile dirti, vista la tua sensiilità che tuo maritoera unico.
lo sai.
è il lato oscuro della luna.
ora lo hai scoperto.
non è ancora più unico per te?
yu ora sai, quindi sei più vicina alla sua essenza.



p.s. un certo StermY.. avrebbe parlato di "dissonanza cognitiva"!!!
cazzo quanto mi manca ... STERMY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già essere unici.
> ma lo era, unico.
> unico per te.
> l'uomo ha mille sfaccettature.
> ...


Ero sarcastica


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero sarcastica


io no.


----------



## JON (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io no.


Ma che hai stasera?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> già essere unici.
> ma lo era, unico.
> unico per te.
> l'uomo ha mille sfaccettature.
> ...


Son certamente più a conoscenza della sua essenza, ben per questo non siamo più insieme


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Son certamente più a conoscenza della sua essenza, ben per questo non siamo più insieme


ah, hai mollato.
brava.. almeno una scelta l'hai fatta.
ma allora perchè vaghi in quetso limbo di dolore...
qui vagano le anime perse, non risolute, quelli che cercano l'approccio facile facile..
gli indecisi e quelli come me.
 i finti traditori...
persone non risolte.
perchè sei qui?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, hai mollato.
> brava.. almeno una scelta l'hai fatta.
> ma allora perchè vaghi in quetso limbo di dolore...
> qui vagano le anime perse, non risolute, quelli che cercano l'approccio facile facile..
> ...


Per dare pace e bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval: Per capire.


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dare pace e bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval: Per capire.


lo vedi che un poco suora sei?
dammi un pò di pace allora....


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che hai stasera?


JON,
non ho niente.
perchè ti sembro strano?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> lo vedi che un poco suora sei?
> dammi un pò di pace allora....


Comincia ad abolire l'alcol :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (27 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comincia ad abolire l'alcol :mrgreen:


tu il vibratore!
la plastica fa male.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tu il vibratore!
> la plastica fa male.


Vuoi sostituirlo tu? Ma il vibratore ha una grande qualità: rilassa e sta zitto. Rilassa perché sta zitto e agisce:carneval:


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi sostituirlo tu? Ma il vibratore ha una grande qualità: rilassa e sta zitto. Rilassa perché sta zitto e agisce:carneval:


vedi...
pure il controllo della plastica!!!
non ti basta aver castrato *un'uccello* in carne e ossa!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi...
> pure il controllo della plastica!!!
> non ti basta aver castrato *un uccello* in carne e ossa!


Buona notte :smile:


----------



## Spider (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buona notte :smile:


notte bruni, sogni d'oro.
ti voglio bene, sallo!


----------



## andrea53 (28 Maggio 2013)

*lunedì è passato....*



eagle ha detto:


> Caro Daniele, mi sa tanto che dal primo momento, pur con il tuo linguaggio “colorito“, avevi ragione tu. Con certe persone certe attenzioni e sofisticazioni non portano da nessuna parte.


Ciao Eagle. Avevo provato a mandarti un messaggio privato ma non sono riuscito a farlo partire. Sono un inetto... 
Era (è) un racconto di un'esperienza fatta da me al lavoro, non volevo raccontarla qui perché mi sarei dovuto dilungare troppo. Come si può immaginare, tra le tante cose la banca è anche una specie di confessionale e quindi... Senza entrare nel merito, e proprio a proposito delle cose che Daniele (ciao) ti dice con molta durezza, direi che da adesso il tuo primo obbiettivo pratico dovrebbe essere quello di gestire e organizzare al meglio la difesa tua e dei tuoi ragazzi dagli eventi post-separazione. 
Penso di aver capito che tu ricopri un ruolo dirigenziale. E che tu abbia (almeno) una buona posizione, insomma. Altrettanto immagino che non possa dirsi del nuotatore. Tre figli e una moglie in procinto di cacciarlo fuori.
Quindi, da questo momento, stai bene attento. Perché se arrivi alla sentenza di separazione e il giudice ti impone di lasciare la casa a tua moglie, in quanto nominata affidataria dei figli, in questa situazione costui potrebbe infilarsi sotto il tuo ex-tetto coniugale. 
Se c'è una cosa che al tuo posto troverei davvero insopportabile ecco: sarebbe proprio questa, che lui andasse a convivere coi tuoi ragazzi. Fatti aiutare dal tuo legale e munisciti di tutti gli strumenti che puoi raccogliere per tutelarti al meglio. Scusa, è un argomento sgradevolissimo, forse un'eventualità che hai già immaginato o una pulce nell'orecchio che ti farà star male ancora un po' di più. O forse ti ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato... Ma è quel che ho visto succedere in situazioni simili alla tua. Hai tempo, da oggi a novembre. Forza!


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle. Avevo provato a mandarti un messaggio privato ma non sono riuscito a farlo partire. Sono un inetto... Era (è) un racconto di un'esperienza fatta da me al lavoro, non volevo raccontarla qui perché mi sarei dovuto dilungare troppo. Come si può immaginare, tra le tante cose la banca è anche una specie di confessionale e quindi... Senza entrare nel merito, e proprio a proposito delle cose che Daniele (ciao) ti dice con molta durezza, direi che da adesso il tuo primo obbiettivo pratico dovrebbe essere quello di gestire e organizzare al meglio la difesa tua e dei tuoi ragazzi dagli eventi post-separazione. Penso di aver capito che tu ricopri un ruolo dirigenziale. E che tu abbia (almeno) una buona posizione, insomma. Altrettanto immagino che non possa dirsi del nuotatore. Tre figli e una moglie in procinto di cacciarlo fuori.Quindi, da questo momento, stai bene attento. Perché se arrivi alla sentenza di separazione e il giudice ti impone di lasciare la casa a tua moglie, in quanto nominata affidataria dei figli, in questa situazione costui potrebbe infilarsi sotto il tuo ex-tetto coniugale. Se c'è una cosa che al tuo posto troverei davvero insopportabile ecco: sarebbe proprio questa, che lui andasse a convivere coi tuoi ragazzi. Fatti aiutare dal tuo legale e munisciti di tutti gli strumenti che puoi raccogliere per tutelarti al meglio. Scusa, è un argomento sgradevolissimo, forse un'eventualità che hai già immaginato o una pulce nell'orecchio che ti farà star male ancora un po' di più. O forse ti ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato... Ma è quel che ho visto succedere in situazioni simili alla tua. Hai tempo, da oggi a novembre. Forza!


Grazie Andrea, e' proprio quello che temo. Per adesso mia moglie dice che non intende andare a convivere con il suo amante ma, a parte la scarsa fiducia in quello che dice, credo che prima o poi valutera' questa evenienza e a quel punto, come giustamente hai fatto notare, la situzione più' comoda sarebbe quella di portarselo nella nostra casa. E' una possibilita' concreta che mi fa stare molto male ma che considero probabile, vista la mancanza di scrupoli che sta dimostrando la mia ex signora. Ne ho ovviamente gia' parlato con il mio avvocato ma al riguardo ho ancora le idee confuse. Se potessi inviarmi quel messaggio e potessi raccontarmi l'esperienza a cui accennavi te ne sarei molto grato. Ciao.


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Andrea, e' proprio quello che temo. Per adesso mia moglie dice che non intende andare a convivere con il suo amante ma, a parte la scarsa fiducia in quello che dice, credo che prima o poi valutera' questa evenienza e a quel punto, come giustamente hai fatto notare, la situzione più' comoda sarebbe quella di portarselo nella nostra casa. E' una possibilita' concreta che mi fa stare molto male ma che considero probabile, vista la mancanza di scrupoli che sta dimostrando la mia ex signora. Ne ho ovviamente gia' parlato con il mio avvocato ma al riguardo ho ancora le idee confuse. Se potessi inviarmi quel messaggio e potessi raccontarmi l'esperienza a cui accennavi te ne sarei molto grato. Ciao.


Ciao.
Non sono avvocato ma mi sembra che se lei, andasse a convivere con un nuovo compagno e quest'ultimo risultasse residente o nello stato di famiglia...tu potresti non versare il mantenimento a lei.
In ogni modo, credo che anche lei non abbia intenzione di portare un'altra persona nella vita dei vostri figli, probabilmente non vuole più stare con te ma al bene dei bambini penserà eccome.
Tu potresti fare delle questioni e valutare se psicologicamente ciò potrebbe portare un trauma ai piccoli.
Magari in futuro succederà ma più lontano di quello che temi.


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Andrea, e' proprio quello che temo. Per adesso mia moglie dice che non intende andare a convivere con il suo amante ma, a parte la scarsa fiducia in quello che dice, credo che prima o poi valutera' questa evenienza e a quel punto, come giustamente hai fatto notare, la situzione più' comoda sarebbe quella di portarselo nella nostra casa. E' una possibilita' concreta che mi fa stare molto male ma che considero probabile, vista la mancanza di scrupoli che sta dimostrando la mia ex signora. Ne ho ovviamente gia' parlato con il mio avvocato ma al riguardo ho ancora le idee confuse. Se potessi inviarmi quel messaggio e potessi raccontarmi l'esperienza a cui accennavi te ne sarei molto grato. Ciao.


Ma poi, se ho capito bene, voi avete due figli, il tipo ne ha tre.
Dove starebbero tutti se lui, anche un domani, convivesse nella vostra casa?
Il tipo avrà diritto di avere i figli tot giorni...cosa fanno? Sette persone tutte appassionatamente insieme?
Sarebbe di sicuro il modo migliore per far finire la storia


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma poi, se ho capito bene, voi avete due figli, il tipo ne ha tre.
> Dove starebbero tutti se lui, anche un domani, convivesse nella vostra casa?
> Il tipo avrà diritto di avere i figli tot giorni...cosa fanno? Sette persone tutte appassionatamente insieme?
> Sarebbe di sicuro il modo migliore per far finire la storia


Una persona sensata la penserebbe come te ma "l'amore" fa fare cose insentate... e non mi meraviglierei di nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Andrea, e' proprio quello che temo. Per adesso mia moglie dice che non intende andare a convivere con il suo amante ma, a parte la scarsa fiducia in quello che dice, credo che prima o poi valutera' questa evenienza e a quel punto, come giustamente hai fatto notare, la situzione più' comoda sarebbe quella di portarselo nella nostra casa. E' una possibilita' concreta che mi fa stare molto male ma che considero probabile, vista la mancanza di scrupoli che sta dimostrando la mia ex signora. Ne ho ovviamente gia' parlato con il mio avvocato ma al riguardo ho ancora le idee confuse. *Se potessi inviarmi quel messaggio *e potessi raccontarmi l'esperienza a cui accennavi te ne sarei molto grato. Ciao.


Non hai abilitato i messaggi privati. Per quanto riguarda una futura convivenza, non si può impedire e capisco che affidarsi al solo senso di opportunità di una traditrice è ben poca cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma poi, se ho capito bene, voi avete due figli, il tipo ne ha tre.
> Dove starebbero tutti se lui, anche un domani, convivesse nella vostra casa?
> Il tipo avrà diritto di avere i figli tot giorni...cosa fanno? Sette persone tutte appassionatamente insieme?
> Sarebbe di sicuro il modo migliore per far finire la storia


Succede. E i ragazzi lo accettano con molta più serenità di quello che ci aspetteremmo. E poi basta far coincidere i periodi alterni in cui i figli devono stare con l'altro genitore.


----------



## erab (28 Maggio 2013)

Portare il nuovo compagno nella ex casa coniugale non è così semplice.

http://www.diritto24.ilsole24ore.com/guidaAlDiritto/codici/codiceCivile/indice/articolo.635.0.5.4.9.html


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Portare il nuovo compagno nella ex casa coniugale non è così semplice.
> 
> http://www.diritto24.ilsole24ore.co...codiceCivile/indice/articolo.635.0.5.4.9.html


Entra nelle questioni economiche nel senso che se cambia il reddito (da lavoro o per la per la presenza di un'altra persona che contribuisce al reddito) può essere rivisto l'accordo di separazione perché potrebbe non essere più dovuto l'uso della casa o l'assegno di mantenimento. Nessuno può impedire però la convivenza. E' una contraddizione rispetto all'educazione dei figli. Uno può opporsi a, che so, che facciano un viaggio e non che convivano stabilmente con un estraneo. Credo che così sia perché un ex coniuge rancoroso potrebbe di fatto bloccare, se fosse possibile l'opposizione, ogni possibilità per l'affidatario dei figli di rifarsi una vita sentimentale.


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede. E i ragazzi lo accettano con molta più serenità di quello che ci aspetteremmo. E poi basta far coincidere i periodi alterni in cui i figli devono stare con l'altro genitore.


Dici che lo accettano con più serenità di quello che ci aspetteremmo?
Mah. Ho i miei serissimi dubbi in proposito.
I figli fanno già fatica a vedere mamma e papà separati, figurati trovarsi in caso con un emerito sconosciuto o sconosciuta.
Trauma su trauma.
E comunque quando parli di mettersi d'accordo sui giorni in cui i figli saranno presenti, ok, fattibile, però comunque la nuova coppietta si troverebbe a convivere con i due figli di lei, e quando loro sono dal padre, ecco che convivranno con i tre figli di lui. E dove dormirebbero? Nella stanza dei figli di lei?
A me pare follia pura. 
Va bene, l'amore può finire, a volte separarsi può essere l'unica soluzione. Ma per prima cosa bisogna pensare alla serenità dei figli, che già viene messa a dura prova dal cambiamento famigliare.
Va bene avere un compagno nuovo, o trovarselo nel corso degli anni...però, quantomeno ognuno a casa sua. Almeno, io la penso così.
E se la moglie di eagle davvero arrivasse ad una prematura convivenza, lui farebbe benissimo a far notare i punti sfavorevoli


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Dici che lo accettano con più serenità di quello che ci aspetteremmo?
> Mah. Ho i miei serissimi dubbi in proposito.
> I figli fanno già fatica a vedere mamma e papà separati, figurati trovarsi in caso con un emerito sconosciuto o sconosciuta.
> Trauma su trauma.
> ...


Figurati che io nemmeno mi sognerei un'altra convivenza. I figli però la prendono meglio di quanto pensiamo (o vorremmo se siamo i traditi). Naturalmente non il giorno dopo ma dopo molti mesi o alcuni anni (il tempo è più ridotto più sono giovani) e con maggiore serenità se la separazione è stata gestita serenamente. Lo accettano male se ci sono state ambiguità e hanno potuto immaginare una riconciliazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che io nemmeno mi sognerei un'altra convivenza. I figli però la prendono meglio di quanto pensiamo (o vorremmo se siamo i traditi). Naturalmente non il giorno dopo ma dopo molti mesi o alcuni anni (il tempo è più ridotto più sono giovani) e con maggiore serenità se la separazione è stata gestita serenamente. Lo accettano male se ci sono state ambiguità e hanno potuto immaginare una riconciliazione.



Sì dipende.
Anche dall'età dei figli.

Fra come sapete è piccola e vorrebbe un fratellino.
Le ho spiegato -per l'ennesima volta- che no, mi spiace, non posso darle un fratellino. Mi piacerebbe ma non posso. Perchè serve un uomo a cui io voglia bene e che mi voglia bene, e che voglia vivere sempre assieme a me e io con lui.

Risposta: "E perchè non cominci a cercartelo?"


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati che io nemmeno mi sognerei un'altra convivenza. I figli però la prendono meglio di quanto pensiamo (o vorremmo se siamo i traditi). Naturalmente non il giorno dopo ma dopo molti mesi o alcuni anni (il tempo è più ridotto più sono giovani) e con maggiore serenità se la separazione è stata gestita serenamente. Lo accettano male se ci sono state ambiguità e hanno potuto immaginare una riconciliazione.


Può essere.
E' bello pensare che i bambini hanno più risorse di adattamento di noi.
Comunque a me, l'idea di convivere con un altro uomo, anche in un futuro lontanissimo, mi provoca conati di vomito.
Ormai sono bacata


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì dipende.
> Anche dall'età dei figli.
> 
> Fra come sapete è piccola e vorrebbe un fratellino.
> ...


Che dolce!! 
Deve davvero essere una ragazzina sensibile e intelligente


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> E' bello pensare che i bambini hanno più risorse di adattamento di noi.
> Comunque a me, l'idea di convivere con un altro uomo, anche in un futuro lontanissimo, mi provoca conati di vomito.
> Ormai sono bacata



Guarda, quando finalmente mi sono separata dal mio ex, continuavo a guardare le storie d'amore, ma se si sposavano dovevo cambiare canale, mi venivano i sudori freddi.
Ma è un periodo passeggero. 
Stai patendo e la sofferenza lascia il segno. Ma come tutte le ferite, se non continui a stuzzicarle e a grattare la crosta, si rimargina.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> E' bello pensare che i bambini hanno più risorse di adattamento di noi.
> Comunque a me, l'idea di convivere con un altro uomo, anche in un futuro lontanissimo, mi provoca conati di vomito.
> Ormai sono bacata


Ti capisco. Ma la vita sorprende.


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> E' bello pensare che i bambini hanno più risorse di adattamento di noi.
> Comunque a me, l'idea di convivere con un altro uomo, anche in un futuro lontanissimo, mi provoca conati di vomito.
> Ormai sono bacata


 Ti capisco. Io ricordo che c'è stato un periodo, verso la fine della convivenza con mio marito, in cui non riuscivo a guardare il finale delle commedie d'amore. Finché i protagonisti affrontavano ostacoli e casini vari mi gustavo il film, quando arrivava il 'e vissero per sempre felici e contenti' mi veniva il voltastomaco e un senso di pesantezza... proprio lo trovavo deprimente, l'ultima cosa che avrei voluto per me. Poi la vita mi si è ribaltata senza che lo cercassi. E' che non puoi prevedere nulla, succede e basta.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle. Avevo provato a mandarti un messaggio privato ma non sono riuscito a farlo partire. Sono un inetto...
> Era (è) un racconto di un'esperienza fatta da me al lavoro, non volevo raccontarla qui perché mi sarei dovuto dilungare troppo. Come si può immaginare, tra le tante cose la banca è anche una specie di confessionale e quindi... Senza entrare nel merito, e proprio a proposito delle cose che Daniele (ciao) ti dice con molta durezza, direi che da adesso il tuo primo obbiettivo pratico dovrebbe essere quello di gestire e organizzare al meglio la difesa tua e dei tuoi ragazzi dagli eventi post-separazione.
> Penso di aver capito che tu ricopri un ruolo dirigenziale. E che tu abbia (almeno) una buona posizione, insomma. Altrettanto immagino che non possa dirsi del nuotatore. Tre figli e una moglie in procinto di cacciarlo fuori.
> Quindi, da questo momento, stai bene attento. Perché se arrivi alla sentenza di separazione e il giudice ti impone di lasciare la casa a tua moglie, in quanto nominata affidataria dei figli, in questa situazione costui potrebbe infilarsi sotto il tuo ex-tetto coniugale.
> Se c'è una cosa che al tuo posto troverei davvero insopportabile ecco: sarebbe proprio questa, che lui andasse a convivere coi tuoi ragazzi. Fatti aiutare dal tuo legale e munisciti di tutti gli strumenti che puoi raccogliere per tutelarti al meglio. Scusa, è un argomento sgradevolissimo, forse un'eventualità che hai già immaginato o una pulce nell'orecchio che ti farà star male ancora un po' di più. O forse ti ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato... Ma è quel che ho visto succedere in situazioni simili alla tua. Hai tempo, da oggi a novembre. Forza!


finalmente uno che scrive cose sensate. Chi tradisce non ha scrupoli, fa solo calcoli, avendo il coltello dalla parte del manico. Eagle dammi retta, fai la giudiziale *con richiesta di addebito*, non perder tempo. Non credere alla barzelletta dei traditori che dicono che hanno chiuso con l'amante ecc. ecc. Quelli negheranno sempre e comunque, ma solo e soltanto per fotterti (economicamente) in caso di giudiziale semplice.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> finalmente uno che scrive cose sensate. Chi tradisce non ha scrupoli, fa solo calcoli, avendo il coltello dalla parte del manico. Eagle dammi retta, fai la giudiziale *con richiesta di addebito*, non perder tempo. Non credere alla barzelletta dei traditori che dicono che hanno chiuso con l'amante ecc. ecc. Quelli negheranno sempre e comunque, ma solo e soltanto per fotterti (economicamente) in caso di giudiziale semplice.


Caro Stalliere,
mia moglie non mi ha mai detto di aver chiuso con l'amante, anzi. So bene che mi sta raccontando un sacco di frottole (perchè non dovrebbe farlo adesso dal momento che lo ha fatto mesi?) e infatti non le credo. Adesso si stanno parlando gli avvocati nella speranza che possa addivenirsi ad una separazione consensuale appena "soddisfacente" per me. Nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare male potrei pensare ad una richiesta di separazione con addebito, sempre tendendo ben presente quello che dici anche tu, che mia moglie ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Ogni azione andrà quindi ponderata con molta attenzione, perchè una guerra con nessuna prospettiva di vittoria, se non morale, francamente non mi interessa.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai abilitato i messaggi privati. Per quanto riguarda una futura convivenza, non si può impedire e capisco che affidarsi al solo senso di opportunità di una traditrice è ben poca cosa.


Grazie, spero di aver rimediato


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie, spero di aver rimediato


:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Caro Stalliere,
> mia moglie non mi ha mai detto di aver chiuso con l'amante, anzi. So bene che mi sta raccontando un sacco di frottole (perchè non dovrebbe farlo adesso dal momento che lo ha fatto mesi?) e infatti non le credo. Adesso si stanno parlando gli avvocati nella speranza che possa addivenirsi ad una separazione consensuale appena "soddisfacente" per me. Nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare male potrei pensare ad una richiesta di separazione con addebito, sempre tendendo ben presente quello che dici anche tu, che mia moglie ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. *Ogni azione andrà quindi ponderata con molta attenzione, perchè una guerra con nessuna prospettiva di vittoria, se non morale, francamente non mi interessa.*



che brutta questa uscita


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai abilitato i messaggi privati. Per quanto riguarda una futura convivenza, non si può impedire e capisco che *affidarsi al solo senso di opportunità di una traditrice *è ben poca cosa.



affidarsi al senso di opportunità della moglie di eagle per come ce la descrive lui


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affidarsi al senso di opportunità della moglie di eagle per come ce la descrive lui


Non voleva essere una generalizzazione. Traditrice sta per bugiarda. Non metto in dubbio che ci siano traditori con senso di responsabilità e non metto in dubbio neppure che possa averlo la moglie di eagle, non di meno non ci si può far conto perché tutto può accadere, se è accaduto il tradimento che è quanto di più deludente e inaspettato possa accadere.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che brutta questa uscita


In che senso scusa? Mia moglie sta tentando di farmi le scarpe in tutte le maniere (sentimentalmente, morlamente, economicamente) ed io non dovrei nemmeno diferndermi? Forse il termine "guerra" può sembrare brutto o esagerato, ma una separazione giudiziale è, di fatto, una guerra, proprio perchè non consensuale e non basata su un accordo tra le parti. Sono io il primo a non volerla ma se costretto a questo punto dovrò affrontarla per il mio bene. E' ovvio che in questo tipo di scelta dovrei considerare in primis anche il bene dei miei figli.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> affidarsi al senso di opportunità della moglie di eagle per come ce la descrive lui


E' ovvio che tutti i commenti si basano necessariamente su ciò che vi racconto io


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In che senso scusa? Mia moglie sta tentando di farmi le scarpe in tutte le maniere (sentimentalmente, morlamente, economicamente) ed io non dovrei nemmeno diferndermi? Forse il termine "guerra" può sembrare brutto o esagerato, ma una separazione giudiziale è, di fatto, una guerra, proprio perchè non consensuale e non basata su un accordo tra le parti. Sono io il primo a non volerla ma se costretto a questo punto dovrò affrontarla per il mio bene. E' ovvio che in questo tipo di scelta dovrei considerare in primis anche il bene dei miei figli.


no, Eagle, ascolta, la "giudiziale" non è una guerra, è semplicemente lasciare al giudice la decisione circa i doveri futuri dell'uno e dell'altro, in mancanza di accordo reciproco. Quello che invece suggerisco a te, è la giudiziale "con richiesta di addebito". 
Un'altra cosa riguardo ciò che mi hai risposto prima: attenzione, se fai la consensuale, poi non hai più diritto a trasformarla in giudiziale. Il contrario invece si può fare. Quindi pensaci bene.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> no, Eagle, ascolta, la "giudiziale" non è una guerra, è semplicemente lasciare al giudice la decisione circa i doveri futuri dell'uno e dell'altro, in mancanza di accordo reciproco. Quello che invece suggerisco a te, è la giudiziale "con richiesta di addebito".
> Un'altra cosa riguardo ciò che mi hai risposto prima: attenzione, se fai la consensuale, poi non hai più diritto a trasformarla in giudiziale. Il contrario invece si può fare. Quindi pensaci bene.


Mi riferivo infatti alla giudiziale con richiesta di addebito. In quel caso ho parlato di guerra, forse impropriamente, scusatemi, perchè mia moglie tenterebbe di dimostrare che il matrimonio era finito prima del matrimonio, che le cose andavano già male, bla bla bla.
So che la consensuale non può trasformarsi in giudiziale, infatti per adesso stanno solo parlando gli avvocati e non è stata depositata alcuna richiesta in Tribunale. Vedrò come andrà questa fase e poi valuterò.


----------



## Anais (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi riferivo infatti alla giudiziale con richiesta di addebito. In quel caso ho parlato di guerra, forse impropriamente, scusatemi, perchè mia moglie tenterebbe di dimostrare che il matrimonio era finito prima del matrimonio, che le cose andavano già male, bla bla bla.
> So che la consensuale non può trasformarsi in giudiziale, infatti per adesso stanno solo parlando gli avvocati e non è stata depositata alcuna richiesta in Tribunale. Vedrò come andrà questa fase e poi valuterò.


Ma lascia stare la giudiziale, ma cosa ti interessa che le venga riconosciuta la colpa se questo implica mesi e mesi (se non anni) di lettere degli avvocati, di accordi e disaccordi. E poi più tenete in ballo gli avvocati e più la parcella e la tensione salgono.
Non andrebbero nemmeno consigliati procedimenti simili. Penosi per tutti.
Poi, anche se doveste andare in giudiziale, la sentenza non credo che sarebbe tanto diversa dall'accordo che potreste prendere più pacificamente.
Forse spunteresti qualcosa sull'assegno di mantenimento, ma forse nemmeno quello.
Ma ringrazia il cielo se riuscirete in breve tempo a trovare un accordo.
Che poi, più o meno i modelli che vengono seguiti sono standard.
La casa mi sa che l'assegneranno a tua moglie, perchè i figli hanno li la residenza.
Al massimo puoi proporre di venedere la casa e con il ricavato ne potrete acquistare due, una per lei e una per te.
Ovviamente anche in questo caso ci andrebbero di mezzo i figli, perchè verrebbe loro a mancare anche quella quotidianità.
E l'affidamento dei figli ormai è quello del modello condiviso.
Probabilmente lotterete per quel che riguarda l'assegno di mantenimento a lei, perchè non ha un reddito suo.
E' una situazione di merda, mi dispiace.
Tuo moglie, se è quello che descrivi è un'egoista pazzesca, che non pensa alle conseguenze.
UN conto è constatare che, dopo averle provate tutte, l'amore è defunto e il bene si è trasformato in non sopportazione, un conto è decidere di mandare tutto all'aria per un amore adolescenziale.
Ma magari...cominiciando a vedere le lettere del tuo avvocato e capendo che la situazione sta diventando terribilmente "vera", farà mille passi indietro.
E li, starà a te decidere se continuare e provare a riscostruire.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi riferivo infatti alla giudiziale con richiesta di addebito. In quel caso ho parlato di guerra, forse impropriamente, scusatemi, perchè mia moglie tenterebbe di dimostrare che il matrimonio era finito prima del matrimonio, che le cose andavano già male, bla bla bla.
> So che la consensuale non può trasformarsi in giudiziale, infatti per adesso stanno solo parlando gli avvocati e non è stata depositata alcuna richiesta in Tribunale. Vedrò come andrà questa fase e poi valuterò.


quoto, fai solo attenzione che non sia lei a depositare per prima la richiesta di giudiziale, magari con ignobili scuse del tipo che si è sentita trascurata e che non sopportava più di litigare con te. Poi sarebbe tutto molto più complicato per te.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> quoto, fai solo attenzione che non sia lei a depositare per prima la richiesta di giudiziale, magari con ignobili scuse del tipo che si è sentita trascurata e che non sopportava più di litigare con te. Poi sarebbe tutto molto più complicato per te.



Non cambia chi deposita per primo la richiesta.
Se vengono depositate due richieste di giudiziale con addebito, semplicemente il giudice, su richiesta degli avvocati, le "mette insieme".
Non cambia nulla.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma magari...cominiciando a vedere le lettere del tuo avvocato e capendo che la situazione sta diventando terribilmente "vera", farà mille passi indietro.
> E li, starà a te decidere se continuare e provare a riscostruire.


guarda, i passi indietro, se mai li farà, li farà di fronte ad una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (dove rischia parecchio, soprattutto di pagarsi tutte le spese processuali, qualora le venisse addebitata la fine del matrimonio). Solo di fronte a questo rischio, la moglie potrebbe far passi indietro dal punto di vista delle pretese (non certo da quello emotivo/sentimentale, visto che di questo se ne sbatte le balle da un pezzo).


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> guarda, i passi indietro, se mai li farà, li farà di fronte ad una giudiziale con richiesta di addebito (dove rischia parecchio, soprattutto di pagarsi tutte le spese processuali, qualora le venisse addebitata la fine del matrimonio). Solo di fronte a questo rischio, la moglie potrebbe far passi indietro dal punto di vista delle pretese (non certo da quello emotivo/sentimentale, visto che di questo se ne sbatte le balle da un pezzo).



Se non possiede nulla, e non guadagna, hai voglia a condannarla a pagare le spese.

Cmq, stiamo discutendo di aria. Solo il suo effettivo atteggiamento in questo periodo in cui si parlano gli avvocati potrà dire a Eagle cosa gli conviene fare.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non cambia chi deposita per primo la richiesta.
> Se vengono depositate due richieste di giudiziale con addebito, semplicemente il giudice, su richiesta degli avvocati, le "mette insieme".
> Non cambia nulla.


cambia eccome a livello tattico. Poi chiaro, se trovi un giudice intelligente allora hai ragione tu. Ma se trovi un giudice stile "ponzio pilato", questo potrebbe dire "beh, se questa donna ha fatto ciò, un motivo valido ce l'avrà".


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> cambia eccome a livello tattico. Poi chiaro, se trovi un giudice intelligente allora hai ragione tu. Ma se trovi un giudice stile "ponzio pilato", questo potrebbe dire "beh, se questa donna ha fatto ciò, un motivo valido ce l'avrà".


Bà.

Cmq, Eagle ha ancora tempo. Magari preparare le carte, ma fino a che si parlano che senso ha?
La moglie di Eagle non ha neppure i soldi per pagarselo, l'avvocato.

Ecco, magari l'avv di Eagle potrebbe, con tatto, fare presente questo all'avv della moglie :mrgreen:


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non possiede nulla, e non guadagna, hai voglia a condannarla a pagare le spese.



LOL, scusa eh, ma è la legge che lo impone, e la legge non fa distinzione tra ricchi e poveri. Se tu sei povero e mi svaligi la casa, e dopo la mia denuncia tu vieni ritenuto colpevole, chi credi debba pagare le spese processuali..io che ti ho denunciato ?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> LOL, scusa eh, ma è la legge che lo impone, e la legge non fa distinzione tra ricchi e poveri. Se tu sei povero e mi svaligi la casa, e dopo la mia denuncia tu vieni ritenuto colpevole, chi credi debba pagare le spese processuali..io che ti ho denunciato ?



Se la moglie è capace di filare la paglia e farne oro, ok, pagherà.

Altrimenti, se non ha soldi, con che cosa paga?

Arriva la legge e espropria la casa in cui abitano i figli? Suvvia....


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bà.
> 
> La moglie di Eagle non ha neppure i soldi per pagarselo, l'avvocato.
> 
> Ecco, magari l'avv di Eagle potrebbe, con tatto, fare presente questo all'avv della moglie :mrgreen:


lei no, ma l'amante spesso è quello che paga tutto, come nel caso della mia ex moglie, che si è trovata il cagnolino che le paga tutto, appartamento nuovo e avvocato.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> lei no, ma l'amante spesso è quello che paga tutto, come nel caso della mia ex moglie, che si è trovata il cagnolino che le paga tutto, appartamento nuovo e avvocato.



In questo caso l'amante della moglie è un tizio sposato con tre figli.
Hai voglia quanti soldi avrà da spendere per la causa giudiziale della (probabilmente presto ex) amante.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Altrimenti, se non ha soldi, con che cosa paga?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> mi pare d'aver già risposto.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In questo caso l'amante della moglie è un tizio sposato con tre figli.
> Hai voglia quanti soldi avrà da spendere per la causa giudiziale della (probabilmente presto ex) amante.


vedi che mi stai dando ragione? In questo caso eagle (tatticamente) si metterebbe in una posizione migliore, non col coltello impiantato in gola dalla moglie e dal suo amante. Poi, oh, mica voglio dire che io ho ragione al 100% e tu sbagli. Comunque concordo sul fatto che trovare una soluzione consensuale positiva, è la soluzione migliore per tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> *vedi che mi stai dando ragione*? In questo caso eagle (tatticamente) si metterebbe in una posizione migliore, non col coltello impiantato in gola dalla moglie e dal suo amante. Poi, oh, mica voglio dire che io ho ragione al 100% e tu sbagli. Comunque concordo sul fatto che trovare una soluzione consensuale positiva, è la soluzione migliore per tutti.



Non mi pareva 

Cmq, concordiamo che alla fine eagle sceglierà quello che è meglio per lui.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi pareva
> 
> Cmq, concordiamo che alla fine eagle sceglierà quello che è meglio per lui.


beh, questo è più che evidente. Solo che vedo in lui le stesse premesse che ho vissuto io con la furbetta che ha tentato di fregarmi fin dall'inizio. Storie totalmente diverse, ma con un finale abbastanza simile e tipico (lei che non ascolta, che tenta di ribaltare la frittata, che accusa cose di cui mai si era lamentata prima, ecc. ecc.). 
E per quanto riguarda i figli, beh, che loro facciano la consensuale, o la giudiziale, a loro poco importa, le loro sofferenze deriveranno da altre situazioni, per le quali l'unico colpevole è chi ha tradito e di fatto frantumato la famiglia.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> beh, questo è più che evidente. Solo che vedo in lui le stesse premesse che ho vissuto io con la furbetta che ha tentato di fregarmi fin dall'inizio. Storie totalmente diverse, ma con un finale abbastanza simile e tipico (lei che non ascolta, che tenta di ribaltare la frittata, che accusa cose di cui mai si era lamentata prima, ecc. ecc.).
> E per quanto riguarda i figli, beh, che loro facciano la consensuale, o la giudiziale, a loro poco importa, le loro sofferenze deriveranno da altre situazioni, per le quali l'unico colpevole è chi ha tradito e di fatto frantumato la famiglia.



Il rigirare la frittata etc. è comunissimo non tanto e non solo alle persone intenzionate a fregare l'altro, quanto ai traditori che non sanno nè vogliono ammettere quanto hanno sbagliato.

Può essere che la moglie di Eagle si riveli una arpia approfittatrice, ma da quello che finora è uscito, è, ahimè, nella "norma".
Aggiungi che, appunto, le vostre storie sono molto diverse. Se sei chi penso, hai purtroppo avuto a che fare con una donna che davvero mirava solo a vantaggi.
Qui, stronza quanto vuoi, c'è una donna con cui amore c'è stato, figli ci sono. 
Cambia.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (28 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rigirare la frittata etc. è comunissimo non tanto e non solo alle persone intenzionate a fregare l'altro, quanto ai traditori che non sanno nè vogliono ammettere quanto hanno sbagliato.
> 
> Può essere che la moglie di Eagle si riveli una arpia approfittatrice, ma da quello che finora è uscito, è, ahimè, nella "norma".
> Aggiungi che, appunto, le vostre storie sono molto diverse. Se sei chi penso, hai purtroppo avuto a che fare con una donna che davvero mirava solo a vantaggi.
> ...


cambia, si, certo, è tutto più complesso. Però il dato di fatto attuale è quello di lei con la testa e il cuore da un'altra parte, e quindi che lo sia per amore, o per convenienza economica (com'era per la mia ex), le conseguenze sarebbero simili, dato che di fronte alla legge, come dicevo prima, non ci sono poveri o ricchi, giusti o ingiusti, santi o filibustieri. Ci sono doveri e diritti che ognuno deve rispettare, a meno che non si dimostri ad un giudice che tali diritti non possono essere "goduti" da chi non ha rispettato i vincoli (del matrimonio). 
Come ho detto spesso anche in passato, ognuno è liberissimo di fare scelte anche dure e difficili, di innamorarsi di un altro o un'altra. E' più che naturale (secondo me ancor di più del matrimonio eterno). Quello che invece non è giusto, è che chi fa questa scelta, deve assumersene le responsabilità, con onore, a testa alta, e non fare il meschino topo di fogna che ribalta le situazioni, negando le evidenze e cercando pure vantaggi economici dalla situazione. Questa è la cosa che davvero mi manda in bestia. Tu ami un altro? Bene, quella è la porta, addio. E se ci sono figli, ok, è complicato, ma chi decide di andare con un altro, deve avere il coraggio e l'onere di spiegarlo ai figli e parenti. Altrimenti (imho) è soltanto un codardo senza palle.


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> vedi che mi stai dando ragione? In questo caso eagle (tatticamente) si metterebbe in una posizione migliore, non col coltello impiantato in gola dalla moglie e dal suo amante. Poi, oh, mica voglio dire che io ho ragione al 100% e tu sbagli. *Comunque concordo sul fatto che trovare una soluzione consensuale positiva, è la soluzione migliore per tutti.*


E' quello che intendevo dire sin dall'inizio


----------



## andrea53 (28 Maggio 2013)

*Ho sollevato una questione spinosa...*



eagle ha detto:


> E' quello che intendevo dire sin dall'inizio


Ed Eagle, nella consapevolezza, mi sembra osservare la faccenda con il consueto equilibrio.
E' ovvio, in questa fase gli avvocati cercano di "limare" il più possibile le asperità. 
Tenere in serbo gli strumenti per la giudiziale è comunque una buona opzione, tanto per non farsi mettere i piedi in testa dalla controparte. 
In casi come questo ai figli la presenza dell'"altro" in casa potrebbe risultare traumatica. 
Se la sua bimba ha chiesto come regalo che i genitori ritornino insieme, imporle la convivenza con la persona che ha contribuito a sfasciare la convivenza di papà e mamma, non sarà una bella opzione. 
Anche se i ragazzi nel tempo si adattano, indubbiamente. 
Un'altra opzione potrebbe essere l'affidamento condiviso: questo renderebbe più difficile al nuotatore l'eventuale conquista del nuovo riparo.  
Ora ti invio il messaggio privato, una storiella tragicomica che è però significativa per descrivere certe situazioni.
La sostanza te l'ho scritta nel post. Una sostanza amara, però ci devi fare i conti. Il mondo è pieno di persone senza scrupoli e in tempi di crisi molti di più sono quelli disposti a non guardare in faccia a nessuno, pur di trovare una sistemazione e pararsi il c@@o. 
Hai molta gente vicina in questo momento, incluso chi ti scrive in questo thread!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In che senso scusa? Mia moglie sta tentando di farmi le scarpe in tutte le maniere (sentimentalmente, morlamente, economicamente) ed io non dovrei nemmeno diferndermi? Forse il termine "guerra" può sembrare brutto o esagerato, ma una separazione giudiziale è, di fatto, una guerra, proprio perchè non consensuale e non basata su un accordo tra le parti.* Sono io il primo a non volerla ma se costretto* a questo punto dovrò affrontarla per il mio bene. E' ovvio che in questo tipo di scelta dovrei considerare in primis anche il bene dei miei figli.



infondo io non ho esperienza di queste cose, e non intendo darti un consiglio

noto solo come la parte sana del rapporto ( come il tradito si ritiene) sia pronta a vendersi l'anima (nè più nè meno che il traditore incosciente e perfido) pur di tutelare i suoi presunti diritti, e la frase in neretto esemplifica bene quel che voglio dire

non che non sia lecito, intendiamoci
se a un certo punto si vuole far valere la legge del :batti pure, che io so battere più forte....che sia
ritengo che tua moglie sia perseguibile dalla tua voglia smodata di ristabilire la giustizia (secondo i tuoi canoni) solo nel caso che si comporti in modo inadeguato e/o non corretto nei confronti dei figli, facendo mancare loro i presupposti indispensabili per il loro benessere a favore del suo amante

e scusami se , francamente, non mi sembra sia questo il caso


----------



## Zod (28 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Caro Stalliere,
> mia moglie non mi ha mai detto di aver chiuso con l'amante, anzi. So bene che mi sta raccontando un sacco di frottole (perchè non dovrebbe farlo adesso dal momento che lo ha fatto mesi?) e infatti non le credo. Adesso si stanno parlando gli avvocati nella speranza che possa addivenirsi ad una separazione consensuale appena "soddisfacente" per me. Nel caso in cui le cose dovessero andare male potrei pensare ad una richiesta di separazione con addebito, sempre tendendo ben presente quello che dici anche tu, che mia moglie ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. Ogni azione andrà quindi ponderata con molta attenzione, perchè una guerra con nessuna prospettiva di vittoria, se non morale, francamente non mi interessa.


A me sembra che tu stia ragionando facendo prevalere il tuo risentimento verso tua moglie, invece dovresti ponderare su come mettere in piedi un nuovo percorso sostenibile nel lungo periodo. Hai dei figli con quella donna, e trovare il modo di andarci d'accordo è più conveniente per tutti rispetto al farsi la guerra. Gestire i figli da separati è molto complicato, occorre molto buon senso e disponibilità da entrambe le parti. Ti suggerisco di pensare al dopo, più che al desiderio di rivincita adesso, a costo anche di cedere su alcuni punti degli accordi. Hai parlato di guerra, ma a me sembra che ti interessi di più vincere questa battaglia. Rischi di passare da una convivenza impossibile ad una separazione invivibile. Se le finanze te lo permettono lascia la casa a tua moglie, accordati per l'affidamento condiviso e punta ad un assegno congruo. Prova a puntare i piedi sul fatto che non può portare altri uomini in quella casa, tieni comunque presente che se convive con un uomo con un reddito non sarai più tenuto a versare gli assegni per lei. 

Dovresti limitarti a puntare ad una condizione che ti penalizzi il meno possibile sul fronte dei figli, sono l'unica ricchezza per cui vale la pena lottare fino in fondo senza cedere di un passo. Per il resto ti basta solo la certezza di poter far fronte alle spese senza far regredire il tuo regime di vita.

S*B


----------



## eagle (28 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu stia ragionando facendo prevalere il tuo risentimento verso tua moglie, invece dovresti ponderare su come mettere in piedi un nuovo percorso sostenibile nel lungo periodo. Hai dei figli con quella donna, e trovare il modo di andarci d'accordo è più conveniente per tutti rispetto al farsi la guerra. Gestire i figli da separati è molto complicato, occorre molto buon senso e disponibilità da entrambe le parti. Ti suggerisco di pensare al dopo, più che al desiderio di rivincita adesso, a costo anche di cedere su alcuni punti degli accordi. Hai parlato di guerra, ma a me sembra che ti interessi di più vincere questa battaglia. Rischi di passare da una convivenza impossibile ad una separazione invivibile. Se le finanze te lo permettono lascia la casa a tua moglie, accordati per l'affidamento condiviso e punta ad un assegno congruo. Prova a puntare i piedi sul fatto che non può portare altri uomini in quella casa, tieni comunque presente che se convive con un uomo con un reddito non sarai più tenuto a versare gli assegni per lei. Dovresti limitarti a puntare ad una condizione che ti penalizzi il meno possibile sul fronte dei figli, sono l'unica ricchezza per cui vale la pena lottare fino in fondo senza cedere di un passo. Per il resto ti basta solo la certezza di poter far fronte alle spese senza far regredire il tuo regime di vita.S*B


Consiglio saggio e ben accetto, grazie


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non possiede nulla, e non guadagna, hai voglia a condannarla a pagare le spese.
> 
> Cmq, stiamo discutendo di aria. Solo il suo effettivo atteggiamento in questo periodo in cui si parlano gli avvocati potrà dire a Eagle cosa gli conviene fare.


Cambia Nausicaa, cambia eccome, perchè lei dovrebbe poi per mantenersi lavorare ed allora una parte dei suoi introiti andrebbero al marito. Conosco un uomo che era senza lavoro e senza nulla condannato, quando ha preso l'indennità di disoccupazione...quella è andata alla moglie.
Cara Nausicaa, una giudiziale con addebito serve anche per un uomo a non dare nulla del proprio ad una mignottella in caso di morte, non è cosa da poco, dopo non avrebbe diritto a nulla, nulla di nulla di quello che tu hai fatto, chi vuole dare qualcosa a qualcuno che lo ha tradito? Nessuno, anche in caso di morte io non vorrei che la mia ex moglie fedifraga potesse godere dei frutti del mio lavoro.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu stia ragionando facendo prevalere il tuo risentimento verso tua moglie, invece dovresti ponderare su come mettere in piedi un nuovo percorso sostenibile nel lungo periodo. Hai dei figli con quella donna, e trovare il modo di andarci d'accordo è più conveniente per tutti rispetto al farsi la guerra. Gestire i figli da separati è molto complicato, occorre molto buon senso e disponibilità da entrambe le parti. Ti suggerisco di pensare al dopo, più che al desiderio di rivincita adesso, a costo anche di cedere su alcuni punti degli accordi. Hai parlato di guerra, ma a me sembra che ti interessi di più vincere questa battaglia. Rischi di passare da una convivenza impossibile ad una separazione invivibile. Se le finanze te lo permettono lascia la casa a tua moglie, accordati per l'affidamento condiviso e punta ad un assegno congruo. Prova a puntare i piedi sul fatto che non può portare altri uomini in quella casa, tieni comunque presente che se convive con un uomo con un reddito non sarai più tenuto a versare gli assegni per lei.
> 
> Dovresti limitarti a puntare ad una condizione che ti penalizzi il meno possibile sul fronte dei figli, sono l'unica ricchezza per cui vale la pena lottare fino in fondo senza cedere di un passo. Per il resto ti basta solo la certezza di poter far fronte alle spese senza far regredire il tuo regime di vita.
> 
> S*B


E già che ci sei lasciale anche la carta di credito e libero accesso al tuo conto corrente. Oh, Eagle, le conosco le donne bastarde io, quella donna che ti ha tradito da la colpa di quello che ha fatto a te e non avrà pietà di come vivi o di cosa devi fare per manternerla, lei penserà che le è dovuto in quanto deve mantenere i TUOI figli (che saranno tuoi quando c'è da sborsare), poverina lei che li segue e tu che invece ti fai solo il culo per magari darle i soldi per l'Iphone necessario al suo benessere psico fisico da mantenuta del cazzo.
Tu devi mantenere solo i tuoi figli, lei è una donna e sa mantenersi da sola.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E già che ci sei lasciale anche la carta di credito e libero accesso al tuo conto corrente. Oh, Eagle, le conosco le donne bastarde io, quella donna che ti ha tradito da la colpa di quello che ha fatto a te e non avrà pietà di come vivi o di cosa devi fare per manternerla, lei penserà che le è dovuto in quanto deve mantenere i TUOI figli (che saranno tuoi quando c'è da sborsare), poverina lei che li segue e tu che invece ti fai solo il culo per magari darle i soldi per l'Iphone necessario al suo benessere psico fisico da mantenuta del cazzo.
> Tu devi mantenere solo i tuoi figli, lei è una donna e sa mantenersi da sola.


roba da pazzi le cose che leggo su queso forum.....praticamente uno che viene tradito, e che per colpa dell'altro vede rovinata la famiglia (e i figli sono il frutto di QUELLA famiglia, non di altre possibili) dovrebbe "saggiamente" mantenere la moglie, magari pure l'amante, così come i figli, il tutto per il benessere non si sa di chi (di certo non il suo, visto che tra mantenimento, alimenti, casa nuova da affittare o comprare, ecc. ecc. non gli rimane più un cazzo e una nuova vita di sicuro non potrà farsela (a meno che non sia un Berlusconi).
Davvero, certi commenti sono proprio fuori dal mondo. Come dire, mi hanno rubato la macchina, ma vabbè, tra denuncia, avvocato, scazzi e mazzi, ma in fondo, chissenefrega, anzi, paghiamo il rinnovo dell'assicurazione al poveretto che ha commesso il furto.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (29 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se a un certo punto si vuole far valere la legge del :batti pure, che io so battere più forte


non è affatto così: con la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito si cerca di fare in modo che il danno morale/psicologico/esistenziale causato da chi è infedele, diventi anche economico, a causa dei vincoli matrimoniali che sanciscono la reciproca assistenza morale ed economica, vincoli però che chi tradisce sfrutta a proprio vantaggio in modo del tutto ingiustificato (per non dire di peggio).
Quindi la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è solo e soltanto un tentativo legale di evitare danni peggiori, di evitare che oltre che cornuti ci si ritrovi mazziati. Mica è una richiesta di condanna penale eh....


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> non è affatto così: con la giudiziale con addebito si cerca di fare in modo che oltre al danno morale/psicologico/esistenziale causato da chi è infedele, diventi anche economico, a causa dei vincoli matrimoniali che sanciscono la reciproca assistenza morale ed economica, vincoli però che chi tradisce sfrutta a proprio vantaggio in modo del tutto ingiustificato (per non dire di peggio).
> Quindi la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è solo e soltanto un tentativo legale di evitare danni peggiori, di evitare che oltre che cornuti ci si ritrovi mazziati. Mica è una richiesta di condanna penale eh....



Penso che forse c'è una incomprensione tra chi "tifa" per la giudiziale con addebito e chi "tifa" per una consensuale che sarebbe economicamente svantaggiosa per eagle.

Ricordiamo innanzitutto che ognuno di noi ha esperienze diverse. Ripeto, se fossi nei tuoi panni con tutta probabilità la penserei come te. E vaffa, mi direi, la legge c'è per proteggere da queste cose, che altro ho da perdere oltre al danno che mi ha fatto? Io vado avanti. Diamine. Hai ragione.

Nel mio caso, io pensavo di potermi proteggere. Vero, ho tradito io quell'unica volta, ma la famiglia si è sfasciata dopo mesi e anni di... vabbè, inutile andare nei dettagli. Ti basti sapere che sono convinta che la famiglia si è sfasciata a causa sua. Torto o ragione, la penso così.
Con la giudiziale pensavo di proteggere me e nostra figlia, quando ho visto che lui cercava di portarmi via ogni avere e pure lei.

Quello che ho ottenuto? Sono due anni di casini, spese, tribunali, perdita della serenità, e... ingiustizie. Ci sono cose poco chiare (e di queste non mi metto certo a parlare) e le cose non stanno andando bene.
I rapporti tra genitori, civilissimi davanti alla bambina, sono comunque tesissimi, e non c'è la collaborazione piena che servirebbe.

A posteriori -a posteriori!- avrei "guadagnato" di più a cedere subito tutti i soldi e averi. Davvero, conti alla mano, avrei mantenuto più benessere "perdendo" subito. E forse ci avrei guadagnato in serenità.
Avrebbe bruciato l'ingiustizia, ma brucia anche adesso, quindi...

Insomma. A me, per esperienza mia, la giudiziale spaventa da morire, e non la consiglierei mai a nessuno, anche consapevole che con una consensuale Eagle ci perderebbe economicamente.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che forse c'è una incomprensione tra chi "tifa" per la giudiziale con addebito e chi "tifa" per una consensuale che sarebbe economicamente svantaggiosa per eagle.
> 
> Ricordiamo innanzitutto che ognuno di noi ha esperienze diverse. Ripeto, se fossi nei tuoi panni con tutta probabilità la penserei come te. E vaffa, mi direi, la legge c'è per proteggere da queste cose, che altro ho da perdere oltre al danno che mi ha fatto? Io vado avanti. Diamine. Hai ragione.
> 
> ...


tutto ciò che scrivi è assolutamente condivisibile, e credimi, non lo dico tanto per ammorbidire le nostre posizioni. Però potrei obiettarti questo: tu dici che le cose sono andate peggio di un'eventuale scelta diversa. Ma ne sei proprio proprio sicura? Io no, al contrario. Chi ti garantisce che se tu avessi scelto una strada più morbida e pacificatoria, non avresti avuto danni peggiori? Perchè ricordalo, adesso tu stai "ipotizzando" un finale migliore, ma se hai a che fare con una persona senza scrupoli o che non ti ascolta (e che dunque rende obbligatoria la scelta della giudiziale) stai tranquillo che prima o poi, anche in presenza di accordi consensuali, può sempre incularti (perchè lo ricordo a tutti, che tu puoi concordare qualsiasi cosa a livello consensuale, ma se poi l'altro va nei guai, o ha bisogno di soldi o quant'altro, può sempre rivolgersi ad un giudice e far rivedere le condizioni).
La mia posizione, da sempre da quando scrivo qui, è chiara e netta: il tradimento NON E' un reato che va perseguito. La richiesta di separarsi può essere condivisa (e quindi la consensuale è quasi una diretta conseguenza) oppure può arrivare, come spesso capita, da chi scopre di essere tradito. In questo caso, è ovvio che (come anche nel mio caso specifico) ci sia un primo e lungo tentativo di chiarimenti, o tentativi in un senso (riappacificazione) o nell'altro (separiamoci). Ma se questo tentativo vede la parte che ti ha tradito, sorda e non disposta a discutere, io penso che da una persona del genere, nel breve o nel lungo periodo, puoi solo aspettarti il peggio. E quindi (penso io) meglio affidarsi al senso di responsabilità e giustizia di una corte civile. Che poi questi luoghi spesso riservino brutte sorprese (la giustizia non è perfetta) ok, ma a mio avviso ciò non può essere una pregiudiziale alla decisione di appoggiarsi ad una terza persona (il giudice) che presumibilmente dovrebbe evitarti il peggio. 

Poi non vado avanti col luogo comune che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro...questa è una barzelletta totale. Chiaro che se assumi Ghedini ti costa così. Ma se hai un avvocato normale, i costi vanno di solito dalle 6 alle 10 mila euro totali (basta leggere in internet). Costi che di solito spendi comunque subito se fai una consensuale (perchè sempre l'avvocato della moglie traditrice ti chiede una cifra di buonuscita spesso superiore alle spese della giudiziale, soprattutto per far figurare al giudice in caso di successiva giudiziale, che la sua assistita ha bisogno di soldi poverina per sopravvivere).


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> Poi non vado avanti col luogo comune che la giudiziale costa decine di migliaia di euro...questa è una barzelletta totale. Chiaro che se assumi Ghedini ti costa così. Ma se hai un avvocato normale, i costi vanno di solito dalle 6 alle 10 mila euro totali (basta leggere in internet). Costi che di solito spendi comunque subito se fai una consensuale (perchè sempre l'avvocato della moglie traditrice ti chiede una cifra di buonuscita spesso superiore alle spese della giudiziale, soprattutto per far figurare al giudice in caso di successiva giudiziale, che la sua assistita ha bisogno di soldi poverina per sopravvivere).



Interessante il tuo pensiero sul fatto che avrebbe potuto andare peggio.
Me lo tengo, questo pensiero, per tirarmi su. E non scherzo.

Per i costi, anche lì, dipende.

Noi, con la figlia, e con lui che voleva portarmela via, ha tentato di dire che ero madre incapace. Quindi psicologa del tribunale, test psicologici etc etc, che costano. (per la cronaca ovv non ci è riuscito, almeno questo)
Ha tentato di fare passare come miei scritti falsi, quindi soldi per i test etc etc.

Oltre ai costi per gli avvocati. Considera... due anni... lui si è preso un collegio che quasi quasi berlusconi è invidioso... 

Ho calcolato che, in due, minimo minimo sono andati via 30000.
E sono soldi CHE NON SARANNO MAI DI NOSTRA FIGLIA.
Cazzo. Con quei soldi buttati via ci andava all'università all'estero, se voleva.

Questo mi fa schiumare di rabbia.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Interessante il tuo pensiero sul fatto che avrebbe potuto andare peggio.
> Me lo tengo, questo pensiero, per tirarmi su. E non scherzo.
> 
> Per i costi, anche lì, dipende.
> ...



si, hai ragione, il tuo caso è particolare e in effetti anch'io avrei scelto una strada diversa (come vedi non sono un tifoso della giudiziale  )
Invece vedo il caso di eagle simile al mio, e quindi tutta la vita ci vedo bene la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito


----------



## Anais (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Interessante il tuo pensiero sul fatto che avrebbe potuto andare peggio.
> Me lo tengo, questo pensiero, per tirarmi su. E non scherzo.
> 
> Per i costi, anche lì, dipende.
> ...


I costi in effetti, più il tempo si allunga, più si avvicinano alla cifra che hai scritto.
Perdonami se ti faccio una domanda personale, puoi anche non rispondermi qui...ma gli scritti falsi che ha presentato di che natura erano? Mettevano forse in dubbio le tue capacità di madre?
Alla fine il giudice cosa ha deciso per vostra figlia? Mi sembra di ricordare una settimana da mamma e una settimana da papà?
Tu dici che con una consensuale, o cedendo di più tu all'inizio ti saresti risparmiata un bel pò di sofferenze. Forse...ma quanto avresti dovuto cedere? Con uno così...sarebbe stata estenuante qualunque soluzione.
E' terribile quando l'altro è come un muro. Sai che capisco...
Un bacio


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> I costi in effetti, più il tempo si allunga, più si avvicinano alla cifra che hai scritto.
> Perdonami se ti faccio una domanda personale, puoi anche non rispondermi qui...ma gli scritti falsi che ha presentato di che natura erano? Mettevano forse in dubbio le tue capacità di madre?
> Alla fine il giudice cosa ha deciso per vostra figlia? Mi sembra di ricordare una settimana da mamma e una settimana da papà?
> Tu dici che con una consensuale, o cedendo di più tu all'inizio ti saresti risparmiata un bel pò di sofferenze. Forse...ma quanto avresti dovuto cedere? Con uno così...sarebbe stata estenuante qualunque soluzione.
> ...



Secondo me sì, se gli avessi dato subito tutto ciò che voleva -che è molto, e che davvero è ingiusto che lui abbia visto che erano cose mie fin dall'inizio- alla fine credo avrei "risparmiato".

Ma su nostra figlia non ci sarebbe stato comunque accordo. Avrei guadagnato solo una parte di serenità, ma su Fra non sarebbe comunque stato possibile trovare un accordo. 

Il tempo di Fra sì, è diviso a metà.


----------



## Anais (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se gli avessi dato subito tutto ciò che voleva -che è molto, e che davvero è ingiusto che lui abbia visto che erano cose mie fin dall'inizio- alla fine credo avrei "risparmiato".
> 
> Ma su nostra figlia non ci sarebbe stato comunque accordo. Avrei guadagnato solo una parte di serenità, ma su Fra non sarebbe comunque stato possibile trovare un accordo.
> 
> Il tempo di Fra sì, è diviso a metà.


Vedi?
Avresti risparmiato menate ma su aspetti più materiali.
Ma la vera sofferenza, ovviamente è il non trovare un accordo sui figli.
Quello ti avrebbe comunque logorato e in più, ci avresti smenato anche economicamente


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cambia Nausicaa, cambia eccome, perchè lei dovrebbe poi per mantenersi lavorare ed allora una parte dei suoi introiti andrebbero al marito. Conosco un uomo che era senza lavoro e senza nulla condannato, quando ha preso l'indennità di disoccupazione...quella è andata alla moglie.
> Cara Nausicaa, una giudiziale con addebito serve anche per un uomo a non dare nulla del proprio ad una mignottella in caso di morte, non è cosa da poco, dopo non avrebbe diritto a nulla, nulla di nulla di quello che tu hai fatto, chi vuole dare qualcosa a qualcuno che lo ha tradito? Nessuno, anche in caso di morte io non vorrei che la mia ex moglie fedifraga potesse godere dei frutti del mio lavoro.


Beh però che almeno si goda i sacrifici del suo di lavoro eh?
Un conto è essere giusti
Un conto è essere maramaldi.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> roba da pazzi le cose che leggo su queso forum.....praticamente uno che viene tradito, e che per colpa dell'altro vede rovinata la famiglia (e i figli sono il frutto di QUELLA famiglia, non di altre possibili) dovrebbe "saggiamente" mantenere la moglie, magari pure l'amante, così come i figli, il tutto per il benessere non si sa di chi (di certo non il suo, visto che tra mantenimento, alimenti, casa nuova da affittare o comprare, ecc. ecc. non gli rimane più un cazzo e una nuova vita di sicuro non potrà farsela (a meno che non sia un Berlusconi).
> Davvero, certi commenti sono proprio fuori dal mondo. Come dire, mi hanno rubato la macchina, ma vabbè, tra denuncia, avvocato, scazzi e mazzi, ma in fondo, chissenefrega, anzi, paghiamo il rinnovo dell'assicurazione al poveretto che ha commesso il furto.


Dai lui è Daniele è un po' così...
Sai enfatizza molto perchè è molto ferito dentro
ma poi manifesta una comprensione e affetto per i deboli e gli inermi che non puoi immaginare.

Ma hai ragione anch'io leggo sovente commenti fuori dal mondo.

Però apri uno squarcio mica da poco tu...
Infatti pensiamo a quante sono le vittime da separazion involontaria...

Dicono che è onesto lasciarsi...

Ma come può essere onesto dire ti lascio, dopo che mi sono preso un impegno per la vita con te?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se gli avessi dato subito tutto ciò che voleva -che è molto, e che davvero è ingiusto che lui abbia visto che erano cose mie fin dall'inizio- alla fine credo avrei "risparmiato".
> 
> Ma su nostra figlia non ci sarebbe stato comunque accordo. Avrei guadagnato solo una parte di serenità, ma su Fra non sarebbe comunque stato possibile trovare un accordo.
> 
> Il tempo di Fra sì, è diviso a metà.


Ma c'è un'incognita
Come fai a sapere che se tu concedevi subito tutto, il giorno dopo non veniva con nuove e assurde richieste?

Esempio dalla storia...
Francesi vs tedeschi nel 1918.
Tedeschi vs Francesi nel 1940.

Forse se quella pace del 1918 fosse stata meno umiliante e vergognosa per i tedeschi...

Ma è anche vero che lasciare la ragione degli asini a certe persone, porta comunque un vantaggio di scrollarsele di dosso...

Pur che la pianti ti do ragione su tutto...

Ma chi mi dice che dandoti ragione su tutto, non alimento la tua superbia e presunzione nei miei confronti?

E quando questo accade, anch'io sai mi vedo costretto a comportamenti, diremo non molto irreprensibili...


----------



## Anais (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma c'è un'incognita
> Come fai a sapere che se tu concedevi subito tutto, il giorno dopo non veniva con nuove e assurde richieste?
> 
> Esempio dalla storia...
> ...


A parte che scrollarseli di dosso è relativo. Quando ci sono dei figli in comune l'altro genitore rimarrà sempre nella nostra vita, volenti o nolenti ci si dovrà spesso rapportare e raffrontare.
Per quel che riguarda dare ragione a chi è convinto di avere ragione...credo possa essere dannoso.
Se ci vedono deboli e se si accorgono che rompendo le palle a mille noi indietreggiamo, penseranno di averla vinta comportandosi così.
Poi, naturalmente qui si sta parlando di teorie, lo stesso eagle non ha ancora minimamente idea di che cosa sua moglie abbia chiesto o chiederà.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A parte che scrollarseli di dosso è relativo. Quando ci sono dei figli in comune l'altro genitore rimarrà sempre nella nostra vita, volenti o nolenti ci si dovrà spesso rapportare e raffrontare.
> Per quel che riguarda dare ragione a chi è convinto di avere ragione...credo possa essere dannoso.
> Se ci vedono deboli e se si accorgono che rompendo le palle a mille noi indietreggiamo, penseranno di averla vinta comportandosi così.
> Poi, naturalmente qui si sta parlando di teorie, lo stesso eagle non ha ancora minimamente idea di che cosa sua moglie abbia chiesto o chiederà.


Bon allora che deve fare un genitore quando l'altro vorrebbe togliere TOTALMENTE il figlio a sè.


----------



## Anais (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon allora che deve fare un genitore quando l'altro vorrebbe togliere TOTALMENTE il figlio a sè.


Un genitore che vuole togliere totalmente un figlio all'altro, se non ha ragioni validissime (tipo...l'altro è un serial killer o psicopatico o violento o altri casi limite), è un bastardo!!
Ma non  credo sia il caso della moglie di eagle. Si parlava più che altro di possibili  richieste esose sul mantenimento
Ci sono modelli ormai quasi standard nelle separazioni. Affido condiviso.
E seppur straziante per una mamma (e parlo per me), non poter passare tutti i giorni con i propri figli...bisogna farsene una ragione.
Ecco la ragione del perchè io le ho tentate quasi tutte, anche quella di proporre la separazione in casa (regolata da accordi privati).
Per averli in casa e vederli sempre. Ma a lui non sta bene!
Cosa credi...piango ogni cazzo di singolo giorno


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Un genitore che vuole togliere totalmente un figlio all'altro, se non ha ragioni validissime (tipo...l'altro è un serial killer o psicopatico o violento o altri casi limite), è un bastardo!!
> Ma non  credo sia il caso della moglie di eagle. Si parlava più che altro di possibili  richieste esose sul mantenimento
> Ci sono modelli ormai quasi standard nelle separazioni. Affido condiviso.
> E seppur straziante per una mamma (e parlo per me), non poter passare tutti i giorni con i propri figli...bisogna farsene una ragione.
> ...


Bon la mia esperienza dice che non è importante che tu sia psicopatico o meno, quanto che gli avvocati siano in grado di convincere un giudice se sei psicopatico o meno, e a me sembra che le giudiziali siano giochini di avvocati ora vinci ora vinco io...
Spesso in barba alla cosidetta verità....

E spero che ci sia un bell'inferno per gli avvocati...


----------



## eagle (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai lui è Daniele è un po' così...Sai enfatizza molto perchè è molto ferito dentroma poi manifesta una comprensione e affetto per i deboli e gli inermi che non puoi immaginare.Ma hai ragione anch'io leggo sovente commenti fuori dal mondo.Però apri uno squarcio mica da poco tu...Infatti pensiamo a quante sono le vittime da separazion involontaria...Dicono che è onesto lasciarsi...Ma come può essere onesto dire ti lascio, dopo che mi sono preso un impegno per la vita con te?


Rientrare a casa e sentirsi un estraneo...


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rientrare a casa e sentirsi un estraneo...


Senti un poco, e dirle che la sua vita non è li in quella casa con i figli? E dirle che in una separazione ti vedresti costretto a vendere la casa per prenderne due più piccole? Cerca di destabilizzare il suo mondo ancor più di quello che è...potrebbe smarrirsi tanto e dopo tu potresti darle una opportunità di salvezza...che forse finirà con uno sfanculamento, ma permane l'opportunità.
Tua moglie ha avuto troppo dalla vita, è l'ora di toglierle qualcosa!!!


----------



## eagle (30 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Senti un poco, e dirle che la sua vita non è li in quella casa con i figli? E dirle che in una separazione ti vedresti costretto a vendere la casa per prenderne due più piccole? Cerca di destabilizzare il suo mondo ancor più di quello che è...potrebbe smarrirsi tanto e dopo tu potresti darle una opportunità di salvezza...che forse finirà con uno sfanculamento, ma permane l'opportunità.Tua moglie ha avuto troppo dalla vita, è l'ora di toglierle qualcosa!!!


C'e' solo un piccolo problemma. La casa e' cointestata quindi le decisioni vanno prese in comune. E comunque gia' mi ha detto che posso scordarmi di vendere la casa perche' lei non saprebbe dove andare (o non avrebbe voglia di cercarsene un'altra come dico io). Purtroppo in queste situazioni puoi solo sperare nel buon senso dell'altra parte e lei ha gia' dimostrato ampiamente di non averne.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> C'e' solo un piccolo problemma. La casa e' cointestata quindi le decisioni vanno prese in comune. E comunque gia' mi ha detto che posso scordarmi di vendere la casa perche' lei non saprebbe dove andare (o non avrebbe voglia di cercarsene un'altra come dico io). Purtroppo in queste situazioni puoi solo sperare nel buon senso dell'altra parte e lei ha gia' dimostrato ampiamente di non averne.


E non ne avrà in futuro stai tranquillo.Sai che c'è?problemi suoi,vuoi vedere che adesso ti devi preoccupare del fatto che lei non saprebbe dove andare?Eagle mi permetti?io capisco tutto,ma stai sbagliando il linguaggio comunicativo,con le persone a modo il linguaggio deve essere a modo,con le persone stronze non deve essere a modo.....!


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ne avrà in futuro stai tranquillo.Sai che c'è?problemi suoi,vuoi vedere che adesso ti devi preoccupare del fatto che lei non saprebbe dove andare?Eagle mi permetti?io capisco tutto,ma stai sbagliando il linguaggio comunicativo,con le persone a modo il linguaggio deve essere a modo,con le persone stronze non deve essere a modo.....!


Carissimo, se la casa è cointestata vi mettete insieme a cercare due case più piccole e magari meno costose per poter vivere dignitosamente entrambi, se tua moglie non vuole cedere su questo punto allora che cointestata sia...ti deve la metà di quanto hai pagato sino ad ora la mugliera, quindi che sganciasse, dopo avrebbe diritto di dire quello che vuole.
La scelta di cercare due nuove case è ragionevole ed è anche dovuto principalmente che per i primi mesi tutto sarà sorretto dal tuo reddito solamente, che potrebbe essere alto quanto vuoi, ma tenere questa casa, tenerci dentro tua moglie che si gratta le pelotas da mane a sera e tu doverti cercare anche una casa, pagarla e dopo avere magari la donna delle pulizie perchè ti smazzi di lavoro per mantenere l'ex mugliere che scopeggia con l'amante, bhe direi che forse se le mettessi la cosa in questo modo e le chiedessi se le pare giusto, non potrebbe mai dire che sia giusto.

Eagle, devi fare dire a lei che il tuo ragionamento non è sbagliato, fidati, non devi fermarti a quello che lei ti dice, perchè lei vorrebbe tutto, vorrebbe che tu da vero uomo uscissi adesso di casa, pagassi tutto e non la smaronassi con le tue paturnie da cornuto, ti pare forse gusto? Dimmi, pensi che una donna sana di mente lo penserebbe? Ma cosa hai fatto a tua moglie per mertarti questo trattamento????


----------



## Lo Stalliere (30 Maggio 2013)

[QUOTE

ma tenere questa casa, tenerci dentro tua moglie che si gratta le pelotas da mane a sera e tu doverti cercare anche una casa, pagarla e dopo avere magari la donna delle pulizie perchè ti smazzi di lavoro per mantenere l'ex mugliere che scopeggia con l'amante

QUOTE]

LOL, mi pare la situazione di un altro postatore tradito, che "per il bene dei figli" ha lasciato la casa alla moglie che lo cornificava.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> C'e' solo un piccolo problemma. La casa e' cointestata quindi le decisioni vanno prese in comune. E comunque gia' mi ha detto che posso scordarmi di vendere la casa perche' lei non saprebbe dove andare (o non avrebbe voglia di cercarsene un'altra come dico io). Purtroppo in queste situazioni puoi solo sperare nel buon senso dell'altra parte e lei ha gia' dimostrato ampiamente di non averne.


Comunione dei beni????


----------



## eagle (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunione dei beni????


Sì, quando mi sono sposato pensavo che sarebbe stato per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sì, quando mi sono sposato pensavo che sarebbe stato per sempre.


eagle da tradita ti capisco. Non capisco però certi ragionamenti ai quali ti stai adeguando. Tu hai avuto un amore e dei figli con una donna. Il matrimonio è naufragato (per colpa di lei e non lo nega nessuno) e ora dovete trovare un accordo per occuparvi dei figli nel modo migliore. Lei ora non la sopporti ma non penso che tu voglia togliere la madre ai tuoi figli per punire lei e distruggere loro?  Tutti questi discorsi di "fargliela pagare" come se altrimenti tu diventassi "cornuto e mazziato" quando invece semplicemente non vuoi i tuoi figli sotto un ponte o senza la madre mi sembrano fuori luogo (oltre che violenti in modo preoccupante).


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eagle da tradita ti capisco. Non capisco però certi ragionamenti ai quali ti stai adeguando. Tu hai avuto un amore e dei figli con una donna. Il matrimonio è naufragato (per colpa di lei e non lo nega nessuno) e ora dovete trovare un accordo per occuparvi dei figli nel modo migliore. Lei ora non la sopporti ma non penso che tu voglia togliere la madre ai tuoi figli per punire lei e distruggere loro? Tutti questi discorsi di "fargliela pagare" come se altrimenti tu diventassi "cornuto e mazziato" quando invece semplicemente non vuoi i tuoi figli sotto un ponte o senza la madre mi sembrano fuori luogo (oltre che violenti in modo preoccupante).


Brunetta... però...
Un conto è essere traditi
Un conto è che l'altro dica che è finito tutto
Ma se oltre a questo... ci aggiungi anche l'arroganza ed il rinnegare tutto quello che si è stati... beh, io capisco che a Eagle girino parecchio le balle.
Da marito è diventato una scomoda vacca da mungere che però non deve più stare in salotto(perdonami Eagle) perchè stona con il resto dell'arredamento.
Eccheccazzo.
Avesse avuto un minimo di umiltà 'sta donna, un minimo di pudore nel gestire la cosa.
O mostrato un minimo di affetto e di comprensione per come si deve sentire lui in questa situazione.
Lo sta trattando come fosse l'orco da cui finalmente si libera: a me non pare che sia un orco, da quello che scrive e come lo scrive. Credo piuttosto sia comodo per lei mostrizzarlo, così si trova un alibi.
Ma se mi tratti da mostro... poi divento mostro pure io.
Pochi ambiscono alla beatitudine.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sì, quando mi sono sposato pensavo che sarebbe stato per sempre.


Allora sulla casa non stai messo benissimo, dovrete prima o poi accordarvi, arrivare ad un compromesso


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eagle da tradita ti capisco. Non capisco però certi ragionamenti ai quali ti stai adeguando. Tu hai avuto un amore e dei figli con una donna. Il matrimonio è naufragato (per colpa di lei e non lo nega nessuno) e ora dovete trovare un accordo per occuparvi dei figli nel modo migliore. Lei ora non la sopporti ma non penso che tu voglia togliere la madre ai tuoi figli per punire lei e distruggere loro?  Tutti questi discorsi di "fargliela pagare" come se altrimenti tu diventassi "cornuto e mazziato" quando invece semplicemente non vuoi i tuoi figli sotto un ponte o senza la madre mi sembrano fuori luogo (oltre che violenti in modo preoccupante).


Ma perché non mi sembra lui voglia togliere alla moglie le figlie casomai non vuol aggiungere nella vita delle figlie una convivenza con un uomo diverso dal loro padre


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brunetta... però...
> Un conto è essere traditi
> Un conto è che l'altro dica che è finito tutto
> Ma se oltre a questo... ci aggiungi anche l'arroganza ed il rinnegare tutto quello che si è stati... beh, io capisco che a Eagle girino parecchio le balle.
> ...


Non ho capito dove lei lo stia trattando da vacca da mungere se non nelle previsioni di altri utenti. Lei sta facendo quel che fanno tantissimi traditori: la stronza. Non è perché una è stronza sia giustificato arrovellarsi su come rovinare la vita ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non mi sembra lui voglia togliere alla moglie le figlie casomai non vuol aggiungere nella vita delle figlie una convivenza con un uomo diverso dal loro padre


Eagle è un uomo ragionevole e buono come non ce ne sono molti (Eagle ci vediamo per un ape?:carneval ma ci sono altri che lo stanno portando a immaginare le peggiori cose.


----------



## Zod (30 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> C'e' solo un piccolo problemma. La casa e' cointestata quindi le decisioni vanno prese in comune. E comunque gia' mi ha detto che posso scordarmi di vendere la casa perche' lei non saprebbe dove andare (o non avrebbe voglia di cercarsene un'altra come dico io). Purtroppo in queste situazioni puoi solo sperare nel buon senso dell'altra parte e lei ha gia' dimostrato ampiamente di non averne.


Per lei è importante quanto per te trovare un accordo che soddisfi entrambi. Sei il padre dei suoi figli, non può pensare di crescerli da sola, sei la prima persona di riferimento per tutto ciò che li riguarda. E i figli non le permetterebbero di metterti all'angolo, senza poi rinfacciarglielo da grandi. Nessuno può sostituirsi al padre. Se non se ne rende conto, più che alla vendetta, punta a farla ragionare. Se ti mette in una condizione insostenibile e tu molli anche i figli (e molti padri lo fanno), sarà peggio anche per lei. Inoltre nessuno può costringerti a nulla, nemmeno la legge. In questo paese non si vá in galera nemmeno se si uccide, figurati se ci si vá per pagare meno di quanto stabilito da un giudice in termini di assegni di mantenimento (o per non pagarli affatto a lei). Però vale anche il contrario. I figli non ti perdonerebbero l'aver messo la madre su un marciapiede. Devi puntare al bene dei tuoi figli, anche con il rischio di fare indirettamente del bene a lei. Poi i figli crescono... pensano e scelgono da soli.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eagle da tradita ti capisco. Non capisco però certi ragionamenti ai quali ti stai adeguando. Tu hai avuto un amore e dei figli con una donna. Il matrimonio è naufragato (per colpa di lei e non lo nega nessuno) e ora dovete trovare un accordo per occuparvi dei figli nel modo migliore. Lei ora non la sopporti ma non penso che tu voglia togliere la madre ai tuoi figli per punire lei e distruggere loro?  Tutti questi discorsi di "fargliela pagare" come se altrimenti tu diventassi "cornuto e mazziato" quando invece semplicemente non vuoi i tuoi figli sotto un ponte o senza la madre mi sembrano fuori luogo (oltre che violenti in modo preoccupante).


Le donne non capiranno mai
come è devastante ferire con il loro atteggiamento
il giusto orgoglio di un uomo onesto.

Non c'è giustificazione che tenga.

Guai quando ad un marito tocca vergognarsi della propria moglie.

Guai.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Brunetta... però...
> Un conto è essere traditi
> Un conto è che l'altro dica che è finito tutto
> Ma se oltre a questo... ci aggiungi anche l'arroganza ed il rinnegare tutto quello che si è stati... beh, io capisco che a Eagle girino parecchio le balle.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E se tanto me da tanto: questa donna finirà con un pugno di mosche.
Ma la vanità fa sempre dire un sacco di cose.
Che la merda è cioccolato!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Per lei è importante quanto per te trovare un accordo che soddisfi entrambi. Sei il padre dei suoi figli, non può pensare di crescerli da sola, sei la prima persona di riferimento per tutto ciò che li riguarda. E *i figli non le permetterebbero di metterti all'angolo, senza poi rinfacciarglielo da grandi. *Nessuno può sostituirsi al padre. Se non se ne rende conto, più che alla vendetta, punta a farla ragionare. Se ti mette in una condizione insostenibile e tu molli anche i figli (e molti padri lo fanno), sarà peggio anche per lei. Inoltre nessuno può costringerti a nulla, nemmeno la legge. In questo paese non si vá in galera nemmeno se si uccide, figurati se ci si vá per pagare meno di quanto stabilito da un giudice in termini di assegni di mantenimento (o per non pagarli affatto a lei). *Però vale anche il contrario. I figli non ti perdonerebbero l'aver messo la madre su un marciapiede. Devi puntare al bene dei tuoi figli, anche con il rischio di fare indirettamente del bene a lei. Poi i figli crescono... pensano e scelgono da soli.
> *
> S*B


Concordo. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti, invece, se non si paga può essere disposto il prelievo alla fonte. So di padri che si sono resi irreperibili per dieci anni per poi ripresentarsi contriti.


----------



## Zod (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti, invece, se non si paga può essere disposto il prelievo alla fonte. So di padri che si sono resi irreperibili per dieci anni per poi ripresentarsi contriti.


Di stratagemmi c'è ne sono tanti per non pagare, fermo restando che per i figli è sempre giusto contribuire in modo congruo. Solo i dipendenti con alto reddito non hanno scampo, ma se il reddito è alto... e comunque sono pochi. I dipendenti a basso reddito, se devono scegliere tra lavorare in regola e dare tutto alla ex moglie, o licenziarsi e lavorare con partita IVA, con prestanome, o in nero, non penso optino per l'auto immolazione. 

Eagle non valuta ancora i lati positivi per lui di questa vicenda, ma essere single, ben stipendiati, con l'ex moglie in torto marcio, può avere risvolti molto favorevoli. Egoisticamente parlando. Chi è messa peggio è la moglie, e del resto è giusto che sia così.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Di stratagemmi c'è ne sono tanti per non pagare, fermo restando che per i figli è sempre giusto contribuire in modo congruo. Solo i dipendenti con alto reddito non hanno scampo, ma se il reddito è alto... e comunque sono pochi. I dipendenti a basso reddito, se devono scegliere tra lavorare in regola e dare tutto alla ex moglie, o licenziarsi e lavorare con partita IVA, con prestanome, o in nero, non penso optino per l'auto immolazione.
> 
> Eagle non valuta ancora i lati positivi per lui di questa vicenda, ma *essere single, ben stipendiati*, con l'ex moglie in torto marcio, *può avere risvolti molto favorevoli*. Egoisticamente parlando. Chi è messa peggio è la moglie, e del resto è giusto che sia così.
> 
> S*B


Ha già la fila


----------



## Zod (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha già la fila


Uhm....quasi lo invidio.. 

S*B


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito dove lei lo stia trattando da vacca da mungere se non nelle previsioni di altri utenti. Lei sta facendo quel che fanno tantissimi traditori: la stronza. Non è perché una è stronza sia giustificato arrovellarsi su come rovinare la vita ai figli.


Sbaglierò. Una mia impressione. Io vado a incontrare l'amante con la benzina pagata da mio marito alla piscina pagata da mio marito. Poi lui scopre e io gli dico che LUI si deve trovare un'altra casa. Una casa che non sia quella che lui ha, come minimo, contribuito a pagare. Sbaglierò. Questo ha relativamente a che fare con il tradimento, secondo me.
Qui si parla di princìpi che sono a monte. Sarà perché io distinguo la persona nella sua interezza da come si comporta in un determinato ambito, vedi coppia.


----------



## Zod (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sbaglierò. Una mia impressione. Io vado a incontrare l'amante con la benzina pagata da mio marito alla piscina pagata da mio marito. Poi lui scopre e io gli dico che LUI si deve trovare un'altra casa. Una casa che non sia quella che lui ha, come minimo, contribuito a pagare. Sbaglierò. Questo ha relativamente a che fare con il tradimento, secondo me.
> Qui si parla di princìpi che sono a monte. Sarà perché io distinguo la persona nella sua interezza da come si comporta in un determinato ambito, vedi coppia.


Il suo problema non è stabilire se sua moglie è onesta e affidabile oppure no. Una mezza idea su questo giá ce l'ha. Quello che deve fare è affrontare questa situazione puntando a una condizione di sostenibilitá nel medio periodo, con particolare riguardo ai figli, accompagnandoli nel miglior modo possibile nella crescita, nonostante il comportamento e le scelte della moglie.

S*B


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eagle è un uomo ragionevole e buono come non ce ne sono molti (Eagle ci vediamo per un ape?:carneval ma ci sono altri che lo stanno portando a immaginare le peggiori cose.


A me sembra ragionevole infatti, i rispettivi avvocati stanno valutando l'opportunità di una consensuale se gli avvocati son decentemente bravi e non dei cani riusciranno a metterli in accordo, ritengo che alla fine la moglie di eagle capirà che è soprattutto a lei che non converrebbe una giudiziale con addebito


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sbaglierò. Una mia impressione. Io vado a incontrare l'amante con la benzina pagata da mio marito alla piscina pagata da mio marito. Poi lui scopre e io gli dico che LUI si deve trovare un'altra casa. Una casa che non sia quella che lui ha, come minimo, contribuito a pagare. Sbaglierò. Questo ha relativamente a che fare con il tradimento, secondo me.
> Qui si parla di princìpi che sono a monte. Sarà perché io distinguo la persona nella sua interezza da come si comporta in un determinato ambito, vedi coppia.


Si può tradire il marito solo se si ha un lavoro fuori casa? Oppure se si è casalinghe bisogna farsi venire a prendere a casa dall'amante? Se una è casalinga lo è per un accordo di coppia, credo (mai stata casalinga), non è per avere una garanzia che la moglie non tradirà mai (o che accetterà le corna per mancanza d'indipendenza) né che il matrimonio durerà per sempre. Io non concepisco non avere una propria indipendenza, per me, ma se succede, se viene deciso che la moglie sia casalinga, non riesco a capire come possa essere considerato il segno che una sia un'arpia. Se ci si separa (lasciamo perdere responsabilità e colpe) si cerca entrambi (o si dovrebbe) di trovare la soluzione meno complicata e più tranquilla per i figli. Lei li vuole con sé. Non lo trovo strano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Il suo problema non è stabilire* se sua moglie è onesta e affidabile oppure no*. Una mezza idea su questo giá ce l'ha. Quello che deve fare è affrontare questa situazione puntando a una condizione di sostenibilitá nel medio periodo, con particolare riguardo ai figli, accompagnandoli nel miglior modo possibile nella crescita, nonostante il comportamento e le scelte della moglie.
> 
> S*B


Beh. Deve condividere con lei la cura dei figli per... tutto il tempo che sarà necessario. E mantenerla, perché non ha un lavoro. Non so tu. Ma io per una cosa così vorrei sapere con certezza cosa mi posso aspettare dall'altra parte.


----------



## andrea53 (30 Maggio 2013)

*Credo che...*

Buonasera a tutti.
Credo di aver "sviato" un po' la discussione. La mia intenzione era solo invitare Eagle a riflettere sull'eventualità che i suoi figli possano trovarsi in futuro a convivere con il nuovo compagno di sua moglie. Ci aveva già pensato...
Parlo da padre che da solo si è fatto un gran culo per sua figlia e sento (da padre) che lui, da questo punto di vista, mi assomiglia molto.
Per me sarebbe un grande dolore, più profondo del tradimento di una compagna.
E per i suoi ragazzi, probabilmente, sarebbe un'eventualità a dir poco spiacevole.
Chiaramente tutti si augurano che la signora abbia un livello sufficiente di sensibilità, poi, come è stato detto, i figli scelgono da soli. E  quando giudicano lo fanno con molta durezza. 
Avessi visto io mia figlia pregare perché i suoi genitori non si separino, avrei perso il sonno (e anche un po' il senno, forse).
Questa è una traditrice, io cuor mio non la biasimo in quanto tale. Non intendo colpevolizzare il genere. C'è chi tradisce perché il partner gli rovina la vita. Ci sono i traditori uomini, ci sono i padri che da separati si dimenticano dei figli.  Tutte situazioni che ho visto e tutte banalmente frequenti. 
Stando al caso, mi auguro di cuore che arrivino a un accordo dignitoso per entrambi. 
Però. 
Se una delle parti non ragiona, allora l'altra farà bene a tutelarsi con tutti gli strumenti legali a disposizione.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.
> Credo di aver "sviato" un po' la discussione. La mia intenzione era solo invitare Eagle a riflettere sull'eventualità che i suoi figli possano trovarsi in futuro a convivere con il nuovo compagno di sua moglie. Ci aveva già pensato...
> Parlo da padre che da solo si è fatto un gran culo per sua figlia e sento (da padre) che lui, da questo punto di vista, mi assomiglia molto.
> Per me sarebbe un grande dolore, più profondo del tradimento di una compagna.
> ...


Se ci separa in età ancora relativamente giovane è normale che poi si creino nuove convivenze, anche se ci sono figli.  Certamente chi è stato tradito non lo vorrebbe, anzi auspica che chi considera la causa di tutto non vedesse i figli neanche in fotografia e neppure dopo un decennio ma non si può pretendere. Il tempo congruo è difficile da definire. Non so se ci siano leggi o consuetudini. Si deve consultare l'ex per decidere congiuntamente se mandare i figli a un campo estivo o no, però non credo che si possa impedire una convivenza. Una convivenza può solo far decadere il mantenimento per l'ex e basta.


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eagle da tradita ti capisco. Non capisco però certi ragionamenti ai quali ti stai adeguando. Tu hai avuto un amore e dei figli con una donna. Il matrimonio è naufragato (per colpa di lei e non lo nega nessuno) e ora dovete trovare un accordo per occuparvi dei figli nel modo migliore. Lei ora non la sopporti ma non penso che tu voglia togliere la madre ai tuoi figli per punire lei e distruggere loro?  Tutti questi discorsi di "fargliela pagare" come se altrimenti tu diventassi "cornuto e mazziato" quando invece semplicemente non vuoi i tuoi figli sotto un ponte o senza la madre mi sembrano fuori luogo (oltre che violenti in modo preoccupante).


Scusa Brunetta, ma quando mai ho detto che voglio parla pagare a mia moglie o mandarla sotto i ponti? Addirittura discorsi violenti? Non mi sembra di aver espresso questi concetti. So bene che i figli e' giusto che stiano con la mamma, tranne che per rare e gravi eccezioni, e francamente non posso dire in tutta onesta' che mia moglie rientri tra queste. Semplicemente sto dicendo che ha tentato da subito di umiliarmi moralmente ed economicamente e che, trovandomi di fronte a un muro di gomma, dovro' tutelarmi nel migliore dei modi, sempre tenendo come punto di riferimento il bene dei figli che saranno sempre la mia priorita', anche a costo del mio bene.


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora sulla casa non stai messo benissimo, dovrete prima o poi accordarvi, arrivare ad un compromesso


Credo che sia molto difficile, stasera mi ha detto che non intende vendere la casa perche' non saprebbe dove andare, la sua quota non sarebbe sufficiente per comprarne un'altra e poi i bambini ne soffrirebbero


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusa Brunetta, ma quando mai ho detto che voglio parla pagare a mia moglie o mandarla sotto i ponti? Addirittura discorsi violenti? Non mi sembra di aver espresso questi concetti. So bene che i figli e' giusto che stiano con la mamma, tranne che per rare e gravi eccezioni, e francamente non posso dire in tutta onesta' che mia moglie rientri tra queste. Semplicemente sto dicendo che ha tentato da subito di umiliarmi moralmente ed economicamente e che, trovandomi di fronte a un muro di gomma, dovro' tutelarmi nel migliore dei modi, sempre tenendo come punto di riferimento il bene dei figli che saranno sempre la mia priorita', anche a costo del mio bene.


Non hai detto nulla ma hai accettato come utili consigli quelli di chi l'ha messa su quel piano. Sono contenta che tu non ti stia buttando in una guerra devastante per tutti :up:


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eagle è un uomo ragionevole e buono come non ce ne sono molti (Eagle ci vediamo per un ape?:carneval ma ci sono altri che lo stanno portando a immaginare le peggiori cose.


Ragionevole e buono, detti da una donna non sono due buoni motivi per prendere un aperitivo... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, chi pensi che mia stia consigliando male?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ragionevole e buono, detti da una donna non sono due buoni motivi per prendere un aperitivo... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, chi pensi che mia stia consigliando male?


Daniele, ad esempio, è sempre un po' (?!) sopra le righe. So che da chi ci ha tradito ci si aspetta il peggio ma spesso un minimo di rincrescimento ce l'hanno e soprattutto non possono perdere rimasugli di decenza di fronte ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ragionevole e buono, detti da una donna non sono due buoni motivi per prendere un aperitivo... Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, chi pensi che mia stia consigliando male?


A me piacciono gli uomini ragionevoli e buoni. Non sono certa di saperli riconoscere


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:E se tanto me da tanto: questa donna finirà con un pugno di mosche.Ma la vanità fa sempre dire un sacco di cose.Che la merda è cioccolato!


Stasera per la prima volta, con il pretesto di una gestione civile dei figli, siamo riusciti ad approfondire appena il suo rapporto con l'altro. La sensazione che ho avuto, ma posso sbagliarmi,  e' che questa persona sia diventata un punto di riferimento per mia moglie in un periodo difficile della sua vita. E' tornata a parlarmi di perplessita' che avrebbe su questa persona, senza voler approfondire quali e dei tanti problemi che lui e lei avrebbero (???). Caro Conte, forse hai ragione, forse alla fine questa donna finira' con un pugno di mosche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stasera per la prima volta, con il pretesto di una gestione civile dei figli, siamo riusciti ad approfondire appena il suo rapporto con l'altro. La sensazione che ho avuto, ma posso sbagliarmi,  e' che questa persona sia diventata un punto di riferimento per mia moglie in un periodo difficile della sua vita. E' tornata a parlarmi di perplessita' che avrebbe su questa persona, senza voler approfondire quali e dei tanti problemi che lui e lei avrebbero (???). Caro Conte, forse hai ragione, forse *alla fine questa donna finira' con un pugno di mosche*.


sembra alquanto probabile


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti, invece, se non si paga può essere disposto il prelievo alla fonte. So di padri che si sono resi irreperibili per dieci anni per poi ripresentarsi contriti.


Sono prospettive che non mi riguardano.


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Uhm....quasi lo invidio.. S*B


Vuoi prendere il mio posto?


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti.Credo di aver "sviato" un po' la discussione. La mia intenzione era solo invitare Eagle a riflettere sull'eventualità che i suoi figli possano trovarsi in futuro a convivere con il nuovo compagno di sua moglie. Ci aveva già pensato...Parlo da padre che da solo si è fatto un gran culo per sua figlia e sento (da padre) che lui, da questo punto di vista, mi assomiglia molto.Per me sarebbe un grande dolore, più profondo del tradimento di una compagna.E per i suoi ragazzi, probabilmente, sarebbe un'eventualità a dir poco spiacevole.Chiaramente tutti si augurano che la signora abbia un livello sufficiente di sensibilità, poi, come è stato detto, i figli scelgono da soli. E  quando giudicano lo fanno con molta durezza. Avessi visto io mia figlia pregare perché i suoi genitori non si separino, avrei perso il sonno (e anche un po' il senno, forse).Questa è una traditrice, io cuor mio non la biasimo in quanto tale. Non intendo colpevolizzare il genere. C'è chi tradisce perché il partner gli rovina la vita. Ci sono i traditori uomini, ci sono i padri che da separati si dimenticano dei figli.  Tutte situazioni che ho visto e tutte banalmente frequenti. Stando al caso, mi auguro di cuore che arrivino a un accordo dignitoso per entrambi. Però. Se una delle parti non ragiona, allora l'altra farà bene a tutelarsi con tutti gli strumenti legali a disposizione.


Caro Andrea, come al solito la tua “penna“ descrive meglio di me i miei pensieri, grazie.


----------



## eagle (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli uomini ragionevoli e buoni. Non sono certa di saperli riconoscere


Mannaggia, allora non sono il tuo tipo. Buonanotte Brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mannaggia, allora non sono il tuo tipo. Buonanotte Brunetta.


:smile: buonanotte. Comunque non sarei io il tuo


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che sia molto difficile, stasera mi ha detto che non intende vendere la casa perche' non saprebbe dove andare, la sua quota non sarebbe sufficiente per comprarne un'altra e poi i bambini ne soffrirebbero


Si dai, i bambini ne soffrirebbero!!!! Te lo dirà anche per la Luigi Vuittone che vorrà prendersi la mugliera, se lei non l'avrà i figli ne soffriranno. Sempre questa stronzata. Dille che forse senza che lei fosse stata "VACCA" forse i figli non ne avrebbero sofferto.


----------



## Andrea68 (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ?.. Dille che forse senza che lei fosse stata "VACCA" forse i figli non ne avrebbero sofferto.


Ecco, questo non dimenticarlo mai!!!
E lo dico anche a me stesso


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Andrea68 ha detto:


> Ecco, questo non dimenticarlo mai!!!
> E lo dico anche a me stesso


Tutti bravi gentiori i traditori per cui bisogna pensare al bene dei figli, tranne quando devono prendere la loro bella dose di salsiccia passita in culo!!! Non c'è da crederci, se avessi un figlio e la mia compagna mi dicesse siffate stronzare, le ringhierei dietro il fatto che doveva lei pensare il benessere dei figli prima di usare come Chupa chups un glande!!


----------



## andrea53 (31 Maggio 2013)

*E' vero.*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci separa in età ancora relativamente giovane è normale che poi si creino nuove convivenze, anche se ci sono figli.  Certamente chi è stato tradito non lo vorrebbe, anzi auspica che chi considera la causa di tutto non vedesse i figli neanche in fotografia e neppure dopo un decennio ma non si può pretendere. Il tempo congruo è difficile da definire. Non so se ci siano leggi o consuetudini. Si deve consultare l'ex per decidere congiuntamente se mandare i figli a un campo estivo o no, però non credo che si possa impedire una convivenza. Una convivenza può solo far decadere il mantenimento per l'ex e basta.


Però rilevi anche tu che in questo caso il convivente è anche colui che ha contribuito in modo così traumatico allo sfascio familiare. Trauma che per i ragazzi raddoppierebbe, credo. In una storia come questa, chi di voi vorrebbe essere al loro posto? Credo che se la moglie di Eagle si dovesse dimostrare irragionevole, allora una via più "pacifica" potrebbe essere l'affidamento condiviso. Quella più bellicosa, la giudiziale con addebito, resta un'estrema ratio per la quale fa bene ad attrezzarsi. Un'arma (di difesa) da utilizzare in caso estremo.
Buon fine settimana a tutti. Nonostante tutto!


----------



## Lo Stalliere (31 Maggio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Però rilevi anche tu che in questo caso il convivente è anche colui che ha contribuito in modo così traumatico allo sfascio familiare. Trauma che per i ragazzi raddoppierebbe, credo. In una storia come questa, chi di voi vorrebbe essere al loro posto? Credo che se la moglie di Eagle si dovesse dimostrare irragionevole, allora una via più "pacifica" potrebbe essere l'affidamento condiviso. Quella più bellicosa, la giudiziale con addebito, resta un'estrema ratio per la quale fa bene ad attrezzarsi. Un'arma (di difesa) da utilizzare in caso estremo.
> Buon fine settimana a tutti. Nonostante tutto!


niente da fare, non lo capiscono....qui pensano che "giudiziale con addebito" sia "legge marziale con deportazione". E finchè non capiscono che si tratta di difendersi da un torto vigliacco (quello di chi tradisce e pretende di avvalersi di diritti che non gli spettano), continueranno a sostenere tesi come "non conta chi ha tradito, conta solo il bene dei figli" (che poi quale sarebbe sto bene dei figli? di trovarsi un nuovo padre e nuovi fratellastri?).


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Una mia convinzione è che se separazione ci debba essere e che ci sia, che se si trovi un compagno dopo, potrebbe andare bene, ma che si prenda come compagno o compagna quegli stronzi che hanno contribuito a sfasciare la famiglia, ecco questo andrebbe vietato da un giudice anche, perchè se c'è una cosa che potrebbe turbare i figli è proprio questa, non l'idea del nuovo compagno o compagna in se, ma che sia l'amante il nuovo compagno o compagna. E credo che una persona per i prorpi figli possa fare a meno di una persona al momento, sperando che in futuro ci sia di meglio che di una personaccia che si è resa complice di una merdata pazzesca.

Poi dite come volete, anche l'amante di una donna o un uomo sposati hanno delle loro responsabilità, perchè appena scoprono la cosa dovrebbero dileguarsi come il vento, e non rimanere come una scoreggia!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> niente da fare, non lo capiscono....qui pensano che "giudiziale con addebito" sia "legge marziale con deportazione". E finchè non capiscono che si tratta di difendersi da un torto vigliacco (quello di chi tradisce e pretende di avvalersi di diritti che non gli spettano), continueranno a sostenere tesi come "non conta chi ha tradito, conta solo il bene dei figli" (che poi quale sarebbe sto bene dei figli? di trovarsi un nuovo padre e nuovi fratellastri?).



Si confondono un poco le cose, dai.

SE la giudiziale con addebito non fosse, come può benissimo essere, un processo lungo, stancante, avvilente, economicamente pesante... figuriamoci, nei casi in cui un matrimonio finisce effettivamente per colpa, hooray, evviva, via con la giudiziale con addebito.
In effetti, il punto è di proteggere i propri beni. Ok.

Sappiamo bene che l'addebito eventuale non influisce sull'affidamento dei figli. Nè sulla possibilità di entrambi di avere un nuovo compagno e di conviverci. 

Rimane l'aspetto economico. E va pesato sulle possibilità future di una collaborazione pacifica per i figli. Tutto qui.

Se la moglie di Eagle continua a mostrarsi inconciliante, o minaccia soluzioni inaccettabili, anche io direi preparati alla giudiziale.

Ma proprio per i figli, e per la fatica e la durezza della giudiziale -almeno, per me è dura, in altri casi forse no- secondo me in tanti casi è meglio rinunciare a dei diritti che abbiamo. Per un bene più grande. Che è la serenità.
E' un pensiero mio personale maturato con la mia esperienza. 
Non una presa di posizione ideologica.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> niente da fare, non lo capiscono....qui pensano che "giudiziale con addebito" sia "legge marziale con deportazione". E finchè non capiscono che si tratta di difendersi da un torto vigliacco (quello di chi tradisce e pretende di avvalersi di diritti che non gli spettano), continueranno a sostenere tesi come "non conta chi ha tradito, conta solo il bene dei figli" (che poi quale sarebbe sto bene dei figli? di trovarsi un nuovo padre e nuovi fratellastri?).


Caro stalliere, se io avessi avuto altri "fratellastri" da subire, penso proprio che di notte avrei usato un rasoio per togliergli tutti i capelli e via dicendo...mica comodo sono in casa mia! E bada bene che tra mio padre e mia madre quando avevo 6 anni le cose non andavano al meglio ed ho rischiato di rimanere in siffatta situazione, ma li non c'era amante, ma se ci fosse stata con figli...auguri, in casa mia farla da padroni? Mai!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro stalliere, se io avessi avuto altri "fratellastri" da subire, penso proprio che di notte avrei usato un rasoio per togliergli tutti i capelli e via dicendo...mica comodo sono in casa mia! E bada bene che tra mio padre e mia madre quando avevo 6 anni le cose non andavano al meglio ed ho rischiato di rimanere in siffatta situazione, ma li non c'era amante, ma se ci fosse stata con figli...auguri, in casa mia farla da padroni? Mai!



Cazzarola, te la saresti presa con i fratellastri? 

Conoscendoti, capirei il nuovo compagno/a, ma i fratellastri...

Secondo me non eri buono neppure prima del tradimento, sai? :smile:


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma proprio per i figli, e per la fatica e la durezza della giudiziale -almeno, per me è dura, in altri casi forse no- secondo me in tanti casi è meglio rinunciare a dei diritti che abbiamo. Per un bene più grande. Che è la serenità.
> E' un pensiero mio personale maturato con la mia esperienza.
> Non una presa di posizione ideologica.


Nausicaa, in quanto Eagle è maschio la giudiziale è l'unica strada se la sua moglie rimane a pretendere diritti che non può avere! La legge in Italia ha portato molti padri a diventare poveri in codeste situazioni, a tornare a vivere anche con i genitori ottuagenari, ma ti rendi conto che giurisprudenza idiota che abbiamo??? Il tutto con ex moglie traditrice ben pasciuta e figli che hanno il dovere per sentirsi bene di fare il corso di golf come gli altri amichetti stronzetti.
Purtroppo in questi casi la vita cambia economicamente non solo per i genitori, ma anche per i figli e DEVE essere così, se no sarebbe una finzione idiota e stupida per non far capire un cazzo della vita ai figli.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, in quanto Eagle è maschio la giudiziale è l'unica strada se la sua moglie rimane a pretendere diritti che non può avere! La legge in Italia ha portato molti padri a diventare poveri in codeste situazioni, a tornare a vivere anche con i genitori ottuagenari, ma ti rendi conto che giurisprudenza idiota che abbiamo??? Il tutto con ex moglie traditrice ben pasciuta e figli che hanno il dovere per sentirsi bene di fare il corso di golf come gli altri amichetti stronzetti.
> Purtroppo in questi casi la vita cambia economicamente non solo per i genitori, ma anche per i figli e DEVE essere così, se no sarebbe una finzione idiota e stupida per non far capire un cazzo della vita ai figli.



Ripeto: sono donna, madre. Femminuccia.
E chi sta perdendo quello che aveva, di suo, proprio suo, sono io.
E non sono l'unico caso che conosco.
Maschio o femmina ha ancora un certo peso, ma le cose che influiscono sono tante, e che tutti i padre vengano rovinati etc etc (grazie al cielo) non è più vera.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzarola, te la saresti presa con i fratellastri?
> 
> Conoscendoti, capirei il nuovo compagno/a, ma i fratellastri...
> 
> Secondo me non eri buono neppure prima del tradimento, sai? :smile:


Nausicaa cara, per colpire un compagno o una compagna ex amanti...devi passare per i loro figli...devi essere cattivo con loro per farli sloggiare e non ti preoccupare, me lo ha insegnato un mio conoscente questo metodo, un genio del male direi, ma lo capisco. Toccatemi tutto, ma non la mia casa, è semplice, ho bisogno di un posto dove vivere in serenità anche da solo (come ora che ho il mio bel appartamentino di 56 mq nel pieno centro di Nanjing, tutto mio). Io fuori sono un entertainer di primo livello, ma in casa voglio poter non avere nessun contatto con nessuno che non mi aggrada.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Maschio o femmina ha ancora un certo peso, ma le cose che influiscono sono tante, e che tutti i padre vengano rovinati etc etc (grazie al cielo) non è più vera.


Molti padri ancora non vivono bene Nausicaa, si sta sistemando questa cazzata fatta da giudici probabilmente con la testa residente nei paesi bassi, ma nell'azione del si sta sistemando...vuol dire che non è ancora finita. Fidarsi degli avvocati? Ma è forse possibile fidarsi di portare un vampiro dai donatori di sangue?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa cara, per colpire un compagno o una compagna ex amanti...devi passare per i loro figli...devi essere cattivo con loro per farli sloggiare e non ti preoccupare, me lo ha insegnato un mio conoscente questo metodo, un genio del male direi, ma lo capisco. Toccatemi tutto, ma non la mia casa, è semplice, ho bisogno di un posto dove vivere in serenità anche da solo (come ora che ho il mio bel appartamentino di 56 mq nel pieno centro di Nanjing, tutto mio). Io fuori sono un entertainer di primo livello, ma in casa voglio poter non avere nessun contatto con nessuno che non mi aggrada.



Se siamo nella situazione in cui a casa tua arriva un nuovo compagno/a con figli, non è casa "tua" ma del genitore con cui abiti. Ergo a casa sua, ci fa entrare chi vuole, non sei padrone tu.
Poi, certo, da madre ne sono più che cosciente, se faccio una scelta del genere senza pensare a mia figlia... bè, non la farei.

Ma se per far sloggiare un compagno/a miri ai figli, sei cattivo. Non so se genio, ma sicuramente cattivo.

E se il nuovo compagno/a è non l'amante che aveva mentre era sposato, ma una nuova persona, epperò non ti piace e ti sta antipatica?
Mediti cmq di liberartene rapando i suoi figli?


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molti padri ancora non vivono bene Nausicaa, si sta sistemando questa cazzata fatta da giudici probabilmente con la testa residente nei paesi bassi, ma nell'azione del si sta sistemando...vuol dire che non è ancora finita. Fidarsi degli avvocati? Ma è forse possibile fidarsi di portare un vampiro dai donatori di sangue?



Pochissimi vivono bene dopo una separazione, maschi e femmine.

Adesso io sarò di sicuro molto impoverita. E sto meditando di esserlo ancora di più, purchè si arrivi a una fine che porti serenità a mia figlia e me.
I beni non sono tutto. Servono i soldi per vivere, sì, ma al di là del minimo, ci sono cose che valgono infinitamente di più.

No, no, fidarsi degli avvocati no, su questo chi discute?


----------



## viola di mare (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se siamo nella situazione in cui a casa tua arriva un nuovo compagno/a con figli, non è casa "tua" ma del genitore con cui abiti. Ergo a casa sua, ci fa entrare chi vuole, non sei padrone tu.
> Poi, certo, da madre ne sono più che cosciente, se faccio una scelta del genere senza pensare a mia figlia... bè, non la farei.
> 
> *Ma se per far sloggiare un compagno/a miri ai figli, sei cattivo. Non so se genio, ma sicuramente cattivo*.
> ...




hai proprio ragione... certe volte veramente mi chiedo se Daniele c'è o ci fa, ma in entrambi i casi non mi piace proprio... e poi alcune volte invece fa degli interventi che si avvicinano tanto al mio pensiero

sta cosa mi disturba un pochino :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se siamo nella situazione in cui a casa tua arriva un nuovo compagno/a con figli, non è casa "tua" ma del genitore con cui abiti. Ergo a casa sua, ci fa entrare chi vuole, non sei padrone tu.
> Poi, certo, da madre ne sono più che cosciente, se faccio una scelta del genere senza pensare a mia figlia... bè, non la farei.
> 
> Ma se per far sloggiare un compagno/a miri ai figli, sei cattivo. Non so se genio, ma sicuramente cattivo.
> ...


Carissima è nella libertà di un figlio o figlia di fare quel che più che aggrada in casa sua, quindi se un compagno o compagna stesse sui maroni fino all'invrosimile, sverniciatore sulla sua macchina a livelli industriali.

E' compito del genitore far accettare il nuovo compagno o compagna non imporlo, per portarlo in casa bisogna comunque chiedere il permesso anche del piccolo coinquilino che permane come codazzo dell'ex matrimonio ed ecco che le cose si possono complicare.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai proprio ragione... certe volte veramente mi chiedo se Daniele c'è o ci fa, ma in entrambi i casi non mi piace proprio... e poi alcune volte invece fa degli interventi che si avvicinano tanto al mio pensiero
> 
> sta cosa mi disturba un pochino :unhappy:


Io sono un notorio misantropo capace di fare dello spettacolo, nessuno conosce questa mia particolarità che nascondo con capacità uniche, ma permango un misantropo senza dubbio. Per questo devo farmi piacere le persone per poter essere gentile e allegro e simpatico, ma se non mi piacciono e mi si impone la loro presenza...sono esimi cazzi di chi me la impone. La mia libertà non ha prezzo, che gli altri non pensino mai di limitarla, già ci penso io stesso a darmi un freno evidente.


----------



## Lo Stalliere (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si confondono un poco le cose, dai.
> 
> SE la giudiziale con addebito non fosse, come può benissimo essere, un processo lungo, stancante, avvilente, economicamente pesante... figuriamoci, nei casi in cui un matrimonio finisce effettivamente per colpa, hooray, evviva, via con la giudiziale con addebito.
> In effetti, il punto è di proteggere i propri beni. Ok.
> ...


in alcune situazioni complesse (matrimonio di lungo periodo, figli di mezzo, situazioni non ben chiare nel senso che magari il tradito ha in effetti colpe passate che il traditore può dimostrare) allora la penso anch'io come te e cioè che la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è una scelta non opportuna. Ma in un caso più lampante di tradimento (e soprattutto di muro di gomma di chi non è disposto a scendere a compromessi) allora è evidente che la strada della giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è obbligata. A meno che non decidi di perdere tutto economicamente, lasciare casa e quant'altro a chi ti ha tradito, e raccontar palle su palle ad amici, familiari e soprattutto figli (credendo di fare il loro bene). Liberissimo di farlo. Ma a sto punto saresti un perdente totale, scusa eh.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima è nella libertà di un figlio o figlia di fare quel che più che aggrada in casa sua, quindi se un compagno o compagna stesse sui maroni fino all'invrosimile, sverniciatore sulla sua macchina a livelli industriali.
> 
> E' compito del genitore far accettare il nuovo compagno o compagna non imporlo, per portarlo in casa bisogna *comunque chiedere il permesso anche del piccolo coinquilino *che permane come codazzo dell'ex matrimonio ed ecco che le cose si possono complicare.


E su questo sono d'accordo. Io madre non porto a casa il mio nuovo compagno se i miei figli non sono ancora pronti. E c'è un percorso da fare, lungo o breve, dipende dai casi, prima di giungere a un passo simile. Ma ci sono casi in cui i figli (penso soprattutto agli adolescenti) dimostrano ostilità a prescindere e la mostrerebbero nei confronti di chiunque, magari perché sono nella fase oppositiva in cui rendere la vita impossibile a un genitore fa parte della loro missione  Ebbè, in questi casi un genitore convinto di avere accanto a sé la persona giusta deve imporsi, a mio avviso. Perché non puoi farti condizionare la vita in modo drastico da un figlio: non è compito suo decidere della vita sentimentale di un genitore, non scherziamo.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> in alcune situazioni complesse (matrimonio di lungo periodo, figli di mezzo, situazioni non ben chiare nel senso che magari il tradito ha in effetti colpe passate che il traditore può dimostrare) allora la penso anch'io come te e cioè che la giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è una scelta non opportuna. Ma in un caso più lampante di tradimento (e soprattutto di muro di gomma di chi non è disposto a scendere a compromessi) allora è evidente che la strada della giudiziale con richiesta di addebito è obbligata. A meno che non decidi di perdere tutto economicamente, lasciare casa e quant'altro a chi ti ha tradito, e raccontar palle su palle ad amici, familiari e soprattutto figli (credendo di fare il loro bene). Liberissimo di farlo. *Ma a sto punto saresti un perdente totale, scusa eh*.



Può essere.

O puoi avere una idea diversa di perdita e vittoria.

Io so che ho perso molto. So che tante mie scelte sono state errori, che ho perso, effettivamente e al di là di ogni edulcorazione, tante battaglie, con me stessa in primis e poi con lui. 

So che certe cose è giusto che io le paghi ora, e so che certe altre sono prezzi esagerati.

Per me, ora, capire quello che è successo, mettermela via, fare un profondo respiro e cercare di ricominciare, anche derubata, anche umiliata, anche piena di dolore, è una vittoria.
E non sentire girarmi lo stomaco a pensare che l'altro "se la gode", è una vittoria.

Magari lo dico solo per consolarmi, chissà. Ma magari è vero.


----------



## viola di mare (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono un notorio misantropo capace di fare dello spettacolo, nessuno conosce questa mia particolarità che nascondo con capacità uniche, ma permango un misantropo senza dubbio. Per questo devo farmi piacere le persone per poter essere gentile e allegro e simpatico, ma se non mi piacciono e mi si impone la loro presenza...sono esimi cazzi di chi me la impone. La mia libertà non ha prezzo, che gli altri non pensino mai di limitarla, già ci penso io stesso a darmi un freno evidente.



in linea di pensiero tu dici cose che io penso, ti ho dato un verde anche prima, è la frase finale, è la soluzione con la violenza che mi spaventa, ci puo stare leggevo dall'altra parte che se la tua compagna ti tradisce con uno di colore tu diventi razzista, ma non ci sta che lo diventi tanto da bruciarlo...
io ho letto i tuoi interventi, sicuramente hai sofferto, ma dubito che chi è qui e sia stato tradito non abbia sofferto altrettanto, come so  che con la violenza non si risolve nulla... ci si complica la vita e basta...
te lo dice una che è stata tradita e minacciata oltretutto...


----------



## Lo Stalliere (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> O puoi avere una idea diversa di perdita e vittoria.


scusa, ma il fatto di accettare di pagare alimenti e perdere la casa, a fronte di una che ti tradisce e se la spasserà con un altro, non la consideri una sconfitta in ogni senso? a me parrebbe masochismo puro, che ha un'unica ragione di fondo: la speranza di far breccia sul sentimento di pena di chi ti tradisce, affinchè torni da te. Non ne riconosco altre di motivazioni.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> scusa, ma il fatto di accettare di pagare alimenti e perdere la casa, a fronte di una che ti tradisce e se la spasserà con un altro, non la consideri una sconfitta in ogni senso? a me parrebbe masochismo puro, che ha un'unica ragione di fondo: la speranza di far breccia sul sentimento di pena di chi ti tradisce, affinchè torni da te. Non ne riconosco altre di motivazioni.



Capisco.
Certo, in questo caso, accettare tutto questo senza altri particolari sembra e può essere un atteggiamento da perdente, da uno che non ha voglia o forza di lottare per i suoi diritti.

Se però metti in conto che lotta c'è stata, e che ne hai visto l'inutilità e i costi emotivi soprattutto più che economici, decidere di smettere di lottare ha un altro valore.

Qua penso che ci stiamo confondendo di nuovo, perchè un pò pensiamo a Eagle, un pò io penso a me, un pò pensiamo ad altri casi.


----------



## Zod (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> scusa, ma il fatto di accettare di pagare alimenti e perdere la casa, a fronte di una che ti tradisce e se la spasserà con un altro, non la consideri una sconfitta in ogni senso? a me parrebbe masochismo puro, che ha un'unica ragione di fondo: la speranza di far breccia sul sentimento di pena di chi ti tradisce, affinchè torni da te. Non ne riconosco altre di motivazioni.


...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!

Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco. È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Lo Stalliere ha detto:


> niente da fare, non lo capiscono....qui pensano che "giudiziale con addebito" sia "legge marziale con deportazione". E finchè non capiscono che si tratta di difendersi da un torto vigliacco (quello di chi tradisce e pretende di avvalersi di diritti che non gli spettano), continueranno a sostenere tesi come "non conta chi ha tradito, conta solo il bene dei figli" (che poi quale sarebbe sto bene dei figli? di trovarsi un nuovo padre e nuovi fratellastri?).


Guarda che io sono separata e ero io la "parte lesa" e non ho assegno. Conosco casi di donne traditrici e uomini traditori. Facevo un semplice discorso di evitare stress inutili se è possibile arrivare a un accordo. Saprà eagle la sua condizione economica e cosa gli è possibile fare per i figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Stasera per la prima volta, con il pretesto di una gestione civile dei figli, siamo riusciti ad approfondire appena il suo rapporto con l'altro. La sensazione che ho avuto, ma posso sbagliarmi,  e' che questa persona sia diventata un punto di riferimento per mia moglie in un periodo difficile della sua vita. E' tornata a parlarmi di perplessita' che avrebbe su questa persona, senza voler approfondire quali e dei tanti problemi che lui e lei avrebbero (???). Caro Conte, forse hai ragione, forse alla fine questa donna finira' con un pugno di mosche.


lo credo anche io


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!
> 
> Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco.* È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere*. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli.
> 
> S*B


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!
> 
> Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco. È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli.
> 
> S*B



Quoto, in generale.

Il caso particolare di Stalliere, però, se è l'utente che penso, è tale da giustificare quanto scrive.


----------



## JON (1 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!
> 
> Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco. È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli.
> 
> S*B


Sono essenzialmente d'accordo. Ma sarebbe troppo bello, soprattutto se uno/una si vincola a 19 anni, per esempio, nella certezza che tutto fili liscio e senza imprevisti. Di certo è che se c'è un minimo di cervello si può pensare di affrontare anche eventuali crisi.


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!
> Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco. È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli.
> 
> S*B


Il marimonio può finire e non deve finire per un tradimento, se tradimento c'è allora il traditore deve avere almeno il minimo buon gusto di non accampare scuse iodiote. Questa donna è convinta di avere ragione, è alquanto irrragionevole, poichè l'unico che deve trovarsi a peggiorare la sua situazione deve essere il marito, mentre lei vuole fare la vita di prima e potrebbe volerla fare dopo con il suo ammmmorrre.
La cosa la deve capire lei e ragionando, la vita cambierà per tutti, figli compresi, perchè due case ed un solo rientro economico fanno questo ed è ragionevole pensarlo, deve anche pensare che il marito meriti di rifarsi una vita dopo il dolo che lei gli ha provocato. Se non ci arriva, la guerra non è di attacco, ma difensiva dei diritti di un uomo che sono stati lesi e non poco!


----------



## Zod (1 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il marimonio può finire e non deve finire per un tradimento, se tradimento c'è allora il traditore deve avere almeno il minimo buon gusto di non accampare scuse iodiote. Questa donna è convinta di avere ragione, è alquanto irrragionevole, poichè l'unico che deve trovarsi a peggiorare la sua situazione deve essere il marito, mentre lei vuole fare la vita di prima e potrebbe volerla fare dopo con il suo ammmmorrre.
> La cosa la deve capire lei e ragionando, la vita cambierà per tutti, figli compresi, perchè due case ed un solo rientro economico fanno questo ed è ragionevole pensarlo, deve anche pensare che il marito meriti di rifarsi una vita dopo il dolo che lei gli ha provocato. Se non ci arriva, la guerra non è di attacco, ma difensiva dei diritti di un uomo che sono stati lesi e non poco!


In un percorso di allontanamento tra marito e moglie un periodo ragionevole in cui si consumano relazioni extraconiugali ci può stare e può risultare anche propedeutico al fine di comprendere se c'è spazio per un riavvicinamento oppure no. Certo sarebbe meglio giocare a carte scoperte, dichiarare la propria crisi e l'intenzione di guardarsi intorno, ma questo non è sempre possibile, soprattutto se temi la reazione del partner che potrebbe trasformare un banale raffreddore della coppia in una broncopolmonite. Oppure se temi il giudizio degli altri.

I tradimenti inaccettabili sono quelli sistematici fini a se stessi, dove si va a letto con più persone contemporaneamente, e dove il partner ufficiale non sá dell'esistenza dell'altro o degli altri. Dove invece di risolvere i problemi si fugge tradendo perchè è la via più comoda (dovuti comunque a immaturitá).

Tolti i condizionamenti culturali, sociali ed economici, sono pochi i tradimenti che fanno comodo al traditore, e sono questi pochi a dover essere biasimati al 100%. Ma ogni tradimento fa storia a sè, ad esempio il traditore che mentre ti tradisce di nascosto continua a pretendere il tuo sostegno economico ordinario ed anche straordinario eventualmente, denota una notevole pochezza interiore.

Nel caso del racconto di eagle, la pretesa di lei del sostegno economico di lui è scandalosa, ma avendoci fatto dei figli eagle è comunque costretto a dover prendere le decisioni più sensate sopportando la presenza della pochezza interiore della moglie, ed evitando il più possibile la guerra. Anche perchè se si fa una guerra in questi casi, tale guerra può essere soltanto totale, e nelle guerre totali perdono tutti. È meglio perdere tutto, oppure accettare di dover fare dei regali alla ex moglie pur di creare delle condizioni sostenibili nel lungo periodo?

S*B


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2013)

I regali ad una ex moglie diventano a fatica temporanei Zod, una ex moglie fedifraga per giunta deve essere ragionevole e se non vuole esserlo bisogna renderla. Perchè ora come ora io personalmente troverei molto intelligente affidare i bambini al padre che un lavoro lo ha che ad una disoccupata nulla facente se non solo scopante.
Semplice, non bisogna mai fare un regalino sperando che cambi la vita, quella viperetta di donna non lavorante vorrà sempre di più, probabilmente spinta da una sorella che la sta piuntando contro il marito e non si capisce perchè!!! (e puttana anche la sorella!)


----------



## Zod (1 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> I regali ad una ex moglie diventano a fatica temporanei Zod, una ex moglie fedifraga per giunta deve essere ragionevole e se non vuole esserlo bisogna renderla. Perchè ora come ora io personalmente troverei molto intelligente affidare i bambini al padre che un lavoro lo ha che ad una disoccupata nulla facente se non solo scopante.
> Semplice, non bisogna mai fare un regalino sperando che cambi la vita, quella viperetta di donna non lavorante vorrà sempre di più, probabilmente spinta da una sorella che la sta piuntando contro il marito e non si capisce perchè!!! (e puttana anche la sorella!)


Non deve pensare a vendicarsi, ma al bene dei figli e al suo. Se ritiene che i figli stiano meglio con lui che con la madre può tentare di richiederne l'affidamento. Io ho momentaneamente lasciato mia figlia alla madre perchè ritenevo fosse meglio per lei, che sarebbe rimasta nel paese dove è nata, cresciuta, ed ha la sua vita. Ma se strada facendo vedessi che la madre non si cura come deve del suo benessere e della sua sicurezza, non mi farei problemi a fare guerre, operando anche contro la legge. Ma sono ragionamenti che farei guardando a mia figlia, non a quello che fa la madre. Se anche si portasse in casa un altro uomo, penserei al bene di mia figlia e guarderei a come vivrebbe la cosa, e nel caso soffrisse e io potessi offrirle od organizzarle una condizione migliore, non esiterei a sottrargliela (ovviamente non dall'oggi al domani, ma gradualmente, millimetro per millimetro, osservandola, ascoltandola, ed eventualmente tornando anche indietro).

S*B


----------



## Daniele (1 Giugno 2013)

Zod, figli o non figli Eagle si trova davanti chi:


Donna troia perchè ha tradito
Donna disonesta che prova a far passare che lui per essere un vero uomo deve uscire fuori di casa, pagare e non spaccare i coglioni
Donna poco volenterosa, in quanto non si è detta di trovarsi un lavoro, ma ha subito pensato che Eagle debba mantenerla.
Donna alla quale non frega niente il benessere del padre dei suoi figli, quindi scusatemi, non gliene frega una cippa neppure dei figli!
Cioè, consigliamo ad Eagle di darle anche la Carta di credito tanto paga tutto lui?
Carissimi, per ora questa donna è irragonevole come essere umano...quindi come donna, come moglie e potrebbe benissimo esserlo come madre, più che l'affidamento sarebbe lei da dover essere affidata alle cure di uno veramente bravo!!!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Certi discorsi mi fanno venire il sospetto che alcuni rapporti matrimoniali (eagle non parlo di te ma di come alcuni commentano la vicenda) siano vissuti come quasi dei rapporti di compra-vendita in cui chi detiene il potere economico acquisisce dei diritti "speciali" su chi "viene mantenuta" che deve essere ubbidiente al datore di benessere economico. L'ho già commentato; che senso ha dire "va in piscina con la benzina pagata dal marito"? Lei ha tradito punto. Il tradimento è uguale se a commetterlo è lui o lei, se produttori di reddito o no. Certo che il tradito trova insopportabili tante cose, anche il costo del caffè preso con l'amante viene vissuto come una risorsa sottratta alla famiglia per il tradimento, ma vale se chi tradisce lavora o no. Quando in una famiglia si prende la decisione che uno dei due resti a casa per occuparsi di essa e dei figli perché l'altro ha un reddito che lo consente o molto alto e la difficoltà di trovare un lavoro adeguato è difficile, ci si assume la responsabilità di questa scelta che comporta anche che ci si debba far carico del coniuge anche dopo la fine del matrimonio, soprattutto se ci sono figli.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il marimonio può finire e non deve finire per un tradimento, se tradimento c'è allora il traditore deve avere almeno il minimo buon gusto di non accampare scuse iodiote. Questa donna è convinta di avere ragione, è alquanto irrragionevole, poichè l'unico che deve trovarsi a peggiorare la sua situazione deve essere il marito, mentre lei vuole fare la vita di prima e potrebbe volerla fare dopo con il suo ammmmorrre.
> La cosa la deve capire lei e ragionando, la vita cambierà per tutti, figli compresi, perchè due case ed un solo rientro economico fanno questo ed è ragionevole pensarlo, deve anche pensare che il marito meriti di rifarsi una vita dopo il dolo che lei gli ha provocato. Se non ci arriva, la guerra non è di attacco, ma difensiva dei diritti di un uomo che sono stati lesi e non poco!


Daniele tu conosci una donna che non sia convinta di avere ragione?

Siamo noi gli stupidi che crediamo alle loro ragioni no?

Lei ti dice ti ho tradito perchè non mi davi attenzion...
Tu le devi rispondere....NO cara mi hai tradito perchè tu sei una troia.

Fine delle discussioni.


----------



## eagle (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certi discorsi mi fanno venire il sospetto che alcuni rapporti matrimoniali (eagle non parlo di te ma di come alcuni commentano la vicenda) siano vissuti come quasi dei rapporti di compra-vendita in cui chi detiene il potere economico acquisisce dei diritti "speciali" su chi "viene mantenuta" che deve essere ubbidiente al datore di benessere economico. L'ho già commentato; che senso ha dire "va in piscina con la benzina pagata dal marito"? Lei ha tradito punto. Il tradimento è uguale se a commetterlo è lui o lei, se produttori di reddito o no. Certo che il tradito trova insopportabili tante cose, anche il costo del caffè preso con l'amante viene vissuto come una risorsa sottratta alla famiglia per il tradimento, ma vale se chi tradisce lavora o no. Quando in una famiglia si prende la decisione che uno dei due resti a casa per occuparsi di essa e dei figli perché l'altro ha un reddito che lo consente o molto alto e la difficoltà di trovare un lavoro adeguato è difficile, ci si assume la responsabilità di questa scelta che comporta anche che ci si debba far carico del coniuge anche dopo la fine del matrimonio, soprattutto se ci sono figli.


Brunetta ragionevole e buona (avrei messo uno smile ma con il BlackBerry non mi riesce). A parte gli scherzi, sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente sugli alimenti ai figli, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti a lei, la legge me lo imporra' ma non lo trovo giusto. Il matrimonio e' un contratto a tutti gli effetti e quando una parte non rispetta un contratto l'altra dovrebbe pagare i danni. Poi so bene che in questi casi il confine tra alimenti ai figli e a lei e' molto labile perche' comunque sara' a lei ad amministrarli. Nel mio caso poi, la scelta di non lavorare e' stata sua e io ho dovuto accettarla pur non condividendola, proprio perche' immaginavo che prima o poi se ne sarebbe pentita. Ma prima era depressa perche' lavorara troppo, poi lo era perche' voleva crescere i figli, poi di nuovo perche' non aveva un lavoro... Insomma, ci vuole veramente tanta pazienza!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta ragionevole e buona (avrei messo uno smile ma con il BlackBerry non mi riesce). A parte gli scherzi, sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente sugli alimenti ai figli, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti a lei, la legge me lo imporra' ma non lo trovo giusto. Il matrimonio e' un contratto a tutti gli effetti e quando una parte non rispetta un contratto l'altra dovrebbe pagare i danni. Poi so bene che in questi casi il confine tra alimenti ai figli e a lei e' molto labile perche' comunque sara' a lei ad amministrarli. Nel mio caso poi, la scelta di non lavorare e' stata sua e io ho dovuto accettarla pur non condividendola, proprio perche' immaginavo che prima o poi se ne sarebbe pentita. Ma prima era depressa perche' lavorara troppo, poi lo era perche' voleva crescere i figli, poi di nuovo perche' non aveva un lavoro... Insomma, ci vuole veramente tanta pazienza!


Quali sono i danni che paga l'uomo che tradisce?


----------



## Zod (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certi discorsi mi fanno venire il sospetto che alcuni rapporti matrimoniali (eagle non parlo di te ma di come alcuni commentano la vicenda) siano vissuti come quasi dei rapporti di compra-vendita in cui chi detiene il potere economico acquisisce dei diritti "speciali" su chi "viene mantenuta" che deve essere ubbidiente al datore di benessere economico. L'ho già commentato; che senso ha dire "va in piscina con la benzina pagata dal marito"? Lei ha tradito punto. Il tradimento è uguale se a commetterlo è lui o lei, se produttori di reddito o no. Certo che il tradito trova insopportabili tante cose, anche il costo del caffè preso con l'amante viene vissuto come una risorsa sottratta alla famiglia per il tradimento, ma vale se chi tradisce lavora o no. Quando in una famiglia si prende la decisione che uno dei due resti a casa per occuparsi di essa e dei figli perché l'altro ha un reddito che lo consente o molto alto e la difficoltà di trovare un lavoro adeguato è difficile, ci si assume la responsabilità di questa scelta che comporta anche che ci si debba far carico del coniuge anche dopo la fine del matrimonio, soprattutto se ci sono figli.


Senti ma... perchè io e te non ci vediamo, ci innamoriamo, ci sposiamo, facciamo figli e invecchiamo insieme? Non so...la butto lì...fammi sapere 

S*B


----------



## Zod (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta ragionevole e buona (avrei messo uno smile ma con il BlackBerry non mi riesce). A parte gli scherzi, sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente sugli alimenti ai figli, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti a lei, la legge me lo imporra' ma non lo trovo giusto. Il matrimonio e' un contratto a tutti gli effetti e quando una parte non rispetta un contratto l'altra dovrebbe pagare i danni. Poi so bene che in questi casi il confine tra alimenti ai figli e a lei e' molto labile perche' comunque sara' a lei ad amministrarli. Nel mio caso poi, la scelta di non lavorare e' stata sua e io ho dovuto accettarla pur non condividendola, proprio perche' immaginavo che prima o poi se ne sarebbe pentita. Ma prima era depressa perche' lavorara troppo, poi lo era perche' voleva crescere i figli, poi di nuovo perche' non aveva un lavoro... Insomma, ci vuole veramente tanta pazienza!


Esatto, ci vuole tanta pazienza, bisogna pensare positivo e seminare positivo. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Senti ma... perchè io e te non ci vediamo, ci innamoriamo, ci sposiamo, facciamo figli e invecchiamo insieme? Non so...la butto lì...fammi sapere
> 
> S*B


:lipstick: e lavoro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (1 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> ...occhio per occhio?...sessantaquacchio!
> 
> Se scegli di sposarti ne accetti le conseguenze, positive o negative che siano. La fine del matrimonio è una eventualità. Che ci sia stato un tradimento o meno cambia poco. È finita? Allora è finita. Non eri preparato al fatto che potesse accadere? Allora non dovevi sposarti e fare figli. Vuoi fare la guerra dei Roses? Meglio vivere. Voi volete usare i muscoli, farla pagare. Invece andrebbe usato il cervello. Anche perchè a sentire certe considerazioni, chi vi ha tradito comincia quasi a risultare motivato. Non si può dialogare con chi mette il suo orgoglio prima della felicitá sua e dei figli.
> 
> S*B



Verde e applauso :applauso:


----------



## Leda (1 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quoto, in generale.
> 
> Il caso particolare di Stalliere, però, se è l'utente che penso, è tale da giustificare quanto scrive.


Non fa una grande differenza, se non sa distinguere il suo caso particolare da un'astrazione generalizzata e generalizzante.


----------



## eagle (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono i danni che paga l'uomo che tradisce?


Tanto per cominciare perde la convivenza con i figli, poi come conseguenza se ne deve andare di casa e, se la moglie non lavora, paga alimenti ed eventuale alimento. E pure giustamente dico io, dato che e' lui ad aver provocato la rottura del matrimonio. L'uomo tradito invece subisce le stesse conseguenze oltre a quelle, ben più' grandi, legate al dolore ed alla frustrazione. Mi sembra una bella differenza.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare perde la convivenza con i figli, poi come conseguenza se ne deve andare di casa e, se la moglie non lavora, paga alimenti ed eventuale alimento. E pure giustamente dico io, dato che e' lui ad aver provocato la rottura del matrimonio. L'uomo tradito invece subisce le stesse conseguenze oltre a quelle, ben più' grandi, legate al dolore ed alla frustrazione. Mi sembra una bella differenza.


Quotone


----------



## eagle (1 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele tu conosci una donna che non sia convinta di avere ragione?Siamo noi gli stupidi che crediamo alle loro ragioni no?Lei ti dice ti ho tradito perchè non mi davi attenzion...Tu le devi rispondere....NO cara mi hai tradito perchè tu sei una troia.Fine delle discussioni.


Conte, mi hai dato un'idea, non ci avevo pensato. Mi sa che stasera metto in pratica il tuo consiglio...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta ragionevole e buona (avrei messo uno smile ma con il BlackBerry non mi riesce). A parte gli scherzi, sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente sugli alimenti ai figli, ci mancherebbe. Per quanto riguarda gli alimenti a lei, la legge me lo imporra' ma non lo trovo giusto. Il matrimonio e' un contratto a tutti gli effetti e quando una parte non rispetta un contratto l'altra dovrebbe pagare i danni. Poi so bene che in questi casi il confine tra alimenti ai figli e a lei e' molto labile perche' comunque sara' a lei ad amministrarli. Nel mio caso poi, la scelta di non lavorare e' stata sua e io ho dovuto accettarla pur non condividendola, proprio perche' immaginavo che prima o poi se ne sarebbe pentita. Ma prima era depressa perche' lavorara troppo, poi lo era perche' voleva crescere i figli, poi di nuovo perche' non aveva un lavoro... Insomma, ci vuole veramente tanta pazienza!


Mio caro amico
Vero ERA un contratto serio un tempo.
Poi è diventato un contratto siglato con i coriandoli, dopo la legge sul divorzio.

E te lo dico da credente.

Il giorno prima del matrimonio io ho fatto vedere i sorci verdi al prete.
MI ha chiesto di abiurare al divorzio.

Io gli risi in faccia e gli dissi...amico mio, sono cresciuto dopo la legge sul divorzio.
La consiglio extrema ratio, ma non posso negare a me stesso l'esistenza di questo comodissimo escamotage, per rendere poco serio il contratto matrimoniale.
E gli dissi...che cosa vuol dire finchè morte non vi separi? Che se non la voglio più tra i piedi devo ucciderla eh?

E fu lì che lui il prete fece morire il discorso...

Era un contratto serio...

Ora è solo una bislacca formalità.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Conte, mi hai dato un'idea, non ci avevo pensato. Mi sa che stasera metto in pratica il tuo consiglio...


E se lei ti dice...nessuno mi ha mai detto così...

Rispondele serissimo come se fossi el gringo...

C'è sempre una prima volta nella vita di una donna che si sente dare della puttana.

E' ora di finirla.

COme dire pasiensa poareti, ma anca stupidi no eh?

E dille anche che l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re...ma solo nell'orto fottonico del Conte...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare perde la convivenza con i figli, poi come conseguenza se ne deve andare di casa e, se la moglie non lavora, paga alimenti ed eventuale alimento. E pure giustamente dico io, dato che e' lui ad aver provocato la rottura del matrimonio. L'uomo tradito invece subisce le stesse conseguenze oltre a quelle, ben più' grandi, legate al dolore ed alla frustrazione. Mi sembra una bella differenza.


Appunto: è uguale. Se ha tradito non paga nessuna conseguenza diversa da quel che "paga" chi è stato tradito o da chi chiude un matrimonio senza tradimenti (esiste?).


----------



## eagle (1 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se lei ti dice...nessuno mi ha mai detto così...Rispondele serissimo come se fossi el gringo...C'è sempre una prima volta nella vita di una donna che si sente dare della puttana.E' ora di finirla.COme dire pasiensa poareti, ma anca stupidi no eh?E dille anche che l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re...ma solo nell'orto fottonico del Conte...


In effetti un mesetto fa gliel'ho detto. Prima e' rimasta senza parole, poi mi ha detto che a quel punto non avevamo più' niente da dirci. E' l'unica volta negli utlimi due mesi che siamo stati d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In effetti un mesetto fa gliel'ho detto. Prima e' rimasta senza parole, poi mi ha detto che a quel punto non avevamo più' niente da dirci. E' l'unica volta negli utlimi due mesi che siamo stati d'accordo.


Però pure permalosa eh?
Sei stato troppo buono e lei ne ha aprofittato no?

Ma le hai detto la verità no?
Sei stato sincero no?

E qui dicono che bisogna essere sinceri...

Insomma il suo guaio è questo: vorrebbe fare in un certo modo perchè condotta dalla sua passione, ma dall'altro si rende conto che ha bisogno di te...

Vedi qui parlano sempre di scelte no?
Ma ci sono anche nella vita scelte obbligate perchè appunto non possiamo avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena.

Molti si sforzano come con le botti no? Una botta al cerchio e una alla botte no?

Ma secondo me, potresti anche lasciarla libera di fare tutto quel che crede per vedere come va a finire no?

Poi per me è meglio che non parli, così non riesce a convincerti di alcunchè...
Come sai hanno armi occulte persuasorie eh?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto: è uguale. Se ha tradito non paga nessuna conseguenza diversa da quel che "paga" chi è stato tradito o da chi chiude un matrimonio senza tradimenti (esiste?).


Ma che discorsi del pagare o meno...
Tuo marito finisce investito e muore...
Ti danno tot denaro come indennizzo.

MA

Tuo marito non torna in vita.

Per me è sbagliato mettere i tradimenti dentro l'asse di far pagare un torto subito.


----------



## eagle (1 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro amicoVero ERA un contratto serio un tempo.Poi è diventato un contratto siglato con i coriandoli, dopo la legge sul divorzio.E te lo dico da credente.Il giorno prima del matrimonio io ho fatto vedere i sorci verdi al prete.MI ha chiesto di abiurare al divorzio.Io gli risi in faccia e gli dissi...amico mio, sono cresciuto dopo la legge sul divorzio.La consiglio extrema ratio, ma non posso negare a me stesso l'esistenza di questo comodissimo escamotage, per rendere poco serio il contratto matrimoniale.E gli dissi...che cosa vuol dire finchè morte non vi separi? Che se non la voglio più tra i piedi devo ucciderla eh?E fu lì che lui il prete fece morire il discorso...Era un contratto serio...Ora è solo una bislacca formalità.


Purtroppo e' cosi', e te le dico anche io da credente.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Purtroppo e' cosi', e te le dico anche io da credente.


C'è un film di Bergman che potresti vedere...

[video=youtube;KQsotcb76vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQsotcb76vo[/video]


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però pure permalosa eh?Sei stato troppo buono e lei ne ha aprofittato no?Ma le hai detto la verità no?Sei stato sincero no?E qui dicono che bisogna essere sinceri...Insomma il suo guaio è questo: vorrebbe fare in un certo modo perchè condotta dalla sua passione, ma dall'altro si rende conto che ha bisogno di te...Vedi qui parlano sempre di scelte no?Ma ci sono anche nella vita scelte obbligate perchè appunto non possiamo avere la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena.Molti si sforzano come con le botti no? Una botta al cerchio e una alla botte no?Ma secondo me, potresti anche lasciarla libera di fare tutto quel che crede per vedere come va a finire no?Poi per me è meglio che non parli, così non riesce a convincerti di alcunchè...Come sai hanno armi occulte persuasorie eh?


E' si', molto permalosa. Ma me la sono scelta cosi' e non posso lamentarmi adesso. Certo, questa storia dell'infedelta' proprio non me la sarei aspettata... Comunque la sto lasciando libera di fare quello che vuole, o meglio, ha deciso e sta facendo quello che vuole. Io mi limito ad osservare con “indifferenza“ apparente. D'altra parte cosa altro posso fare?Ieri sera, al termine di una infuocata discussione, decide di andarsi a fare una passeggiata. Prima di uscire mi dice che la mattina, durante la recita a scuola di mia figlia e vedendo gli altri genitori uniti, aveva pensato che forse stava sbagliando tutto e ne aveva parlato anche con l'amante, dicendogli che forse era meglio non vedersi più', pur essendo per lei una “persona molto importante“ (queste le parole che ha usato). Ovviamente, come al solito, il mio comportamento l'aveva fatta ricredere...Caro Conte che dire, faccia pure.


----------



## Daniele (2 Giugno 2013)

Eagle, dille che lei sta facendo l'incivile barbara senza limiti, pretende che tu stia li a guardare mentre ti mette becco mentre ci pensa. Lei può lasciarti, ma DEVE anche lasciare l'amante. Poi sulla troia, dille una cosa, come chiamerebbe una donna che volendo stare in casa con disappunto del marito (quindi cosa non voluta da te), quindi da mantenuta, decide con i soldi del marito di uscire e farsi l'amante? Vuole l'amante...a lavorare befana!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' si', molto permalosa. Ma me la sono scelta cosi' e non posso lamentarmi adesso. Certo, questa storia dell'infedelta' proprio non me la sarei aspettata... Comunque la sto lasciando libera di fare quello che vuole, o meglio, ha deciso e sta facendo quello che vuole. Io mi limito ad osservare con “indifferenza“ apparente. D'altra parte cosa altro posso fare?Ieri sera, al termine di una infuocata discussione, decide di andarsi a fare una passeggiata. Prima di uscire mi dice che la mattina, durante la recita a scuola di mia figlia e vedendo gli altri genitori uniti, aveva pensato che forse stava sbagliando tutto e ne aveva parlato anche con l'amante, dicendogli che forse era meglio non vedersi più', pur essendo per lei una “persona molto importante“ (queste le parole che ha usato). Ovviamente, come al solito, il mio comportamento l'aveva fatta ricredere...Caro Conte che dire, faccia pure.


Tu puoi fare una cosa però.
Limitare e preservare i danni.
Vedi come sono complesse le situazioni della vita?

Si fa presto a dire ti lascio qui e ti lascio lì...

Ma siccome viviamo in un tessuto sociale relazionale...

Capitano appunto ste cose come le recite della scuola...in cui appunto sei lì esposta al pubblico ludibrio no?

Adesso è confusa...

Sai anch'io una volta per una questione di ripicca volevo separarmi...
Poi ho visto a mente fredda tutte le conseguenze...

E ho rivisto i miei piani.

Forse anche lei sta solo rincorrendo un mondo che non esiste...

Balzac e la comedie!

Forse sta capendo che se anche lascia te e fa coppia con il nuovo uomo...poi la giostra riparte...

Oddio magari sarà diversa la taglia delle camicie....ma si ritroverà comunque di nuovo a stirar camicie per un uomo...

L'importante è che tu non ti faccia travolgere dagli eventi.
E sulla Bibbia leggiti ogni giorno la parabola del figliuol prodigo.

Dammi la parte di beni che mi spetta...no?

Ma non finisce a tarallucci e vino
ma a ghiande e maiali...

E magari si dice...ah come stavo bene a casa mia con mio marito e la mia famiglia...e guarda adesso come sono ridotta con sto coglione che mi ha riempito di promesse e poi si è rivelato un compagno inefficente ed inefficace...

In fondo non possiamo pensare noi mariti, che certe situazioni, siano per le nostre mogli come Pinocchio quando va con Lucignolo?

E le diremo...mia cara tu mi hai messo delle corna in testa...ma eccoti qui...con le orecchie di somara e asina a norma del paese dei balocchi...

Quanti Eagle in storie di amanti, sono proprio come Pinocchio e Lucignolo al paese dei balocchi...

E ieri un bambino mi ha detto...sai che la maestra insegna che con i sogni non si costruiscono case?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, dille che lei sta facendo l'incivile barbara senza limiti, pretende che tu stia li a guardare mentre ti mette becco mentre ci pensa. Lei può lasciarti, ma DEVE anche lasciare l'amante. Poi sulla troia, dille una cosa, come chiamerebbe una donna che volendo stare in casa con disappunto del marito (quindi cosa non voluta da te), quindi da mantenuta, decide con i soldi del marito di uscire e farsi l'amante? Vuole l'amante...a lavorare befana!!!!


Daniele...andiamo...usi una pessima strategia con le donne...
Credi al conte...che infingardo come pochi...ne ha messe nel sacco parecchie no?

Se tu dici a lei DEVI lasciarlo...lei non farà altro che attaccarsi vieppiù a sto qua...
Lui le deve dire SPOSATELO...
Lui le deve dire...come mai vieni da me a parlarmi? Va dal tuo amico a sfracassargli le orecchie...io non ho nè tempo nè voglia di ascoltarti no?

E se un uomo è furbo...
Riesce a fare in maniera che sia l'amante a mantenerla no?

A quel punto l'amante se non è invornito...la rispedisce dal marito no?

Chi non lavoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
non fa l'amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu puoi fare una cosa però.
> Limitare e preservare i danni.
> Vedi come sono complesse le situazioni della vita?
> 
> ...


Saggia la maestra e perspicace il bimbo a far propria la frase  peraltro non solo dovrà lavare le camicie del l'amante ma pure gli slip o boxer ... Se è per questo.  Sono  sempre più convinta che la moglie di eagle stia piano piano rendendo si conto che nonostante voglia separarsi da lui non è pronta ad un'altra convivenza... Molto meglio fare l'amante-fidanzata ..  e lasciare che l'altro porti in lavanderia camicie e quant'altro... Eagle una domanda vorrei porti: quanto ridevate insieme tu  e tua moglie?


----------



## Daniele (2 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Saggia la maestra e perspicace il bimbo a far propria la frase  peraltro non solo dovrà lavare le camicie del l'amante ma pure gli slip o boxer ... Se è per questo.  Sono  sempre più convinta che la moglie di eagle stia piano piano rendendo si conto che nonostante voglia separarsi da lui non è pronta ad un'altra convivenza... Molto meglio fare l'amante-fidanzata ..  e lasciare che l'altro porti in lavanderia camicie e quant'altro... Eagle una domanda vorrei porti: quanto ridevate insieme tu  e tua moglie?


Sperando che non ridesse ogni volta che lui si trovava nudo!!!  E allora li capirei qualcosa!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Saggia la maestra e perspicace il bimbo a far propria la frase  peraltro non solo dovrà lavare le camicie del l'amante ma pure gli slip o boxer ... Se è per questo.  Sono  sempre più convinta che la moglie di eagle stia piano piano rendendo si conto che nonostante voglia separarsi da lui non è pronta ad un'altra convivenza... Molto meglio fare l'amante-fidanzata ..  e lasciare che l'altro porti in lavanderia camicie e quant'altro... Eagle una domanda vorrei porti: quanto ridevate insieme tu  e tua moglie?


Ma spetta che Eagle tiri fuori dal cilindro un'amichetta...

E vedrai effetton di lui che dice a moglie...ehi stasera mio turno di uscire con l'amica...e tuo turno a stare casa con figlio...

E poi ridendo le dirà con il fare contiano...

Ehi come si sta dall'altra parte?

Chi la fa l'aspetti no?

Non è un bel sistema per far comprendere le cose alle dure cervici?


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' si', molto permalosa. Ma me la sono scelta cosi' e non posso lamentarmi adesso. Certo, questa storia dell'infedelta' proprio non me la sarei aspettata... Comunque la sto lasciando libera di fare quello che vuole, o meglio, ha deciso e sta facendo quello che vuole. Io mi limito ad osservare con “indifferenza“ apparente. D'altra parte cosa altro posso fare?Ieri sera, al termine di una infuocata discussione, decide di andarsi a fare una passeggiata. Prima di uscire mi dice che la mattina, durante la recita a scuola di mia figlia e vedendo gli altri genitori uniti, aveva pensato che forse stava sbagliando tutto e ne aveva parlato anche con l'amante, dicendogli che forse era meglio non vedersi più', pur essendo per lei una “persona molto importante“ (queste le parole che ha usato). Ovviamente, come al solito, il mio comportamento l'aveva fatta ricredere...Caro Conte che dire, faccia pure.


Tua moglie è una povera illusa se credesse davvero che l'amante non le darebbe mai motivo di "ricredersi", in una storia ufficiale...
Poveraccia, mi ricorda davvero la moglie del vecchio utente Astonished (o come si scriveva): aveva tradito il marito, amanti innamoratissimi e pronti a vivere insieme. Morale? Fino a che Aston rimase sul forum, ci confermò che lei continuava a fare l'amante, da sola.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sperando che non ridesse ogni volta che lui si trovava nudo!!!  E allora li capirei qualcosa!


:smile: sai bene Dani che non intendevo dire quello.... Ma quanta complicità c'era nella loro Unione e parlo della complicità non costruite sulle esigenze familiari e convenzionali ma quella complicità che ti coinvolge anche nei momenti che dovrebbero essere apparentemente i più monotoni :smile: capisci che intendo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tua moglie è una povera illusa se credesse davvero che l'amante non le darebbe mai motivo di "ricredersi", in una storia ufficiale...
> Poveraccia, mi ricorda davvero la moglie del vecchio utente Astonished (o come si scriveva): aveva tradito il marito, amanti innamoratissimi e pronti a vivere insieme. Morale? Fino a che Aston rimase sul forum, ci confermò che lei continuava a fare l'amante, da sola.


A volte si ha una visione distorta della realtà in base alla propria limitata esperienza. Premetto che vale per te come per me e per tutti. Stando qui ci si convince che il tradimento sia diffusissimo, che gli e le amanti restino sempre tali, che rarissimamente ci si separi per un nuovo amore o in seguito a un tradimento. Queste idee possono essere confermate dalla vita reale se, magari, viviamo in un ambiente ristretto o provinciale dove abbondano i pettegolezzi, le millanterie e l'ipocrisia. La realtà è che ci sono molte coppie che restano insieme tutta la vita serenamente (e di queste non si può sapere della fedeltà, della vera realtà di coppia) e molte persone che si separano e creano una nuova coppia sia con persone conosciute in seguito, sia con chi era l'amante. Può succedere di tutto. Improbabile che accada in questo caso perché la situazione di entrambi è molto complessa ma non è detto, dipende da come si evolveranno le cose.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si ha una visione distorta della realtà in base alla propria limitata esperienza. Premetto che vale per te come per me e per tutti. Stando qui ci si convince che il tradimento sia diffusissimo, che gli e le amanti restino sempre tali, che rarissimamente ci si separi per un nuovo amore o in seguito a un tradimento. Queste idee possono essere confermate dalla vita reale se, magari, viviamo in un ambiente ristretto o provinciale dove abbondano i pettegolezzi, le millanterie e l'ipocrisia. La realtà è che ci sono molte coppie che restano insieme tutta la vita serenamente (e di queste non si può sapere della fedeltà, della vera realtà di coppia) e molte persone che si separano e creano una nuova coppia sia con persone conosciute in seguito, sia con chi era l'amante. Può succedere di tutto. Improbabile che accada in questo caso perché la situazione di entrambi è molto complessa ma non è detto, dipende da come si evolveranno le cose.


Vero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






Ha 92 anni, picchia la moglie
IL CASO. La donna di 83 anni è scappata di casa e lo ha denunciato dopo l'ennesima lite. Sono sposati dal 1989. La donna un anno fa ha chiesto  la separazione ma lui si oppone. Tre volte ricoverata per le botte ma non lo aveva mai denunciato
01/06/2013


Un coppia di anziani: a Vicenza un 92enne è stato denunciato dalla moglie di 83 anni per maltrattamenti

VICENZA. Non festeggerà le nozze d'argento l'anno prossimo, Aurelio Zago. Tantomeno nella casa di via Brigata Toscana dove ha abitato per tanto tempo. Da ieri infatti il 92enne ex maresciallo dei carabinieri è ospite, obbligato, della casa di riposo Ipark di Parco Città. Dopo che all'ennesima scenata con minacce di morte la moglie di 83 anni si è presentata in questura e lo ha denunciato per maltrattamenti. Lo hanno interrogato, ieri mattina. Ma anche su consiglio dell'avvocato Rachele Nicolin, ha preferito non rispondere. «Ancora non riesce a capire cosa gli sta succedendo - dice il legale -, gli ho letto la denuncia ma rifiuta di ascoltare, dice “perché sono qui?”».  Ma non ha problemi psicologici, non ci sono segni di decadenza senile nonostante l'età. È un uomo lucido ma in confusione per quello che gli sta capitando. Sposato in seconde nozze dall'89, Zago non festeggerà quei 25 anni di matrimonio anche perché la moglie l'anno scorso ha chiesto la separazione. Stanca, ha spiegato agli agenti, di anni di percosse e violenze. Che lei non ha mai denunciato, nonostante i ricoveri al pronto soccorso.  Tre per la precisione, con tanto di referti medici: il primo nel 2003, poi nel 2008 e nel 2012. Ma tutte le volte, forse per paura o per quell'errato rapporto che spesso molte donne instaurano con mariti violenti, l'anziana ha dato motivazioni come «sono caduta in casa» o «mi sono fatta male facendo le pulizie». Fino al 18 marzo scorso, quando durante una cena in casa per i soliti futili motivi l'ex maresciallo perde il controllo. Rabbia, insulti, minacce. Lei prende la sua roba e se ne va in albergo. Ma stavolta fa un passo in più: a piedi raggiunge la questura e racconta la sua storia. Dal matrimonio nel 1989, lui con quattro figli dalla precedente moglie che presto però si allontanano da lui e interrompono ogni contatto, pare per quel carattere così difficile. Agli ultimi attacchi di furia. Fino alla sua decisione di separarsi, appena un anno fa. Dopo il matrimonio i figli se ne vanno ma lei resta.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si ha una visione distorta della realtà in base alla propria limitata esperienza. Premetto che vale per te come per me e per tutti. Stando qui ci si convince che il tradimento sia diffusissimo, che gli e le amanti restino sempre tali, che rarissimamente ci si separi per un nuovo amore o in seguito a un tradimento. Queste idee possono essere confermate dalla vita reale se, magari, viviamo in un ambiente ristretto o provinciale dove abbondano i pettegolezzi, le millanterie e l'ipocrisia. La realtà è che ci sono molte coppie che restano insieme tutta la vita serenamente (e di queste non si può sapere della fedeltà, della vera realtà di coppia) e molte persone che si separano e creano una nuova coppia sia con persone conosciute in seguito, sia con chi era l'amante. Può succedere di tutto. Improbabile che accada in questo caso perché la situazione di entrambi è molto complessa ma non è detto, dipende da come si evolveranno le cose.


Non intendevo dire il contrario, ne fare discorsi di fedeltà sulle nuove o vecchie coppie, e di quello che scrivi ne sono ben consapevole.
Ma da qui a credere che l'amante non ti dia mai motivo di "ricrederti" ce ne passa. Ovvero pensare che il tuo compagno ti dica sempre si, senza mai contestare/contrastare/discutere le tue parole/decisioni, accondiscendendo sempre ai tuoi capricci, credo sia da povere illuse, almeno da come l'ho interpretato io il "ricredersi" della moglie d eagle.
Poi, puoi pure trovare il tipo di persona succube che lo fa...finché non si stanca e si ribella...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non intendevo dire il contrario, ne fare discorsi di fedeltà sulle nuove o vecchie coppie, e di quello che scrivi ne sono ben consapevole.
> Ma da qui a credere che l'amante non ti dia mai motivo di "ricrederti" ce ne passa. Ovvero pensare che il tuo compagno ti dica sempre si, senza mai contestare/contrastare/discutere le tue parole/decisioni, accondiscendendo sempre ai tuoi capricci, credo sia da povere illuse, almeno da come l'ho interpretato io il "ricredersi" della moglie d eagle.
> Poi, puoi pure trovare il tipo di persona succube che lo fa...finché non si stanca e si ribella...


Concordo con te. Di cosa ha in testa la moglie di eagle sappiamo poco e credo ne sappia poco anche lei :carneval: Le ultime cose che eagle ci ha riferito mi fanno pensare che gli "amanti del destino" stiano riprendendo il contatto con la realtà. E' da vedere se, nel frattempo, saranno riusciti a distruggere l'amore che avevano in casa.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...andiamo...usi una pessima strategia con le donne...
> Credi al conte...che *infingardo come pochi...ne ha messe nel sacco parecchie no?*
> 
> Se tu dici a lei DEVI lasciarlo...lei non farà altro che attaccarsi vieppiù a sto qua...
> ...


Curiosa questa affermazione ...
Mi stai forse prendendo per il culo ????:incazzato:

Ti ho già detto,no, che sono diversa dalle altre vero?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Curiosa questa affermazione ...
> Mi stai forse prendendo per il culo ????:incazzato:
> 
> Ti ho già detto,no, che sono diversa dalle altre vero?


E io non ci credo no?
Le mogli mia cara invecchiano
Fanno il culo grosso e diventano cattive.
Questo io so del matrimonio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu puoi fare una cosa però.Limitare e preservare i danni.Vedi come sono complesse le situazioni della vita?Si fa presto a dire ti lascio qui e ti lascio lì...Ma siccome viviamo in un tessuto sociale relazionale...Capitano appunto ste cose come le recite della scuola...in cui appunto sei lì esposta al pubblico ludibrio no?Adesso è confusa...Sai anch'io una volta per una questione di ripicca volevo separarmi...Poi ho visto a mente fredda tutte le conseguenze...E ho rivisto i miei piani.Forse anche lei sta solo rincorrendo un mondo che non esiste...Balzac e la comedie!Forse sta capendo che se anche lascia te e fa coppia con il nuovo uomo...poi la giostra riparte...Oddio magari sarà diversa la taglia delle camicie....ma si ritroverà comunque di nuovo a stirar camicie per un uomo...L'importante è che tu non ti faccia travolgere dagli eventi.E sulla Bibbia leggiti ogni giorno la parabola del figliuol prodigo.Dammi la parte di beni che mi spetta...no?Ma non finisce a tarallucci e vinoma a ghiande e maiali...E magari si dice...ah come stavo bene a casa mia con mio marito e la mia famiglia...e guarda adesso come sono ridotta con sto coglione che mi ha riempito di promesse e poi si è rivelato un compagno inefficente ed inefficace...In fondo non possiamo pensare noi mariti, che certe situazioni, siano per le nostre mogli come Pinocchio quando va con Lucignolo?E le diremo...mia cara tu mi hai messo delle corna in testa...ma eccoti qui...con le orecchie di somara e asina a norma del paese dei balocchi...Quanti Eagle in storie di amanti, sono proprio come Pinocchio e Lucignolo al paese dei balocchi...E ieri un bambino mi ha detto...sai che la maestra insegna che con i sogni non si costruiscono case?


Ho appena riletto la parabola del figliuol prodigo e mi sono commosso. Seguiro' il tuo consiglio, lo faro' tutti i giorni per ricordare a me stesso che l'orgoglio puo' essere messe da parte per un bebe superiore, che puo' essere quello del matrimonio o dei figli. Non mi faro' travolgere dagli eventi e continuero' per la strada, consapevole che gli eventi mi hanno profondamente cambiato e che la mia vita non sara' più' la stessa, non solo nelle cose concrete ma nella mia testa. Oggi non posso escludere niente a priori, ogni giorno ci sono sorprese...Stamattina brevetti in piscina ed inevitabili tensioni con mia moglie. Al ritorno a casa, stranamente, abbiamo ricominciato a parlare serenamemte quando le ho chiesto se dovevamo continuare l'iter della separazione. Ha cominciato a raccontarmi nuove cose sulla relazione con l'altro, confermando il suo forte sentimento ma anche nuove perplessita' sull'opportunita' di continuare la relazione. Mi ha detto che vorrebbe andare un mese al mare con i bambini e la mamma a luglio, poi prenderei io i figli ad agosto. In questi due mesi non vedrebbe ne' me ne' lui ed avrebbe la possibilita' di stare sola e chiarirsi le idee. Le ho risposto che ci avrei pensato, non tanto per lei ma per il benessere dei bambini e per avere anche io un periodo di riflessione per “guardarmi intorno“ e capire se sarei in grado un giorno, in caso di ripensamento, di riaccoglierla. Allo stesso tempo le ho ribadito di voler continuare per la seperazione, e questo non l'ha fatta molto felice... Al momento questa mi sembra la soluzione migliore, che ne dite?


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Saggia la maestra e perspicace il bimbo a far propria la frase  peraltro non solo dovrà lavare le camicie del l'amante ma pure gli slip o boxer ... Se è per questo.  Sono  sempre più convinta che la moglie di eagle stia piano piano rendendo si conto che nonostante voglia separarsi da lui non è pronta ad un'altra convivenza... Molto meglio fare l'amante-fidanzata ..  e lasciare che l'altro porti in lavanderia camicie e quant'altro... Eagle una domanda vorrei porti: quanto ridevate insieme tu  e tua moglie?


Negli ultimi tempi poco Fiammetta, e su questo mi prendo anche io le mie responsabilita'.


----------



## Leda (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho appena riletto la parabola del figliuol prodigo e mi sono commosso. Seguiro' il tuo consiglio, lo faro' tutti i giorni per ricordare a me stesso che l'orgoglio puo' essere messe da parte per un bebe superiore, che puo' essere quello del matrimonio o dei figli. Non mi faro' travolgere dagli eventi e continuero' per la strada, consapevole che gli eventi mi hanno profondamente cambiato e che la mia vita non sara' più' la stessa, non solo nelle cose concrete ma nella mia testa. Oggi non posso escludere niente a priori, ogni giorno ci sono sorprese...Stamattina brevetti in piscina ed inevitabili tensioni con mia moglie. Al ritorno a casa, stranamente, abbiamo ricominciato a parlare serenamemte quando le ho chiesto se dovevamo continuare l'iter della separazione. Ha cominciato a raccontarmi nuove cose sulla relazione con l'altro, confermando il suo forte sentimento ma anche nuove perplessita' sull'opportunita' di continuare la relazione. Mi ha detto che vorrebbe andare un mese al mare con i bambini e la mamma a luglio, poi prenderei io i figli ad agosto. In questi due mesi non vedrebbe ne' me ne' lui ed avrebbe la possibilita' di stare sola e chiarirsi le idee. Le ho risposto che ci avrei pensato, non tanto per lei ma per il benessere dei bambini e per avere anche io un periodo di riflessione per “guardarmi intorno“ e capire se sarei in grado un giorno, in caso di ripensamento, di riaccoglierla. *Allo stesso tempo le ho ribadito di voler continuare per la seperazione, e questo non l'ha fatta molto felice... Al momento questa mi sembra la soluzione migliore, che ne dite?*


Forse l'ultimo punto potevi lasciarlo da parte, per il momento... Voglio dire, a separarvi c'è sempre tempo, no? Anche a settembre, per dire.
Fatevi questi due mesi ognuno per conto proprio, riflettete un po', osservate come state l'uno senza l'altra e poi tirate le somme alla fine dell'estate.
Insomma, finalmente lei ragiona.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse l'ultimo punto potevi lasciarlo da parte, per il momento... Voglio dire, a separarvi c'è sempre tempo, no? Anche a settembre, per dire.
> Fatevi questi due mesi ognuno per conto proprio, riflettete un po', osservate come state l'uno senza l'altra e poi tirate le somme alla fine dell'estate.
> Insomma, finalmente lei ragiona.


Quoto. Eagle rileggiti i tuoi primi post e ritrova quel che vuoi veramente.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse l'ultimo punto potevi lasciarlo da parte, per il momento... Voglio dire, a separarvi c'è sempre tempo, no? Anche a settembre, per dire.
> Fatevi questi due mesi ognuno per conto proprio, riflettete un po', osservate come state l'uno senza l'altra e poi tirate le somme alla fine dell'estate.
> Insomma, finalmente lei ragiona.


Quoto leda, eagle io al tuo posto avrei colto l'occasione per stabilire la tregua, due mesi di riflessione e lontananza per capire se la relazione ed il matrimonio sono recuperabili o se invece e' veramente arrivato il momento di chiudere tutto con una separazione preferibilmente consensuale


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Eagle rileggiti i tuoi primi post e ritrova quel che vuoi veramente.


Qualcuno in passato ha affermato che la sua storia e' comunque diversa dalle altre. E' difficile controllare stati d'animo sballottati continuamente qua e la' dagli eventi. Vi ho scritto mentre ero al parco sotto casa dopo che mia moglie mi aveva proposto questi due mesi di distanza da entrambi. Mi chiama per dirmi di salire a prendere mio figlio per portarlo a giocare a pallone. Salgo, trovo i bambini in salotto, sento la sua voce in camera da letto. La porta e' accostata, la sento parlare con l'amante di stamattina, di me, di loro, ecc. Apro la porta, sbianca, fa finta di parlare con un'altra persona. Le dico glaciale di passarmi il suo amante dato che non hanno nessuna remora a parlarsi mentre sono in casa, forse a qualcosa da dire anche a me. A quel punto attacca, mi chiede scusa, dice che ha chiamato lui (che cambia?), che lei veramente ha buone intenzioni ed era sincera quando mi diceva di voler riflettere. Le dico che dopo due ore dalla ns conversazione gia' ricomincia con queste provocazioni, dice che non avrebbe dovuto rispondere al telefono. A quel punto, credetemi, con una calma che non so nemmeno io dove riesco a trovare, le dico che puo' scordarsi tutti i buoni propositi se queste sono le premesse.


----------



## Leda (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Qualcuno in passato ha affermato che la sua storia e' comunque diversa dalle altre. E' difficile controllare stati d'animo sballottati continuamente qua e la' dagli eventi. Vi ho scritto mentre ero al parco sotto casa dopo che mia moglie mi aveva proposto questi due mesi di distanza da entrambi. Mi chiama per dirmi di salire a prendere mio figlio per portarlo a giocare a pallone. Salgo, trovo i bambini in salotto, sento la sua voce in camera da letto. La porta e' accostata, la sento parlare con l'amante di stamattina, di me, di loro, ecc. Apro la porta, sbianca, fa finta di parlare con un'altra persona. Le dico glaciale di passarmi il suo amante dato che non hanno nessuna remora a parlarsi mentre sono in casa, forse a qualcosa da dire anche a me. A quel punto attacca, mi chiede scusa, dice che ha chiamato lui (che cambia?), che lei veramente ha buone intenzioni ed era sincera quando mi diceva di voler riflettere. Le dico che dopo due ore dalla ns conversazione gia' ricomincia con queste provocazioni, dice che non avrebbe dovuto rispondere al telefono. A quel punto, credetemi, con una calma che non so nemmeno io dove riesco a trovare, le dico che puo' scordarsi tutti i buoni propositi se queste sono le premesse.


Eagle, credimi che capisco come sia difficile mantenersi calmi mentre tutto intorno i punti di riferimento sembrano cambiare posizione o scomparire all'improvviso, però mi pare che ti ostini a non riconoscere che tua moglie e quest'uomo hanno una relazione affettiva, e non solo sessuale, e che se lei ha deciso di non vederlo per tutta l'estate forse glielo dovrà pur comunicare, eh. Che lo chiami da casa o scenda al bar fa veramente tutta questa differenza? Deve fare le cose di nascosto perchè non ammetti che la realtà sia questa?

Non voglio giustificare certi suoi comportamenti del recente passato, ma leggerti mi dà una sensazione di oppressione. Non escludo che anche lei, nei modi più confusi e laceranti possibili, abbia sognato di costruirsi una vita diversa, sottratta al tuo controllo. Francamente, non ti ho ancora sentito prenderti una responsabilità del suo tentativo di fuga. E dire che sia un'adolescente fuori di zucca, immatura ed egoista, no, non è farsi carico della propria parte di torto. Quella casomai è un'aggravante. Ma vivere con uno che sa sempre cosa si deve fare, che non perde mai le staffe, che fa il proprio dovere come un bravo soldatino, e che vuole insegnare che cosa è giusto sentire/fare/dire si esce di zucca, prima o poi. 

Io, per lo meno, ci uscirei. Senza offesa.


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eagle, credimi che capisco come sia difficile mantenersi calmi mentre tutto intorno i punti di riferimento sembrano cambiare posizione o scomparire all'improvviso, però mi pare che ti ostini a non riconoscere che tua moglie e quest'uomo hanno una relazione affettiva, e non solo sessuale, e che se lei ha deciso di non vederlo per tutta l'estate forse glielo dovrà pur comunicare, eh. Che lo chiami da casa o scenda al bar fa veramente tutta questa differenza? Deve fare le cose di nascosto perchè non ammetti che la realtà sia questa?Non voglio giustificare certi suoi comportamenti del recente passato, ma leggerti mi dà una sensazione di oppressione. Non escludo che anche lei, nei modi più confusi e laceranti possibili, abbia sognato di costruirsi una vita diversa, sottratta al tuo controllo. Francamente, non ti ho ancora sentito prenderti una responsabilità del suo tentativo di fuga. E dire che sia un'adolescente fuori di zucca, immatura ed egoista, no, non è farsi carico della propria parte di torto. Quella casomai è un'aggravante. Ma vivere con uno che sa sempre cosa si deve fare, che non perde mai le staffe, che fa il proprio dovere come un bravo soldatino, e che vuole insegnare che cosa è giusto sentire/fare/dire si esce di zucca, prima o poi. Io, per lo meno, ci uscirei. Senza offesa.


Nessuna offesa. Sono me stesso e posso non piacere a tutti. Ho della vita pochi concetti ma chiari. Ho ben chiaro che mia moglie ha una relazione affettiva oltre che sessuale con il suo amante (continuo a chiamarlo cosi' perche' questo e' il significato in italiano della loro relazione extraconiugale). Volevo solo dire che certi atteggiamenti sono fuori luogo e assolutamente negativi per tentare di ricostruire un rapporto ormai lacerato. Poi e' chiaro che dovra', se vuole, comunicargli la sua decisione e non sara' nemmeno facile per lei. Ma come si fa a chiacchierare amabilmente quando sai che sto salendo a casa perche' proprio tu mi hai chiamato? C'e' o ci fa? Non sarebbe più, facile evitare tutti questi teatrini e avere le palle di dire basta, facciamola finita?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eagle, credimi che capisco come sia difficile mantenersi calmi mentre tutto intorno i punti di riferimento sembrano cambiare posizione o scomparire all'improvviso, però mi pare che ti ostini a non riconoscere che tua moglie e quest'uomo hanno una relazione affettiva, e non solo sessuale, e che se lei ha deciso di non vederlo per tutta l'estate forse glielo dovrà pur comunicare, eh. Che lo chiami da casa o scenda al bar fa veramente tutta questa differenza? Deve fare le cose di nascosto perchè non ammetti che la realtà sia questa?
> 
> Non voglio giustificare certi suoi comportamenti del recente passato, ma leggerti mi dà una sensazione di oppressione. Non escludo che anche lei, nei modi più confusi e laceranti possibili, abbia sognato di costruirsi una vita diversa, sottratta al tuo controllo. Francamente, non ti ho ancora sentito prenderti una responsabilità del suo tentativo di fuga. E dire che sia un'adolescente fuori di zucca, immatura ed egoista, no, non è farsi carico della propria parte di torto. Quella casomai è un'aggravante. Ma vivere con uno che sa sempre cosa si deve fare, che non perde mai le staffe, che fa il proprio dovere come un bravo soldatino, e che vuole insegnare che cosa è giusto sentire/fare/dire si esce di zucca, prima o poi.
> 
> Io, per lo meno, ci uscirei. Senza offesa.


Quoto totalmente la prima parte. Concordo che sia una cosa difficile da sopportare ma lo stato delle cose è questo. Una relazione c'è stata e devi accettare che ci sia anche la necessità di chiuderla da esseri umani. Tu reagisci com'è naturale come se ti venisse toccata un'ustione ma devi capire che tutti siete con la pelle viva. Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte, non so quali possano essere le tue responsabilità pregresse e non so neppure se ce ne siano (in effetti hai espresso inizialmente un atteggiamento "concessivo" -non so come definirlo ma ne avevo già parlato- che a me non sarebbe piaciuto) e non so se, in questo caso, siano questi i tempi per rifletterci però è necessaria la presa d'atto che esistono sentimenti oltre i tuoi, anche ti ripugna solo l'idea.


----------



## eagle (2 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto totalmente la prima parte. Concordo che sia una cosa difficile da sopportare ma lo stato delle cose è questo. Una relazione c'è stata e devi accettare che ci sia anche la necessità di chiuderla da esseri umani. Tu reagisci com'è naturale come se ti venisse toccata un'ustione ma devi capire che tutti siete con la pelle viva. Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte, non so quali possano essere le tue responsabilità pregresse e non so neppure se ce ne siano (in effetti hai espresso inizialmente un atteggiamento "concessivo" -non so come definirlo ma ne avevo già parlato- che a me non sarebbe piaciuto) e non so se, in questo caso, siano questi i tempi per rifletterci però è necessaria la presa d'atto che esistono sentimenti oltre i tuoi, anche ti ripugna solo l'idea.


Accetto tutto ma poi non puo' chiedere atteggiamenti concilianti soltanto a me. Se ha un minimo di ripensamento (???), che a parole mi ripete da quasi due mesi, deve fare pure qualche passo concreto altrimenti sono solo parole vuote. Vi ricordo sempre che sono il marito e abbiamo due figli, mica puo' continuare a trattarmi come un fidanzatino del liceo!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Accetto tutto ma poi non puo' chiedere atteggiamenti concilianti soltanto a me. Se ha un minimo di ripensamento (???), che a parole mi ripete da quasi due mesi, deve fare pure qualche passo concreto altrimenti sono solo parole vuote. Vi ricordo sempre che sono il marito e abbiamo due figli, mica puo' continuare a trattarmi come un fidanzatino del liceo!


Sono osservazioni che facciamo nel senso di quello che tu mostri di volere.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho appena riletto la parabola del figliuol prodigo e mi sono commosso. Seguiro' il tuo consiglio, lo faro' tutti i giorni per ricordare a me stesso che l'orgoglio puo' essere messe da parte per un bebe superiore, che puo' essere quello del matrimonio o dei figli. Non mi faro' travolgere dagli eventi e continuero' per la strada, consapevole che gli eventi mi hanno profondamente cambiato e che la mia vita non sara' più' la stessa, non solo nelle cose concrete ma nella mia testa. Oggi non posso escludere niente a priori, ogni giorno ci sono sorprese...Stamattina brevetti in piscina ed inevitabili tensioni con mia moglie. Al ritorno a casa, stranamente, abbiamo ricominciato a parlare serenamemte quando le ho chiesto se dovevamo continuare l'iter della separazione. Ha cominciato a raccontarmi nuove cose sulla relazione con l'altro, confermando il suo forte sentimento ma anche nuove perplessita' sull'opportunita' di continuare la relazione. Mi ha detto che vorrebbe andare un mese al mare con i bambini e la mamma a luglio, poi prenderei io i figli ad agosto. In questi due mesi non vedrebbe ne' me ne' lui ed avrebbe la possibilita' di stare sola e chiarirsi le idee. Le ho risposto che ci avrei pensato, non tanto per lei ma per il benessere dei bambini e per avere anche io un periodo di riflessione per “guardarmi intorno“ e capire se sarei in grado un giorno, in caso di ripensamento, di riaccoglierla. Allo stesso tempo le ho ribadito di voler continuare per la seperazione, e questo non l'ha fatta molto felice... Al momento questa mi sembra la soluzione migliore, che ne dite?


Io avrei accettato in tronco.
Si riflette sempre a bocce ferme.
Infatti io faccio sempre così quando vado in confusione.
Metto tutti distanti da me.

E poi quando ho le idee chiare li faccio avvicinare ad uno ad uno.

Provare a stare un attimo lontani.

Saper mettere da parte l'orgoglio è una forma di finissima intelligenza.
Del resto sappiamo tutti che l'orgoglio fa dire un sacco di cose mai vere.
E ci pone in una prospettiva sbagliata: l'uomo che si fa Dio.
E la piglia sempre nel culo quando fa così...( ma tanto poi l'orgoglio non gli permette di ammetterlo)...

Ma non ci sono nè santi nè Madonne...il primo che passa ride...e ti dice...AHAHAHAHHA...l'hai presa nel culo.

Poi il massimo che puoi fare è tentare di chiudere gli occhi e immaginare come saresti tu se fossi innamorato di un'altra donna che non è tua moglie.
Stare con una persona e averne in mente un'altra.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Qualcuno in passato ha affermato che la sua storia e' comunque diversa dalle altre. E' difficile controllare stati d'animo sballottati continuamente qua e la' dagli eventi. Vi ho scritto mentre ero al parco sotto casa dopo che mia moglie mi aveva proposto questi due mesi di distanza da entrambi. Mi chiama per dirmi di salire a prendere mio figlio per portarlo a giocare a pallone. Salgo, trovo i bambini in salotto, sento la sua voce in camera da letto. La porta e' accostata, la sento parlare con l'amante di stamattina, di me, di loro, ecc. Apro la porta, sbianca, fa finta di parlare con un'altra persona. Le dico glaciale di passarmi il suo amante dato che non hanno nessuna remora a parlarsi mentre sono in casa, forse a qualcosa da dire anche a me. A quel punto attacca, mi chiede scusa, dice che ha chiamato lui (che cambia?), che lei veramente ha buone intenzioni ed era sincera quando mi diceva di voler riflettere. Le dico che dopo due ore dalla ns conversazione gia' ricomincia con queste provocazioni, dice che non avrebbe dovuto rispondere al telefono. A quel punto, credetemi, con una calma che non so nemmeno io dove riesco a trovare, le dico che puo' scordarsi tutti i buoni propositi se queste sono le premesse.


Ma porco can...
Infatti...
Tu va avanti con la separazione...
Tanto finchè non si firma davanti al giudice...non è cosa fatta...
( per la serie si fa presto a parlare e dire domani mi separo)...

Mica è il divorzio eh?
Si può sempre tornare indietro...

Ma ste scenette qui non si possono sentire...
Ossia ora è il momento di FREGARSENE di lei...perchè lei non è che se ne frega di te...

Ma è impregnata di lui no?

Dura sai quando una donna adulta se prende l'innamoramento de coa...

Si lenisce il nervoso cercando di "giustificarle"...

E inizia con il mantra...
Poverina ha bisogno di emozion
Poverina ha bisogno di attenzion
Poverina è immatura
Poverina lei non è me...

Ecc...ecc..ecc...

Il guaio di ste faccende è che i due si costruiscono un corrispetivo di te e della moglie di lui...fatto sempre acconcio alla bisogna di legittimare le loro cose...

Per cui se tu l'hai guardata con il muso, lei dirà all'amante sapessi che scenata mi ha fatto mio marito...

Poi se io fossi te...
Avrei già capito che in Agosto vuole stare con lui...

Mi spiace sai 
Io ogni volta che ho controllato una donna
L'ho sempre beccata in busia...

E ricorda la Bibbia...
Il serpente mi ha ingannata...

Poi sentirai...
Eh caro...io ero da sola...ma lui mi è venuto a trovare...non è colpa mia...

In ogni caso non entrare in competizione con lui...
Queli lui sia il NULLA per te...

Ma ste scenette qua non si possono sentire...
Sembra di vedere mia madre che mi becca con il giornalino polno in mano eh?

Siamo adulti o no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2013)

*Eagle*

Ma porco can...
Lunga telefonata con mio amico.

Ma porco can...
Allora se siamo noi uomini a tradire vai di cultura sacco di immondizie...

Se invece è lei a tradirci bisogna insomma "comprendere" il momento che sta attraversando...

Bon sto mio amico mi ha raccontato che gli è capitato anche a lui di subire un adulterio da parte di sua moglie.

Lui l'ha beccata proprio perchè va ben è tornato a casa una sera prima del previsto...o per caso perchè aveva dimenticato una cosa...

Lei si è inviperita perchè è stata beccata.
Lui le ha risposto: Un'altra cosa del genere e ti mando all'ospedale a furia di botte.

Da quel che mi ha raccontato...
Non ci sono più state cose del genere.

E abbiamo ragionato che quando si viene beccati E' FINITA.

Ok?

Nel senso che...

Se tu mi becchi e io riconosco che sto sbagliando, posso invocare la comprensione per un momento di debolezza ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma dato che mi hai beccato se non voglio perderti...SO che assolutamente è FINITA con quel tizio.

Cioè non è che il figliuol prodigo...dopo che è successo quel che è successo...ha rivendicato di nuovo dei diritti eh?
Non è che ha detto ah ho finito i soldi ora torno a casa e derubo mio padre, tanto lui ne ha tanti...e faccio fuori mio fratello così becco anche l'altra parte dei beni.
Ha imparato la lezione no?

Mah...non lo so...
IO comunque se avessi un amante che mi dicesse..." Mio marito ci ha beccati e sa di noi!"...

Io capisco questo: " Scappa finchè sei in tempo, che ti sto dando la possibilità di lasciarmi!"...

Ma manco morto le direi..." Ah guarda, se ne farà una ragione, i nostri programmi non cambiano di certo, perchè quel ficcanaso ci ha beccati eh?"...

Io cancellerei anche il numero di telefono e tutto...Per il bene della mia amante, E SOPRATTUTTO per il mio bene!

Eagle, che lei faccia tutto quel che vuole...

Ma credimi, un andare da lui e dirgli in faccia senti teston, lascia in pace mia moglie e la mia famiglia...
E' dovuto!

Poi sai come sono le mogli mogliose...
Prima s'incazzerà perchè hai osato a prendere questa iniziativa....

ma poi sotto sotto...
S'incazza perchè sa che hai ragione, e la moglie mogliosa, non può sopportare che il marito abbia ragione...

E sotto sotto ancora si dirà...
Visto che lui ci tiene a me? E' andato perfino a inviar rogna con il mio amico...

Lo so logica perversa...
Ma è femmina no? 

Credimi Eagle, se mia moglie, che è una donna molto mansueta, mi dicesse: TU non devi mai più vedere quella donna...MAI oserei a vederla di nascosto...hai capito?

Ovvio se vado dalla donna e le dico sniff sob...quella cattivona di mia moglie...sniff sob...mi ha detto che non possiamo più vederci...sta donna mi darà del senza palle...no?

Quindi ( come al mio solito) sparirei nel nulla...
E se sta donna mi fa storie le dico: Mia moglie non ha piacere che...

Sai Eagle, 
Ragioni di stato
Mi impongono di non mettermi la moglie contra...

Perchè a noi mariti nulla vale la fortuna
se abbiamo la moglie mogliosa contra...

Ma osserva no?
Il sessismo?

A noi maschi se adulteriamo il baston e le immondissie...
Ma se siamo cornuti dobbiamo scusarle no?
Perchè se non stiamo attenti...ci diranno che è per il nostro bene...e che per giunta è colpa nostra...

Eagle...
prova dire a tua moglie...
E se fossi tu che mi becchi a fare il piacione con una svampita eh?
Quanto ti incazzeresti?


----------



## Leda (2 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco can...
> Lunga telefonata con mio amico.
> 
> Ma porco can...
> ...



Moglie. Marito. Marito. Moglie.
Ruoli.
Delle persone che ci sono dietro non si vede traccia.
Tutti uguali, tutti uniformi, tutti conformi o fuori. 
Nessuna unicità, nessuna personalità.

_Just another brick in the wall._


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2013)

Eagle, se proprio lo vuoi un appunto adesso stai trattando male la resa di tua moglie, e te lo dico senza mezzi termini, capisco che ci stai male, ma tu hai un metro di giudizio univoco e non elastico, lei ti deve rispetto e bla bla bla. Ok, hai ragione, ma tua moglie è una donna stupidina, che ci puoi fare??? Hai sposato tu una tonta, quindi  dovevi saperlo dei suoi limiti cerebrali.
Adesso fuori dal fatto che tua moglie non è una cima di intelligenza, è anche vero che ha sentimenti e le donne stupide ne sono pervase solitamente maggiormente e si fanno guidare da essi, adesso vediamo un poco, lei vorrebbe provare a riconciliare le cose con te, ma l'amante potrebbe anche assillarla perchè innamorato come un adolescente idiota come lei (lo ammetto è un patetico figlio di puttana), allora, tu non devi fare un passo avanti ed uno indietro, ma due passi avanti e uno indietro quando tua moglie fa una cazzata, già il ribadire della separazione comunque sia...è stato un autogoal incredibile!!! Ma non te ne sei reso conto? Per separarsi c'è sempre tempo, ferma le bocce adesso, se no gli animi si riscalderanno e comunque il messaggio che dai a tua moglie è che lei non ti interessa più di tanto. Passate quel mese di distacco in cui lei può pensare, fatti promettere sulla testa dei vostri figli ( e non per scherzo) che non sentirà l'amante e via. Poi dopo vedrai se andare avanti con la strada della separazione oppure no. 

Eagle, sei una brava persona, ma accomodante un cazzo, te ne sei reso conto??? In queste queste questioni bisogna essere un poco più elastici!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io non ci credo no?
> Le mogli mia cara invecchiano
> Fanno il culo grosso e diventano cattive.
> Questo io so del matrimonio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sapessi cosa so io invece...
peccato non te lo dirò mai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E comunque ride bene chi ride ultimo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, se proprio lo vuoi un appunto adesso stai trattando male la resa di tua moglie, e te lo dico senza mezzi termini, capisco che ci stai male, ma tu hai un metro di giudizio univoco e non elastico, lei ti deve rispetto e bla bla bla. Ok, hai ragione, ma tua moglie è una donna stupidina, che ci puoi fare??? Hai sposato tu una tonta, quindi  dovevi saperlo dei suoi limiti cerebrali.
> Adesso fuori dal fatto che tua moglie non è una cima di intelligenza, è anche vero che ha sentimenti e le donne stupide ne sono pervase solitamente maggiormente e si fanno guidare da essi, adesso vediamo un poco, lei vorrebbe provare a riconciliare le cose con te, ma l'amante potrebbe anche assillarla perchè innamorato come un adolescente idiota come lei (lo ammetto è un patetico figlio di puttana), allora, tu non devi fare un passo avanti ed uno indietro, ma due passi avanti e uno indietro quando tua moglie fa una cazzata, già il ribadire della separazione comunque sia...è stato un autogoal incredibile!!! Ma non te ne sei reso conto? Per separarsi c'è sempre tempo, ferma le bocce adesso, se no gli animi si riscalderanno e comunque il messaggio che dai a tua moglie è che lei non ti interessa più di tanto. Passate quel mese di distacco in cui lei può pensare, fatti promettere sulla testa dei vostri figli ( e non per scherzo) che non sentirà l'amante e via. Poi dopo vedrai se andare avanti con la strada della separazione oppure no.
> 
> Eagle, sei una brava persona, ma accomodante un cazzo, te ne sei reso conto??? In queste queste questioni bisogna essere un poco più elastici!!!!


:unhappy::unhappy:

Ciao Dani :smile: giusto.....dani se.tu scrivi cosi farai nevicare hai idea di .come e'.il tempo qui? Eagle a parte lo stupidoma.a tua.moglie che non condivido .....dani ha ragione bocce ferme affrontate luglio e agosto da soli e poi rivalutate....buongiorno:smile:


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Ciao Dani :smile: giusto.....dani se.tu scrivi cosi farai nevicare hai idea di .come e'.il tempo qui? Eagle a parte lo stupidoma.a tua.moglie che non condivido .....dani ha ragione bocce ferme affrontate luglio e agosto da soli e poi rivalutate....buongiorno:smile:


Fiammetta, non è che sia stupida, semplicemente non è una persona sufficientemente intelligente, che non vuol dire che sia stupida, ma che non sia una cima lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, chi ha il sale in zucca è Eagle, che se anche si ritrovasse in futuro la moglie che vuole stare con lui...dovrà dopo mandare giù l'amaro calice del tradimento almeno nei prossimi 3 anni con fastidi incredibili, e la sua moglie non sa quello che si troverà davanti, perchè ogni momento no sarà accompagnato da accuse a lei che essendo permalosa se la prenderà come non mai...mentre lei si aspetterebbe in una scelta di stare con lui che tutto andasse come prima. Qui la vedo dura se lei non si mette nella testa non solo che deve avere ben chiaro quello che vuole, ma che dopo deve consquistarlo con le unghie, perchè in un caso e nell'altro, avrà come parte lesa Eagle che non le farà passare tutto come lei vorrebbe e penso che se ne stia rendendo conto.

Quando c'è tradimento si deve avere molta umiltà da parte del traditore, se no non si supera nulla!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Moglie. Marito. Marito. Moglie.
> Ruoli.
> Delle persone che ci sono dietro non si vede traccia.
> Tutti uguali, tutti uniformi, tutti conformi o fuori.
> ...


Vero...:up::up::up::up:
Uno, nessuno e centomila...

Ma quando si diventa moglie e marito tutto cambia...

Bisogna essere consapevoli che l'anello al dito...

é simbolo della catena.

E' una catena non è una ghirlanda fiorita

Non è un aroma con cui si legano gli amanti a norma di Neruda...

Ci sono degli impegni presi!

Poi su come siano certe donne rimando l'incauto lettore a vedere sto film qui...
Altro che ammmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Ne esci pazzo....

[video=youtube;RWkHk0p54hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWkHk0p54hM[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, se proprio lo vuoi un appunto adesso stai trattando male la resa di tua moglie, e te lo dico senza mezzi termini, capisco che ci stai male, ma tu hai un metro di giudizio univoco e non elastico, lei ti deve rispetto e bla bla bla. Ok, hai ragione, ma tua moglie è una donna stupidina, che ci puoi fare??? Hai sposato tu una tonta, quindi  dovevi saperlo dei suoi limiti cerebrali.
> Adesso fuori dal fatto che tua moglie non è una cima di intelligenza, è anche vero che ha sentimenti e le donne stupide ne sono pervase solitamente maggiormente e si fanno guidare da essi, adesso vediamo un poco, lei vorrebbe provare a riconciliare le cose con te, ma l'amante potrebbe anche assillarla perchè innamorato come un adolescente idiota come lei (lo ammetto è un patetico figlio di puttana), allora, tu non devi fare un passo avanti ed uno indietro, ma due passi avanti e uno indietro quando tua moglie fa una cazzata, già il ribadire della separazione comunque sia...è stato un autogoal incredibile!!! Ma non te ne sei reso conto? Per separarsi c'è sempre tempo, ferma le bocce adesso, se no gli animi si riscalderanno e comunque il messaggio che dai a tua moglie è che lei non ti interessa più di tanto. Passate quel mese di distacco in cui lei può pensare, fatti promettere sulla testa dei vostri figli ( e non per scherzo) che non sentirà l'amante e via. Poi dopo vedrai se andare avanti con la strada della separazione oppure no.
> 
> Eagle, sei una brava persona, ma accomodante un cazzo, te ne sei reso conto??? In queste queste questioni bisogna essere un poco più elastici!!!!


Essere elastici detto da te...
Ma sia....ti quoto...:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sapessi cosa so io invece...
> peccato non te lo dirò mai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E comunque ride bene chi ride ultimo


Ossia IO...e tu finirai nella lista di quelle che si trovano a piangere con il rosario in mano...
Facendo le lamentazioni...
Ah quanto brucia mio culetto
da quando conte mi ha inculato....

( ovvio riferimento sessuale per la felicità di brunetta)...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fiammetta, non è che sia stupida, semplicemente non è una persona sufficientemente intelligente, che non vuol dire che sia stupida, ma che non sia una cima lo ha ampiamente dimostrato, chi ha il sale in zucca è Eagle, che se anche si ritrovasse in futuro la moglie che vuole stare con lui...dovrà dopo mandare giù l'amaro calice del tradimento almeno nei prossimi 3 anni con fastidi incredibili, e la sua moglie non sa quello che si troverà davanti, perchè ogni momento no sarà accompagnato da accuse a lei che essendo permalosa se la prenderà come non mai...mentre lei si aspetterebbe in una scelta di stare con lui che tutto andasse come prima. Qui la vedo dura se lei non si mette nella testa non solo che deve avere ben chiaro quello che vuole, ma che dopo deve consquistarlo con le unghie, perchè in un caso e nell'altro, avrà come parte lesa Eagle che non le farà passare tutto come lei vorrebbe e penso che se ne stia rendendo conto.
> 
> Quando c'è tradimento si deve avere molta umiltà da parte del traditore, se no non si supera nulla!!!


Non nè stupida nè intelligente....

Ma infigata
Invaghita
Capito?

Sono innamoramenti de coa...

Lasciano il tempo che trovano...no?


----------



## Carola (3 Giugno 2013)

Ma io non penso
Una conoscente ha lasciato marito convive con quelloChe era amante 
Stanno bene
Sono felici
Si vede si percepisce

Ora la moglie di eagle sta agendo male molto 
Ma io penso che possa finire una storia
Si stanno devastando d accordo
Ma ne usciranno in qualche modo spero in modo intelligente tenendo conto delle priorità dei figli

Ma dire che è meglio una apparente convivenza felice ed un nr imprecisato di amichette o amichetti del cuore come li chiamate qui?

Io ho un po' di dubbi
Ma forse x quieto Vivere 

Sia chiaro non intendo difendere la moglie e forse eagle era un marito modello non so


----------



## eagle (3 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma io non penso
> Una conoscente ha lasciato marito convive con quelloChe era amante
> Stanno bene
> Sono felici
> ...


Chi vivrà vedrà. Hai ragione, non si può escludere nulla, queste storie non rientrano nella normale amministrazione. Lo sto vivendo sulla mia pelle, e credo anche mia moglie, a prescindere dalle considerazioni sulle colpe, sul marito modello, sulle colpe del marito, ecc. La cosa è successa e dovrà essere gestita nel migliore dei modi, spero sinceramente con meno danni possibili.


----------



## Carola (3 Giugno 2013)

Mi dispiace eagle
Mi sembri un uomo molto sensibile 
Non so cosa scatti ad un certo punto
Daniele direbbe troite
Ma forse fosse solo quello sarebbe più semplice credo
Anche più avcettato
Amo il mio compagno ma scopo in giro

Spero ne usciate senza troppe ossa rotte e salvando il salvabile che dopo anni di "tanto" insieme non può essere accantonato x sempre

E te lo scrive una che ci sta passando anche se dalla parte opposta
Traditrice 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eagle, credimi che capisco come sia difficile mantenersi calmi mentre tutto intorno i punti di riferimento sembrano cambiare posizione o scomparire all'improvviso, però mi pare che ti ostini a non riconoscere che tua moglie e quest'uomo hanno una relazione affettiva, e non solo sessuale, e che se lei ha deciso di non vederlo per tutta l'estate forse glielo dovrà pur comunicare, eh. Che lo chiami da casa o scenda al bar fa veramente tutta questa differenza? Deve fare le cose di nascosto perchè non ammetti che la realtà sia questa?
> *
> Non voglio giustificare certi suoi comportamenti del recente passato, ma leggerti mi dà una sensazione di oppressione. Non escludo che anche lei, nei modi più confusi e laceranti possibili, abbia sognato di costruirsi una vita diversa, sottratta al tuo controllo. Francamente, non ti ho ancora sentito prenderti una responsabilità del suo tentativo di fuga. E dire che sia un'adolescente fuori di zucca, immatura ed egoista, no, non è farsi carico della propria parte di torto. Quella casomai è un'aggravante. Ma vivere con uno che sa sempre cosa si deve fare, che non perde mai le staffe, che fa il proprio dovere come un bravo soldatino, e che vuole insegnare che cosa è giusto sentire/fare/dire si esce di zucca, prima o poi.
> *
> Io, per lo meno, ci uscirei. Senza offesa.



super quotone con inchino


----------



## Carola (3 Giugno 2013)

Superquoto pure io

Mio marito in pratica
È infatti fuori di zucca ci sono andata 
Prima del tradimento
QuelloMi ha salvata


----------



## eagle (3 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> super quotone con inchino


Se avessi dovuto tradire mia moglie tutte le volte che mi ha fatto andare fuori di zucca in questi 20 anni...
La realtà è soltanto una, che lei ha tradito e io no. Tutto il resto è chiacchiericcio. Analizzare, capire, comprendere, perdonare, ci può stare tutto ma senza mai dimenticare i fatti. Diversamente tutto sarebbe lecito, a scavare si troverebbe sempre una giustificazione per tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Se avessi dovuto tradire mia moglie tutte le volte che mi ha fatto andare fuori di zucca in questi 20 anni...
> La realtà è soltanto una, che lei ha tradito e io no. Tutto il resto è chiacchiericcio. Analizzare, capire, comprendere, perdonare, ci può stare tutto ma senza mai dimenticare i fatti. Diversamente tutto sarebbe lecito, a scavare si troverebbe sempre una giustificazione per tutto.


Ma credimi ok...
Ti capisco...

Ma lasciando stare la vendetta....

Credimi è d'uopo mettere l'altro nelle condizioni di provare....

Infatti il mio film assoluto che parla del mio mondo affettivo è film Bianco.

Da lì non si esce...

Non mi vendico....ma è giusto che anche tu assaggi il cibo che mi hai fatto mangiare...

Poi ne parliamo no?

Ma intanto tu che mi hai tradito....prova a vedere come si sta...quando io volgo lo sguardo altrove...


----------



## Anais (3 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eagle, credimi che capisco come sia difficile mantenersi calmi mentre tutto intorno i punti di riferimento sembrano cambiare posizione o scomparire all'improvviso, però mi pare che ti ostini a non riconoscere che tua moglie e quest'uomo hanno una relazione affettiva, e non solo sessuale, e che se lei ha deciso di non vederlo per tutta l'estate forse glielo dovrà pur comunicare, eh. Che lo chiami da casa o scenda al bar fa veramente tutta questa differenza? Deve fare le cose di nascosto perchè non ammetti che la realtà sia questa?
> 
> Non voglio giustificare certi suoi comportamenti del recente passato, ma leggerti mi dà una sensazione di oppressione. Non escludo che anche lei, nei modi più confusi e laceranti possibili, abbia sognato di costruirsi una vita diversa, sottratta al tuo controllo. Francamente, non ti ho ancora sentito prenderti una responsabilità del suo tentativo di fuga. E dire che sia un'adolescente fuori di zucca, immatura ed egoista, no, non è farsi carico della propria parte di torto. Quella casomai è un'aggravante. Ma vivere con uno che sa sempre cosa si deve fare, che non perde mai le staffe, che fa il proprio dovere come un bravo soldatino, e che vuole insegnare che cosa è giusto sentire/fare/dire si esce di zucca, prima o poi.
> 
> Io, per lo meno, ci uscirei. Senza offesa.


Quanto è vero!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Se avessi dovuto tradire mia moglie *tutte le volte che mi ha fatto andare fuori di zucca in questi 20 anni...*
> La realtà è soltanto una, che lei ha tradito e io no. Tutto il resto è chiacchiericcio. Analizzare, capire, comprendere, perdonare, ci può stare tutto ma senza mai dimenticare i fatti. Diversamente tutto sarebbe lecito, a scavare si troverebbe sempre una giustificazione per tutto.



ma il fatto che tu sia riuscito a controllare i tuoi impulsi evasivi non significa che tutti ne abbiano la capacità
sono sicura che è impossibile stabilire il limite di sopportazione altrui, e magari quando tu e tua moglie vi siete messi insieme reputavi che lei fosse più forte da questo punto di vista

se lei si rivela così diversa da come pensavi che fosse, due sono le cose: o è veramente andata giù di testa del tutto o tu a suo tempo hai commesso un errore di valutazione su di lei non da poco


----------



## Carola (3 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Se avessi dovuto tradire mia moglie tutte le volte che mi ha fatto andare fuori di zucca in questi 20 anni...
> La realtà è soltanto una, che lei ha tradito e io no. Tutto il resto è chiacchiericcio. Analizzare, capire, comprendere, perdonare, ci può stare tutto ma senza mai dimenticare i fatti. Diversamente tutto sarebbe lecito, a scavare si troverebbe sempre una giustificazione per tutto.


Tu hai ragione
Ma non siamo tutti uguali
No non è una giustificazione 
Non è lecito
Non è morale
Ma lei è diversa da te
Può essere cambiata
Puoi non avere capito come fosse anno fa
Sta di fatto che qualcosa che le mancato x cui non era felice ce stato

Non è colpa tua sia chiaro 
Però x me a meno che non si tratti di semplice voglia di sesso c'è sempre dell altro in queste situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Certamente se si tradisce ci sono delle ragioni, la semplificazione "voleva trombare" non la credo neanche per le persone limitate che la propongono. Però non cambia il fatto che è stato scelto un modo sleale e doloroso per risolvere un problema per non riuscire a comprenderlo e affrontarlo insieme, come si era impegnati a fare. L'analisi comune potrà avvenire (per me) in un momento successivo, ora se eagle si sforza ad accettare che la chiusura con l'amante richiederà del tempo, sta già facendo la sua parte.


----------



## Anais (3 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente se si tradisce ci sono delle ragioni, la semplificazione "voleva trombare" non la credo neanche per le persone limitate che la propongono. Però non cambia il fatto che è stato scelto un modo sleale e doloroso per risolvere un problema per non riuscire a comprenderlo e affrontarlo insieme, come si era impegnati a fare. L'analisi comune potrà avvenire (per me) in un momento successivo, ora se eagle si sforza ad accettare che la chiusura con l'amante richiederà del tempo, sta già facendo la sua parte.


Probabilmente a volte "legarsi sentimentalmente" a un'altra persona è vista come una via d'uscita.
Credo sia più semplice, affrontare una separazione, illudendosi di avere un amore che ci aspetta dopo. Come una specie di droga che attenua il dolore di tutti i casini che comporta rompere un legame.
Ma è anche la strada meno chiara, perchè non saprai mai se il tuo legame ufficiale avrebbe avuto delle possibilità di ripresa, e avendo l'altro in testa e pensarlo come un salvagente che ci terrà a galla nella tempesta, non permetterà di agire lucidamente.
Non so, ripeto, non è il mio caso ma la psicologa di coppia ci ha sempre detto che l'essere stati infedeli è una manifestazione di un qualche disagio, che andrà indagato.
Ma se il sentimento fra i due compagni è ancora presente, l'episodio si può superare e tornare a ricostruire.
Altra questione è l'arrivare in terapia perchè non ci si sopporta più, dove le differenze caratteriali sono ormai insormontabili e dove i sentimenti sono ridotti a zero.
Per questo credo che bisognerebbe darsi tempo e pensare mille volte se sia il caso di mandare a monte una relazione dove c'è ancora sentimento, anche se nascosto e offuscato, "solo" perchè uno dei due si è innamorato in modo adolescenziale.
Le hai mai chiesto cosa prova per te? 
Lei ti ha detto che non ti ama più? Che le dà fastidio averti intorno?
Se si...allora il tradimento c'entra ben poco...


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2013)

Io sono convinto di una cosa!!! Che la moglie di Eagle tornerà indietro...e che non avrà l'umiltà per chiedere scusa ma pretenderà di essere perdonata come se nulla fosse stato. Poi aggiungo...prima o poi si separeranno, perchè Eagle dopo dovrà superare da solo e ripeto da solo il tradimento fatto da una donna bambina.


----------



## eagle (5 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Probabilmente a volte "legarsi sentimentalmente" a un'altra persona è vista come una via d'uscita.
> Credo sia più semplice, affrontare una separazione, illudendosi di avere un amore che ci aspetta dopo. Come una specie di droga che attenua il dolore di tutti i casini che comporta rompere un legame.
> Ma è anche la strada meno chiara, perchè non saprai mai se il tuo legame ufficiale avrebbe avuto delle possibilità di ripresa, e avendo l'altro in testa e pensarlo come un salvagente che ci terrà a galla nella tempesta, non permetterà di agire lucidamente.
> Non so, ripeto, non è il mio caso ma la psicologa di coppia ci ha sempre detto che l'essere stati infedeli è una manifestazione di un qualche disagio, che andrà indagato.
> ...


Glielo ho chiesto qualche settimana fa è la sua riposta è che mi ha amato tanto ma che adesso mi vuole bene come ad un fratello.
Le ho chiesto anche cosa prova per lui, non mi ha risposto apertamente, forse per pudore, mi ha solo detto che per lei è una persona importante. Non c'è bisogno di tante parole in questi casi, il suo sguardo diceva chiaramente che in questo momento è innamorata (o infatuata) di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto qualche settimana fa è la sua riposta è che mi ha amato tanto ma che adesso *mi vuole bene come ad un fratello*.
> Le ho chiesto anche cosa prova per lui, non mi ha risposto apertamente, forse per pudore, mi ha solo detto che per lei è una persona importante. Non c'è bisogno di tante parole in questi casi, il suo sguardo diceva chiaramente che in questo momento è innamorata (o infatuata) di lui.


Può essere un'infatuazione momentanea ma io certe cose non le perdonerei. Tu potresti?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Glielo ho chiesto qualche settimana fa è la sua riposta è che mi ha amato tanto ma che adesso mi vuole bene come ad un fratello.
> Le ho chiesto anche cosa prova per lui, non mi ha risposto apertamente, forse per pudore, mi ha solo detto che per lei è una persona importante. Non c'è bisogno di tante parole in questi casi, il suo sguardo diceva chiaramente che in questo momento è innamorata (o infatuata) di lui.


Sai non credo molto all'amore tra fratelli...ricorda Caino ed Abele, ricorda Giuseppe e i suoi fratelli...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

TU la stai troppo a sentire....

Ti fa male....ritirati in un igloo...


----------



## eagle (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente se si tradisce ci sono delle ragioni, la semplificazione "voleva trombare" non la credo neanche per le persone limitate che la propongono. Però non cambia il fatto che è stato scelto un modo sleale e doloroso per risolvere un problema per non riuscire a comprenderlo e affrontarlo insieme, come si era impegnati a fare. L'analisi comune potrà avvenire (per me) in un momento successivo, ora se eagle si sforza ad accettare che la chiusura con l'amante richiederà del tempo, sta già facendo la sua parte.


Brunetta, come precedentemente detto, ad oggi non ho alternative. Le ho detto qualche giorno fa che in caso di un suo ripensamento potrei valutare, a certe condizioni, la possibilità di tornare insieme ma che, in quel caso, non la riaccoglierei come moglie ma solo come madre dei miei figli. Probabilmente l'estate prossima chiarirà ad entrambi le idee (ci stiamo organizzando per passare separatamente le ferie estive). Io non le chiedo più niente e mi sto organizzando la vita come se già non ci fosse più, anche se è difficile con i bambini e vivendo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Lei anche stamattina mi ha ripetuto che sta riflettendo e ripensando sulla situazione. Vedremo, ciao.


----------



## eagle (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere un'infatuazione momentanea ma io certe cose non le perdonerei. Tu potresti?


Credo di averti risposto con il messaggio successivo. Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta, come precedentemente detto, ad oggi non ho alternative. Le ho detto qualche giorno fa che in caso di un suo ripensamento potrei valutare, a certe condizioni, la possibilità di tornare insieme ma che, in quel caso, non la riaccoglierei come moglie ma solo come madre dei miei figli. Probabilmente l'estate prossima chiarirà ad entrambi le idee (ci stiamo organizzando per passare separatamente le ferie estive). Io non le chiedo più niente e mi sto organizzando la vita come se già non ci fosse più, anche se è difficile con i bambini e vivendo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto. Lei anche stamattina mi ha ripetuto che sta riflettendo e ripensando sulla situazione. Vedremo, ciao.


Sarai anche "troppo perfetto", come dicono alcune, ma la tua pazienza è davvero grande.


----------



## eagle (5 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai non credo molto all'amore tra fratelli...ricorda Caino ed Abele, ricorda Giuseppe e i suoi fratelli...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> TU la stai troppo a sentire....
> 
> Ti fa male....ritirati in un igloo...


Non ci credo neanche io, ma lo farei per il bene dei bambini. Hai ragione, la sto a sentire, se fosse per me passeremmo giornate intere in casa senza parlare. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi l'estate per non vederla per un paio di mesi se non saltuariamente. In effetti sto molto meglio quando non la vedo.


----------



## eagle (5 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarai anche "troppo perfetto", come dicono alcune, ma la tua pazienza è davvero grande.


Sai, in questi giorni ho pensato molto alle critiche mosse da alcuni. Forse è vero, in alcuni casi posso dare l'impressione di essere o volere essere "troppo perfetto" e la cosa può dare fastidio o risultare opprimente. Magari è stato così anche per mia moglie. Credo però che in queste situazioni bisogna ancorarsi ancora di più alle proprie convinzioni. Poi ci sarà il tempo di riflettere e valutare i miei errori, cercando di corregegrli.
Quando ho sposato mia moglie ho giurato di esserle accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, ci credevo e ci credo ancora, a prescindere dai sentimenti che c'erano e che potrebbero non esserci più. Posso sembrare integralista ma è quello in cui credo, quindi se mia moglie dovesse tornare indietro non dovrei fare altro che metterlo in pratica. Diversamente non sarei coerente prima di tutto con me stesso.


----------



## Diletta (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sai, in questi giorni ho pensato molto alle critiche mosse da alcuni. Forse è vero, in alcuni casi posso dare l'impressione di essere o volere essere "troppo perfetto" e la cosa può dare fastidio o risultare opprimente. Magari è stato così anche per mia moglie. Credo però che in queste situazioni bisogna ancorarsi ancora di più alle proprie convinzioni. Poi ci sarà il tempo di riflettere e valutare i miei errori, cercando di corregegrli.
> *Quando ho sposato mia moglie ho giurato di esserle accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, ci credevo e ci credo ancora, a prescindere dai sentimenti che c'erano e che potrebbero non esserci più. Posso sembrare integralista ma è quello in cui credo, quindi se mia moglie dovesse tornare indietro non dovrei fare altro che metterlo in pratica. Diversamente non sarei coerente prima di tutto con me stesso.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sai, in questi giorni ho pensato molto alle critiche mosse da alcuni. Forse è vero, in alcuni casi posso dare l'impressione di essere o volere essere "troppo perfetto" e la cosa può dare fastidio o risultare opprimente. Magari è stato così anche per mia moglie. Credo però che in queste situazioni bisogna ancorarsi ancora di più alle proprie convinzioni. Poi ci sarà il tempo di riflettere e valutare i miei errori, cercando di corregegrli.
> Quando ho sposato mia moglie ho giurato di esserle accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, ci credevo e ci credo ancora, a prescindere dai sentimenti che c'erano e che potrebbero non esserci più. Posso sembrare integralista ma è quello in cui credo, quindi se mia moglie dovesse tornare indietro non dovrei fare altro che metterlo in pratica. Diversamente non sarei coerente prima di tutto con me stesso.


Ti comprendo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche io, ma lo farei per il bene dei bambini. Hai ragione, la sto a sentire, se fosse per me passeremmo giornate intere in casa senza parlare. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi l'estate per non vederla per un paio di mesi se non saltuariamente. In effetti sto molto meglio quando non la vedo.


Se stai meglio senza di lei...
Sappilo amico mio
è davvero finita.


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono convinto di una cosa!!! Che la moglie di Eagle tornerà indietro...e che non avrà l'umiltà per chiedere scusa ma pretenderà di essere perdonata come se nulla fosse stato. Poi aggiungo...prima o poi si separeranno, perchè Eagle dopo dovrà superare da solo e ripeto da solo il tradimento fatto da una donna bambina.


Daniele, ti dico sinceramente come la penso. E' difficile che mia moglie ci ripensi, ma se davvero ci ripensasse ritengo improbabile che mi chiedera' perdono. Sul dopo, che dire, e' gia' difficile pensare al presente...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sai, in questi giorni ho pensato molto alle critiche mosse da alcuni. Forse è vero, in alcuni casi posso dare l'impressione di essere o volere essere "troppo perfetto" e la cosa può dare fastidio o risultare opprimente. Magari è stato così anche per mia moglie. Credo però che in queste situazioni bisogna ancorarsi ancora di più alle proprie convinzioni. Poi ci sarà il tempo di riflettere e valutare i miei errori, cercando di corregegrli.
> Quando ho sposato mia moglie ho giurato di esserle accanto nella buona e nella cattiva sorte, ci credevo e ci credo ancora, a prescindere dai sentimenti che c'erano e che potrebbero non esserci più. Posso sembrare integralista ma è quello in cui credo, quindi se mia moglie dovesse tornare indietro non dovrei fare altro che metterlo in pratica. Diversamente non sarei coerente prima di tutto con me stesso.


Intanto mi piace molto il tuo nuovo avatar ... Scusa l'OT , per il resto continuo con la mia idea che sei una persona estremamente disponibile ed equilibrata, pur nel dispiacere che inevitabilmente si crea nel subire un tradimento e è parlo  per esperienza riesci a mio avviso a tenere il timone ben saldo, la tempesta intorno c'è ma mi sembra che fino ad ora riesci a domarla, spero per te che arrivino presto tempi migliori:up:


----------



## Anais (6 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non ci credo neanche io, ma lo farei per il bene dei bambini. Hai ragione, la sto a sentire, se fosse per me passeremmo giornate intere in casa senza parlare. Non vedo l'ora che arrivi l'estate per non vederla per un paio di mesi se non saltuariamente. In effetti sto molto meglio quando non la vedo.


Ti capisco. Vivere forzatamente insieme può essee una fonte pazzesca di stress.
L'ignorarsi sarebbe anche sopportabile ma è la tensione palpabile che si avverte quando si è in casa entrambi che ti logora.
E' una situazione malata ma necessaria fino a quando non raggiungerete degli accordi.
Io ti auguro di sistemare le cose e di riavvicinarti a lei, come donna, che torniate una coppia.
Ma per esperienza, quando l'amore non c'è più e si è passato tanto tempo a "darsi tensioni" le speranze di avere insieme una vita serena sono poche.
Vivere da separati in casa per i figli?
Credevo possibile anche questo ma i fatti mi hanno totalmente dato torto. Spero tu sia più fortunato.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anais (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se stai meglio senza di lei...
> Sappilo amico mio
> è davvero finita.



Concordo.
Quando si prova quel senso di sollievo alla non presenza dell'altro...vuol dire molto


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> eagle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sai, in questi giorni ho pensato molto alle critiche mosse da alcuni. Forse è vero, in alcuni casi posso dare l'impressione di essere o volere essere "troppo perfetto" e la cosa può dare fastidio o risultare opprimente. Magari è stato così anche per mia moglie. Credo però che in queste situazioni bisogna ancorarsi ancora di più alle proprie convinzioni. Poi ci sarà il tempo di riflettere e valutare i miei errori, cercando di corregegrli.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Perdona se sono poco seria.
E' vero che nessuno ha il diritto assoluto su un avatar, ma con il tuo, identico a quello di Ultimo, mi confondo 

Ce ne sono tantissime di belle immagini di aquile. Che ne dici di quella qua sotto?
(mi ricordo di una volta in cui in tre si sono messi come immagine una di brad pitt... miiii che confusione!)

http://immagini.4ever.eu/animali/uccelli/aquila-159298


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ti capisco. *Vivere forzatamente insieme può essee una fonte pazzesca di stress.*
> L'ignorarsi sarebbe anche sopportabile ma è la tensione palpabile che si avverte quando si è in casa entrambi che ti logora.
> E' una situazione malata ma necessaria fino a quando non raggiungerete degli accordi.
> Io ti auguro di sistemare le cose e di riavvicinarti a lei, come donna, che torniate una coppia.
> ...


E' vero, è una grande fonte di stress, per questo dicevo che non vedo l'ora che arrivi l'estate per stare un pò lontani. Per adesso, in assenza di litigi, i bambini sembrano più sereni e questo è già tanto. Grazie, crepi il lupo.


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Quando si prova quel senso di sollievo alla non presenza dell'altro...vuol dire molto


In realtà volevo dire che non vedendola mi sento più sereno perchè inevitabilmente la penso meno, e soprattutto penso meno a tutto quello che è successo. Semplicemente mi sembra che il dolore sia meno logorante.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perdona se sono poco seria.
> E' vero che nessuno ha il diritto assoluto su un avatar, ma con il tuo, identico a quello di Ultimo, mi confondo
> 
> Ce ne sono tantissime di belle immagini di aquile. Che ne dici di quella qua sotto?
> ...



PS ovviamente era solo un suggerimento, se ci tieni al tuo avatar nessun problema eh!!! :smile:


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perdona se sono poco seria.
> E' vero che nessuno ha il diritto assoluto su un avatar, ma con il tuo, identico a quello di Ultimo, mi confondo
> 
> Ce ne sono tantissime di belle immagini di aquile. Che ne dici di quella qua sotto?
> ...


Eccoti accontentata, sempre un'aquila è


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Eccoti accontentata, sempre un'aquila è



Grazie :smile:

Adoro i nasi pieni di carattere :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma penso due cose.
> Per come vedo io il matrimonio, questo può continuare anche in assenza di amore (passione?). Forse c'è qualcuno fortunato che può affermare il contrario, ma credo che sia difficile incontrare una coppia che provi la stessa passione, le stesse farfalle nello stomaco, come ha detto qualcuno, dopo 20 anni di vita insieme. E' una constatazione amara ma credo realistica. Qualcuno continuerà a dire che è importante seguire sempre l'amore, che bisogna cogliere l'attimo. Io non la penso così proprio per la concezione che ho del matrimonio.
> Un'altra cosa che penso è che i periodi di crisi in una coppia ci siano inevitabilmente e che vadano affrontati insieme, e non cercando "soluzioni" esterne. Quello che oggi può apparire certo, domani potrebbe svanire. Allo stesso modo, una grande infatuazione (amore) potrebbe rivelarsi una semplice scappatoia per una mancanza di comunicazione all'interno della coppia. Ho già detto che quello che più rimprovero a mia moglie non è il tradimento ma la totale chiusura, salvo qualche ripensamento ma solo a parole, ad un tentativo di riavvicinamento.


Ma sai che stress se vivessimo sempre con le farfalle nello stomaco?
oh casso sai se le ho avute...
Poi ste qua mi davano troppa ansia
e facevano la lotta con gli spermini che abitano nel mio cervello...

Per cui diedi il ddt alle farfalle...
E devo dirti che si sta meglio senza quell'ansia...

Poi in vent'anni mi sono abituato con una certa persona e lei si è abituata a me.

Abbiamo rivisto assieme un film a me caro che è Scene da un matrimonio di Ingmar Bergman
e abbiamo visto dove erano le falle.

Pensa un po' i tentativi di riavvicinamento provocano solo tensioni e nervosi.
E abbiamo capito di stare bene assieme rimanendo sempre un pochino per i cassi propri.

Perchè abbiamo vite diverse
Ed esigenze molto diverse.

Credevo sai di essere fatto per la vita di coppia.
E invece, mio malgrado, mi sono proprio accorto che non sono per nulla tagliato.

Devo rimanere solo allora?
No sto bene solo con una donna che non agogna affatto alla cosidetta vita di coppia.


----------



## eagle (6 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che stress se vivessimo sempre con le farfalle nello stomaco?
> oh casso sai se le ho avute...
> Poi ste qua mi davano troppa ansia
> e facevano la lotta con gli spermini che abitano nel mio cervello...
> ...


Potrebbe essere una soluzione:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una soluzione:smile:


Guarda se io mi avvicino 
comincio a sentirmi deluso e non amato.

Se poi mi sento amato
mi sento come soffocare e sopraffatto.

Ho il terrore bestia che le persone si leghino troppo a me, perchè poi io mi sento responsabile della loro felicità.

So di peccare nel senso di regalare speranze, lusinghe, ed emozioni...

Ma poi sai...
QUando lo il megaconteshow è finito...

Gradisco moltissimo starmene nel camerino per i cassi miei.

Infine per quanto io abbia tentato vie alternative, ecc..ec...confrontandomi con colleghi, so che il mio lavoro, dipende moltissimo dalla concentrazione mentale...

Io sto bene solo con donne molto indipendenti da me e io da loro...

Ma lasciando stare i canoni stilistici preposti qua dentro dai filologi della coppia e lasciando da parte la confraternità di santa dulciana circa quello che è coppia o meno...

Trovo che 

Un uomo e una donna
abbiamo il dovere prima che il diritto di reinventare il loro rapporto giorno per giorno fino a trovare il giusto equilibrio societario no?

Allora mi sono detto...
Mia moglie è ottima come fornitrice di certi prodotti, altre faccende le affido direttamente ai terzisti, che le fanno meglio e mi costano meno no?

E che me frega a me se in certi ambienti si stracciano le vesti?

A me importa di stare bene io.


----------



## eagle (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intanto mi piace molto il tuo nuovo avatar ... Scusa l'OT , per il resto continuo con la mia idea che sei una persona estremamente disponibile ed equilibrata, pur nel dispiacere che inevitabilmente si crea nel subire un tradimento e è parlo  per esperienza riesci a mio avviso a tenere il timone ben saldo, la tempesta intorno c'è ma mi sembra che fino ad ora riesci a domarla, spero per te che arrivino presto tempi migliori:up:


Lunedì' incontro tra gli avvocati. Non mi aspetto niente di buono e nessun compromesso raggiunto. Se cosi' sara', mi vedro' costretto a chiedere immediatamente la separazione giudiziale.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lunedì' incontro tra gli avvocati. Non mi aspetto niente di buono e nessun compromesso raggiunto. Se cosi' sara', mi vedro' costretto a chiedere immediatamente la separazione giudiziale.


Chiaramente sarai tu dentro e sentirai tu come sono davvero le correnti. 
Ma mi permetto di dirti una cosa.

1-ricorda che tua moglie sembra molto volubile, si fa convincere dall'ultima persona con cui parla
2-gli avvocati non sempre sono persone oneste sonar
3-alcuni avvocati cretini impostano le cose proprio perchè la prima proposta sia esorbitante, e perchè si raggiunga un accordo tirando al ribasso.

Il mio ex, quando gli ho detto che la sua proposta era ridicola, e che quindi non potevo assolutamente accettarla, per prima cosa mi ha chiesto che proposta era, perchè, a suo dire, i suoi avvocati non gliela avevano fatta vedere. E poi mi ha detto che non era quello che voleva, ma che gli avvocati gli avevano detto che io avrei fatto una controèroposta al ribasso e così via...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lunedì' incontro tra gli avvocati. Non mi aspetto niente di buono e nessun compromesso raggiunto. Se cosi' sara', mi vedro' costretto a chiedere immediatamente la separazione giudiziale.


Hai già avuto un colloquio con il tuo legale in merito al tentativo di accordo tra le parti fallito?


----------



## eagle (8 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiaramente sarai tu dentro e sentirai tu come sono davvero le correnti. Ma mi permetto di dirti una cosa.1-ricorda che tua moglie sembra molto volubile, si fa convincere dall'ultima persona con cui parla2-gli avvocati non sempre sono persone oneste sonar3-alcuni avvocati cretini impostano le cose proprio perchè la prima proposta sia esorbitante, e perchè si raggiunga un accordo tirando al ribasso.Il mio ex, quando gli ho detto che la sua proposta era ridicola, e che quindi non potevo assolutamente accettarla, per prima cosa mi ha chiesto che proposta era, perchè, a suo dire, i suoi avvocati non gliela avevano fatta vedere. E poi mi ha detto che non era quello che voleva, ma che gli avvocati gli avevano detto che io avrei fatto una controèroposta al ribasso e così via...


Grazie per i consigli.1 Mia moglie in realta' non e' volubile. E' molto decisa e sa quello che vuole (tutto).2 Purtroppo e' vero, gli avvocati non sono sempre onesti, speriamo bene.3 La linea da tenere l'ho concordata con l'avvocato proprio tenendo conto del carattere e dell'evolversi della situazione cosi' come impostato da mia moglie. Abbiamo fatta una prima proposta su vari punti a cui ha risposto su tutto no. La prossima settimana faremo una controproposta che, francamente, mi sembra accettabile. Speriamo che torni sulla terra e capisca che dopo aver provocato il danno non puo' dare anche una beffa...


----------



## eagle (8 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai già avuto un colloquio con il tuo legale in merito al tentativo di accordo tra le parti fallito?


Gli avvocati si sono sentiti telefonicamente, lunedi' si incontreranno.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

Ma secondo voi esistono avvocati onesti?


mah...

dei nemo su...

Ma non vedete la vera tristezza di quando il diritto è usato come un'arma?

Ci sarà un inferno per gli avvocati, voglio sperare...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Gli avvocati si sono sentiti telefonicamente, lunedi' si incontreranno.


Ma sta bene attento a quello che fai...eh?
Mi raccomando non fare el mona...eh?


----------



## eagle (8 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta bene attento a quello che fai...eh?Mi raccomando non fare el mona...eh?


Caro Conte,ma che devo fare? Qui tutto sembra surreale. Se sono comprensivo vengo fagocitato, se sono deciso e duro sono cattivo. Mah, spero solo che tutto finisca presto. Io ho sicuramente i mei difetti ma mi sono convinto che con mia moglie e' bene che gli avvocati usino la mannaia e non il fioretto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2013)

Io fossi in te cercherei un dialogo con tua moglie, saltando gli avvocati che hanno tutto l'interesse a far degenerare il confronto.


----------



## eagle (8 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io fossi in te cercherei un dialogo con tua moglie, saltando gli avvocati che hanno tutto l'interesse a far degenerare il confronto.


Ci sto pensando anche io. E' che quando viene a mancare la fiducia reciproca tutto risulta essere tremendamente difficile


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando anche io. E' che quando viene a mancare la fiducia reciproca tutto risulta essere tremendamente difficile


magari i punti che hai proposto a lei vanno bene o anche potete trovare un accomodamento. E' solo un film ma ricordi Kramer contro Kramer? Quando l'avvocato di lui dice di lei il peggio e lei piange e lui le fa cenno che non è vero? Da noi non funziona così ma si sta male lo stesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci sto pensando anche io. E' che quando viene a mancare la fiducia reciproca tutto risulta essere tremendamente difficile


Già è così non riconosci più l'altro


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2013)

Eagle, tua moglie vuole continuare sulla strada della separazione? Non è meglio far passare l'estate e poi decidere sul da farsi a bocce ferme? Magari all'amante viene un male incurabile, crepa e chi si è visto si è visto!!! Più che altro per me dovete pensare in quel periodo in cui siete soli a cosa fare, tua moglie potrebbe voler ritornare in casa, mentre tu potresti decidere che quella casa E' DA VENDERE senza ne se e senza ne ma e andartene a vivere ai caraibi.
Da quanto ho capito, tua moglie vuole i figli, vuole la casa, vuole essere mantenuta e non vuole che lo status economico decada, quindi vuole che tu vada a fanculo, che tu perda la quotidianità con i tuoi figli, che tu mantenga armi e bagagli e che possa fare la vita del barbone...ho inteso bene quali sono le richieste di tua moglie?


----------



## Spider (9 Giugno 2013)

*a bocce ferme?* 

daniele...
attenzione a quello che scrivi.
qui è tutta un'interpretazione....


----------



## eagle (9 Giugno 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *a bocce ferme?*
> 
> daniele...
> attenzione a quello che scrivi.
> qui è tutta un'interpretazione....


Battuta regolare


----------



## eagle (9 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, tua moglie vuole continuare sulla strada della separazione? Non è meglio far passare l'estate e poi decidere sul da farsi a bocce ferme? Magari all'amante viene un male incurabile, crepa e chi si è visto si è visto!!! Più che altro per me dovete pensare in quel periodo in cui siete soli a cosa fare, tua moglie potrebbe voler ritornare in casa, mentre tu potresti decidere che quella casa E' DA VENDERE senza ne se e senza ne ma e andartene a vivere ai caraibi.
> Da quanto ho capito, tua moglie vuole i figli, vuole la casa, vuole essere mantenuta e non vuole che lo status economico decada, quindi vuole che tu vada a fanculo, che tu perda la quotidianità con i tuoi figli, che tu mantenga armi e bagagli e che possa fare la vita del barbone...ho inteso bene quali sono le richieste di tua moglie?


Daniele, l'estate è praticamente arrivata e, causa le lungaggini burocratiche, ci sarà comunque il tempo di riflettere per entrambi, anche se mi sembra che ormai ci sia poco da fare...


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Daniele, l'estate è praticamente arrivata e, causa le lungaggini burocratiche, ci sarà comunque il tempo di riflettere per entrambi, anche se mi sembra che ormai ci sia poco da fare...


Carissimo, anche se sembro a volte un talebano, devo dirti che non è un problema di tempo, am di orgoglio. Tua moglie finchè si trova con la spada sul collo, cercherà di dibattersi e forse di puntartela alla gola, mentre se evitate le armi (una separazione è una minaccia tangibile), forse tutto diventerebbe più sereno. Io sono il primo che ti dice in caso di separazione di massacrarla, se no lei massacrerà te (anche se sei il padre dei suoi figli e viceversa), poi se riesci sulla carta a massacrarla, nulla ti vieta di essere maganimo con la madre dei tuoi figli, ma che non sia un tribunale a obbligarti, ma solo il tuo animo!!!
Ora, cerca di essere più comprensivo verso tua moglie, non ti chiedo di comprenderla, ma mettila a suo agio, fa in modo che si possa rilassare un poco da questa situazione e affila le armi di nascosto...a prescindere sarà meglio per te, sia in un caso che nell'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, anche se sembro a volte un talebano, devo dirti che non è un problema di tempo, am di orgoglio. Tua moglie finchè si trova con la spada sul collo, cercherà di dibattersi e forse di puntartela alla gola, mentre se evitate le armi (una separazione è una minaccia tangibile), forse tutto diventerebbe più sereno. Io sono il primo che ti dice in caso di separazione di massacrarla, se no lei massacrerà te (anche se sei il padre dei suoi figli e viceversa), poi se riesci sulla carta a massacrarla, nulla ti vieta di essere maganimo con la madre dei tuoi figli, ma che non sia un tribunale a obbligarti, ma solo il tuo animo!!!
> Ora, cerca di essere più comprensivo verso tua moglie, non ti chiedo di comprenderla, ma mettila a suo agio, fa in modo che si possa rilassare un poco da questa situazione e affila le armi di nascosto...a prescindere sarà meglio per te, sia in un caso che nell'altro.


Ma sei sicuro di essere Daniele? Quoto :mrgreen:  Salutami i cinesi


----------



## eagle (9 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissimo, anche se sembro a volte un talebano, devo dirti che non è un problema di tempo, am di orgoglio. Tua moglie finchè si trova con la spada sul collo, cercherà di dibattersi e forse di puntartela alla gola, mentre se evitate le armi (una separazione è una minaccia tangibile), forse tutto diventerebbe più sereno. Io sono il primo che ti dice in caso di separazione di massacrarla, se no lei massacrerà te (anche se sei il padre dei suoi figli e viceversa), poi se riesci sulla carta a massacrarla, nulla ti vieta di essere maganimo con la madre dei tuoi figli, ma che non sia un tribunale a obbligarti, ma solo il tuo animo!!!Ora, cerca di essere più comprensivo verso tua moglie, non ti chiedo di comprenderla, ma mettila a suo agio, fa in modo che si possa rilassare un poco da questa situazione e affila le armi di nascosto...a prescindere sarà meglio per te, sia in un caso che nell'altro.


Caro Daniele, al di la' delle apparenze e di qualche frase oltre le righe, non credo che tu sia un talebano. Mi sembra di capire che dalla vita hai avuto parecchie delusioni e questo ti ha reso giustamente molto diffidente. L'orgoglio e' un male che corrode dentro, che offusca la mente e fa compiere azioni anche non volute. Sfortunatamente io e mia moglie siamo molti orgogliosi e questo, forse, distruggera' il nostro matrimonio più' del suo tradimento. Tempo fa Brunetta scrisse che io e mia moglie avremmo continuato per anni a chiederci perche' ci siamo separati, forse aveva ragione. La proposta che faremo lunedì' a mia moglie mi sembra accettabile, magari gliene parlero' anche di persona per capire se gli avvocati stanno facendo un gioco sporco... Mi piacerebbe trascorrere un'estate il più' possibile serena per dare modo ad entrambi, da lontano, di mettere bene a fuoco la realta'. Non so se sara' il caso di interrompere l'ter burocratico, tra l'altro ancora non iniziato, non vorrei che lo interpretasse come un segno di debolezza per farla rimanere con il piede in due staffe. Tra l'altro mi sembra di aver capito che stia in qualche modo gia' pianificando il suo futuri insieme all'altro quindi potrebbe essere anche inutile. Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Caro Daniele, al di la' delle apparenze e di qualche frase oltre le righe, non credo che tu sia un talebano. Mi sembra di capire che dalla vita hai avuto parecchie delusioni e questo ti ha reso giustamente molto diffidente. L'orgoglio e' un male che corrode dentro, che offusca la mente e fa compiere azioni anche non volute. Sfortunatamente io e mia moglie siamo molti orgogliosi e questo, forse, distruggera' il nostro matrimonio più' del suo tradimento. Tempo fa Brunetta scrisse che io e mia moglie avremmo continuato per anni a chiederci perche' ci siamo separati, forse aveva ragione. La proposta che faremo lunedì' a mia moglie mi sembra accettabile, magari gliene parlero' anche di persona per capire se gli avvocati stanno facendo un gioco sporco... Mi piacerebbe trascorrere un'estate il più' possibile serena per dare modo ad entrambi, da lontano, di mettere bene a fuoco la realta'. Non so se sara' il caso di interrompere l'ter burocratico, tra l'altro ancora non iniziato, non vorrei che lo interpretasse come un segno di debolezza per farla rimanere con il piede in due staffe. Tra l'altro mi sembra di aver capito che stia in qualche modo gia' pianificando il suo futuri insieme all'altro quindi potrebbe essere anche inutile. Ciao.


Dille queste cose. Non chiuderti.


----------



## Daniele (9 Giugno 2013)

Eagle, parlale, cosa ci vuole? Parlale e chiedile se lei vuole continuare con questo iter o vuole metterlo in standby per l'estate e pensare bene a cosa vuole davvero e a cosa vuoi davvero, perchè forse dovresti dirle chiaro che potrebbe essere che tu non possa sopportare di avere una FEDIFRAGA (e questo va detto) con l'animo corrotto in casa con te che sei una persona CORRETTA, non come quel cialtrone della sua "persona importante".


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eagle, parlale, cosa ci vuole? Parlale e chiedile se lei vuole continuare con questo iter o vuole metterlo in standby per l'estate e pensare bene a cosa vuole davvero e a cosa vuoi davvero, perchè forse dovresti dirle chiaro che potrebbe essere che tu non possa sopportare di avere una FEDIFRAGA (e questo va detto) con l'animo corrotto in casa con te che sei una persona CORRETTA, non come quel cialtrone della sua "persona importante".


Daniele a parlare non ci vuole niente...
E' ASCOLTARE che è difficile...

Non mi metterei mai comunque in una giudiziale...

E in certe situazioni è d'uopo tacere e far finta di nulla...

Come diceva la mia amica...che aveva una nonna pistata dal marito...
Ti addormenterai no prima o poi?

E finchè l'altro dorme...
Se fa man bassa...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2013)

*Caro Eagle!*

Ti dedico le riflessioni odierne, fai conto che siano una pagina di diario.

Nulla noi qui dentro sappiamo di tua moglie, e quindi diffida sistematicamente che siamo qui dentro pieni di riflettori e proiettori.
QUello che possiamo chiederci, o quello che puoi indagare è la natura di tua moglie.

Questo sappiamo mio caro Eagle, che nessuno di noi riesce a sfuggire alla propria natura.

E credimi ci ho provato in mille modi, in mille maniere diverse, come una sorta di Barbapapà, credimi pur di esaudire le aspettative altrui ho fatto le malore. 
Che cosa ne ho ottenuto? Felicità? O stress?
Stress, perchè mio caro, non è che quando ci impegnamo a fondo ad esaudire le aspettative altrui, ne otteniamo un premio o una gratificazione, anzi, ne otteniamo solo che l'altro alza la soglia delle aspettative finchè noi flippiamo.

Per cui entriamo in un giro vizioso perchè tutto quello che noi facciamo diventa per l'altro MAI abbastanza.

Non si sfugge alla propria natura, almeno io non ci sono mai riuscito.
Ed ho capito perchè sono sempre rimasto affascinato da un personaggio di un film.
Michael Corleone.
Porco cazzo sto uomo suo malgrado, si ritrova, a fare il padrino.
Passa la vita a cercare di mantenere una promessa che aveva fatto alla moglie no?
Ma poi le cose vanno come vanno e lui viene continuamente risucchiato da quel sistema, che in certi versanti lo aveva visto molto feroce. 
Lui tenta di sistemare sempre le cose, ma non può farlo in maniera pacifica, perchè agli occhi suoi si vedrebbe agnello mansueto, e invece è lupo rapace. 
Il suo dramma personale è non riuscire a sfuggire alla propria natura.
E non a caso venne scelto lui a ricoprire un ruolo e non i fratelli, che nn avevano la natura adatta per quel ruolo no?
Uno è na testa calda e fa cazzate, l'altro è un invornito stupidoto.

Ora se io guardo il mio matrimonio, scorgo che nessuno dei due ha mai sfidato la natura dell'altro.


Che cosa leggi qui? Che cosa senti?
Parlano della coppia qui, della coppia là, del dialogo di ammorreeeee....

Bon se ami una persona non sfidi la sua natura.

Il mondo è strano. Strano.
Neppure noi negli anni manteniamo lo stesso sguardo no?
Ed ecco che cose che ci apparivano gravi ora sono cazzate e viceversa.

Mia moglie ha una natura taciturna.
Ma io SO...e non lo dimentico MAI...che lei vede TUTTO, sente TUTTO, capisce tutto...
E non saprò mai se non ha mai voluto affrontare certe cose, per codardia, vigliaccheria o per evitare il dolore.

Scansare in ogni modo la sofferenza, per me è segno di grande intelligenza e profondità del vivere e dell'esistere.

Non sono sai riuscito a trasformare una taciturna in una chiaccherona eh?

Ma ebbi un amante chiaccherona no?
AH grandio Eagle, all'inizio ero felice, perchè anch'io avevo il dialogo di coppia no?

Poi che cosa scopro?
Non avevo sospettato che mi sarei ritrovato con i timpani sanguinanti...
E mi ritrovai super scocciato...perchè chiaccherava molto, ma diceva sempre le stesse cose....


Come sono strane le persone che ripetono sempre le stesse cose, autoconvincendosi quasi che diventeranno vere e reali perchè continuano a ripeterle...bah...

Infine ho riflettutto sulla mia idiosincrasia verso gli avvocati.
In fondo è perchè io temo la loro abilità di far apparire un quadrato rotondo e un cerchio un quadrato no?
E la loro capacità di persuadere.

E il mio punto di vista sempre altamente soggettivo non può tollerare questa empasse...

Bon ricorda che anche tua moglie non può sfuggire alla sua natura.
E il tuo vantaggio è che un tradimento, ci costringe a guardare la nostra moglie sotto altri punti di vista che non osservavamo no?


----------



## eagle (10 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dille queste cose. Non chiuderti.


Cara Brunetta, ho seguito il tuo consiglio. Abbiamo parlato, con molto tatto, soppesando bene entrambi le parole. Non so se servira' a qualcosa ma mi ha fatto bene. Anche mia moglie sembrava più' serena, avrebbe voluto dirmi molto di più' ma ancora non se la sente. Non saprei a cosa si riferisse, le ho pero' detto che non voglio sapere nulla della sua relazione con l'altro. Mi ha detto che sulla “sospensione“ della separazione ci pensera' e credo che accettera' la mia proposta di una tregua estiva. Le ho anche chiesto di riferirmi cosa le dira' l'avvocato e anche lei concordava sul fatto di avere prudenza. Grazie, buonanotte.


----------



## eagle (10 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti dedico le riflessioni odierne, fai conto che siano una pagina di diario.Nulla noi qui dentro sappiamo di tua moglie, e quindi diffida sistematicamente che siamo qui dentro pieni di riflettori e proiettori.QUello che possiamo chiederci, o quello che puoi indagare è la natura di tua moglie.Questo sappiamo mio caro Eagle, che nessuno di noi riesce a sfuggire alla propria natura.E credimi ci ho provato in mille modi, in mille maniere diverse, come una sorta di Barbapapà, credimi pur di esaudire le aspettative altrui ho fatto le malore. Che cosa ne ho ottenuto? Felicità? O stress?Stress, perchè mio caro, non è che quando ci impegnamo a fondo ad esaudire le aspettative altrui, ne otteniamo un premio o una gratificazione, anzi, ne otteniamo solo che l'altro alza la soglia delle aspettative finchè noi flippiamo.Per cui entriamo in un giro vizioso perchè tutto quello che noi facciamo diventa per l'altro MAI abbastanza.Non si sfugge alla propria natura, almeno io non ci sono mai riuscito.Ed ho capito perchè sono sempre rimasto affascinato da un personaggio di un film.Michael Corleone.Porco cazzo sto uomo suo malgrado, si ritrova, a fare il padrino.Passa la vita a cercare di mantenere una promessa che aveva fatto alla moglie no?Ma poi le cose vanno come vanno e lui viene continuamente risucchiato da quel sistema, che in certi versanti lo aveva visto molto feroce. Lui tenta di sistemare sempre le cose, ma non può farlo in maniera pacifica, perchè agli occhi suoi si vedrebbe agnello mansueto, e invece è lupo rapace. Il suo dramma personale è non riuscire a sfuggire alla propria natura.E non a caso venne scelto lui a ricoprire un ruolo e non i fratelli, che nn avevano la natura adatta per quel ruolo no?Uno è na testa calda e fa cazzate, l'altro è un invornito stupidotra se io guardo il mio matrimonio, scorgo che nessuno dei due ha mai sfidato la natura dell'altro.Che cosa leggi qui? Che cosa senti?Parlano della coppia qui, della coppia là, del dialogo di ammorreeeee....Bon se ami una persona non sfidi la sua natura.Il mondo è strano. Strano.Neppure noi negli anni manteniamo lo stesso sguardo no?Ed ecco che cose che ci apparivano gravi ora sono cazzate e viceversa.Mia moglie ha una natura taciturna.Ma io SO...e non lo dimentico MAI...che lei vede TUTTO, sente TUTTO, capisce tutto...E non saprò mai se non ha mai voluto affrontare certe cose, per codardia, vigliaccheria o per evitare il dolore.Scansare in ogni modo la sofferenza, per me è segno di grande intelligenza e profondità del vivere e dell'esistere.Non sono sai riuscito a trasformare una taciturna in una chiaccherona eh?Ma ebbi un amante chiaccherona no?AH grandio Eagle, all'inizio ero felice, perchè anch'io avevo il dialogo di coppia no?Poi che cosa scopro?Non avevo sospettato che mi sarei ritrovato con i timpani sanguinanti...E mi ritrovai super scocciato...perchè chiaccherava molto, ma diceva sempre le stesse cose....Come sono strane le persone che ripetono sempre le stesse cose, autoconvincendosi quasi che diventeranno vere e reali perchè continuano a ripeterle...bah...Infine ho riflettutto sulla mia idiosincrasia verso gli avvocati.In fondo è perchè io temo la loro abilità di far apparire un quadrato rotondo e un cerchio un quadrato no?E la loro capacità di persuadere.E il mio punto di vista sempre altamente soggettivo non può tollerare questa empasse...Bon ricorda che anche tua moglie non può sfuggire alla sua natura.E il tuo vantaggio è che un tradimento, ci costringe a guardare la nostra moglie sotto altri punti di vista che non osservavamo no?


Grazie Conte,come sempre ottimi spunti di riflessione da parte tua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon se ami una persona non sfidi la sua natura.


verissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, ho seguito il tuo consiglio. Abbiamo parlato, con molto tatto, soppesando bene entrambi le parole. Non so se servira' a qualcosa ma mi ha fatto bene. Anche mia moglie sembrava più' serena, avrebbe voluto dirmi molto di più' ma ancora non se la sente. Non saprei a cosa si riferisse, le ho pero' detto che non voglio sapere nulla della sua relazione con l'altro. Mi ha detto che sulla “sospensione“ della separazione ci pensera' e credo che accettera' la mia proposta di una tregua estiva. Le ho anche chiesto di riferirmi cosa le dira' l'avvocato e anche lei concordava sul fatto di avere prudenza. Grazie, buonanotte.


:amici::sorriso3:


----------



## eagle (11 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :amici::sorriso3:


Sono stato due giorni fuori casa per lavoro. Ieri ho sentito il mio avvocato che si e' incontrato con il suo e mi ha detto che lo ha fatto parlare senza fare la ns proposta di conciliazione, che pure la sera prima avevo preannunciato a mia moglie. In sostanza ha preferito prendere tempo. Le ho detto che avevo proposto a mia moglie una tregua di due mesi: si e' mostrata favorevole pensando che servirebbe a ressenare gli animi (e sarebbe anche contenta se si bloccasse del tutto la separazione...). Stasera mia moglie era perplessa perche' il suo avvocato le ha detto che non abbiamo fatto alcuna proposta. Dice che teme che io la stia “fregando“ e voglia prendere tempo per organizzare qualcosa di strano. Le ho risposto che ancora non avevo sentito il mio avvocato... Lei non vuole parlare di questa cosa con il suo avvocato, dice che questa cosa della sospensione della separazione deve rimanere tra noi. Le ho chiesto se pensava alla sospensione solo per evitare una giudiziale, mi ha risposto di no. Che faccio, mi fido per l'ultima volta di mia moglie?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sono stato due giorni fuori casa per lavoro. Ieri ho sentito il mio avvocato che si e' incontrato con il suo e mi ha detto che lo ha fatto parlare senza fare la ns proposta di conciliazione, che pure la sera prima avevo preannunciato a mia moglie. In sostanza ha preferito prendere tempo. Le ho detto che avevo proposto a mia moglie una tregua di due mesi: si e' mostrata favorevole pensando che servirebbe a ressenare gli animi (e sarebbe anche contenta se si bloccasse del tutto la separazione...). Stasera mia moglie era perplessa perche' il suo avvocato le ha detto che non abbiamo fatto alcuna proposta. Dice che teme che io la stia “fregando“ e voglia prendere tempo per organizzare qualcosa di strano. Le ho risposto che ancora non avevo sentito il mio avvocato... Lei non vuole parlare di questa cosa con il suo avvocato, dice che questa cosa della sospensione della separazione deve rimanere tra noi. Le ho chiesto se pensava alla sospensione solo per evitare una giudiziale, mi ha risposto di no. Che faccio, mi fido per l'ultima volta di mia moglie?


Ma come fai a fidarti di una donna che sta con te con il corpo e il cuore è altrove.
Vangelo:
Non si può servire a due padroni.
Là dov'è il tuo tesoro, là sarà il tuo cuore.

Ma quando capiremo che gli avvocati giocano sempre sporco sulla nostra ignoranza?

Quando capiremo che sono sempre le anime semplici e buone a venir spolpate vive dagli avvocati?

Adesso ti tocca assumere un legale per esaminare l'operato degli altri legali.

E l'errore fatale è parlarvi tra voi di che cosa dite o non dite agli avvocati.
Non funzionerà mai così, perchè entrambe sarete portati a barare.

Hai mai visto il film di Barry Lindon?
Com'è che ci rimette la gamba Barry?
Suo figliastro che lo odia lo sfida a duello.
Barry è un soldato.
Il figliostro un coglione.

La sorte decide che sia sto figliostro il primo a sparare.
Ma appunto essendo un mona, se non sta attento si spara nelle mani.
E appunto dice la pistola è difettosa sto colpo non vale.

Ora tocca a Barry.
Pensa che il figliostro vomita dalla paura.
Sa che Barry non fallirà il colpo.

E Barry ha pietà.
Spara a lato di novanta gradi dal bersaglio.

Ora: 
I giudici chiedono al figliostro se si ritiene soddisfatto, a tutti è palese, che Barry lo ha graziato e non vuole ucciderlo.

Niente da fare.
Non ha dignità nè amor proprio sto figliostro, è accecato dall'odio.
Imputa a Barry tutti i suoi mali.
Barry che sposò sua madre vedova.

Ebbene il figliostro spara a sua volta.
Non uccide Barry, ma lo colpisce ad una gamba.
Che gli verrà amputata.

Già io Eagle mi fido poco di chi dice di amarmi, per il semplice fatto che è una donna.
Figuriamoci se io sono l'ostacolo che le impedisce di stare con il suo ammmooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

IO...non mi fiderei neanche della cena preparata da lei.

[video=youtube;cE4C-Pbqo94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE4C-Pbqo94[/video]


----------



## eagle (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come fai a fidarti di una donna che sta con te con il corpo e il cuore è altrove.Vangelo:Non si può servire a due padroni.Là dov'è il tuo tesoro, là sarà il tuo cuore.Ma quando capiremo che gli avvocati giocano sempre sporco sulla nostra ignoranza?Quando capiremo che sono sempre le anime semplici e buone a venir spolpate vive dagli avvocati?Adesso ti tocca assumere un legale per esaminare l'operato degli altri legali.E l'errore fatale è parlarvi tra voi di che cosa dite o non dite agli avvocati.Non funzionerà mai così, perchè entrambe sarete portati a barare.Hai mai visto il film di Barry Lindon?Com'è che ci rimette la gamba Barry?Suo figliastro che lo odia lo sfida a duello.Barry è un soldato.Il figliostro un coglione.La sorte decide che sia sto figliostro il primo a sparare.Ma appunto essendo un mona, se non sta attento si spara nelle mani.E appunto dice la pistola è difettosa sto colpo non vale.Ora tocca a Barry.Pensa che il figliostro vomita dalla paura.Sa che Barry non fallirà il colpo.E Barry ha pietà.Spara a lato di novanta gradi dal bersaglira: I giudici chiedono al figliostro se si ritiene soddisfatto, a tutti è palese, che Barry lo ha graziato e non vuole ucciderlo.Niente da fare.Non ha dignità nè amor proprio sto figliostro, è accecato dall'odio.Imputa a Barry tutti i suoi mali.Barry che sposò sua madre vedova.Ebbene il figliostro spara a sua volta.Non uccide Barry, ma lo colpisce ad una gamba.Che gli verrà amputata.Già io Eagle mi fido poco di chi dice di amarmi, per il semplice fatto che è una donna.Figuriamoci se io sono l'ostacolo che le impedisce di stare con il suo ammmooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeee...IO...non mi fiderei neanche della cena preparata da lei.[video=youtube;cE4C-Pbqo94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE4C-Pbqo94[/video]


Il Vangelo mi impone di dare una seconda possibilita' a mia moglie.Il cuore mi dice di seguire i miei sentimenti.Barry Lindon non uccide il figliostro, io non voglio uccidere la speranza.Dieci minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che lei veramente sta pensando di sospendere la separazione. Le ho accarezzato dolcemente la guancia e le ho dato la buonanotte.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sono stato due giorni fuori casa per lavoro. Ieri ho sentito il mio avvocato che si e' incontrato con il suo e mi ha detto che lo ha fatto parlare senza fare la ns proposta di conciliazione, che pure la sera prima avevo preannunciato a mia moglie. In sostanza ha preferito prendere tempo. Le ho detto che avevo proposto a mia moglie una tregua di due mesi: si e' mostrata favorevole pensando che servirebbe a ressenare gli animi (e sarebbe anche contenta se si bloccasse del tutto la separazione...). Stasera mia moglie era perplessa perche' il suo avvocato le ha detto che non abbiamo fatto alcuna proposta. Dice che teme che io la stia “fregando“ e voglia prendere tempo per organizzare qualcosa di strano. Le ho risposto che ancora non avevo sentito il mio avvocato... Lei non vuole parlare di questa cosa con il suo avvocato, dice che questa cosa della sospensione della separazione deve rimanere tra noi. Le ho chiesto se pensava alla sospensione solo per evitare una giudiziale, mi ha risposto di no. Che faccio, mi fido per l'ultima volta di mia moglie?





eagle ha detto:


> Il Vangelo mi impone di dare una seconda possibilita' a mia moglie.Il cuore mi dice di seguire i miei sentimenti.Barry Lindon non uccide il figliostro, io non voglio uccidere la speranza.Dieci minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che lei veramente sta pensando di sospendere la separazione. Le ho accarezzato dolcemente la guancia e le ho dato la buonanotte.


Solo tu puoi sapere se ti senti di fidarti e se, a parte il tradimento, c'è una possibilità di capirsi. Poi se non facessi un tentativo TU non te lo perdoneresti.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Il Vangelo mi impone di dare una seconda possibilita' a mia moglie.Il cuore mi dice di seguire i miei sentimenti.Barry Lindon non uccide il figliostro, io non voglio uccidere la speranza.Dieci minuti fa mia moglie mi ha chiamato e mi ha detto che lei veramente sta pensando di sospendere la separazione. Le ho accarezzato dolcemente la guancia e le ho dato la buonanotte.


Ma io non ti dico di non darle una seconda possibilità.
Io ti dico solo sta attento che lei non si comporti come il figliostro!


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Solo tu puoi sapere se ti senti di fidarti e se, a parte il tradimento, c'è una possibilità di capirsi. *Poi se non facessi un tentativo TU non te lo perdoneresti.*


E' esattamente quello che penso. Il rischio è di illudersi ancora e continuare a soffrire, ma ne vale la pena.


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io non ti dico di non darle una seconda possibilità.
> Io ti dico solo sta attento che lei non si comporti come il figliostro!


Messaggio recepito.


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2013)

*Eagle*

stai facendo la cosa giusta, ma non serve che te lo dica anch'io!
Se non dai una possibilità ti sentirai più in colpa di tua moglie.
Un affettuoso in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> stai facendo la cosa giusta, ma non serve che te lo dica anch'io!
> Se non dai una possibilità ti sentirai più in colpa di tua moglie.
> Un affettuoso in bocca al lupo!!


E' difficile dare una possibilità non sapendo se la vuole anche lei, comunque sto tentando con tutte le mie forze.
Crepi il lupo!


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' difficile dare una possibilità non sapendo se la vuole anche lei, comunque sto tentando con tutte le mie forze.
> Crepi il lupo!



Cavolo Eagle!
Lo devi appurare, come?
Chiedendoglielo, con calma e semplicità.
Dare la famosa ultima possibilità è cosa buona e giusta, ma sapessi quanto è difficile. Tante volte ho pensato che un essere umano non avesse questa capacità, non potesse farlo proprio per la sua stessa natura umana.
Tante volte gli ho detto, anzi gridato, che io non sono Dio, e che non ce la facevo, pur volendolo!
E quel percorso è stato come scendere negli inferi e ha lasciato il segno anch'esso. Ma siamo ancora vivi, entrambi, e ci stiamo ancora leccando le ferite...
Ma il percorso si comincia a farlo in due, con delle premesse certe.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che penso. Il rischio è di illudersi ancora e continuare a soffrire, ma ne vale la pena.


Anche solo darle la possibilità di separarsi da persone civili è una buona cosa per tutti.


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cavolo Eagle!
> Lo devi appurare, come?
> Chiedendoglielo, con calma e semplicità.
> Dare la famosa ultima possibilità è cosa buona e giusta, ma sapessi quanto è difficile. Tante volte ho pensato che un essere umano non avesse questa capacità, non potesse farlo proprio per la sua stessa natura umana.
> ...


Scusami Diletta, non ho capito se ti trovavi nella mia stessa situazione e non so come è finita o come sta evolvendo la tua storia.
Io non so se sarò in grado di perdonare, ma oggi mi piacerebbe provarci perchè nonostante tutto sento di provare un sentimento ancora forte per mia moglie e credo che non sia giusto buttare via in pochi mesi 20 anni di vita insieme, un progetto di vita condiviso, una famiglia con due bambini, ecc.
Dopo si aprirebbe un bel punto interrogativo perchè sono perfettamente consapevole che dimenticare, o almeno elaborare positivamente l'accaduto (che per inciso continua ad accadere), sarebbe difficile e ci vorrebbe molto tempo, ma questo è un problema che mi porrei in un secondo momento. Meglio pensare una cosa alla volta, visto che è già tutto complicato così...
Il punto semmai è un altro: la volontà di mia moglie. Non è affatto scontata e, come ho avuto modo di dire altre volte, fino ad oggi non ha mostrato segni "concreti" di riconciliazione se non la proposta a suo tempo avanzata, in questi giorni da me ripresa, di trascorrere separati le vacanze per darle modo di riflettere. Ora, è ovvio che l'intervento degli avvocati ha innescato un processo ulteriore di allontanamento, alimentando sempre più la rabbia e la diffidenza reciproca, ma, arrivati a questo punto, ci vuole qualcosa di più anche da parte sua.
Io l'altro giorno ho fatto un passo avanti proponendole di sospendere per l'estate l'iter burocratico della separazione. Non mi ha ancora risposto ma entro pochi giorni mi deve dire se accetta e, soprattutto, se accetta solo per "calmare le acque" e per il bene dei bambini, magari sperando segretamente in un mio ammorbidimento sulle condizioni della consensuale, o se accetta veramente per riflettere, anche su di NOI come coppia. Glielo chiederò con gentilezza ma in modo diretto perchè, come giustamente fai notare, *il percorso si comincia a farlo in due, con delle premesse certe.
*Se così non fosse ne prenderei atto, amaramente ma con realismo. Continuerei a ricercare un accordo dignitoso per entrambi ma di fronte ad un muro non potrei fare altro che difendermi.
Grazie per la i tuoi consigli e la tua pacatezza.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusami Diletta, non ho capito se ti trovavi nella mia stessa situazione e non so come è finita o come sta evolvendo la tua storia.
> Io non so se sarò in grado di perdonare, ma oggi mi piacerebbe provarci perchè nonostante tutto sento di provare un sentimento ancora forte per mia moglie e credo che non sia giusto buttare via in pochi mesi 20 anni di vita insieme, un progetto di vita condiviso, una famiglia con due bambini, ecc.
> Dopo si aprirebbe un bel punto interrogativo perchè sono perfettamente consapevole che dimenticare, o almeno elaborare positivamente l'accaduto (che per inciso continua ad accadere), sarebbe difficile e ci vorrebbe molto tempo, ma questo è un problema che mi porrei in un secondo momento. Meglio pensare una cosa alla volta, visto che è già tutto complicato così...
> Il punto semmai è un altro: la volontà di mia moglie. Non è affatto scontata e, come ho avuto modo di dire altre volte, fino ad oggi non ha mostrato segni "concreti" di riconciliazione se non la proposta a suo tempo avanzata, in questi giorni da me ripresa, di trascorrere separati le vacanze per darle modo di riflettere. Ora, è ovvio che l'intervento degli avvocati ha innescato un processo ulteriore di allontanamento, alimentando sempre più la rabbia e la diffidenza reciproca, ma, arrivati a questo punto, ci vuole qualcosa di più anche da parte sua.
> ...


Sarebbe una sciocca tua moglie a perdere un uomo come te.


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe una sciocca tua moglie a perdere un uomo come te.


Con questa frase starò bene per tutta la settimana
:amici:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Con questa frase starò bene per tutta la settimana
> :amici:


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 7080


E' sempre un ottimo consiglio e bisognerebbe ricordarselo non solo quando le cose vanno male.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' sempre un ottimo consiglio e bisognerebbe ricordarselo non solo quando le cose vanno male.


----------



## Diletta (12 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusami Diletta, non ho capito se ti trovavi nella mia stessa situazione e non so come è finita o come sta evolvendo la tua storia.
> Io non so se sarò in grado di perdonare, ma oggi mi piacerebbe provarci perchè nonostante tutto sento di provare un sentimento ancora forte per mia moglie e credo che non sia giusto buttare via in pochi mesi 20 anni di vita insieme, un progetto di vita condiviso, una famiglia con due bambini, ecc.
> Dopo si aprirebbe un bel punto interrogativo perchè sono perfettamente consapevole che dimenticare, o almeno elaborare positivamente l'accaduto (che per inciso continua ad accadere), sarebbe difficile e ci vorrebbe molto tempo, ma questo è un problema che mi porrei in un secondo momento. Meglio pensare una cosa alla volta, visto che è già tutto complicato così...
> Il punto semmai è un altro: la volontà di mia moglie. Non è affatto scontata e, come ho avuto modo di dire altre volte, fino ad oggi non ha mostrato segni "concreti" di riconciliazione se non la proposta a suo tempo avanzata, in questi giorni da me ripresa, di trascorrere separati le vacanze per darle modo di riflettere. Ora, è ovvio che l'intervento degli avvocati ha innescato un processo ulteriore di allontanamento, alimentando sempre più la rabbia e la diffidenza reciproca, ma, arrivati a questo punto, ci vuole qualcosa di più anche da parte sua.
> ...


----------



## eagle (12 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> eagle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusami Diletta, non ho capito se ti trovavi nella mia stessa situazione e non so come è finita o come sta evolvendo la tua storia.
> ...


----------



## eagle (13 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Continuo a tentare di instaturare un rapporto costruttivo con mia moglie, forse con qualche successo. E' curioso che debba essere io a sforzarmi di scalfire la sua diffidenza...
Ieri le ho chiesto diretto che dobbiamo fare, se davvero dobbiamo separarci, perchè in faccia non ce lo siamo mai detti. Ha ricominciato con le sue incertezze, i suoi dubbi (a volte penso di sì, a volte penso che la mia vita è qui, ecc.). Le ho detto che non possiamo andare avanti così all'infinito, che prima o poi dovrà decidersi, che ormai sono passati parecchi mesi e che il percorso per una eventuale riconciliazione sarebbe comuque difficile e lungo. Mi ha risposto che a luglio intende staccare la spina da tutto. Comunque nei prossimi giorni tornerò alla carica, sempre con delicatezza ma intendo farle capire che è ora di parlarsi chiaramente e prendere una decisione importante per entrambi. Infine le ho offerto la mia disponibilità a parlare senza barriere del nostro rapporto per capire dove entrambi abbiamo sbagliato e come siamo arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Continuo a tentare di instaturare un rapporto costruttivo con mia moglie, forse con qualche successo. E' curioso che debba essere io a sforzarmi di scalfire la sua diffidenza...
> Ieri le ho chiesto diretto che dobbiamo fare, se davvero dobbiamo separarci, perchè in faccia non ce lo siamo mai detti. Ha ricominciato con le sue incertezze, i suoi dubbi (a volte penso di sì, a volte penso che la mia vita è qui, ecc.). Le ho detto che non possiamo andare avanti così all'infinito, che prima o poi dovrà decidersi, che ormai sono passati parecchi mesi e che il percorso per una eventuale riconciliazione sarebbe comuque difficile e lungo. Mi ha risposto che a luglio intende staccare la spina da tutto. *Comunque nei prossimi giorni tornerò alla carica, sempre con delicatezza ma intendo farle capire che è ora di parlarsi chiaramente e prendere una decisione importante per entrambi.* *Infine le ho offerto la mia disponibilità a parlare senza barriere del nostro rapporto per capire dove entrambi abbiamo sbagliato e come siamo arrivati a questo punto.*


Sul verde: dissento. Fortemente. Capisco la tua esigenza (peraltro più che legittima) di volerne venire a capo in qualche modo e rapidamente, ma se lei non sa, NON LO SA. Punto. Non è che se glielo chiedi 2000 volte allora così capirà. Le verrà solo un'ansia della madonna e finirà col dirti basta, di non romperle più l'anima e di fare quel che ti pare che lei non ne può più. In alternativa, si farà venire un esaurimento nervoso per cercare di allinearsi a quello che piacerebbe a te. Vedi un po' cosa sarebbe meglio :condom:

Sul blu: ecco, questo invece sarebbe utilissimo. C'è una grossa impasse nell'interpretazione, di tutto ciò che vi riguarda, singolarmente e in coppia: dei vostri sentimenti, dei modi in cui li avete esternati, degli atti in cui si sono tradotti, delle prospettive passate realizzate e non, e di quelle presenti e future. Partite da chi eravate per arrivare a capire chi siete diventati. Chi potreste essere più avanti è un passo che lascerei per tempi migliori, di maggior chiarezza interiore.


----------



## eagle (13 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul verde: dissento. Fortemente. Capisco la tua esigenza (peraltro più che legittima) di volerne venire a capo in qualche modo e rapidamente, ma se lei non sa, NON LO SA. Punto. Non è che se glielo chiedi 2000 volte allora così capirà. Le verrà solo un'ansia della madonna e finirà col dirti basta, di non romperle più l'anima e di fare quel che ti pare che lei non ne può più. In alternativa, si farà venire un esaurimento nervoso per cercare di allinearsi a quello che piacerebbe a te. Vedi un po' cosa sarebbe meglio :condom:
> 
> Sul blu: ecco, questo invece sarebbe utilissimo. C'è una grossa impasse nell'interpretazione, di tutto ciò che vi riguarda, singolarmente e in coppia: dei vostri sentimenti, dei modi in cui li avete esternati, degli atti in cui si sono tradotti, delle prospettive passate realizzate e non, e di quelle presenti e future. Partite da chi eravate per arrivare a capire chi siete diventati. Chi potreste essere più avanti è un passo che lascerei per tempi migliori, di maggior chiarezza interiore.


Sul primo punto forse mi sono espresso male. Intedevo dire che è ora di cominciare a parlarsi. Non intendo assillarla troppo, so bene che rischierei di rompere subito un precario equilibrio. Già parlarsi ed avere un paio di mesi di serenità sarebbe un grosso passo avanti nella nostra situazione.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Complimenti! Solo una curiosità perchè a me in questa storia, più che il tradimento, pure assai inaspettato, ha colpito la mancanza di volontà di mia moglie. Di solito, almeno da quello che leggo, all'inizio il tradito beccato chiede scusa e tenta, magari senza successo perchè non c'è sincerità o perchè i cocci oramai sono rotti, di riallacciare il rapporto di coppia. A te cosa successe?



Lui si è reso disponibile dopo aver capito che non bevevo le sue pietose bugie e che le acque si stavano facendo cattive. 
Ci è voluto un bel po' per le confessioni (inconfessabili e surreali al tempo stesso) ma si è messo completamente a mia disposizione per salvare un matrimonio che sembrava destinato molto male. Devo essere stata convincente anch'io, però, a rassicurarlo che solo così avevamo una chance...che infatti abbiamo avuto.
La volontà di capirsi, di guardarsi dentro e di mettersi in discussione ci deve essere da ambo le parti, certamente il traditore avrà molto di più da spiegare e dovrà sottoporsi a diversi "interrogatori" sui quali non ci vedo nulla di strano, visto che siamo i coniugi e che siamo parte in causa.

Dopo, ma molto dopo, dovrai fare i conti con i fantasmi di ciò che è stato e con tutte le idee che alloggeranno nella tua mente anche in modo ossessivo.
Prima però, il passaggio obbligato è quello del dialogo fra voi, evitando i ruoli di giudice e imputato che non servono a nulla, mentre tu vuoi solo capire...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sul primo punto forse mi sono espresso male. Intedevo dire che è ora di cominciare a parlarsi. Non intendo assillarla troppo, so bene che rischierei di rompere subito un precario equilibrio. Già parlarsi ed avere un paio di mesi di serenità sarebbe un grosso passo avanti nella nostra situazione.



Non dubito che lei sia convinta di volere lo stacco da tutto, anche dal suo amante.
Ma se fossi in te, non sarei troppo sconvolto se in questi 2 mesi, soprattutto quando sarà sola e i bambini saranno con te, invece sentisse il desiderio e il "bisogno" di vedersi e confrontarsi con lui.
Magari anche solo per capire.

Giusto perchè tu non rimanga stravolto casomai succedesse e casomai tu lo scoprissi...


----------



## eagle (13 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui si è reso disponibile dopo aver capito che non bevevo le sue pietose bugie e che le acque si stavano facendo cattive.
> Ci è voluto un bel po' per le confessioni (inconfessabili e surreali al tempo stesso) ma si è messo completamente a mia disposizione per salvare un matrimonio che sembrava destinato molto male. Devo essere stata convincente anch'io, però, a rassicurarlo che solo così avevamo una chance...che infatti abbiamo avuto.
> La volontà di capirsi, di guardarsi dentro e di mettersi in discussione ci deve essere da ambo le parti, certamente il traditore avrà molto di più da spiegare e dovrà sottoporsi a diversi "interrogatori" sui quali non ci vedo nulla di strano, visto che siamo i coniugi e che siamo parte in causa.
> 
> ...


E' l'impostazione che sto cercando di dare in attesa che anche lei si mostri disponibile.


----------



## eagle (13 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non dubito che lei sia convinta di volere lo stacco da tutto, anche dal suo amante.
> Ma se fossi in te, non sarei troppo sconvolto se in questi 2 mesi, soprattutto quando sarà sola e i bambini saranno con te, invece sentisse il desiderio e il "bisogno" di vedersi e confrontarsi con lui.
> Magari anche solo per capire.
> 
> Giusto perchè tu non rimanga stravolto casomai succedesse e casomai tu lo scoprissi...


Penso spesso a questa eventualità e sono consapevole che probabilmente sentirà e vedrà l'altro. E' ovvio che il pensiero non mi fa bene, ma sono già preparato a questa cosa.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso spesso a questa eventualità e sono consapevole che probabilmente sentirà e vedrà l'altro. E' ovvio che il pensiero non mi fa bene, ma sono già preparato a questa cosa.



E complimenti ma a te!
Io non ce l'avrei mai fatta, neanche dopo un anno di permanenza presso i monaci tibetani...


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sul primo punto forse mi sono espresso male. *Intedevo dire che è ora di cominciare a parlarsi. *Non intendo assillarla troppo, so bene che rischierei di rompere subito un precario equilibrio. *Già parlarsi ed avere un paio di mesi di serenità sarebbe un grosso passo avanti nella nostra situazione*.


Ah, ok! Avevo capito male. Allora certo, sono più che d'accordo :up:



Diletta ha detto:


> *Lui si è reso disponibile dopo aver capito che non bevevo le sue pietose bugie e che le acque si stavano facendo cattive.
> Ci è voluto un bel po' per le confessioni (inconfessabili e surreali al tempo stesso) ma si è messo completamente a mia disposizione per salvare un matrimonio che sembrava destinato molto male. Devo essere stata convincente anch'io, però, a rassicurarlo che solo così avevamo una chance...che infatti abbiamo avuto.
> *La volontà di capirsi, di guardarsi dentro e di mettersi in discussione ci deve essere da ambo le parti, certamente il traditore avrà molto di più da spiegare e dovrà sottoporsi a diversi "interrogatori" sui quali non ci vedo nulla di strano, visto che siamo i coniugi e che siamo parte in causa.
> 
> ...



Diletta, tuo marito però era pentito e voleva recuperare il vostro matrimonio. La moglie di Eagle, invece, non è ancora giunta a questa conclusione, e potrebbe anche non arrivarci :unhappy: Certo, nel caso che capisca che è ciò che desidera anche lei quello che indichi è un passaggio obbligato


----------



## eagle (13 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, ok! Avevo capito male. Allora certo, sono più che d'accordo :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fotografato perfettamente la situazione.


----------



## devastata (13 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai fotografato perfettamente la situazione.


Tua moglie però ha ancora molti dubbi, non mi stupirei se dopo i 2 mesi di riflessione e lontananza ti chiedesse scusa.

Non è facile riaccoppiarsi con due figli al seguito.

La scorsa settimana la moglie di un amico, che lo aveva lasciato  8 mesi fa, si è ripresentata al focolare domestico, dopo centinaia di msg di scuse varie. Per ora coabitano, però è tornata.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tua moglie però ha ancora molti dubbi, non mi stupirei se dopo i 2 mesi di riflessione e lontananza ti chiedesse scusa.
> 
> Non è facile riaccoppiarsi con due figli al seguito.
> 
> La scorsa settimana la moglie di un amico, che lo aveva lasciato  8 mesi fa, si è ripresentata al focolare domestico, dopo centinaia di msg di scuse varie. Per ora coabitano, però è tornata.



Sì, ma a quel punto non so se Eagle sarebbe appagato di riavere sua moglie a quelle condizioni.
Suona un po' tanto come una vittoria di Pirro, e comunque hai perfettamente ragione: quante volte tornano con la cenere in capo dopo che anche l'altro, che sembrava così innamorato, si è dileguato alla velocità della luce.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tua moglie però ha ancora molti dubbi, non mi stupirei se dopo i 2 mesi di riflessione e lontananza ti chiedesse scusa.
> 
> *Non è facile riaccoppiarsi con due figli al seguito.
> 
> *La scorsa settimana la moglie di un amico, che lo aveva lasciato 8 mesi fa, si è ripresentata al focolare domestico, dopo centinaia di msg di scuse varie. Per ora coabitano, però è tornata.



Ma non è affatto vero! 

In ogni caso auguro ad eagle che nel caso sua moglie decida di rimanere con lui per amore, non per qualunquismo e timore della solitudine.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Ma*



devastata ha detto:


> Tua moglie però ha ancora molti dubbi, non mi stupirei se dopo i 2 mesi di riflessione e lontananza ti chiedesse scusa.
> 
> Non è facile riaccoppiarsi con due figli al seguito.
> 
> La scorsa settimana la moglie di un amico, che lo aveva lasciato 8 mesi fa, si è ripresentata al focolare domestico, dopo centinaia di msg di scuse varie. Per ora coabitano, però è tornata.


Ma si certo,cascate di cazzi,mesi di pendolini di carne,frecce bianche,frecce nerissime,frecce gialle,poi quando le montagne di cazzi presi vanno a noia ci si ricorda del maritino a casa con il pisellino fra le mani.e allora sms,scuse,io non volevo,io non potevo,e che mi sono chinata spesso,e spesso il mio sedere si riempiva,e così tornano nella casetta ed il maritino tutto contento.Che schifo!!


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, ok! Avevo capito male. Allora certo, sono più che d'accordo :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...e allora che ci arrivi presto ad una conclusione, che sia questa o altra, perché qui, non so se l'ha capito, c'è un uomo, un marito, che sta male nel profondo dell'anima e che si sta arrovellando per trovare una soluzione per la sua famiglia. 
Un uomo serio e responsabile, mica uno da poco...


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora che ci arrivi presto ad una conclusione, che sia questa o altra, perché qui, non so se l'ha capito, c'è un uomo, un marito, che sta male nel profondo dell'anima e che si sta arrovellando per trovare una soluzione per la sua famiglia.
> Un uomo serio e responsabile, mica uno da poco...


Sui meriti e sulla serietà di eagle non si discute.

Sul diritto di sua moglie di ripensare a come vivere la sua vita, eventualmente, neppure.

Anch'io spero che arrivi presto a capire cosa vuole veramente.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si certo,cascate di cazzi,mesi di pendolini di carne,frecce bianche,frecce nerissime,frecce gialle,poi quando le montagne di cazzi presi vanno a noia ci si ricorda del maritino a casa con il pisellino fra le mani.e allora sms,scuse,io non volevo,io non potevo,e che mi sono chinata spesso,e spesso il mio sedere si riempiva,e così tornano nella casetta ed il maritino tutto contento.Che schifo!!



Hai ragione, uno schifo totale, un disgusto.
Io non le farei neanche più vedere i figli, perché non se la meriterebbero una mamma così.
Però, non è mica detto che prendano una montagna di cazzi, scusa Oscuro, magari è solo uno, ma preso a ciclo continuo.
Non che cambi molto la cosa... 


P.S.: Eagle, non sto parlando del tuo caso.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sui meriti e sulla serietà di eagle non si discute.
> 
> *Sul diritto di sua moglie di ripensare a come vivere la sua vita, eventualmente, neppure.*
> 
> Anch'io spero che arrivi presto a capire cosa vuole veramente.



Qui dissento Leda.
Quando si ha un marito e dei figli, col cavolo che ti puoi prendere tutto il tempo per pensare a come vuoi vivere la tua vita.
Decidi e alla svelta anche...che lì c'è bisogno di una madre e di una moglie.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, uno schifo totale, un disgusto.
> Io non le farei neanche più vedere i figli, perché non se la meriterebbero una mamma così.
> Però, non è mica detto che prendano una montagna di cazzi, scusa Oscuro, magari è solo uno, ma preso a ciclo continuo.
> Non che cambi molto la cosa...
> ...


Un cazzo a ciclo continuo è assimilabile a montagne di cazzi!


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Qui dissento Leda.
> Quando si ha un marito e dei figli, col cavolo che ti puoi prendere tutto il tempo per pensare a come vuoi vivere la tua vita.
> Decidi e alla svelta anche...che lì c'è bisogno di una madre e di una moglie.


Io non deciderei affatto in quattro e quattr'otto solo perchè c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno di me. 
Non stiamo parlando di un capriccio, stiamo parlando dell'ipotesi di una separazione.
Non si arriva a pensare a tanto se non c'è qualcosa di grosso sotto, a meno di non essere un'idiota integrale.
E proprio perchè non sarei da sola non mi accontenterei io per prima di prendere una decisione qualunque, pur di prenderne una. E sarebbe un idiota anche chi si accontentasse che lo facessi, anche perchè gli si potrebbe ritorcere contro in futuro se non si dimostrasse quella corretta.
Se l'insoddisfazione sia di carattere più personale o relazionale, con il marito nello specifico, ci vuole del tempo per capirlo, e considerato che ognuno ha una sola vita da vivere, io penso che ci si debba prendere tutto il tempo che serve. Ci si può far aiutare, si può andare da un terapeuta, singolarmente o anche insieme, ma se fosse così semplice prendere le decisioni giuste solo perchè qualcuno ci punta una pistola in faccia, allora avremmo risolto di botto tutti i problemi di coppia: basterebbe girare armati.
:condom:


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

E aggiungo: se i tempi dovessero allungarsi indefinitamente, e ad Eagle non stesse più bene, una decisione potrebbe sempre prenderla lui. Stiamo parlando di due persone che, per quanto unite da un contratto, restano sempre due individui, ognuno con le sue priorità e i suoi limiti.

Ripeto, comunque: io spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio e nel minor tempo possibile, prima che Eagle o qualcun altro pensi che sia qui a gufare.


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzo a ciclo continuo è assimilabile a montagne di cazzi!



Però ammetterai che è un unico corno, invece più ometti= più corni.
Che poi sia assimilabile...certo, ma non è uguale


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2013)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Però ammetterai che è un unico corno, invece più ometti= più corni.
> Che poi sia assimilabile...certo, ma non è uguale


Si,:rotfl: tocca misurare anche l'unico pisello.....!


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non deciderei affatto in quattro e quattr'otto solo perchè c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno di me.
> Non stiamo parlando di un capriccio, stiamo parlando dell'ipotesi di una separazione.
> Non si arriva a pensare a tanto se non c'è qualcosa di grosso sotto, a meno di non essere un'idiota integrale.
> E proprio perchè non sarei da sola non mi accontenterei io per prima di prendere una decisione qualunque, pur di prenderne una. E sarebbe un idiota anche chi si accontentasse che lo facessi, anche perchè gli si potrebbe ritorcere contro in futuro se non si dimostrasse quella corretta.
> ...



Ma vedi, ognuno conosce il suo animo e quello che contiene. I dubbi di carattere affettivo ci possono essere così come una crisi esistenziale, ma non credo che ci voglia tutto questo tempo per capire di cosa si tratti... un capriccio, qualcosa di più serio.
Per non contare che lei può esplorarsi anche per tutta l'estate, ok, diamole questo diritto, sempre tenendo conto che c'è una famiglia intorno a lei, e che pertanto ha delle grosse responsabilità.
Basta anche una settimana per leggersi dentro, una settimana lontana da tutti, staccando quella famosa spina.
L'impressione che ho sempre avuto a leggere certe cose, vedi Niko, è che ci marcino un po'su, alle spalle di chi vive loro accanto.
E comunque: se vuole riflettere lo faccia DA SOLA, senza terzi incomodi vicino.


----------



## Leda (13 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, ognuno conosce il suo animo e quello che contiene. I dubbi di carattere affettivo ci possono essere così come una crisi esistenziale, ma non credo che ci voglia tutto questo tempo per capire di cosa si tratti... un capriccio, qualcosa di più serio.
> Per non contare che lei può esplorarsi anche per tutta l'estate, ok, diamole questo diritto, sempre tenendo conto che c'è una famiglia intorno a lei, e che pertanto ha delle grosse responsabilità.
> Basta anche una settimana per leggersi dentro, una settimana lontana da tutti, staccando quella famosa spina.
> L'impressione che ho sempre avuto a leggere certe cose, vedi Niko, è che ci marcino un po'su, alle spalle di chi vive loro accanto.
> E comunque: se vuole riflettere lo faccia DA SOLA, senza terzi incomodi vicino.


Quanto tempo ci voglia per far chiarezza dentro di sè è una variabile impredicibile: dipende da quanto ci si conosce, da quali strumenti si possiedono, dalle pressioni dell'ambiente circostante, dai sensi di colpa, dai modelli interiorizzati che sembrano suggerire che è sbagliato volere quello si vuole, cosicchè si cerca di autoconvincersi che si voglia altro, ecc. ecc. 

Il rischio che chi è confuso ci marci è concreto, ma non si può non correrlo. Almeno per un po'. 
Anche qui: per quanto? Dipende dalle motivazioni di chi attende. 

Non è facile. Per nessuno.


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, uno schifo totale, un disgusto.Io non le farei neanche più vedere i figli, perché non se la meriterebbero una mamma così.Però, non è mica detto che prendano una montagna di cazzi, scusa Oscuro, magari è solo uno, ma preso a ciclo continuo.Non che cambi molto la cosa... P.S.: Eagle, non sto parlando del tuo caso.


No, non cambia molto le cose


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E aggiungo: se i tempi dovessero allungarsi indefinitamente, e ad Eagle non stesse più bene, una decisione potrebbe sempre prenderla lui. Stiamo parlando di due persone che, per quanto unite da un contratto, restano sempre due individui, ognuno con le sue priorità e i suoi limiti.Ripeto, comunque: io spero che tutto si risolva per il meglio e nel minor tempo possibile, prima che Eagle o qualcun altro pensi che sia qui a gufare.


Ma che gufare, dai! E' solo che si hanno opinioni e sensibilita' diverse. A me adesso e' sufficiente prendere una pausa di riflessione di un paio di mesi. Vedremo dopo l'estate se mi saro' stancato e se sara' il caso di prendere una decisione.


----------



## andrea53 (14 Giugno 2013)

*Ciao Eagle.*

Che dire, probabilmente al tuo posto io non sarei lucido quanto te. 
Per questo ti riconfermo la mia stima.
Se posso dire qualcosa (di abbastanza banale, probabilmente) in ordine alla piega ultima della discussione, è che quando dalla propria vita dipendono in un modo o nell'altro anche le vite degli altri, allora i nostri tempi e le nostre decisioni debbono tenerne conto, necessariamente. 
Questo devi far presente a tua moglie. Che si prenda il suo tempo ma che non se ne prenda troppo, perché ogni giorno in più fa male a te, ai tuoi ragazzi e fa male anche a lei.
Noi tutti, in quanto agiamo in ambiti familiari più o meno circoscritti, abbiamo delle responsabilità perché ogni nostro atto ha delle conseguenze sulle persone vicine. Altra banalità. 
Dico questo per esperienza personale: sai un po' della mia storia, ne metto un altro tassello solo per spiegarmi meglio. Mia moglie era una tabagista incontrollata, purtroppo. Non sai quante volte le ho chiesto di riguardarsi, di fumare un po' meno, di non farlo per me o per lei. Ma per sua figlia. Lei faceva spallucce e diceva che tanto la gente si ammala anche se si riguarda.
Immagina un po' com'è finita... Vedi, in qualche modo mi ha tradito anche lei. 


Ultima banalità.
Non faccio lo psicologo ma penso che in questi due mesi estivi farle sperimentare un po' della tua assenza possa aiutarla a scendere dall'ottovolante. 
In bocca al lupo comandante!


----------



## eagle (14 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Che dire, probabilmente al tuo posto io non sarei lucido quanto te. Per questo ti riconfermo la mia stima.Se posso dire qualcosa (di abbastanza banale, probabilmente) in ordine alla piega ultima della discussione, è che quando dalla propria vita dipendono in un modo o nell'altro anche le vite degli altri, allora i nostri tempi e le nostre decisioni debbono tenerne conto, necessariamente. Questo devi far presente a tua moglie. Che si prenda il suo tempo ma che non se ne prenda troppo, perché ogni giorno in più fa male a te, ai tuoi ragazzi e fa male anche a lei.Noi tutti, in quanto agiamo in ambiti familiari più o meno circoscritti, abbiamo delle responsabilità perché ogni nostro atto ha delle conseguenze sulle persone vicine. Altra banalità. Dico questo per esperienza personale: sai un po' della mia storia, ne metto un altro tassello solo per spiegarmi meglio. Mia moglie era una tabagista incontrollata, purtroppo. Non sai quante volte le ho chiesto di riguardarsi, di fumare un po' meno, di non farlo per me o per lei. Ma per sua figlia. Lei faceva spallucce e diceva che tanto la gente si ammala anche se si riguarda.Immagina un po' com'è finita... Vedi, in qualche modo mi ha tradito anche lei. Ultima banalità.Non faccio lo psicologo ma penso che in questi due mesi estivi farle sperimentare un po' della tua assenza possa aiutarla a scendere dall'ottovolante. In bocca al lupo comandante!


Ciao Andrea, e' un piacere risentirti. Poi ti scrivo in privato. Buona giornata.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Che dire, probabilmente al tuo posto io non sarei lucido quanto te.
> Per questo ti riconfermo la mia stima.
> Se posso dire qualcosa (di abbastanza banale, probabilmente) in ordine alla piega ultima della discussione, è che quando dalla propria vita dipendono in un modo o nell'altro anche le vite degli altri, allora i nostri tempi e le nostre decisioni debbono tenerne conto, necessariamente.
> Questo devi far presente a tua moglie. Che si prenda il suo tempo ma che non se ne prenda troppo, perché ogni giorno in più fa male a te, ai tuoi ragazzi e fa male anche a lei.
> ...


Quoto in generale ma nel particolare l'ultima banalità ...


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Che dire, probabilmente al tuo posto io non sarei lucido quanto te.
> Per questo ti riconfermo la mia stima.
> Se posso dire qualcosa (di abbastanza banale, probabilmente) in ordine alla piega ultima della discussione, è che quando dalla propria vita dipendono in un modo o nell'altro anche le vite degli altri, allora i nostri tempi e le nostre decisioni debbono tenerne conto, necessariamente.
> Questo devi far presente a tua moglie. Che si prenda il suo tempo ma che non se ne prenda troppo, perché ogni giorno in più fa male a te, ai tuoi ragazzi e fa male anche a lei.
> ...



Sempre graditissimi i tuoi post.
Perle, altro che banalità!
Grazie anche da me


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io non deciderei affatto in quattro e quattr'otto solo perchè c'è qualcuno che ha bisogno di me.
> Non stiamo parlando di un capriccio, stiamo parlando dell'ipotesi di una separazione.
> Non si arriva a pensare a tanto se non c'è qualcosa di grosso sotto, a meno di non essere un'idiota integrale.
> E proprio perchè non sarei da sola non mi accontenterei io per prima di prendere una decisione qualunque, pur di prenderne una. E sarebbe un idiota anche chi si accontentasse che lo facessi, anche perchè gli si potrebbe ritorcere contro in futuro se non si dimostrasse quella corretta.
> ...



IN parte concordo .Alla nostra coppia c'è voluto un anno per arrivare a capire che non riusciamoa  stare più insieme.
Con in mezzo terapista di coppia e psicologi di uno e dell'altro per comprendere meglio ciò che sentivamo e capire se c'erano oppurtunità di venirsi incontro.
Alla fine arrivi a capire che non c'è più speranza. E sai dentro di te che non c'è altra strada.
Ma ci arrivi stremato. Devastato, svuotato. Perchè i mesi di tira e molla di "forse possiamo...non non riusciamo...ma però..." ti rendono uno straccio, sia fisicamente che mentalmente.
Per cui, vero è che è importante tentarle tutte e guardarsi bene dentro...ma nemmeno esagerare con il far passare tempo, perchè alla fine ti ritrovi comunque così sfinito da non aver neppure più voglia di tentare.


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ultima banalità.
> Non faccio lo psicologo ma penso che in questi due mesi estivi farle sperimentare un po' della tua assenza possa aiutarla a scendere dall'ottovolante.
> In bocca al lupo comandante!


Può essere.
Ma potrebbe anche essere che si senta sollevata dal non averlo vicino, libera mentalmente e capisca che si sente molto meno tesa quando lui non c'è.
Indipendentemente dall'altro uomo, che credo sia stata solo la molla che l'ha spinta ad accellerare i tempi. Il disagio verso la coppia penso se lo portasse dentro da tempo.


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> IN parte concordo .Alla nostra coppia c'è voluto un anno per arrivare a capire che non riusciamoa stare più insieme.
> Con in mezzo terapista di coppia e psicologi di uno e dell'altro per comprendere meglio ciò che sentivamo e capire se c'erano oppurtunità di venirsi incontro.
> Alla fine arrivi a capire che non c'è più speranza. E sai dentro di te che non c'è altra strada.
> Ma ci arrivi stremato. Devastato, svuotato. Perchè i mesi di tira e molla di "forse possiamo...non non riusciamo...ma però..." ti rendono uno straccio, sia fisicamente che mentalmente.
> Per cui, vero è che è importante tentarle tutte e guardarsi bene dentro...*ma nemmeno esagerare con il far passare tempo, perchè alla fine ti ritrovi comunque così sfinito da non aver neppure più voglia di tentare*.



E se invece quello che sfinisce davvero fosse il provare in tutti i modi a far ripartire qualcosa che non poteva più funzionare? 
:idea:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzo a ciclo continuo è assimilabile a montagne di cazzi!


Oscù un cazzo è un cazzo non ci sono cazzi santi e cazzi disgustosi. Ci sono uomini diversi.


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E se invece quello che sfinisce davvero fosse il provare in tutti i modi a far ripartire qualcosa che non poteva più funzionare?
> :idea:


Certo. Per me è stato così


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo. Per me è stato così


E' un rischio che va corso, però... Almeno credo. 
Ti saresti sentita meglio sapendo di non aver tentato il tutto per tutto? Penso di no...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Capita di confondere un calesse con l'amore. E ci possono essere più calessi. Un po' di tempo e un'occasione se la meritano tutti. I sentimenti non si separano con tagli netti sono sempre mescolati.


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo. Per me è stato così


quello che temo io

mio amrito dice che no non è così


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capita di confondere un calesse con l'amore. E ci possono essere più calessi. Un po' di tempo e un'occasione se la meritano tutti. I sentimenti non si separano con tagli netti sono sempre mescolati.


No la verità vera è questa.
Noi tutti cerchiamo l'amore che va bene a noi.
O usiamo quello che va bene per noi sugli altri.

Dire che era un calesse è una comodissima scappatoia per dire:
Scemo io che ci sono cascato, oppure brava tu a imbrogliarmi e viceversa....

Ipso facto...non ci sono calessi...ma una serie indefinita di oggetti che a seconda delle situazioni, dei momenti, delle persone...cerchiamo di "vendere" con un bel ti amo...

L'amore per me
Ha mille forme e sembianze
Sta a noi saperlo riconoscere, ed è un bellissimo gioco, riconoscerlo nelle mille e più false sembianze in cui si manifesta...

Ovvio, mi spiace, per quelle persone che lo riconoscono sempre e solo in un'unica forma e sembianza.

QUelle persone, che mi fanno vieppiù una pena infinita, sono le più esposte al pericolo.

E alla delusione...

Per cui io ti dico...mai incontrato in vita mia nessun calesse, e nessun unico amore, ma le più disparate manifestazioni d'amore....

Oddio ammetto che mi piace molto quando esso si manifesta in lussurie invereconde...ma anch'esse da sole...sono vacue e sterili...

L'amore ha una capacità unica di creare e generare...crea forma realizza e plasma...ed è da lì che capisci che anche da un sorriso o un bacio tu comunque hai ricevuto qualcosa...

Ma sei perduto quando invece dici...eh no non mi basta, eh no non è quello che volevo...eh no...

Chi dice sempre eh no...
Finisce sempre sotto il calesse...con il vafanculo di quello che guidano il calesse!


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No la verità vera è questa.
> Noi tutti cerchiamo l'amore che va bene a noi.
> O usiamo quello che va bene per noi sugli altri.
> 
> ...


Guarda, per me potrebbe bastare avere un reciproco grande affetto.
Essere ancora una coppia che sa ridere insieme e condividere un'idea comune di vita.
Una relazione che ti va vivere i giorni piu' o meno serenamente.
Non ho mai pensato che la passione e l'entusiasmo durassero in eterno.
Per cui anche un calesse come si deve, solido e sicuro andrebbe benone.
 Ma quando la presenza dell'altro ti crea solo stress, tensioni e malumori.
Quando il sorriso svanisce al solo vederlo all'orizzonte...vuol dire che devi proprio arrenderti all'evidenza


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma quando la presenza dell'altro ti crea solo stress, tensioni e malumori.
> Quando il sorriso svanisce al solo vederlo all'orizzonte...vuol dire che devi proprio arrenderti all'evidenza


Beh lì a quel punto che si può fare?


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma non è affatto vero!
> 
> In ogni caso auguro ad eagle che nel caso sua moglie decida di rimanere con lui per amore, non per qualunquismo e timore della solitudine.



Quante donne conosci che con due figli convivono con un altro uomo?

Io nessuna, però ora ci penso meglio.


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lì a quel punto che si può fare?


Prenderne atto.
Se non ci fossero i figli di mezzo proverei solo un enorme sollievo all'idea di finirla.
Cosi' provo solo enorme senso di colpa


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quante donne conosci che con due figli convivono con un altro uomo?
> 
> Io nessuna, però ora ci penso meglio.


Neanch'io, nessuna...
Ma conosco pochissime donne...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Prenderne atto.
> Se non ci fossero i figli di mezzo proverei solo un enorme sollievo all'idea di finirla.
> Cosi' provo solo enorme senso di colpa


Già quell'enorme senso di colpa...
Ma io me lo sono sempre detto...

Me ne frego dei sentimenti.
Ho dei doveri e delle responsabilità.

Con quelli riesco a gestire meglio la cosa e mi sono tagliato le ali, piuttosto di compiere ancora voli pindarici.

Poi quel che sarà sarà...

non sono ancora arrivato a quel punto con mia moglie...

Quel punto in cui io ti dico...SPARISCI DALLA MIA VITA.

Se arrivo lì la vedo dura...

Direi che sono nel punto...

Tranquilla cara, tu non mi dai fastidio.


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quante donne conosci che con due figli convivono con un altro uomo?
> 
> Io nessuna, però ora ci penso meglio.


Ne conosco parecchie


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ne conosco parecchie


Io nessuna, anzi, due coppie in quella situazione, ma una ha lasciato i due figli al marito, e una pur avendo una relazione da anni non vuole saperne di conviverci, proprio per i figli, anche perchè lui ne ha altri due e la vita la vede molto complicata (lei) nel caso accettasse di convivere.


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io nessuna, anzi, due coppie in quella situazione, ma una ha lasciato i due figli al marito, e una pur avendo una relazione da anni non vuole saperne di conviverci, proprio per i figli, anche perchè lui ne ha altri due e la vita la vede molto complicata (lei) nel caso accettasse di convivere.



Non ho mica detto che sia facile, da un punto di vista emotivo e anche organizzativo/economico. Però si può fare. 

Probabilmente conosco persone che non si perdono d'animo facilmente, ma mai sentirsi sconfitti in partenza, mai.


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, per me potrebbe bastare avere un reciproco grande affetto.
> Essere ancora una coppia che sa ridere insieme e condividere un'idea comune di vita.
> Una relazione che ti va vivere i giorni piu' o meno serenamente.
> Non ho mai pensato che la passione e l'entusiasmo durassero in eterno.
> ...


e qui sis ta benoen è abbastnza cosi qnd c'è

questo mi cofnonde

le volte che il sorrisos copare..fosse la media avrei già preso decisioni in merito credetemi
se tengo è per quei momtni li
privi di passione ed entusiasmo ma ricchi di affetto e sorrisi
capite?

poi calcolate che ci vediamo poco

fors emi sono negata una componente femminile che poi è venuta prepotentemente fuori
forse si
none roa ncora pronta x affettoe  basta o forse l ho fatto x troppo tempo ecco


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

cote se ti sta bene va bene

ma..non è un po tristino?


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che sia facile, da un punto di vista emotivo e anche organizzativo/economico. Però si può fare.
> 
> Probabilmente conosco persone che non si perdono d'animo facilmente, ma mai sentirsi sconfitti in partenza, mai.


io no nadrei a convivere manco morta

starei a casa mia con i figli altro a  casa sua
un fidanzamento eterno con qualche week end x dire
no no grazie
ho già dato


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

scusate scrivo da cane con sto cell


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> cote se ti sta bene va bene
> 
> ma..non è un po tristino?


Mah...pitosto de un bruto male...meglio questo...

Cosa vuoi che ti dica...

Con l'ammorreeeeee...non se combina un casso...

Con un buon lavoro e un buon stipendio si...

Cosa vuoi che ti dica...ho sempre visto mio padre lavorare come un mulo e mia madre rompergli i coglioni...con sta storia che non c'era mai...poro can...lavorava anche dopo cena...

E lei diceva che l'officina era la sua amante...

Ho visto molte donne innamorarsi di mio padre...
E a loro sorrideva...

Poi a casa tornava con il suo atavico muso...e stoico...ascoltava il rosario di mia madre con tutte le litanie...

Non so Rosy se te l'ho raccontato...ma quando eravamo tre figli piccoli...lui ha rischiato di morire...

E tutti e tre abbiamo ben visto com'era quella casa senza di lui...

Penso che sia stato il periodo più buio e amaro della mia vita.
E ricordo che con mia madre avevo due atteggiamenti...uno protettivo che le dicevo...stai tranquilla che ci sono io...e un altro in cui la bastonavo e le dicevo...visto? L'hai fatto ammalare con tutte le tue parole...

Ohi...non la smetteva mai di lamentarsi...MAI...
Ma ciò se telefonava un'amica subito rideva e scherzava....
Poi chiusa la telefonata ripartiva il lamento...

Pensa che mio padre alla sera si ritirava in ufficio a leggersi il giornale...
E il sole 24 ore.

Bon mia madre gli ha così rotto i coglioni, che sto pover uomo disdisse l'abbonamento...

Ma che io abbia visto una sola volta, una, che lei facesse contento mio padre...MAI...

Se lui chiedeva una cosa lei rispondeva...ma sei sicuro che io voglia questo?

Al che non chiedeva più nulla...

E chiedeva che so...dai andiamo tutti a fare un giro in montagna...

Non capirò mai perchè abbia sposato una donna del genere...mai...


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ne conosco parecchie


Ah!!! Sperando che non convivano con l'amante di merda, in tal caso sono solo delle gran vacche!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Ma potrebbe anche essere che si senta sollevata dal non averlo vicino, libera mentalmente e capisca che si sente molto meno tesa quando lui non c'è.
> Indipendentemente dall'altro uomo, che credo sia stata solo la molla che l'ha spinta ad accellerare i tempi. Il disagio verso la coppia penso se lo portasse dentro da tempo.


Ma comunque si chiarirà le idee ... Indispensabile per giungere ad una decisione definitiva


----------



## Carola (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...pitosto de un bruto male...meglio questo...
> 
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica...
> 
> ...


mi dispaice.
capisco perchè sei un po prevenuto allora

ma ci sono donne e donne conte
forse sai..non lo faceva con cattiveria
msitro di frustrazione va sapere...
ciao


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io nessuna, anzi, due coppie in quella situazione, ma una ha lasciato i due figli al marito, e una pur avendo una relazione da anni non vuole saperne di conviverci, proprio per i figli, anche perchè lui ne ha altri due e la vita la vede molto complicata (lei) nel caso accettasse di convivere.


Io ne conosco un paio che convivono. Ma hanno deciso di farlo quando i figli sono andati a vivere da soli per motivi di studio.
Ma poi, io saro' anche prevenuta perche' un altro uomo non lo vorrei in casa nemmeno sotto tortura, ma mi sembra che non sia poi cosi male l'idea di vivere ognuno a casa sua. Ovviamente nell'ipotesi che si trovasse una persona per cui valga la pena rimettersi in gioco.
Ci si fa compagnia...ma tesorino...stai pure nei tuoi appartamenti che e' meglio per tutti.
Non credo proprio che le donne che si separano abbiano sto gran desiderio di tornare a convivere con qualcuno


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> mi dispaice.
> capisco perchè sei un po prevenuto allora
> 
> ma ci sono donne e donne conte
> ...


Infatti 
La mia prevenzione sta
che tutte le donne che mi ricordano mia madre
Mi stanno sulle balle...

E ringrazio dio di aver incontrato qui dentro Sabina...
Che con proficue discussioni mi ha condotto man mano a comprendere certe dinamiche...

So che non faceva con cattiveria...

Ma vedi Rosy...
Quando ero piccolo lei tentava di farmi sentire in colpa dicendomi che era sempre disperata per me, che piangeva sempre per me, e che i bambini che fanno piangere la mamma, vanno all'inferno.

Un giorno le dissi che dato che soffriva così tanto per me, me ne andavo in collegio...
Ma anche lì fui bugiardo no?

Non avevo il coraggio di dirle in faccia quello che pensavo di lei...

Mica pensavo di essere io il cattivo sai?
Io pensavo che era lei una frignona no?

Cioè oltre a mettere a soqquadro l'intero quartiere dove abitavo a capo di una piccola banda di dolci teppistelli...
Mica altro facevo di male sai a 10 anni...

Ah si va ben...ok ora che ci penso...una volta l'ho chiusa in casa...e me ne sono andato con le chiavi...
Insomma ragazzate...no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io ne conosco un paio che convivono. Ma hanno deciso di farlo quando i figli sono andati a vivere da soli per motivi di studio.
> Ma poi, io saro' anche prevenuta perche' un altro uomo non lo vorrei in casa nemmeno sotto tortura, ma mi sembra che non sia poi cosi male l'idea di vivere ognuno a casa sua. Ovviamente nell'ipotesi che si trovasse una persona per cui valga la pena rimettersi in gioco.
> Ci si fa compagnia...ma tesorino...stai pure nei tuoi appartamenti che e' meglio per tutti.
> Non credo proprio che le donne che si separano abbiano sto gran desiderio di tornare a convivere con qualcuno


Eccerto...
Mi sa che le donne si divertono tanto ad avere FINALMENTE una casa tutta per loro...
Senza maschiacci puzzolenti in giro...


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto...
> Mi sa che le donne si divertono tanto ad avere FINALMENTE una casa tutta per loro...
> Senza maschiacci puzzolenti in giro...


Io vivo nella casa in cui stiamo da quando avevo 26 anni. Ci vivevo da sola.
La verita' e' che ho sperato fino all'ultimo di trovare una soluzione per vivere comunque insieme.
Per cui, il non esserci riuscita per me rappresenta un fallimento e un dolore enorme ma i rarissimi momenti in cui trovo un po'di sollievo mi arrivano dal pensare che potro' ri-arredarmela come piace a me., senza snervanti discussioni anche solo per cambiare un divano.
Magrissima consolazione eh.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Quante donne conosci che con due figli convivono con un altro uomo?
> 
> Io nessuna, però ora ci penso meglio.


Sto contando: però subito me ne vengono in mente tre.


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto contando: però subito me ne vengono in mente tre.



Sempre detto che le statistiche non sono affidabili, voi tante, io nessuna, eppure conosco decine e decine di donne separate.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sempre detto che le statistiche non sono affidabili, voi tante, io nessuna, eppure conosco decine e decine di donne separate.


Dipende dall'età. Se ci sono bambini piccoli è più facile che si abituino al "fidanzato della mamma". Se sono adolescenti ci manca anche un estraneo in casa per una caterva di buone ragioni. Passata una certa età una pensa "manco morta" mi metto un altro estraneo in casa :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dall'età. Se ci sono bambini piccoli è più facile che si abituino al "fidanzato della mamma". Se sono adolescenti ci manca anche un estraneo in casa per una caterva di buone ragioni. Passata una certa età una pensa "manco morta" mi metto un altro estraneo in casa :mexican:


E poi finisci in casa albergo con qualcun'altra...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io vivo nella casa in cui stiamo da quando avevo 26 anni. Ci vivevo da sola.
> La verita' e' che ho sperato fino all'ultimo di trovare una soluzione per vivere comunque insieme.
> Per cui, il non esserci riuscita per me rappresenta un fallimento e un dolore enorme ma i rarissimi momenti in cui trovo un po'di sollievo mi arrivano dal pensare che potro' ri-arredarmela come piace a me., senza snervanti discussioni anche solo per cambiare un divano.
> Magrissima consolazione eh.


Ma scusa tu intanto provaci...
Poi figuriamoci una donna ne trova di ometti pronti a scaldare il suo cuoricino no?

E magari poi li ospiti dicendo...Ah per me l'ospite è sacro...purchè al terzo giorno se ne vada no?


----------



## devastata (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ho mica detto che sia facile, da un punto di vista emotivo e anche organizzativo/economico. Però si può fare.
> 
> Probabilmente conosco persone che non si perdono d'animo facilmente, ma mai sentirsi sconfitti in partenza, mai.



Non volevo scoraggiare nessuno, penso solo che non siano molti gli uomini, e pure le donne, disposte ad accogliere con amore due o più figli di altri. Uno è spesso ben accettato.

Proprio oggi mio marito mi parlava di un amico comune (ecco, questo caso mi sfuggiva dalla memoria)  che si è messo con una con due figli e ne hanno avuto uno loro, e già lui sta pensando di andarsene per probemi vari legati ai figli di lei, piccoli e da mantenere.

Certo, se non si hanno problemi economici è tutto più semplice. Anche se la mia conoscente non ne avrebbe proprio, mettendosi con quello che ha, a sua volta,  2 figli che vivono con la madre quasi sempre. Forse non se la sente per la disparità economica che c'è tra loro o per il carattere dei figli.


----------



## Zod (14 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah!!! Sperando che non convivano con l'amante di merda, in tal caso sono solo delle gran vacche!


Caro Daniele,

ci sono più cose in cielo e in terra di quante ce ne stiano dentro la tua Alfa Romeo.

S*B


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa tu intanto provaci...
> Poi figuriamoci una donna ne trova di ometti pronti a scaldare il suo cuoricino no?
> 
> E magari poi li ospiti dicendo...Ah per me l'ospite è sacro...purchè al terzo giorno se ne vada no?


Tre giorni sarebbero gia' troppi


----------



## Zod (14 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dall'età. Se ci sono bambini piccoli è più facile che si abituino al "fidanzato della mamma". Se sono adolescenti ci manca anche un estraneo in casa per una caterva di buone ragioni. Passata una certa età una pensa "manco morta" mi metto un altro estraneo in casa :mexican:


Fallire nelle cose difficili è umano, fallire nelle cose facili è stupido. Convivere è difficile, per questo vale la pena tentare. 

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Fallire nelle cose difficili è umano, fallire nelle cose facili è stupido. Convivere è difficile, per questo vale la pena tentare.
> 
> S*B


Una seconda convivenza/matrimonio trova un po' più di resistenza della prima. Chi se la sente fa più che bene:up:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao

Di "Patchwork-family" ce ne sono, e tante pure! 

Ne conosco, e funzionano bene, come conosco pure, 
chi ha preferito stare sola. 

Scelte. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Caro Daniele,
> 
> ci sono più cose in cielo e in terra di quante ce ne stiano dentro la tua Alfa Romeo.
> 
> S*B


Ma certo, di vacche ce ne sono parecchie!!! Ma mi chiedo, questi ex mariti cornuti che debbono poi vedersi la famigliola nuova della badracca...ma un poco di acido muriatico sulla macchina della ex moglie e dell'amante no? Che personcine del cazzo tutti!


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma certo, di vacche ce ne sono parecchie!!! Ma mi chiedo, questi ex mariti cornuti che debbono poi vedersi la famigliola nuova della badracca...ma un poco di acido muriatico sulla macchina della ex moglie e dell'amante no? Che personcine del cazzo tutti!


I divorziati dovrebbero chiudersi in convento vita natural durante?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tre giorni sarebbero gia' troppi


Allora vengo io...
E ti dimostrerò quanto sono piccolo...
E mi nasconderai in una scatola di cerini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> I divorziati dovrebbero chiudersi in convento vita natural durante?


E i vedovi?
Ma suvvia ho sempre visto che funzionano le coppie in secondo turno se abbiamo un lui che aveva moglie iena, e lei marito cattivo...

Scoprono un nuovo modo di stare assieme no?

Scevro da quelle tensioni...

E ti dici...ah ma allora non ero io ad essere stronzo...ma lei a essere una defecata no?


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma certo, di vacche ce ne sono parecchie!!! Ma mi chiedo, questi ex mariti cornuti che debbono poi vedersi la famigliola nuova della badracca...ma un poco di acido muriatico sulla macchina della ex moglie e dell'amante no? Che personcine del cazzo tutti!


Ma non ti ha mai nemmeno sfiorato l'idea che le relazioni possono finire anche senza un tradimento di mezzo??
Comunque non credo useresti le stesse parole dispregiative per un uomo che molla la moglie per ricostituirsi coppia con un'altra donna


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora vengo io...
> E ti dimostrerò quanto sono piccolo...
> E mi nasconderai in una scatola di cerini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 come amico volentieri.
Quelli sono sempre ben accetti.
Come altro no. Da qualche tempo sono in modalita' "asessuata" .
Poi mi piacciono alti


----------



## Anais (14 Giugno 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> I divorziati dovrebbero chiudersi in convento vita natural durante?


Secondo Daniele quelli che divorziano per l'amante forse dovrebbero direttamente darsi fuoco


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Secondo Daniele quelli che divorziano per l'amante forse dovrebbero direttamente darsi fuoco


No, ma avere un poco di buon gusto e non essere come dei necrofili pedofili onanisti! Ok, hai tradito e hai lasciato il marito o la moglie? Ok, lo hai fatto alle loro spalle? Va bene, ma adesso inizi la tua nuova vita alla pari del coglione o della cogliona che hai tradito brutto pezzo di merda, era amore???? E chi se ne fotte dell'amore di un traditore, non ha diritto in questa questione e non si parla di amore, ma di pari condizioni e pari dignità, che dignità ha un essere umano che lascia il partner per l'amante??? Nessuna!!!
Esseri umani senza spina dorsale che pretendono solo e alla fine hanno diritto solo di finire il resto della loro vita con dolori d'animo atroci.


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, ma avere un poco di buon gusto e non essere come dei necrofili pedofili onanisti! Ok, hai tradito e hai lasciato il marito o la moglie? Ok, lo hai fatto alle loro spalle? Va bene, ma adesso inizi la tua nuova vita alla pari del coglione o della cogliona che hai tradito brutto pezzo di merda, era amore???? E chi se ne fotte dell'amore di un traditore, non ha diritto in questa questione e non si parla di amore, ma di pari condizioni e pari dignità, che dignità ha un essere umano che lascia il partner per l'amante??? Nessuna!!!
> Esseri umani senza spina dorsale che pretendono solo e alla fine hanno diritto solo di finire il resto della loro vita con dolori d'animo atroci.



Ciao Daniele 

No! STOP!

Se in una coppia, le cose non funzionano più ... e i motivi possono essere tanti
e si arriva al divorzio, poi ognuno è libero di condurre e modellare la vita, come meglio crede.

Sono cose che fanno parte della vita. 
Non esiste, mettersi alla pari ... di quale parità parli?

sienne


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele
> No! STOP!is
> 
> Se in una coppia, le cose non funzionano più ... e i motivi possono essere tanti
> ...


Gli amanti NON DEVONO avere possibilità! Stop, è una mancanza di rispetto! Spiego meglio...il fatto di essere in crisi non centra nulla con la natura di piglia cazzi o struscia figa dei fedifraghi, ci sono problemi? Se ne parla, si discute e se non si arriva al dunque civilmente ci si separa. Il tradimento è un atto INCIVILE e permane tale, come si fa dire che dopo si può avere una separazione civile se il primo INCIVILE del cavolo è il traditore? Ma molti traditi sono pecore. Per me il tradimento è una forma enorme di mancanza di rispetto che si reitera a prescindere se poi la storia continua dopo, è un continuare una cosa che comunque NON DOVEVA MAI esistere.
Cioè solitamente il traditore che non stava poi male a casa quando trova la ruota di scorta passa da una relazione ad un'altra come una carogna, mentre il cornutazzo rimane solo, ferito forte nell'animo e con il doversi subire anche la felicità del coglione che gli ha arrecato danno, io in queste stronzate non ci sto.
Tanto per dire, per me è pi grave questo che un uomo o una donna che sono andati a cercare sesso a pagamento (fermo restando che non è bello), quindi se a voi piacciono i necrofili pedofili onanisti, ditelo, ma non dite che sono persone normali.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli amanti NON DEVONO avere possibilità! Stop, è una mancanza di rispetto! Spiego meglio...il fatto di essere in crisi non centra nulla con la natura di piglia cazzi o struscia figa dei fedifraghi, ci sono problemi? Se ne parla, si discute e se non si arriva al dunque civilmente ci si separa. Il tradimento è un atto INCIVILE e permane tale, come si fa dire che dopo si può avere una separazione civile se il primo INCIVILE del cavolo è il traditore? Ma molti traditi sono pecore. Per me il tradimento è una forma enorme di mancanza di rispetto che si reitera a prescindere se poi la storia continua dopo, è un continuare una cosa che comunque NON DOVEVA MAI esistere.
> Cioè solitamente il traditore che non stava poi male a casa quando trova la ruota di scorta passa da una relazione ad un'altra come una carogna, mentre il cornutazzo rimane solo, ferito forte nell'animo e con il doversi subire anche la felicità del coglione che gli ha arrecato danno, io in queste stronzate non ci sto.
> Tanto per dire, per me è pi grave questo che un uomo o una donna che sono andati a cercare sesso a pagamento (fermo restando che non è bello), quindi se a voi piacciono i necrofili pedofili onanisti, ditelo, ma non dite che sono persone normali.


Verde mio.
Daniele gli amanti hanno una sola possibilità.
Che permane fin quando non vengono sgamati.
Dallo sgamamento non ci sono più vie di fuga, a meno che, uno non dica, moglie mi hai sgamato, è giusto che io tilasci e me ne vada con lìaltra...
E magari l'altra non aspettava altro...stappa una bottiglia e dice...uauuuuuuuuuuuuu...finalmente ti sei liberato da quell'ostacolo.

Come vedi la separazione è un'arma a doppio taglio...perchè può venire usata come lecita via di fuga...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> come amico volentieri.
> Quelli sono sempre ben accetti.
> Come altro no. Da qualche tempo sono in modalita' "asessuata" .
> Poi mi piacciono alti


Visto?
Tu pretendi troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma se una mi piace sul serio l'affronto anche a cavallo dei trampoli...

E allora una mi dirà conte mi hai imbrogliato ti sei spacciato per alto invece sei basso...
E io le dirò anche tu mi hai imbrogliato ti sei spacciata per tettona invece avevi il push up...

Laonde per cui...qua è tutto un imbroglio...

Imbrogliamoci...


----------



## eagle (15 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.Ma potrebbe anche essere che si senta sollevata dal non averlo vicino, libera mentalmente e capisca che si sente molto meno tesa quando lui non c'è.Indipendentemente dall'altro uomo, che credo sia stata solo la molla che l'ha spinta ad accellerare i tempi. Il disagio verso la coppia penso se lo portasse dentro da tempo.


Puo' essere che mia moglie provasse un disagio da tempo e a prescindere ma:1) Una donna matura deve parlarne con il marito2) Un amante non fa che accrescere questo disagio3) Una moglie e madre con alle spalle quasi 20 anni di rapporto ha il dovere morale di provarci.Poi le cose possono andare male comunque ma cercando di guardare la situazione con la massima oggettivita' ne varrebbe comunque la pena.


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2013)

Magari ci provi x dovere morale 
Ma ti pare amore?
Stare indirne x dovere?

Poi ci sta che si cambi e ci sta che ci si innamori di un altro
Io preferirei saperlo
No di certo che mio marito ci riprovasse x dovere
Ma come fare imporre una cosa del genere?
Tenervi il coniuge a qualsiasi costo?

Io mai
Posso capire impostare amicizia x i figli anche viventi insieme
Ma creare un o una frustrata mai


----------



## Anais (15 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Tu pretendi troppo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma se una mi piace sul serio l'affronto anche a cavallo dei trampoli...
> ...


Ahahahah.
Io anche con il push up sono lungi dal sembrare tettona


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Puo' essere che mia moglie provasse un disagio da tempo e a prescindere ma:1) Una donna matura deve parlarne con il marito2) Un amante non fa che accrescere questo disagio3) Una moglie e madre con alle spalle quasi 20 anni di rapporto ha il dovere morale di provarci.Poi le cose possono andare male comunque ma cercando di guardare la situazione con la massima oggettivita' ne varrebbe comunque la pena.


Una persona può non essere in grado di capire la sua insoddisfazione finche non le capita una situazione che la fa sentire diversa. So bene che tu avresti voluto che te ne parlasse subito ma non funziona mai così un po' perché si crede di superarla da soli, un po' perché sarebbe un peso parlarne mentre inizialmente quel flirtare con leggerezza è un'evasione che non si vuole perdere, un po' perché si pensa "smetto quando voglio". Passata la "sbornia" si torna alla realtà e si capisce quali sono le cose importanti. E' una sbornia con postumi un po' lunghi.


----------



## eagle (15 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Magari ci provi x dovere morale Ma ti pare amore?Stare indirne x dovere?Poi ci sta che si cambi e ci sta che ci si innamori di un altroIo preferirei saperloNo di certo che mio marito ci riprovasse x dovereMa come fare imporre una cosa del genere?Tenervi il coniuge a qualsiasi costo?Io maiPosso capire impostare amicizia x i figli anche viventi insiemeMa creare un o una frustrata mai


Rosa, ci puo' stare tutto (o quasi), ci si puo' anche innamorare di un altro, ma la chiarezza e il rispetto sono dovuti. Il tempo cambia le persone, nel bene e nel male, ma per me il dovere e la morale sono più' importanti dei sentimenti e ritengo giusto provarci. Il matrimonio non e' il supermarket dell'amore ma qualcosa di molto più' profondo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rosa, ci puo' stare tutto (o quasi), ci si puo' anche innamorare di un altro, ma la chiarezza e il rispetto sono dovuti. Il tempo cambia le persone, nel bene e nel male, ma per me il dovere e la morale sono più' importanti dei sentimenti e ritengo giusto provarci. Il matrimonio non e' il supermarket dell'amore ma qualcosa di molto più' profondo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## eagle (15 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona può non essere in grado di capire la sua insoddisfazione finche non le capita una situazione che la fa sentire diversa. So bene che tu avresti voluto che te ne parlasse subito ma non funziona mai così un po' perché si crede di superarla da soli, un po' perché sarebbe un peso parlarne mentre inizialmente quel flirtare con leggerezza è un'evasione che non si vuole perdere, un po' perché si pensa "smetto quando voglio". Passata la "sbornia" si torna alla realtà e si capisce quali sono le cose importanti. E' una sbornia con postumi un po' lunghi.


Brunetta, come al solito lucoda e diretta. Guarda, arrivo perfino ad ammettere che quello che descrivi poteva succedere anche a me. Siamo tutti soggetti alle nostre debolezze, e' umano. La differenza la fa il dopo. C'e' chi preferisce abbandonarsi ai sentimenti e chi usa di più' la ragione. Come avrai capito io faccio parte del secondo tipo e non significa affatto che non abbia passioni, anzi. Ad un certo punto la sbornia deve finire e se non finisce bisogna prenderne atto. Nel mio caso credo che la sbornia duri da troppo tempo quindi e' il caso che tiri in faccia a mia moglie una bella secchiata d'acqua ghiacciata (metaforica) per farla tornare alla realta'. Vediamo come reagira', pretendo che prima dell'estate prenda una decisione, poi se del caso potremo parlare senza barriere di tutti i suoi, e i miei, disagi.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Brunetta, come al solito lucoda e diretta. Guarda, arrivo perfino ad ammettere che quello che descrivi poteva succedere anche a me. Siamo tutti soggetti alle nostre debolezze, e' umano. La differenza la fa il dopo. C'e' chi preferisce abbandonarsi ai sentimenti e chi usa di più' la ragione. Come avrai capito io faccio parte del secondo tipo e non significa affatto che non abbia passioni, anzi. Ad un certo punto la sbornia deve finire e se non finisce bisogna prenderne atto. Nel mio caso credo che la sbornia duri da troppo tempo quindi e' il caso che tiri in faccia a mia moglie una bella secchiata d'acqua ghiacciata (metaforica) per farla tornare alla realta'. Vediamo come reagira', pretendo che prima dell'estate prenda una decisione, poi se del caso potremo parlare senza barriere di tutti i suoi, e i miei, disagi.


Concordo su tutto. La ragione poi si poggia sulla volontà sostenuta dalla passione per quel che consideri davvero importante.


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2013)

È se uno capisse che le cose imp sono altre?
Io x come ero fatta non sarei arrivata a tradire ne pensare di separami se quel che provavo fosse stato così imp
La moglie di eagle poi non mi pare manco pentita
Non so eagle in tutta onesta se ti ami ancora 
Ecco perché non capisco l ostinarsi in un rapporto così


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2013)

Poi ripeto abbandonarsi alla ragione e scegliere me?!
Io vorrei mi scegliesse ben x altro


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2013)

Una mia amica tipo moglie di eagle scelse la ragione
Adesso a distanxa di due anni punto a capo
Se l era imposto
Non scelse con sentimento ma responsabilità e ragione
Era un matrimonio destinato a sgretolarsi

Questo mi fa paura 
Non è un supermarket dell amore ma nemmeno un azienda da rinsanare a tutti i costi il matrimonio 
Io non dico che il tradim metta la parola fine x forza
Ma una relaz parallela con del sentimento e per di più non ombra di pentimento anzi eagle e ancora li appeso a capire cosa questa donna deciderà 

Io da traditrice dico come Daniele
Prendi e vai grazie
Poi se ci ripensi vediamo se sarò ancora qui a parlarne


----------



## Carola (15 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rosa, ci puo' stare tutto (o quasi), ci si puo' anche innamorare di un altro, ma la chiarezza e il rispetto sono dovuti. Il tempo cambia le persone, nel bene e nel male, ma per me il dovere e la morale sono più' importanti dei sentimenti e ritengo giusto provarci. Il matrimonio non e' il supermarket dell'amore ma qualcosa di molto più' profondo.


Lo so la chiarezza
Lo dici a ne che ho confessato?
Proprio x questo dico che 
Qui di chiarezza  mi disp ma ne vedo zero
Tu dai idea di avere terrore di perderla nonostante tutto


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2013)

Eagle, finito il periodo di riflessione se lei non prenderà la sua decisione vai per separazione giudiziale con addebito a lei direttamente, perchè vorrebbe dire che ti ha preso per il culo! Ah, poi dopo tra i denti dille chiaramente che se il tizio entrerà mai in casa vostra...sarà un uomo sicuramente morto, non c'è legge che lo può vietare se non il terrore.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Gli amanti NON DEVONO avere possibilità! Stop, è una mancanza di rispetto! Spiego meglio...il fatto di essere in crisi non centra nulla con la natura di piglia cazzi o struscia figa dei fedifraghi, ci sono problemi? Se ne parla, si discute e se non si arriva al dunque civilmente ci si separa. Il tradimento è un atto INCIVILE e permane tale, come si fa dire che dopo si può avere una separazione civile se il primo INCIVILE del cavolo è il traditore? Ma molti traditi sono pecore. Per me il tradimento è una forma enorme di mancanza di rispetto che si reitera a prescindere se poi la storia continua dopo, è un continuare una cosa che comunque NON DOVEVA MAI esistere.
> Cioè solitamente il traditore che non stava poi male a casa quando trova la ruota di scorta passa da una relazione ad un'altra come una carogna, mentre il cornutazzo rimane solo, ferito forte nell'animo e con il doversi subire anche la felicità del coglione che gli ha arrecato danno, io in queste stronzate non ci sto.
> Tanto per dire, per me è pi grave questo che un uomo o una donna che sono andati a cercare sesso a pagamento (fermo restando che non è bello), quindi se a voi piacciono i necrofili pedofili onanisti, ditelo, ma non dite che sono persone normali.


Ciao Daniele,

partiamo dal fatto ... che condivido il pensiero di base! Sempre fatto e tu lo sai. 

ma se ti hanno preso per i fondelli ... sinceramente, che possibilità hai? 
non puoi farci nulla! ti tocca prendere la pillola amara ... e cercare di andare avanti! 

non lo puoi impedire! perciò ... non capisco bene, dove porta questo discorso. 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> partiamo dal fatto ... che condivido il pensiero di base! Sempre fatto e tu lo sai.
> 
> ...


Sienne, lo puoi impedire eccome, ma non devi usare la legge! Opportune minacce non proprio velate possono fare effetto. Anche solo dire alla ex moglie (per me che sono uomo) o all'ex marito, bene, ci separiamo e cerchiamo di non farci la guerra, ma ricorda se l'amante si mette di mezzo ti faccio vivere in un inferno i prossimi anni della tua vita tanto che penserai al "brutto momento del matrimonio" come una parentesi di calma. Basta far capire che una decisione presa in un modo potrebbe far degenerare una situazione a livelli non umanamente accettabili.
L'unica cosa che mi riuscì con la mia ex è questo, dirle che se vedeva di nuovo Danielino (si chiamava come me il puttaniere, e la cosa mi ha offeso maggiormente vedendo il mio suo numero di telefono sotto il mio nel cellulare che io le avevo comprato facendomi un mazzo tanto) mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto e avrebbe voluto dire che tra noi non c'era mai stato nulla. Poi lei si dimenticò del tizio, ma funzionò. Poi se la mia compagna mi mollasse per stare con l'amante nella nostra casa...allora sarebbe guerra aperta senza esclusione di colpi bassi da parte mia!


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, lo puoi impedire eccome, ma non devi usare la legge! Opportune minacce non proprio velate possono fare effetto. Anche solo dire alla ex moglie (per me che sono uomo) o all'ex marito, bene, ci separiamo e cerchiamo di non farci la guerra, ma ricorda se l'amante si mette di mezzo ti faccio vivere in un inferno i prossimi anni della tua vita tanto che penserai al "brutto momento del matrimonio" come una parentesi di calma. Basta far capire che una decisione presa in un modo potrebbe far degenerare una situazione a livelli non umanamente accettabili.
> L'unica cosa che mi riuscì con la mia ex è questo, dirle che se vedeva di nuovo Danielino (si chiamava come me il puttaniere, e la cosa mi ha offeso maggiormente vedendo il mio suo numero di telefono sotto il mio nel cellulare che io le avevo comprato facendomi un mazzo tanto) mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto e avrebbe voluto dire che tra noi non c'era mai stato nulla. Poi lei si dimenticò del tizio, ma funzionò. Poi se la mia compagna mi mollasse per stare con l'amante nella nostra casa...allora sarebbe guerra aperta senza esclusione di colpi bassi da parte mia!



Ciao Daniele,

ora parlo per me:
non ho questa grinta. è proprio un sentire che non ho. 
mi fa talmente "schifo", che non voglio niente aver a che fare. 
su cose del genere, faccio tabula rasa. mi dai quello che mi aspetta, poi via. 

però ... aiaiaiaia ... come si fa, quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo? 
è la cosa più catastrofica che puoi fare! è un'atmosfera terribile per i figli,
se i genitori si fanno la guerra. loro non devono dover decidere, una cosa
del genere non lo si può pretendere, proprio in un modo più assoluto! 
non ti resta altro da fare, proprio per il bene dei tuoi figli, di mandare giù ... 
e spiegare loro, con termini adeguati alla loro età, come è la situazione,
ma attenzione, senza istigare ... o qualcos'altro! Quando saranno più grandi
capiranno da soli e decideranno da soli ... noi in questo non possiamo fare nulla.

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, lo puoi impedire eccome, ma non devi usare la legge! Opportune minacce non proprio velate possono fare effetto. Anche solo dire alla ex moglie (per me che sono uomo) o all'ex marito, bene, ci separiamo e cerchiamo di non farci la guerra, ma ricorda se l'amante si mette di mezzo ti faccio vivere in un inferno i prossimi anni della tua vita tanto che penserai al "brutto momento del matrimonio" come una parentesi di calma. Basta far capire che una decisione presa in un modo potrebbe far degenerare una situazione a livelli non umanamente accettabili.
> L'unica cosa che mi riuscì con la mia ex è questo, dirle che se vedeva di nuovo Danielino (si chiamava come me il puttaniere, e la cosa mi ha offeso maggiormente vedendo il mio suo numero di telefono sotto il mio nel cellulare che io le avevo comprato facendomi un mazzo tanto) mi avrebbe mancato di rispetto e avrebbe voluto dire che tra noi non c'era mai stato nulla. Poi lei si dimenticò del tizio, ma funzionò. Poi se la mia compagna mi mollasse per stare con l'amante nella nostra casa...allora sarebbe guerra aperta senza esclusione di colpi bassi da parte mia!


Lo sai che teorizzi e suggerisci comportamenti che, oltre a denotare disturbi, sono reati?


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che teorizzi e suggerisci comportamenti che, oltre a denotare disturbi, sono reati?



Ciao Brunetta,

penso che lo sappia molto bene. 

la cosa triste è ... che alcuni (forse anche più che io possa immaginare)
si fanno proprio veramente la guerra ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> penso che lo sappia molto bene.
> 
> ...


Ci sono anche quelli che si accoltellano però non glielo si lascia dire come se fosse una possibilità, e pure la migliore possibile.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono anche quelli che si accoltellano però non glielo si lascia dire come se fosse una possibilità, e pure la migliore possibile.


Ciao Brunella 

:unhappy: ... lo so ... non voglio pensare! 

per fortuna ci sei tu :up: ... 
che certe cose, le dici, senza mezzi termini!

sienne


----------



## Zod (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> penso che lo sappia molto bene.
> 
> ...


Tendenzialmente siamo tutti rispettosi della legge ed ammettiamo anche un certo margine di errore. Ma non accettiamo sentenze che riteniamo completamente ingiuste. Questo sempre, in tutti i casi, dal tradimento al fisco. Nel caso di un uomo che si è sempre fatto carico delle sue responsabilitá, scoprire di essere stato tradito, perdere la quotidianità con i figli, perdere la casa, acquisire obblighi di mantenimento difficilmente sostenibili, può comportare in alcuni soggetti reazioni estreme, che vanno dalla violenza verso il prossimo a quella verso se stessi. Andrebbe introdotto il reato di tradimento, almeno quando è in corso una convivenza di almeno 3 anni, e chi lo compie dovrebbe pagarne le conseguenze. Non si capisce perchè in una societá orientata alle pari opportunitá debba essere sempre l'uomo a pagare il prezzo del fallimento di un matrimonio anche quando non ha colpe.

Cosa ha da perdere una donna nel tradire il marito? Cosa rischia? Ha solo da guadagnarci.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente siamo tutti rispettosi della legge ed ammettiamo anche un certo margine di errore. Ma non accettiamo sentenze che riteniamo completamente ingiuste. Questo sempre, in tutti i casi, dal tradimento al fisco. Nel caso di un uomo che si è sempre fatto carico delle sue responsabilitá, scoprire di essere stato tradito, perdere la quotidianità con i figli, perdere la casa, acquisire obblighi di mantenimento difficilmente sostenibili, può comportare in alcuni soggetti reazioni estreme, che vanno dalla violenza verso il prossimo a quella verso se stessi. Andrebbe introdotto il reato di tradimento, almeno quando è in corso una convivenza di almeno 3 anni, e chi lo compie dovrebbe pagarne le conseguenze. Non si capisce perchè in una societá orientata alle pari opportunitá debba essere sempre l'uomo a pagare il prezzo del fallimento di un matrimonio anche quando non ha colpe.
> 
> Cosa ha da perdere una donna nel tradire il marito? Cosa rischia? Ha solo da guadagnarci.
> 
> S*B


Il tradimento era reato. E' stato non più considerato reato perché era troppo complesso provarlo. Senza dire che era reato quando lo commetteva la donna, per l'uomo solo se vi era concubinaggio o pubblico scandalo.


----------



## Zod (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento era reato. E' stato non più considerato reato perché era troppo complesso provarlo. Senza dire che era reato quando lo commetteva la donna, per l'uomo solo se vi era concubinaggio o pubblico scandalo.


Ma cosa cambia dal dimostrare il reato di tradimento, quando esisteva, al dimostrare l'addebito in separazione per abbandono del tetto coniugale? Non comporta le stesse invasioni della privacy?

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma cosa cambia dal dimostrare il reato di tradimento, quando esisteva, al dimostrare l'addebito in separazione per abbandono del tetto coniugale? Non comporta le stesse invasioni della privacy?
> 
> S*B


Scherzi? Si dovevano avere le prove della flagranza di reato con l'irruzione in camera da letto.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente siamo tutti rispettosi della legge ed ammettiamo anche un certo margine di errore. Ma non accettiamo sentenze che riteniamo completamente ingiuste. Questo sempre, in tutti i casi, dal tradimento al fisco. Nel caso di un uomo che si è sempre fatto carico delle sue responsabilitá, scoprire di essere stato tradito, perdere la quotidianità con i figli, perdere la casa, acquisire obblighi di mantenimento difficilmente sostenibili, può comportare in alcuni soggetti reazioni estreme, che vanno dalla violenza verso il prossimo a quella verso se stessi. *Andrebbe introdotto il reato di tradimento, almeno quando è in corso una convivenza di almeno 3 anni, e chi lo compie dovrebbe pagarne le conseguenze.* Non si capisce perchè in una societá orientata alle pari opportunitá debba essere sempre l'uomo a pagare il prezzo del fallimento di un matrimonio anche quando non ha colpe.
> 
> Cosa ha da perdere una donna nel tradire il marito? Cosa rischia? Ha solo da guadagnarci.
> 
> S*B


Ciao

mi sono trovata in una situazione simile. 
stavo per perdere tutto, anche la figlia ... e ricevere niente ... 
non avevamo le cose regolate ... e di mio in quella proprietà, vi era la metà. 
dopo 17/18 anni di vita assieme ... 

progetti di sostituzione ... senza possibilità di appello ...

boh, poi il tutto è andato diversamente. un'altra storia. 
ma quel sentimento ... lo conosco, e non soltanto a riguardo ad un tradimento ... 

La mia reazione è stata differente, ma capisco molto bene, 
che si possa reagire completamente differentemente fino allo estremo! 
a me, quella grinta manca ... 

Sul neretto ... lo hai detto perfettamente! Infatti! :up: ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

si, va bene ... come era una volta ...

la questione è, oggi, come si potrebbe fare? 

sienne


----------



## Zod (16 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzi? Si dovevano avere le prove della flagranza di reato con l'irruzione in camera da letto.


Oggi, cosa cambierebbe dal dimostrare il reato di tradimento, se esistesse, al dimostrare la richiesta di addebito per violazione degli obblighi di fedeltá coniugale?

Perchè è scontato che i figli stiano meglio con la madre, salvo sia lei stessa a non volerli oppure abbia problemi gravi?
Dove sono le pari opportunitá? 
Se passano le adozioni gay dovrebbe finire questa cosa. Anche perchè è da lì che parte tutto, si favoriscono giustamente i figli, si sostiene che debbano stare con la madre, e con questo criterio si favorisce la madre anche quando è una nota zoccola di paese.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Oggi, cosa cambierebbe dal dimostrare il reato di tradimento, se esistesse, al dimostrare la richiesta di addebito per violazione degli obblighi di fedeltá coniugale?
> 
> Perchè è scontato che i figli stiano meglio con la madre, salvo sia lei stessa a non volerli oppure abbia problemi gravi?
> Dove sono le pari opportunitá?
> ...


Il livello di discussione è giunto a un punto che non mi interessa. Stai anche parlando di cose che non esistono.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

credo, che la discussione invece è interessante. 
non so in Italia, ma qui un divorzio ... manda in ginocchio
la parte pagante. impossibilità di rifarsi una vita ... 

conosco alcuni, che sganciano ... e vivono sotto la soglia.
il nuovo compagno di mia cognata, lavora tantissimo ... 
e non arriva a fine mese ... 

una possibilità sarebbe, che la moglie o il marito, riceve un tot
di tempo (2-3anni) per organizzarsi e provvedere da soli al proprio 
mantenimento. 

sienne


----------



## Leda (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo, che la discussione invece è interessante.
> non so in Italia, ma qui un divorzio ... manda in ginocchio
> ...



Mi piace! :up:


----------



## Carola (16 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rosa, ci puo' stare tutto (o quasi), ci si puo' anche innamorare di un altro, ma la chiarezza e il rispetto sono dovuti. Il tempo cambia le persone, nel bene e nel male, ma per me il dovere e la morale sono più' importanti dei sentimenti e ritengo giusto provarci. Il matrimonio non e' il supermarket dell'amore ma qualcosa di molto più' profondo.


Ma le donne dovrebbero lavorare
E mantenersi
Anche io trovo ingiusto quello che accade nei confronti dell uomo
Sul tradim a volte accade per vuoti enormi solo che li x li non valuti  le conseguenza tutto preso a essere felice 
X me fu così
Non ci ragioni tanto


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> pero ... aiaiaiaia ... come si fa, quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo?
> è la cosa più catastrofica che puoi fare! è un'atmosfera terribile per i figli,
> se i genitori si fanno la guerra. loro non devono dover decidere, una cosa
> del genere non lo si può pretendere, proprio in un modo più assoluto! e
> ...


Sienne, ti sei risposta da sola!!! Anche il traditore deve pensare al benessere dei figli e non solo il tradito e forse è il caso che per una sola volta il traditore si pieghi lui stesso, visto che il tradito si è già piegato e lo ha fatto forzatamente. Carissima, io sono un Caterpillar, chi mi conosce sa che non mi fermo mai se giuro qualcosa, quindi bisogna prendere le mie parole con un certo peso, sempre. Brunetta, non è reato fare in modo di rendere la vita un inferno nel mio caso ad una ex moglie, per nulla, non esiste reato di mancanza di collaborazione completa e sgambettamento puntuale. Poi l'acido muriatico sulla macchina o le puntine sulle gomme sono sempre da dimostrare, come ben saprai ci vogliono prove e se uno è bravo non fa delle azioni più di una volta se vuoi ferire qualcuno.

Io lo ripeto, bisogna pensare anche al benessere dei figli anche da parte del traditore, non solo da parte del tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, ti sei risposta da sola!!! Anche il traditore deve pensare al benessere dei figli e non solo il tradito e forse è il caso che per una sola volta il traditore si pieghi lui stesso, visto che il tradito si è già piegato e lo ha fatto forzatamente. Carissima, io sono un Caterpillar, chi mi conosce sa che non mi fermo mai se giuro qualcosa, quindi bisogna prendere le mie parole con un certo peso, sempre. Brunetta, non è reato fare in modo di rendere la vita un inferno nel mio caso ad una ex moglie, per nulla, non esiste reato di mancanza di collaborazione completa e sgambettamento puntuale. Poi l'acido muriatico sulla macchina o le puntine sulle gomme sono sempre da dimostrare, come ben saprai ci vogliono prove e se uno è bravo non fa delle azioni più di una volta se vuoi ferire qualcuno.
> 
> Io lo ripeto, bisogna pensare anche al benessere dei figli anche da parte del traditore, non solo da parte del tradito.


Immagino un gran benessere per i figli se chi si ritiene parte lesa ragionerà e agirà così.


----------



## eagle (16 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Lo so la chiarezzaLo dici a ne che ho confessato?Proprio x questo dico che Qui di chiarezza  mi disp ma ne vedo zeroTu dai idea di avere terrore di perderla nonostante tutto


Cari amici, ora arriva il difficile. Dopo un paio di giorni di evidente nervosismo (un po' la conosco) e' arrivata la rivelazione di mia moglie: ha detto all'altro che non devono più' vedersi.Dovrei essere contento ma non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Un po' tutti me lo avevate anticipato, questo momento mi avrebbe messo di fronte a scelte difficili. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, vi prego di non giudicarmi perche' quello che scrivo e' frutto di sensazioni estemporanee e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di elaborare l'accaduto. Mia moglie ha pianto tutto il giorno, mi dice che e' devastata dal dolore, e' preda di una evidente crisi depressiva e si dice profondamente infelice. Cio' mi fa pensare che la sua decisione, peraltro non condivisa da lui, non sia stata ben ponderata ma sia un tentativo di fuga in prossimita' delle ferie estive nella speranza che il tempo e la lontananza sanino una situazione ingestibile.Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto notare che non si puo' chiudere una relaziome in un batter d'occhio, e questo lo condivido, ma le mie sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Per iniziare un percorso di riconciliazione, come ho detto anche a mia moglie, ci vogliono grande coraggio e determinazione, e non mi sembra che lei sia pronta.Poi ci sono io. Sara' forse l'estate, sara' forse un certo disincanto, ma in questi giorni mi ritrovo a pensare che merito di più', che ho una grande voglia di avere accanto una persona che mi apprezzi e mi ami veramente. Potrei rimanere con una donna che in ogni istante, in ogni gesto, con i suoi occhi mi ricorderebbe che non mi amaa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari amici, ora arriva il difficile. Dopo un paio di giorni di evidente nervosismo (un po' la conosco) e' arrivata la rivelazione di mia moglie: ha detto all'altro che non devono più' vedersi.Dovrei essere contento ma non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Un po' tutti me lo avevate anticipato, questo momento mi avrebbe messo di fronte a scelte difficili. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, vi prego di non giudicarmi perche' quello che scrivo e' frutto di sensazioni estemporanee e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di elaborare l'accaduto. Mia moglie ha pianto tutto il giorno, mi dice che e' devastata dal dolore, e' preda di una evidente crisi depressiva e si dice profondamente infelice. Cio' mi fa pensare che la sua decisione, peraltro non condivisa da lui, non sia stata ben ponderata ma sia un tentativo di fuga in prossimita' delle ferie estive nella speranza che il tempo e la lontananza sanino una situazione ingestibile.Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto notare che non si puo' chiudere una relaziome in un batter d'occhio, e questo lo condivido, ma le mie sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Per iniziare un percorso di riconciliazione, come ho detto anche a mia moglie, ci vogliono grande coraggio e determinazione,* e non mi sembra che lei sia pronta.*Poi ci sono io. Sara' forse l'estate, sara' forse un certo disincanto, ma in questi giorni mi ritrovo a pensare che *merito di più', che ho una grande voglia di avere accanto una persona che mi apprezzi e mi ami veramente. Potrei rimanere con una donna che in ogni istante, in ogni gesto, con i suoi occhi mi ricorderebbe che non mi amaa?*


no, non è pronta, e nemmeno tu sei pronto per simili affermazioni (rosso)


----------



## eagle (16 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non è pronta, e nemmeno tu sei pronto per simili affermazioni (rosso)


E' tutto cosi' veloce, sembra di stare su una giostra impazzita.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari amici, ora arriva il difficile. Dopo un paio di giorni di evidente nervosismo (un po' la conosco) e' arrivata la rivelazione di mia moglie: ha detto all'altro che non devono più' vedersi.Dovrei essere contento ma non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Un po' tutti me lo avevate anticipato, questo momento mi avrebbe messo di fronte a scelte difficili. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, vi prego di non giudicarmi perche' quello che scrivo e' frutto di sensazioni estemporanee e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di elaborare l'accaduto. Mia moglie ha pianto tutto il giorno, mi dice che e' devastata dal dolore, e' preda di una evidente crisi depressiva e si dice profondamente infelice. Cio' mi fa pensare che la sua decisione, peraltro non condivisa da lui, non sia stata ben ponderata ma sia un tentativo di fuga in prossimita' delle ferie estive nella speranza che il tempo e la lontananza sanino una situazione ingestibile.Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto notare che non si puo' chiudere una relaziome in un batter d'occhio, e questo lo condivido, ma le mie sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Per iniziare un percorso di riconciliazione, come ho detto anche a mia moglie, ci vogliono grande coraggio e determinazione, e non mi sembra che lei sia pronta.Poi ci sono io. Sara' forse l'estate, sara' forse un certo disincanto, ma in questi giorni mi ritrovo a pensare che merito di più', che ho una grande voglia di avere accanto una persona che mi apprezzi e mi ami veramente. Potrei rimanere con una donna che in ogni istante, in ogni gesto, con i suoi occhi mi ricorderebbe che non mi amaa?


Caro eagle  te e Tua moglie siete passati attraverso la tempesta che travolgendovi ha lasciato diverse macerie, c'è' da ricostruire tanto e come dici tu con determinazione, coraggio ed aggiungo io volontà reciproca. Ora però mi sembra presto per pretendere che superiate tutto in poco tempo. Ti consiglierei di proseguire nelle vostre intenzioni due mesi separati x occuparvi dei figli. Non mi stupisce che tua moglie sia in crisi ha comunque fatto un passo necessario per lei per capire ciò che realmente vuole, tu avrai due mesi di tempo per vivere più serenamente e riflettere con calma  tempo al tempo e vale x entrambi


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro eagle  te e Tua moglie siete passati attraverso la tempesta che travolgendovi ha lasciato diverse macerie, c'è' da ricostruire tanto e come dici tu con determinazione, coraggio ed aggiungo io volontà reciproca. Ora però mi sembra presto per pretendere che superiate tutto in poco tempo. *Ti consiglierei di proseguire nelle vostre intenzioni due mesi separati x occuparvi dei figli*. Non mi stupisce che tua moglie sia in crisi ha comunque fatto un passo necessario per lei per capire ciò che realmente vuole, tu avrai due mesi di tempo per vivere più serenamente e riflettere con calma  tempo al tempo e vale x entrambi



Penso di quotare...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' tutto cosi' veloce, sembra di stare su una giostra impazzita.


Ci si sente così. E tra due giorni potresti pensare cose diverse. Dovete passare attraverso la tempesta.


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagino un gran benessere per i figli se chi si ritiene parte lesa ragionerà e agirà così.


Nel 99% dei casi in un tradimento la parte lesa è il tradito, non è una questione da portare a dover essere tanto compresa, in questo caso la chiarezza la fa da padrona, il tradito che è parte lesa può non voler essere ulteriormente preso per il culo e in questo sta nel traditore la responsabilità di quello che farà vivere ai figli, solo nel traditore che ha la scelta nelle sue mani. Per il benessere dei figli è meglio stare soli senza l'amante oppure l'amante è così necessario da dover innescare una guerra incredibile? Penso che la risposta sia facilissima, ma se non lo è forse è il caso di interrogarsi perchè cazzo si è diventati genitori!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, non è pronta, e nemmeno tu sei pronto per simili affermazioni (rosso)


Ma lo gheto rubinà?
Varda eh?

La mattana procede...se solo sapessero...in quali imprese mi cimento...no?
Moglie mi ha sgamato che ho un amica qui e quindi mi ha sgnaccato dietro due iene petulanti come guardiane...

Ma dici il vero...
Lei è infigata e piange...

Ma Eagle massa bon
Cioè non so quale marito nel vedere la moglie piangere per un perduto amore adulterino
Non la riempiria de sciafoni in tel muso...

E poi le direbbe moglie almeno ora piangi per il dolore che IO ti ho arrecato a furia di sberle...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel 99% dei casi in un tradimento la parte lesa è il tradito, non è una questione da portare a dover essere tanto compresa, in questo caso la chiarezza la fa da padrona, il tradito che è parte lesa può non voler essere ulteriormente preso per il culo e in questo sta nel traditore la responsabilità di quello che farà vivere ai figli, solo nel traditore che ha la scelta nelle sue mani. Per il benessere dei figli è meglio stare soli senza l'amante oppure l'amante è così necessario da dover innescare una guerra incredibile? Penso che la risposta sia facilissima, ma se non lo è forse è il caso di interrogarsi perchè cazzo si è diventati genitori!



Daniele non sta fare el mona...
Tieni alto il tono per carità
sono stufo che vogliano sempre farti passare per un pazzo criminale...no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari amici, ora arriva il difficile. Dopo un paio di giorni di evidente nervosismo (un po' la conosco) e' arrivata la rivelazione di mia moglie: ha detto all'altro che non devono più' vedersi.Dovrei essere contento ma non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Un po' tutti me lo avevate anticipato, questo momento mi avrebbe messo di fronte a scelte difficili. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, vi prego di non giudicarmi perche' quello che scrivo e' frutto di sensazioni estemporanee e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di elaborare l'accaduto. Mia moglie ha pianto tutto il giorno, mi dice che e' devastata dal dolore, e' preda di una evidente crisi depressiva e si dice profondamente infelice. Cio' mi fa pensare che la sua decisione, peraltro non condivisa da lui, non sia stata ben ponderata ma sia un tentativo di fuga in prossimita' delle ferie estive nella speranza che il tempo e la lontananza sanino una situazione ingestibile.Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto notare che non si puo' chiudere una relaziome in un batter d'occhio, e questo lo condivido, ma le mie sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Per iniziare un percorso di riconciliazione, come ho detto anche a mia moglie, ci vogliono grande coraggio e determinazione, e non mi sembra che lei sia pronta.Poi ci sono io. Sara' forse l'estate, sara' forse un certo disincanto, ma in questi giorni mi ritrovo a pensare che merito di più', che ho una grande voglia di avere accanto una persona che mi apprezzi e mi ami veramente. Potrei rimanere con una donna che in ogni istante, in ogni gesto, con i suoi occhi mi ricorderebbe che non mi amaa?


Fanculo maledetti avatar che si somigliano
Ho dovuto rileggere due volte e quasi mi attaccavo al telefono...
Pensavo che fosse Ultimo a scrivere...

Ma ti rendi conto che tua moglie....

Devastata dal dolore? Ma quale dolore dei andiamo...

Senti tu la devi lasciar perdere per un po' che vedrai che viene lei in cerca...

Si che ci puoi rimanere: basta che non la ami tu, e che vieppiù te ne strasbatti i maroni di lei...

Ce la fai o no a prendere le distanze da lei...ma porca troia con tutto il ben di dio che ci sta a sto mondo...

Pensi troppo a lei...troppo...

Ma pensa ciò devastata dal dolore
è in pena perchè ha perso un pene

Ma scolta la Matra per pietà...
Sai conoscendo suo marito
se solo la contessa si impietosisse
e facesse una sola lacrima per un dispiacere da amichetto...

le converebbe dire al marito
maledetto moscerin in un occhio

altrimenti la vedremmo volare
per aria
novella baronessa di muhlhausen

Io se trovassi mia moglie devastata dal dolore
perchè non può vivere la sua love story
ai confini della realtà 

le riderei vieppiù in faccia dicendole

Ah ero io quello immaturo
che correva dietro a poje e mistieri?

Ma guardati che hai 50 anni da romai...
e sei lì che piangi come un adolescente...

Poi chiameremi mia figlia...
E le direi guarda che cojona la mamma piange
perchè non può stare con uno dei suoi spasimanti....

Insomma Eagle
ora lei è nella graticola

che frigga un po'

e tu vai in vacanza....

Sai che ho stanato...un posticino che....


----------



## andrea53 (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi chiameremi mia figlia...
> E le direi guarda che cojona la mamma piange
> perchè non può stare con uno dei suoi spasimanti....
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::applauso:


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fanculo maledetti avatar che si somigliano
> Ho dovuto rileggere due volte e quasi mi attaccavo al telefono...
> Pensavo che fosse Ultimo a scrivere...
> 
> ...


Discorso interessante da approfondire...


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fanculo maledetti avatar che si somigliano
> Ho dovuto rileggere due volte e quasi mi attaccavo al telefono...
> Pensavo che fosse Ultimo a scrivere...
> 
> ...


Sarà un caso, ma appena l'ho messa con le spalle al muro imponendole una decisione entro l'estate qualcosa di è mosso. Hai ragione, me ne devo sbattere, adesso frigga un pò lei poi vedremo.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

sono atteggi infantili davvero ci va il cervello in pappa

ma capisco tua moglie a mec apitava uguale diventare + nervosa qnd chiudevo con altro

evidentem alla base c'è un matromonio che davvero non funzionava + e generava solo stress
x me almenoe ra così
anche mio marito uomo tutto di un pezzo ..spevantava così compresso e indifferente

non s eagle io la lscerei davvero tranquilla che se sceglie te sia non solo per dovere s eno risalta fuori a breve sua insoddisfazione


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Cmq queste  storie non portano  a nulla di buono
Rarissimi casi sono credo quelli che effettivamente era un amore tale da mettere in discussione famiglia figli
Basta vedere qui dentro, ricordo storie in cui credo i protagonisti fossero innamorati ma alla fine prevalse il buonsenso
Sono scelte di responsabilità e di amore verso i figli
Di paura del nuovo certo ma soptutto paura di cambiamenti imposti ad altri
Eppure io non lo vorrei un uomo che rinuncia ad altra donna x dovere e non per me

Non bisognerebbe proprio iniziare certi voli pindarici
E vivere  come lothar  e tebe x me impossibile
X me è impensabile amare e tradire però non mi verrebbe in mente credo e forse me ne pentirei tempo zero
Quando invece ti innamori o credi di…è diverso il tuo rapporto era penso peggio di ciò che credevi

Io sto lavorando su questo.


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> sono atteggi infantili davvero ci va il cervello in pappa
> 
> ma capisco tua moglie a mec apitava uguale diventare + nervosa qnd chiudevo con altro
> 
> ...


Cara Rosa,
mia moglie è evidentemente assai insoddisfatta. Probabilmente lo era anche prima di tradirmi, ha avuto il torto di non comunicarmelo o forse io non sono stato capace di percepirlo. In effetti percepisco la sua insofferenza verso il mio modo di affrontare la situazione, ma non sono "compresso e indifferente", sono solo più razionale. Dentro di me sento un vortice incontenibile di passioni ma credo che in famiglia uno fuori di testa basti e avanzi.
La lascerò tranquilla, è giusto che rifletta meglio e che se decide di intraprendere un difficile percorso di riconciliazione lo faccia con maggiore convinzione e voglia di combattere.


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq queste  storie non portano  a nulla di buono
> Rarissimi casi sono credo quelli che effettivamente era un amore tale da mettere in discussione famiglia figli
> Basta vedere qui dentro, ricordo storie in cui credo i protagonisti fossero innamorati ma alla fine prevalse il buonsenso
> Sono scelte di responsabilità e di amore verso i figli
> ...


E' ciò su cui sto riflettendo.
Sul secondo punto non lo so, io ci lavorerei volentieri ma per adesso mia moglie non si sente pronta.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq queste  storie non portano  a nulla di buono
> Rarissimi casi sono credo quelli che effettivamente era un amore tale da mettere in discussione famiglia figli
> Basta vedere qui dentro, ricordo storie in cui credo i protagonisti fossero innamorati ma alla fine prevalse il buonsenso
> *Sono scelte di responsabilità e di amore verso i figli
> ...


Che belle parole...... Adesso faccio un po l'ironico ma sono anche serio nello scrivere. Il "non per me" è riferito ad una donna traditrice? Sai la differenza è enorme quanto il concetto stesso di affermazioni dove un traditore/trice potrebbe anche pensare, "io ho tradito, adesso so il male che ho fatto ed è giusto lasciarlo, anche se penso di amarlo, così facendo ci si può riscattare non solo dal tradimento fatto, ma si evitano discorsi di doveri, e magari se non lo si vuole farr per amore, si fa per rispetto a quei doveri che ti portano a pensare al rispetto per l'altro/a. Anche a costo di perdere chi si ama. 

I pensieri sopra scritti non mi appartengono, sono solo entrato in una dinamica che tu hai scritto. Avessi capito male quello che tu hai scritto, ritiro subito quanto ho scritto.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Utlimo io ho tradito perché non amavo più
Volevo bene ma i ns rapporti erando davvero amichevoli/indifferenti se non xgestione magagne
Ci va ma buon dio nn solo questo
Non solo per sesso
Non c’era condivisione progettualità
Io vorrei non fare così fatica a rinunciare all’altro e vorrei riprovarci con mio marito con convinzione
Per questo ho detto tutto, non per liberarmi coscienza ma perché credo in noi come persone

Lui è disp a perdonare perché dice che ha realizzato  da solo con il terapista  che è un presuntuoso
Che crede di dare ma non da e di questo si rammarica 
Di anni di assoluta distanza e non parlo dei km


Intendevo insomma dire che se riparte non voglio sia solo x dovere
Non voglio che lui stia con me x i tre figli e io cosi x lui
Se si è allontanato ci sarà una colpa anche mia non gli davo + cose  + 
Se continua non voglio sia un ripiego perché teniamo famiglia
Non solo questo che è imp ma non solo


Situaz molto diversa da eagle cmq


----------



## Anais (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' ciò su cui sto riflettendo.
> Sul secondo punto non lo so, io ci lavorerei volentieri ma per adesso mia moglie non si sente pronta.


Ciao Eagle.
Io credo che tua moglie tornerà sui suoi passi.
Si è spinta troppo avanti, senza rifelettere. Forse credeva fosse molto meno doloroso e problematico di quanto poi, ovviamente, si è rivelato.
Ha agito da immatura e superficiale.
Vedrai, resterà in famiglia. Come però, onestamente non lo so.
La mia previsione è che: fra un pò intraprenderete una terapia di coppia, vi riavvicinerete e condurrete una vita di coppia accettabile. Famiglia salva. 
E direi che potrebbe andare bene così, anche se forse fra di voi non tornerà più l'affiatamento di un tempo (sempre che ci sia stato). 
Tu hai fatto e stai facendo il possibile. Continua così, non mollare e vedrai che tutto rientrerà. Credo che stiate prendendo la giusta direzione per riappacificarvi, hai un senso molto forte del dovere e credo sia giusto.
L'importante è che, una volta tornati insieme, non vi rendiate la vita difficile una con l'altro, ma viviate il più possibile pacificamente, anche se il sentimento fra voi potrebbe restare spento.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Utlimo io ho tradito perché non amavo più
> Volevo bene ma i ns rapporti erando davvero amichevoli/indifferenti se non xgestione magagne
> Ci va ma buon dio nn solo questo
> Non solo per sesso
> ...


Rosa,
abbiamo capito che tu tradivi perchè non amavi più tuo marito. Non ho capito se amavi (ami) la persona con cui lo hai tradito. Se così fosse non vedo grandi differenze con la mia situazione.
Mia moglie sostiene di avermi tradito perchè non mi amava più e adesso è innamorata di un altro che fa fatica a lasciare. Sta tentando di imporselo per la famiglia e i figli, cosa c'è di tanto diverso?
E' scontato che in questi momenti si veda tutto annebbiato e non si capisca più nulla sui propri reali sentimenti, le cose e le persone che ci circondano ci condizionano inevitabilmente e non credo che possano ritornare l'affetto e la complicità che c'erano, o credevamo ci fossero, prima.


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle.
> Io credo che tua moglie tornerà sui suoi passi.
> Si è spinta troppo avanti, senza rifelettere. Forse credeva fosse molto meno doloroso e problematico di quanto poi, ovviamente, si è rivelato.
> Ha agito da immatura e superficiale.
> ...


*anche se forse fra di voi non tornerà più l'affiatamento di un tempo (sempre che ci sia stato). *
Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto ce ne è stato. Non so come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto senza fermarci in tempo.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Rosa,
> abbiamo capito che tu tradivi perchè non amavi più tuo marito. Non ho capito se amavi (ami) la persona con cui lo hai tradito. Se così fosse non vedo grandi differenze con la mia situazione.
> Mia moglie sostiene di avermi tradito perchè non mi amava più e adesso è innamorata di un altro che fa fatica a lasciare. Sta tentando di imporselo per la famiglia e i figli, cosa c'è di tanto diverso?
> E' scontato che in questi momenti si veda tutto annebbiato e non si capisca più nulla sui propri reali sentimenti, le cose e le persone che ci circondano ci condizionano inevitabilmente e non credo che possano ritornare l'affetto e la complicità che c'erano, o credevamo ci fossero, prima.


Diverso che tu ti sei descritto comeun uomo ing rado di daree che c’era
Io temo mio marito non sia cattivo ma non abbia dentro il saper amare
Io x un po c’ero x tutti e due poi stanchezza delusione..ho mollato

Io credo di si
Di amare altro ma è talmente poco reale capisci pur essendoci condivisione non è vita reale

anche se sa tutto di me anche il peggio… ma sai amare viene dopo tante cose insieme tante difficoltà li sai se ami

Non voglio confondere infatuazione
Per quello ho chiuso e sto sola

Diversa anche perché io ho confessato..non ho mai negato nulla 
Potevo andare avanti a vivermi tutto noi siamo già in due case diverse x esigenze lavorative
Non facciamo amore da anni 
Ero quasi…perdonabile..no perdonabile no..ma compresnibile avvenisse o a me o a lui
Insomma

Cambia un po’
Poi si certo sia ssomigliano le storie ma le situaz sono diverse anche i personaggi


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *anche se forse fra di voi non tornerà più l'affiatamento di un tempo (sempre che ci sia stato). *
> Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto ce ne è stato. Non so come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto senza fermarci in tempo.


ecco vedi qui no

X quello non comprendo cosa possa essere scattato li..
Una sbandata puos tarci ma non metti in discussione tutto in unc otnesto cosi 
Sembra davvero sia andata fuori di testa

Qui era diverso 
Tanto


----------



## Anais (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *anche se forse fra di voi non tornerà più l'affiatamento di un tempo (sempre che ci sia stato). *
> Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto ce ne è stato. Non so come abbiamo fatto ad arrivare a questo punto senza fermarci in tempo.


Allora, se ce n'è stato, vedrete, lo ritroverete. Vi ritroverete.
Le terapie di coppia servono a far riemergere i motivi per i quali ci si è scelti e portano a capire se il sentimento e la voglia di stare insieme è solo sopita ma che, con qualche spinta, può tornare a farsi sentire.
Con l'apertura che stai dimostrando verso la situazione, sono convinta che presto, questo terribile periodo passerà


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Utlimo io ho tradito perché non amavo più
> Volevo bene ma i ns rapporti erando davvero amichevoli/indifferenti se non xgestione magagne
> Ci va ma buon dio nn solo questo
> Non solo per sesso
> ...



Bhe se la metti come discussione alla tua situazione per quello che sono state ed adesso sono modalità vostre, cioè della tua famiglia e di quello che "tu e tuo marito" volete, ok.


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Diverso che tu ti sei descritto comeun uomo ing rado di daree che c’era
> Io temo mio marito non sia cattivo ma non abbia dentro il saper amare
> Io x un po c’ero x tutti e due poi stanchezza delusione..ho mollato
> 
> ...


La tua situazione somiglia a quella del suo amante. Mi risulta che lui vivesse separato in casa da quasi un anno e che ne avesse parlato con la moglie con cui erano già giunti a questa conclusione. Probabilmente mia moglie viveva un disagio, seppur minore, ed ha incontrato la persona giusta al momento giusto che le ha fatto accelerare certe conclusioni.


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Allora, se ce n'è stato, vedrete, lo ritroverete. Vi ritroverete.
> Le terapie di coppia servono a far riemergere i motivi per i quali ci si è scelti e portano a capire se il sentimento e la voglia di stare insieme è solo sopita ma che, con qualche spinta, può tornare a farsi sentire.
> Con l'apertura che stai dimostrando verso la situazione, sono convinta che presto, questo terribile periodo passerà


Non sono uno psicologo ma è quello che ho già proposto a mia moglie, proprio con l'obiettivo di far riemergere i sentimenti sopiti, se ancora se ce ne sono. Non è ancora pronta, posso capirla ed aspettare ancora un pò (non troppo...).


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

MA se ti andasse tutto bene...un bel pestaggio all'amante, no??? Posso dirti che è una soddisfazione non da poco!


----------



## eagle (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> MA se ti andasse tutto bene...un bel pestaggio all'amante, no??? Posso dirti che è una soddisfazione non da poco!


La soddisfazione più grande sarebbe riavere quello che ho perduto (con il cuore).


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> La soddisfazione più grande sarebbe riavere quello che ho perduto (con il cuore).


 


Cmq complimenti  x come stai reagendo
Io non ne avrei la forza
Devi amarla davvero molto e forse alla spalle avevate davvero un rapporto unico

Che tristezza che anche inq eusti casi poi non prevalga il sentimento
Daniele ma l’amante che ne puo?

Pestarlo?
Lei mica era obbligata anzi guarda eagle che uomo è…


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> La tua situazione somiglia a quella del suo amante. Mi risulta che lui vivesse separato in casa da quasi un anno e che ne avesse parlato con la moglie con cui erano già giunti a questa conclusione. Probabilmente mia moglie viveva un disagio, seppur minore, ed ha incontrato la persona giusta al momento giusto che le ha fatto accelerare certe conclusioni.


 


Non so
Noi viviamo in due città diverse lui è un manager abbast importante in giro x il mondo 

Parlato nemmeno
Io ne aprlavo lui non vuole dice perdermi

Inzio anche a capire perché di certi limiti, cresciutoa sua volta mio marito nel  benessere ma poco affetto

Tutto ha origine da li o molto
Aveva vuoti suoi altrochè vedere i miei  creati da distanza ecc

X me un po duretta ma vedremo

La persona giusta …x me è + un egoismo il tradimento ma capisco che altro voglia trovarci x forza delle motivazioni piu nobili
E te lo dice una  traditrice


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> La soddisfazione più grande sarebbe riavere quello che ho perduto (con il cuore).



Ma non sei stato tu a perderlo, non lo hai perso. hai trovato delle realtà che poco a che fare hanno con le favole. 

Puoi evolverti nei pensieri, nell'accettare situazioni che magari pensavi non avresti mai accettato, puoi questo ed altro ancora, ma in una realtà dove capisci che sei soltanto tu a volere qualcosa... puoi soltanto andare avanti pensando a quello che tu hai costruito e non a quello che altri hanno sgretolato, e su questo riuscire a non solo a prenderne atto, ma ad esserne anche orgogliosi, e meno orgoglioso sugli sbagli che si sono commessi e che si commetteranno sempre.


----------



## Anais (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> MA se ti andasse tutto bene...un bel pestaggio all'amante, no??? Posso dirti che è una soddisfazione non da poco!


Ma smettila!!
Cos'è, gli consigli di sfogare la rabbia su di lui perchè in realtà vorresti che la sfogasse su di lei?????
Oh, il tizio ha solo preso ciò che gli è stato offerto. Mica l'ha costretta a innamorarsi di lui.
Eagle sta facendo benissimo da solo.
Ma poi, che consigli del cazzo sono quelli di andare a pestare qualcuno. Non è che il tipo starebbe li, inerme a prendersele. Gliene ridarebbe. E via, che goduria, tornare a casa pure con la mascella spaccata o qualche dente in meno.
Per fortuna che sti consigli sono dati giusto per dire qualcosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma lo gheto rubinà?*
> Varda eh?
> 
> La mattana procede...se solo sapessero...in quali imprese mi cimento...no?
> ...


ma no conte, rosso era riferito all'affermazione di eagle che ho rosseggiato! 

proprio due iene


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma smettila!!
> Cos'è, gli consigli di sfogare la rabbia su di lui perchè in realtà vorresti che la sfogasse su di lei?????
> Oh, il tizio ha solo preso ciò che gli è stato offerto. Mica l'ha costretta a innamorarsi di lui.
> Eagle sta facendo benissimo da solo.
> ...


Ma, di solito gli amanti sono dei pavidi rottinculo, quindi non le darebbe, le prenderebbe piagnucolando come un bambino, come tutti i vili. Il tizio da me ( e gli telefonai), cercò di farsi passare per Milanese con l'evidente accento romano...vuoi passare per non romano??? Impara a usare un accento neutro, vile coglione. Ma quanto era servile nei miei confronti, quando disse che lui ha preso quello che gli si era dato, gli dissi che pur sapendo che era fidanzata cercò di convincerla in tutti i modi riuscendoci. Poi gli ho ricordato il numero della sua targa dell'auto e di dove abitava e gli dissi che se mi fosse girata male potevo benissimo trovarlo...ecco li è diventato ancor più vile il coglionazzo. Adesso, ditemi, come fate uscire con siffatti coglioni traditrici del cazzo? Tutti grandiosi uomini davanti a voi, mentre sono solo dei vili puttanieri di merda.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Ma Daniele non sono tutti così
Io con un coglione  così manco un caffè
E lo capisci se hai a che fare con un pirla del genere
Io avessi trovato un pirla di tale entità ....non me lo sarei cacato

Dai su pare uno da film amici miei


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma, di solito gli amanti sono dei pavidi rottinculo, quindi non le darebbe, le prenderebbe piagnucolando come un bambino, come tutti i vili.* Il tizio da me ( e gli telefonai), cercò di farsi passare per Milanese con l'evidente accento romano*...vuoi passare per non romano??? Impara a usare un accento neutro, vile coglione. *Ma quanto era servile nei miei confronti*, quando disse che lui ha preso quello che gli si era dato, gli dissi che pur sapendo che era fidanzata cercò di convincerla in tutti i modi riuscendoci. Poi gli ho ricordato il numero della sua targa dell'auto e di dove abitava e gli dissi che se mi fosse girata male potevo benissimo trovarlo...ecco li è diventato ancor più vile il coglionazzo. Adesso, ditemi, *come fate uscire con siffatti coglioni traditrici del cazzo?* Tutti grandiosi uomini davanti a voi, mentre sono solo dei vili puttanieri di merda.



guarda, hai trovato il coglione di turno
forse te l'ho già detto che la colpa più grave della tua ex è averti tradito con un coglione che neanche a cercarlo col lanternino lo trovavi e come si fa a uscire con gente del genere chiedilo a lei, la prossima volta che le telefonerai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Ma Daniele non sono tutti così*
> Io con un coglione  così manco un caffè
> E lo capisci se hai a che fare con un pirla del genere
> *Io avessi trovato un pirla di tale entità ....non me lo sarei cacato*
> ...



*beh, tre quarti

*sul rosso: non ti allargare che non si sa mai nella vita (mia, tua, di tutti)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel 99% dei casi in un tradimento la parte lesa è il tradito, non è una questione da portare a dover essere tanto compresa, in questo caso la chiarezza la fa da padrona, il tradito che è parte lesa può non voler essere ulteriormente preso per il culo e in questo sta nel traditore la responsabilità di quello che farà vivere ai figli, solo nel traditore che ha la scelta nelle sue mani. Per il benessere dei figli è meglio stare soli senza l'amante oppure l'amante è così necessario da dover innescare una guerra incredibile? Penso che la risposta sia facilissima, ma se non lo è forse è il caso di interrogarsi perchè cazzo si è diventati genitori!


Tu non hai figli ma, secondo me, non hai mai avuto neanche un cocorito.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> MA se ti andasse tutto bene...un bel pestaggio all'amante, no??? Posso dirti che è una soddisfazione non da poco!


ancora con queste minchiate?? ..... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Cmq queste  storie non portano  a nulla di buono
> Rarissimi casi sono credo quelli che effettivamente era un amore tale da mettere in discussione famiglia figli
> Basta vedere qui dentro, ricordo storie in cui credo i protagonisti fossero innamorati ma alla fine prevalse il buonsenso
> Sono scelte di responsabilità e di amore verso i figli
> ...


Per me ci devi lavorare ancora perché confondi e mescoli le cose. L'amore romantico può essere (ma anche no) la spinta che porta a creare una famiglia. In quella creazione contano però anche altri aspetti come il luogo di lavoro di entrambi, gli impegni orai, le disponibilità economiche, condizioni sociali, famiglie d'origine, concordanza di visione della vita ecc. Tanto più questi aspetti vanno considerati quando una famiglia c'è già. Se qualcuno con un paio di figli scegliesse sullo spirito dell'amore romantico non sarebbe una persona che privilegia i sentimenti, rispetto alla ragione, ma un deficiente (per me eh).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Utlimo io ho tradito perché non amavo più
> Volevo bene ma i ns rapporti erando davvero amichevoli/indifferenti se non xgestione magagne
> Ci va ma buon dio nn solo questo
> Non solo per sesso
> ...


Appunto!


----------



## Anais (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma, di solito gli amanti sono dei pavidi rottinculo, quindi non le darebbe, le prenderebbe piagnucolando come un bambino, come tutti i vili. Il tizio da me ( e gli telefonai), cercò di farsi passare per Milanese con l'evidente accento romano...vuoi passare per non romano??? Impara a usare un accento neutro, vile coglione. Ma quanto era servile nei miei confronti, quando disse che lui ha preso quello che gli si era dato, gli dissi che pur sapendo che era fidanzata cercò di convincerla in tutti i modi riuscendoci. Poi gli ho ricordato il numero della sua targa dell'auto e di dove abitava e gli dissi che se mi fosse girata male potevo benissimo trovarlo...ecco li è diventato ancor più vile il coglionazzo. Adesso, ditemi, come fate uscire con siffatti coglioni traditrici del cazzo? Tutti grandiosi uomini davanti a voi, mentre sono solo dei vili puttanieri di merda.


Daniele, ho intuito la tua storia.
Ma mi sembra che tue  la tua ex compagna non aveste figli..
Hai sofferto ok, ma te lo dico con il cuore...basta, non arrovellarti più su ciò che è stato.
Hai la vita davanti, ti rifarai una vita. 
Lei ti ha fatto male, ok. Ma ci sei andato di mezzo tu. Solo tu. Pensa a questo. Se doveva succedere, è stato meglio che sia successo intanto che non c'erano altre persone di mezzo (vedi figli).
Hai ancora tutto da costruire. Ma non leggi le storie che ci sono qui?
Non senti il dolore di madri e padri che vedono tirati  in mezzo ai loro sbagli la vita di terze persone?
Ma liberati di quella persona per te negativa, niente ti tiene legato a lei. Niente.
E non stare a pensare che lei debba soffrire, sprechi solo delle energie importanti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Daniele, ho intuito la tua storia.
> Ma mi sembra che tue  la tua ex compagna non aveste figli..
> Hai sofferto ok, ma te lo dico con il cuore...basta, non arrovellarti più su ciò che è stato.
> Hai la vita davanti, ti rifarai una vita.
> ...


Sei sicuramente una nuova utente, chi lo legge per qualche mese ci rinuncia


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> guarda, hai trovato il coglione di turno
> forse te l'ho già detto che la colpa più grave della tua ex è averti tradito con un coglione che neanche a cercarlo col lanternino lo trovavi e come si fa a uscire con gente del genere chiedilo a lei, la prossima volta che le telefonerai


Quoto
Ma lei che disse a sua discolpa?
Perché o pure tu Daniele sei un coglione pazzesco
O non capisco


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *beh, tre quarti
> 
> *sul rosso: non ti allargare che non si sa mai nella vita (mia, tua, di tutti)


Si x carità mai dire mai
Ma credimi mi capita costantemente anche solo x lavoro 
Di coglioni pieno il mondo
Se giri conosci e buon dio....
Uomini che colleghe si farebbero subito a me danno senso ribrezzo
Purtroppo dico a volte eh 
No dai
In questo mi conosco bene


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuramente una nuova utente, chi lo legge per qualche mese ci rinuncia


ma anche meno..


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si x carità mai dire mai
> Ma credimi mi capita costantemente anche solo x lavoro
> Di coglioni pieno il mondo
> Se giri conosci e buon dio....
> ...


Ci sono donne fortunate


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono donne fortunate


Tu scherzi ma..io sempre avuto difficoltà trovare uomini interessanti
Carini magari si ma uscivo qualche sera e poi..bon

Non ne faccio un vanto ma sono così:incazzato:


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci devi lavorare ancora perché confondi e mescoli le cose. L'amore romantico può essere (ma anche no) la spinta che porta a creare una famiglia. In quella creazione contano però anche altri aspetti come il luogo di lavoro di entrambi, gli impegni orai, le disponibilità economiche, condizioni sociali, famiglie d'origine, concordanza di visione della vita ecc. Tanto più questi aspetti vanno considerati quando una famiglia c'è già. Se qualcuno con un paio di figli scegliesse sullo spirito dell'amore romantico non sarebbe una persona che privilegia i sentimenti, rispetto alla ragione, ma un deficiente (per me eh).


Ma si brunetta
Certo
Lo so bene
X questo la moglie di eagle ecc mi apiono fuori di melone e nemmeno poco
Io mai preso in considerazione fughe per l’altro ma zero

Sarei incapace di intendere e volere


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma..io sempre avuto difficoltà trovare uomini interessanti
> Carini magari si ma uscivo qualche sera e poi..bon
> 
> Non ne faccio un vanto ma sono così:incazzato:


Scherzavo, dicendo sul serio. Io sono come te. Magari avessi più facilità!


----------



## Diletta (17 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cari amici, ora arriva il difficile. Dopo un paio di giorni di evidente nervosismo (un po' la conosco) e' arrivata la rivelazione di mia moglie: ha detto all'altro che non devono più' vedersi.Dovrei essere contento ma non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Un po' tutti me lo avevate anticipato, questo momento mi avrebbe messo di fronte a scelte difficili. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, vi prego di non giudicarmi perche' quello che scrivo e' frutto di sensazioni estemporanee e non ho ancora avuto il tempo di elaborare l'accaduto. Mia moglie ha pianto tutto il giorno, mi dice che e' devastata dal dolore, e' preda di una evidente crisi depressiva e si dice profondamente infelice. Cio' mi fa pensare che la sua decisione, peraltro non condivisa da lui, non sia stata ben ponderata ma sia un tentativo di fuga in prossimita' delle ferie estive nella speranza che il tempo e la lontananza sanino una situazione ingestibile.Qualcuno in passato mi ha fatto notare che non si puo' chiudere una relaziome in un batter d'occhio, e questo lo condivido, ma le mie sensazioni non sono affatto positive. Per iniziare un percorso di riconciliazione, come ho detto anche a mia moglie, ci vogliono grande coraggio e determinazione, e non mi sembra che lei sia pronta.Poi ci sono io. Sara' forse l'estate, sara' forse un certo disincanto,* ma in questi giorni mi ritrovo a pensare che merito di più', che ho una grande voglia di avere accanto una persona che mi apprezzi e mi ami veramente. Potrei rimanere con una donna che in ogni istante, in ogni gesto, con i suoi occhi mi ricorderebbe che non mi amaa*?





eagle ha detto:


> Cara Rosa,
> mia moglie è evidentemente assai insoddisfatta. Probabilmente lo era anche prima di tradirmi, ha avuto il torto di non comunicarmelo o forse io non sono stato capace di percepirlo. In effetti percepisco la sua insofferenza verso il mio modo di affrontare la situazione, ma non sono "compresso e indifferente", sono solo più razionale. Dentro di me sento un vortice incontenibile di passioni ma credo che in famiglia uno fuori di testa basti e avanzi.
> *La lascerò tranquilla, è giusto che rifletta meglio* e che se decide di intraprendere un difficile percorso di riconciliazione lo faccia con maggiore convinzione e voglia di combattere.




Caro Eagle, 
sul primo post ho evidenziato quello che secondo me è un grossissimo scoglio e che non dipende mica dalla volontà che ci si mette nel superarlo dato che riguarda quello che si prova nell'animo. 
Non è mia intenzione affondare il coltello nella piaga, e infatti non scriverò il mio commento, e poi, per carità, ciascuno è un mondo a sé con diverse modalità di sentire...

Il pensare di meritare di più e, di conseguenza, il desiderio di trovare qualcuno che risponda a questa aspettativa, è parte integrante di una dolorosissima delusione, io, tuttora lo penso spesso.
Tu stai già vedendo tua moglie con altri occhi e ora come ora questa visione è indubbio che non ti piaccia.
L'altra/o ci ha traditi anche in questo: rivelandosi un'altra persona, pressoché una sconosciuta, quando invece tu hai scelto lei per come era e non parlo di dettagli superficiali, ma di serietà. Non credo che tu ti saresti fatto una famiglia se non l'avessi considerata una donna affidabile in quel senso.
Avresti mai pensato che lei potesse deviare così?
Secondo me c'è anche il doloroso sbigottimento nel farsi questa domanda:
"ma possibile che abbia così sbagliato di valutazione?"  

Sul secondo post, è giusto che tu la lasci tranquilla, a questo punto. Solo che quando avrà le idee più chiare sarai tu ad essere cambiato, lo sei già ora.
Scusami se oggi sono presa da una leggera malinconia...tutto normale anche questa, non si dimenticherà mai, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Eagle,
> sul primo post ho evidenziato quello che secondo me è un grossissimo scoglio e che non dipende mica dalla volontà che ci si mette nel superarlo dato che riguarda quello che si prova nell'animo.
> Non è mia intenzione affondare il coltello nella piaga, e infatti non scriverò il mio commento, e poi, per carità, ciascuno è un mondo a sé con diverse modalità di sentire...
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto. L'essere amato in quel modo è forse un'utopia.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma, di solito gli amanti sono dei pavidi rottinculo, quindi non le darebbe, le prenderebbe piagnucolando come un bambino, come tutti i vili. Il tizio da me ( e gli telefonai), cercò di farsi passare per Milanese con l'evidente accento romano...vuoi passare per non romano??? Impara a usare un accento neutro, vile coglione. Ma quanto era servile nei miei confronti, quando disse che lui ha preso quello che gli si era dato, gli dissi che pur sapendo che era fidanzata cercò di convincerla in tutti i modi riuscendoci. Poi gli ho ricordato il numero della sua targa dell'auto e di dove abitava e gli dissi che se mi fosse girata male potevo benissimo trovarlo...ecco li è diventato ancor più vile il coglionazzo. Adesso, ditemi, come fate uscire con siffatti coglioni traditrici del cazzo? Tutti grandiosi uomini davanti a voi, mentre sono solo dei vili puttanieri di merda.


Intanto il vile e pavido rottinculo ti ha trombato la ragazza sotto il naso. Facile parlare di viltà e pavidi rottinculo. Il tizio voleva trombare senza avere ripercussioni nella sua vita di tutti i giorni: dov'è lo scandalo?

L'idea di trovarsi uno/a stalker fra le palle non piace a tutti e ciascuno di noi è geloso della propria vita borghese, integerrima, ecc. e lui ha (legittimamente) cercato di mettere una pezza. Come si fa a biasimarlo? Il reato penale (e la cosa che desta attenzione sociale) è fare gli stalker, non flirtare (con successo, peraltro) con donne impegnate.


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Intanto il vile e pavido rottinculo ti ha trombato la ragazza sotto il naso. Facile parlare di viltà e pavidi rottinculo. Il tizio voleva trombare senza avere ripercussioni nella sua vita di tutti i giorni: dov'è lo scandalo?. L'idea di trovarsi uno/a stalker fra le palle non piace a tutti. Ciascuno di noi è geloso della propria vita borghese, integerrima, ecc. Lui ha cercato di mettere una pezza. Come si fa a biasimarlo? Il reato penale (e la cosa che desta attenzione sociale) è fare gli stalker, non flirtare (con successo, peraltro) con donne impegnate.


Si in effetti perché prendersela con altro/a
Che coglionata

Qst uan cosa voleva e s’è le presa
Non è tenuto a dirti si sono io
Si difende come puo un cretino
Come un coglione certo ma come puo

Da capire perché una donna che stava con cotanto uomo come te abbia scelto dif arsi trombare da uno cosi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Da capire perché una donna che stava con cotanto uomo come te abbia scelto dif arsi trombare da uno cosi


Questo è un problema del "tradito", non del traditore.

E' come se a me venisse il diabete e mia moglie se la prendesse col sig. Ferrero perchè ha la colpa di produrre la Nutella.

Da capire anche perchè il "tradito" (che di solito è un sedicente molto furbo, integerrimo, moralmente irreprensibile, amorevole, gran lavoratore, ecc.) non abbia capito i desideri, le fantasie, le debolezze, o semplicemente la legittima troiaggine del/della propria partner.


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Questo è un problema del "tradito", non del traditore.
> 
> E' come se a me venisse il diabete e mia moglie se la prendesse col sig. Ferrero perchè ha la colpa di produrre la Nutella.
> 
> Da capire anche perchè il "tradito" (che di solito è un sedicente molto furbo, integerrimo, moralmente irreprensibile, amorevole, gran lavoratore, ecc.) non abbia capito i desideri, le fantasie, le debolezze, o semplicemente la legittima troiaggine del/della propria partner.


Ok, è colpa mia, sempre colpa del tradito del cazzo rottinculo di traditori..


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele non c’è speranza
Ma se eri così prima si capisce questa qui eh che abbia sbroccato
Se non lo eri sei andato davvero fuori di melone
Ma ridursi così xun tradimento è segnale di forte debolezza
Sei andato da qualche dottore che ti sia una mano? Anche in cina che sono bravi

Parlare di omicidio
Tu non stai niente bene caro

Ma niente e mi stupisco non ti banni un amministratore qui 
O sanno che batti i coperchi e stop o non capisco


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> nessun problema per me, se mi gira male da dove sto pago qualcuno e la cara signorina scompare dalla faccia della terra, che me ne frega a me! Se per la sua troiaggine io devo aver vissuto il dramma del tentato suicidio per liberarmi dai miei incubi ed ho colpa di non aver capito lei, allora colpevole per colpevole mi elevo al massimo grado di colpevolezza e la faccio uccidere senza pietà, tanto che me ne frega, tanto da dove sono...questo posso ed anche altro. Mi sono rotto in bocca dei sedicenti finocchi con il culo degli altri che mettono il dubbio su una mia qualche colpevolezza, perchè se ne ho avute di colpe con la prima, con lei non c'è stata una colpa che sia una, se colpa è l'averla aiutata e me ne pento amaramente di averla aiutata con tutto me stesso ad entrare in quella università del cavolo a fare la terapista della neuropsico motricità di sti pompini.


Quindi suppongo che tu reagisca così anche quando gli amici ti tradiscono, non solo per questioni di corna?


----------



## Carola (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, è colpa mia, sempre colpa del tradito del cazzo rottinculo di traditori..


Ma no ma noma vedi come ti inalberi
Non è così non è così

Però non puoi farti ste uscite

Uccidila nella tua testa questo nel senso eliminala come ricordo


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi suppongo che tu reagisca così anche quando gli amici ti tradiscono, non solo per questioni di corna?


Io sono stato tradito da parenti, da amici, da mio padre, da due ragazze che ho onestamente amato...direi che ho fatto la somma complessiva di tradimenti, adesso mi serve solo avere un figlio ed essere tradito da esso ed ho vinto cosa?


----------



## ilnikko (17 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> ....(cut) Da capire anche perchè il "tradito" (che di solito è un sedicente molto furbo, integerrimo, moralmente irreprensibile, amorevole, gran lavoratore, ecc.) non abbia capito i desideri, le fantasie, le debolezze, o semplicemente la legittima troiaggine del/della propria partner.


Legittima troiaggine è statisticamente ininfluente,si tratta in genere piu' banalmente di crisi coniugali,magari trascinate anche per anni...dove viene "facile" (passami il termine,non voglio sminuire le tue eventuali doti di corteggiatore....:mrgreen inserirsi e fare il piacione,spesso in ambito lavorativo. Questo col marito per me c'entra davvero poco. Generalmente dove c'è una donna insoddisfatta per qualsivoglia motivo c'è un Casanova pronto in agguato.Tutto li.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Giugno 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Legittima troiaggine è statisticamente ininfluente,si tratta in genere piu' banalmente di crisi coniugali,magari trascinate anche per anni...dove viene "facile" (passami il termine,non voglio sminuire le tue eventuali doti di corteggiatore....:mrgreen inserirsi e fare il piacione,spesso in ambito lavorativo. Questo col marito per me c'entra davvero poco. Generalmente dove c'è una donna insoddisfatta per qualsivoglia motivo c'è un Casanova pronto in agguato.Tutto li.


Quoto. Mi pare che il senso di quello che ho scritto collima con quello che stai dicendo tu.


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicuramente una nuova utente, chi lo legge per qualche mese ci rinuncia



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quoto!


----------



## Anais (17 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: quoto!


Si lo sono nuova...ma anche se ho capito che va dritto per la sua strada lastricata di odio, mi fa quasi rabbia che uno resti ammanettato per anni a una persona con cui in fondo, non si ha niente da spartire.
Dovrebbe essere piu' semplice cancellare e ripartire


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si lo sono nuova...ma anche se ho capito che va dritto per la sua strada lastricata di odio, mi fa quasi rabbia che uno resti ammanettato per anni a una persona con cui in fondo, non si ha niente da spartire.
> Dovrebbe essere piu' semplice cancellare e ripartire


Se riesci a farlo ragionare ti offro una cena


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no conte, rosso era riferito all'affermazione di eagle che ho rosseggiato!
> 
> proprio due iene


in compenso il rosso lo hanno dato a me....
ciapa un verde va là...
che rosso di sera
bel tempo si spera...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele io cerco di portarti su
che certi tuo ultimi posts 
sono di una originalità e ricchezza unica

ma ti

te te ciavi con le to man...pardio...


Ora Daniele
rifletti su questo:
quando parliamo degli altri parliamo sempre e solo di noi stessi...

Pensaci
e piantala di fare il loro gioco...

Tieni su il tono...


----------



## Zod (17 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono stato tradito da parenti, da amici, da mio padre, da due ragazze che ho onestamente amato...direi che ho fatto la somma complessiva di tradimenti, adesso mi serve solo avere un figlio ed essere tradito da esso ed ho vinto cosa?


Hai tentato il suicidio, quindi hai tradito te stesso. Ben più grave di tutti gli altri tradimenti. Sei un traditore anche tu, dei peggiori.

Chi ti ha tradito ha la colpa di averti tradito, tutto il resto te lo sei fatto da solo. 

S*B


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai tentato il suicidio, quindi hai tradito te stesso. Ben più grave di tutti gli altri tradimenti. Sei un traditore anche tu, dei peggiori.
> 
> Chi ti ha tradito ha la colpa di averti tradito, tutto il resto te lo sei fatto da solo.
> 
> S*B



Ciao

Dissento fortemente!!!! 

Quest'accusa è atroce! 
Tu hai la più pallida idea, cosa si prova quando si arriva a quel punto? 
Quando come unica via, unica liberazione, unico modo per aver un po' di pace ... 
lo vedi solo nello spegnere la tua luce? 

Il resto ... il resto sono conseguenze! conseguenze di una botta dietro l'altra ... 
L'essere umano ha dei limiti di sopportazione ... e quelli vanno rispettati! 

Inoltre ... vivere rimane una scelta ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Inoltre ... vivere rimane una scelta ...
> 
> sienne


Si, vivere rimane una scelta, per una persona come me che decide sempre cosa fare e non accetta la passività di dire, "è così, amen".
Volevo morire perchè il tradimento dell'unica persona che sapeva tutto quello che avevo passato nella mia vita, era per me indicibile, era uno sfregio voluto e cattivo. Ho visuto la morte di mio padre più e più volte dopo quel tradimento, ho rivissuto ogni momento brutto della mia vita, uno dopo l'altro e per me che ho buona memoria, sognarmeli è come viverli perfettamente volta dopo volta, dopo un anno ero distrutto, senza alcuna possibilità di miglioramento ed ho deciso di spegnermi, in modo di ritrovare quella pace che Serena aveva turbato sapendo do farlo.
Non la perdono per mio padre morto, non la perdono per il tradimento delle mie zie, non la perdono per tutto quello che ho vissuto, perchè pur sapendo delle mie fragilità che le avevo confessato, perchè volevo che sapesse chi ero...le ha usate tutte, anche le mie paure per distruggermi, per rendersi più facile la vita.
Ora che mi sono ripreso sono conscio che l'assassino di mio padre è ancora libero e che lei se la gode quella vita di merda che ha senza aver pagato alcun dazio per il male che ha fatto ad una persona che non dico l'amasse, ma che le ha voluto bene...che merda di persona che è stata, che merdaccia.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, vivere rimane una scelta, per una persona come me che decide sempre cosa fare e non accetta la passività di dire, "è così, amen".
> Volevo morire perchè il tradimento dell'unica persona che sapeva tutto quello che avevo passato nella mia vita, era per me indicibile, era uno sfregio voluto e cattivo. Ho visuto la morte di mio padre più e più volte dopo quel tradimento, ho rivissuto ogni momento brutto della mia vita, uno dopo l'altro e per me che ho buona memoria, sognarmeli è come viverli perfettamente volta dopo volta, dopo un anno ero distrutto, senza alcuna possibilità di miglioramento ed ho deciso di spegnermi, in modo di ritrovare quella pace che Serena aveva turbato sapendo do farlo.
> Non la perdono per mio padre morto, non la perdono per il tradimento delle mie zie, non la perdono per tutto quello che ho vissuto, perchè pur sapendo delle mie fragilità che le avevo confessato, perchè volevo che sapesse chi ero...le ha usate tutte, anche le mie paure per distruggermi, per rendersi più facile la vita.
> Ora che mi sono ripreso sono conscio che l'assassino di mio padre è ancora libero e che lei se la gode quella vita di merda che ha senza aver pagato alcun dazio per il male che ha fatto ad una persona che non dico l'amasse, ma che le ha voluto bene...che merda di persona che è stata, che merdaccia.



Ciao Daniele

la vedo anch'io così ... 
il senso di passività è quasi peggio di tutto il resto ... 
è come un accettare con condivisione ... 

per il resto ... difficile immaginare per alcuni. 
le portate di certe esperienze, dipendono dalla storia di una persona ... 
e possono avere un effetto domino ... 

per alcuni ... già solo una parola in un determinato contesto ...
riesce a mettere in moto e far affiorare una catena di avvenimenti insopportabili ... 

hai reagito come meglio hai saputo e potuto ... e i risultati stanno qui ... 

hola   

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai tentato il suicidio, quindi hai tradito te stesso. Ben più grave di tutti gli altri tradimenti. Sei un traditore anche tu, dei peggiori.
> 
> Chi ti ha tradito ha la colpa di averti tradito, tutto il resto te lo sei fatto da solo.
> 
> S*B



verde mio. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, è colpa mia, sempre colpa del tradito del cazzo rottinculo di traditori..


No.
Ma.
Guarda avanti.
Continua a guardare solo avanti.
Ti senti meglio quando guardi avanti... o no?


----------



## Flavia (18 Giugno 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, vivere rimane una scelta, per una persona come me che decide sempre cosa fare e non accetta la passività di dire, "è così, amen".
> Volevo morire perchè il tradimento dell'unica persona che sapeva tutto quello che avevo passato nella mia vita, era per me indicibile, era uno sfregio voluto e cattivo. Ho visuto la morte di mio padre più e più volte dopo quel tradimento, ho rivissuto ogni momento brutto della mia vita, uno dopo l'altro e per me che ho buona memoria, sognarmeli è come viverli perfettamente volta dopo volta, dopo un anno ero distrutto, senza alcuna possibilità di miglioramento ed ho deciso di spegnermi, in modo di ritrovare quella pace che Serena aveva turbato sapendo do farlo.
> Non la perdono per mio padre morto, non la perdono per il tradimento delle mie zie, non la perdono per tutto quello che ho vissuto, perchè pur sapendo delle mie fragilità che le avevo confessato, perchè volevo che sapesse chi ero...le ha usate tutte, anche le mie paure per distruggermi, per rendersi più facile la vita.
> Ora che mi sono ripreso sono conscio che l'assassino di mio padre è ancora libero e che lei se la gode quella vita di merda che ha senza aver pagato alcun dazio per il male che ha fatto ad una persona che non dico l'amasse, ma che le ha voluto bene...che merda di persona che è stata, che merdaccia.


quando si giunge
ad avere simili pensieri
lo stato di sofferenza e malessere
è insostenibile per la persona
pochi possono comprendere
però Daniele non lo hai fatto
non pensare più a lei
dedica tutte le tue energie 
alla donna che hai accanto ora:smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando si giunge
> ad avere simili pensieri
> lo stato di sofferenza e malessere
> è insostenibile per la persona
> ...


flavietta...come stai e ciccio?


----------



## Flavia (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> flavietta...come stai e ciccio?


Minerva cara!
sto così
sto cosà
sto così cosà
Ciccio, è sempre più Ciccio-ne:carneval:

e Ulissino?


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Minerva cara!
> sto così
> sto cosà
> sto così cosà
> ...


sta andando a scuola ed è leggermente meno indisciplinato.
ho scoperto che con la pettorina , senza guinzaglio corto che lo strozzava, lasciato lungo si lascia portare meglio e tira di meno.
ma è sempre un disboscatore: io pianto, lui spianta:unhappy:


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sta andando a scuola ed è leggermente meno indisciplinato.
> ho scoperto che con la pettorina , senza guinzaglio corto che lo strozzava, lasciato lungo si lascia portare meglio e tira di meno.
> ma è sempre un disboscatore: io pianto, lui spianta:unhappy:



no, è un cane giardiniere
ti vorrebbe solo aiutare, anche la mia fa così
anche la gatta, ma meno, viene solo a vedere


----------



## cyemme (19 Giugno 2013)

caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.

Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo. E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.

Posso capire rifiutare me, ma la piccola? L'ha voluta per anni, quando è nata era felicissimo. Ora la piccola è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita, alle serate con la sua amante e ai we al mare con sua amante. Ma come si fa?

Come si fa ad andare avanti? Come si fa a pensare ad altro? io non riesco. Quando lo guardo, mi chiedo dove è finito l'amore che provavo per lui? Come ho fatto a stare così tanti anni con lui e non accorgermi del suo egoismo?

mi sto facendo aiutare da tutti ma a volte vorrei stare da sola nel mio dolore.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.
> 
> Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo. E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
> Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> ...


Che storia orribile... mi spiace tantissimo...
Il fatto che non veda la bambina depone malissimo... ma quando la vede sono soli, o ci sei anche tu?

Cmq, è' passato pochissimo tempo, è impossibile ora pensare ad altro, figuriamoci, nessuno potrebbe chiedertelo...

Spero che tu abbia aiuto per le cose di ogni giorno, amici che ti stiano vicino...


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.
> 
> *Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo.* E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
> Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> ...


Carissima,
mi dispiace tantissimo per la tua situazione, evidentemente siamo molti a dover condividere questa brutta esperienza. E tutti, chi più chi meno, ci meravigliamo che sia potuto succedere proprio a noi.
Credimi, forse il fatto che tuo marito se ne sia andato potrebbe essere paradossalmente un bene (a parte gli eventuali problemi economici che spero tu non abbia in questo momento). Mia moglie non se ne è andata, avrebbe voluto che lo facessi io, solo perchè non aveva dove andare e perchè questo le avrebbe causato ulteriori problemi nella successiva separazione...
Abbiamo iniziato con gli avvocati per giungere qualche giorno fa ad una tregua che già vacilla. La realtà è che un taglio netto permetterà sia a te che a tuo marito di elaborare prima l'accaduto, qualunque ne sia il risultato. 
Per quanto riguarda l'egoismo, purtroppo l'amore è cieco e non ci fa riconoscere i difetti della persona amata. In questa fase mia moglie, invece di tentare almeno di rassicurarmi che sta facendo del tutto per rimediare, si lamenta della sua sofferenza e del suo disagio. Che cos'è questo se non egoismo? Ti ripeto, meglio un taglio netto, almeno tuo marito ha avuto il coraggio di prendere una decisione e non nascondersi dietro ai figli ed alle responsabilità che evidentemente non sente più come una sua priorità.
Un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## viola di mare (19 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.
> 
> Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo. E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
> Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> ...




ho riletto la mia storia nella tua...


che dolore, ma posso dirti una cosa?

sono passati più di due anni e credimi col tempo riuscirai a vedere le cose più chiaramente e a dare a tuo marito l'importanza che merita...

devi perdonarti prima e non cercare di capire ora, hai bisogno di elaborare e questo richiede il suo tempo.

purtroppo questi uomini esistono...


in bocca al lupo

:abbraccio:


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Ma come si fa?

Ma non è nascondersi dietro figli non è un rimandare
Non si buttano nel cesso 10 anni di vita ma scherziamo

Soptutto laddove il rapporto era sincero ed onesto seppur con le innumerevoli difficoltà quotidiane

Io non ci riuscirei ad attribuire ad altri i miei disagie malumori e qnd mi sono resa conto che andavo in quella direzione ho subito virato
Ma scherziamo? Tradisco e ti butto pure addosso mie insoddisfazioni?
Allora si meglio andarsene via

Certo che x andarsene devi essere indipendente poterti mantenere

Come cacchio ci si deve sentire a dover ancora chieder casa e soldi ad un uomo a cui vuoi cmq bene anche se non ami più

Non so. Mi pare follia nella follia

Sono traditrice ma mi ritengo davvero diversa da queste donne/uomini grazie a dio


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

o ti si annebbia il cervello??
ma un cervellino minuscolo e provato già di suo. non ci credo si cambi così x amante ecco

non vedere più tua figlia?
pretendere se ne vada tuo marito



io impazzirei.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?
> 
> Ma non è nascondersi dietro figli non è un rimandare
> Non si buttano nel cesso 10 anni di vita ma scherziamo
> ...


*Soptutto laddove il rapporto era sincero ed onesto seppur con le innumerevoli difficoltà quotidiane
*Evidentemente in questi casi il rapporto non era sincero ed onesto da entrambe le parti, oppure una delle due pretendeva soltanto e quando non ha potuto avere più nulla ha preso altre strade

*Io  non ci riuscirei ad attribuire ad altri i miei disagie malumori e qnd  mi sono resa conto che andavo in quella direzione ho subito virato
*Tu sei una donna onesta e matura, solo per questo hai potuto renderti conto che andavi in quella direzione*
*


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissima,
> mi dispiace tantissimo per la tua situazione, evidentemente siamo molti a dover condividere questa brutta esperienza. E tutti, chi più chi meno, ci meravigliamo che sia potuto succedere proprio a noi.
> Credimi, forse il fatto che tuo marito se ne sia andato potrebbe essere paradossalmente un bene (a parte gli eventuali problemi economici che spero tu non abbia in questo momento). Mia moglie non se ne è andata, avrebbe voluto che lo facessi io, solo perchè non aveva dove andare e perchè questo le avrebbe causato ulteriori problemi nella successiva separazione...
> Abbiamo iniziato con gli avvocati per giungere qualche giorno fa ad una tregua che già vacilla. La realtà è che un taglio netto permetterà sia a te che a tuo marito di elaborare prima l'accaduto, qualunque ne sia il risultato.
> ...


Si. Ma non dai figli però.
Che poi, spesso (e io ne sono un esempio) sono l'unica ragione che ce le fanno tentare tutte per preservare l'unione.  Che è l'unione coi figli poi. 
Almeno per me e il mio (ex) compagno è così. Fra noi non c'è più amore e se si trattasse solo di me e di lui saremmo felicemente ognuno per la sua strada. 
Ma abbiamo entrambi un rapporto probabilmente troppo possessivo con i figli, entrambi abbiamo investito tutto su di loro per cui la separazione, per forza di cose, diventa dilaniante.
Sto lavorando su me stessa per questa cosa ma è molto dura.
Quindi eagle, quando dici che tanti si nascondono dietro i figli per non prendere una decisione...credo davvero che spesso sia quella la ragione per cui non ci separa.
E non per paura di restare soli o timore del giudizio altrui o del fallimento. 
Tua moglie probabilemente ha riflettuto su questo. Il suo avvocato le avrà spiegato cosa vuol dire dal punto di vista pratico un affido condiviso...è si è spaventata a morte.
Tanto da rinunciare all'altro.
Anche lei starà sentendo quel famoso "senso del dovere" di cui pari spesso tu.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si. Ma non dai figli però.
> Che poi, spesso (almeno parlo per me) sono l'unica ragione che ce le fanno tentare tutte per preservare l'unione.  Che è l'unione coi figli poi.
> Almeno per me e il mio (ex) compagno è così. Fra noi non c'è più amore e se si trattasse solo di me e di lui saremmo felicemente ognuno per la sua strada.
> Ma abbiamo entrambi un rapporto probabilmente troppo possessivo con i figli, entrambi abbiamo investito tutto su di loro per cui la separazione, per forza di cose, diventa dilaniante.
> ...


Dai figli mai, ovviamente!

Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente che sta tentando solo per i figli e non per me. Se non ci fossero stati i figli se ne sarebbe già andata, ma andata dove? Qui la gente parla sempre con i se, se, se... La realtà però non è fatta di se ma di cose concrete. Io mi sono fatto una ragione del fatto che mia moglie non mi ami più ma se il matrimonio deve continuare ci deve essere qualcosa che unisce, non solo i figli. Come dici tu, è difficilissimo, comporta grandissimi sacrifici da entrambe le parti e forse è proprio questo il punto, oggi non si ha più la voglia di fare sacrifici per le cose che crediamo importanti (e non ditemi che sono antico...). Io le avevo chiesto una pausa estiva, lei dopo pochi giorni è andata oltre dicendomi che aveva deciso di non vederlo più (secondo me è stato lui a mollarla). So che è difficile ma non posso ritrovarmi a mettere tutto in discussione dopo tre giorni, ci vuole un minimo di coerenza, per se stessi e per gli altri.


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, è un cane giardiniere
> ti vorrebbe solo aiutare, anche la mia fa così
> anche la gatta, ma meno, viene solo a vedere


ti rendi conto della differenza tra una gatta e un cane come il mio?
sai che raggiunge profondità tali che se ci fosse (purtroppo non c'è) troverei il petrolio?
e la terra che toglie da lì è in giro per il giardino , lui ha il tartufo pieno e le zampe belle nere , naturalmente pure umide che s'impiastricciano splendidamente per casa .
lo odio
lo amo e poi lo odio:unhappy:


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Dai figli mai, ovviamente!
> 
> Mia moglie mi ha detto chiaramente che sta tentando solo per i figli e non per me. Se non ci fossero stati i figli se ne sarebbe già andata, ma andata dove? Qui la gente parla sempre con i se, se, se... La realtà però non è fatta di se ma di cose concrete. Io mi sono fatto una ragione del fatto che mia moglie non mi ami più ma se il matrimonio deve continuare ci deve essere qualcosa che unisce, non solo i figli. Come dici tu, è difficilissimo, comporta grandissimi sacrifici da entrambe le parti e forse è proprio questo il punto, oggi non si ha più la voglia di fare sacrifici per le cose che crediamo importanti (e non ditemi che sono antico...). Io le avevo chiesto una pausa estiva, lei dopo pochi giorni è andata oltre dicendomi che aveva deciso di non vederlo più (secondo me è stato lui a mollarla). So che è difficile ma non posso ritrovarmi a mettere tutto in discussione dopo tre giorni, ci vuole un minimo di coerenza, per se stessi e per gli altri.


Caro Eagle, se non ci fossero stati i figli credo davvero che se ne sarebbe andata.
Almeno inizialmente. Poi magari si sarebbe trovata a rimpiangere la vostra casa, la routine...te. E magari vi sareste riavvicinati.
Non so. Io parlo così, perchè ognuno modella le proprie risposte in base all'esperinza avuta. Senza figli, non avrei avuto il minimo dubbio sul separarmi da lui. E non ho nessun altro eh, intendiamoci. Sola. Mille volte meglio sola che con lui. E mai sarei tornata sui miei passi.
Invece lei forse non ti ama più (così dice) perchè è presa da un altro. E ora vive il suo rinunciare a lui come una forzatura fatta in nome della famiglia, dei figli. E soffre.
Invece se non aveste avuto figli lei ti avrebbe lasciato subito, avrebbe vissuto il suo amore con l'altro e moooolto probabilmente, questa passione si sarebbe presto spenta...e sarebbe stato più semplice capire che sei tu l'uomo per lei importante.
Ma secondo me la scelta che ha fatto di restare è comunque giusta. Anche se per dovere. C'è tempo per capire se davvero fra voi è finita.


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

molto probabil non è mica detto

non è insomma detto che poia ltro si riveli una bufala
se si è eprsone intellgineti non si ès celto un altro/a colgione e io ne so qualcosa x esp mia

e conosco  la seconda storia è diventata davvero amore con A maiuscola e lui (in questo casa) non è mai stato meglio è tornato un uomo sorridente
Stanno gestendo le cose molto bene devo dire

Ma insomma non sempre si tratta di infatuazione di rimbambimento di saltellare sul pisello di un altro
Bisognerebbe anche forse guardare le cose da questo punto di vista

Rimanere per dovere è anche corretto

Ma che dolore x ex compagno

Il mio ad es dice se resti resti perché hai scelto. Non xchè sono seconda scelta.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Caro Eagle, se non ci fossero stati i figli credo davvero che se ne sarebbe andata.
> Almeno inizialmente. Poi magari si sarebbe trovata a rimpiangere la vostra casa, la routine...te. E magari vi sareste riavvicinati.
> Non so. Io parlo così, perchè ognuno modella le proprie risposte in base all'esperinza avuta. Senza figli, non avrei avuto il minimo dubbio sul separarmi da lui. E non ho nessun altro eh, intendiamoci. Sola. Mille volte meglio sola che con lui. E mai sarei tornata sui miei passi.
> *Invece lei forse non ti ama più (così dice) perchè è presa da un altro. E ora vive il suo rinunciare a lui come una forzatura fatta in nome della famiglia, dei figli. E soffre.*
> ...


Quoto in toto. Sta vivendo la rinuncia come una forzatura da addebitare a me (pure questo mi tocca sopportare...) ed esterna questo suo sentire in modo assai plateale. Questo però non li ritengo giusto, sia nei miei confronti sia verso la gestione della famiglia. Cosa si può costruire se non ci si viene un pò incontro? Forse è ancora troppo presto? Ma quanto tempo ci vuole? Forse il giorno che potremo vivere la situazione alla pari, nel senso che anche io avrò una nuova persona accanto, riusciremo a comprenderci meglio.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> molto probabil non è mica detto
> 
> non è insomma detto che poia ltro si riveli una bufala
> *se si è eprsone intellgineti non si ès celto un altro/a colgione e io ne so qualcosa x esp mia
> ...


Guarda, senza falsa modestia, quello che le può dare l'altro non mi interessa proprio. So quello che le ho dato io ed è tantissimo, ed era il massimo che poteva avere. Adesso non se ne accorge, non ne sente più il bisogno, ma ti assicuro che se non si ravvederà vorrà dire che è diventata un'altra donna, con altri principi, idee e modo di vivere (per carità, tutti legittimi), ed allora anche a me non interesserà più nulla di lei.


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quoto in toto. Sta vivendo la rinuncia come una forzatura da addebitare a me (pure questo mi tocca sopportare...) ed esterna questo suo sentire in modo assai plateale. Questo però non li ritengo giusto, sia nei miei confronti sia verso la gestione della famiglia. Cosa si può costruire se non ci si viene un pò incontro? Forse è ancora troppo presto? Ma quanto tempo ci vuole? Forse il giorno che potremo vivere la situazione alla pari, nel senso che anche io avrò una nuova persona accanto, riusciremo a comprenderci meglio.


Eagle, tu stai sopportando quello che tante persone non sarebbero in grado di reggere.
Sentirsi trattati così dalla persona che si ama deve essere davvero doloroso. Non lo so, perchè quando il mio ex ha deciso di separarsi e di non tentare oltre, io non lo amavo più da tempo ed era finita pure la stima. Il mio era veramente senso del dovere...e credo che l'avrei portato avanti  fino a quando i figli non fossero cresciuti.
La psicologa ha chiaramente detto che sarebbe stata una farsa e forzatura destinata a finire in poco tempo.
Lasciala sfogare. Mica è davvero detto che non ti ami più...non proverà più quel trasporto di prima ma nutrirà per te un grande affetto e rispetto (il rispetto è essenziale). Finita la byìurrasca (e ne ha da passare di tempo) vedrai che le cose torneranno a rasserenarsi.
Sempre che tu il rispetto per lei lo mantenga. E non è così scontato.
Sul rosso, assolutamente no. Che senso avrebbe, mica si possono decidere a tavolino queste cose. Devi rimanere lucido.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti rendi conto della differenza tra una gatta e un cane come il mio?
> sai che raggiunge profondità tali che se ci fosse (purtroppo non c'è) troverei il petrolio?
> e la terra che toglie da lì è in giro per il giardino , lui ha il tartufo pieno e le zampe belle nere , naturalmente pure umide che s'impiastricciano splendidamente per casa .
> lo odio
> lo amo e poi lo odio:unhappy:



ma io ho una rottweiler bastarda, mi rendo conto sì!
quando era piccola mi ha distrutto mezzo giardino, tra cui una passiflora di alcuni anni, che era uno dei miei orgogli, l'ha strappata dal tronco
è soprannominata ruspa:mrgreen:, sto pensando di mandarla a lavorare:singleeye:
ieri l'ho portata a fare il bagno nei canali delle risaie, hanno appena rifatto gli argini, meno male che i contadini ormai ci conoscono altrimenti ci avrebbero rincorso col forcone:mrgreen:
la gatta invece è delicata, viene a curiosare in giardino cosa combino, ma al massimo gioca con le foglie


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quoto in toto. Sta vivendo la rinuncia come una forzatura da addebitare a me (pure questo mi tocca sopportare...) ed esterna questo suo sentire in modo assai plateale. Questo però non li ritengo giusto, sia nei miei confronti sia verso la gestione della famiglia. Cosa si può costruire se non ci si viene un pò incontro? Forse è ancora troppo presto? Ma quanto tempo ci vuole? Forse il giorno che potremo vivere la situazione alla pari, nel senso che anche io avrò una nuova persona accanto, riusciremo a comprenderci meglio.


E comunque tua moglie è un'impulsiva anche nelle reazioni di dolore.
Un pò teatrale.
E questo mi fa pensare che si esaurirà ancora prima del previsto questa sua infatuazione. 
Inoltre sa che può comportarsi così perchè tu ci sei. Sei li che l'aspetti.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Eagle, tu stai sopportando quello che tante persone non sarebbero in grado di reggere.
> Sentirsi trattati così dalla persona che si ama deve essere davvero doloroso. Non lo so, perchè quando il mio ex ha deciso di separarsi e di non tentare oltre, io non lo amavo più da tempo ed era finita pure la stima. Il mio era veramente senso del dovere...e credo che l'avrei portato avanti  fino a quando i figli non fossero cresciuti.
> La psicologa ha chiaramente detto che sarebbe stata una farsa e forzatura destinata a finire in poco tempo.
> Lasciala sfogare. Mica è davvero detto che non ti ami più...non proverà più quel trasporto di prima ma nutrirà per te un grande affetto e rispetto (il rispetto è essenziale). Finita la byìurrasca (e ne ha da passare di tempo) vedrai che le cose torneranno a rasserenarsi.
> ...


Grazie Anais,
mi fai rasserenare un poco. E' che oggi tira di nuovo aria di burrasca e mi sto facendo prendere un pò la mano.
Il problema è sempre l'amore, nonostante tutto. Finchè proverò quel sentimento per lei sarà un problema, e mia moglie lo sa bene quello che provo.
Tu pensi davvero che una donna così "fuori di testa" per un uomo un giorno possa un giorno ricredersi? A me sembra incredibile, ma come sai credo nei miracoli...


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Si eagle immagino tu sappia..ma davvero..se così..se davi e parecchio cosa puo essere scattato nella testa di sta donna?
Ti dice’ ti da spiegazioni’

Non è che poco poco era esaurita e ha gestito suo malessere così? Evasione ..capisci cosa intendo? Poteva essere teatro palestra corso..ès tato amante..

E ancora..tu riamani innamorato o e va bene..forse di quello che era ed è stato ma se lei adesso fosse diversa tu ragiona con questa nuova lei
Le persone cambiano e non sempre ci si puo adeguare 

Contunuo a non comprendere come si possa gestire sta cosa cosi buttando fuori.. verso  te..ma appunto..caratteri ecc

Anche io sono impulsiva e teatrale a volte
Forse sono ricerche di attenzioni in parte



Possibile che lei pensi o creda di rinunciare a qualcosa di importante per un qualcosa che sei tu..che forse non vuole più così?

E pensi non ne valga  la pena?tema di sprofondare di nuovo in quel che era prima anche se x te andava tutto bene ma evident non  era proprio cosi
Io x come sono fatta e metterei spalle al muro e  forse me ne andrei x farla ragionare ..ma te mi sa non la vedi così

Sia chiaro che non la difendo
Provo a capire
Io vedo  in te un gran uomo da cosa dici e dallo sforzo che fai
Era x dare un aiutino


----------



## Anais (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Anais,
> mi fai rasserenare un poco. E' che oggi tira di nuovo aria di burrasca e mi sto facendo prendere un pò la mano.
> Il problema è sempre l'amore, nonostante tutto. Finchè proverò quel sentimento per lei sarà un problema, e mia moglie lo sa bene quello che provo.
> Tu pensi davvero che una donna così "fuori di testa" per un uomo un giorno possa un giorno ricredersi? A me sembra incredibile, ma come sai credo nei miracoli...


Si, lo penso davvero. Proprio perchè mi sembra un sentimento nato dall'oggi al domani, la classica botta in testa.
Sarà passione più che amore. E la passione si sa, si attenua.
Ma poi...hanno vissuto, immmagino, qualche momento, qualche ora, da amanti. In segreto. Tanti messaggini, tanta adrenalina.
Ma quotidianità bene poca.
Un fuoco.
Sai, ha ragione Rosa, ci sono coppie che si lasciano per l'amante e sono felici anche nel lungo periodo.
Ci sono anche altre persone che "usano" la storia con l'amante per chiudere con il marito.
Ho una (ex) coppia di amici dove lei ha lasciato il marito, hanno due figli ancora piccoli e per un pò lei ha vissuta una relazione con quello che era il suo amante. Due case separate. Dopo un anno è finita. 
Lei ha deciso di chiudere ma perchè in realtà l'amante era stata la spinta per prendere la decisione di separarsi. Lei era tanto tempo che stava molto male con il marito. Adesso sta da dio da sola.
Per questo è essenziale quello che c'era prima fra di voi.
E' questo che dovete, che devi capire.
E solo una terapia di coppia potrà fare emergere i reali sentimenti.
Ma non mi pare pronta tua moglie, riparlatene dopo l'estate


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si, lo penso davvero. Proprio perchè mi sembra un sentimento nato dall'oggi al domani, la classica botta in testa.
> Sarà passione più che amore. E la passione si sa, si attenua.
> Ma poi...hanno vissuto, immmagino, qualche momento, qualche ora, da amanti. In segreto. Tanti messaggini, tanta adrenalina.
> Ma quotidianità bene poca.
> ...


Gliel'ho chiesto, mi ha detto che non è pronta. In effetti è meglio soprassedere per un paio di mesi.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si eagle immagino tu sappia..ma davvero..se così..se davi e parecchio cosa puo essere scattato nella testa di sta donna?
> Ti dice’ ti da spiegazioni’
> 
> Non è che poco poco era esaurita e ha gestito suo malessere così? Evasione ..capisci cosa intendo? Poteva essere teatro palestra corso..ès tato amante..
> ...


*Ti dice’ ti da spiegazioni’*
Il punto è proprio questo, non mi ha dato mai spiegazioni

*Non  è che poco poco era esaurita e ha gestito suo malessere così? Evasione  ..capisci cosa intendo? Poteva essere teatro palestra corso..ès tato  amante..*
E' vero, era già esaurita perchè non trovava lavoro, sicuramente era scontenta per questo, non immaginavo per altro

*E  ancora..tu riamani innamorato o e va bene..forse di quello che era ed è  stato ma se lei adesso fosse diversa tu ragiona con questa nuova lei
**Le persone cambiano e non sempre ci si puo adeguare *
Sarebbe già importante ragionare su qualcosa con lei ma non vuole. Il suo desiderio è solo di essere lasciata in pace... (questo è esaurimento nervoso?)

*Provo a capire*
Per come sono fatto io è proprio quello che non digerisco. Forse il problema sono io, non tutto può essere compreso e non tutti sono disposti a fare questo sforzo. E' più facile, o forse più naturale, farsi trasportare dalle emozioni e chiudere gli occhi.


----------



## andrea53 (19 Giugno 2013)

*ma come si fa?*



cyemme ha detto:


> In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> 
> Posso capire rifiutare me, ma la piccola? L'ha voluta per anni, quando è nata era felicissimo. Ora la piccola è un impedimento alla sua nuova vita, alle serate con la sua amante e ai we al mare con sua amante. Ma come si fa?
> 
> ...


Ma come si fa è la domanda che fai tu... Da padre rimasto solo mi viene da rivolgerla a te!!!
Ma come fa a ribaltare la sua insofferenza su una figlia in-colpevole e in-consapevole?
Ce n'è abbastanza perché tu perda tutta la tua stima in quest'uomo.
Fallo alla svelta, fallo per te!!!!
E lascia che le persone vicine a te continuino ad aiutarti. In fasi come queste la solitudine è un lento veleno.
Non ti dimenticare, se puoi, che abbiamo una sola vita e nessuno ha il diritto di rovinarcela!


----------



## andrea53 (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quoto in toto. Sta vivendo la rinuncia come una forzatura da addebitare a me (pure questo mi tocca sopportare...) ed esterna questo suo sentire in modo assai plateale. Questo però non li ritengo giusto, sia nei miei confronti sia verso la gestione della famiglia. Cosa si può costruire se non ci si viene un pò incontro? Forse è ancora troppo presto? Ma quanto tempo ci vuole? Forse il giorno che potremo vivere la situazione alla pari, nel senso che anche io avrò una nuova persona accanto, riusciremo a comprenderci meglio.


Mi sembra che adesso stia entrando in un castello fatto di colpe...
Forse avverte la responsabilità di tutto il terremoto che ha provocato in famiglia e, per attenuare i suoi sensi di colpevolezza, cerca di rovesciarne un po' su di te. Come tutti, come il sottoscritto, del resto, anche tu avrai pure sbagliato qualcosa negli anni (altrimenti saresti, saremmo dei "mostri" di perfezione, anche un po' insopportabili). E in certe fasi tutti abbiamo avvertito il bisogno di infilare un'uscita di sicurezza dalle nostre _routine_. Si vede che non sempre troviamo quella giusta. Guarda che tanti anni fa anche io sono stato sull'orlo della separazione, e io ero dalla parte del torto. Diciamo che mia moglie si lasciava andare, che non aveva nessuna cura di sé e io - in qualche modo - interpretavo la cosa come una forma di indifferenza nei miei confronti. Succede in ogni convivenza di non saper interpretare alcune esigenze dell'altro o dell'altra. Come avviene all'altro (o all'altra) di non riuscire a parlarne con sufficiente franchezza. Adesso, forse, lei sta cercando di mescolare le sue colpe  quelle che interpreta come tue. E forse, ripeto, questo le renderà piano piano meno impervio il viale della retro-marcia.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che adesso stia entrando in un castello fatto di colpe...
> Forse avverte la responsabilità di tutto il terremoto che ha provocato in famiglia e, per attenuare i suoi sensi di colpevolezza, cerca di rovesciarne un po' su di te. Come tutti, come il sottoscritto, del resto, anche tu avrai pure sbagliato qualcosa negli anni (altrimenti saresti, saremmo dei "mostri" di perfezione, anche un po' insopportabili). E in certe fasi tutti abbiamo avvertito il bisogno di infilare un'uscita di sicurezza dalla routine. Si vede che non sempre troviamo quella giusta. Guarda che tanti anni fa anche io sono stato sull'orlo della separazione, e io ero dalla parte del torto. Diciamo che mia moglie si lasciava andare, che non aveva nessuna cura di sé e io - in qualche modo - interpretavo la cosa come una forma di indifferenza nei miei confronti. Succede in ogni convivenza di non saper interpretare alcune esigenze dell'altro o dell'altra. Come avviene all'altro (o all'altra) di non essere capace di parlarne con sufficiente franchezza. Adesso, forse, lei sta cercando di mescolare le sue colpe  quelle che interpreta come tue. E forse, ripeto, questo le renderà piano piano meno impervio il viale della retro-marcia.


*Come tutti, come il sottoscritto, del resto, anche tu avrai pure  sbagliato qualcosa negli anni (altrimenti saresti, saremmo dei "mostri"  di perfezione, anche un po' insopportabili).*
Questo sicuro, riconosco che posso dare l'impressione del primo della classe tutto di un pezzo (anche se non è vero) ma non è che sia tanto cambiato nel tempo. Eppoi ho già detto che anche io ho delle colpe, in primis quella di non aver saputo cogliere alcuni segnali di disagio e del suo cambiamento.

*Guarda che tanti anni fa anche io sono stato sull'orlo della  separazione, e io ero dalla parte del torto. Diciamo che mia moglie si  lasciava andare, che non aveva nessuna cura di sé e io - in qualche modo  - interpretavo la cosa come una forma di indifferenza nei miei  confronti.*
Mia moglie ha avuto questi momenti (del lasciarsi andare) ma io non he ho approfittato...

Adesso, forse, lei sta cercando di mescolare le sue colpe  quelle che  interpreta come tue. E forse, ripeto, questo le renderà piano piano meno  impervio il viale della retro-marcia.


Ciao Andrea


----------



## andrea53 (19 Giugno 2013)

Adesso, forse, lei sta cercando di mescolare le sue colpe  quelle che  interpreta come tue. E forse, ripeto, questo le renderà piano piano meno  impervio il viale della retro-marcia.


Manca un "con" tra colpe e quelle... accidenti all'Alzheimer!!!
Volevo dire che a volte alzare un po' di polverone serve a coprirsi la ritirata. 
Probabilmente interpreto male la cosa, mi riferivo alle affermazioni del tipo "lo faccio per i figli" eccetera, che sembrano fatte apposta per farti sentire - a tua volta - in colpa. Scusa, ma se lo fa per questo, farebbe meglio a non dirtelo: non voglio giudicarla, ma obiettivamente, ai figli poteva pensarci prima lei, o no? 
Scusami, le mie parole sono state più dure dei miei pensieri!
E' arrivata l'estate, vivi vicino o lontano dal mare? Sarebbe ora che tu dedicassi un po' di tempo anche a te stesso...
ciao Eagle


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Adesso, forse, lei sta cercando di mescolare le sue colpe  quelle che  interpreta come tue. E forse, ripeto, questo le renderà piano piano meno  impervio il viale della retro-marcia.
> 
> 
> Manca un "con" tra colpe e quelle... accidenti all'Alzheimer!!!
> ...


Può essere ma il suo atteggiamento non mi sembra studiato e mi pare veramente presa dall'altro. Ciò non toglie che dentro di sè possa aver intrapreso un percorso che necessariamente è nebuloso e impervio per lei. Non mi aspetto certo che venga folgorata sulla via di Damasco e da un momento all'altro mi dica: "Caro, mi sono sbagliata!".

L'arrivo dell'estate è una nota positiva. A dire il vero ho sempre preferito la montagna ma quest'anno ho bisogno di una botta di vita quindi me ne andrò al mare, che tra l'altro è molto vicino.


----------



## Zod (19 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.
> 
> Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo. E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
> Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> ...


Mi spiace per la piccola, ma magari più avanti le cose cambieranno, non so quanti anni abbia ora ma se è molto piccola è normale che susciti ansia in chi non ha un rapporto quotidiano con lei. Quando sará più grande ed autonoma penso che il padre sará ben felice di passarci più tempo. Quando ho scoperto che la mia ex mi tradiva e non c'è stato modo di recuperare me ne sono dovuto andare di casa, mia figlia aveva 4 anni ed ero terrorizzato di non essere adeguato al ruolo di padre single. Ancora oggi che ha 7 anni quando si avvicinano i periodi che passa con me sono un pò teso, ma ora che è più autonoma è molto più facile. 

S*B


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Quando sento queste storie di figli
Mi dico ...
Non potrei mai spaccare sta famiglia
C'è affetto risate divertimento
Coccole
X sesso.... Che magari torna
Non mi interessano le farfalle nella pancia anche se sono belle

Ma qnd mio amante preme a me viene da scappare
Se mi immagino con lui in vacanza e i miei tre ragazzi via con il papà
Mi
Viene un nodo
In gola
Voglia credo di fuggire li

Il mio amante mi ha detto Che x me è stata lui e' stato una botta di vita una cotta che sto già ridimensionando
E che lui si e innamorato invece
Che io non chiuderò tutto x lui perché alla fine.... Amo molto la mia famiglia e il mio matrimonio non è nella sua situazione 
Loro non fanno niente insieme e male
Qui non è così 

Che lui si separa e starà solo
E io sparirò

Forse è vero.


----------



## Zod (19 Giugno 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Quando sento queste storie di figli
> Mi dico ...
> Non potrei mai spaccare sta famiglia
> C'è affetto risate divertimento
> ...


E se tuo marito ti scopre, se i tuoi figli vengono a sapere, che fai? Ne vale la pena? È un rischio sostenibile?

È come andare ad un appuntamento con le mutande sporche, lo sai solo tu, ma è comunque una grande caduta di stile.

S*B


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Mio marito lo ha saputo


----------



## Carola (19 Giugno 2013)

Comunque si caduta di stile 
E poi sono lontana anni luce da cose che leggo tra i traditori sia seriali sia x i
Propri spazi 

Era un matrimonio da separati in casa x stile di vita frenetico carriera corse allontanam

X assurdo adesso parliamo 

Non migliore comunque io eh
Solo diversa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissima,
> mi dispiace tantissimo per la tua situazione, evidentemente siamo molti a dover condividere questa brutta esperienza. E tutti, chi più chi meno, ci meravigliamo che sia potuto succedere proprio a noi.
> Credimi, forse il fatto che tuo marito se ne sia andato potrebbe essere paradossalmente un bene (a parte gli eventuali problemi economici che spero tu non abbia in questo momento). Mia moglie non se ne è andata, avrebbe voluto che lo facessi io, solo perchè non aveva dove andare e perchè questo le avrebbe causato ulteriori problemi nella successiva separazione...
> Abbiamo iniziato con gli avvocati per giungere qualche giorno fa ad una tregua che già vacilla. La realtà è che un taglio netto permetterà sia a te che a tuo marito di elaborare prima l'accaduto, qualunque ne sia il risultato.
> ...


Sta chiedendoti aiuto perché sente che tu puoi darglielo. E' un modo per dirti che sei importante. Altrimenti si rivolgerebbe altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> caro eagle, sto vivendo la tua stessa situazione. Erano mesi che chiedevo chiarimenti alle sue assenze, ai suoi comportamenti ostili e poi ad aprile ho scoperto tutto. Lo sentivo a pelle che mi stava tradendo, ma lui negava e mi faceva sentire in colpa per la mia mancanza di fiducia.
> 
> Lui se ne è andato dopo anni di fidanzamento e matrimonio, non ci ha pensato un attimo. E' uscito dalla nostra casa per andare a convivere con la sua collega. Non ci ha provato neanche a restare, come si fa a buttare tanti anni insieme così? come si fanno a dimenticare così velocemente tutti i nostri ricordi?
> Mi ha lasciata con una bimba piccola che fa fatica a vedere, che tratta con distanza, non come farebbe un padre innamorato di sua figlia. In due mesi che se ne è andato, ci sono state settimane in cui ha visto la bimba da 2 a 9 ore. Mai un giorno intero, è troppo per lui, mi dice che gli viene l'ansia e che vuole scappare.
> ...





Anais ha detto:


> Eagle, tu stai sopportando quello che tante persone non sarebbero in grado di reggere.
> Sentirsi trattati così dalla persona che si ama deve essere davvero doloroso. Non lo so, perchè quando il mio ex ha deciso di separarsi e di non tentare oltre, io non lo amavo più da tempo ed era finita pure la stima. Il mio era veramente senso del dovere...e credo che l'avrei portato avanti  fino a quando i figli non fossero cresciuti.
> La psicologa ha chiaramente detto che sarebbe stata una farsa e forzatura destinata a finire in poco tempo.
> Lasciala sfogare. Mica è davvero detto che non ti ami più...non proverà più quel trasporto di prima ma nutrirà per te un grande affetto e rispetto (il rispetto è essenziale). Finita la byìurrasca (e ne ha da passare di tempo) vedrai che le cose torneranno a rasserenarsi.
> ...


Quoto parola per parola Anais. Il rispetto e la stima sono fondamentali e l'amore può tornare e, dico di più, persino la passione. Ma senza rispetto non ci sono speranze. E con questo penso di aver risposto anche a Cyemme.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta chiedendoti aiuto perché sente che tu puoi darglielo. E' un modo per dirti che sei importante. Altrimenti si rivolgerebbe altrove.


Che dire Brunetta, tu sei sempre diretta nei tuoi giudizi, anche quando non condividi il mio pensiero. Io non ci capisco granche' comunque stasera abbiamo parlato parecchio del suo disagio ante tradimento. Non mi sono sembrate motivazioni fortissime ma evidentemente sono bastate per lei che comunque le ha vissute come tali. Per adesso mi dice che sta tentando solo per i figli ma gia' questo ed il fatto di parlare di noi (le ho ribadito di non voler parlare di lui) e' un primo passo importante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Che dire Brunetta, tu sei sempre diretta nei tuoi giudizi, anche quando non condividi il mio pensiero. Io non ci capisco granche' comunque stasera abbiamo parlato parecchio del suo disagio ante tradimento. Non mi sono sembrate motivazioni fortissime ma evidentemente sono bastate per lei che comunque le ha vissute come tali. Per adesso mi dice che sta tentando solo per i figli ma gia' questo ed il fatto di parlare di noi (le ho ribadito di non voler parlare di lui) e' un primo passo importante.


Non credere che lei sappia comprendere il suo disagio, può essersi data delle spiegazioni che non corrispondono alla realtà Può farlo per nobilitare, ai suoi propri occhi quello, che ha fatto o per dare un senso a qualcosa che è stato totalmente irrazionale. Come i bambini ai quali chiedi perché hanno dato un calcio al fratello e rispondono "ma lui mi aveva dato uno schiaffo" in realtà non lo sanno e danno la risposta che pensano sia adeguata. Per capire tua moglie ci metterà molto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Tu sei un tipo molto razionale che cerca di trovare un senso al proprio agire e crede che agire d'impulso sia pericoloso. Lei magari si è trovata in una situazione in cui si è sentita inizialmente semplicemente giovane, emozionata e poi a vivere una passione destabilizzante. Lei l'ha creduto amore. Ha creduto a tutto quello che lui diceva e a quello che lei diceva. Sta tornando alla realtà e ammettere che è stato solo una sbandata non le piace. Le spiegazioni li troverai certamente risibili rispetto al danno e lo sono.


----------



## eagle (19 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei un tipo molto razionale che cerca di trovare un senso al proprio agire e crede che agire d'impulso sia pericoloso. Lei magari si è trovata in una situazione in cui si è sentita inizialmente semplicemente giovane, emozionata e poi a vivere una passione destabilizzante. Lei l'ha creduto amore. Ha creduto a tutto quello che lui diceva e a quello che lei diceva. Sta tornando alla realtà e ammettere che è stato solo una sbandata non le piace. Le spiegazioni li troverai certamente risibili rispetto al danno e lo sono.


Tra le altre cose ha detto proprio che si e' sentita giovane e importante. Mi ha colpito quando mi ha detto che negli ultimi mesi e' stata felice solo quando in quei rari momenti e' stata con lui. Ha usato proprio questa espressione: rari momenti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose ha detto proprio che si e' sentita giovane e importante. Mi ha colpito quando mi ha detto che negli ultimi mesi e' stata felice solo quando in quei rari momenti e' stata con lui. Ha usato proprio questa espressione: rari momenti.


Tu fai fatica a immaginare di sentirti un ragazzino euforico per una cotta. A lei è successo così. Al confronto la vita reale è grigia.


----------



## Zod (19 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Che dire Brunetta, tu sei sempre diretta nei tuoi giudizi, anche quando non condividi il mio pensiero. Io non ci capisco granche' comunque stasera abbiamo parlato parecchio del suo disagio ante tradimento. Non mi sono sembrate motivazioni fortissime ma evidentemente sono bastate per lei che comunque le ha vissute come tali. Per adesso mi dice che sta tentando solo per i figli ma gia' questo ed il fatto di parlare di noi (le ho ribadito di non voler parlare di lui) e' un primo passo importante.


A me sembra che tu le stia facendo da baby sitter, e se ho ben inquadrato la situazione è stato questo tuo modo di fare che l'ha portata a tradirti. Stai trattando con una persona adulta, responsabile di se stessa e dei figli, non puoi esagerare con la comprensione. Altrimenti le manchi tu stesso di rispetto. Non si può tentare di amare un uomo per amore dei figli, si può provare solo a rimanerci insieme. Temo stiate prolungando un'agonia. Lei mi sembra chiara, tu invece sei ancora annebbiato dall'amore e speri che le cose non siamo come sono. Forse ti serve più tempo. Secondo me non dovreste parlare di come tornare ad amarvi, non è cosa di cui si può discutere, dovete accordarvi su come gestire le vostre vite e quelle dei figli, alla luce del fatto che lei non ti ama.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu le stia facendo da baby sitter, e se ho ben inquadrato la situazione è stato questo tuo modo di fare che l'ha portata a tradirti. Stai trattando con una persona adulta, responsabile di se stessa e dei figli, non puoi esagerare con la comprensione. Altrimenti le manchi tu stesso di rispetto. Non si può tentare di amare un uomo per amore dei figli, si può provare solo a rimanerci insieme. Temo stiate prolungando un'agonia. Lei mi sembra chiara, tu invece sei ancora annebbiato dall'amore e speri che le cose non siamo come sono. Forse ti serve più tempo. Secondo me non dovreste parlare di come tornare ad amarvi, non è cosa di cui si può discutere, dovete accordarvi su come gestire le vostre vite e quelle dei figli, *alla luce del fatto che lei non ti ama.
> *
> S*B


Io non sono certa che stiano proprio così le cose.


----------



## sienne (19 Giugno 2013)

Ciao

il parlare, come ritornare ad essere una coppia ...
porta a capire, cosa prima non andava o mancava ...
a capire tante cose ... 

serve, serve e come ... e l'esito è un'incognita. 
ma va bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose *ha detto proprio che si e' sentita giovane e importante.* Mi ha colpito quando mi ha detto che negli ultimi mesi e' stata felice solo quando in quei rari momenti e' stata con lui. Ha usato proprio questa espressione: rari momenti.



E infatti è questa la scintilla che porta a varcare quel confine...
Credimi Eagle, sempre e soltanto quella (parlando di casi non limite ovviamente).
E si sfanno matrimoni per questa "assurdità", prerogativa tutta femminile.
Due anni di terapista specializzato in crisi di coppia mi hanno erudito un po'.


----------



## Daniele (20 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose ha detto proprio che si e' sentita giovane e importante. Mi ha colpito quando mi ha detto che negli ultimi mesi e' stata felice solo quando in quei rari momenti e' stata con lui. Ha usato proprio questa espressione: rari momenti.


Primo: Tua moglie non è più giovane e forse è meglio che se ne renda conto
Secondo: Tua moglie non è per nulla importante, in quanto è una persona alquanto carente, niente di speciale quindi.
Terzo: Per sentirsi giovane ed importante tua moglie è stata troia...forse non ha capito bene le sensazioni, ma era troia, troiona o troioncella poco importa, rimane troia.

Eagle, non vedo l'ora che o lei torni con la ccoda tra le gambe e che tu la cacci di casa a pedate nel culo!


----------



## eagle (20 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è questa la scintilla che porta a varcare quel confine...
> Credimi Eagle, sempre e soltanto quella (parlando di casi non limite ovviamente).
> E si sfanno matrimoni per questa "assurdità", prerogativa tutta femminile.
> Due anni di terapista specializzato in crisi di coppia mi hanno erudito un po'.


Cara Diletta,
vedremo cosa succederà. Vedremo se si tratta di una fuga momentanea o se la scintilla è qualcosa di importante ed il segnale di una malessere più grande. Una terapia di coppia potrebbe effettivamente aiutare a far capire ad entrambi i nostri veri sentimenti, o magari anche a sancire la rottura definitiva del rapporto, ma per adesso mia moglie non è pronta.
Io devo dire che ho raggiunto una certa "serenità", mi sto riorganizzando "autonomamente" e ho deciso di lasciarla in pace per l'estate. Per adesso mi sta bene così, dopo vedremo il da farsi.


----------



## andrea53 (20 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è questa la scintilla che porta a varcare quel confine...
> Credimi Eagle, sempre e soltanto quella (parlando di casi non limite ovviamente).
> E si sfanno matrimoni per questa "assurdità", prerogativa tutta femminile.
> Due anni di terapista specializzato in crisi di coppia mi hanno erudito un po'.


Ma anche agli uomini piace essere apprezzati. Penso che sia parte della natura umana...
Forse non riusciamo più a parlarci, coi nostri cari, con le persone che abbiamo intorno. Abbiamo difficoltà a dire tutto quel che abbiamo "dentro". E forse è anche per questo che tutti noi veniamo qui.
Tante relazioni appassiscono con la perdita del dialogo. Io stesso ho fatto e faccio spesso fatica a tirare fuori quello che ho dentro e mi rendo conto - oggi - che se fossi stato diverso, certi momenti difficili incontrati durante la convivenza con mia moglie probabilmente non sarebbero mai arrivati. 
Forse, anche in questa situazione, la routine ha "fregato" il dialogo. Forse, ritrovandolo, anche Eagle e sua moglie troveranno una strada. E qualunque strada sia, sarà quella che li porterà fuori da questa palude che, vista cogli occhi di noi estranei, appare per davvero insostenibile.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ma anche agli uomini piace essere apprezzati. Penso che sia parte della natura umana...
> Forse non riusciamo più a parlarci, coi nostri cari, con le persone che abbiamo intorno. Abbiamo difficoltà a dire tutto quel che abbiamo "dentro". E forse è anche per questo che tutti noi veniamo qui.
> Tante relazioni appassiscono con la perdita del dialogo. Io stesso ho fatto e faccio spesso fatica a tirare fuori quello che ho dentro e mi rendo conto - oggi - che se fossi stato diverso, certi momenti difficili incontrati durante la convivenza con mia moglie probabilmente non sarebbero mai arrivati.
> Forse, anche in questa situazione, la routine ha "fregato" il dialogo. Forse, ritrovandolo, anche Eagle e sua moglie troveranno una strada. E qualunque strada sia, sarà quella che li porterà fuori da questa palude che, vista cogli occhi di noi estranei, appare per davvero insostenibile.



Vedi Andrea, la "rabbia" che provo a leggere della moglie di Eagle, e la provo proprio perché sono molto empatica come persona, è dettata dal pensiero che tutti quei motivi, che appaiono così importanti per colui che tradisce, sono effimeri. 
Dopo, l'euforia e il sentirsi di nuovo al centro dell'attenzione diventano anch'essi "ordinari" fino a scemare.
Ci sono delle situazioni davvero pesanti che aprono la via al tradimento, ma non è il caso di Eagle.
Sono sicura che non lo è.
Qui si tratta di noia per il quotidiano. Certo che la routine la fa da padrona in questi contesti, ma la moglie di Eagle non ha capito che, una volta stabilizzato il suo rapporto con l'amante (faccio l'ipotesi peggiore) e iniziata magari una convivenza, ben presto tutto quel bel contorno che le piace così tanto si scioglie come neve al sole.
Allora che fa? 
Si iscrive di nuovo in piscina?


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Andrea, la "rabbia" che provo a leggere della moglie di Eagle, e la provo proprio perché sono molto empatica come persona, è dettata dal pensiero che tutti quei motivi, che appaiono così importanti per colui che tradisce, sono effimeri.
> Dopo, l'euforia e il sentirsi di nuovo al centro dell'attenzione diventano anch'essi "ordinari" fino a scemare.
> Ci sono delle situazioni davvero pesanti che aprono la via al tradimento, ma non è il caso di Eagle.
> Sono sicura che non lo è.
> ...


Cara Diletta,
provo a fare l'avvocato del diavolo. E' vero, spesso in un rapporto di lunga durata la routine ad un certo punto la fa da padrona, magari per me e mia moglie è stato così. Magari ci si è logorati pensando sempre e solo ai figli, perdendo di vista l'importanza del rapporto di coppia. Ciò non toglie che la stabilizzazione del rapporto con l'amante, se avviene in un periodo della vita in cui i bambini diventano grandi e si è più liberi mentalmente, possa rappresentare una ripartenza meno faticosa ed impegnativa. E' una possibilità anche questa, non ti pare?


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> provo a fare l'avvocato del diavolo. E' vero, spesso in un rapporto di lunga durata la routine ad un certo punto la fa da padrona, magari per me e mia moglie è stato così. Magari ci si è logorati pensando sempre e solo ai figli, perdendo di vista l'importanza del rapporto di coppia. *Ciò non toglie che la stabilizzazione del rapporto con l'amante, se avviene in un periodo della vita in cui i bambini diventano grandi e si è più liberi mentalmente, possa rappresentare una ripartenza meno faticosa ed impegnativa.* E' una possibilità anche questa, non ti pare?


Io credo che, oltre le banali infatuazione e sensazione di rimessa in gioco, si verifichino anche dei veri innamoramenti. Nulla di strano, naturalmente.

Oltre ai fattori che hai già elencato, va considerata anche l'età. Un conto è innamorarsi a 18 anni, un altro lo è che accada a 40-45, ad esempio. Una ripartenza meno faticosa, si, ma non a caso dato che si affrontano nuove esperienze con un animo ben diverso. Possibilità, purtoppo, infinite fuorchè retroattive.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Diletta,
> provo a fare l'avvocato del diavolo. E' vero, spesso in un rapporto di lunga durata la routine ad un certo punto la fa da padrona, *magari per me e mia moglie è stato così. *Magari ci si è logorati pensando sempre e solo ai figli, perdendo di vista l'importanza del rapporto di coppia. Ciò non toglie che la stabilizzazione del rapporto con l'amante, se avviene in un periodo della vita in cui i bambini diventano grandi e si è più liberi mentalmente, *possa rappresentare una ripartenza meno faticosa ed impegnativa. *E' una possibilità anche questa, non ti pare?




Sul nero: 
non solo per te e tua moglie. L'allontanamento anche inconsapevole quando ci sono i figli a cui pensare è il motivo principe.

Su rosso: 
scusa, ma non capisco se intendi una ripartenza per te, per lei o per entrambi.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul nero:
> non solo per te e tua moglie. L'allontanamento anche inconsapevole quando ci sono i figli a cui pensare è il motivo principe.
> 
> Su rosso:
> scusa, ma non capisco se intendi una ripartenza per te, per lei o per entrambi.


Intendevo una ripartenza per lei


----------



## andrea53 (21 Giugno 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi Andrea, la "rabbia" che provo a leggere della moglie di Eagle, e la provo proprio perché sono molto empatica come persona, è dettata dal pensiero che tutti quei motivi, che appaiono così importanti per colui che tradisce, sono effimeri.
> Dopo, l'euforia e il sentirsi di nuovo al centro dell'attenzione diventano anch'essi "ordinari" fino a scemare.
> Ci sono delle situazioni davvero pesanti che aprono la via al tradimento, ma non è il caso di Eagle.
> Sono sicura che non lo è.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Intendevo una ripartenza per lei




...quando i vostri bimbi saranno grandi quell'altro (l'amante) se ne sarà andato anche lui nel dimenticatoio.
E' da vedere però se tu avrai la voglia e la gioia di starle ancora accanto...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Intendevo una ripartenza per lei


Intendi una "casa nuova" da tenere in ordine mentre quella vecchia è stata lasciata andare? Illusione pura.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendi una "casa nuova" da tenere in ordine mentre quella vecchia è stata lasciata andare? Illusione pura.


Intendevo dire che forse i problemi e le preoccupazioni più grandi saranno passati e la vita accanto ad un nuovo compagno potrebbe essere più facile.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti,
Ho pazientemente letto tutto il thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
Io, quasi morto, tiro avanti a stento, non riuscendo più a fare nulla, anche sul lavoro. E non vedo uscite, se non il prendere e sbattere tutto a muso duro ... chiedendo una scelta.

Leggere oggi le vostre esperienze mi è stato di grande conforto. Lei ora e di la che messaggia, lei non sa che io so, ma almeno questa posizione di "vantaggio" la voglio mantenere. Piccolo particolare: io la amo e le voglio bene, lei ha, adesso, il cervello in pappa.


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto tutto il thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Benvenuto, si fa per dire! 

Come fai a far finta di niente?

Io non resisterei neppure 5 minuti.

Devi dirglielo, tanto la verità chi tradisce NON la dirà mai, mai  spontaneamente. Devi estorcergliela.

Saresti capace di perdonarla? Non è così facile. Anche quando si pensa di poterlo fare, riaffiora tutto e si soffre.

Se sei giovane, e credo tu lo sia, meglio prendere in considerazione di lasciarla. Se anche davanti alle tue domande ed ai msg espliciti che hai letto, nega tutto, non vuole cambiare ed è evidente che ha altro in mente e nel cuore.

Una poi che giura il falso su suo figlio.....................

Auguri.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che forse i problemi e le preoccupazioni più grandi saranno passati e la vita accanto ad un nuovo compagno potrebbe essere più facile.


Appunto. Illusione di chi pensa che si debba cambiare l'altro invece che se stessi. E' questa nebulosa sensazione che fa sentire confusi. Poi ognuno sceglie come uscirne. C'è chi prende un Prozac e va nella "casa nuova" di buon umore.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Benvenuto, si fa per dire!
> 
> Come fai a far finta di niente?
> 
> ...


Ciao e grazie.. Io sono abb giovane, ho 37 anni, ma nella vita ne ho passate tante davvero. Io resisto perché sono combattuto.. Se provare a perdonare (sempre lei lo voglia) o, dopo settimane di menzogne reiterate, neanche più mettermici dietro e andare dritti con le maniere forti.. (separazione con colpa)..


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. *Illusione di chi pensa che si debba cambiare l'altro invece che se stessi.* E' questa nebulosa sensazione che fa sentire confusi. Poi ognuno sceglie come uscirne. C'è chi prende un Prozac e va nella "casa nuova" di buon umore.


Quando ero piccolo invidiavo gli adulti perchè, nei miei pensieri di bambino, erano liberi di fare quello che volevano. Divenuto adulto ho capito che crescendo aumentano le responsabilità e i vincoli che la vita di tutti i giorni ci impone. Possiamo cambiare solo in parte quello che ci circonda, possiamo però vederlo in modo diverso. E' questo ciò che ci rende veramente liberi.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto tutto il thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


Mi dispiace, in questo momento forse sono la persona meno indicata per dare consigli. L'unica cosa che sento di dirti è di non prendere decisioni affrettate.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, in questo momento forse sono la persona meno indicata per dare consigli. L'unica cosa che sento di dirti è di non prendere decisioni affrettate.


Ed e' così che sto facendo, col cuore a pezzi e le lacrime agli occhi... 
cosi come saggiamente, oltre che da te, sono stato consigliato da chi conosce lo stato delle cose.

grazie..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ed e' così che sto facendo, col cuore a pezzi e le lacrime agli occhi...
> cosi come saggiamente, oltre che da te, sono stato consigliato da chi conosce lo stato delle cose.
> 
> grazie..


Io ti consiglio di essere diretto e dirle quello che sai, quello che senti, quello che pensi e quello che desideri.


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ed e' così che sto facendo, col cuore a pezzi e le lacrime agli occhi...
> cosi come saggiamente, oltre che da te, sono stato consigliato da chi conosce lo stato delle cose.
> 
> grazie..



ma lei come si comporta con te?
immagino che abbia notato il tuo malessere


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Ho pazientemente letto tutto il thread ..e vi ringrazio perché mi è stato di conforto in un momento tragico.
> sposato da 10 anni.. 1 figlio 16enne..
> 1 mese fa scopro dei messaggi equivoci (anzi no.. espliciti) dei quali lei si giustifica abbozzando. Io divento sospettoso, insicuro, nervoso.. Le chiedo onesta' e rispetto .. mi sforzo di credere, ma in fondo c'è la vocina che sussurra che qualcosa non va. Non mi fido, scopro tutto.. ma non glielo dico, anzi insisto chiedendo a lei, ancora, onesta' e verità (da povero ingenuo). Lei giura e spergiura anche sul figlio che non c'è nulla, che sono io ad essermi fissato. Ma io so.. So dove va quando esce, so con chi è, so tutto. E lei continua a mentire, come nulla fosse.
> ...


ciao, benvenuto. Per esperienza personale: probabilmente non riuscirai ad andare avanti così ancora per molto. Prima o poi probabilmente avverrà quello che ho marcato in neretto. Secondo me, meglio prima.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lei come si comporta con te?
> immagino che abbia notato il tuo malessere



Si, e non sapendo che so lo interpreta come mancanza di fiducia, tanto da arrivare a dirmi di sentirsi oppressa. La scusa che ha per uscire e' il canto con le amiche...quando mi vede nervoso quasi "rinfaccia" in modo forte e deciso, dicendo che non vuole più uscire se io sto così e non mi fido, ma che vivere così è vivere da recluse ecc ecc...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, e non sapendo che so lo interpreta come mancanza di fiducia, tanto da arrivare a dirmi di sentirsi oppressa. La scusa che ha per uscire e' il canto con le amiche...quando mi vede nervoso quasi "rinfaccia" in modo forte e deciso, dicendo che non vuole più uscire se io sto così e non mi fido, ma che vivere così è vivere da recluse ecc ecc...


Questa è una tecnica che usa chi ha la coda di paglia.


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, e non sapendo che so lo interpreta come mancanza di fiducia, tanto da arrivare a dirmi di sentirsi oppressa. La scusa che ha per uscire e' il canto con le amiche...quando mi vede nervoso quasi "rinfaccia" in modo forte e deciso, dicendo che non vuole più uscire se io sto così e non mi fido, ma che vivere così è vivere da recluse ecc ecc...



I traditori hanno la faccia come il c..., sono capaci di fare gli offesi quando capiscono che si sospetta qualcosa, figuriamoci tua moglie che sa che hai letto i msg.

Fa l'offesa, finge di non voler uscire, e continua come prima più di prima.

DEVI DIRLE OGGI STESSO QUELLO CHE SAI!  Stai troppo male a tacere e continuare a subire il tradimento.

Che trovi almeno il coraggio di decidere chi vuole al suo fianco, troppo comodo tenere il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tecnica che usa chi ha la coda di paglia.


Si , certo. Mi fa sentire in colpa.
A me lei da' l'impressione voglia portare avanti sia il matrimonio (mi parla di progetti lavorativi comuni) che l'altra cosa... Ma dovreste sentire il tono delle loro conversazioni (non chiedetemi come possa conoscerle.. ma sappiate che posso sapere tutto ... conversazioni telefoniche, messaggi, posizione reale ecc ecc)


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, e non sapendo che so lo interpreta come mancanza di fiducia, tanto da arrivare a dirmi di sentirsi oppressa. La scusa che ha per uscire e' il canto con le amiche...quando mi vede nervoso quasi "rinfaccia" in modo forte e deciso, dicendo che non vuole più uscire se io sto così e non mi fido, ma che vivere così è vivere da recluse ecc ecc...




Ti stai dilaniando l'anima per poi arrivare allo stesso risultato...non ce la farai ancora per molto a tenerti questa tempesta dentro, te l'hanno già detto anche altri.


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si, e non sapendo che so lo interpreta come mancanza di fiducia, tanto da arrivare a dirmi di sentirsi oppressa. La scusa che ha per uscire e' il canto con le amiche...quando mi vede nervoso quasi "rinfaccia" in modo forte e deciso, dicendo che non vuole più uscire se io sto così e non mi fido, ma che vivere così è vivere da recluse ecc ecc...



ma non si può assistere al canto con le amiche?
tanto per provare a destabilizzarla, e vedere che fa


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma non si può assistere al canto con le amiche?
> tanto per provare a destabilizzarla, e vedere che fa



Provato a chiedere.. Risposta: non ti fidi di me, resto a casa!!
Io la lascio andare ... dalle 20 alle 3 di mattina sempre a casa del l'amante... a2km da casa..tutto ciò successo ieri sera.


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Provato a chiedere.. Risposta: non ti fidi di me, resto a casa!!
> Io la lascio andare ... dalle 20 alle 3 di mattina sempre a casa del l'amante... a2km da casa..tutto ciò successo ieri sera.



avresti potuto rispondere che in realtà ti piacerebbe molto sentirla cantare, non vedi l'ora proprio
scusa se insisto, ma forse, dato che per ora non vuoi smascherarla, potrebbe essere un modo per farle capire che le cose non sono proprio come pensa lei, per istillarle qualche dubbio su una prassi che lei ha ormai consolidato, tuo malgrado


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

Scusa ma allora ti piace farti del male!

Sai che è a casa dell'amante e taci?

Ma io la fulminerei all'istante.

3 di mattina per cantare con le amiche?

Mannaggia alla musica, porta jella a quanto pare.

Anche l'ex amante bambina di mio marito cantava, con lui.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> avresti potuto rispondere che in realtà ti piacerebbe molto sentirla cantare, non vedi l'ora proprio
> scusa se insisto, ma forse, dato che per ora non vuoi smascherarla, potrebbe essere un modo per farle capire che le cose non sono proprio come pensa lei, per istillarle qualche dubbio su una prassi che lei ha ormai consolidato, tuo malgrado



fatto già in mille modi e forme differenti... Ponendo dubbi su tutte le palle che racconta (ho detto a Laura che .... ed io ..  ma Laura ieri sera non c'era), il risultato e' una sua apparente aggressività che probabilmente nasconde una paura nera di essere scoperta. 



devastata ha detto:


> Scusa ma allora ti piace farti del male!
> 
> Sai che è a casa dell'amante e taci?
> 
> ...


Non la fulmino perché mi servono prove, concrete ed utilizzabili, una volta che ho quelle in mano la metterò davanti ala verità vera e provata.. e da li vedremo come procedere


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> fatto già in mille modi e forme differenti... Ponendo dubbi su tutte le palle che racconta (ho detto a Laura che .... ed io ..  ma Laura ieri sera non c'era), il risultato e' una sua apparente aggressività che probabilmente nasconde una paura nera di essere scoperta.
> 
> 
> 
> Non la fulmino perché mi servono prove, concrete ed utilizzabili, una volta che ho quelle in mano la metterò davanti ala verità vera e provata.. e da li vedremo come procedere



allora, se intendi aspettare ancora un po', nel frattempo potresti renderti tu latitante, e vedere come reagisce...


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

Più prove che fotografarla mentre entra ed esce dalla casa dell'amico che cerchi?

O le metti un registratore nella borsa e registri anche l'incontro o mi sembra tu di prove ne abbia già troppe.

Non capisco, è una scelta che ti fa soffrire.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, se intendi aspettare ancora un po', nel frattempo potresti renderti tu latitante, e vedere come reagisce...


Potrebbe essere una buona idea


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si , certo. Mi fa sentire in colpa.
> A me lei da' l'impressione voglia portare avanti sia il matrimonio (mi parla di progetti lavorativi comuni) che l'altra cosa... Ma dovreste sentire il tono delle loro conversazioni (non chiedetemi come possa conoscerle.. ma *sappiate che posso sapere tutto ... conversazioni telefoniche, messaggi, posizione reale ecc ecc)*


*
*

Interessante!


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Più prove che fotografarla mentre entra ed esce dalla casa dell'amico che cerchi?
> 
> O le metti un registratore nella borsa e registri anche l'incontro o mi sembra tu di prove ne abbia già troppe.
> 
> Non capisco, è una scelta che ti fa soffrire.



Mi mancano le foto, le registrazioni le ho già ( ma siccome oramai non mi fido più di niente e nessuno voglio prove che possano essere utilizzate per una eventuale separazione )


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una buona idea



dai, fatti bello ed esci, non stare a casa ad ammuffire, e non rispondere al cell.:smile:

ma il tipo lo conosci?


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Mi mancano le foto, le registrazioni le ho già ( ma siccome oramai non mi fido più di niente e nessuno voglio prove che possano essere utilizzate per una eventuale separazione )



Dovresti informati bene, potrebbe sempre denunciarti per violazione della privacy, ormai è una moda!


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Interessante!


Guarda, posso dirti che è' successa una cosa proprio al momento giusto, che mi ha permesso ciò..

io so che 10 min fa lei ha mandato a lui un msg, e si anche il testo.

so che alle 13.09 lei ha telefonato a lui, ed ho la registrazione della telefonata


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai, fatti bello ed esci, non stare a casa ad ammuffire, e non rispondere al cell.:smile:
> 
> ma il tipo lo conosci?


so chi è , dove abita, e numero di cell


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dovresti informati bene, potrebbe sempre denunciarti per violazione della privacy, ormai è una moda!



Infatti attendo le prove raccolte in modo "legale" (investigatore)


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Guarda, posso dirti che è' successa una cosa proprio al momento giusto, che mi ha permesso ciò..
> 
> io so che 10 min fa lei ha mandato a lui un msg, e si anche il testo.
> 
> so che alle 13.09 lei ha telefonato a lui, ed ho la registrazione della telefonata



Io purtroppo sono una frana persino ad usarlo un cellulare, figuriamoci a registrare quello che ci fanno gli altri.

Mi sarebbe bastato conoscere il pin di quello di mio marito, per scoprire il tutto moltooooooooo tempo prima.

Oggi mi interesserebbe solo leggerli gli oltre 6.000 msg che contengono i suoi 2 cellulari, ormai sotto sequestro permanente. Si, viaggia senza cellulare, senza auto (mia) ed è rimasto  pure senza casa (ora è tutta mia). Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io purtroppo sono una frana persino ad usarlo un cellulare, figuriamoci a registrare quello che ci fanno gli altri.
> 
> Mi sarebbe bastato conoscere il pin di quello di mio marito, per scoprire il tutto moltooooooooo tempo prima.
> 
> Oggi mi interesserebbe solo leggerli gli oltre 6.000 msg che contengono i suoi 2 cellulari, ormai sotto sequestro permanente. Si, viaggia senza cellulare, senza auto (mia) ed è rimasto  pure senza casa (ora è tutta mia). Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.


Nel caso la mia esperienza finisse male, mi sto attrezzando affinché lei possa pretendere e ricevere il meno possibile


----------



## free (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> so chi è , dove abita, e numero di cell



ma è sposato pure lui?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è sposato pure lui?



O separato o divorziato, ha un figlio che non abita qui (alla faccia della privacy)


----------



## devastata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Nel caso la mia esperienza finisse male, mi sto attrezzando affinché lei possa pretendere e ricevere il meno possibile



Hai ragione, l'importante è pensare al figlio, a lui NON deve mancare niente rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, l'importante è pensare al figlio, a lui NON deve mancare niente rispetto ad oggi.


Se dovesse finire male chiederò l'affidamento .. ultimamente lo sta trascurando, non si fa così... è uno strazio per me vederla mettere il suo piacere personale davanti a tutto e tutti.... peggio di una bestia


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> fatto già in mille modi e forme differenti... Ponendo dubbi su tutte le palle che racconta (ho detto a Laura che .... ed io .. ma Laura ieri sera non c'era), il risultato e' una sua apparente aggressività che probabilmente nasconde una paura nera di essere scoperta.
> 
> 
> 
> Non la fulmino perché mi servono prove, concrete *ed utilizzabili*, una volta che ho quelle in mano la metterò davanti ala verità vera *e provata*.. e da li vedremo come procedere


ahia


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahia


 Unico modo per non farmi ulteriormente prendere per il sedere ...


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Nel caso la mia esperienza finisse male, mi sto attrezzando affinché lei possa pretendere e ricevere il meno possibile


Quindi sei assolutamente sicuro che lei possa pretendere qualcosa?

Per l'affido...il fatto che lei lo stia leggermente trascurando la vedo difficile come cosa a tuo favore per l'affido. Dovrebbe essere qualcosa di molto grave, quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> fatto già in mille modi e forme differenti... Ponendo dubbi su tutte le palle che racconta (ho detto a Laura che .... ed io ..  ma Laura ieri sera non c'era), il risultato e' una sua apparente aggressività che probabilmente nasconde una paura nera di essere scoperta.
> 
> 
> 
> Non la fulmino perché mi servono prove, concrete ed utilizzabili, una volta che ho quelle in mano la metterò davanti ala verità vera e provata.. e da li vedremo come procedere


Ho conosciuto,per fortuna non per cose di mia pertinenza ........il mio peggior nemico.ossia un'investigatore privato.Ma alle mie domande sulle questioni di infedelta'...mi ha risposto che ''nessuno ormai paga piu per sapere che e'cornuto,  lo fanno solo in caso di importantissime cifre in ballo''..perche'mi ha detto alcune tariffe......e costa tantissimo.

sei sicuro di fare la cosa giusta?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Giugno 2013)

*beatl*

Ho letto tutto e sono shoccato dalla tranquillità che sembra trasparire in quello che scrivi.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto,per fortuna non per cose di mia pertinenza ........il mio miaeggior nemico.ossia un'investigatore privato.Ma alle mie domande sulle questioni di infedelta'...mi ha risposto che ''nessuno ormai paga piu per sapere che e'cornuto,  lo fanno solo in caso di importantissime cifre in ballo''..perche'mi ha detto alcune tariffe......e costa tantissimo.
> 
> sei sicuro di fare la cosa giusta?


La mia famiglia viene prima  di tutto ...cifre? L'investigatore viene 5000 euro...che davanti a mia moglie e mio figlio sono  nulla


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quindi sei assolutamente sicuro che lei possa pretendere qualcosa?
> 
> Per l'affido...il fatto che lei lo stia leggermente trascurando la vedo difficile come cosa a tuo favore per l'affido. Dovrebbe essere qualcosa di molto grave, quanti anni ha tuo figlio?


Condotta immorale...


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> La mia famiglia viene prima  di tutto ...cifre? L'investigatore viene 5000 euro...che davanti a mia moglie e mio figlio sono  nulla


Mi sembra una cifra folle. Mi risulta che si possa spendere molto ma molto meno. Continuo a ripeterti di non farti prendere dalla foga.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Condotta immorale...


Non è sufficiente.


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Scusa, ma non sarebbe meglio se aprissi un thread apposito? Così ci crea una grande confusione


----------



## Eliade (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non sarebbe meglio se aprissi un thread apposito? Così ci crea una grande confusione


Quoto.

Beatl la condotta immorale NON è assolutamente una ragione valida per ottenere l'affido di tuo figlio.
Per casi gravissimi intendo: problemi di dipendenza, molestie, violenze...

Voglio sperare che non sia stato un avvocato a prospettarti una cosa del genere.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mi sembra una cifra folle. Mi risulta che si possa spendere molto ma molto meno. Continuo a ripeterti di non farti prendere dalla foga.


no aquila ..costa cosi'....per quello se non ci sono cose importanti,si evita...


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no aquila ..costa cosi'....per quello se non ci sono cose importanti,si evita...


Ci sono investigatori che si fanno pagare ad intervento e, a quanto mi pare, in questo caso l'intervento sarebbe relativamente facile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Unico modo per non farmi ulteriormente prendere per il sedere ...


no, calma. Un conto è parlare i non farsi prendere per il sedere, altro pensare ad una causa. Tu stai pensando alla seconda. Che, per carità degli dèi, è assolutamente lecito... ma ben distante dal mio modo di vedere, a meno che io non abbia ragione di pensare ad una malafede che vada ben oltre il tradimento.
Non ho mai pensato che mio marito volesse comportarsi in maniera disonesta con me perchè so che è una persona onesta, anche se mi ha tradito.
E ho avuto ragione a non pensarlo.
Credo però che se gli avessi dimostrato il contrario si sarebbe, a ragione, incattivito.
Ecco perchè 'ahia': se agisci così significa che non hai stima di tua moglie come persona.
E' così?


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto e sono shoccato dalla tranquillità che sembra trasparire in quello che scrivi.


Si...immagino.  ma sono a pezzi..notti insonni ...sonow calatodi 5 o 6 chili...
E che come ho detto all'inizio nellamia.vita ne ho passate tante che un po di scorza di facciata l'ho sviluppata


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, calma. Un conto è parlare i non farsdei prendere per il sedere, altro pensare ad una causa. Tu stai pensando alla seconda. Che, per carità degli dèi, è assolutamente lecito... ma ben distante dal mio modo di vedere, a meno che io non abbia ragione di pensare ad una malafede che vada ben oltre il tradimento.
> Non ho mai pensato che mio marito volesse comportarsi in maniera disonesta con me perchè so che è una persona onesta, anche se mi ha tradito.
> E ho avuto ragione a non pensarlo.
> Credo però che se gli avessi dimostrato il contrario si sarebbe, a ragione, incattivito.
> ...


Non riesco a rispondere ora...se fa il doppiogiocoper godere anche dei beni materiali (casa , auto, soldi) si...potrei perderela stima


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Si...immagino.  ma sono a pezzi..notti insonni ...sonow calatodi 5 o 6 chili...
> E che come ho detto all'inizio nellamia.vita ne ho passate tante che un po di scorza di facciata l'ho sviluppata


io a questi aspetti del tradimento non penso...se lo facessi smetterei.Mi spiace leggerti.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Non riesco a rispondere ora...se fa il doppiogiocoper godere anche dei beni materiali (casa , auto, soldi) si...potrei perderela stima


Io davvero non capisco. Ci hai fatto un figlio e non sai che persona è? Non sai se potrebbe farti una porcata del genere o no?
Guarda che non ti sto cazziando.
Sto cercando di farti presente che, purtroppo, una sbandata nella vita si può prendere... ma se una persona è onesta, non cambia la sua natura.
Sì lo so che adesso CON TE è disonesta, ti mostrizza e tutto il circo a seguire del tradimento.
E' normale, tutto quello che hai descritto: il negare, l'accusare... tutte cose che qui dentro hanno visto in tanti.
Fa parte del pacchetto: è il tradimento all-inclusive.
Ma lei fondamentalmente è rimasta la persona che era prima.
Se tu ti stai attrezzando così rapidamente per una causa... vuol dire che hai una considerazione di lei piuttosto bassa.
Oltre al fatto che non mi pare ti preoccupi altrettanto di perdere lei.
Posso chiederti cosa provi per lei?


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco. Ci hai fatto un figlio e non sai che persona è? Non sai se potrebbe farti una porcata del genere o no?
> Guarda che non ti sto cazziando.
> Sto cercando di farti presente che, purtroppo, una sbandata nella vita si può prendere... ma se una persona è onesta, non cambia la sua natura.
> Sì lo so che adesso CON TE è disonesta, ti mostrizza e tutto il circo a seguire del tradimento.
> ...


Bella questa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Bella questa


ehhhh, non ci facciamo mica mancare nulla! 
(eagle io ti confondo spesso con Ultimo per via dell'avatar, se capita che ti chiamo fratellino non farci caso)
Mi ricordo che, arrivata qui fresca fresca, una sera facemmo un 3d con le frasi celebri dei traditori sgamati... fu molto liberatorio constatare come gli argomenti fossero simili.
Anche riderne tutti assieme fu molto liberatorio.
Coraggio ragazzi, che se ne esce.


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco. Ci hai fatto un figlio e non sai che persona è? Non sai se potrebbe farti una porcata del genere o no?
> Guarda che non ti sto cazziando.
> Sto cercando di farti presente che, purtroppo, una sbandata nella vita si può prendere... ma se una persona è onesta, non cambia la sua natura.
> Sì lo so che adesso CON TE è disonesta, ti mostrizza e tutto il circo a seguire del tradimento.
> ...



L'amo ....
anche se ho appena ascoltato una chiamata con lui... e mi chiedo come questa possa essere la stessa donna di 3 mesi or sono...

cmq scusate per l'inquinamento del thread... Ne apro uno nuovo


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh, non ci facciamo mica mancare nulla!
> (eagle io ti confondo spesso con Ultimo per via dell'avatar, se capita che ti chiamo fratellino non farci caso)
> Mi ricordo che, arrivata qui fresca fresca, una sera facemmo un 3d con le frasi celebri dei traditori sgamati... fu molto liberatorio constatare come gli argomenti fossero simili.
> Anche riderne tutti assieme fu molto liberatorio.
> Coraggio ragazzi, che se ne esce.


Tipo "Tu non puoi capire come ci sente", "Le cose tra noi non erano più come prima", "Giuro sui nostri figli che non sono andata oltre"...


----------



## beatl (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tipo "Tu non puoi capire come ci sente", "Le cose tra noi non erano più come prima", "Giuro sui nostri figli che non sono andata oltre"...



Il giurare sui figli, secondo me, e' davvero troppo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tipo "Tu non puoi capire come ci sente", "Le cose tra noi non erano più come prima", "Giuro sui nostri figli che non sono andata oltre"...


celo, celo celo


----------



## eagle (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> celo, celo celo


Queste ti mancano: “Mia madre mi odia per colpa tua“, “Mi hai fatto terra bruciata intorno“, “Non vi meravigliate se un giorno il mio caso finisce a Chi l'ha visto“, “Ho dovuto a rinunciare all'unica persona che ha dimostrato interesse a me“, ecc.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Queste ti mancano: “Mia madre mi odia per colpa tua“, “Mi hai fatto terra bruciata intorno“, “Non vi meravigliate se un giorno il mio caso finisce a Chi l'ha visto“, “Ho dovuto a rinunciare all'unica persona che ha dimostrato interesse a me“, ecc.


ehhhh caro mio: io ho ' ho avuto paura che mi aggredissi' il che... vabbè detto da uno che fa arti marziali da anni...
ah poi io ho tutta la collection dei messaggi che mi mandava la signora...


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Tipo "Tu non puoi capire come ci sente", "Le cose tra noi non erano più come prima", "Giuro sui nostri figli che non sono andata oltre"...


E poi.... "ho tradito me stessa prima che te".

Non fateci caso somo solo frasi salvailsalvabile buttate la con la speranza che sortiscano qualche effetto.
Il bello è che uno chiede spiegazioni di cui spesso non se ne fa molto, l'altro si impegna a propinarne sempre di più valide.

Quando c'è tradimento le chiacchiere lasciano il tempo che trovano. Solitamente chi rientra in carreggata lo fa subito e senza minimi termini.


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Queste ti mancano: “Mia madre mi odia per colpa tua“, “Mi hai fatto terra bruciata intorno“, “Non vi meravigliate se un giorno il mio caso finisce a Chi l'ha visto“, “Ho dovuto a rinunciare all'unica persona che ha dimostrato interesse a me“, ecc.


Vabbe', ma a te t'hanno fatto nero nero.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Queste ti mancano: “Mia madre mi odia per colpa tua“, “Mi hai fatto terra bruciata intorno“, “Non vi meravigliate se un giorno il mio caso finisce a Chi l'ha visto“, “Ho dovuto a rinunciare all'unica persona che ha dimostrato interesse a me“, ecc.


Dei su...
Lei è bambina no?
Dei dalle tempo la se farà no?

Avrà visto troppe fiction...

Che ne so...

L'interesse che nutriamo verso una persona è sempre finalizzato a...

Nel tuo caso lei è maestra superba nel riuscire a mantenere i suoi fari puntati su di lei...

Ed è lì che ti fotti...

Tu prova a dirle...
Senti cara...
Io sono stanco di te
Io mi sono stancato di te
Io sono stufo
Io ne ho le balle piene di te e di tutte le tue storie...

Non ho più balle per ascoltarti...

Prova così e poi mi dici...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E poi.... "ho tradito me stessa prima che te".
> 
> Non fateci caso somo solo frasi salvailsalvabile buttate la con la speranza che sortiscano qualche effetto.
> Il bello è che uno chiede spiegazioni di cui spesso non se ne fa molto, l'altro si impegna a propinarne sempre di più valide.
> ...


ciao Jon. tutto bene?


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Jon. tutto bene?


Ciao. Si, benissimo. Grazie. Solo un po' impegnaticcio. E menomale direi.

Tu?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E poi.... "ho tradito me stessa prima che te".
> 
> Non fateci caso somo solo frasi salvailsalvabile buttate la con la speranza che sortiscano qualche effetto.
> Il bello è che uno chiede spiegazioni di cui spesso non se ne fa molto, l'altro si impegna a propinarne sempre di più valide.
> ...


SI..
Anche perchè se io ti dico...senti cara...per me le amanti sono il nulla...
Lei mi risponderà, allora non ti costerà niente sbarazzartene...
E io...si...

Si 
e lo so per esperienza vissuta...
Entrato in carreggiata subito e senza mezzi termini...

Quando le acque si fanno cattive o per l'uno o per l'altro bisogna troncare...

Se invece ci si sente con l'esigenza di trovare sempre nuovi escamotage per frequentarsi in barba al coniuge...

Poi finisce molto male...

Osserviamo vieppiù che gli uomini sono più facili a rientrare nei ranghi, pur di non perdere la moglie...no?

Perchè messi alle strette o mangiano la maestra o saltano la finestra...

Invece le donne tendono di più a salvare corna e cavoli...

Io ho esigenza di frequentare anche questo altro uomo e a te deve andare bene...


----------



## JON (21 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI..
> Anche perchè se io ti dico...senti cara...per me le amanti sono il nulla...
> Lei mi risponderà, allora non ti costerà niente sbarazzartene...
> E io...si...
> ...



Forse il senso comune che vuole che la donna tradisca sentimentalmente, mentre l'uomo sarebbe più "materiale", diciamo, non è del tutto inattendibile.


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

Oggi mia moglie ha detto .."ho paura di te "...
si vabbe


----------



## JON (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Oggi mia moglie ha detto .."ho paura di te "...
> si vabbe


Beh, o ti prende per il culo (scusa), oppure sente il tuo fiato sul collo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Forse il senso comune che vuole che la donna tradisca sentimentalmente, mentre l'uomo sarebbe più "materiale", diciamo, non è del tutto inattendibile.


Ma neanche scientifica no?
I luoghi comuni a ben vedere hanno sempre un fondo di verità no?
Poi cosa chiedono loro ? Il contorno...
Cosa chiediamo noi? La patonzina in umido...

Insomma....


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, o ti prende per il culo (scusa), oppure sente il tuo fiato sul collo.



Seconda...


----------



## JON (22 Giugno 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Seconda...


Dovresti lasciarla fare, il che significa che tu debba mantenere un controllo sovrumano. Evitando anche i pochi tentativi che hai già fatto.


----------



## JON (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma neanche scientifica no?
> *I luoghi comuni a ben vedere hanno sempre un fondo di verità no?
> *Poi cosa chiedono loro ? Il contorno...
> Cosa chiediamo noi? La patonzina in umido...
> ...


Ma si. Tanto che la situazione di Eagle deriva proprio dalla crisi sentimentale della moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma neanche scientifica no?
> I luoghi comuni a ben vedere hanno sempre un fondo di verità no?
> Poi cosa chiedono loro ? Il contorno...
> Cosa chiediamo noi? La patonzina in umido...
> ...


a

Ciao patacca,mentre facevo la doccia ho incrociato lo sguardo del SIgnore di questo mona di sito..lui il daino dell,appennino,o cervo?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si. Tanto che la situazione di Eagle deriva proprio dalla crisi sentimentale della moglie.


Ecco sai mia moglie mi ha sempre accusato di essere un bravo giocatore sopra le sue insicurezze...
Poi ha fatto il passo successivo..." Da quando ho smesso di sentirmi in colpa e fregarmene sono stata meglio"...

Io devo ammettere che devo ancora incontrare una donna capace di farmi senire in colpa.
Quando tentano di farmi sentire in colpa per qualcosa, mi metto a ridere...

Per me è una pena infinita leggere di uomini che accettano di sentirsi in colpa o cooresponsabili del tradimento delle loro mogli...

Io ragiono che se non fossero mogli, non potrebbero tradirci: tutto qua...

Sono molto old su certe cose...

Perchè io ho sempre visto le donne molto sensibili alla vanità e ai complimenti...

E come si dice...tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino...

Le donne che conosco che non vogliono certe esperienze è sempre per prudenza e per paura...

Come mi sentirò dopo?
E se perdo la testa?
E se me innamoro perdutamente?
Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma la prima cosa...la prima istanza è sempre quella....mio marito non mi guarda più ( bugiarda) e quindi io mi sento in diritto di comportarmi così ( credici)...

Sempre visto questo io...

Piaccia o non piaccia...

Ma provate casso voi...una volta a trovarvi nel punto che per despetolarvi ve ne uscite con...
Ma che cazzo stiamo facendo eh?
Finzhè si scherza si scherza...ma qua stiamo andando oltre...
Che cosa fai qui con me?
Eh? 

Sei una donna sposata...torna da tuo marito...

Vi posso garantire che diventano VIOLA dalla rabbia...

Ma per me quella volta ebbi un orgasmo cerebrale...e autostima a mille...

Quindi non facciamoci prendere per il bavero noi uomini...

E poi diciamocelo quale di noi uomini se sono amanti di una donna sposata andrebbero mai a difenderla dal marito eh?

Ah quel cattivone di tuo marito...adesso ci penso io...adesso ci penso io...

Ogni volta che sento una donna criticare suo marito...io penso a mia moglie...e mi viene il nervoso perchè mi faccio il film in testa di lei che critica me con un altro uomo...e mi viene il nervoso...

Ma quante criticano le mancanze del marito per giustificare sè stesse?

Bon a mio avviso troppe...

Almeno noi uomini intortiamo una perchè ci piace...perchè ci attizza perchè vogliamo farcela e menarcela a letto...
Ma non certo perchè nostra moglie ci trascura eh?

Noi uomini sappiamo che criticare la moglie davanti ad un' altra donna ( a meno che non vogliamo giocare la carta della vittima con la crocerossina) serve solo a insospettirla...e a metterla nella condizione di prendere le parti di nostra moglie nei nostri confronti...e ti senti dire...tu non capisci come siamo noi donne...perchè sei un maschio...

Poi ricordiamoci che l'amante si pappa solo la crema della torta...noi ci dobbiamo curare di tutto il resto...anche la parte trista che non ci piace no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a
> 
> Ciao patacca,mentre facevo la doccia ho incrociato lo sguardo del SIgnore di questo mona di sito..lui il daino dell,appennino,o cervo?


Ma amico mio...
Che si fa con questi uomini che hanno le mogli...che sono innammmmmorattteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Ma tu riusciresti a concepire tua moglie innamorata di un' altro eh?

Al massimo ti dici...ma già sopporta me...come potrebbe sopportarne un'altro?

E tu non puoi mai soffrire...
Perchè se la beccassi a fare la corpivendola in giro...ti tocca dirti...eh vabbè io però sono sempre in vantaggio...no?


----------



## cyemme (22 Giugno 2013)

in questi momenti ci vuole molta calma, mai scelte frettolose perchè si rischia di pentirsi.
io riguardando a questi ultimi due mesi, qualche mia scelta non la rifarei.
ora lui se ne è andato, viene qualche ora a settimana a vedere la nostra bimba...ripeto ORA non ha mai raggiunto le 10 ore a settimana. Bimba che ha voluto in tutti modi, bimba che fino a settembre dell'anno scorso non potevi toglierli dalle braccia perchè non voleva. ora, non c'è più nulla, fra di lui e lei, nessun legame. 
lui dice che si sforza per venire a vederla, che gli viene l'ansia. io ho invece la certezza che lui venga dalla bimba solo quando la sua amante non sia con lui.
vorrei sottolineare che se ne è andato perchè dopo averlo scoperto aveva deciso di allontanarsi da me e da lei andando dai parenti, ovviamente stava lontano solo da me e continuava a riempirmi di bugie...usciva da casa alle 22 per andare dai parenti ma in realtà si faceva 110 km per andare da lei...e quindi dopo altre bugie patetiche gli ho chiesto di fare una scelta. Alla sua decisione di stare con lei gli ho detto che non lo avrei più cercato e così ho fatto.

tutte le citazioni di frasi che avete scritto le ho sentite anche io. mi diceva che aveva pensato a scappare un sacco di volte, che nella nostra casa stava male, che avevamo tutto ma non quello che voleva lui e che se avesse saputo non avrebbe mai fatto la bimba. Quest'ultima è la frase che mi destabilizza.

Tutti mi dicono lascialo stare, vedrai che torna...io non lo cerco più, non lo chiamo più ormai da più di un mese. se vuole sapere della bimba chiama lui. ma ho paura, ho paura che possa tornare. Come sta succendendo anche a te Eagle...non voglio essere io a voler decidere. come ha fatto a fare una scelta così dopo così tanti anni insieme? ci frequentavamo dalle superiori! sono arrivata alla conclusione che è un uomo piccolo e meschino, crescito nella culla della cattiveria dei suoi genitori.


----------



## perplesso (22 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> in questi momenti ci vuole molta calma, mai scelte frettolose perchè si rischia di pentirsi.
> io riguardando a questi ultimi due mesi, qualche mia scelta non la rifarei.
> ora lui se ne è andato, viene qualche ora a settimana a vedere la nostra bimba...ripeto ORA non ha mai raggiunto le 10 ore a settimana. Bimba che ha voluto in tutti modi, bimba che fino a settembre dell'anno scorso non potevi toglierli dalle braccia perchè non voleva. ora, non c'è più nulla, fra di lui e lei, nessun legame.
> lui dice che si sforza per venire a vederla, che gli viene l'ansia. io ho invece la certezza che lui venga dalla bimba solo quando la sua amante non sia con lui.
> ...


io non solo cambierei la serratura di casa,ma piazzerei qualche mina antiuomo di fronte alla porta.

altro che vedrai che torna.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> in questi momenti ci vuole molta calma, mai scelte frettolose perchè si rischia di pentirsi.
> io riguardando a questi ultimi due mesi, qualche mia scelta non la rifarei.
> ora lui se ne è andato, viene qualche ora a settimana a vedere la nostra bimba...ripeto ORA non ha mai raggiunto le 10 ore a settimana. Bimba che ha voluto in tutti modi, bimba che fino a settembre dell'anno scorso non potevi toglierli dalle braccia perchè non voleva. ora, non c'è più nulla, fra di lui e lei, nessun legame.
> lui dice che si sforza per venire a vederla, che gli viene l'ansia. io ho invece la certezza che lui venga dalla bimba solo quando la sua amante non sia con lui.
> ...


Cavolo la tua storia mi stordisce, posso capire la,fine di un amore anche a seguito dell'incontro con un'altra persona ma un rifiuto di un figlio questo proprio non lo comprendo .... Per me è ingiustificabile ... Ti auguro di superare questo momento prima possibile e di rifatti una vita serena e spero per tua figlia che lui ritrovi un può di buon senso ( verso lei) e si di ostri un vero uomo ... Ciao :smile:


----------



## Zod (22 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> in questi momenti ci vuole molta calma, mai scelte frettolose perchè si rischia di pentirsi.
> io riguardando a questi ultimi due mesi, qualche mia scelta non la rifarei.
> ora lui se ne è andato, viene qualche ora a settimana a vedere la nostra bimba...ripeto ORA non ha mai raggiunto le 10 ore a settimana. Bimba che ha voluto in tutti modi, bimba che fino a settembre dell'anno scorso non potevi toglierli dalle braccia perchè non voleva. ora, non c'è più nulla, fra di lui e lei, nessun legame.
> lui dice che si sforza per venire a vederla, che gli viene l'ansia. io ho invece la certezza che lui venga dalla bimba solo quando la sua amante non sia con lui.
> ...


Solo lui è responsabile del rapporto con sua figlia, non lo hai allontanato tu. Ha fatto tutto da solo. Quello che puoi fare e stare vicino alla bimba cercando le soluzioni migliori per lei. Lui non ha più alcun diritto di tornare. Esci dal guscio, siete Tu è tua figlia, e la vita è bella!

S*B


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> in questi momenti [...]


non sono obiettiva in casi come questi. mi irritano, per non dire altro.
tuo marito si sforza per vedere vostra figlia? non vuole stare con lei per più di qualche ora alla settimana? 
liberalo pure da questo gravoso compito, non hai bisogno di una persona del genere per crescere la tua bambina. 
e se poi si renderà conto che non si può semplicemente smettere di essere padre, tanto meglio. ma deve sentirlo davvero, non come un dovere, nessuno lo obbliga a crescere.
tu intanto va avanti senza aspettarti più nulla da lui. 
hai altro a cui pensare, a tutte quelle difficoltà che dovrai superare solo con le tue forze, ma anche a quei tanti momenti meravigliosi che vivrai con la tua piccola. 
:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non sono obiettiva in casi come questi. mi irritano, per non dire altro.
> tuo marito si sforza per vedere vostra figlia? non vuole stare con lei per più di qualche ora alla settimana?
> liberalo pure da questo gravoso compito, non hai bisogno di una persona del genere per crescere la tua bambina.
> e se poi si renderà conto che non si può semplicemente smettere di essere padre, tanto meglio. ma deve sentirlo davvero, non come un dovere, nessuno lo obbliga a crescere.
> ...



Certo che lei può crescere la bimba da sola.
Ma è la bimba che ha bisogno di un padre...
"Ma che razza di padre!" si potrebbe dire... e io ne so, di un padre che avrei preferito non avere.
Ma proprio perchè io un padre non l'ho avuto quando lo volevo, e l'ho avuto in modo schifoso quando non lo volevo, penso che un padre (appena decente) sia importante.
E adesso, lui si sta dimostrando uomo e padre pessimo, ma sono ancora agli inizi.
Io spero che il rapporto tra lui e la figlia possa migliorare... 
Ma per avere una possibilità di miglioramento, non si può interrompere ora.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Certo che lei può crescere la bimba da sola.
> Ma è la bimba che ha bisogno di un padre...
> "Ma che razza di padre!" si potrebbe dire... e io ne so, di un padre che avrei preferito non avere.
> Ma proprio perchè io un padre non l'ho avuto quando lo volevo, e l'ho avuto in modo schifoso quando non lo volevo, penso che un padre (appena decente) sia importante.
> ...



forse sono stata un po' troppo dura. 
come te mi auguro che che il marito di cyemme cambi idea almeno sul suo modo di essere padre, si dimostrerebbe finalmente maturo e sarebbe una presenza importante per la piccola, ma è lui ad aver preso le distanze, non mi pare che qualcuno gli stia impedendo di passare del tempo con la figlia. e non dico nemmeno che cyemme debba allontanarlo, solo è meglio che non si aggrappi alla speranza che lui si faccia avanti seriamente per il bene della bambina. purtroppo c'è anche chi volta pagina lasciandosi tutto alle spalle, figli compresi.
mio padre mi ha definita "la zavorra di un matrimonio fallito" ed ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando gli ho detto che non avrei più voluto incontrarlo nemmeno per quelle due-tre volte all'anno in cui si sforzava di chiamarmi. e ne sono passati sette prima che ricomparisse al grido di "sei mia figlia, come posso fregarmene di te?".


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> forse sono stata un po' troppo dura.
> come te mi auguro che che il marito di cyemme cambi idea almeno sul suo modo di essere padre, si dimostrerebbe finalmente maturo e sarebbe una presenza importante per la piccola, ma è lui ad aver preso le distanze, non mi pare che qualcuno gli stia impedendo di passare del tempo con la figlia. e non dico nemmeno che cyemme debba allontanarlo, solo è meglio che non si aggrappi alla speranza che lui si faccia avanti seriamente per il bene della bambina. purtroppo c'è anche chi volta pagina lasciandosi tutto alle spalle, figli compresi.
> mio padre mi ha definita "la zavorra di un matrimonio fallito" ed ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando gli ho detto che non avrei più voluto incontrarlo nemmeno per quelle due-tre volte all'anno in cui si sforzava di chiamarmi. e ne sono passati sette prima che ricomparisse al grido di "sei mia figlia, come posso fregarmene di te?".



Un abbraccio a te ciccia :smile: ... anche se al momento ti invidio la latitanza di tuo padre


----------



## beatl (22 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> forse sono stata un po' troppo dura.
> come te mi auguro che che il marito di cyemme cambi idea almeno sul suo modo di essere padre, si dimostrerebbe finalmente maturo e sarebbe una presenza importante per la piccola, ma è lui ad aver preso le distanze, non mi pare che qualcuno gli stia impedendo di passare del tempo con la figlia. e non dico nemmeno che cyemme debba allontanarlo, solo è meglio che non si aggrappi alla speranza che lui si faccia avanti seriamente per il bene della bambina. purtroppo c'è anche chi volta pagina lasciandosi tutto alle spalle, figli compresi.
> *mio padre mi ha definita "la zavorra di un matrimonio fallito" ed ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando gli ho detto che non avrei più voluto incontrarlo nemmeno per quelle due-tre volte all'anno in cui si sforzava di chiamarmi. e ne sono passati sette prima che ricomparisse al grido di "sei mia figlia, come posso fregarmene di te?*".


accidenti, mi spiace


----------



## cyemme (23 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> forse sono stata un po' troppo dura.
> come te mi auguro che che il marito di cyemme cambi idea almeno sul suo modo di essere padre, si dimostrerebbe finalmente maturo e sarebbe una presenza importante per la piccola, ma è lui ad aver preso le distanze, non mi pare che qualcuno gli stia impedendo di passare del tempo con la figlia. e non dico nemmeno che cyemme debba allontanarlo, solo è meglio che non si aggrappi alla speranza che lui si faccia avanti seriamente per il bene della bambina. purtroppo c'è anche chi volta pagina lasciandosi tutto alle spalle, figli compresi.
> mio padre mi ha definita "la zavorra di un matrimonio fallito" ed ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando gli ho detto che non avrei più voluto incontrarlo nemmeno per quelle due-tre volte all'anno in cui si sforzava di chiamarmi. e ne sono passati sette prima che ricomparisse al grido di "sei mia figlia, come posso fregarmene di te?".


anche lui mi ha detto che la presenza di sua figlia non gli permette di vivere la sua nuova vita, che se avesse saputo non l'avrebbe mai messa al mondo, e che per lei è costretto ad avere una vita paralela. 
Ma che vita paralela? La vita è una sola, bisogna sapere fare delle scelte, capire quali sono le priorità e decidere. vuoi stare con la tua amante? stacci ma pensa a quali possano essere le conseguenze al fatto che per te è prioritario fare le gite nei we piuttosto che stare con tua figlia. più tempo passa e peggio sarà per la piccola e per lui.
le tue parole mi fanno male, temo che la mia piccola possa arrivare a pronunciarle anche lei. io posso fare di tutto per lei, posso fare la buona madre, ma non posso difenderla da questo dolore che porterà dentro. questa possibilità mi fa male da morire.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche lui mi ha detto che la presenza di sua figlia non gli permette di vivere la sua nuova vita, che se avesse saputo non l'avrebbe mai messa al mondo, e che per lei è costretto ad avere una vita paralela.
> Ma che vita paralela? La vita è una sola, bisogna sapere fare delle scelte, capire quali sono le priorità e decidere. vuoi stare con la tua amante? stacci ma pensa a quali possano essere le conseguenze al fatto che per te è prioritario fare le gite nei we piuttosto che stare con tua figlia. più tempo passa e peggio sarà per la piccola e per lui.
> le tue parole mi fanno male, temo che la mia piccola possa arrivare a pronunciarle anche lei. io posso fare di tutto per lei, posso fare la buona madre, ma non posso difenderla da questo dolore che porterà dentro. questa possibilità mi fa male da morire.



Non è colpa tua.... puoi solo non chiudere le porte a che lui torni da vostra figlia, ma altro non puoi fare... mi dispiace immensamente....


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> mio padre mi ha definita "la zavorra di un matrimonio fallito" ed ha tirato un sospiro di sollievo quando gli ho detto che non avrei più voluto incontrarlo nemmeno per quelle due-tre volte all'anno in cui si sforzava di chiamarmi. e ne sono passati sette prima che ricomparisse al grido di "sei mia figlia, come posso fregarmene di te?".


Non pensavo che si potesse raggiungere un simile grado di crudeltà. Davvero l'egoismo rende ciechi. Un grande abbraccio a te, per quanto tu l'abbia superato nel tempo. 

Ma, aggiungo, la bella e forte donna che sei oggi depone a favore del fatto che i figli sono quello che sono indipendentemente dai traumi che possono aver subito. E cercare di proteggerli dal dolore ad ogni costo non significa necessariamente fare il loro bene. A volte, da genitori, siamo un po' troppo presuntuosi nel voler sapere qual è il bene dei nostri figli. La vita è più grande e spesso più saggia di noi.


----------



## Daniele (23 Giugno 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Solo lui è responsabile del rapporto con sua figlia, non lo hai allontanato tu. Ha fatto tutto da solo. Quello che puoi fare e stare vicino alla bimba cercando le soluzioni migliori per lei. Lui non ha più alcun diritto di tornare. Esci dal guscio, siete Tu è tua figlia, e la vita è bella!
> 
> S*B


PS: E fatti dare i baiocchi per la figlia, che non sia un genitore non genitore e che non scopi con l'amante dando i soldi alla puttana di turno e non alla figlia, si chiama responsabilità che inzia quando si diventa genitori, volenti o nolenti.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è colpa tua.... puoi solo non chiudere le porte a che lui torni da vostra figlia, ma altro non puoi fare... mi dispiace immensamente....


quoto!
cyemme, non assumerti responsabilità che non sono tue.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> anche lui mi ha detto che la presenza di sua figlia non gli permette di vivere la sua nuova vita, che se avesse saputo non l'avrebbe mai messa al mondo, e che per lei è costretto ad avere una vita paralela.
> Ma che vita paralela? La vita è una sola, bisogna sapere fare delle scelte, capire quali sono le priorità e decidere. vuoi stare con la tua amante? stacci ma *pensa a quali possano essere le conseguenze al fatto che per te è prioritario fare le gite nei we piuttosto che stare con tua figlia*. più tempo passa e peggio sarà per la piccola e per lui.
> le tue parole mi fanno male, temo che la mia piccola possa arrivare a pronunciarle anche lei. io posso fare di tutto per lei, posso fare la buona madre, ma non posso difenderla da questo dolore che porterà dentro. questa possibilità mi fa male da morire.


Capita a chi ha come amante una vera facocera. Questi sono comportamenti per me gravissimi di donne che manipolano un uomo e lo staccano da tutto. Uomini debolissimi.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Giugno 2013)

*Eppure...*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> non sono obiettiva in casi come questi. mi irritano, per non dire altro.
> tuo marito si sforza per vedere vostra figlia? non vuole stare con lei per più di qualche ora alla settimana?
> liberalo pure da questo gravoso compito, non hai bisogno di una persona del genere per crescere la tua bambina.
> e se poi si renderà conto che non si può semplicemente smettere di essere padre, tanto meglio. ma deve sentirlo davvero, non come un dovere, nessuno lo obbliga a crescere.
> ...


Eppure tanti uomini, tanti padri (dico tanti anche perché - in questo caso - per me anche UNO sono già tanti) conosco...
Padri che si dimenticano dei figli o delle figlie, che costruiscono nuovi legami e ne mettono al mondo altri. Al punto che ti dici... forse, avendone "seminati" due-tre-quattro in giro rende più facile dimenticarsene qualcuno.
Quando penso a quel che ho dovuto passare io, rimasto solo con una figlia che per mesi aveva letteralmente perso la testa, che rovesciava su di me tutta la sua rabbia, tutto il suo dolore, mi viene da odiarle queste persone!
 Eppure un figlio, una figlia, rappresentano la nostra stessa continuità, qualcosa che è destinato a rimanere dopo il nostro passaggio, il seguito della nostra esistenza, un'opera che ci sopravviverà. Come avessimo scritto un libro, scolpito una statua, scritto una pagina di musica. 
Mi viene da pensare che questi genitori non vivano una vita lineare, ma che tendano a perpetuare una situazione che dà l'illusione di rimanere giovani. Che abbiano bisogno di rincominciare ogni tot anni, con nuove relazioni, nuovi figli... come per fermare il tempo che passa, senza accettare l'evoluzione naturale delle loro vite e di quelle di chi gli è vicino.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Mi viene da pensare che questi genitori non vivano una vita lineare, ma che tendano a perpetuare una situazione che dà l'illusione di rimanere giovani. Che abbiano bisogno di rincominciare ogni tot anni, con nuove relazioni, nuovi figli... come per fermare il tempo che passa, senza accettare l'evoluzione naturale delle loro vite e di quelle di chi gli è vicino.


Pefetto. Maledetta questa assurda paura di invecchiare, inoculataci dal consumismo. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2013)

Quando leggo le storie di persone che hanno chiuso con i genitori, che si allontanano per anni mi vengono i brividi.
Io non riesco ad immaginare un giorno senza sentire mia madre e mio padre ed uguale é per loro
Quando discutiamo io non riesco a stare mezzagiornata senza xhiamare e chiarire. Sono stata fortunata probabilmente e davvero mi si stringe il cuore nel leggere certe storie


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Eppure tanti uomini, tanti padri (dico tanti anche perché - in questo caso - per me anche UNO sono già tanti) conosco...
> Padri che si dimenticano dei figli o delle figlie, che costruiscono nuovi legami e ne mettono al mondo altri. Al punto che ti dici... forse, avendone "seminati" due-tre-quattro in giro rende più facile dimenticarsene qualcuno.
> Quando penso a quel che ho dovuto passare io, rimasto solo con una figlia che per mesi aveva letteralmente perso la testa, che rovesciava su di me tutta la sua rabbia, tutto il suo dolore, mi viene da odiarle queste persone!
> Eppure un figlio, una figlia, rappresentano la nostra stessa continuità, qualcosa che è destinato a rimanere dopo il nostro passaggio, il seguito della nostra esistenza, un'opera che ci sopravviverà. Come avessimo scritto un libro, scolpito una statua, scritto una pagina di musica.
> Mi viene da pensare che questi genitori non vivano una vita lineare, ma che tendano a perpetuare una situazione che dà l'illusione di rimanere giovani. Che abbiano bisogno di rincominciare ogni tot anni, con nuove relazioni, nuovi figli... come per fermare il tempo che passa, senza accettare l'evoluzione naturale delle loro vite e di quelle di chi gli è vicino.



Credo che semplicemente ci siano persone, uomini e donne ahimè, che non sono fatti per essere genitori, e che lo diventano per una serie di motivi sbagliati, il primo e il più usato il classico "e perchè no?"
Va anche bene quando tutto fila liscio, poi però se ci sono crisi la stitichezza genitoriale comincia a pesare...


----------



## JON (24 Giugno 2013)

cyemme ha detto:


> in questi momenti ci vuole molta calma, mai scelte frettolose perchè si rischia di pentirsi.
> io riguardando a questi ultimi due mesi, qualche mia scelta non la rifarei.
> ora lui se ne è andato, viene qualche ora a settimana a vedere la nostra bimba...ripeto ORA non ha mai raggiunto le 10 ore a settimana. Bimba che ha voluto in tutti modi, bimba che fino a settembre dell'anno scorso non potevi toglierli dalle braccia perchè non voleva. ora, non c'è più nulla, fra di lui e lei, nessun legame.
> lui dice che si sforza per venire a vederla, che gli viene l'ansia. io ho invece la certezza che lui venga dalla bimba solo quando la sua amante non sia con lui.
> ...


Lui è solo un altro uomo che interpreta l'amore come un attore che non conosce il benchè minimo aspetto psicologico del personaggio che interpreta.

Eppure quella figlia l'ha voluta fortemente, non potevi togliergliela dalle braccia.
A me da l'idea di un amore piuttosto autoreferenziale, atto al compiacimento. Probabilmente è quello che cerca continuamente, altrove ormai. Nel momento in cui l'hai scoperto è andato in crisi perchè ha intravisto la realtà di una vita in cui le responsabilità e le rinunce offrono il contrario di quello che cerca, ovvero il proprio compiacimento.

Forse ha capito davvero il perchè non avrebbe dovuto fare quella figlia, non è uno stupido.
E' in realtà un incosciente perchè fuggendo da lei evita il martellamento di quella voce, altrimenti insistente, che lo richiama alla realtà di una vita che va vissuta ed accettata per quello che offre, tra soddisfazioni e sacrifici.

Quello che cerca è effimero, almeno dovrebbe affrontare la certezza che non dura per sempre. Sarebbe già un passo in avanti. Se tornerà, e se sarai disposta a continuare per i motivi che solo tu conoscerai, accertati che abbia imparato la lezione. Lascia stare il tradimento, è il problema minore.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Lui è solo un altro uomo che interpreta l'amore come un attore che non conosce il benchè minimo aspetto psicologico del personaggio che interpreta.
> 
> Eppure quella figlia l'ha voluta fortemente, non potevi togliergliela dalle braccia.
> A me da l'idea di un amore piuttosto autoreferenziale, atto al compiacimento. Probabilmente è quello che cerca continuamente, altrove ormai. Nel momento in cui l'hai scoperto è andato in crisi perchè ha intravisto la realtà di una vita in cui le responsabilità e le rinunce offrono il contrario di quello che cerca, ovvero il proprio compiacimento.
> ...


Analisi interessante. Quasi sempre il tradimento è una fuga per non sentirsi in qualche modo inadeguato. Non per nulla il più delle volte ci si stupisce perché i traditi appaiono persone molto valide.


----------



## JON (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Analisi interessante. Quasi sempre il tradimento è una fuga per non sentirsi in qualche modo *inadeguato*. Non per nulla il più delle volte ci si stupisce perché i traditi appaiono persone molto valide.


La parola che mancava.


----------



## beatl (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Analisi interessante. Quasi sempre il tradimento è una fuga per non sentirsi in qualche modo inadeguato. Non per nulla il più delle volte ci si stupisce perché i traditi appaiono persone molto valide.



interessante


----------



## eagle (12 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E poi.... "ho tradito me stessa prima che te".
> 
> Non fateci caso somo solo frasi salvailsalvabile buttate la con la speranza che sortiscano qualche effetto.
> Il bello è che uno chiede spiegazioni di cui spesso non se ne fa molto, l'altro si impegna a propinarne sempre di più valide.
> ...


Ciao ragazzi, mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione, ho continuato comunque a leggervi senza intervenire.
Prendo spunto dalla parole di Jon, che alla luce dei fatti mi sembrano quanto mai vere, per aggiornarvi.
Come previsto, mia moglie si è trasferita al mare con i bambini. Sono stati giorni difficili, anche a causa di due lutti in famiglia (la sua) che ci hanno costretto a vederci e, inevitabilmente, a confrontarci.
Probabilmente negli ultimi giorni non ha incontrato l'altro, anche se so per certo che lo sente continuamente. I nostri rapporti si sono ridotti al minimo. Quando chiamo fa rispondere i bambini e mi cerca solo quando ha bisogno di qualcosa o per comunicazioni sui figli. Anche io non la cerco, forse capirete quanta fatica mi costa, ed il dolore è ancora più forte quando non risponde al telefono.
Prima della partenza siamo stati qualche ora insieme, mi ha detto che vorrebbe, ma proprio non riesce a toglierselo dalla testa. E' ormai evidente che è innamorata di lui, lo capisco anche dal disagio che sente quando mi è vicina. Qui mi ricollego alle parole di Jon: _"Solitamente chi rientra in carreggata lo fa subito e senza minimi termini_". E' stato difficile capirlo, all'inizio si rimane sconcertati all'idea che la persona amata possa averti cancellato dalla sua mente ed averti sostituito con un altro, ti sembra tutto assolutamente surreale. Se fosse stata solo una sbandata mia moglie avrebbe chiesto perdono, avrebbe tentato di lottare per qualcosa che si stava rompendo. Non lo ha fatto, ha continuato la sua storia e ancora oggi, di fronte all'ormai imminente separazione ed alle difficoltà di una relazione "impossibile" con l'altro, si limita a "subire" le mie decisioni. Credo che voglia la separazione ma non ha il coraggio di dirmelo espressamente, teme le reazioni dei figli, teme le inevitabili difficoltà economiche, teme l'ignoto.
Mi sembrano chiari solo i suoi sentimenti, non mi ha ama più ed ama un altro uomo. Io purtroppo continuo ad amarla, nonostante tutto, nonostante mi sforzi di non farlo, nonostante il rancore che a volte mi attanaglia e la ragione che mi impone di voltare pagina e pensare che lei mi faccia solo male. Ieri pomeriggio sapevo di incontrarla e dal giorno prima mi è tornata l'emicrania di cui non soffrivo più da tre mesi...
Ricorderete che avevamo deciso di prenderci questi due mesi d'estate per riflettere, per capire se stavamo correndo troppo. Di fronte alle sue ultime parole ho deciso, e glielo ho detto, di andarmene da casa a settembre. Non vedo spazi di riconciliazione e non voglio più rivivere, per me e per i miei figli, le tensioni degli ultimi mesi. I passi verso la separazione non saranno sereni, ne sono certo, meglio allora stare lontani, per tutti. Anche in questo caso mia moglie non ha reagito, si è limitata a dire che lei non lo sa, che adesso vive solo alla giornata.
Ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso, anche se ancora non mi vedo lontano da lei. Sto uscendo molto, sto incontrando tanta gente. A volte sono euforico, a volte, per fortuna poche, cado nello sconforto. Credo che sia normale, prima o poi passerà. Forse cambiare casa, andare lontano (non troppo ma abbastanza da non essere reperibile ad ogni minima richiesta egoistica di mia moglie) mi farà bene, mi terrà impegnata la mente. Cercare casa, gli arredi, i riferimenti quotidiani per una nuova vita, potrebbe distrarmi ed aprirmi nuove prospettive.


----------



## Calipso (12 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione, ho continuato comunque a leggervi senza intervenire.
> Prendo spunto dalla parole di Jon, che alla luce dei fatti mi sembrano quanto mai vere, per aggiornarvi.
> Come previsto, mia moglie si è trasferita al mare con i bambini. Sono stati giorni difficili, anche a causa di due lutti in famiglia (la sua) che ci hanno costretto a vederci e, inevitabilmente, a confrontarci.
> Probabilmente negli ultimi giorni non ha incontrato l'altro, anche se so per certo che lo sente continuamente. I nostri rapporti si sono ridotti al minimo. Quando chiamo fa rispondere i bambini e mi cerca solo quando ha bisogno di qualcosa o per comunicazioni sui figli. Anche io non la cerco, forse capirete quanta fatica mi costa, ed il dolore è ancora più forte quando non risponde al telefono.
> ...



Come se ti abbracciassi. io sono dall'altra parte della barricata. Non sono sposata e non so se lo sarò mai, ma leggendo le tue parole mi si è stretto il cuore. Chiunque di noi, qualsiasi ruolo abbia, perda qualcuno che ama contro la propria volontà  soffre di un dolore sordo e costante...Ma poi passa, con il tempo passa tutto. Ti rinnovo l'abbraccio con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Anais (12 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso, anche se ancora non mi vedo lontano da lei. Sto uscendo molto, sto incontrando tanta gente. A volte sono euforico, a volte, per fortuna poche, cado nello sconforto. Credo che sia normale, prima o poi passerà. Forse cambiare casa, andare lontano (non troppo ma abbastanza da non essere reperibile ad ogni minima richiesta egoistica di mia moglie) mi farà bene, mi terrà impegnata la mente. Cercare casa, gli arredi, i riferimenti quotidiani per una nuova vita, potrebbe distrarmi ed aprirmi nuove prospettive.


Ciao Eagle.
Sai che proprio ieri mi sei venuto in mente, e mi sono chiesta come andasse.
Ti sono vicina.
Sto passando più o meno le stesse cose, con la differenza che non ci sono terzi di mezzo e che io non amo più il mio compagno.
Ma la sofferenza del fallimento, dell'ansia di dirlo ai figli, dello sfibrante rapporto con gli avvocati...sono sentimenti che sto vivendo e che mi stanno logorando.
Sono d'accordissimo con la tua decisione di allontanarti da casa.
Il mio compagno è ancora a casa, per cui stiamo vivendo tutto l'iter degli avvocati vedendoci tutti i giorni. Non ci parliamo se non per comunicazioni di servizio, ci ignoriamo e ci rapportiamo solo ai figli.
Va avanti così da mesi e ti assicuro che è snervante.
Perciò, se hai la possibilità di allontanarti...fai bene!
Un abbaraccio e...che dire...nulla.


----------



## eagle (12 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao Eagle.
> Sai che proprio ieri mi sei venuto in mente, e mi sono chiesta come andasse.
> Ti sono vicina.
> Sto passando più o meno le stesse cose, con la differenza che non ci sono terzi di mezzo e che io non amo più il mio compagno.
> ...


Grazie, un abbraccio forte anche a te e un grande in bocca al lupo!


----------



## barabba (12 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie, un abbraccio forte anche a te e un grande in bocca al lupo!


Ho iniziato a leggere, ma 150 pagine sono un botto...

Inanzitutto mi spiace per te, avendo conosciuto una situazione analoga, poi rientrata...

Prima di dirti qualcosa, vorrei sapere se, non avendo letto tutte le pagine, tu sia andato, secco e a muso duro, dall'altro e averlo costretto a discuterne di fronte a sua moglie...naturalmente senza atteggiamenti troppo condiscendenti e sufficientemente deciso...anche per capire con che razza di stronzo possa averti eventualmente messo a confronto.

Tutto qui, per il momento...brutta situazione, comunque...


----------



## daide (12 Luglio 2013)

*Una condifenza*

Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
Lei e' una perfetta moglie nulla da dire. Lei mi ama tanto ma io non la amo piu'.
Non riesco a lasciarla e vedo la mia vita priva di senso. Non trovo piu' un motivo per alzarmi la mattina.
Lavorare e' difficile senza avere un motivo che ti spinga ad andare avanti.
Forse e' perche' con mia moglie ci conosciamo da 20 anni e forse non sono in grado di vivere senza di lei.
Ho spinto la mia amante a rifarsi una vita ed ora esce con un altra persona.
E' un ottima persona. La rendera' felice. Ma io sto da cani.
Mi sento in un vicolo cieco. Avete un consiglio per me/ Sto pensando al suicidio....scusate lo sfogo


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...



no cazzo!!!!
parlane non so con chi...
con tua moglie è così difficile parlare ?
insomma i problemi si risolvono in vita 
cazzo!


----------



## perplesso (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


1-lascia  perdere le belinate di suicidio
2-fai l'uomo e la forza di alzarti la mattina trovala,se non per te ,per i tuoi figli (se ne hai) e per tua moglie
3-prova a parlare con tua moglie di questo tuo malessere,magari assieme una soluzione la trovate
4-benvenuto
5-PisaMerda.   non c'entra una fava ma ci sta sempre bene


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


Oh Gesù santissimo....WHY?????

Sei già andato in terapia?


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2013)

Comincia magari a spiegare il perché non riesci a lasciare 
tua moglie ...
il che è un controsenso visto che suicidandoti  la lascieresti comunque...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2013)

Di tutto a tua moglie
Dopo 20 anni lei è la persona che ti conosce meglio o dovrebbe.
Se ti ama ti aiuterà forse anche a lasciarla.


----------



## Anais (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


 Avete figli?
Comunque non credo che il problema sia lasciare tua moglie o meno e il non riuscire a trovare un motivo valido per alzarsi la mattina non e' perche' hai perso la tua amante.
Forse sono fattori scatenanti ma e' probabile tu stia soffrendo di una seria  depressione che ti fa vedere tutto difficile e insormontabile.
Rivolgiti davvero a qualcuno, a uno psichiatra, con qualcuno devi parlare del tuo disagio.


----------



## andrea53 (12 Luglio 2013)

*Ciao.*



eagle ha detto:


> Ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso, anche se ancora non mi vedo lontano da lei. Sto uscendo molto, sto incontrando tanta gente. A volte sono euforico, a volte, per fortuna poche, cado nello sconforto. Credo che sia normale, prima o poi passerà. Forse cambiare casa, andare lontano (non troppo ma abbastanza da non essere reperibile ad ogni minima richiesta egoistica di mia moglie) mi farà bene, mi terrà impegnata la mente. Cercare casa, gli arredi, i riferimenti quotidiani per una nuova vita, potrebbe distrarmi ed aprirmi nuove prospettive.


Sì, la strada è questa: ricominciare a vivere. Perché la vita è una sola e nessuno ha il diritto di rovinarcela. Può succedere per un po', ma poi si passa oltre. Si rimane segnati, è ovvio.
Sono stato "lasciato" anche io (prima del matrimonio, per fortuna), un'era geologica fa.
Fu durissima: non riuscivo più a dormire, mangiare, lavorare, a concentrarmi su niente. 
Poi conobbi mia moglie...
Non hai bisogno di consigli su come tutelarti, qualcosa ti è stato già detto (anche da me), ma tu sei tutt'altro che sprovveduto. Stai vicino ai tuoi ragazzi, che certo non si sarebbero meritati una situazione di questo genere. Alla fine, da quello che racconti, tua moglie ha perso la testa, si fa fatica ma umanamente, in qualche modo, si può capire. Per come si sente, penso che ogni tuo tentativo di riavvicinamento, in questa fase, sortirebbe solo l'effetto contrario. Si vedrà nel tempo, se inizierà la sua nuova convivenza, se dal mondo delle nuvole scenderà alla vita di tutti i giorni, come ne uscirà, se ne uscirà. Potrebbe cambiare idea, ma, se sarà, sarà quasi certamente troppo tardi...
In questa storia chi mi lascia più perplesso è l'altro, tre figli, probabilmente cacciato di casa. Mi accodo a Barabba, uno scambio di idee, con la tua fermezza. Soprattutto che stia alla larga dai tuoi figli, di danni ne ha già fatti abbastanza.
Cerca di vivere un bel mese da uomo libero. ti farà bene, benissimo.
un abbraccio.


----------



## devastata (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


Trova il coraggio di confessare a tua moglie il tradimento, vedrai che la tua vita, in un senso o nell'altro, avrà una svolta, magari inattesa e positiva.

Lascia perdere il resto.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


Il suicidio è l'unica scelta impraticabile : renderesti infelici a vita le persone che ti amano e ti hanno amato, perderesti la possibilità di alzarti la mattina  con la voglia di fare e la gioia di vivere ( perché un periodo sereno torna per tutti, quindi anche per te ). Parla con tua moglie comunque vada troverete una soluzione.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono preso qualche giorno di riflessione, ho continuato comunque a leggervi senza intervenire.
> Prendo spunto dalla parole di Jon, che alla luce dei fatti mi sembrano quanto mai vere, per aggiornarvi.
> Come previsto, mia moglie si è trasferita al mare con i bambini. Sono stati giorni difficili, anche a causa di due lutti in famiglia (la sua) che ci hanno costretto a vederci e, inevitabilmente, a confrontarci.
> Probabilmente negli ultimi giorni non ha incontrato l'altro, anche se so per certo che lo sente continuamente. I nostri rapporti si sono ridotti al minimo. Quando chiamo fa rispondere i bambini e mi cerca solo quando ha bisogno di qualcosa o per comunicazioni sui figli. Anche io non la cerco, forse capirete quanta fatica mi costa, ed il dolore è ancora più forte quando non risponde al telefono.
> ...


Ciao eagle penso che tu abbia sinora fatto tutto l'indispensabile per cercare di risollevare le sorti del tuo matrimonio, anche io al tuo posto ed a questo punto preferirei allontanarmi per ricostruire qualcosa per me e per i figli... Sono convinta che reinventarsi una nuova quotidianità ti riserverà anche belle sorprese ... Intanto un abbraccio caloroso :up:


----------



## andrea53 (12 Luglio 2013)

*Ecco...*



daide ha detto:


> Ma io sto da cani.
> Mi sento in un vicolo cieco. Avete un consiglio per me/ Sto pensando al suicidio....scusate lo sfogo


giusto, hai fatto un gran gesto, una volta si sarebbe definito "nobile".
E subito dopo tiri fuori l'idea del suicidio? 
Sarebbe una specie di vendetta, contro chi ti vuole e ti ha voluto bene, contro i tuoi figli, se ne hai.
Pensa a vivere. E parla con tua moglie. Se sei andato a cercare un'altra donna, qualcosa tra di voi non andava, forse. Oppure non eri abbastanza adulto per affrontare i problemi con lei...
Se ti perdona, allora avrete una vita da riprendere. Se non ti perdona, sarà un nuovo inizio.
Ma il suicidio è una stupidaggine, una violenza sugli altri esercitata a partire da te.
Come diceva il mio vecchio allenatore di calcio quando prendevamo le botte nei campetti pieni di fango: 
rialzatevi, correte, che non c'è tempo per soffrire!!!!
Pensa a vivere, che è meglio!


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...



Ciao,

perché non dovresti essere in grado di vivere senza tu moglie?
mi chiedo, veramente, cosa ti lega a lei. 
stai talmente male ... e lei non vede ... o non vuole vedere. 
in che silenzi vivete? che muri ti sei / vi siete costruito?
scusa ... ma te la racconti, e di brutto pure. 
nessuno sta con una persona, che ti porta, a non alzarti più ... 

abbatti questi muri ... cerca il dialogo con tua moglie ... 
succede, che si prendono decisioni sbagliate ... ma non fa niente.
a certe cose, si può rimediare ... 

mi chiedo ... di cosa tu realmente hai paura ... 
che ti impedisce, di affrontare ...

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> [...]
> Ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso, anche se ancora non mi vedo lontano da lei. Sto uscendo molto, sto incontrando tanta gente. A volte sono euforico, a volte, per fortuna poche, cado nello sconforto. Credo che sia normale, prima o poi passerà. Forse cambiare casa, andare lontano (non troppo ma abbastanza da non essere reperibile ad ogni minima richiesta egoistica di mia moglie) mi farà bene, mi terrà impegnata la mente. Cercare casa, gli arredi, i riferimenti quotidiani per una nuova vita, potrebbe distrarmi ed aprirmi nuove prospettive.


credo che tu abbia fatto tutto il possibile per cercare qualche punto di contatto con tua moglie.
non è andata, forse hai sopportato fin troppo, e fai bene ad allontanarti per riprendere fiato. 
magari anche per dare un'occhiata a come potrebbe essere un nuovo inizio.
 un abbraccio.


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Avete figli?
> Comunque non credo che il problema sia lasciare tua moglie o meno e il non riuscire a trovare un motivo valido per alzarsi la mattina non e' perche' hai perso la tua amante.
> Forse sono fattori scatenanti ma e' probabile tu stia soffrendo di una seria  depressione che ti fa vedere tutto difficile e insormontabile.
> *Rivolgiti davvero a qualcuno, a uno psichiatra, con qualcuno devi parlare del tuo disagio.*


quoto


----------



## Zod (13 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


Se state insieme ci sarà un perchè. Le azioni contano più dei pensieri, delle parole e delle intenzioni. Forse della tua amante amavi la situazione, l'idea di cosa sarebbe potuto essere, ma poi la realtà è altra cosa. Cerca con tua moglie di trovare una svolta che possa farti vivere le stesse emozioni che avevi con l'amante. Magari anche tua moglie non è felice, pensa se ti confessasse di avere un altro.

Non ha senso dire che non puoi vivere ne con lei ne senza di lei. Se è finita vi separate come fanno tutti. Tu vuoi la moglie mamma e l'amante fidanzata. L'idea del suicidio palesa il tuo egoismo. Devi ancora diventare uomo.

S*B


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...


Chiaro e' che non stai facendo un piacere a tua moglie restando con lei. Resta opportuno capire a chi stai facendo un piacere restandoci.


----------



## daide (14 Luglio 2013)

*qualche altro dettaglio*

Il problema e' l'affetto che provo per lei. La conosco da 19 anni ed e' parte di me. Coem faccio a staccarmi da una persona a cui voglio tanto bene..ma solo bene??? ogni trovo quasi la forza di parlarle, altre volte mi rendo conto che non sono sufficientemente uomo! per fare questo passo. Ma potro' far finta per altri 30 o 40 anni...magari qualcosa un giorno cambiera', mi sento solo, solo solitudine, ma se penso il dolore che le daro' sto male


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Il problema e' l'affetto che provo per lei. La conosco da 19 anni ed e' parte di me. Coem faccio a staccarmi da una persona a cui voglio tanto bene..ma solo bene??? ogni trovo quasi la forza di parlarle, altre volte mi rendo conto che non sono sufficientemente uomo! per fare questo passo. Ma potro' far finta per altri 30 o 40 anni...magari qualcosa un giorno cambiera', mi sento solo, solo solitudine, ma se penso il dolore che le daro' sto male


frugati nelle mutande.   dovresti avere dei cosi che penzolano.   tastali e verifica che ci sia qualcosa all'interno.

poi ti ricomponi vai da tua moglie e le dico col tono più morbido che ti viene "tesoro vorrei parlarti"

e cominciate a vedere come stanno le cose.

provare per credere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2013)

eagle l'estate è ancora lunga. Tutto può accadere fuori e dentro le persone.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Il problema e' l'affetto che provo per lei. La conosco da 19 anni ed e' parte di me. Coem faccio a staccarmi da una persona a cui voglio tanto bene..ma solo bene??? ogni trovo quasi la forza di parlarle, altre volte mi rendo conto che non sono sufficientemente uomo! per fare questo passo. Ma potro' far finta per altri 30 o 40 anni...magari qualcosa un giorno cambiera', mi sento solo, solo solitudine, ma se penso il dolore che le daro' sto male


Devi comprendere te stesso. Qualcuno ti dirà (qui o altrove) qualcosa di così giusto o così sbagliato che ti illuminerà. Vedrai


----------



## andrea53 (15 Luglio 2013)

*fantastico!*



perplesso ha detto:


> frugati nelle mutande.   dovresti avere dei cosi che penzolano.   tastali e verifica che ci sia qualcosa all'interno.
> 
> poi ti ricomponi vai da tua moglie e le dico col tono più morbido che ti viene "tesoro vorrei parlarti"
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## beatl (15 Luglio 2013)

daide ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Il mio e' uno sfogo. Sai forse in un certo senso sono dalla parte di tu amoglie.
> L'hai scoperto subito ed entrambi ora potete ricominciare.
> Io ho tradito mia moglie, amo un altra persona pero' non riesco a lasciare mia moglie.
> Soffro tanto di solitudine. Non riesco a dare un senso alla mia vita se resto con lei.
> ...



Parlane a tua moglie e sii onesto, il più onesto possibile.. questo è l'unico modo per poter reuperare, chiarire, analizzare e superare il momento.. se manca questo, tutto andrà a rotoli


----------



## eagle (15 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eagle l'estate è ancora lunga. Tutto può accadere fuori e dentro le persone.


A volte sembri conoscerci. E' vero, tutto può sempre succedere, il tempo cambia le persone e soprattutto dovrebbe farle ragionare con maggiore lucidità. Ieri è stata una giornata al mare serena, con i bambini e addirittura con lei. Credo che avremo parlato 3-4 ore, non succedeva da una vita. Ogni volta che cercavo di farmi una passeggiata mi chiedeva se poteva venire con me. Ci siamo confrontati tranquillamente su quello che sta succedendo e sul nostro futuro, insieme o da separati. L'impressione che ho avuto è che le sue convinzioni granitiche si stiano sgretolando, che stia attraversando una fase di riflessione, probabilmente aiutata dalla lontanza mia e dell'altro. Ha ricominciato a parlare di come sarebbe la nostra vita insieme, del suo timore di sentirsi di nuovo inutile e frustrata senza lavoro... Le ho ricordato che l'alternativa sarebbe stare da sola, non ce ne sono altre, e la cosa non mi sembrava renderla felice. Forse anche l'altro pian piano si sta tirando indietro e si stanno rendendo conto che si sono infilati in un vicolo cieco. Mi sembrano due persone immature che cercano di compensare nell'altro le proprie debolezze e frustrazioni. Prima o poi la loro storia, a prescindere dal mio matrimonio, è destinata a finire, di questo sono sicuro.
In sintesi l'ìmpressione che ho ricavato è quella di una donna che sta rivalutando la sua situazione e cerca di mettere i paletti per una possibile riconciliazione. Teme che io non sarei in grado di perdonarla, che si sentirebbe continuamente spiata, ecc. Le ho ricordato che anche io, soprattutto io direi, ho questa esigenza, che il percorso per tornare insieme sarebbe lungo, pieno di insidie e senza certezze. Bisogna "solo" convincersi che vogliamo entrambi provarci, poi il tempo dirà il resto.
La riprova delle inevitabili difficoltà l'abbiamo avuta la sera. Mentre passeggiamo riceve una talefonata, va in confusione, attacca senza rispondere e mi dice che è la moglie dell'altro. Poi una seconda telefonata e di nuovo riattacca. Il resto della serata mi rabbuio un pò, lei mi dice che è stata una bella giornata. Mi accompagna alla macchina, ci salutiamo con un certo disagio senza sapere bene come fare, con un semplice ciao. Passano alcuni istanti che mi sembrano infiniti. Ci giriamo e ci allontaniamo, dopo qualche passo mi volto e vedo che lei ha fatto lo stesso e mi saluta con la mano.
Due mesi sono ancora tanti, può succedere di tutto, a mei e a lei. Il primo passo che devo fare l'ho già messo in cantiere, ora sta a lei farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## Carola (15 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A volte sembri conoscerci. E' vero, tutto può sempre succedere, il tempo cambia le persone e soprattutto dovrebbe farle ragionare con maggiore lucidità. Ieri è stata una giornata al mare serena, con i bambini e addirittura con lei. Credo che avremo parlato 3-4 ore, non succedeva da una vita. Ogni volta che cercavo di farmi una passeggiata mi chiedeva se poteva venire con me. Ci siamo confrontati tranquillamente su quello che sta succedendo e sul nostro futuro, insieme o da separati. L'impressione che ho avuto è che le sue convinzioni granitiche si stiano sgretolando, che stia attraversando una fase di riflessione, probabilmente aiutata dalla lontanza mia e dell'altro. Ha ricominciato a parlare di come sarebbe la nostra vita insieme, del suo timore di sentirsi di nuovo inutile e frustrata senza lavoro... Le ho ricordato che l'alternativa sarebbe stare da sola, non ce ne sono altre, e la cosa non mi sembrava renderla felice. Forse anche l'altro pian piano si sta tirando indietro e si stanno rendendo conto che si sono infilati in un vicolo cieco. Mi sembrano due persone immature che cercano di compensare nell'altro le proprie debolezze e frustrazioni. Prima o poi la loro storia, a prescindere dal mio matrimonio, è destinata a finire, di questo sono sicuro.
> In sintesi l'ìmpressione che ho ricavato è quella di una donna che sta rivalutando la sua situazione e cerca di mettere i paletti per una possibile riconciliazione. Teme che io non sarei in grado di perdonarla, che si sentirebbe continuamente spiata, ecc. Le ho ricordato che anche io, soprattutto io direi, ho questa esigenza, che il percorso per tornare insieme sarebbe lungo, pieno di insidie e senza certezze. Bisogna "solo" convincersi che vogliamo entrambi provarci, poi il tempo dirà il resto.
> La riprova delle inevitabili difficoltà l'abbiamo avuta la sera. Mentre passeggiamo riceve una talefonata, va in confusione, attacca senza rispondere e mi dice che è la moglie dell'altro. Poi una seconda telefonata e di nuovo riattacca. Il resto della serata mi rabbuio un pò, lei mi dice che è stata una bella giornata. Mi accompagna alla macchina, ci salutiamo con un certo disagio senza sapere bene come fare, con un semplice ciao. Passano alcuni istanti che mi sembrano infiniti. Ci giriamo e ci allontaniamo, dopo qualche passo mi volto e vedo che lei ha fatto lo stesso e mi saluta con la mano.
> Due mesi sono ancora tanti, può succedere di tutto, a mei e a lei. Il primo passo che devo fare l'ho già messo in cantiere, ora sta a lei farmi cambiare idea.


Sembrate un po noi

Ieri uguale

Solo che io sto facendo  tanto ma tanto x i bimbi

E non so se sia un presupposto x salvare anche la coppia valido

Poi lo guardo, mio marito, mi piace ancora,lo vesssi così senza sapere ns trascorso..mi incuriosirebbe.. lo vedo in acqua con i ragazzi, lo vedo fare  maldestri tentativi con me

Eagle per voi forse ..diverso.
Ma si le frustrazioni spesso danno la mazzata finale alla coppia
Nel mio caso..avendo  fatto scelte lavorative pro famigliae rinunciando ad una cosa che amavo molto ..e avendo ricevuto poi da mio marito quasi totale disinteressamento..una bomba è stata
X voi mi pare fosse diverso tu c’eri molto..eri rpesente sesso ok

Credo possiate farcela .


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> A volte sembri conoscerci. E' vero, tutto può sempre succedere, il tempo cambia le persone e soprattutto dovrebbe farle ragionare con maggiore lucidità. Ieri è stata una giornata al mare serena, con i bambini e addirittura con lei. Credo che avremo parlato 3-4 ore, non succedeva da una vita. Ogni volta che cercavo di farmi una passeggiata mi chiedeva se poteva venire con me. Ci siamo confrontati tranquillamente su quello che sta succedendo e sul nostro futuro, insieme o da separati. L'impressione che ho avuto è che le sue convinzioni granitiche si stiano sgretolando, che stia attraversando una fase di riflessione, probabilmente aiutata dalla lontanza mia e dell'altro. Ha ricominciato a parlare di come sarebbe la nostra vita insieme, del suo timore di sentirsi di nuovo inutile e frustrata senza lavoro... Le ho ricordato che l'alternativa sarebbe stare da sola, non ce ne sono altre, e la cosa non mi sembrava renderla felice. Forse anche l'altro pian piano si sta tirando indietro e si stanno rendendo conto che si sono infilati in un vicolo cieco. Mi sembrano due persone immature che cercano di compensare nell'altro le proprie debolezze e frustrazioni. Prima o poi la loro storia, a prescindere dal mio matrimonio, è destinata a finire, di questo sono sicuro.
> In sintesi l'ìmpressione che ho ricavato è quella di una donna che sta rivalutando la sua situazione e cerca di mettere i paletti per una possibile riconciliazione. Teme che io non sarei in grado di perdonarla, che si sentirebbe continuamente spiata, ecc. Le ho ricordato che anche io, soprattutto io direi, ho questa esigenza, che il percorso per tornare insieme sarebbe lungo, pieno di insidie e senza certezze. Bisogna "solo" convincersi che vogliamo entrambi provarci, poi il tempo dirà il resto.
> La riprova delle inevitabili difficoltà l'abbiamo avuta la sera. Mentre passeggiamo riceve una talefonata, va in confusione, attacca senza rispondere e mi dice che è la moglie dell'altro. Poi una seconda telefonata e di nuovo riattacca. Il resto della serata mi rabbuio un pò, lei mi dice che è stata una bella giornata. Mi accompagna alla macchina, ci salutiamo con un certo disagio senza sapere bene come fare, con un semplice ciao. Passano alcuni istanti che mi sembrano infiniti. Ci giriamo e ci allontaniamo, dopo qualche passo mi volto e vedo che lei ha fatto lo stesso e mi saluta con la mano.
> Due mesi sono ancora tanti, può succedere di tutto, a mei e a lei. Il primo passo che devo fare l'ho già messo in cantiere, ora sta a lei farmi cambiare idea.


E cosa devo dirti?non è lei che si può permettere di mettere paletti in un eventuale riconciliazione.Magari tornerà da te perchè con l'altro le cose non possono andare.Se tu credi di valere questo...........!


----------



## Carola (15 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa devo dirti?non è lei che si può permettere di mettere paletti in un eventuale riconciliazione.Magari tornerà da te perchè con l'altro le cose non possono andare.Se tu credi di valere questo...........!


magari non e sempre cosi

Possonoe sserci tradimenti terapeutici davvero
Ho vito coppie uscirne + forti

Però si..anche io temo capire perchp

Capire…se seconda scela sarebbe triste x tutti

Credo .


----------



## eagle (15 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa devo dirti?non è lei che si può permettere di mettere paletti in un eventuale riconciliazione.Magari tornerà da te perchè con l'altro le cose non possono andare.Se tu credi di valere questo...........!


No, non credo di valere questo. Lei mettesse tutti i paletti che vuole, ci penserò poi io, se del caso, a puntellarli ben bene...


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2013)

*Rosa*



rosa3 ha detto:


> magari non e sempre cosi
> 
> Possonoe sserci tradimenti terapeutici davvero
> Ho vito coppie uscirne + forti
> ...


I tradimenti terapeutici sono una grossa cazzata....!Le coppie che ne escono più forti son quelle che si son fatte le corna a vicenda...!Quando uno le corna le subisce solo...la coppia non esce più forte ci sarà sempre la vittima e il carnefice in un gioco subdolo e malato!


----------



## oscuro (15 Luglio 2013)

*Mha*



eagle ha detto:


> No, non credo di valere questo. Lei mettesse tutti i paletti che vuole, ci penserò poi io, se del caso, a puntellarli ben bene...


I paletti dovresti metterli tu....!


----------



## eagle (15 Luglio 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> magari non e sempre cosi
> 
> Possonoe sserci tradimenti terapeutici davvero
> Ho vito coppie uscirne + forti
> ...


Certo che sarebbe triste e non l'accetterei, gliel'ho anche detto. Ma quello che oggi sembra nero, domani potrebbe diventare bianco... Sembra passata una vita, ma ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie solo tre mesi fa. Sono consapevole che quello che è successo, ovunque ci condurrà, avrà strascichi, poterà ripensamenti, incazzature, ecc. Una separazione, anche gestita bene, stravolge la vita, è inutile negarlo.


----------



## eagle (15 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tradimenti terapeutici sono una grossa cazzata....!Le coppie che ne escono più forti son quelle che si son fatte le corna a vicenda...!Quando uno le corna le subisce solo...la coppia non esce più forte ci sarà sempre la vittima e il carnefice in un gioco subdolo e malato!


Magari mi sto attrezzando per una terapia alla pari


----------



## Carola (15 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tradimenti terapeutici sono una grossa cazzata....!Le coppie che ne escono più forti son quelle che si son fatte le corna a vicenda...!Quando uno le corna le subisce solo...la coppia non esce più forte ci sarà sempre la vittima e il carnefice in un gioco subdolo e malato!


ma no sai

dipende
se sai di essere uno che c'è sempre stato allora ok
ma sei hai mancato e  anche tanto e ragazzi bè
e sopttuto se l'altro/a comunicava alla grande malessere di coppia

non si puo pensare di protare vanti un matrimonio finto

poi concordo nel errore dic ercare una soluzione nelle corna
ma mic alo sai
li xli ti prendi uan cosa che credi ti sia..dovuta
raramente le donne tradiscono per solo sesso

e io potevo essere una di quelle date le circostanze sai
eppure no

cmq conosco coppie che si tradisc a vicenda e in  ffeti tornano sempre insieme bo


----------



## andrea53 (16 Luglio 2013)

*Ciao...*



eagle ha detto:


> Certo che sarebbe triste e non l'accetterei, gliel'ho anche detto. Ma quello che oggi sembra nero, domani potrebbe diventare bianco... Sembra passata una vita, ma ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie solo tre mesi fa. Sono consapevole che quello che è successo, ovunque ci condurrà, avrà strascichi, poterà ripensamenti, incazzature, ecc. Una separazione, anche gestita bene, stravolge la vita, è inutile negarlo.


Ti auguro una nuova partenza. Può essere che la tua famiglia si ricomponga... Nulla sarà come prima e - se troverete una via - sarete nel futuro due persone diverse, come sarà diverso il rapporto tra di voi. Né migliore, né peggiore. Diverso e forse più solido, perché su basi nuove. Fa in modo che lei continui a parlarti, se puoi, e ascoltala. Se è arrivata a questo vuol dire che qualcosa, alla fine, le è mancato. E anche tu, tira fuori tutto... a questo punto potete parlarvi senza nessuna reticenza. Se sarà, sarà dura, soprattutto per te, che di questa situazione hai patito la sofferenza più grande. Ma se c'è una strada, provate a imboccarla. 
Buona estate.
andrea


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Certo che sarebbe triste e non l'accetterei, gliel'ho anche detto. Ma quello che oggi sembra nero, domani potrebbe diventare bianco... Sembra passata una vita, ma ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie solo tre mesi fa. Sono consapevole che quello che è successo, ovunque ci condurrà, avrà strascichi, poterà ripensamenti, incazzature, ecc. Una separazione, anche gestita bene, stravolge la vita, è inutile negarlo.


Nel corso di una vita si possono considerare alcuni mesi come una parentesi insignificante o no. Dipende tutto da voi.


----------



## eagle (16 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel corso di una vita si possono considerare alcuni mesi come una parentesi insignificante o no. Dipende tutto da voi.


Adesso dipende soprattutto da lei. Dopo, forse, da me.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Adesso dipende soprattutto da lei. Dopo, forse, da me.


Lei in tutta questa storia non ha mai smesso di fidarsi di te e anche tu di lei, anche se sembra strano. Voi non avete rotto il dialogo e questo unisce più di tante altre cose.


----------



## Daniele (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei in tutta questa storia non ha mai smesso di fidarsi di te e anche tu di lei, anche se sembra strano. Voi non avete rotto il dialogo e questo unisce più di tante altre cose.


Si, ma la salsiccia che lei si è presa in quantità è qualcosa che non unisce per un cavolo. Mi spiace per il nostro caro padre di famiglia, se anche la moglie tornasse, lui si sentirebbe in credito verso la moglie a vita, l'unico modo per uscirne indenni e mettere in chiaro con la moglie che lei dovrà per forza di cose essere fedele...e lui si vedrà se ne avrà la voglia di non renderle la pariglia, forse solo il sapere di vivere sapendo che il marito un giorno o l'altro a ragione userà il suo salamino con altre...potrebbe renderla una persona migliore di quella merdaccia che è stata.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma la salsiccia che lei si è presa in quantità è qualcosa che non unisce per un cavolo. Mi spiace per il nostro caro padre di famiglia, se anche la moglie tornasse, lui si sentirebbe in credito verso la moglie a vita, l'unico modo per uscirne indenni e mettere in chiaro con la moglie che lei dovrà per forza di cose essere fedele...e lui si vedrà se ne avrà la voglia di non renderle la pariglia, forse solo il sapere di vivere sapendo che il marito un giorno o l'altro a ragione userà il suo salamino con altre...potrebbe renderla una persona migliore di quella merdaccia che è stata.


Ciao Daniele,

questo tuo modo di pensare ... prima o poi, porta all'ulcera. 
non è sano. non vi è sviluppo, evoluzione ne niente ... solo stagnazione. 

lei punizione a vita ... e lui rancore a vita. 
vista così, meglio sanarsi e ognuno per se. 

no ... Brunetta ha ragione, vi è dialogo. 
questo è sempre un tipo di legame ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> questo tuo modo di pensare ... prima o poi, porta all'ulcera.
> non è sano. non vi è sviluppo, evoluzione ne niente ... solo stagnazione.
> ...


E vabbè,daniele eccede,però stò dialogo sarebbe meglio averlo prima di finire infilzata da salami volanti o no?Non capisco perchè si finisce a dialogare dopo, a pecorine finite e non prima!Onestamente sta cosa mi puzza,e concordo con daniele,il dialogo doveva esserci prima....!


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lei in tutta questa storia non ha mai smesso di fidarsi di te e anche tu di lei*, anche se sembra strano. Voi non avete rotto il dialogo e questo unisce più di tante altre cose.


Questo purtroppo non è vero. Abbiamo ricominciato un minimo a parlare ma con molta diffidenza, come è normale che sia, almeno da parte mia. Lei non vedo cosa debba avere per non fidarsi. Sì è vero, all'inizio l'ho seguita per cercare di capire se mi raccontava balle, cosa c'è di strano in questo? Come puoi fidarti di una persona che ti tradisce in quel modo senza mostrare segni di pentimento? Ancora oggi continua a sentirlo, credo che non lo veda, anche a causa della lontananza. Io mi sforzo di essere il più normale possibile quando ci sentiamo telefonicamente ma le nostre conversazioni sono surreali, piene di silenzi, di reticenze... Ricostruire un dialogo dopo quello che è successo è molto difficile e paradossalmente mi sembra che mi stia sforzando molto più io di lei.
A voler guardare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, potrei dire che va meglio rispetto a qualche settimana fa quando ci insultavamo solo, magari è semplicemente che stiamo normalizzando la situazione e pian piano ci stiamo allontanando per giungere ad una separazione abbastanza pacifica. Non lo so ancora, certo è che io continuo a soffrire ed ogni minimo riavvicinamento, anche se magari solo nella mia testa, seguito da un paio di giorni di "freddezza", mi getta nello sconforto. D'altra parte in questa fase non ho scelta, farò quello che mi sono ripromesso. La lascerò tranquilla per l'estate, le parlerò quando se la sentirà e mi mostrerò sereno ma determinato. Ad inizio settembre, anche se non avrà ancora preso alcuna decisione, me ne andrò di casa, a meno che non succeda qualcosa di importante.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè,daniele eccede,però stò dialogo sarebbe meglio averlo prima di finire infilzata da salami volanti o no?Non capisco perchè si finisce a dialogare dopo, a pecorine finite e non prima!Onestamente sta cosa mi puzza,e concordo con daniele,il dialogo doveva esserci prima....!


Ciao

Oscuro ... ma a te sembra normale e sano, farsi poi un bagno nel fango per anni e anni? 

Io, tradita, mi pongo su di te, e ti faccio sputare sangue per il resto della tua vita ... 

scusa tanto, o lo mandi a quel paese e ti riprendi e godi la vita ... 
o provi a capire ... e scusare ... per ripartire assieme ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, ma la salsiccia che lei si è presa in quantità è qualcosa che non unisce per un cavolo. Mi spiace per il nostro caro padre di famiglia, se anche la moglie tornasse, lui si sentirebbe in credito verso la moglie a vita, l'unico modo per uscirne indenni e mettere in chiaro con la moglie che lei dovrà per forza di cose essere fedele...e lui si vedrà se ne avrà la voglia di non renderle la pariglia, forse solo il sapere di vivere sapendo che il marito un giorno o l'altro a ragione userà il suo salamino con altre...potrebbe renderla una persona migliore di quella merdaccia che è stata.


Se pensi che il tuo salamino sia qualcosa di disgustoso e che le donne che fanno sesso compiono un atto ripugnante e degradante è un problema tuo. Altri la pensano diversamente. Quello che ossessiona te non ossessiona altri. Pensa che c'è chi il rapporto sessuale lo può superare in fretta e non riesce a sopportare che siano state pronunciate certe parole o siano stati fatti progetti. Trovo volgarissimo e anche crudele e irrispettoso questo tuo modo di porti nei confronti dei traditi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè,daniele eccede,però stò dialogo sarebbe meglio averlo prima di finire infilzata da salami volanti o no?Non capisco perchè si finisce a dialogare dopo, a pecorine finite e non prima!Onestamente sta cosa mi puzza,e concordo con daniele,il dialogo doveva esserci prima....!


E non bisogna piangere sul latte versato. Certo che è meglio se non si interrompe mai il dialogo e se non si tradisce! Su questo non so chi non possa concordare! Ma quando una persona sceglie di cercare di capire e risolvere un tradimento, continuare a ribadirgli che il tradimento ha compreso anche sesso è inutile e stucchevole: lo sa già.


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lei in tutta questa storia non ha mai smesso di fidarsi di te e anche tu di lei*, anche se sembra strano. Voi non avete rotto il dialogo e questo unisce più di tante altre cose.


Questo purtroppo non è vero. Abbiamo ricominciato un minimo a parlare ma con molta diffidenza, come è normale che sia, almeno da parte mia. Lei non vedo cosa debba avere per non fidarsi. Sì è vero, all'inizio l'ho seguita per cercare di capire se mi raccontava balle, cosa c'è di strano in questo? Come puoi fidarti di una persona che ti tradisce in quel modo senza mostrare segni di pentimento? Ancora oggi continua a sentirlo, credo che non lo veda, anche a causa della lontananza. Io mi sforzo di essere il più normale possibile quando ci sentiamo telefonicamente ma le nostre conversazioni sono surreali, piene di silenzi, di reticenze... Ricostruire un dialogo dopo quello che è successo è molto difficile e paradossalmente mi sembra che mi stia sforzando molto più io di lei.
A voler guardare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, potrei dire che va meglio rispetto a qualche settimana fa quando ci insultavamo solo, magari è semplicemente che stiamo normalizzando la situazione e pian piano ci stiamo allontanando per giungere ad una separazione abbastanza pacifica. Non lo so ancora, certo è che io continuo a soffrire ed ogni minimo riavvicinamento, anche se magari solo nella mia testa, seguito da un paio di giorni di "freddezza", mi getta nello sconforto. D'altra parte in questa fase non ho scelta, farò quello che mi sono ripromesso. La lascerò tranquilla per l'estate, le parlerò quando se la sentirà e mi mostrerò sereno ma determinato. Ad inizio settembre, anche se non avrà ancora preso alcuna decisione, me ne andrò di casa, a meno che non succeda qualcosa di importante.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo purtroppo non è vero. Abbiamo ricominciato un minimo a parlare ma con molta diffidenza, come è normale che sia, almeno da parte mia. Lei non vedo cosa debba avere per non fidarsi. Sì è vero, all'inizio l'ho seguita per cercare di capire se mi raccontava balle, cosa c'è di strano in questo? Come puoi fidarti di una persona che ti tradisce in quel modo senza mostrare segni di pentimento? Ancora oggi continua a sentirlo, credo che non lo veda, anche a causa della lontananza. Io mi sforzo di essere il più normale possibile quando ci sentiamo telefonicamente ma le nostre conversazioni sono surreali, piene di silenzi, di reticenze... Ricostruire un dialogo dopo quello che è successo è molto difficile e paradossalmente mi sembra che mi stia sforzando molto più io di lei.
> A voler guardare il bicchiere mezzo vuoto, potrei dire che va meglio rispetto a qualche settimana fa quando ci insultavamo solo, magari è semplicemente che stiamo normalizzando la situazione e pian piano ci stiamo allontanando per giungere ad una separazione abbastanza pacifica. Non lo so ancora, certo è che io continuo a soffrire ed ogni minimo riavvicinamento, anche se magari solo nella mia testa, seguito da un paio di giorni di "freddezza", mi getta nello sconforto. D'altra parte in questa fase non ho scelta, farò quello che mi sono ripromesso. La lascerò tranquilla per l'estate, le parlerò quando se la sentirà e mi mostrerò sereno ma determinato. Ad inizio settembre, anche se non avrà ancora preso alcuna decisione, me ne andrò di casa, a meno che non succeda qualcosa di importante.


Le bugie e le reticenze sono normali. Non credo neppure che tu voglia o abbia mai voluto parlare di tutto, tutto. Il fatto che lo senta è altrettanto normale. Non avrebbe dovuto andare oltre prima ma ora è naturale che anche con lui ci sia un confronto. Naturale anche che a te questo faccia male fino al vomito. Intendevo che (almeno da quello che tu hai raccontato) io sento che il rapporto tra voi non si è mai spezzato e che lei sa che persona sei e anche tu hai voluto credere che lei fosse ANCHE quella che ti ha tradito ma che fosse ANCHE sempre la donna che conosci. Lei si è rivelata capace di tradire ma tu la riconosci. Questo è importante, comunque vada. Prendi fiato. Riesci a fare un periodo  di vacanza da solo solo?


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le bugie e le reticenze sono normali. *Non credo neppure che tu voglia o abbia mai voluto parlare di tutto, tutto.* Il fatto che lo senta è altrettanto normale. Non avrebbe dovuto andare oltre prima ma ora è naturale che anche con lui ci sia un confronto. Naturale anche che a te questo faccia male fino al vomito. Intendevo che (almeno da quello che tu hai raccontato) io sento che il rapporto tra voi non si è mai spezzato e che lei sa che persona sei e anche tu hai voluto credere che lei fosse ANCHE quella che ti ha tradito ma che fosse ANCHE a donna che conosci. *Lei si è rivelata capace di tradire ma tu la riconosci*. Questo è importante, comunque vada. Prendi fiato. *Riesci a fare un periodo  di vacanza da solo solo?*


E' difficile parlare di tutto, tutto. Non sai mai se dall'altra parte hai un nemico oppure una persona solo cambiata. Il fatto è che mi trovo a confrontarmi con una persona senza più punti di riferimento, quasi come una donna con cui esci la prima volta. Cerchi di pesare le parole, di non offendere, di sembrare sicuro di te. E' normale tutto questo? Devo essere io a riconquistarla? Credo che questa storia ci abbia cambiato molto, ma se mia moglie deve tornare da me lo deve fare per quello che sono, non per quello che dovrei essere nella sua immaginazione. Il carattere di ognuno si può perfezionare, migliorare, ma non dobbiamo cambiare noi stessi per compiacere gli altri. In passato lei mi ha amato molto, almeno spero, e sono stato un suo punto di riferimento fondamentale. Se un giorno tornerà a riconoscerlo allora potremo tornare insieme, altrimenti ne prenderò atto con dolore ma serenamente.
Lei si è rivelata capace di tradire ed è anche vero che, nonostante lo stupore iniziale, guardando bene in fondo al suo carattere me lo sarei potuto aspettare. E' sempre stata più debole di me e soprattutto molto egoista, quindi capace di tradirmi, perchè ritengo il tradimento soprattutto un atto di grande egosimo.
Vacanze da solo non ne farò, ad agosto starò con i miei figli, ma forse questo farà bene sia a me che a lei...


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> E' difficile parlare di tutto, tutto. Non sai mai se dall'altra parte hai un nemico oppure una persona solo cambiata. Il fatto è che mi trovo a confrontarmi con una persona senza più punti di riferimento, quasi come una donna con cui esci la prima volta. Cerchi di pesare le parole, di non offendere, di sembrare sicuro di te. E' normale tutto questo? Devo essere io a riconquistarla? Credo che questa storia ci abbia cambiato molto, ma se mia moglie deve tornare da me lo deve fare per quello che sono, non per quello che dovrei essere nella sua immaginazione. Il carattere di ognuno si può perfezionare, migliorare, ma non dobbiamo cambiare noi stessi per compiacere gli altri. In passato lei mi ha amato molto, almeno spero, e sono stato un suo punto di riferimento fondamentale. Se un giorno tornerà a riconoscerlo allora potremo tornare insieme, altrimenti ne prenderò atto con dolore ma serenamente.
> Lei si è rivelata capace di tradire ed è anche vero che, nonostante lo stupore iniziale, guardando bene in fondo al suo carattere me lo sarei potuto aspettare. E' sempre stata più debole di me e soprattutto molto egoista, quindi capace di tradirmi, perchè ritengo il tradimento soprattutto un atto di grande egosimo.
> Vacanze da solo non ne farò, ad agosto starò con i miei figli, ma forse questo farà bene sia a me che a lei...


Io non ti capisco,pesi le parole?cerchi di non offendere?ti chiedi se devi essere tu a riconquistarla?Ma ti prende il dubbio che tua moglie non è cambiata ma è stata sempre così?è solo che ti sei fatto andar bene tutto da sempre....Stai continuando a farti andar bene tutto,non riesco ad accettarlo,ti stai ponendo da carnefice quando sei la povera vittima,e continuerai nel tuo ruolo sacrificale....1


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' difficile parlare di tutto, tutto. Non sai mai se dall'altra parte hai un nemico oppure una persona solo cambiata. Il fatto è che mi trovo a confrontarmi con una persona senza più punti di riferimento, quasi come una donna con cui esci la prima volta. *Cerchi di pesare le parole, di non offendere, di sembrare sicuro di te. E' normale tutto questo? Devo essere io a riconquistarla*? Credo che questa storia ci abbia cambiato molto, ma *se mia moglie deve tornare da me lo deve fare per quello che sono, non per quello che dovrei essere nella sua immaginazione*. Il carattere di ognuno si può perfezionare, migliorare, ma non dobbiamo cambiare noi stessi per compiacere gli altri. In passato lei mi ha amato molto, almeno spero, e sono stato un suo punto di riferimento fondamentale. Se un giorno tornerà a riconoscerlo allora potremo tornare insieme, altrimenti ne prenderò atto con dolore ma serenamente.
> Lei si è rivelata capace di tradire ed è anche vero che, nonostante lo stupore iniziale, guardando bene in fondo al suo carattere me lo sarei potuto aspettare. E' sempre stata più debole di me e soprattutto molto egoista, quindi capace di tradirmi, perchè ritengo il tradimento soprattutto un atto di grande egosimo.
> Vacanze da solo non ne farò, ad agosto starò con i miei figli, ma forse questo farà bene sia a me che a lei...


Sei certo che lei voglia quello che tu credi di dover essere e non quello che sei? Io ti leggo sempre molto impegnato a non lasciarti andare. Giusto se trattieni la violenza, sbagliato se inibisci la tua debolezza. Con vacanza da solo intendevo anche solo un week end (lasciando i figli dai nonni, magari) durante il quale usare il tuo tempo senza condizionamenti, anche solo dormendo o vagando libero.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco,pesi le parole?cerchi di non offendere?ti chiedi se devi essere tu a riconquistarla?Ma ti prende il dubbio che tua moglie non è cambiata ma è stata sempre così?è solo che ti sei fatto andar bene tutto da sempre....Stai continuando a farti andar bene tutto,non riesco ad accettarlo,ti stai ponendo da carnefice quando sei la povera vittima,e continuerai nel tuo ruolo sacrificale....1


:up: hai detto la stessa cosa che ho detto io, da un altro punto di vista.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: hai detto la stessa cosa che ho detto io, da un altro punto di vista.


Quando ero piccolo,e avevo perso il gande amore a causa mia,ascoltavo sempre una canzone di Sergio Caputo che cantava queste parole:quando un amore và,devi lasciarlo andare,forse ritornerà,come ritorna il mare....!Ecco bisogna rassegnarsi,la vita fa il suo corso,c'è un destino,la fine di una storia,di un sogno, fa male,ma non si può e non si deve restare aggrappati a qualcosa che non c'è più e a qualcuno che non ci vuole più....!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ero piccolo,e avevo perso il gande amore a causa mia,ascoltavo sempre una canzone di Sergio Caputo che cantava queste parole:quando un amore và,devi lasciarlo andare,forse ritornerà,come ritorna il mare....!Ecco bisogna rassegnarsi,la vita fa il suo corso,c'è un destino,la fine di una storia,di un sogno, fa male,ma non si può e non si deve restare aggrappati a qualcosa che non c'è più e a qualcuno che non ci vuole più....!


:up:A me piaceva molto "il peggio sembra essere passato" di Un sabato italiano.


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco,pesi le parole?cerchi di non offendere?ti chiedi se devi essere tu a riconquistarla?*Ma ti prende il dubbio che tua moglie non è cambiata ma è stata sempre così?*è solo che ti sei fatto andar bene tutto da sempre....Stai continuando a farti andar bene tutto,non riesco ad accettarlo,ti stai ponendo da carnefice quando sei la povera vittima,e continuerai nel tuo ruolo sacrificale....1


Sì, il dubbio è molto forte, è quasi una certezza, ma come dici tu mi è andata sempre bene così. Oggi rimango aggrappato a quell'idea di amore, di matrimonio, magari imperfetta ma per certi versi appagante. Non è detto che domani non mi volti indietro e non ripensi al mio matrimonio come una parentesi infelice della mia vita...


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo che lei voglia quello che tu credi di dover essere e non quello che sei? Io ti leggo sempre molto impegnato a non lasciarti andare. Giusto se trattieni la violenza, sbagliato se inibisci la tua debolezza. Con vacanza da solo intendevo anche solo un week end (lasciando i figli dai nonni, magari) durante il quale usare il tuo tempo senza condizionamenti, anche solo dormendo o vagando libero.


I primi giorni dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sono lasciato molto andare, le ho pianto davanti come un bambino, le ho urlato tutto il mio amore, la mia disperazione, ricevendo in cambio un atteggiamento di quasi totale indifferenza. Le ho fatto capire che avrei tentato di perdonarla, e ancora pochi giorni fa glielo ho ribadito. Questo non è mettere a nudo le proprie debolezze? Certo è che ormai sono passati quasi quattro mesi e quando le parlo mi pongo in modo diverso, più distaccato. Lei continua come dice qualcuno a girare sulla giostra, anche se la velocità mi sembra diminuire, io ho ripreso il controllo delle mie azioni. Dentro ho un mare di sensazioni e di emozioni ma in famiglia basta uno che parte per la tangente.


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ero piccolo,e avevo perso il gande amore a causa mia,ascoltavo sempre una canzone di Sergio Caputo che cantava queste parole:quando un amore và,devi lasciarlo andare,forse ritornerà,come ritorna il mare....!Ecco bisogna rassegnarsi,la vita fa il suo corso,c'è un destino,la fine di una storia,di un sogno, fa male,ma non si può e non si deve restare aggrappati a qualcosa che non c'è più e a qualcuno che non ci vuole più....!


E' quello che sto facendo. Sto cercando di metterlo in pratica, i sentimenti purtroppo vanno per conto loro, ci vorrà ancora tempo


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> I primi giorni dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sono lasciato molto andare, le ho pianto davanti come un bambino, le ho urlato tutto il mio amore, la mia disperazione, ricevendo in cambio un atteggiamento di quasi totale indifferenza. Le ho fatto capire che avrei tentato di perdonarla, e ancora pochi giorni fa glielo ho ribadito. Questo non è mettere a nudo le proprie debolezze? Certo è che ormai sono passati quasi quattro mesi e quando le parlo mi pongo in modo diverso, più distaccato. Lei continua come dice qualcuno a girare sulla giostra, anche se la velocità mi sembra diminuire, io ho ripreso il controllo delle mie azioni. Dentro ho un mare di sensazioni e di emozioni ma in famiglia basta uno che parte per la tangente.


Sei un bravo uomo eagle.
E tua moglie lo sa, non credo voglia perdere uno come te.
Vedrai che andrà tutto bene


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:A me piaceva molto "il peggio sembra essere passato" di Un sabato italiano.


Indubbiamente l'album più riuscito di sergio caputo è"storie di whisky andati"stupendo.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> I primi giorni dopo la scoperta del tradimento mi sono lasciato molto andare, le ho pianto davanti come un bambino, le ho urlato tutto il mio amore, la mia disperazione, ricevendo in cambio un atteggiamento di quasi totale indifferenza. Le ho fatto capire che avrei tentato di perdonarla, e ancora pochi giorni fa glielo ho ribadito. Questo non è mettere a nudo le proprie debolezze? Certo è che ormai sono passati quasi quattro mesi e quando le parlo mi pongo in modo diverso, più distaccato. Lei continua come dice qualcuno a girare sulla giostra, anche se la velocità mi sembra diminuire, io ho ripreso il controllo delle mie azioni. Dentro ho un mare di sensazioni e di emozioni ma in famiglia basta uno che parte per la tangente.


Ti comprendo. Però se questa "quasi indifferenza" ti dà riposo è una buona cosa, se è invece un coperchio di una pentola a pressione non credo. Parlo per te, non per lei.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> E' quello che sto facendo. Sto cercando di metterlo in pratica, i sentimenti purtroppo vanno per conto loro, ci vorrà ancora tempo


Ti sembrerò stronzo e insensibile,credo che tu ami una donna che non c'è più e ho il dubbio che non ci sia mai stata....!


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sei un bravo uomo eagle.
> E tua moglie lo sa, non credo voglia perdere uno come te.
> Vedrai che andrà tutto bene



:forza:


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti comprendo. Però se questa "quasi indifferenza" ti dà riposo è una buona cosa, se è invece un coperchio di una pentola a pressione non credo. Parlo per te, non per lei.


Quando parlavo di sensazioni ed emozioni contrastanti intendevo proprio questo. A volte avrei la voglia di spaccare tutto, ma la fase adrenalinica è passata e non voglio tornare a litigare per ogni cosa, mi sento indubbiamente meglio adesso. La sofferenza non me la toglierà comunque nessuno, meglio evitare ulteriori complicazioni.


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sembrerò stronzo e insensibile,credo che tu ami una donna che non c'è più e ho il dubbio che non ci sia mai stata....!


Non lo sei affatto, il dubbio forte ce l'ho anche io.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Quando parlavo di sensazioni ed emozioni contrastanti intendevo proprio questo. A volte avrei la voglia di spaccare tutto, ma la fase adrenalinica è passata e non voglio tornare a litigare per ogni cosa, mi sento indubbiamente meglio adesso. La sofferenza non me la toglierà comunque nessuno, meglio evitare ulteriori complicazioni.


C'è anche bisogno di tregua. Non siamo fatti per stare sempre nel tormento e sotto pressione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è anche bisogno di tregua. Non siamo fatti per stare sempre nel tormento e sotto pressione.


Ecco. Dovrebbero scriverlo sui muri della striscia di Gaza. Ma anche a casa mia non sarebbe male.
Ciao Brunè.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Dovrebbero scriverlo sui muri della striscia di Gaza. Ma anche a casa mia non sarebbe male.
> Ciao Brunè.


Facciamocelo tradurre e andiamo a esporlo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:A me piaceva molto "il peggio sembra essere passato" di Un sabato italiano.


Nulla batte......

Questa è la strada, il resto è whisky 
di pessima qualità, 
tu, tu fai troppa confusione ed io 
ho bisogno di tranquillità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nulla batte......
> 
> Questa è la strada, il resto è whisky
> di pessima qualità,
> ...


Un cantautore poco considerato che ha lasciato il segno. :up:


----------



## andrea53 (17 Luglio 2013)

*ecco,*



eagle ha detto:


> Adesso dipende soprattutto da lei. Dopo, forse, da me.


credo che sia come dice Eagle. Prima dipende da lei, poi (a seguire) da lui. 
e, cara Brunetta, se ce la faranno, ne saremo tutti contenti.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*No*

Io non sarò contento!Io sarò contento quando eagle troverà una donna che ama e rispetta il suo uomo...!


----------



## eagle (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sarò contento!*Io sarò contento quando eagle troverà una donna che ama e rispetta il suo uomo...*!


Me lo auguro anche io, anche se le cose non sono così semplici quando ci sono dei figli piccoli.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Me lo auguro anche io, anche se le cose non sono così semplici quando ci sono dei figli piccoli.


Ho un certo talento nel riconoscere le persone,sei una brava persona,fidati!:up:


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

:carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è anche bisogno di tregua. Non siamo fatti per stare sempre nel tormento e sotto pressione.


:carneval:


----------



## eagle (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> A volte sembri conoscerci. E' vero, tutto può sempre succedere, il tempo cambia le persone e soprattutto dovrebbe farle ragionare con maggiore lucidità. Ieri è stata una giornata al mare serena, con i bambini e addirittura con lei. Credo che avremo parlato 3-4 ore, non succedeva da una vita. Ogni volta che cercavo di farmi una passeggiata mi chiedeva se poteva venire con me. Ci siamo confrontati tranquillamente su quello che sta succedendo e sul nostro futuro, insieme o da separati. L'impressione che ho avuto è che le sue convinzioni granitiche si stiano sgretolando, che stia attraversando una fase di riflessione, probabilmente aiutata dalla lontanza mia e dell'altro. Ha ricominciato a parlare di come sarebbe la nostra vita insieme, del suo timore di sentirsi di nuovo inutile e frustrata senza lavoro... Le ho ricordato che l'alternativa sarebbe stare da sola, non ce ne sono altre, e la cosa non mi sembrava renderla felice. Forse anche l'altro pian piano si sta tirando indietro e si stanno rendendo conto che si sono infilati in un vicolo cieco. Mi sembrano due persone immature che cercano di compensare nell'altro le proprie debolezze e frustrazioni. Prima o poi la loro storia, a prescindere dal mio matrimonio, è destinata a finire, di questo sono sicuro.In sintesi l'ìmpressione che ho ricavato è quella di una donna che sta rivalutando la sua situazione e cerca di mettere i paletti per una possibile riconciliazione. Teme che io non sarei in grado di perdonarla, che si sentirebbe continuamente spiata, ecc. Le ho ricordato che anche io, soprattutto io direi, ho questa esigenza, che il percorso per tornare insieme sarebbe lungo, pieno di insidie e senza certezze. Bisogna "solo" convincersi che vogliamo entrambi provarci, poi il tempo dirà il resto.La riprova delle inevitabili difficoltà l'abbiamo avuta la sera. Mentre passeggiamo riceve una talefonata, va in confusione, attacca senza rispondere e mi dice che è la moglie dell'altro. Poi una seconda telefonata e di nuovo riattacca. Il resto della serata mi rabbuio un pò, lei mi dice che è stata una bella giornata. Mi accompagna alla macchina, ci salutiamo con un certo disagio senza sapere bene come fare, con un semplice ciao. Passano alcuni istanti che mi sembrano infiniti. Ci giriamo e ci allontaniamo, dopo qualche passo mi volto e vedo che lei ha fatto lo stesso e mi saluta con la mano.Due mesi sono ancora tanti, può succedere di tutto, a mei e a lei. Il primo passo che devo fare l'ho già messo in cantiere, ora sta a lei farmi cambiare idea.


Eccomi qui ragazzi, qualche aggiornamento. Anche lo scorso fine settimana trascorso serenamente al mare. Come al solito lunghe passeggiate. Inizialmente abbiamo evitato di parlare di noi poi, terminati gli argomenti sui bambini, sul tempo, ecc., mia moglie, spazientita dai miei lunghi silenzi, me ne ha prima chiesto il motivo, quindi mi ha domandato se per me era cambiato qualcosa o avevo preso qualche decisione particolare. Stupito dalla sua richiesta, le ho risposto che per me non era cambiato proprio niente. Quello che dovevo, glielo avevo gia' detto, se non ci saranno cambiamenti a settembre me ne andro' di casa. Ha cercato di sapere dove andro' ma sono stato evasivo, facendole capire che forse mi appoggero' per un periodo da qualcuno/a: la cosa l'ha fatta un po' incazzare...Mi e' sembrata sempre confusa, ma molto meno decisa sulla sua ''nuova vita''. Comincia a riflettere, la sua priorita' ora e' solo trovare un lavoro. Non mi parla più di ricerca della felicita', dell'amore matuto a 40 anni e altre cose del genere...Io mi sono stupito della mia forza, sono stato chiaro e lineare nell'esporle il mio pensiero:1) L'amo ancora e non ho avuto paura di ribadirlo2) Nonostante cio' ho ritrovato una certa serenita' e mi sto ricostruendo una nuova vita3) A settembre andro' via di casa, senza clamori e vendette, non facendo mancare nulla, nei limiti delle mie possibilita', a lei e ai nostri figli4) Fra noi si e' posto un muro che ci impedisce di avere fiducia l'uno dell'altra. Il muro si puo' abbattere, si puo' ricostruire con fatica il nostro rapporto ma lei deve fare il primo passo. Solo dopo un suo reale pentimento potremo confrontarci liberamente e serenamente, senza barriere, analizzando entrambi i nostri errori, io per primo.Mi e' sembrata sorpresa delle mie parole, non puo' aggrapparsi più ai nostri litigi per giustificare il suo comportamento, forse sta realizzando che lentamente ma inesorabilmente mi sta perdendo. Non vi nascondo che queste impressioni potrebbero essere anche mie estrapolazioni mentali ma adesso sto bene cosi', e questo mi basta.Domenica sera ci siamo salutati con il solito imbarazzo, guardandoci indecisi su come fare. Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.


----------



## Diletta (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Eccomi qui ragazzi, qualche aggiornamento. Anche lo scorso fine settimana trascorso serenamente al mare. Come al solito lunghe passeggiate. Inizialmente abbiamo evitato di parlare di noi poi, terminati gli argomenti sui bambini, sul tempo, ecc., mia moglie, spazientita dai miei lunghi silenzi, me ne ha prima chiesto il motivo, quindi mi ha domandato se per me era cambiato qualcosa o avevo preso qualche decisione particolare. Stupito dalla sua richiesta, le ho risposto che per me non era cambiato proprio niente. Quello che dovevo, glielo avevo gia' detto, se non ci saranno cambiamenti a settembre me ne andro' di casa. Ha cercato di sapere dove andro' ma sono stato evasivo, facendole capire che forse mi appoggero' per un periodo da qualcuno/a: la cosa l'ha fatta un po' incazzare...Mi e' sembrata sempre confusa, ma molto meno decisa sulla sua ''nuova vita''. Comincia a riflettere, la sua priorita' ora e' solo trovare un lavoro. Non mi parla più di ricerca della felicita', dell'amore matuto a 40 anni e altre cose del genere...Io mi sono stupito della mia forza, sono stato chiaro e lineare nell'esporle il mio pensiero:1) L'amo ancora e non ho avuto paura di ribadirlo2) Nonostante cio' ho ritrovato una certa serenita' e mi sto ricostruendo una nuova vita3) A settembre andro' via di casa, senza clamori e vendette, non facendo mancare nulla, nei limiti delle mie possibilita', a lei e ai nostri figli4) Fra noi si e' posto un muro che ci impedisce di avere fiducia l'uno dell'altra. Il muro si puo' abbattere, si puo' ricostruire con fatica il nostro rapporto ma lei deve fare il primo passo. Solo dopo un suo reale pentimento potremo confrontarci liberamente e serenamente, senza barriere, analizzando entrambi i nostri errori, io per primo.Mi e' sembrata sorpresa delle mie parole, non puo' aggrapparsi più ai nostri litigi per giustificare il suo comportamento, forse sta realizzando che lentamente ma inesorabilmente mi sta perdendo. Non vi nascondo che queste impressioni potrebbero essere anche mie estrapolazioni mentali ma adesso sto bene cosi', e questo mi basta.Domenica sera ci siamo salutati con il solito imbarazzo, guardandoci indecisi su come fare. Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.




...che malinconia mi hai fatto venire.
Sei proprio una bella persona, tua moglie non ha ancora bene realizzato chi sta perdendo...
Mi dispiace tanto però vedere un matrimonio con queste forti potenzialità che si sta sfacendo per quello che considero un capriccio, perché questo è.
Ti sono vicina Eagle!


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che malinconia mi hai fatto venire.
> Sei proprio una bella persona, tua moglie non ha ancora bene realizzato chi sta perdendo...
> Mi dispiace tanto però vedere un matrimonio con queste forti potenzialità che si sta sfacendo per quello che considero un capriccio, perché questo è.
> Ti sono vicina Eagle!



Pensa che io invece ho sorriso sulle ultime parole, come di fronte a due che si sono appena conosciuti e si stanno studiando a vicenda, stando un po' sulle loro, incerti su come procedere per conquistare l'altro...

Mi auguro che vada così, eagle, e che riprendiate a corteggiarvi l'un l'altra :up:


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece ho sorriso sulle ultime parole, come di fronte a due che si sono appena conosciuti e si stanno studiando a vicenda, stando un po' sulle loro, incerti su come procedere per conquistare l'altro...
> 
> Mi auguro che vada così, eagle, e che riprendiate a corteggiarvi l'un l'altra :up:


Ot ..mi devo complimentare con Leda perché le sue argomentazioni ed i suoi post (al di la di questo anche quelli riguardo altri thread) sono caratterizzati, secondo me, da una chiarezza, una profondità ed una sensibilità particolarmente toccanti, almeno per il mio modo di essere ..chiuso OT


Coraggio Eagle.. spero tu possa stare bene, veramente bene, a breve ... Qualsiasi cosa riserverà il futuro.


----------



## ilnikko (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> .... Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.


----------



## eagle (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece ho sorriso sulle ultime parole, come di fronte a due che si sono appena conosciuti e si stanno studiando a vicenda, stando un po' sulle loro, incerti su come procedere per conquistare l'altro...Mi auguro che vada così, eagle, e che riprendiate a corteggiarvi l'un l'altra :up:


Lo sai che e' la stessa sensazione che ho provato io...


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Lo sai che e' la stessa sensazione che ho provato io...


Un passo alla volta, e piedi ben piantati a terra, ma senza dimenticarti di respirare...


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ot ..mi devo complimentare con Leda perché le sue argomentazioni ed i suoi post (al di la di questo anche quelli riguardo altri thread) sono caratterizzati, secondo me, da una chiarezza, una profondità ed una sensibilità particolarmente toccanti, almeno per il mio modo di essere ..chiuso OT


Uh cacchio!:uhoh:

Arrossisco  


Grazie davvero!!!


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Pensa che io invece ho sorriso sulle ultime parole, come di fronte a due che si sono appena conosciuti e si stanno studiando a vicenda, stando un po' sulle loro, incerti su come procedere per conquistare l'altro...
> 
> Mi auguro che vada così, eagle, e che riprendiate a corteggiarvi l'un l'altra :up:


Anch'io ho avvertito una bella sensazione leggendo,e da romanticona quale sono ho dovuto nascondere gli occhi pieni di lacrime per non farmi beccare da mio marito,non capirebbe.Eagle non ho mai commentato le tue discussioni perchè era veramente difficile trovare le parole giuste.Dopo ciò che ho letto adesso il tuo matrimonio non mi pare affatto finito,spero di leggere quanto prima una vostra riconcilizione!!Auguri di cuore!!!


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uh cacchio!:uhoh:
> 
> Arrossisco
> 
> ...



Figurati .. ho colto ora l'occasione perché non lo avevo ancora fatto da quando sei intervenuta nella mia didiscussione.


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Figurati .. ho colto ora l'occasione perché non lo avevo ancora fatto da quando sei intervenuta nella mia discussione.




Ho cancellato io la balbuzie dal quote :mexican:


----------



## beatl (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ho cancellato io la balbuzie dal quote :mexican:


----------



## eagle (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avvertito una bella sensazione leggendo,e da romanticona quale sono ho dovuto nascondere gli occhi pieni di lacrime per non farmi beccare da mio marito,non capirebbe.Eagle non ho mai commentato le tue discussioni perchè era veramente difficile trovare le parole giuste.Dopo ciò che ho letto adesso il tuo matrimonio non mi pare affatto finito,spero di leggere quanto prima una vostra riconcilizione!!Auguri di cuore!!!


Sai, chi mi conosce non lo direbbe, ma anche io sono un romanticone, soprattutto lo sono stato con mia moglie. Negli ultimi tempi non era più' tanto cosi' ma le motivazioni di questo andrebbero analizzate e le colpe divise equamente con mia moglie. Chissa' che il suo tradimento non possa costituire la base per una ripartenza più' solida. Lo spero tanto anche se resto ancora realista e quindi pessimista. Purtroppo l'intervento di una terza persona complica tremendamente le cose...


----------



## eagle (25 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Un passo alla volta, e piedi ben piantati a terra, ma senza dimenticarti di respirare...


Grazie, e' quello che sto facendo. La porta in faccia e' sempre dietro l'angolo...


----------



## eagle (25 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...che malinconia mi hai fatto venire.Sei proprio una bella persona, tua moglie non ha ancora bene realizzato chi sta perdendo...Mi dispiace tanto però vedere un matrimonio con queste forti potenzialità che si sta sfacendo per quello che considero un capriccio, perché questo è.Ti sono vicina Eagle!


Dai, niente malinconia. Io mi sforzo di sorridere e guardare gli aspetti positivi delle cose. In genere quando subisco delle delusioni rimango per un certo periodo immobile e inerme ma poi trovo una grande forza e ricomincio a camminare senza voltarmi. Sara' cosi' anche questa volta.


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Sai, chi mi conosce non lo direbbe, ma anche io sono un romanticone, soprattutto lo sono stato con mia moglie. Negli ultimi tempi non era più' tanto cosi' ma le motivazioni di questo andrebbero analizzate e le colpe divise equamente con mia moglie. Chissa' che il suo tradimento non possa costituire la base per una ripartenza più' solida. Lo spero tanto anche se resto ancora realista e quindi pessimista. Purtroppo l'intervento di una terza persona complica tremendamente le cose...


 Lo so,ci stò passando anch'io...nel mio caso è stato più semplice perchè la terza persona (forse perchè mia amica) dopo averci giocato per mesi non ha dato a mio marito quello che voleva,e il rifiuto per lui dev'essere stata una mazzata che l'ha fatto crescere di colpo,è tornato con la coda tra le gambe ed è completamente cambiato...resta il fatto che è successo.E non basta un colpo di spugna a cancellarlo..


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Lo so,ci stò passando anch'io...nel mio caso è stato più semplice perchè la terza persona (forse perchè mia amica) dopo averci giocato per mesi non ha dato a mio marito quello che voleva,e il rifiuto per lui dev'essere stata una mazzata che l'ha fatto crescere di colpo,è tornato con la coda tra le gambe ed è completamente cambiato...resta il fatto che è successo.E non basta un colpo di spugna a cancellarlo..


perdonami se chiedo...ma capisco bene??tuo marito l'ha ''corteggiata''per mesi,poi capito che non l'avrebbe mai avuta,l'ha''lasciata''... e'cosi?


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Eccomi qui ragazzi, qualche aggiornamento. Anche lo scorso fine settimana trascorso serenamente al mare. Come al solito lunghe passeggiate. Inizialmente abbiamo evitato di parlare di noi poi, terminati gli argomenti sui bambini, sul tempo, ecc., mia moglie, spazientita dai miei lunghi silenzi, me ne ha prima chiesto il motivo, quindi mi ha domandato se per me era cambiato qualcosa o avevo preso qualche decisione particolare. Stupito dalla sua richiesta, le ho risposto che per me non era cambiato proprio niente. Quello che dovevo, glielo avevo gia' detto, se non ci saranno cambiamenti a settembre me ne andro' di casa. Ha cercato di sapere dove andro' ma sono stato evasivo, facendole capire che forse mi appoggero' per un periodo da qualcuno/a: la cosa l'ha fatta un po' incazzare...Mi e' sembrata sempre confusa, ma molto meno decisa sulla sua ''nuova vita''. Comincia a riflettere, la sua priorita' ora e' solo trovare un lavoro. Non mi parla più di ricerca della felicita', dell'amore matuto a 40 anni e altre cose del genere...Io mi sono stupito della mia forza, sono stato chiaro e lineare nell'esporle il mio pensiero:1) L'amo ancora e non ho avuto paura di ribadirlo2) Nonostante cio' ho ritrovato una certa serenita' e mi sto ricostruendo una nuova vita3) A settembre andro' via di casa, senza clamori e vendette, non facendo mancare nulla, nei limiti delle mie possibilita', a lei e ai nostri figli4) Fra noi si e' posto un muro che ci impedisce di avere fiducia l'uno dell'altra. Il muro si puo' abbattere, si puo' ricostruire con fatica il nostro rapporto ma lei deve fare il primo passo. Solo dopo un suo reale pentimento potremo confrontarci liberamente e serenamente, senza barriere, analizzando entrambi i nostri errori, io per primo.Mi e' sembrata sorpresa delle mie parole, non puo' aggrapparsi più ai nostri litigi per giustificare il suo comportamento, forse sta realizzando che lentamente ma inesorabilmente mi sta perdendo. Non vi nascondo che queste impressioni potrebbero essere anche mie estrapolazioni mentali ma adesso sto bene cosi', e questo mi basta.Domenica sera ci siamo salutati con il solito imbarazzo, guardandoci indecisi su come fare. Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.


Ribadisco cio' che avevo espresso altre volte.
Sei una brava persona, in te non vedo mai traccia di meschinita'.
Tua moglie non e' una folle, ne' un'autolesionista. Vedrai, se non ora prima o poi tornerete a stare bene insieme


----------



## Camomilla (25 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdonami se chiedo...ma capisco bene??tuo marito l'ha ''corteggiata''per mesi,poi capito che non l'avrebbe mai avuta,l'ha''lasciata''... e'cosi?


Ti spiego  velocemente anche meglio...ad Aprile dell'anno scorso incontro una ex collega,parlando mi dice che si è separata dal marito e che ha saputo dalla sua nuova compagna che lui prima di lasciarla ha avuto una storia con X...X è un'altra nostra collega,ai tempi del lavoro facevamo un bel trio,ci si vedeva anche fuori,amiche proprio...rimango spiazzata e la sera dico a mio marito che X,che ora è UNA SUA COLLEGA ha fatto blablablabla....mio marito pensando che X fosse una donna facile a Maggio ha cominciato a battergliela.Lei lo ha assecondato per un certo periodo fraintendendolo (è una mia AMICA KAZZO) lui ha frainteso che lei ci stesse e così HA SBATTUTO IL MUSO,poi è venuto da me a Dicembre...a farsi curare le ferite..e a confessarsi!!Fankulo!!


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> [...] Domenica sera ci siamo salutati con il solito imbarazzo, guardandoci indecisi su come fare. Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.


Mi hai strappato un sorriso, è un'immagine davvero bella.
Ti auguro il meglio, eagle.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Eccomi qui ragazzi, qualche aggiornamento. Anche lo scorso fine settimana trascorso serenamente al mare. Come al solito lunghe passeggiate. Inizialmente abbiamo evitato di parlare di noi poi, terminati gli argomenti sui bambini, sul tempo, ecc., mia moglie, spazientita dai miei lunghi silenzi, me ne ha prima chiesto il motivo, quindi mi ha domandato se per me era cambiato qualcosa o avevo preso qualche decisione particolare. Stupito dalla sua richiesta, le ho risposto che per me non era cambiato proprio niente. Quello che dovevo, glielo avevo gia' detto, se non ci saranno cambiamenti a settembre me ne andro' di casa. Ha cercato di sapere dove andro' ma sono stato evasivo, facendole capire che forse mi appoggero' per un periodo da qualcuno/a: la cosa l'ha fatta un po' incazzare...Mi e' sembrata sempre confusa, ma molto meno decisa sulla sua ''nuova vita''. Comincia a riflettere, la sua priorita' ora e' solo trovare un lavoro. Non mi parla più di ricerca della felicita', dell'amore matuto a 40 anni e altre cose del genere...Io mi sono stupito della mia forza, sono stato chiaro e lineare nell'esporle il mio pensiero:1) L'amo ancora e non ho avuto paura di ribadirlo2) Nonostante cio' ho ritrovato una certa serenita' e mi sto ricostruendo una nuova vita3) A settembre andro' via di casa, senza clamori e vendette, non facendo mancare nulla, nei limiti delle mie possibilita', a lei e ai nostri figli4) Fra noi si e' posto un muro che ci impedisce di avere fiducia l'uno dell'altra. Il muro si puo' abbattere, si puo' ricostruire con fatica il nostro rapporto ma lei deve fare il primo passo. Solo dopo un suo reale pentimento potremo confrontarci liberamente e serenamente, senza barriere, analizzando entrambi i nostri errori, io per primo.Mi e' sembrata sorpresa delle mie parole, non puo' aggrapparsi più ai nostri litigi per giustificare il suo comportamento, forse sta realizzando che lentamente ma inesorabilmente mi sta perdendo. Non vi nascondo che queste impressioni potrebbero essere anche mie estrapolazioni mentali ma adesso sto bene cosi', e questo mi basta.Domenica sera ci siamo salutati con il solito imbarazzo, guardandoci indecisi su come fare. Poi di nuovo, come la settimana prima, mi sono voltato dopo pochi passi e l'ho vista che mi faceva ciao con la mano. E' poco, ma e' stato emozionante.


Spero che rinsavisca. Te lo auguro. Spero che comprenda che la vita è questa e che l'amore maturo che cerca è una vera idiozia.

Ed è inutile che si trinceri dietro questa effimera ricerca, la vita in realtà è un assurdo compromesso con tutto quello che ci circonda. Ma non deve esserlo mai con noi stessi, e basta poco, basta guardare in faccia la realtà ed accettarla cosi com'è. Il fine ultimo è quello di costruire un'esistenza concludente, e lo si fa con quello che si ha ha disposizione. Quello che non sia ha, proprio perchè non lo si ha, è spesso un'illusione. Ma dare a quello che non si conosce una valenza cosi determinante è un azzardo che può costare il sacrificio della propria ed altrui esistenza. La ricerca del vero amore, a 40 anni, onestamente, è una cosa che mi fa sorridere. Perchè significa che fino ad allora non hai ben capito come funziona.

Secondo me, anche se può essere semplicemente una tua impressione, sta facendo i conti con la realtà. Spero per voi che non si ostini a non mollare il colpo, spero per voi che si ravveda.


----------



## eagle (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Spero che rinsavisca. Te lo auguro. Spero che comprenda che la vita è questa e che l'amore maturo che cerca è una vera idiozia.Ed è inutile che si trinceri dietro questa effimera ricerca, la vita in realtà è un assurdo compromesso con tutto quello che ci circonda. Ma non deve esserlo mai con noi stessi, e basta poco, basta guardare in faccia la realtà ed accettarla cosi com'è. Il fine ultimo è quello di costruire un'esistenza concludente, e lo si fa con quello che si ha ha disposizione. Quello che non sia ha, proprio perchè non lo si ha, è spesso un'illusione. Ma dare a quello che non si conosce una valenza cosi determinante è un azzardo che può costare il sacrificio della propria ed altrui esistenza. La ricerca del vero amore, a 40 anni, onestamente, è una cosa che mi fa sorridere. Perchè significa che fino ad allora non hai ben capito come funziona.Secondo me, anche se può essere semplicemente una tua impressione, sta facendo i conti con la realtà. Spero per voi che non si ostini a non mollare il colpo, spero per voi che si ravveda.


Grazie Jon, le tue sono parole sagge. Quel che e' certo e' che io rimango me stesso, con le stesse idee di prima sulla vita, sull'amore e sul matrimonio. Vedremo se mia moglie avra' la forza di tornare in se'.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie Jon, le tue sono parole sagge. Quel che e' certo e' che io rimango me stesso, con le stesse idee di prima sulla vita, sull'amore e sul matrimonio. Vedremo se mia moglie avra' la forza di tornare in se'.


Credo che tua moglie stia cominciando a fare i conti con la realtà che non è mai tutta rose e fiori... Marito o amante che sia.... Avrà bisogno di tempo... Te sei come sempre equilibrato e coerente


----------



## eagle (29 Luglio 2013)

*Sensazioni strane*

Comincio a provare sensazioni strane, penso al tradimento di mia moglie, al fatto che lei continui a pensare a lui e la cosa non mi fa soffrire più così tanto. A volte mi ritrovo a pensare: e chi se ne frega! Gli ultimi giorni sembra esserci stato un certo riavvicinamento. Nulla di particolare per carità, solo lunghe chiacchierate sulle motivazioni che l'hanno portata al tradimento e sulla possibilità di tornare insieme. Sembra, ma mi avete insegnato che bisogna sempre prendere con le molle le parole dei traditori, che non lo veda più ormai da parecchio tempo e non lo senta da una decina di giorni per sua scelta (di lei). Mi sembra in oggettiva difficoltà, ai limiti della depressione, non vuole me e ha capito che deve rinunciare anche a lui... Con un certo disincanto ieri sera mi sono ritrovato ad ascoltare le sue parole di disperazione, di vuoto interiore, di solitudine... Le ho offerto il mio appoggio facendole però capire che me ne sto andando fisicamente e mentalmente. Ad agosto sarà sola, i bambini con me, avrà molto tempo per pensare e la cosa la spaventa a morte, invece io le ho detto che le farà bene. Io intanto continuo ad avere questa strana sensazione di leggerezza. Che sarà?


----------



## devastata (29 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Comincio a provare sensazioni strane, penso al tradimento di mia moglie, al fatto che lei continui a pensare a lui e la cosa non mi fa soffrire più così tanto. A volte mi ritrovo a pensare: e chi se ne frega! Gli ultimi giorni sembra esserci stato un certo riavvicinamento. Nulla di particolare per carità, solo lunghe chiacchierate sulle motivazioni che l'hanno portata al tradimento e sulla possibilità di tornare insieme. Sembra, ma mi avete insegnato che bisogna sempre prendere con le molle le parole dei traditori, che non lo veda più ormai da parecchio tempo e non lo senta da una decina di giorni per sua scelta (di lei). Mi sembra in oggettiva difficoltà, ai limiti della depressione, non vuole me e ha capito che deve rinunciare anche a lui... Con un certo disincanto ieri sera mi sono ritrovato ad ascoltare le sue parole di disperazione, di vuoto interiore, di solitudine... Le ho offerto il mio appoggio facendole però capire che me ne sto andando fisicamente e mentalmente. Ad agosto sarà sola, i bambini con me, avrà molto tempo per pensare e la cosa la spaventa a morte, invece io le ho detto che le farà bene. Io intanto continuo ad avere questa strana sensazione di leggerezza. Che sarà?


Se riesci a non soffrire più, è un passo avanti importante. Ha rinunciato a lui o ha capito che la loro storia era 'fuffa'?

Forse è delusa di se stessa. Non vuole ammettere di aver preso una cantonata con lui. Non sa cosa fare.

Tu sei sicuramente una persona seria e perde molto se non capisce e non ammette i suoi errori di valutazione.

Buone vacanze.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io intanto continuo ad avere questa strana sensazione di leggerezza. Che sarà?


Molto umanamente, davvero... non siamo eroi, nemmeno il migliore degli uomini ... la vita ti sta vendicando.


----------



## eagle (29 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se riesci a non soffrire più, è un passo avanti importante. Ha rinunciato a lui o ha capito che la loro storia era 'fuffa'?
> 
> Forse è delusa di se stessa. Non vuole ammettere di aver preso una cantonata con lui. Non sa cosa fare.
> 
> ...


Diciamo che soffro molto meno, la cosa comincia ad essere sopportabile, mi vedo anche senza di lei, mi vedo impegnato in un sacco di cose che mi realizzano.
Sul perchè di questo loro ipotetico allontanamento non saprei dire perchè non le chiedo niente e lei evita di parlarmene. Tempo fa mi diceva che aveva capito che la storia era impossibile per i tanti figli di mezzo... Magari è solo un modo per non ammettere la grossa cantonata presa, come dici tu.
Buona vacanze anche a te.


----------



## devastata (29 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Diciamo che soffro molto meno, la cosa comincia ad essere sopportabile, mi vedo anche senza di lei, mi vedo impegnato in un sacco di cose che mi realizzano.
> Sul perchè di questo loro ipotetico allontanamento non saprei dire perchè non le chiedo niente e lei evita di parlarmene. Tempo fa mi diceva che aveva capito che la storia era impossibile per i tanti figli di mezzo... Magari è solo un modo per non ammettere la grossa cantonata presa, come dici tu.
> Buona vacanze anche a te.


Penso anch'io che l'altro le abbia chiarito le idee, che la loro storia non poteva diventare altro oltre a  incontri emozionanti e saltuari, e lei non voglia ammettere, con te, di essersi illusa.

Da li a tornare felicemente insieme ce ne passa.

La cosa importante è non deprimersi, soprattutto per chi non lo merita.

Spero i tuoi figli non lo vengano mai a sapere.

Divertiti.


----------



## JON (29 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Comincio a provare sensazioni strane, penso al tradimento di mia moglie, al fatto che lei continui a pensare a lui e la cosa non mi fa soffrire più così tanto. A volte mi ritrovo a pensare: e chi se ne frega! Gli ultimi giorni sembra esserci stato un certo riavvicinamento. Nulla di particolare per carità, solo lunghe chiacchierate sulle motivazioni che l'hanno portata al tradimento e sulla possibilità di tornare insieme. Sembra, ma mi avete insegnato che bisogna sempre prendere con le molle le parole dei traditori, che non lo veda più ormai da parecchio tempo e non lo senta da una decina di giorni per sua scelta (di lei). *Mi sembra in oggettiva difficoltà, ai limiti della depressione*, non vuole me e ha capito che deve rinunciare anche a lui... Con un certo disincanto ieri sera *mi sono ritrovato ad ascoltare le sue parole di disperazione, di vuoto interiore, di solitudine*... Le ho offerto il mio appoggio facendole però capire che me ne sto andando fisicamente e mentalmente. Ad agosto sarà sola, i bambini con me, avrà molto tempo per pensare e la cosa la spaventa a morte, invece io le ho detto che le farà bene. *Io intanto continuo ad avere questa strana sensazione di leggerezza*. Che sarà?


Tra te e lei c'è una sostanziale differenza.

Tu ti sei trovato a dover incassare il colpo. Nonostante le difficoltà, eri e resti quello di sempre. Forte delle tue certezze ora più di prima.

Lei si è ritrovata a dover fare i conti con se stessa. Quando pensi che la tua salvezza sia altrove, quando credi che un qualsiasi pinco pallino sia la soluzione alla tua grama vita, allora è il momento in cui commetti il tuo più grave errore. Sta facendo davvero i conti con la realtà. Certo, non vuole te, ma sa anche che l'altro, con tutto il trasporto provato, non rappresenta la soluzione ai suoi problemi.

Vedi, le crisi sono più che leggittime. Lei principalmente avrebbe dovuto desiderare una vita senza te, ma anche una vita rifondata su se stessa. Le sue sicurezze sono carenti, in quelle condizioni delegare qualcun altro della propria salvezza è, semplicemente, un vicolo cieco il cui sbocco è tutto da vedere. Ma questo lei non poteva saperlo.

L'altro non può essere cosi fondamentale per lei. Al limite avrebbe potuto rappresentare una valida soluzione a problemi di ordine pratico. Ma a quel vuoto interiore che ora denuncia non c'è persona che può porvi rimedio. Te, come chiunque altro. Spero che almeno questo l'abbia compreso. Ricordale che ha una famiglia e che quella è una sua sensazione amplificata dalle sue insicurezze. Non c'è molto altro da cercare a questo mondo se non, piuttosto, pensare di lasciare qualcosa di sensato col proprio passaggio.

Lei non è sola, ha già tutto quello di cui ha bisogno. Se non le basta questo deve sapere che c'è poco altro da cercare in giro.

Se è l'amore quello che cerca, allora consideri che se è stata capace di compromettere quello per i figli, con molta probabilità non sarà in grado di gestirne neanche altri tipi, di sicuro non saranno utili alla sua salvezza.


----------



## eagle (29 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che l'altro le abbia chiarito le idee, che la loro storia non poteva diventare altro oltre a  incontri emozionanti e saltuari, e lei non voglia ammettere, con te, di essersi illusa.
> 
> Da li a tornare felicemente insieme ce ne passa.
> 
> ...


*Da li a tornare felicemente insieme ce ne passa.*
Questo è vero, forse per questo mi sento meglio. Ho capito che quella lunga parentesi della vita è finita, l'amore disincantato per mia moglie non potrà tornare. Sto pensando che possa essere accettabile anche stare insieme in modo diverso.

*Spero i tuoi figli non lo vengano mai a sapere.*
La piccola non ha percepito nulla, tranne forse la tensione dei mesi passati. Il grande (ha 7 anni) credo che abbia intuito ma lo vedo molto più rilassato nelle ultime settimane.

*Divertiti.*
Ti sto prendendo in parola. Niente di eccezionale, ma sto vivendo la vita con molta più leggerezza


----------



## eagle (29 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tra te e lei c'è una sostanziale differenza.
> 
> Tu ti sei trovato a dover incassare il colpo. Nonostante le difficoltà, eri e resti quello di sempre. Forte delle tue certezze ora più di prima.
> 
> ...



:umile:
Cosa altro aggiungere di più?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Comincio a provare sensazioni strane, penso al tradimento di mia moglie, al fatto che lei continui a pensare a lui e la cosa non mi fa soffrire più così tanto. A volte mi ritrovo a pensare: e chi se ne frega! Gli ultimi giorni sembra esserci stato un certo riavvicinamento. Nulla di particolare per carità, solo lunghe chiacchierate sulle motivazioni che l'hanno portata al tradimento e sulla possibilità di tornare insieme. Sembra, ma mi avete insegnato che bisogna sempre prendere con le molle le parole dei traditori, che non lo veda più ormai da parecchio tempo e non lo senta da una decina di giorni per sua scelta (di lei). Mi sembra in oggettiva difficoltà, ai limiti della depressione, non vuole me e ha capito che deve rinunciare anche a lui... Con un certo disincanto ieri sera mi sono ritrovato ad ascoltare le sue parole di disperazione, di vuoto interiore, di solitudine... Le ho offerto il mio appoggio facendole però capire che me ne sto andando fisicamente e mentalmente. Ad agosto sarà sola, i bambini con me, avrà molto tempo per pensare e la cosa la spaventa a morte, invece io le ho detto che le farà bene. Io intanto continuo ad avere questa strana sensazione di leggerezza. Che sarà?


La tua leggerezza dipende dalla tua onestà intellettiva ed emotiva ... Nulla di strano sotto il sole e te li scrive una tradita.... Lei sta solo  facendo i conti : con se stessa, con la realtà oggettiva sempre più complicata di quella soggettiva, con un amore da favola che in realtà non è mai esistito, con le difficoltà di rendersi indipendente da tutto e da tutti in senso pratico ed emotivo visto che è sempre stata dipendente da ... Qualcosa .. Qualcuno ... Divertiti


----------



## andrea53 (29 Luglio 2013)

*niente....*



eagle ha detto:


> :umile:
> Cosa altro aggiungere di più?


... se non che a qualcuno capita di illudersi rincorrendo una bolla di sapone, leggera, bella e iridescente. 
Quasi quanto i sogni che inseguono i lettori dei rotocalchi, che s'illudono di potersi sciogliere con la propria fantasia nella vita di qualcun altro, a volte più bello, altre volte più famoso. 
Altre volte ancora... semplicemente diverso. 
Che non voglia te noi non possiamo saperlo. Prendiamo atto delle tue impressioni, in questa fase.
E' probabile che sia in grado di valutare quello che sta perdendo, però.
La giostra sta girando sempre più lentamente, Eagle.
Buon Agosto.

andrea


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tra te e lei c'è una sostanziale differenza.
> 
> Tu ti sei trovato a dover incassare il colpo. Nonostante le difficoltà, eri e resti quello di sempre. Forte delle tue certezze ora più di prima.
> 
> ...





eagle ha detto:


> :umile:
> Cosa altro aggiungere di più?


Faccio un'aggiunta io. Queste cose non sono da "traditore" sono da brava persona che è stata travolta da una situazione inaspettata.


----------



## eagle (30 Luglio 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ... se non che a qualcuno capita di illudersi rincorrendo una bolla di sapone, leggera, bella e iridescente. Quasi quanto i sogni che inseguono i lettori dei rotocalchi, che s'illudono di potersi sciogliere con la propria fantasia nella vita di qualcun altro, a volte più bello, altre volte più famoso. Altre volte ancora... semplicemente diverso. Che non voglia te noi non possiamo saperlo. Prendiamo atto delle tue impressioni, in questa fase.E' probabile che sia in grado di valutare quello che sta perdendo, però.La giostra sta girando sempre più lentamente, Eagle.Buon Agosto.andrea


Ciao Andrea, e' bello risentirti. Si', la giostra gira sempre più' lentamente. Vediamo se si ferma oppure se mia moglie decide di farsi un altro giro. Io intanto mi faccio un giro al Luna Park... Buon agosto anche a te.


----------



## eagle (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Faccio un'aggiunta io. Queste cose non sono da "traditore" sono da brava persona che è stata travolta da una situazione inaspettata.


Ci puo' stare, non l'avrei sposata e non sarei stato con lei 20 anni se non l'avessi pensato. Vedi, mia moglie ha tanti difetti, e diciamo che mi piacciono pure quelli, ma un tradimento proprio non me lo sarei aspettato, ne' io ne' tutti quelli che la conoscono. Spero che riesca a ritrovare la rotta giusta (ho detto bene, Andrea?), io purtroppo non posso fare molto se non mantenere la calma e pensare un po' a me stesso. Questo atteggiamento mi rendera' più' forte sia per una eventuale separazione sia per affrontare un difficile percorso di ricostruzione e riconciliazione.


----------



## tesla (30 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ci puo' stare, non l'avrei sposata e non sarei stato con lei 20 anni se non l'avessi pensato. Vedi, mia moglie ha tanti difetti, e diciamo che mi piacciono pure quelli, ma un tradimento proprio non me lo sarei aspettato, ne' io ne' tutti quelli che la conoscono. Spero che riesca a ritrovare la rotta giusta (ho detto bene, Andrea?), io purtroppo non posso fare molto se non mantenere la calma e pensare un po' a me stesso. Questo atteggiamento mi rendera' più' forte sia per una eventuale separazione sia per affrontare un difficile percorso di ricostruzione e riconciliazione.


in bocca al lupo eagle, stai andando alla grande.
tieni sempre un occhio al fatto che lei ha preso una badilata micidiale nel suo sfarfallamento, è attaccata alla parete e il mese d'agosto da sola è probabile che le dia anche una bella rosolata.
ma non essere il ripiego, il porto sicuro dove tornare per disperazione dopo aver preso una dura lezione.
se torna è per te, non per sè stessa fino al prossimo desiderio di sfarfallare in giro :up:


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> *Questo è vero, forse per questo mi sento meglio. Ho capito che quella lunga parentesi della vita è finita, l'amore disincantato per mia moglie non potrà tornare. Sto pensando che possa essere accettabile anche stare insieme in modo diverso.*



Hai centrato il punto caro Eagle.
Hai capito quella verità che compare dopo che si è scatenata una tempesta di questo tipo.
E' per questo che ti senti leggero, quasi come sollevato...non lotterai più per riavere quello che avevi perché è impossibile, ma, al limite, per costruire qualcosa di diverso con lei.
Buon proseguimento d'estate anche da me!


----------



## andrea53 (30 Luglio 2013)

*hai detto bene... benissimo!*



eagle ha detto:


> Ci puo' stare, non l'avrei sposata e non sarei stato con lei 20 anni se non l'avessi pensato. Vedi, mia moglie ha tanti difetti, e diciamo che mi piacciono pure quelli, ma un tradimento proprio non me lo sarei aspettato, ne' io ne' tutti quelli che la conoscono. Spero che riesca a ritrovare la rotta giusta (ho detto bene, Andrea?), io purtroppo non posso fare molto se non mantenere la calma e pensare un po' a me stesso. Questo atteggiamento mi rendera' più' forte sia per una eventuale separazione sia per affrontare un difficile percorso di ricostruzione e riconciliazione.


La rotta giusta la cerchiamo tutti, e non sempre ci riusciamo. L'importante è provarci sempre.


----------



## andrea53 (30 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non lotterai più per riavere quello che avevi perché è impossibile, ma, al limite, per costruire qualcosa di diverso con lei.
> Buon proseguimento d'estate anche da me!


Sottoscrivo, penso che dopo una tempesta di questo tipo si possa tentare di ricostruire qualcosa di completamente  nuovo, anche con la stessa persona. 
Non credo che sia il caso di ripescare quello che è andato ormai a fondo...


----------



## beatl (30 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto caro Eagle.
> Hai capito quella verità che compare dopo che si è scatenata una tempesta di questo tipo.
> E' per questo che ti senti leggero, quasi come sollevato...non lotterai più per riavere quello che avevi perché è impossibile, ma, al limite, per costruire qualcosa di diverso con lei.
> Buon proseguimento d'estate anche da me!





andrea53 ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo, penso che dopo una tempesta di questo tipo si possa tentare di ricostruire qualcosa di completamente nuovo, anche con la stessa persona.
> Non credo che sia il caso di ripescare quello che è andato ormai a fondo...


Ma quello che di nuovo proviamo a ricostruire, se ce ne sono i fondamenti ovviamente, è necessariamente "peggio" di quello che vi era prima? non potrebbe essere altrettanto bello ed emozionante?


----------



## Daniele (30 Luglio 2013)

Ma perchè arrecarsi questi danni? Un tradimento è la fine di un amore, dopo puoi ricostruire qualcosa, ma perchè impegnarsi in un qualcosa di difficile ed inutile come l'edificare una torre sulle sabbie mobili? C'è tanto di meglio nel mondo che il doversi soffermare con una persona che di noi non ha avuto neppure un briciolo di rispetto!


----------



## eagle (30 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma quello che di nuovo proviamo a ricostruire, se ce ne sono i fondamenti ovviamente, è necessariamente "peggio" di quello che vi era prima? non potrebbe essere altrettanto bello ed emozionante?


Bello ed emozionante ad oggi mi sembra difficile, sicuramente diverso, non necessariamente brutto.


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma quello che di nuovo proviamo a ricostruire, se ce ne sono i fondamenti ovviamente, è necessariamente "peggio" di quello che vi era prima? non potrebbe essere altrettanto bello ed emozionante?



Ma infatti abbiamo parlato di stare insieme in modo diverso, non necessariamente peggiore, diverso, questo sì. 
Il rapporto diventa autentico, giocoforza, e la persona che abbiamo accanto è finalmente se stessa, o quanto meno, molto meno perfetta di come la pensavamo (sto parlando di quegli amori idealizzati). Cambia la dimensione del rapporto, il modo di gestirlo, in molti casi il concetto stesso di coppia che va adattato alla nuova situazione.
Tutto questo ha un che di entusiasmante per certi versi, è un po' come ricominciare daccapo, avendo a che fare con qualcuno da ri-scoprire.
E' un'avventura, una sfida...dall'esito incerto, ma proprio per questo va vissuta con forza di volontà e voglia di conoscere il destino della nuova coppia che è nata dalle macerie.
Di emozioni ce ne sono quante ne vuoi, la fregatura è che tante sono negative e fanno tanto male.
Ma anche questa è la vita...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè arrecarsi questi danni? Un tradimento è la fine di un amore, dopo puoi ricostruire qualcosa, ma perchè impegnarsi in un qualcosa di difficile ed inutile come l'edificare una torre sulle sabbie mobili? C'è tanto di meglio nel mondo che il doversi soffermare con una persona che di noi non ha avuto neppure un briciolo di rispetto!



Questa è una tua tipica concezione talebana e ce la aspettavamo...
Ti potrei rispondere che anche questo fa parte della vita, che non l'hai scelto tu, ma è capitato, come altre avversità.
Che il matrimonio è importante e merita che si faccia di tutto per salvarlo, specie se ci sono dei figli.
Che non sempre il tradimento segna la fine di un amore e, se così fosse, ce ne accorgeremmo e potremmo ugualmente trovare giusto tentare di tenere unita una famiglia per mille validi motivi.
Insomma...tra il bianco e il nero ci sono tantissime sfumature...


----------



## Diletta (30 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Bello ed emozionante ad oggi mi sembra difficile, *sicuramente diverso, non necessariamente brutto.*




:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua tipica concezione talebana e ce la aspettavamo...
> Ti potrei rispondere che anche questo fa parte della vita, che non l'hai scelto tu, ma è capitato, come altre avversità.
> Che il matrimonio è importante e merita che si faccia di tutto per salvarlo, specie se ci sono dei figli.
> Che non sempre il tradimento segna la fine di un amore e, se così fosse, ce ne accorgeremmo e potremmo ugualmente trovare giusto tentare di tenere unita una famiglia per mille validi motivi.
> Insomma...tra il bianco e il nero ci sono tantissime sfumature...


Perchè stare con chi ci ha tradito? per debolezza, perchè si pensa di non poter aver di meglio e si beve a pieno spiano al calice amaro della vita pensando che sia buonissimo, tanto poteva anche andare peggio.
Perchè chi tradisce sa che se scoperto il rapporto si sgretolerà e il fatto che non capiti è solo l'aver vinto al superenalotto, ma il più delle volte tutto crolla e quando non crolla comunque tutto fa un pochino schifo. Chiediamo a Kid adesso quanto sta bene con sua moglie, quanto la ama, chiediamoglielo e pensiamo oltretutto che lui fu il primo a tradire dei due.
Semplicemente chi tradisce se vuole farlo deve stare zitto, sempre zitto e soltanto zitto e non farsi mai beccare, se proprio vuole non fare del male e per farlo deve pensare sin dall'inizio di non essere il più furbo del mondo, chi lo pensa è solo un coglioncello che verrà beccato.


----------



## tesla (31 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè stare con chi ci ha tradito? per debolezza.


è la cosa per la quale ci vuole più forza, più coraggio, tenacia e maturità.


ma ci vuole davanti qualcuno che lo vuole altrettanto e ha capito i motivi che l'hanno portato a tradire, e cerca di ricostruire da un errore.
se hai davanti questo qualcuno, perchè non provarci? perchè dobbiamo rimanere duri e puri come diamanti? integri fustigatori? scondo me ha più rigidità e quindi patologia un comportamento del genere.
certo, si prova, oltre ad un certo limite non si va e si accetta che l'amore è finito.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè stare con chi ci ha tradito? per debolezza, perchè si pensa di non poter aver di meglio e si beve a pieno spiano al calice amaro della vita pensando che sia buonissimo, tanto poteva anche andare peggio.
> Perchè chi tradisce sa che se scoperto il rapporto si sgretolerà e il fatto che non capiti è solo l'aver vinto al superenalotto, ma il più delle volte tutto crolla e quando non crolla comunque tutto fa un pochino schifo. Chiediamo a Kid adesso quanto sta bene con sua moglie, quanto la ama, chiediamoglielo e pensiamo oltretutto che lui fu il primo a tradire dei due.
> Semplicemente chi tradisce se vuole farlo deve stare zitto, sempre zitto e soltanto zitto e non farsi mai beccare, se proprio vuole non fare del male e per farlo deve pensare sin dall'inizio di non essere il più furbo del mondo, chi lo pensa è solo un coglioncello che verrà beccato.


A volte mio caro, ed è il mio caso, si sta volentieri con chi ci ha tradito...
Per il semplice fatto che si è capaci di trasformare quel tradimento
in una situazione vantaggiosa no?

Ma continua comunque la saga della confusione tra sesso extraconiugale e tradimento...

Ad esempio io mi sono sentito tradito da mia moglie quando nel 2001 esordì in una discussione con...
Ma che cosa credi? Io avevo già deciso di lasciarti...

Visto? Lei era lì con me, ma intanto covava sentimenti di calamità...

Mai fidarsi della moglie eh?

Poi vieppiù non ne daremo fuori finchè avremo i traditi che parlano dell'ermeneutica del traditore...
E dipingo scenari quantomeno irrealistici...no?

E così si crea il traditore...ma non quello vero...ma quello che esiste solo nella testa del tradito.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è la cosa per la quale ci vuole più forza, più coraggio, tenacia e maturità.
> 
> 
> ma ci vuole davanti qualcuno che lo vuole altrettanto e ha capito i motivi che l'hanno portato a tradire, e cerca di ricostruire da un errore.
> ...


Perchè uno può anche ragionare così...
Figuriamoci se mi lascio intimorire dal primo bell'imbusto che passa e che intorta mia moglie eh?
Ma figuriamoci...

Ma se l'amore è finito è logico che si coglie il pretesto del tradimento per adire ad altro no?


----------



## eagle (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè uno può anche ragionare così...Figuriamoci se mi lascio intimorire dal primo bell'imbusto che passa e che intorta mia moglie eh?Ma figuriamoci...Ma se l'amore è finito è logico che si coglie il pretesto del tradimento per adire ad altro no?


Io non mi faccio certo intimorire cosi' facilmente, ne' dal primo bell'imbusto che capita ne' da mia moglie. Costruire una famiglia costa impegno, sacrifici e rinunce... Non si abbandona il campo alle prime difficolta' se si crede veramente in qualcosa. L'importante e' rimanere lucidi e non lottare contro i mulini a vento...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io non mi faccio certo intimorire cosi' facilmente, ne' dal primo bell'imbusto che capita ne' da mia moglie. Costruire una famiglia costa impegno, sacrifici e rinunce... Non si abbandona il campo alle prime difficolta' se si crede veramente in qualcosa. L'importante e' rimanere lucidi e non lottare contro i mulini a vento...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè stare con chi ci ha tradito? per debolezza, perchè si pensa di non poter aver di meglio e si beve a pieno spiano al calice amaro della vita pensando che sia buonissimo, tanto poteva anche andare peggio.
> Perchè chi tradisce sa che se scoperto il rapporto si sgretolerà e il fatto che non capiti è solo l'aver vinto al superenalotto, ma il più delle volte tutto crolla e quando non crolla comunque tutto fa un pochino schifo. Chiediamo a Kid adesso quanto sta bene con sua moglie, quanto la ama, chiediamoglielo e pensiamo oltretutto che lui fu il primo a tradire dei due.
> *Semplicemente chi tradisce se vuole farlo deve stare zitto, sempre zitto e soltanto zitto e non farsi mai beccare, se proprio vuole non fare del male e per farlo deve pensare sin dall'inizio di non essere il più furbo del mondo, chi lo pensa è solo un coglioncello che verrà beccato.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniele (31 Luglio 2013)

E ripeto una cosa, chi si fa beccare è perchè è così stupido da essere un sottosviluppato mentale oppure perchè lo ha voluto. Diciamocelo, ma chi vuole stare con una persona ritardata? Il tradimento è una brutta cosa, il tradimento scoperto non è solo la scoperta del tradimento, ma dell'avere davanti a noi un perfetto imbecille!
Allora, la famiglia intesa come progetto di vita fatto di rinunce e fatiche...non si può sentire, scusatemi belli miei, ma come diceva il mio professore di filosofia, un figlio, una famiglia, sono semplicemente il coronamento di un amore. Poi c'è chi mette in mezzo un mutuo e sono enormi cazzi suoi, ma la famiglia è un conto e la caverna in cui vivi un'altro.
Noto con piacere che troppa gente fa sacrifici per la famiglia dice...poi scopri che i sacrifici sono per comprare una casa grande "da famiglia", per la macchina grande "da famiglia" per le vacanze belle "da famiglia"!!! Ecco, tutte queste spese non sono un progetto di famiglia, vuol dire che non si è capito un piffero di cosa sia una famiglia.
Famiglia è dove sono i tuoi cari, che tu abbia la casa grande o piccola, che tu abbia una fiat 500 o un ferrari, che ti possa permettere le ferie fuori oppure no, ma qui mi riallego a quanto detto dal mio professore, cosa centra tutto questo con l'amore che dovrebbe essere una famiglia? 
Si confonde troppo spesso materiale perchè in italia si fa così, ma la famiglia è un progetto molto più semplice se slegato dalle puttanate ideologiche che ci fanno credere sul come debba stare la famiglia.
Perchè dico questo? perchè vivo in uno stato che di queste puttanate non ne ha, ma ne ha altre e mi rendo conto quanto queste puttanate culturali che sembrano "inscindibili" da quello che sono le persone se eliminate creano persona realmente felici.
Ho conosciuto una ragazza che non si è "dovuta" sposare per fare felice la famiglia, che ha potuto mandare a fanculo il proprio ragazzo (qui in Cina? Quasi impossibile) per andare ad Hong Kong per un anno a fare un corso di perferzionamento che le serviva. Adesso ha 28 anni, ha trovato una persona con cui stare, ma quando aveva 25 anni era anormale che lasciasse il "futuro marito" rischiando di rimanere sola, tutte le puttanate della sua cultura sul dovere la rendevano infelice, adesso è felice.

Quindi se scindiamo dalla famiglia la casa (che famiglia non deve essere), la macchina da famiglia (che famiglia non deve essere) e tutto il materiale che noi Italiani mettiamo in mezzo alla famiglia...ecco che vediamo il perchè un tradimento distrugge tutto. La famiglia è qualcosa di immateriale, non deve essere dovere, ma deve essere piacere.

Io se non ho piacere non mi faccio una famiglia, non lo chiamo "progetto" in quanto da Ingegnere so bene cosa sia un progetto e  la famiglia non è tale (e per fortuna).

Eagle, ma se scindi tutto e arrivi al nocciolo della famiglia scopri che voi non siete una famiglia ora e quindi cosa ti metti a salvare una cosa che non esiste? Famiglia è quando due persone decidono la cosa, qui evidentmente tu ti ostini a decidere per tutti.

Basta, amen, la vostra famiglia non esiste più adesso mettiti il cuore in pace, potrà esistere ancora? Si, ma non tramite sacrifici e casini vari, perchè tua moglie pensi che scelga sacrificio e dovere o piacere, dai anche tu eviteresti il cilicio se potessi farlo e finchè c'è questa sacra vena del "progetto famiglia" vedi che tu di famiglia manco una avrai.

Scusami le parole dure, ma ogni tanto bisogna uscire dai clichè mentali della prorpia cultura per vincere seriamente nella vita.


----------



## Zod (31 Luglio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ripeto una cosa, chi si fa beccare è perchè è così stupido da essere un sottosviluppato mentale oppure perchè lo ha voluto. Diciamocelo, ma chi vuole stare con una persona ritardata? Il tradimento è una brutta cosa, il tradimento scoperto non è solo la scoperta del tradimento, ma dell'avere davanti a noi un perfetto imbecille!
> Allora, la famiglia intesa come progetto di vita fatto di rinunce e fatiche...non si può sentire, scusatemi belli miei, ma come diceva il mio professore di filosofia, un figlio, una famiglia, sono semplicemente il coronamento di un amore. Poi c'è chi mette in mezzo un mutuo e sono enormi cazzi suoi, ma la famiglia è un conto e la caverna in cui vivi un'altro.
> Noto con piacere che troppa gente fa sacrifici per la famiglia dice...poi scopri che i sacrifici sono per comprare una casa grande "da famiglia", per la macchina grande "da famiglia" per le vacanze belle "da famiglia"!!! Ecco, tutte queste spese non sono un progetto di famiglia, vuol dire che non si è capito un piffero di cosa sia una famiglia.
> Famiglia è dove sono i tuoi cari, che tu abbia la casa grande o piccola, che tu abbia una fiat 500 o un ferrari, che ti possa permettere le ferie fuori oppure no, ma qui mi riallego a quanto detto dal mio professore, cosa centra tutto questo con l'amore che dovrebbe essere una famiglia?
> ...


Potremmo farci rientrare anche la fedeltà in questo discorso, e ingegnè? Che ne dice? Sai quanti casini in meno? Traditori senza sensi di colpa, traditi estinti, le famiglie non si sfascerebbero più per una trombata...

Bravo Daniele, hai colto nel segno! Aboliamo la fedeltà!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Potremmo farci rientrare anche la fedeltà in questo discorso, e ingegnè? Che ne dice? Sai quanti casini in meno? Traditori senza sensi di colpa, traditi estinti, le famiglie non si sfascerebbero più per una trombata...
> 
> Bravo Daniele, hai colto nel segno! Aboliamo la fedeltà!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grande Zod...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma secondo me il traditore che si fa beccare pecca della hubris del delinquente...delinque perchè pensa tanto non verrò mai sgamato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (1 Agosto 2013)

quindi una famiglia dovrebbe entrare magari in 5 una 600, con qualche figlio legato sul portabagagli, così si evitano i dispiaceri legati al fatto di avere organizzato la famiglia?


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi una famiglia dovrebbe entrare magari in 5 una 600, con qualche figlio legato sul portabagagli, così si evitano i dispiaceri legati al fatto di avere organizzato la famiglia?


Ci si adegua a quello che si ha, ma se si lega famiglia a sacrificio, proprio non ci sto nel pensiero che la famigloia sia una palla al piede così grande da essere un sacrificio. Tra parentesi, la compagna del mio migliore amico stava inziando a volere una stantion wagon perchè stava per nascere loro figlia, il mio amico aveva preso da poco la sua Polo ed il risultato è stato che lui chiaramente ha detto che se un tempo le famiglie ce la facevano con uan fiat 600 (vedere famiglia di suo padre), non avrebbe pensato neppure morto di cambiare macchina per un passeggino...al massimo si cambia passaggino con uno meno fico ma magari più utile e capace di stare dentro al baule di una Polo.


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

Stamattina, andando al lavoro in macchina, mi sentivo sereno, in pace con me stesso. Attraversavo la mia bella città, meno affollata del solito per l'approssimarsi delle ferie estive, ed osservavo con distacco la gente camminare, intenta a raggiungere chi il posto di lavoro, chi un monumento da visitare, chissà che cosa... Poi all'improvviso un pensiero: domani mia moglie torna a casa


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ripeto una cosa, chi si fa beccare è perchè è così stupido da essere un sottosviluppato mentale oppure perchè lo ha voluto. Diciamocelo, ma chi vuole stare con una persona ritardata? Il tradimento è una brutta cosa, il tradimento scoperto non è solo la scoperta del tradimento, ma dell'avere davanti a noi un perfetto imbecille!
> Allora, la famiglia intesa come progetto di vita fatto di rinunce e fatiche...non si può sentire, scusatemi belli miei, ma come diceva il mio professore di filosofia, un figlio, una famiglia, sono semplicemente il coronamento di un amore. Poi c'è chi mette in mezzo un mutuo e sono enormi cazzi suoi, ma la famiglia è un conto e la caverna in cui vivi un'altro.
> Noto con piacere che troppa gente fa sacrifici per la famiglia dice...poi scopri che i sacrifici sono per comprare una casa grande "da famiglia", per la macchina grande "da famiglia" per le vacanze belle "da famiglia"!!! Ecco, tutte queste spese non sono un progetto di famiglia, vuol dire che non si è capito un piffero di cosa sia una famiglia.
> Famiglia è dove sono i tuoi cari, che tu abbia la casa grande o piccola, che tu abbia una fiat 500 o un ferrari, che ti possa permettere le ferie fuori oppure no, ma qui mi riallego a quanto detto dal mio professore, cosa centra tutto questo con l'amore che dovrebbe essere una famiglia?
> ...


Daniele,
qualsiasi rapporto, oltre ad arricchirci ed auspicabilmente farci felici, richiede costanza ed anche sacrifici e rinunce. A maggior ragione una famiglia, che dà tanto ma impone anche scelte a volte difficili da digerire per il benessere di tutti, in primis dei figli. La famiglia del Mulino Bianco non esiste, o meglio, quella rappresentazioe che ce ne dà la pubblicità rappresenta solo un aspetto di dinamiche assai più complesse ed articolate. Ciò non significa che, mettendo tutto sulla bilancia, una famiglia non rappresenti comunque un valore positivo da perseguire e difendere. Poi sono d'accordo con Tesla, bisogna remare tutti nella stessa direzione altrimenti la famiglia diventa un inferno oppure una gabbia.
Hai ragione, adesso la mia famiglia non c'è più, mia moglie ha deciso di prendersi un "periodo sabbatico", vedremo se avrà la forza e la volontà di tornare in sè oppure se tutto è ormai finito. Io resto ancorato ai miei valori e ai miei "clichè mentali", è proprio questo che mi permetterà di vincere seriamente nella vita...


----------



## barabba (1 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Daniele,
> qualsiasi rapporto, oltre ad arricchirci ed auspicabilmente farci felici, richiede costanza ed anche sacrifici e rinunce. A maggior ragione una famiglia, che dà tanto ma impone anche scelte a volte difficili da digerire per il benessere di tutti, in primis dei figli. La famiglia del Mulino Bianco non esiste, o meglio, quella rappresentazioe che ce ne dà la pubblicità rappresenta solo un aspetto di dinamiche assai più complesse ed articolate. Ciò non significa che, mettendo tutto sulla bilancia, una famiglia non rappresenti comunque un valore positivo da perseguire e difendere. Poi sono d'accordo con Tesla, bisogna remare tutti nella stessa direzione altrimenti la famiglia diventa un inferno oppure una gabbia.
> Hai ragione, adesso la mia famiglia non c'è più, mia moglie ha deciso di prendersi un "periodo sabbatico", vedremo se avrà la forza e la volontà di tornare in sè oppure se tutto è ormai finito. Io resto ancorato ai miei valori e ai miei "clichè mentali", *è proprio questo che mi permetterà di vincere seriamente nella vita...*



Che poi, quel "seriamente", è ancora tutto da mettere in discussione...lo vogliamo noi essere seri, nella vita, oppure stiamo soggiacendo a volontà altrui che ci hanno imposto o tentato di imporre, il loro modo di essere, per convenienze più o meno occulte...

La serietà dovrebbe essere soltanto in rapporto a noi stessi e alle nostre vicende personali, se proprio vogliamo andarcela a cercare, e non un mezzo per essere giudicati o, peggio, giudicare il mondo esistente...


----------



## eagle (1 Agosto 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Che poi, quel "seriamente", è ancora tutto da mettere in discussione...lo vogliamo noi essere seri, nella vita, oppure stiamo soggiacendo a volontà altrui che ci hanno imposto o tentato di imporre, il loro modo di essere, per convenienze più o meno occulte...
> 
> La serietà dovrebbe essere soltanto in rapporto a noi stessi e alle nostre vicende personali, se proprio vogliamo andarcela a cercare, e non un mezzo per essere giudicati o, peggio, giudicare il mondo esistente...


Non so cosa volesse intendere Daniele con quel "seriamente" nè come lo abbia inteso tu. Riportando quell'avverbio volevo solo dire che sono quello che sono per le mie vicende personali, per la mia cultura, per l'educazione che ho ricevuto... Nessuno mi impone di essere quello che sono, solo le mie convinzioni. Questo volevo dire, vincerò fino a quando continuerò ad essere me stesso.


----------



## barabba (1 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non so cosa volesse intendere Daniele con quel "seriamente" nè come lo abbia inteso tu. Riportando quell'avverbio volevo solo dire che sono quello che sono per le mie vicende personali, per la mia cultura, per l'educazione che ho ricevuto... Nessuno mi impone di essere quello che sono, solo le mie convinzioni. Questo volevo dire, vincerò fino a quando continuerò ad essere me stesso.


Così credo di avere capito meglio il concetto...ma se ti riferisci alla "vita" intesa come rapporto con il resto del genere umano e la sua quotidianità, allora io, quel concetto, intendo discutere...


----------



## Daniele (1 Agosto 2013)

Solitamente chi vive senza pensare ad una famiglia come sacrifici, chi non si prende un mutuo infinito per il bene dei figli "perchè lascerò qualcosa a loro" (pensiero alquanto disprezzabile da un figlio, perchè se mio padre avesse fatto sacrifici incredibili per lasciarmi una casa, mi sarei incazzato come una belva). L'unico dovere di un genitore è dare le basi del futuro ai figli, il resto è un optional e se si fanno sacrifici per degli optional, siamo alla frutta, i sacrifici si fanno solo per il necessario.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci si adegua a quello che si ha, ma se si lega famiglia a sacrificio, proprio non ci sto nel pensiero che la famigloia sia una palla al piede così grande da essere un sacrificio. Tra parentesi, la compagna del mio migliore amico stava inziando a volere una stantion wagon perchè stava per nascere loro figlia, il mio amico aveva preso da poco la sua Polo ed il risultato è stato che lui chiaramente ha detto che se un tempo le famiglie ce la facevano con uan fiat 600 (vedere famiglia di suo padre), non avrebbe pensato neppure morto di cambiare macchina per un passeggino...al massimo si cambia passaggino con uno meno fico ma magari più utile e capace di stare dentro al baule di una Polo.


oddio... in effetti cambiare macchina in base alle dimensioni del passeggino è una str... ehm, un'esagerazione, direi. Io di figli ne caricavo 2, + passeggino doppio, su una fiesta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Solitamente chi vive senza pensare ad una famiglia come sacrifici, chi non si prende un mutuo infinito per il bene dei figli "perchè lascerò qualcosa a loro" (pensiero alquanto disprezzabile da un figlio, perchè se mio padre avesse fatto sacrifici incredibili per lasciarmi una casa, mi sarei incazzato come una belva). L'unico dovere di un genitore è dare le basi del futuro ai figli, il resto è un optional e se si fanno sacrifici per degli optional, siamo alla frutta, i sacrifici si fanno solo per il necessario.


Guarda che i sacrifici per i figli non si fanno mica per dovere, ma per amore.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Sono riflessioni che vedono i sacrifici come una cosa fatta controvoglia e che pesa. Ma può essere un sacrificio, in questo senso, anche caricare due bambini e i loro "accessori" in una Fiesta. Se invece sacrificio significa fare qualcosa di sacro, ogni cosa che si fa per e con i figli può essere sacro e non pesare per nulla. Daniele ha ragione quando i sacrifici sono fatti per dare, creare un benessere che è solo apparenza e che non ha in sé nella di sacro ma solo facciata per l'esterno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che i sacrifici per i figli non si fanno mica per dovere, ma per amore.


:up: sintetica


----------



## duca74 (1 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che i sacrifici per i figli non si fanno mica per dovere, ma per amore.


Concordo..
Il pensiero della casa mi sembra un po' forzato (mia opinion eh..)
Mi spiego, la casa per la famiglia non è di per se un optional, lo potrà essere forse per te come figlio che hai altre priorità..
Ma se cmq uno fa un mutuo di mille mila anni per una cosa che non è futile, e poi rimane al figlio, che in un futuro potrebbe dargli una minima rendita o una riserva, non ci trovo nulla di male..

Poi su altre cose, soprattutto materiali, posso essere d'accordo sulla tua filosofia..


----------



## Daniele (5 Agosto 2013)

duca74 ha detto:


> Ma se cmq uno fa un mutuo di mille mila anni per una cosa che non è futile, e poi rimane al figlio, che in un futuro potrebbe dargli una minima rendita o una riserva, non ci trovo nulla di male..
> 
> Poi su altre cose, soprattutto materiali, posso essere d'accordo sulla tua filosofia..


Io invece la trovo una cagata pazzesca. Come ho sempre detto, se mio figloio o mia figlia vorrà porre le sue mani sul mio capitale...bhe si troverà del materiale che a me piaceva avere, non del materiale che potrebbe tornare utile a lui o a lei, poichè già è tanto che un figlio prenda qualcosa dai genitori, io non ho mai voluto niente e niente ho voluto, una casa...quanto di più idiota da lasciare ad un figlio o ad una figlia in questi tempi in cui il lavoro è world wide e questo motivo rende solo belli stazionari e stazionati gli Italiani, incapaci di muoversi perchè...io ho la casa in questo buco di paese.

Signori miei, l'unica cosa da genitore che vorrei dare ad un mio figloio o ad una mia figlia sono gli strumenti adeguati per il suo successo, per renderlo o renderla una persona soddisfatta di se stessa, nel frattempo se ho i soldi, perchè non farmi il ferrarino, vale più di una casa, è più bello di una casa e soprattutto...va dove dico di andare e non rimane  fermo un culonia provincia di buco di culo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece la trovo una cagata pazzesca. Come ho sempre detto, se mio figloio o mia figlia vorrà porre le sue mani sul mio capitale...bhe si troverà del materiale che a me piaceva avere, non del materiale che potrebbe tornare utile a lui o a lei, poichè già è tanto che un figlio prenda qualcosa dai genitori, io non ho mai voluto niente e niente ho voluto, una casa...quanto di più idiota da lasciare ad un figlio o ad una figlia in questi tempi in cui il lavoro è world wide e questo motivo rende solo belli stazionari e stazionati gli Italiani, incapaci di muoversi perchè...io ho la casa in questo buco di paese.
> 
> Signori miei, l'unica cosa da genitore che vorrei dare ad un mio figloio o ad una mia figlia sono gli strumenti adeguati per il suo successo, per renderlo o renderla una persona soddisfatta di se stessa, nel frattempo se ho i soldi, perchè non farmi il ferrarino, vale più di una casa, è più bello di una casa e soprattutto...va dove dico di andare e non rimane  fermo un culonia provincia di buco di culo.


Ha un senso quello che scrivi, però obietto che le case si possono anche vendere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signori miei, l'unica cosa da genitore che vorrei dare ad un mio figloio o ad una mia figlia sono gli strumenti adeguati per il suo successo, per renderlo o renderla una persona soddisfatta di se stessa, nel frattempo se ho i soldi, perchè non farmi il ferrarino, vale più di una casa, è più bello di una casa e soprattutto...va dove dico di andare e non rimane  fermo un culonia provincia di buco di culo.


Questa che dici fu l'educazione di mio padre e soprattutto quella mio nonno.
E penso che non a caso io ancora studente universitario lavoratore, già pagavo il mutuo per la mia casa.

Gli strumenti adeguati.

E credimi Daniele sono lotte furibonde qui in casa, perchè mia moglie, preferisce evitare che la signorina riceva strumenti perchè poi è fatica adoperarli.

Esempio: 
Lei ha la sua cassa no?
Vuole andare a Gardaland.
Io le fo, ok preleviamo tot dalla tua cassa e ci vai con i tuoi soldini.

Si è incazzata come una iena.

E pensa cosa ha capito di sua nonna.
Dato che la nonna ogni volta le dà denaro, mia figlia ha sentenziato che mia madre ( povera pensionata) è ricca e caga soldi dal buco del culo.

Io Daniele sono stato un uomo molto fortunato.
Avendo mio padre un'azienda, mi ha sempre dato la possibilità di lavorare e di guadagnare rendendomi indipendente.

Ma me li ricordo bene i we di quando tornavo da Bologna passati a fare dei pezzettini in acciaio inox, che mi dava a cottimo.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> E ripeto una cosa, chi si fa beccare è perchè è così stupido da essere un sottosviluppato mentale oppure perchè lo ha voluto. Diciamocelo, ma chi vuole stare con una persona ritardata? Il tradimento è una brutta cosa, il tradimento scoperto non è solo la scoperta del tradimento, ma dell'avere davanti a noi un perfetto imbecille!
> Allora, la famiglia intesa come progetto di vita fatto di rinunce e fatiche...non si può sentire, scusatemi belli miei, ma come diceva il mio professore di filosofia, un figlio, una famiglia, sono semplicemente il coronamento di un amore. Poi c'è chi mette in mezzo un mutuo e sono enormi cazzi suoi, ma la famiglia è un conto e la caverna in cui vivi un'altro.
> Noto con piacere che troppa gente fa sacrifici per la famiglia dice...poi scopri che i sacrifici sono per comprare una casa grande "da famiglia", per la macchina grande "da famiglia" per le vacanze belle "da famiglia"!!! Ecco, tutte queste spese non sono un progetto di famiglia, vuol dire che non si è capito un piffero di cosa sia una famiglia.
> Famiglia è dove sono i tuoi cari, che tu abbia la casa grande o piccola, che tu abbia una fiat 500 o un ferrari, che ti possa permettere le ferie fuori oppure no, ma qui mi riallego a quanto detto dal mio professore, cosa centra tutto questo con l'amore che dovrebbe essere una famiglia?
> ...



Mi piace molto quello che hai scritto e condivido il fatto che, immersi in un tipo di cultura, molte volte siamo "annebbiati" e crediamo che la felicita' sia legata a certi cliche'.
Uscire fuori apre la mente e fa cambiare i punti di vista.

Mi piace leggere come certe cose, cosi' radicate nella nostra cultura e nella nostra mentalita', in un altro angolo della Terra non hanno piu' senso.


----------



## JON (8 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io invece la trovo una cagata pazzesca. Come ho sempre detto, se mio figloio o mia figlia vorrà porre le sue mani sul mio capitale...bhe si troverà del materiale che a me piaceva avere, non del materiale che potrebbe tornare utile a lui o a lei, poichè già è tanto che un figlio prenda qualcosa dai genitori, io non ho mai voluto niente e niente ho voluto, una casa...quanto di più idiota da lasciare ad un figlio o ad una figlia in questi tempi in cui il lavoro è world wide e questo motivo rende solo belli stazionari e stazionati gli Italiani, incapaci di muoversi perchè...io ho la casa in questo buco di paese.
> 
> Signori miei, *l'unica cosa da genitore che vorrei dare ad un mio figloio o ad una mia figlia sono gli strumenti adeguati per il suo successo, per renderlo o renderla una persona soddisfatta di se stessa*, nel frattempo se ho i soldi, perchè non farmi il ferrarino, vale più di una casa, è più bello di una casa e soprattutto...va dove dico di andare e non rimane fermo un culonia provincia di buco di culo.


Questo è vero. Ma, in buona fede, i genitori possono sbagliare nel tentativo di decidere cos'è bene per loro basandosi sul proprio vissuto e sulle proprie forze.

Però è difficile, durante il periodo di formazione di un figlio, lasciare che questo segua il suo naturale corso senza interferire laddove le proprie paure lasciano presagire un eventuale fallimento. Bisognerebbe partire dal concetto che, volente o nolente, quella vita seguirà il suo corso, non fosse altro che parliamo di vita altrui, benchè dei propri figli.

Ma concordo, è necessario dar valore e ritornare all'essenziale per fornire i figli di valori utili ad affrontare la propria vita nel migliore dei modi. Pertanto la famiglia deve rappresentare un punto fermo di esempio e, non ti si può dare torto, famiglia dev'essere, dove amore e rispetto sono le uniche cose che contano realmente in una famiglia il cui obiettivo è quello di dare il giusto ai figli.

Nel caso specifico, Eagle cerca di salvaguardare proprio la possibilità che la sua famiglia possa tornare ad essere edificante. Perchè gli scenari da te puntualmente riproposti sono si attinenti ma non risolutivi, purtroppo.
Se è vero che un coniuge irresponsabile con molta probabilità si dimostrerà sempre distruttivo per la famiglia, è altrettanto vero che la separazione conclama il fallimento di un progetto che non sarà più realizzabile se non con modalità alternative. Anche se devo ammettere che abituare i figli a contesti più flessibili può aiutarli ad essere più elastici nei riguradi della vità. Cosicchè una casa, o un oggetto qualsiasi, non diventino un bisogno irrinunciabile o comunque una limitazione.

Per tornare ad Eagle, visto che pende tra separazione e ricostituzione, mi pare più che adeguata la sua scelta di "attesa". Buttarsi a capofitto da una parte o dall'altra può essere azzardato, ma valutare con calma le possibilità da dare alla famiglia, in un modo o nell'altro, è l'atteggiamento migliore. Perchè privo da falsi entusiasmi e libero dalla rabbia. Dopotutto si tratta di salvare il salvabile.


----------



## eagle (9 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ma, in buona fede, i genitori possono sbagliare nel tentativo di decidere cos'è bene per loro basandosi sul proprio vissuto e sulle proprie forze.Però è difficile, durante il periodo di formazione di un figlio, lasciare che questo segua il suo naturale corso senza interferire laddove le proprie paure lasciano presagire un eventuale fallimento. Bisognerebbe partire dal concetto che, volente o nolente, quella vita seguirà il suo corso, non fosse altro che parliamo di vita altrui, benchè dei propri figli.Ma concordo, è necessario dar valore e ritornare all'essenziale per fornire i figli di valori utili ad affrontare la propria vita nel migliore dei modi. Pertanto la famiglia deve rappresentare un punto fermo di esempio e, non ti si può dare torto, famiglia dev'essere, dove amore e rispetto sono le uniche cose che contano realmente in una famiglia il cui obiettivo è quello di dare il giusto ai figli.Nel caso specifico, Eagle cerca di salvaguardare proprio la possibilità che la sua famiglia possa tornare ad essere edificante. Perchè gli scenari da te puntualmente riproposti sono si attinenti ma non risolutivi, purtroppo.Se è vero che un coniuge irresponsabile con molta probabilità si dimostrerà sempre distruttivo per la famiglia, è altrettanto vero che la separazione conclama il fallimento di un progetto che non sarà più realizzabile se non con modalità alternative. Anche se devo ammettere che abituare i figli a contesti più flessibili può aiutarli ad essere più elastici nei riguradi della vità. Cosicchè una casa, o un oggetto qualsiasi, non diventino un bisogno irrinunciabile o comunque una limitazione.Per tornare ad Eagle, visto che pende tra separazione e ricostituzione, mi pare più che adeguata la sua scelta di "attesa". Buttarsi a capofitto da una parte o dall'altra può essere azzardato, ma valutare con calma le possibilità da dare alla famiglia, in un modo o nell'altro, è l'atteggiamento migliore. Perchè privo da falsi entusiasmi e libero dalla rabbia. Dopotutto si tratta di salvare il salvabile.


Hai detto bene, Jon. In questi casi si cerca di salvare il salvabile. Il punto e' capire se valga la pena di lottare per quello che rimane da salvare. Purtroppo non sappiamo a priori cosa rimane da salvare. In questi giorni io mi sto dibattendo proprio in questi pensieri, mia moglie vorrebbe ricominciare per il bene dei figli, sostenendo che con il tempo le cose tra noi potrebbero tornare come prima. Sono d'accordo sul bene dei figli, ma e' sufficiente per salvare un matrimonio? Sono risposte difficili, che richiedono molta ponderazione e, purtroppo, qualunque sia la decisione, una certa dose di azzardo.


----------



## Diletta (9 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, Jon. In questi casi si cerca di salvare il salvabile. Il punto e' capire se valga la pena di lottare per quello che rimane da salvare. Purtroppo non sappiamo a priori cosa rimane da salvare. In questi giorni io mi sto dibattendo proprio in questi pensieri, mia moglie vorrebbe ricominciare per il bene dei figli, sostenendo che con il tempo le cose tra noi potrebbero tornare come prima. Sono d'accordo sul bene dei figli, ma e' sufficiente per salvare un matrimonio? Sono risposte difficili, che richiedono molta ponderazione e, purtroppo, qualunque sia la decisione, una certa dose di azzardo.




Anche se ponderi bene non troverai la risposta perché è una situazione del tutto nuova...e quando ci sono in ballo i sentimenti nulla è certo.

E' giusto salvare il salvabile quando ci sono di mezzo dei figli, sai quanti matrimoni sarebbero finiti all'istante se non ci fossero stati figli?
Finiti per l'attentato fatto alla propria dignità e per il senso di umiliazione che sempre accompagnano questi eventi e non sono cose da poco.
Io temo che quel risentimento che si avverte nello stomaco e che va e viene non scomparirà mai del tutto.
Risentimento contro quella persona che, per sommo egoismo, ha distrutto tutto il bello che c'era senza avvertirne il pericolo, quindi chi avevamo accanto: un irresponsabile, oltre che un fottutissimo egoista?


----------



## beatl (9 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche se ponderi bene non troverai la risposta perché è una situazione del tutto nuova...e quando ci sono in ballo i sentimenti nulla è certo.
> 
> E' giusto salvare il salvabile quando ci sono di mezzo dei figli, sai quanti matrimoni sarebbero finiti all'istante se non ci fossero stati figli?
> Finiti per l'attentato fatto alla propria dignità e per il senso di umiliazione che sempre accompagnano questi eventi e non sono cose da poco.
> ...



Nel relativamente poco tempo da cui sono invischiato in questa pessima situazione ho capito che, forse, è inutile chiedersi il perchè ed il percome ... forse a questa domanda non c'è veramente risposta e probabilmente nessuno potrà darla, tantomeno chi ha tradaito. Però concordo sul fatto che quando si tradisce viene anche meno il senso di responsabilità nei confronti di quanto è stato costrutito nel tempo .. che dire.. evidentemente se la cosa è così diffusa mantenere i proprio impegni è troppo difficile.


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Nel relativamente poco tempo da cui sono invischiato in questa pessima situazione ho capito che, forse, è inutile chiedersi il perchè ed il percome ... forse a questa domanda non c'è veramente risposta e probabilmente nessuno potrà darla, *tantomeno chi ha tradaito. *Però concordo sul fatto che quando si tradisce viene anche meno il senso di responsabilità nei confronti di quanto è stato costrutito nel tempo .. che dire.. evidentemente se la cosa è così diffusa mantenere i proprio impegni è troppo difficile.



Invece io penso che loro lo sappiano il perché...e non ti credere che siano motivi profondi e gravi.
Di solito sono sempre gli stessi e sono di una banalità disarmante!!


----------



## Daniele (15 Agosto 2013)

Alessandra, io ragiono nell'idea che il mondo è la mia casa e vedo gente parlare sempre di progetti, di casa di auto di mutuo...tutte cose che poco si sposano con il 2013. Un progetto per essere un buon progetto deve essere flessibile, un progetto "famiglia" che consta in casa con mutuo a vita e macchina famigliare grossa per portare i figliuoli a fare danza...ecco trovo la cosa improponibile in termini di flessibilità. Grandi invstimenti di capitali sempre parlando di famgilia, mentre la famiglia non è capitali.
La mia compagna spinge da morire per comprare una casa, io non ne vedo il motivo di avere una casa di proprietà che dovrò dare in affitto e nel frattempo pagarmi un mutuo da una parte e un affitto dall'altra, mi sembra una idiozia di prima categoria, se proprio devo comprare una casa la compro al nuovo Vanke a Nanjing...200000 Euro e tra due anni il suo valore sarà raddoppiato vista l'apertura della stazione della metropolitana, quello è un investimento, non la casetta per la famigliola che non ci può stare poichè lavoro in giro per il mondo.


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

la famiglia ... non è nient'altro, secondo me, come si gestisce il quotidiano. 
per me, era importante ad esempio, che minimo una volta al giorno si 
stesse tutti assieme a tavola, per raccontarci come è andata la giornata ecc. 

poi è chiaro che, per gestire gli hobby dei figli, ti devi inventare qualcosa,
come portarli e come andarli a prendere. o macchina o abbonamenti per i mezzi pubblici.
o ti metti d'accordo con altri genitori ... una volta vai tu, una volta l'altra.

ecc. ecc. 

una casa di proprietà ... non è dispensabile. 

però, caro Daniele ... quando vi sono dei figli di mezzo, la stabilità è molto importante.
cioè, non si può cambiare luogo ogni tot di anni. loro le amicizie, i loro interessi ecc. 
come li coltivano? iniziando sempre da 0? ... non fa tanto bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (18 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la famiglia ... non è nient'altro, secondo me, come si gestisce il quotidiano.
> per me, era importante ad esempio, che minimo una volta al giorno si
> ...


Sienne, cazzi dei figli!

Decisamente se si è figli di un manager di una multinazionale questo è lo scotto  da pagare, in altri stati non si fanno questi problemoni, di certo si cerca di evitare di cambiare luogo ogni anno, ma diciamo che ogni 7 anni è sicuro e quasi auspicabile.

Nel frattempo tutti questi poveri figli disaddatti in giro per il mondo conoscono più lingue, sono davvero svegli e sanno farsi amicizie in 3 minuti netti, quindi forse questa stanzialità che però è tipica dell'italiano medio, non è poi così buona nel 21 esimo secolo. Permane il mio dubbio su chi pensa cosa sia bene per i figli, posso solo dire che per i figli il bene non è certamente mai quello che dice uno psicologo o quello che dice un giudice, anzi.

Poi si decide, se una donna non vuole stare con una persona che non può essere stanziale, allora che si lascino, ma ci sono alcuni lavori per cui o fai così oppure puoi diventare l'addetto al timbro in un ufficio di secondo piano a 1300 Euro al mese...poi la moglie si lamenta lo stesso.


----------



## sienne (18 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sienne, cazzi dei figli!
> 
> Decisamente se si è figli di un manager di una multinazionale questo è lo scotto  da pagare, in altri stati non si fanno questi problemoni, di certo si cerca di evitare di cambiare luogo ogni anno, ma diciamo che ogni 7 anni è sicuro e quasi auspicabile.
> 
> ...


Ciao Daniele,

non è proprio così. sempre di più, scelgono di lasciare la moglie e figli ad un posto stabile.
Prendi Zugo, Riehen, Zurigo, Ginevra ecc. ... proprio perché, non funziona sempre. 
Mia cognata, è un avvocato, conosce alcune famiglie così ... che proprio perché i figli 
hanno dimostrato dei problemi, dovuti a questi cambiamenti, hanno dovuto prendere una decisione. 

se fai gigli, sono cavoli tuoi! 

esempio, come la metti con coloro che entrano in una nazionale, perché hanno talento? 
ecc. ecc.

gli disadattati ... dipendono di più dall'ambiente ... e l'ambiente, inizia a casa. 

è troppo facile, vedere solo il "positivo" ... per alcuni è così, ma non per tutti. 

sienne


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alessandra, io ragiono nell'idea che il mondo è la mia casa e vedo gente parlare sempre di progetti, di casa di auto di mutuo...tutte cose che poco si sposano con il 2013. Un progetto per essere un buon progetto deve essere flessibile, un progetto "famiglia" che consta in casa con mutuo a vita e macchina famigliare grossa per portare i figliuoli a fare danza...ecco trovo la cosa improponibile in termini di flessibilità. Grandi invstimenti di capitali sempre parlando di famgilia, mentre la famiglia non è capitali.
> La mia compagna spinge da morire per comprare una casa, io non ne vedo il motivo di avere una casa di proprietà che dovrò dare in affitto e nel frattempo pagarmi un mutuo da una parte e un affitto dall'altra, mi sembra una idiozia di prima categoria, se proprio devo comprare una casa la compro al nuovo Vanke a Nanjing...200000 Euro e tra due anni il suo valore sarà raddoppiato vista l'apertura della stazione della metropolitana, quello è un investimento, non la casetta per la famigliola che non ci può stare poichè lavoro in giro per il mondo.


Si tratta di fare scelte, che coinvolgendo altri, non possono essere fatte da soli. Nel fare lavori molto flessibili e in giro per il mondo si è pagati bene, e non a caso. Nessuno da niente per niente. Questi lavori ti impediscono di fare piani di lungo periodo, non puoi progettare nulla, sei ostaggio del tuo lavoro, e con te anche tutta la tua famiglia. Succede allora che la famiglia si stufi e ti ritrovi a dover scegliere tra cambiare lavoro o dare alla famiglia una base fissa. Normalmente si sceglie la seconda in quanto cambiare lavoro non è poi facile (e qui viene meno il concetto di flessibilità di cui in Italia grazie all'art. 18 conosciamo solo i lati negativi), e poi anche il fatto che quando ti abitui a stipendi da 4000 Euro fai fatica a tornare ai 1200. Così ti ritrovi la famiglia stabile e tu in viaggio. Senonché i tuoi figli cresceranno praticamente senza un padre perchè non ci sarai mai, e tua moglie sarà debole di carne per la stessa ragione. Alla fine ne vale la pena? Oppure meglio timbrare carta a 1300 Euro al mese e stare con i propri figli?

L'investimento va fatto sulla famiglia. Altrimenti non fai figli, non ti sposi, cambi compagna in base a dove lavori, e vivi così. Guadagni molto e finisci con lo spendere in cazzate, perché tanto non puoi fare pianificazioni di lungo periodo. 

Oggettivamente penso che una famiglia, senza mutuo e senza affitto, con due figli, se non si è fatta fregare dalla logica del consumo, possa campare anche con meno di 2000 Euro al mese. Se tagliassimo tutti i consumi inutili potremmo scendere anche sotto i mille.


----------



## Daniele (19 Agosto 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Si tratta di fare scelte, che coinvolgendo altri, non possono essere fatte da soli. Nel fare lavori molto flessibili e in giro per il mondo si è pagati bene, e non a caso. Nessuno da niente per niente. Questi lavori ti impediscono di fare piani di lungo periodo, non puoi progettare nulla, sei ostaggio del tuo lavoro, e con te anche tutta la tua famiglia. Succede allora che la famiglia si stufi e ti ritrovi a dover scegliere tra cambiare lavoro o dare alla famiglia una base fissa. Normalmente si sceglie la seconda in quanto cambiare lavoro non è poi facile (e qui viene meno il concetto di flessibilità di cui in Italia grazie all'art. 18 conosciamo solo i lati negativi), e poi anche il fatto che quando ti abitui a stipendi da 4000 Euro fai fatica a tornare ai 1200. Così ti ritrovi la famiglia stabile e tu in viaggio. Senonché i tuoi figli cresceranno praticamente senza un padre perchè non ci sarai mai, e tua moglie sarà debole di carne per la stessa ragione. Alla fine ne vale la pena? Oppure meglio timbrare carta a 1300 Euro al mese e stare con i propri figli?
> 
> L'investimento va fatto sulla famiglia. Altrimenti non fai figli, non ti sposi, cambi compagna in base a dove lavori, e vivi così. Guadagni molto e finisci con lo spendere in cazzate, perché tanto non puoi fare pianificazioni di lungo periodo.
> 
> Oggettivamente penso che una famiglia, senza mutuo e senza affitto, con due figli, se non si è fatta fregare dalla logica del consumo, possa campare anche con meno di 2000 Euro al mese. Se tagliassimo tutti i consumi inutili potremmo scendere anche sotto i mille.


Io ho calcolato che con un figlio ed un mutuo devo come minimo guadagnare 3000 Euro al mese per mantenere un minimo di decenza della mia vita. Poi in Italia rimane il fatto che non puoi essere un expat ed avere la famiglia in Italia, è un concetto che la Agenzia delle entrate ha bollato come evasione fiscale, quindi la famiglia può vivere in un posto, l'importante che sia residente all'estero e che non viva in italia, l'unico stato per cui non basta vivere all'estero gran parte del tuo tempo....devi anche dimostrarlo di continuo mannaggia a loro vampiri cuiuccia sangue (ma parlando di GdF penso di cambiare sangue con cazzi).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (19 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io ho calcolato che con un figlio ed un mutuo devo come minimo guadagnare 3000 Euro al mese per mantenere un minimo di decenza della mia vita.


Non hai mai pensato che un figlio, in sé, possa conferire decenza alla vita di una persona?


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non hai mai pensato che un figlio, in sé, possa conferire decenza alla vita di una persona?


Ho vissuto 20 anni con problemi di soldi, al limite dell'indigenza, ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, e mi spiace, no un figlio per esserci deve consentirmi comunque di non vivere quell'incubo che è cristallizzato in me, in caso contario non posso avere figli. Avere la casettina con il mutuo a vita, pagare le tasse estreme come un coglione per averla, avere il macchinozzo che non posso cambiare perchè troppo povero e perchè devo comprare gli idioti libri di testo al figlio (che sono uguali da 20 anni, ma cambiano impaginazione ogni anno), no, mi spiace, non riesco più a vivere nella miseria, non ce la faccio proprio.


----------



## sienne (20 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho vissuto 20 anni con problemi di soldi, al limite dell'indigenza, ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, e mi spiace, no un figlio per esserci deve consentirmi comunque di non vivere quell'incubo che è cristallizzato in me, in caso contario non posso avere figli. Avere la casettina con il mutuo a vita, pagare le tasse estreme come un coglione per averla, avere il macchinozzo che non posso cambiare perchè troppo povero e perchè devo comprare gli idioti libri di testo al figlio (che sono uguali da 20 anni, ma cambiano impaginazione ogni anno), no, mi spiace, non riesco più a vivere nella miseria, non ce la faccio proprio.



Ciao Daniele,

nessuno di costringe ad avere un figlio. 

un figlio, non ti deve consentire nulla. 
sei tu, che devi poter consentire ad un figlio, 
una vita possibilmente decente ... se mai ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (20 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele,
> 
> nessuno di costringe ad avere un figlio.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
E fare un figlio perchè lo si sente come un obbligo è un "delitto".
Sono anche d'accordo (in parte) con Daniele che sarebbe meglio che un figlio se possibile, vivesse una vita non di privazioni economiche.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho vissuto 20 anni con problemi di soldi, al limite dell'indigenza, ho lavorato per pagarmi gli studi, e mi spiace, no un figlio per esserci deve consentirmi comunque di non vivere quell'incubo che è cristallizzato in me, in caso contario non posso avere figli. Avere la casettina con il mutuo a vita, pagare le tasse estreme come un coglione per averla, avere il macchinozzo che non posso cambiare perchè troppo povero e perchè devo comprare gli idioti libri di testo al figlio (che sono uguali da 20 anni, ma cambiano impaginazione ogni anno), no, mi spiace, non riesco più a vivere nella miseria, non ce la faccio proprio.


Chiami miseria quello che per il mondo sono valori borghesi, middle class, ceto medio, ecc. Quella maggioranza silenziosa che tira la carretta del mondo, insomma... anche, e soprattutto, facendo figli. 

La cosa curiosa è che vuoi una compagna, non vuoi renderla madre (sempre che lei lo desideri), non vuoi rinunciare a nulla e pretendi pure fedeltà assoluta. 
O hai un'altissima opinione di te stesso o ti conviene procurarti pene asinino, altrimenti andrai a sbattere (le corna), secondo me.

P.S.: la mia compagna mi ha fatto notare che quelle robe di quelle mail "enlarge your penis" non funzionano, quindi è una strada che dovresti scartare a priori...


----------



## eagle (27 Agosto 2013)

*Aggiornamenti*

Buongiorno a tutti, ragazzi. L'estate volge al termine e, come  anticipato tempo fa, ha portato qualche cambiamento, se non nell'animo  di mia moglie, almeno nella gestione del matrimonio (o di quel che ne  rimane) e delle cose comuni.

Da quello che mi dice, da un paio di mesi non vede e non sente più  l'altro. Avrebbe preso lei questa decisione, nonostante le insistenze  del suo amante, una volta resasi conto che la loro storia non avrebbe  avuto futuro.

Ad inizio agosto, quando le ho comunicato che stavo pensando di  andarmene di casa a settembre, mi ha chiesto di provare a ricucire il  nostro rapporto e la sua richiesta si è fatta sempre più insistente con  il passare dei giorni. Qualche giorno fa abbiamo deciso di riprovarci  anche se, francamente, credo poco nella buona riuscita di questo  tentativo. Lei lo fà per i figli nella speranza che anche noi, come  coppia, possiamo ritornare quelli di un tempo. Io le ho detto che lo  faccio in primis per i figli e per il valore che do al matrimonio, ma  che credo poco in una riconciliazione anche sentimentale. D'altronde  come potrebbe essere diversamente con una donna che ti dice con estrema  sincerità che, senza tutti i bambini in ballo (5), se ne sarebbe andata  da tempo con l'altro? D'altra parte il suo atteggiamento non è affatto  cambiato, sempre irascibile, sempre più depressa e disperata perchè non  trova un lavoro. Sto cercando di aiutarla, evito tutte le occasioni di  scontro, le propongo uscite insieme (cinema, teatro, mostre, viaggi) ma  la vedo sempre più cupa e chiusa in se stessa. Francamente non so più  cosa inventarmi, probabilmente è entrata in una forte crisi depressiva  ma non può certo aspettarsi di curare il suo stato d'animo tornando dal  suo amante... Questi sono i motivi per cui non mi fido, la vedo ancora  troppo fragile e pronta a ricascarci alla prima occasione.

Vi chiederete allora perchè ho accettato la sua richiesta. Semplicemente  perchè ho ricominciato a pensare a me stesso e a sentirmi bene, perchè  quello che pensa e fà comincia a scorrermi addosso senza particolari  problemi, perchè vale la pena fare un tentativo per una cosa importante  come il matrimonio. E perchè anche io ho bisogno ancora di tempo.  Andarmene adesso mi avrebbe creato un sacco di problemi economici,  logistici e soprattutto mi avrebbe allontanato dai figli in un periodo  in cui stanno riacquistando una certa serenità. Me ne starò alla  finestra, aiutandola e sforzandomi nei limiti delle mie capacità, nella  speranza che il tempo e il dialogo ci aiutino a ricreare un buon  rapporto, almeno di affetto, stima e fiducia. In caso contrario trarrei  le dovute conseguenze, consapevole che la vita può continuare bene anche  senza di lei...


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, ragazzi. L'estate volge al termine e, come anticipato tempo fa, ha portato qualche cambiamento, se non nell'animo di mia moglie, almeno nella gestione del matrimonio (o di quel che ne rimane) e delle cose comuni.
> 
> Da quello che mi dice, da un paio di mesi non vede e non sente più l'altro. Avrebbe preso lei questa decisione, nonostante le insistenze del suo amante, una volta resasi conto che la loro storia non avrebbe avuto futuro.
> 
> ...



scelta difficile ma ti auguro che tutto si risova come speri... l'impegno mi pare ci sia...

in bocca al lupo :updue:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, ragazzi. L'estate volge al termine e, come  anticipato tempo fa, ha portato qualche cambiamento, se non nell'animo  di mia moglie, almeno nella gestione del matrimonio (o di quel che ne  rimane) e delle cose comuni.
> 
> Da quello che mi dice, da un paio di mesi non vede e non sente più  l'altro. Avrebbe preso lei questa decisione, nonostante le insistenze  del suo amante, una volta resasi conto che la loro storia non avrebbe  avuto futuro.
> 
> ...


Sarà che sono un idealista,mi piacerebbe leggere un giorno che tua moglie si preoccupa della tua depressione visto che te ne ha dato i motivi...e non tu...!!


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, ragazzi. L'estate volge al termine e, come  anticipato tempo fa, ha portato qualche cambiamento, se non nell'animo  di mia moglie, almeno nella gestione del matrimonio (o di quel che ne  rimane) e delle cose comuni.
> 
> Da quello che mi dice, da un paio di mesi non vede e non sente più  l'altro. Avrebbe preso lei questa decisione, nonostante le insistenze  del suo amante, una volta resasi conto che la loro storia non avrebbe  avuto futuro.
> 
> ...




Caro Eagle, ottima decisione: bene, stai alla finestra che sei sempre in tempo a prenderla quella decisione...
La stai aiutando molto, sei una nobile persona.
La consapevolezza di riuscire a vivere anche senza di lei è un passo importante per la cura che bisogna avere per noi stessi e per la tua serenità interiore.
Forse col tempo si accentuerà questo tuo distacco emotivo che già hai nei suoi confronti e che è stato causato dal comportamento di tua moglie, oppure può essere che ci sia un avvicinamento da parte di entrambi.
Io ti auguro comunque tutto il bene possibile!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Eagle, ottima decisione: bene, *stai alla finestra che sei sempre in tempo a prenderla quella decisione...*
> La stai aiutando molto, sei una nobile persona.
> La consapevolezza di riuscire a vivere anche senza di lei è un passo importante per la cura che bisogna avere per noi stessi e per la tua serenità interiore.
> Forse col tempo si accentuerà questo tuo distacco emotivo che già hai nei suoi confronti e che è stato causato dal comportamento di tua moglie, oppure può essere che ci sia un avvicinamento da parte di entrambi.
> Io* ti auguro comunque tutto il bene *possibile!


Concordo. Un matrimonio e due figli meritano un tentativo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà che sono un idealista,mi piacerebbe leggere un giorno che tua moglie si preoccupa della tua depressione visto che te ne ha dato i motivi...e non tu...!!


Si ritengo che le persone a sto mondo siano più pratiche e disposte a tutto pur di essere felici...
Una grande figura che abbiamo di un idealista fallito è il Cristo...
Lui finì in croce. Fallimento totale.
E pensa che fu così scemo da affidare il suo mandato ad un coglione che nel momento dei guai disse che manco lo conosceva sto gesù di nazareth!
L'ultimo successore di quel rinnegatore di Cristo è papa Francesco!

Ora sappiamo tutti che nel matrimonio l'arte di lassar perdere e soprassedere porta tranquillità e lungimiranza
Chi vive invece nel rancore e nella speranza un giorno di vedere risarciti i torti subiti more presto digrignando i denti.

In genere questo tipo di persone vede sempre le travi negli occhi altrui e non vede mai la piccola pagliuzza che loro hanno no?

Oppure danno tranvate alla gente e poi dicono...ma dei non era una trave la mia era una pagliuzza...si dei abbiamo avuto un inizio burrascoso ma poi invece ci siamo capiti qui e là...

Il nostro uomo qui si è chiesto come salvare il suo matrimonio non certo come punire so moiere eh?

E scusatemi se non è segno di un cuore magnanimo e grande questo aspetto qui...io non lo so no?

Sai Oscuro quante volte il mio perdono è stato scambiato per debolezza?
Molte....

Al che pietà non ghe xè...ma finchè riesco a gettarmi dietro alle spalle i torti subiti...io mi sento un uomo forte...piccolo finchè vuoi...ma con le spalle molto grosse...

Del resto fa effetton vedere un nanerottolo portare un macigno sul groppon e non fare mille sceneggiate no?

Non trovi?


----------



## nate (30 Settembre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> E' la prima volta che partecipo ad un forum, per dirla tutta non sono stato mai così loquace come negli ultimi cinque giorni.
> Il punto è, come avrete già capito, che sono entrato anche io nella schiera dei traditi e, credetemi, il risveglio è stato assai più duro di quanto potessi immaginare.
> Io e mia moglie stiamo (stavamo) insieme da 19 anni (9 anni di fidanzamento e 10 anni di matrimonio). Abbiamo entrambi circa 40 anni e due figli di 6 e 4 anni.
> ...


Stai vicino alla tu famiglia di origine ,fatti consolare,parla con loro e vai da uno psicologo a fatti tuoi quelli del centro di salute mentale sono gratis e ti possono aiutare,anch'io sono statolasciato dopo 8 anni improvvisamente 4 anni fa e sto ancora andando dallo psicologo perchè nel mentre che mi lasciava è mancato mio padre e lei non è venuta neanche al funerale perchè si scopava subito un altro e anche lei ha detto che era gia finito da tempo e i segnali c'erano. io non ho visto nulla ho continuato a starle dietro come sempre,


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Dato che vedo che continui a loggarti .... magari un saluto per far sapere come va


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dato che vedo che continui a loggarti .... magari un saluto per far sapere come va


Mi aggrego al saluto! 
Anche a me piacerebbe avere tue notizie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi aggrego al saluto!
> Anche a me piacerebbe avere tue notizie...


mi aggrego all'aggregazione


----------



## Anais (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi aggrego all'aggregazione


Anche io.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Stai vicino alla tu famiglia di origine ,fatti consolare,parla con loro e vai da uno psicologo a fatti tuoi quelli del centro di salute mentale sono gratis e ti possono aiutare,anch'io sono statolasciato dopo 8 anni improvvisamente 4 anni fa e sto ancora andando dallo psicologo perchè nel mentre che mi lasciava è mancato mio padre e lei non è venuta neanche al funerale perchè si scopava subito un altro e anche lei ha detto che era gia finito da tempo e i segnali c'erano. io non ho visto nulla ho continuato a starle dietro come sempre,


Considera la possibilità che non sia venuta per altri motivi. A meno che pensarla perfida ti faccia stare meglio. Non sembra però.


----------



## eagle (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao*

Carissimi,
grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche  se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò  per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia  moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato  e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una  concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita  in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di  una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti  a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi  sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è  stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al  rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento.  Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di  riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la  mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha  contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di  riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di  ritornare una coppia felice.
Ho accettato, sinceramente con molte remore e riserve, ma in quel  momento credo che fosse la scelta migliore per me. Non ero e non sono  ancora convinto che il periodo buio sia finito ma oggi mi sento molto  meglio e sto lottando con tutte le mie forze per ricostruire e tenere  unita la famiglia.
I bambini sono sereni, hanno ricominciato la scuola e tutte le loro  attività ludiche. Mia moglie finalmente ha trovato un lavoro che le  permette di conciliare i suoi impegni con la cura dei bambini, e sembra  rinata. Anche fra noi sembra essersi ricreato un certo feeling, abbiamo  ricominciato a parlare, a ritagliarci i nostri spazi nel tempo libero,  ad avere attenzioni e cura l'uno per l'altra.
Ovviamente non sono tutte rose e fiori. Lei ha solo smussato certi  atteggiamenti del suo carattere ed ha scelto la via del silenzio per  tutto ciò che riguarda il passato. Io avrei preferito approfondire la  cause del tradimento, certamente con l'aiuto di una terapia di coppia ma  su questo per adesso si è mostrata irremovibile.
Poi ci sono io... Voi mi direte che è passato troppo poco tempo ma non  riesco a togliermi dalla testa quello che è successo. In ogni parola, in  ogni suo gesto vado a capire, a leggere atteggiamenti ambigui. Lei se  ne accorge e rischiamo di litigare perchè si sente spiata e controllata  (un pò lo faccio, lo confesso :mrgreen.  Il fatto è che io, dopo la pausa di questi mesi, mi sento una grande  voglia di ricomiciare, di tornare ad innamorarmi (di mia moglie) e di  fare tutto ciò con grande leggerezza, di tornare ragazzino. In questo  non mi sento molto assecondato, vorrei di più e per adesso non riesco ad  ottenerlo. Probabilmente sarà anche questa una fase di passaggio e di  assestamento verso qualcosa di nuovo, spero migliore di quello che ci  siamo lasciati dietro. Vedremo, bisogna solo aspettare. Per adesso mi  godo un minimo di serenità ritrovata :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche  se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò  per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia  moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
> Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato  e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una  concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita  in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di  una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti  a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi  sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
> Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è  stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al  rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento.  Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di  riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la  mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha  contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di  riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di  ritornare una coppia felice.
> ...


CIao eagle, sono veramente contenta, la tua tenacia e fermezza mi sembra abbian dato finora buon frutti , un abbraccio :up:


----------



## eagle (14 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> CIao eagle, sono veramente contenta, la tua tenacia e fermezza mi sembra abbian dato finora buon frutti , un abbraccio :up:


Cara Fiammetta,

nel periodo peggiore della crisi feci mia questa tua citazione del Pirandello:

E l'amore guardò il tempo e rise, perché sapeva di  non averne bisogno. Finse di morire per un giorno, e di rifiorire alla  sera, senza leggi da rispettare. Si addormentò in un angolo di cuore per  un tempo che non esisteva. Fuggì senza allontanarsi, ritornò senza  essere partito, il tempo moriva e lui restava.
-- Luigi Pirandello 

La scrissi a mia moglie che non ne capì il significato. Forse oggi comincia ad esserle più chiaro...

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Cara Fiammetta,
> 
> nel periodo peggiore della crisi feci mia questa tua citazione del Pirandello:
> 
> ...


:bacio:Sei un grande caro , ti auguro il meglio ( ohi però continua a stare qui :up


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche  se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò  per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia  moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
> Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato  e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una  concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita  in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di  una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti  a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi  sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
> Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è  stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al  rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento.  Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di  riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la  mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha  contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di  riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di  ritornare una coppia felice.
> ...


Ciao 
Ti racconto una cosa che è accaduta stamattina presto...
Mia moglie mi sveglia dicendo che avevo il sonno particolarmente agitato...
Le faccio agitato come? 
Lei mi fa ridevi come uno scemo, che cosa stavi sognando?

Io...sognavo tu tutta impacciata che mi confidavi di avere un altro...e ti incazzavi perchè ti ridevo in faccia..

E lei...
Ha fatto braccia conserte...un auf...uno sgrunt...
Me ne torno a dormire e io che mi preoccupavo per te...

Ecco dai Eagle...dai su è stato solo un brutto sogno.
Goditi un nuovo risveglio!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo di leggerti ancora presto, ancora più positivo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speriamo di leggerti ancora presto, ancora più positivo :up:


Ma non eri tra quelle
che gli consigliavano la separazion? Eh?


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche  se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò  per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia  moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
> Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato  e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una  concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita  in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di  una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti  a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi  sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
> Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è  stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al  rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento.  Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di  riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la  mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha  contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di  riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di  ritornare una coppia felice.
> ...



Ti  auguro tutto quello che desideri.


----------



## andrea53 (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao!*

Beh, adesso questo thread puoi chiuderlo o almeno cambiargli il titolo... credo! 
Col tempo tua moglie vedrà sempre di più nella giusta luce il conquistatore da piscina con tre figli a carico. 
Come vedi, quello in cui si era cacciata non era altro che un vicolo cieco dove l'altro probabilmente è rimasto ad aggirarsi, da solo.
Ti auguro di essere felice, sempre, con la tua famiglia.


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
> Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
> Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento. Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di ritornare una coppia felice.
> ...


Si va avanti, eh Eagle!?
Ti auguro di riuscire a mantenere per sempre questa tua integrità e stabilità. Tua moglie deve tutto a questo e la famiglia è salva grazie soprattutto a te, alle tue fermezza e pazienza. Spero che ne tenga la dovuta considerazione, a lei va comunque riconosciuta la volontà di tornare. I vostri figli sono sereni e lei ha trovato anche lavoro, godetevi la serenità di cui avete bisogno.


----------



## Diletta (15 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> grazie a tutti per l'interessamento. E' vero, continuo a seguirvi anche  se partecipo poco alle discussioni, un pò per mancanza di tempo un pò  per paura di ricominciare a soffrire. Mettetici anche che io e mia  moglie siamo ritornati insieme :smile: quindi mi è più difficile connettermi senza destare sospetti (ovviamente non sa nulla di tradimento.net).
> Mi siete stati vicini in un periodo assai buio della vita, ho apprezzato  e riflettuto sui contributi di tutti, anche di quelli che hanno una  concezione diametralmente opposta alla mia sul matrimonio e sulla vita  in generale. In particolare non potrò mai dimenticare la vicinanza di  una cara amica conosciuta sul forum, i suoi consigli, i suoi incitamenti  a non mollare mai, nemmeno quando tutto sembrava perduto. Lei sa di chi  sto parlando, le mando un caloroso abbraccio :amici:
> Ebbene sì, io e mia moglie siamo di nuovo "sposati". La decisione è  stata presa di comune accordo in un caldo fine settimana di agosto, al  rientro dalle ferie, dopo un paio di mesi di graduale riavvicinamento.  Ci eravamo salutati a fine giugno ripromettendoci, da lontano, di  riflettere bene sul nostro futuro. Io avevo cominciato a programmare la  mia vita da single, forse proprio questo mio atteggiamento ha  contribuito al ravvedimento di mia moglie che mi ha chiesto di  riprovarci, per il bene dei figli ma anche per noi, nella speranza di  ritornare una coppia felice.
> ...



Caro Eagle,
temo che non te lo toglierai tanto facilmente...a prescindere dal tempo che ovviamente aiuta molto.
Ma ci si può convivere con la speranza che dalle macerie si possa ricostruire qualcosa di bello, anche migliore di prima.
A volte accade...e io ti auguro che sia così per te!


----------



## andrea53 (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco...*



Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Eagle,
> temo che non te lo toglierai tanto facilmente...a prescindere dal tempo che ovviamente aiuta molto.
> Ma ci si può convivere con la speranza che dalle macerie si possa ricostruire qualcosa di bello, anche migliore di prima.
> A volte accade...e io ti auguro che sia così per te!


Ciao Diletta! Questa forse è la cosa più difficile. L'antidoto forse è non ri-costruire il vecchio e cercare invece di inventare un altro inizio, come una vita nuova, qualcosa che ricomincia da capo. Credo.


----------



## eagle (15 Ottobre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta! Questa forse è la cosa più difficile. L'antidoto forse è non ri-costruire il vecchio e cercare invece di inventare un altro inizio, come una vita nuova, qualcosa che ricomincia da capo. Credo.


Credo che abbiate ragione. Non è possibile ricostruire qualcosa che non c'è più e non potrà più tornare. E' difficile perchè in 20 anni abbiamo adattato i nostri comportamenti, il nostro modo di essere l'uno all'altra e non si trova facilmente qualcosa di nuovo da scoprire. Allo stesso tempo però, proprio per questo motivo, sono di fronte ad una sfida impegnativa e stimolante che intendo vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## eagle (15 Ottobre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si va avanti, eh Eagle!?
> Ti auguro di riuscire a mantenere per sempre questa tua integrità e stabilità. Tua moglie deve tutto a questo e la famiglia è salva grazie soprattutto a te, alle tue fermezza e pazienza. Spero che ne tenga la dovuta considerazione, *a lei va comunque riconosciuta la volontà di tornare.* I vostri figli sono sereni e lei ha trovato anche lavoro, godetevi la serenità di cui avete bisogno.


Grazie per gli auguri Jon.
Diciamo che entrambi, dopo un periodo di isteria, siamo ritornati sulla terra ed abbiamo ricominciato a "pensare con la testa" :mexican:. Per ricucire uno strappo del genere ci vuole la volontà di entrambi, la sua di tornare indietro e soprattutto la mia di dimenticare (quasi) e non farle pesare gli errori passati.


----------



## eagle (15 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao
> Ti racconto una cosa che è accaduta stamattina presto...
> Mia moglie mi sveglia dicendo che avevo il sonno particolarmente agitato...
> Le faccio agitato come?
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Buongiorno a te, Conte!


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri Jon.
> Diciamo che entrambi, dopo un periodo di isteria, siamo ritornati sulla terra ed abbiamo ricominciato a "pensare con la testa" :mexican:. Per ricucire uno strappo del genere ci vuole la volontà di entrambi, la sua di tornare indietro e soprattutto la mia di dimenticare (quasi) e non farle pesare gli errori passati.



Sai,
quando Tebe racconta di come Mattia si è aperto con lei dopo la scoperta del tradimento, di come ha raccontato tutto, senza nascondere nulla, anche se non sapeva che lei conoscesse già la verità... mi viene da pensare che io non ne sarei in grado. E ammiro molto quello che è stato in grado di fare Mattia, certo anche perchè sapeva di essere con Tebe.
Non so se è perchè non sono capace di amare così, ma guardandomi dentro, penso che mi ritrarrei per quanto possibile, penso che cercherei di nascondere il più possibile. dovrebbero cavarmelo fuori con la tenaglia.
Per vergogna, per paura, per non affrontare le cose, per tutta una serie di ragioni, nessuna delle quali nobile 

Quindi in realtà, capisco l'atteggiamento di tua moglie, anche se non lo lodo, come non lodo certo il mio.

E sei davvero in gamba per riuscire a sorvolare su questo.

Volevo solo dirti che se tua moglie non parla, magari è solo perchè non è in grado lei di affrontare le cose. Non dubbi irrisolti o verità brutte per te.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai,
> quando Tebe racconta di come Mattia si è aperto con lei dopo la scoperta del tradimento, di come ha raccontato tutto, senza nascondere nulla, anche se non sapeva che lei conoscesse già la verità... mi viene da pensare che io non ne sarei in grado. E ammiro molto quello che è stato in grado di fare Mattia, certo anche perchè sapeva di essere con Tebe.
> Non so se è perchè non sono capace di amare così, ma guardandomi dentro, penso che mi ritrarrei per quanto possibile, penso che cercherei di nascondere il più possibile. dovrebbero cavarmelo fuori con la tenaglia.
> Per vergogna, per paura, per non affrontare le cose, per tutta una serie di ragioni, nessuna delle quali nobile
> ...


Questa storia, come altre, mi ha fatto pensare a come una guerra mondiale, soprattutto europea, aveva ridotto il nostro continente e a come dopo solo 60 anni si sia creata l'unione economica e monetaria.
Eviterei di trarre spunto dal parallelo per giudizi politici inopportuni.
Volevo solo sottolineare come è stato difficile superare tutto quanto era successo e come abbiano reagito diversamente Italia e Germania rispetto alle passate responsabilità. Simile è stata anche la riconciliazione in Sudafrica.
Ecco anche la guerra in una coppia può essere superata diversamente, anche con la fatica di ammettere e perdonare le colpe.
Però poi in un modo o nell'altro si va avanti.
Si può superare tutto. Se si vuole.


----------



## lolapal (15 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao eagle! 
Mi ricordo quanto eri arrabbiato quando ho aperto il mio 3D e che me ne hai dette di tutti i colori! 
Sono molto contenta per te che le cose vanno meglio, che siete riusciti a trovare il coraggio di ricostruirvi e di andare avanti.
Se posso, nel mio piccolo, darti un suggerimento, da prendere con le molle, per ritrovare anche quella parte di dialogo che senti chiusa con tua moglie, perché mi rendo conto che tu hai bisogno di parlarne per evitare che il grumo di risentimento che hai dentro si ingrossi: dovresti provare a mettere da parte questo risentimento per provare a parlarle e a farla parlare, perché, io credo, lei lo sente e ha paura che possa ritornare quella fase che avete appena superato, mentre io, concordo con te, penso che ne dovreste parlare, anche se è difficile, anche se fa male. Il dolore se condiviso, fa meno paura.
Vi auguro il meglio!


----------



## devastata (15 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che abbiate ragione. Non è possibile ricostruire qualcosa che non c'è più e non potrà più tornare. E' difficile perchè in 20 anni abbiamo adattato i nostri comportamenti, il nostro modo di essere l'uno all'altra e non si trova facilmente qualcosa di nuovo da scoprire. Allo stesso tempo però, proprio per questo motivo, sono di fronte ad una sfida impegnativa e stimolante che intendo vincere a tutti i costi.



La cosa importante è che lo voglia anche Lei. Da soli non si riesce a ricominciare. Spero per te che lei sia davvero convinta di ricominciare e che non sia un ripiego nell'impossibilità di fare altro. Altrimenti saranno nuovi dolori. E tu meriti di più. Era scontato dall'inizio che con un padre di tre figli oltre ai vostri, sarebbe finita in niente l'altra storia. Però tu hai diritto di sapere cosa prova lei verso di te.


----------



## Diletta (15 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Credo che abbiate ragione. Non è possibile ricostruire qualcosa che non c'è più e non potrà più tornare. E' difficile perchè in 20 anni abbiamo adattato i nostri comportamenti, il nostro modo di essere l'uno all'altra e non si trova facilmente qualcosa di nuovo da scoprire. Allo stesso tempo però, proprio per questo motivo, *sono di fronte ad una sfida impegnativa e stimolante che intendo vincere a tutti i costi.*





Sì, anch'io l'ho intesa da subito così: una sfida che la vita mi aveva messo davanti e la cosa non può che essere stimolante.
E le sfide sono fatte per essere vinte!! :up:


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao eagle! :smile:
> Mi ricordo quanto eri arrabbiato quando ho aperto il mio 3D e che me ne hai dette di tutti i colori! :mrgreen:
> Sono molto contenta per te che le cose vanno meglio, che siete riusciti a  trovare il coraggio di ricostruirvi e di andare avanti.
> Se posso, nel mio piccolo, darti un suggerimento, da prendere con le  molle, *per ritrovare anche quella parte di dialogo che senti chiusa con  tua moglie, perché mi rendo conto che tu hai bisogno di parlarne per  evitare che il grumo di risentimento che hai dentro si ingrossi:  dovresti provare a mettere da parte questo risentimento per provare a  parlarle e a farla parlare, perché, io credo, lei lo sente e ha paura  che possa ritornare quella fase che avete appena superato, mentre io,  concordo con te, penso che ne dovreste parlare, anche se è difficile,  anche se fa male. Il dolore se condiviso, fa meno paura*.
> ...





devastata ha detto:


> La cosa importante è che lo voglia anche Lei. Da soli non si riesce a ricominciare. *Spero per te che lei sia davvero convinta di ricominciare e che non sia un ripiego nell'impossibilità di fare altro*. Altrimenti saranno nuovi dolori. E tu meriti di più. Era scontato dall'inizio che con un padre di tre figli oltre ai vostri, sarebbe finita in niente l'altra storia. *Però tu hai diritto di sapere cosa prova lei verso di te*.


Io spero che la Sig.ra possa decidersi a parlate .... scrivo per te eagle ... ma penso alla mia. E' piuttosto "comodo", anche se umanamente capibile, sperare che tutto si sistemi con il tempo senza parlare. 
Il dolore "condiviso"?? Ma de che?
Scusate per l'intromissione ... e che ci sono giorni in cui la testa vaga, le @@ girano e si percepisce la luce in fondo al tunnel sempre più fioca ... sorry!!
A te eagle auguro ogni bene


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Io spero che la Sig.ra possa decidersi a parlate .... scrivo per te eagle ... ma penso alla mia. E' piuttosto "comodo", anche se umanamente capibile, sperare che tutto si sistemi con il tempo senza parlare.
> Il dolore "condiviso"?? Ma de che?
> Scusate per l'intromissione ... e che ci sono giorni in cui la testa vaga, le @@ girano e si percepisce la luce in fondo al tunnel sempre più fioca ... sorry!!
> A te eagle auguro ogni bene




Sono d'accordo con te.
Se non ne parla non si sistema un bel nulla col tempo...
Diventa uno stillicidio e basta.


----------



## Anais (16 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Se non ne parla non si sistema un bel nulla col tempo...
> Diventa uno stillicidio e basta.


Ma io non sono poi mica tanto convinta che sia sempre così necessario parlare e riparlare di ciò che è accaduto.
Poi mi pare abbastanza chiaro.
La moglie si è presa una sbandata per un altro, in un periodo per lei difficile (senza lavoro, frustrata) aveva pensato di separarsi ma poi con il tempo ha riflettuto su tutto e ha capito che la famiglia e eagle hanno la priorità su tutto. Ha fatto una scelta e eagle anche.
Non c'entra mica che l'altro tipo avesse tre figli...mica avrebbero voluto andare a convivere insieme. E a stare ognuno a casa propria si può avere una relazione anche con uno che di figli ne ha cinque (per dire...).
E rispetto alle parole, penso che alla fine i fatti e gli atteggiamenti contino di più.
Lo si avverte a pelle se l'altra persona ci ama ancora, ci desidera e prova vero piacere a passare il tempo insieme.


----------



## Diletta (16 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma io non sono poi mica tanto convinta che sia sempre così necessario parlare e riparlare di ciò che è accaduto.
> Poi mi pare abbastanza chiaro.
> La moglie si è presa una sbandata per un altro, in un periodo per lei difficile (senza lavoro, frustrata) aveva pensato di separarsi ma poi con il tempo ha riflettuto su tutto e ha capito che la famiglia e eagle hanno la priorità su tutto. Ha fatto una scelta e eagle anche.
> Non c'entra mica che l'altro tipo avesse tre figli...mica avrebbero voluto andare a convivere insieme. E a stare ognuno a casa propria si può avere una relazione anche con uno che di figli ne ha cinque (per dire...).
> ...



Hai ragione sul fatto che lo si senta a pelle se l'altra persona ci ama ancora, però i traditi hanno questo brutto vizio di voler sapere e sapere ancora, scavare, approfondire, comprendere anche se le cose appaiono chiare.
Non è solo un desiderio, è un bisogno che chi sta dall'altra parte ha il dovere, secondo me, di accondiscendere.
E' davvero il minimo che possa fare, dopo tutto il dolore che ha provocato e parlo non solo della moglie di Eagle, ma di tutti i fedifraghi di questo mondo.


----------



## devastata (16 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Se non ne parla non si sistema un bel nulla col tempo...
> Diventa uno stillicidio e basta.


Infatti e' cosi. Troppo silenzio fa continuamente ripensare ai torti subiti e poi ci si disinnamora ed e' ' la fine.

Se ci sono motivi si resta insieme per comodita' ma senza  Amore e gioia.
Altrimenti, se e' possibile, ci si separa.


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Io spero che la Sig.ra possa decidersi a parlate .... scrivo per te eagle ... ma penso alla mia. *E' piuttosto "comodo", anche se umanamente capibile, sperare che tutto si sistemi con il tempo senza parlare.
> Il dolore "condiviso"?? Ma de che?*
> Scusate per l'intromissione ... e che ci sono giorni in cui la testa vaga, le @@ girano e si percepisce la luce in fondo al tunnel sempre più fioca ... sorry!!
> A te eagle auguro ogni bene


Scusa ma è una contraddizione: come fanno a parlare se non condividono quello che hanno provato? Che intendi tu per parlare, allora?


----------



## zanna (16 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa ma è una contraddizione: come fanno a parlare se non condividono quello che hanno provato? Che intendi tu per parlare, allora?


Nessuna contraddizione ... rileggi il post originario del mio


----------



## lolapal (16 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Nessuna contraddizione ... rileggi il post originario del mio


Il post citato da te era il mio e il tuo l'ho postato io... quindi? Spiegati meglio... :smile:


----------



## devastata (16 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma io non sono poi mica tanto convinta che sia sempre così necessario parlare e riparlare di ciò che è accaduto.
> Poi mi pare abbastanza chiaro.
> La moglie si è presa una sbandata per un altro, in un periodo per lei difficile (senza lavoro, frustrata) aveva pensato di separarsi ma poi con il tempo ha riflettuto su tutto e ha capito che la famiglia e eagle hanno la priorità su tutto. Ha fatto una scelta e eagle anche.
> *Non c'entra mica che l'altro tipo avesse tre figli..*.mica avrebbero voluto andare a convivere insieme. E a stare ognuno a casa propria si può avere una relazione anche con uno che di figli ne ha cinque (per dire...).
> ...



Sicura?


----------



## JON (16 Ottobre 2013)

Mah, il tradimento alla fine è come un veleno. Dopo averlo subito si insinua laddove trova la possibilità di entrare facendo si che agisca per noi.

Non a caso auguravo ad Eagle di mantenere per sempre questa sua integrità e motivazione. Se Eagle vorrà la sua famiglia potrà tornare quello che vuole, principalmente tornerà quello che lui desidera. Anche se l'atteggiamento della moglie sarà determinante, il grosso del suo successo avverrà per le sue convinzioni. Dopotutto non è strano che lui, nonostante il piccolo e forse insufficiente spiraglio offerto dalla moglie, sia ora carico di entusiasmo ed ottimista per il futuro. La moglie è tornata perché lui le ha sempre mostrato le braccia aperte, lei è ancora incasinata ma lui sta ottenendo già quello che vuole. Mi pare che alcuni post fa dissi ad Eagle che il cammino in futuro non sarebbe stato facile e che le sue certezze avrebbero potuto vacillare. Tutto può essere, però nel suo caso e considerando la sua personalità credo che ci siano dei buoni presupposti affinché egli possa ottenere quello che vuole. Perché quando siamo determinati facciamo di tutto per ottenere quello che vogliamo. Quindi la parola giusta è determinazione  che, anche se da sola senza il contributo della moglie non basta, è di sicuro l'arma migliore di Eagle.

Eagle spero davvero per te di riuscire ad essere sempre lo stesso uomo di ora, questo è importante. Se crollano le tue convinzioni crolla anche il resto perché tua moglie, almeno al momento, non si trova sullo stesso tuo piano. In ogni caso, per quel poco che ho potuto capire di te, penso che tu sia un uomo molto equilibrato, ragion per cui riuscirai a realizzare i tuoi desideri. Benché fortemente influenzati da tua moglie, mi pare che qualcosa di importante stia già accadendo.


----------



## Anais (16 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sicura?


Mah. Sicuramente puo' essere un deterrente (alla separazione) per il tipo che lei frequentava. 
Sul fatto di non sentirsela di mettere in piedi una relazione con un uomo con prole numerosa...anche li, dipende da cio' che si cerca.
Personalmente non penserei mai di separarmi da un marito per riandare a impelagarmi in una convivenza.
Vivrei la storia a debita distanza. Ognuno a casa sua, senza coinvolgimento di figli e ci si vede quando si puo'.
Per questo dico che tutto sommato potrebbe essere un impedimento relativo.


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il post citato da te era il mio e il tuo l'ho postato io... quindi? Spiegati meglio... :smile:


Per la barba di Nettuno ld: ho scritto "*E' piuttosto "comodo", anche se umanamente capibile, sperare che tutto si sistemi con il tempo senza parlare. 
Il dolore "condiviso"?? Ma de che?" *laddove non c'è il dialogo, per quanto uno dei due si sforzi di averlo per esempio il tradito (che tra l'altro vorrebbe più che parlare ascoltare ... ma anche no), l'altro dovrebbe anche, ma non solo, in virtù del casino che ha combinato cercare di chiarire cosa vuol fare da grande .... ormai la frittata è fatta .... il dolore, quindi, non si condivide ma resta solo sulle spalle del tradito. 
D'altro canto sulle spalle del traditore resta almeno spero, ma nemmeno troppo spesso, la paura di perdere definitivamente quello che resta del'unione e di rimanere solo, il risentimento per essere stato tanto sciocco da essere stato sgamato e forse, in qualche caso pure raro, la consapevolezza di essere riuscito, per una sbandata magari, a distruggere quello che insieme erano riusciti a costruire. Senza dialogo ognuno dei due porta un tipo diverso di dolore senza condividere proprio nulla con l'altro.
Spero di essere stato chiaro


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Per la barba di Nettuno ld: ho scritto "*E' piuttosto "comodo", anche se umanamente capibile, sperare che tutto si sistemi con il tempo senza parlare.
> Il dolore "condiviso"?? Ma de che?" *laddove non c'è il dialogo, per quanto uno dei due si sforzi di averlo per esempio il tradito (che tra l'altro vorrebbe più che parlare ascoltare ... ma anche no), l'altro dovrebbe anche, ma non solo, in virtù del casino che ha combinato cercare di chiarire cosa vuol fare da grande .... ormai la frittata è fatta .... il dolore, quindi, non si condivide ma resta solo sulle spalle del tradito.
> D'altro canto sulle spalle del traditore resta almeno spero, ma nemmeno troppo spesso, la paura di perdere definitivamente quello che resta del'unione e di rimanere solo, il risentimento per essere stato tanto sciocco da essere stato sgamato e forse, in qualche caso pure raro, la consapevolezza di essere riuscito, per una sbandata magari, a distruggere quello che insieme erano riusciti a costruire. Senza dialogo ognuno dei due porta un tipo diverso di dolore senza condividere proprio nulla con l'altro.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro


Mi dispiace, ma abbiamo dei punti di vista diametralmente opposti.
Per me, scegliendo di rimanere insieme, credo che sia importante mettere da parte risentimento e sensi di colpa e tirare fuori quello che si è provato, da tutte e due le parti, e condividerlo con l'altro. Io credo che questo aiuti a evitare che le emozioni irrisolte si trasformino in un "cancro" nella coppia.
Per me condividere significa poggiare parte del proprio carico sull'altro e prendere parte del carico dell'altro su di sé. Non è una gara a chi ha sofferto di più...
Forse tu dai un'altra valenza alla parola condividere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma abbiamo dei punti di vista diametralmente opposti.
> Per me, scegliendo di rimanere insieme, credo che sia importante mettere da parte risentimento e sensi di colpa e tirare fuori quello che si è provato, da tutte e due le parti, e condividerlo con l'altro. Io credo che questo aiuti a evitare che le emozioni irrisolte si trasformino in un "cancro" nella coppia.
> Per me condividere significa poggiare parte del proprio carico sull'altro e prendere parte del carico dell'altro su di sé. Non è una gara a chi ha sofferto di più...
> Forse tu dai un'altra valenza alla parola condividere.


Tu sei una quasi-potenziale traditrice, Wolf un tradito. E' ovvio che tu veda più la necessità di condivisione del dolore.
Per il resto, per me, avete detto le stesse cose


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una quasi-potenziale traditrice, Wolf un tradito. E' ovvio che tu veda più la necessità di condivisione del dolore.
> Per il resto, per me, avete detto le stesse cose


Ma io non volevo assolutamente sminuire l'importanza del dolore di chi è stato tradito!
Se leggi il post che ho scritto da cui è partita questa diatriba, visto che eagle diceva che la moglie non vuole parlare di quello che è successo, mentre lui ne ha bisogno, io suggerivo di mettere da parte il risentimento e aprirsi alla condivisione del proprio dolore, senza però far sentire la propria rabbia, perché se io sento che l'altro è arrabbiato per quello che ho fatto e a fatica ho recuperato la sua fiducia, è logico che ho paura a riaprire certe ferite parlandone. Se sento che lui un po' si è rappacificato con questa cosa, affronto la conversazione...
IMO


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo assolutamente sminuire l'importanza del dolore di chi è stato tradito!
> Se leggi il post che ho scritto da cui è partita questa diatriba, visto che eagle diceva che la moglie non vuole parlare di quello che è successo, mentre lui ne ha bisogno, io suggerivo di mettere da parte il risentimento e aprirsi alla condivisione del proprio dolore, senza però far sentire la propria rabbia, perché se io sento che l'altro è arrabbiato per quello che ho fatto e a fatica ho recuperato la sua fiducia, è logico che ho paura a riaprire certe ferite parlandone. Se sento che lui un po' si è rappacificato con questa cosa, affronto la conversazione...
> IMO


Hai ragione. Per questo hanno inventato le terapie di coppia perché è ben difficile non manifestare la rabbia che inevitabilmente si prova e che il silenzio alimenta, in un circolo vizioso.


----------



## eagle (17 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Per questo hanno inventato le terapie di coppia perché è ben difficile non manifestare la rabbia che inevitabilmente si prova e che il silenzio alimenta, in un circolo vizioso.


Infatti le ho proposto in tutti i modi di affrontare una terapia di coppia ma da questo orecchio non vuole sentire. E' vero, si alimenta un circolo vizioso: lei vuole il silenzio - io provo di nuovo rabbia - lei si innervosisce, si sente controllata e si finisce di nuovo a litigare. Non solo si alimenta un circolo vizioso ma si rischia di finire in un vicolo cieco. Ho detto queste cose a mia moglie da subito e i primi segnali di malessere già ci sono... Possono anche essere fasi inevitabili di assestamento, non si può pensare di chiudere e risolvere tutto i 2-3 mesi dopo quello che è successo ma i presupposti iniziali, a parte la buona volontà, sono sbagliati, lo penso anche io.
La determinazione c'è ma, come ha detto qualcuno, ad un certo punto può subentrare il disamoramento e a quel punto si perde anche la voglia di combattere.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti le ho proposto in tutti i modi di affrontare una terapia di coppia ma da questo orecchio non vuole sentire. E' vero, si alimenta un circolo vizioso: lei vuole il silenzio - io provo di nuovo rabbia - lei si innervosisce, si sente controllata e si finisce di nuovo a litigare. Non solo si alimenta un circolo vizioso ma si rischia di finire in un vicolo cieco. Ho detto queste cose a mia moglie da subito e i primi segnali di malessere già ci sono... Possono anche essere fasi inevitabili di assestamento, non si può pensare di chiudere e risolvere tutto i 2-3 mesi dopo quello che è successo ma i presupposti iniziali, a parte la buona volontà, sono sbagliati, lo penso anche io.
> La determinazione c'è ma, come ha detto qualcuno, ad un certo punto può subentrare il disamoramento e a quel punto si perde anche la voglia di combattere.


Comunque, rabbia a parte, il tuo mi sembra un atteggiamento costruttivo. Spero che lei lo percepirà e accetterà di farsi aiutare. Tu insisti, ma senza portare all'esasperazione e al litigio il suo rifiuto. Forse, quando lei ti vedrà rappacificato, riuscirà a lasciarsi andare. Con questo, ripeto, non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, ma se la scelta che hai fatto è di riprovare, ripartire con lei, credo che sia un passo importante da fare.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Infatti le ho proposto in tutti i modi di affrontare una terapia di coppia ma da questo orecchio non vuole sentire. E' vero, si alimenta un circolo vizioso: lei vuole il silenzio - io provo di nuovo rabbia - lei si innervosisce, si sente controllata e si finisce di nuovo a litigare. Non solo si alimenta un circolo vizioso ma si rischia di finire in un vicolo cieco. Ho detto queste cose a mia moglie da subito e i primi segnali di malessere già ci sono... Possono anche essere fasi inevitabili di assestamento, non si può pensare di chiudere e risolvere tutto i 2-3 mesi dopo quello che è successo ma i presupposti iniziali, a parte la buona volontà, sono sbagliati, lo penso anche io.
> La determinazione c'è ma, come ha detto qualcuno, ad un certo punto può subentrare il disamoramento e a quel punto si perde anche la voglia di combattere.


Eagle, noi ci siamo andati in terapia di coppia.
E non c'era un tradimento di mezzo.
E' un percorso molto duro che cerca ovviamente di toccare i "nervi scoperti".
Credo che tua moglie abbia paura di andare. Anche io ne avevo all'inizio ed ero reticente e sai perchè?
Perchè sapevo che sarebbe venuto fuori che io non lo amavo più.
TUa moglie invece avrà timore di dover rivivere e rileggere la sua storia con l'altro e di essere messa "sotto accusa"...cosa che invece, non succederà, perchè il terapista non si schiera mai da una parte o dall'altra.


----------



## eagle (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Eagle, noi ci siamo andati in terapia di coppia.
> E non c'era un tradimento di mezzo.
> E' un percorso molto duro che cerca ovviamente di toccare i "nervi scoperti".
> Credo che tua moglie abbia paura di andare. Anche io ne avevo all'inizio ed ero reticente e sai perchè?
> ...


Mia moglie ha paura, su questo non ci piove. Sui motivi posso solo immaginarli. Sicuramente ha timore di dover rileggere la sua storia con l'altro e non vuole essere messa sotto accusa. Posso anche immaginare che come minimo abbia le idee confuse su chi ama in questo momento, sempre perchè credo che 2-3 mesi non possano cancellare d'un colpo ogni cosa.


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè sapevo che sarebbe venuto fuori che io non lo amavo più.


Scusa se mi faccio i fatti tuoi ma la cosa mi interessa. Se sapevi che sarebbe venuto fuori. Perché andare in terapia? Per tirare fuori qualcosa che già in cuor tuo già sapevi? Qual'era l'obiettivo?
Non sto cercando di fare polemica, è proprio una domanda onesta.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha paura, su questo non ci piove. Sui motivi posso solo immaginarli. Sicuramente ha timore di dover rileggere la sua storia con l'altro e non vuole essere messa sotto accusa. Posso anche immaginare che come minimo abbia le idee confuse su chi ama in questo momento, sempre perchè credo che 2-3 mesi non possano cancellare d'un colpo ogni cosa.


Ma io credo che in questo momento lei non ami nessuno. Manco se stessa. O meglio, ama i vostri figli più di chiunque.
E' talemnte sotto stress e ha passato un periodo di totale confusione e spavento che sarà un pò sottosopra.
La terapia vi aiuterà.


----------



## eagle (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma io credo che in questo momento lei non ami nessuno. Manco se stessa. O meglio, ama i vostri figli più di chiunque.
> E' talemnte sotto stress e ha passato un periodo di totale confusione e spavento che sarà un pò sottosopra.
> La terapia vi aiuterà.


Ti do il numero di telefono, vuoi chiamarla tu? :rotfl:


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa se mi faccio i fatti tuoi ma la cosa mi interessa. Se sapevi che sarebbe venuto fuori. Perché andare in terapia? Per tirare fuori qualcosa che già in cuor tuo già sapevi? Qual'era l'obiettivo?
> Non sto cercando di fare polemica, è proprio una domanda onesta.


.


----------



## JON (17 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ti do il numero di telefono, vuoi chiamarla tu? :rotfl:


Se diamo per scontato che, come te, anche tua moglie desideri evitare la distruzione della famiglia, il discorso di Anais non fa una piega. Mentre per te una terapia di coppia è necessaria, per tua moglie, paradossalmente, vale il contrario.

Io credo che la sua ritrosia al momento ci può stare, ma perseverare sarebbe per lei come nascondere la testa in un buco. Proprio per i timori che Anais faceva notare.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Ti do il numero di telefono, vuoi chiamarla tu? :rotfl:


Ma si, perchè no


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non lo amavo più da tempo


Quindi lui già sapeva che non lo amavi.. E allora perché avevi paura venisse fuori in terapia la cosa?
Scusa la domanda scema, forse l'hai spiegato e sono io che ho perso un passaggio da qualche parte.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi lui già sapeva che non lo amavi.. E allora perché avevi paura venisse fuori in terapia la cosa?
> Scusa la domanda scema, forse l'hai spiegato e sono io che ho perso un passaggio da qualche parte.


Si, glielo avevo già detto. E anche i perchè.
Ma lui diceva che ero io che non mi accontentavo. Insomma non si metteva mai in dubbio. Lui si sente perfetto!!
La casa in cui viviamo (fra un pò lui traslocherà) è mia da sempre. Vivevo lì già ai tempi dell'Università.
Per cui...in linea di massima, sarebbe stato lui a doversene andare (ha un suo appartamente che ha affittato).
Ma io non gli avrei chiesto di lasciare la casa. Gli avevo proposto appunto, di vivere separati in casa.
Non lo amo e non lo voglio più fisicamente ma, pur parlando con chiarezza ai figli, avrei preferito trovare una soluzione alternativa alla separazione fisica. Per i bimbi. Non mi dilungo...ma sapevo che mi avrebbe fatto impazzire per quel che riguarda loro.
E io ero convinta che fosse meglio dare stabilità abitativa ai piccoli. Tenendo mamma e papà nella stessa casa.
In terapia temevo che la psico avrebbe fatto di tutto per convincermi a "tornare con lui" anche come donna. Cioè sessualmente. E che lui buttasse addosso a me tutte le responsabilità del mio allontanamento da lui.
Alla fine è andata proprio diversamente. Lei aveva cercato di fargli capire che se lui voleva che le cose funzionassero, avrebbe dovuto lavorare molto su se stesso, perchè in effetti, certi suoi atteggiamenti erano intollerabili.
Alla fine ti dirò che io ci ho anche creduto. Che potesse accadere il miracolo. Che riuscissimo a venirci incontro, lui a smussare certi atteggiamenti (andando anche in analisi) e io a lavorare sui miei blocchi.
E mi ci ero messa di impegno. 
Ma non ci ha creduto lui. Ha negato il suo problema e ha preferito dire che era meglio finirla.


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma non ci ha creduto lui. Ha negato il suo problema e ha preferito dire che era meglio finirla.


Triste.
È rimasto fregato dalle sue paure. Paura di mettersi in discussione, di smontare le sue certezze, sulle quali si è costruito una vita.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Triste.
> È rimasto fregato dalle sue paure. Paura di mettersi in discussione, di smontare le sue certezze, sulle quali si è costruito una vita.


Alla fine la tipa mi ha parlato da sola.
Ha detto che se mette in dubbio ciò che è e l'armatura che si è costruito dovesse crollare...crollerebbe pure lui. Si disgregherebbe. E a volte la cura, può essere peggiore del "malanno".
Io so solo cheil rancore che gli porto è enorme. E non perchè ha scelto di separarsi.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Triste.
> È rimasto fregato dalle sue paure. Paura di mettersi in discussione, di smontare le sue certezze, sulle quali si è costruito una vita.


E tu e tua moglie come mai non provate la terapia?


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io so solo cheil rancore che gli porto è enorme. E non perchè ha scelto di separarsi.


E perché gli porti rancore allora? Perché non ha avuto la forza di uscire dall'armatura?


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché gli porti rancore allora? Perché non ha avuto la forza di uscire dall'armatura?


No. Non per quello. E' lunga. Ma diciamo che la separazione è stata dura e si è comportato esattamente come temevo facesse. E preferisco non entarre nei dettagli.


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E tu e tua moglie come mai non provate la terapia?


Perché sono un pessimista che si adagia e scarta in partenza tutte le vie d'uscita preferendo una tiepida e facile autocommiserazione.
O almeno questo è quello che è emerso scrivendo su questo forum.
Devo ammettere che non mi hanno convinto su questo punto.

Non andiamo in terapia, anche se mi sto informando per una psicologa per me, perché non vedo proprio la via d'uscita. Mia moglie è come è. Non c'è niente da "aggiustare". Lei ha i suoi limiti 'by design' e vive il sesso come Cenerentola. Non è una colpa ne una malattia, e quindi non si può curare. 
Semplicemente abitiamo su pianeti diversi, questo rende però la comunicazione impossibile, se andiamo oltre le discussioni sulle bollette da pagare, che, per inciso, gestisco in tutto e per tutto io, non c'è dall'altra parte comprensione e interesse. Ma, ripeto, non per mancanza di buona volontà, anzi, ne ha fin troppa direi. 
Siamo proprio fatti diversi, devo solo "accontentarmi" io. Aspettarsi che una psicologa la trasformi con la bacchetta magica in una donna passionale e curiosa che non è mai stata non è ne lecito ne auspicabile.
Si, lo so. Ma perché l'hai sposata?
Perché pensavo che la dolcezza, la gentilezza e la dedizione fossero quello che realmente conta, e qualcosa di trascurabile il resto.


----------



## Anais (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché sono un pessimista che si adagia e scarta in partenza tutte le vie d'uscita preferendo una tiepida e facile autocommiserazione.
> O almeno questo è quello che è emerso scrivendo su questo forum.
> Devo ammettere che non mi hanno convinto su questo punto.
> 
> ...


Non ti chiedo perchè l'hai sposata. A me è stata fatta decine di volte questa domanda. Dalla terapista di coppia, dalla mia personale, dai miei amici, dai miei genitori, dal mio nuovo gatto. E giuro che non la farò mai a qualcuno :singleeye:
La terapia di coppia non cerca di far cambiare qualcuno. Suggerisce delle opzioni che si possono prendere in considerazioni. Offre spunti per riflettere. Mette a prova la coppia, anche con giochini dati come "compitini a casa" (terrificanti!!)
Alla fine comunque, se non vuoi che salti fuori che non la ami più (e sentito dire davanti ad un'estranea, seppur una professionista, non è facile da digerire)...evita di andarci.
Anche perchè poi...indietro è difficile tornare. E se tanto a tua moglie, sta meglio una parvenza di famiglia, piuttosto che affrontare i problemi...che dire...poco. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## zanna (17 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei una quasi-potenziale traditrice, Wolf un tradito. E' ovvio che tu veda più la necessità di condivisione del dolore.
> Per il resto, per me, avete detto le stesse cose


:bacissimo:


----------



## Diletta (17 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo assolutamente sminuire l'importanza del dolore di chi è stato tradito!
> Se leggi il post che ho scritto da cui è partita questa diatriba, visto che eagle diceva che la moglie non vuole parlare di quello che è successo, mentre lui ne ha bisogno, io suggerivo di mettere da parte il risentimento e aprirsi alla condivisione del proprio dolore, senza però far sentire la propria rabbia, perché se io sento che l'altro è arrabbiato per quello che ho fatto e a fatica ho recuperato la sua fiducia, è logico che ho paura a riaprire certe ferite parlandone. Se sento che lui un po' si è rappacificato con questa cosa, affronto la conversazione...
> IMO




Tutto molto giusto, ma la realtà purtroppo vanifica le buone intenzioni.
Lo sanno bene i traditi che la rabbia e il risentimento non portano a nulla se non ad inasprire gli animi, ma fanno parte del percorso di ricostruzione, anche quando c'è la buona volontà da parte del tradito di volerlo fare quel percorso, con serietà e determinazione.
La rabbia è fisiologica, scoppia all'improvviso perché è l'animo ferito che vuole far sentire il proprio dolore.
E' inevitabile quanto incostruttiva ed è inutile cercare di contenerla, non ci si fa. 
Solo il dialogo e conoscere le risposte alle tante domande, anche ossessive, che i traditi fanno a chi li ha tanto delusi, insieme al tempo, ammorbidisce il rancore.
Non so se passerà mai del tutto, anche questo lo saprò col tempo.


----------



## lolapal (17 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutto molto giusto, ma la realtà purtroppo vanifica le buone intenzioni.
> Lo sanno bene i traditi che la rabbia e il risentimento non portano a nulla se non ad inasprire gli animi, ma fanno parte del percorso di ricostruzione, anche quando c'è la buona volontà da parte del tradito di volerlo fare quel percorso, con serietà e determinazione.
> La rabbia è fisiologica, scoppia all'improvviso perché è l'animo ferito che vuole far sentire il proprio dolore.
> E' inevitabile quanto incostruttiva ed è inutile cercare di contenerla, non ci si fa.
> ...


Posso capire che è una sorta di corto circuito... non volevo certo metterla semplice... :smile:

Il tempo può essere una medicina efficace... ti auguro il meglio e ti abbraccio! :smile:


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E se tanto a tua moglie, sta meglio una parvenza di famiglia, piuttosto che affrontare i problemi...che dire...poco. C'è poco da fare.


Sembra proprio di si. Sono io che non so se sto meglio con una parvenza di famiglia o no...
E in ogni caso ribadirgli come stanno le cose sarebbe corretto.. Se lei ha una possibilità di trovare un uomo che la ama per davvero, non voglio che la butti via per un'inutile speranza.


----------



## Diletta (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Posso capire che è una sorta di corto circuito... non volevo certo metterla semplice... :smile:
> 
> Il tempo può essere una medicina efficace... ti auguro il meglio e ti abbraccio! :smile:




Grazie per gli auguri, sono ancora contenta per la piega che la preso la tua storia. 
Credimi se ti dico che saresti entrata in un tunnel buio e doloroso.


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri, sono ancora contenta per la piega che la preso la tua storia.
> Credimi se ti dico che saresti entrata in un tunnel buio e doloroso.


In un certo senso ci ero entrata... per fortuna sono riuscita a tornare indietro... anche se non solo per merito mio...


----------



## zanna (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> In un certo senso ci ero entrata... per fortuna sono riuscita a tornare indietro... anche se non solo per merito mio...


Questo si chiama CULO!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Questo si chiama CULO!!!



o forza di volontà


----------



## zanna (18 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> o forza di volontà


Diciamo così in modo da non scontentare nessuno:
Culo+forza di volontà+paura delle conseguenze+mancanza del decollo completo dell'embolo+mancata predisposizione+marito lungimirante+matrimonio tutto sommato ok+una spruzzata di qualche consiglio disinteressato+un paio di foglie di menta+ghiaccio q.b. ... beh che dire un gran bel coktail .... a volte però alcuni ingrediente sono di difficile reperimento


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Diciamo così in modo da non scontentare nessuno:
> Culo+forza di volontà+paura delle conseguenze+mancanza del decollo completo dell'embolo+mancata predisposizione+marito lungimirante+matrimonio tutto sommato ok+*una spruzzata di qualche consiglio disinteressato*+un paio di foglie di menta+ghiaccio q.b. ... beh che dire un gran bel coktail .... a volte però alcuni ingrediente sono di difficile reperimento


:up: :smile:


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conosco quell'atteggiamento, che qui chiamiamo mostrizzazione. In parte è senso di colpa, in parte doveva dimostrare a sè stessa che era giustificata a cercare di soddisfare fuori il suo ...bisogno. Dopo una bella incazzatura si sentiva meno in colpa a fare la farfallina in piscina, capisci?
> Probabilmente ti sentirai dire frasi molto originali, del tipo: avevo bisogno di conferme, lui mi faceva sentire vivo, io mi sentivo inadeguata... cose così.
> E' imbarazzante vedere come girino spesso sempre le stesse frasi, in certi frangenti.
> 
> ...



Quello che hai scritto è davvero interessante.


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è davvero interessante.


si sbriciolta

hai scritto giusto

poi credimi però

davvero a volte hai bisgni di conferme sul tuo essere donna
io ne avevo confemre di essere paicente ecc ma non era quello che andavo cercando
mi mancava altro ( e oscuro sta buono col manico)

mi mancava fare lamore..scusate se è poco, ma anche tutto una componente diversa

quindi
non sesso ...non manico,,che ne avrei trovato no? volgio dire..non è difficile se si è mediamente piacevoli interessanti e hai continue occasioni di lavoro e di conoscre gentee vviendo da sola una nonna al volo x una sera la trovi emanco troppe giustificazioni devi dare,...

però evidentem non è solo quello

vi salutio


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si sbriciolta
> 
> hai scritto giusto
> 
> ...


Rossi lo sai che io ho sempre detto che quello tuo mica era un matrimonio...
Siete una famiglia, che è una cosa diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rossi lo sai che io ho sempre detto che quello tuo mica era un matrimonio...
> Siete una famiglia, che è una cosa diversa.


Eh sì.


----------

